# The Dark Knight ( Christian Bale & Heath Ledger )



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

Story summary :: Batman raises the stakes in his war on crime. With the help of Lieutenant Jim Gordon and District Attorney Harvey Dent, Batman sets out to dismantle the remaining criminal organizations that plague the city streets. The partnership proves to be effective, but they soon find themselves prey to a reign of chaos unleashed by a rising criminal mastermind known to the terrified citizens of Gotham as The Joker.

​Spoilers || Whats known so far

*Spoiler*: __ 




·Wayne Manor is being rebuilt; Bruce Wayne and Alfred are staying in a penthouse suite. Underneath the suite there is a garage where Batman keeps the tumbler, his suit and equipment and a computer terminal.

·The Joker is the main villain. His first scene, which is also the opening scene of the movie, is a bank robbery where he and his goons wear clown masks. The goons begin taking each other out, under instructions by the Joker, in order to get larger shares of the money. It turns out that the bank is a mob bank, and the money belongs to the Falcone family. The Bank Manager (played by William Fichtner) tries to stop the thugs, but is shot by the Joker. He escapes on a stolen school bus.

·Harvey Dent (Aaron Eckhart) is the new District Attorney. He is dating Rachel Dawes.

·Bruce Wayne is up to his playboy millionaire antics. At one point he throws a party on his private yacht for the cast of an Opera, closing the show for the night.

·Sal Maroni (Eric Roberts) is the new head of the Falcone family. There are gang wars ensuing the streets of Gotham City including Maroni’s gang, a Chechen gang, and a mob lead by a man named Gambol (Michael Jai White). Joker meets with the various gang leaders at some point in the movie, demanding that they kill Batman in return for their stolen money.

·Vigilantes, disguising themselves as Batman, their hero, patrol the streets of Gotham. They attempt to break up a confrontation between a Chechen gang and Scarecrow early on in the movie. The Chechens release attack dogs on the Vigilantes, who must be rescued by the Batman. Scarecrow tries to escape in a white van, but is also captured by Batman.

·Dent wants to stop the gang wars in Gotham and put an end to organized crime. To mount a case against Maroni he needs to bring an extradited accountant from Hong Kong named Lau (Chin Han), who has connections with Maroni, to Gotham. Batman travels to Hong Kong (as Bruce Wayne) with Lucius Fox in order to bring Lau to Gotham. Fox shares scenes in HK with actor Edison Chen, whose role is unknown.

·At some point, Harvey Dent announces that he is Batman at a press conference.

·Bruce Wayne throws a party for Harvey Dent (probably after his election as District Attorney) at his penthouse suite. The Joker and his goons crash it, trying to kill Dent. Batman intervenes, but the Joker ends up kidnapping Rachel, dancing with her at knife point. He ends up killing Rachel. 

·Reporter/radio/talk show host named Mike Engel (Anthony Michael Hall) hires a man named Reese (Joshua Harto) to dig up information on Bruce Wayne. Reese breaks into the applied sciences sector of Wayne Enterprises and somehow discovers Batman’s true identity. He gives this information to Engel, who announces he will reveal the identity on his evening program. Not to be out of the limelight, Joker makes a bomb threat to the TV station, causing the program to be cancelled. Lucius Fox somehow blackmails Reese into not revealing the identity to anyone else. 

·Tired of all the vigilantes running around Gotham, and wanting to find the real Batman, Joker kidnaps their leader and, after interrogating him on camera, hangs him from a flag pole outside the mayor’s office with a Joker card pinned into his chest with a knife. On the card it reads, “Will the real Batman please stand up.” Harvey Dent is making a proclamation of a crime-free 18 months in Gotham to Mayor Anthony Garcia (Nester Carbonell) when the wind blows the dead body into the window of the mayor's office. Once the police take the body down, they see that a smile has been cut into the dead man’s face, and it has been painted white, with red around the lips.

·Batman/Bruce Wayne is struggling with falling into his persona, and juggling both the life of Batman and Bruce Wayne. He is seen doing more detective work this time around. He also gets a new suit sometime in the movie.

·Lt. Gordon (Gary Oldman) fakes his own death. His wife, Barbara (Melinda McGraw) is notified about his “death” by Detective Stephens (Keith Szarabajka). Gordon's son, James, Jr. is in the movie, portrayed by Nathan Gamble.

·At some point, the Joker and some of his goons are arrested. Batman interrogates the Joker, and ends up beating him up. The Joker escapes by the use of a bomb planted in the stomach of one of his goons. During his escape, he kills Police Commissioner Loeb, and steals some police uniforms. At Loeb’s funeral, the Joker (disguised as a cop) makes an assassination attempt on the mayor. The mayor does in fact die.

·Detective Stephens and Detective Ramirez (Monique Curnen) are cops loyal to Harvey Dent. Ramirez shares scenes with Lt. Gordon.

·There is a chase scene involving the Bat mobile and the Joker in a semi-truck. Batman to use his Bat-Cycle for at least part of the chase. 

·Eventually Maroni and other gang leaders are rounded up and arrested by Batman, and SWAT squads led by Gordon. Maroni is in a night club with two mistresses (Sarah Jayne Dunn and Kerri Parker) when Batman breaks in and takes him.

·Maroni goes on trial, being prosecuted by Harvey Dent. During the trial, one of Dent's men, named Al Rossi (Michael Vieau), who is on the stand, permanently scars Dent with acid. Dent is then sent to the hospital. Trying to finish Dent off, the Joker, disguised as a nurse, blows up the hospital. Dent is somehow able to escape. 

·Officer Berg (Matt Shallenberger) tries to kill the Joker, after his wife is killed in the hospital explosion, but is stopped by Gordon.

·The Joker causes much chaos in Gotham, and makes a threat forcing all of Gotham to evacuate onto huge barges. The criminals are on one barge, while the many citizens of Gotham City are on the other. Joker announces that there are bombs on both barges, with the triggers for both bombs on the barges themselves. The people are the barges are timed, and must find the triggers and decide to blow up their own ship or the other ship, or both will be destroyed when the time runs out. Mush chaos ensues. Eventually, a tattooed prisoner (Tiny Lister) takes matters into his own hands and destroys the barge with the prisoners on it, sacrificing himself and the other prisoners to save the lives of other. This culminates to the final showdown between Joker and Batman. 

·Dent, now scarred, confronts Maroni. He flips his coin to determine whether to kill Maroni or not. The flip determines that Maroni will live for the time being, but his driver is not so lucky. Maroni is later killed in a car bombing, possibly by Two Face.

·Dent/Two-Face also makes an appearance at a bar.






Major Cast :: 

Christian Bale- Bruce Wayne/Batman
Heath Ledger- The Joker
Gary Oldman- Lt. James Gordon 
Aaron Eckhart- Harvey Dent
Maggie Gyllenhaal- Rachael Dawes 
Eric Roberts- Salvatore Maroni
Michael Caine- Alfred Pennyworth
Cillian Murphy- Scarecrow
Morgan Freeman- Lucius Fox

Trailers and Specials 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Trailers ::

Teaser - Bleach music

Trailer 2 - Bleach music

Trailer 3 - Bleach music

Trailer 4 - Bleach music
--> can be found on comcast on demand 

Trailer 5 - Bleach music
--> Bad Quality

Jokerized Trailer 3 - Bleach music

Tv Spots ::

1 - Bleach music
2 - Bleach music
3 - Bleach music
4 - Bleach music
5 - Bleach music
6 - Bleach music
7 - Bleach music
8 - Bleach music
9 - Bleach music
10 - Bleach music 
11 - Bleach music 
12 - Bleach music 
13 - Bleach music 
14 - Bleach music
15 - Bleach music

Comcast Special - Bleach music

HBO special 

Bleach music

Bleach music


----------



## batanga (Jun 12, 2008)

Gonna be epic.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

Trailers ::

Teaser - Bleach music

Trailer 2 - Bleach music

Trailer 3 - Link removed

Trailer 4 - Link removed
--> can be found on comcast on demand 

Trailer 5 - Link removed
--> Bad Quality

Jokerized Trailer 3 - Link removed

Tv Spots ::

1 - Link removed
2 - Link removed
3 - Link removed
4 - Link removed
5 - Link removed
6 - Link removed
7 - Link removed
8 - Link removed
9 - Link removed
10 - Link removed 
11 - Link removed 
12 - Link removed 
13 - Link removed 
14 - Link removed
15 - Link removed

Comcast Special - Link removed

HBO special 

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

batanga said:


> Gonna be epic.



Yes it will be


----------



## batanga (Jun 12, 2008)

"The Masks" featurette

Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2008)

I heard Edison Chen's role got cut off because of his sex scandal.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I heard Edison Chen's role got cut off because of his sex scandal.



No offence >.>
if thats the Jap guy i heard that rumor too 
but he was probably recast since the Hong Kong plot is still in the movie


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

batanga said:


> "The Masks" featurette
> 
> Link removed



ah i didnt add it cause its not showing much footage but i will link it along with the other vids as well with the anime trailer and if i can find it the first 6 mins of the movie


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks alright, hopefully better then batman begins.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 12, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> No offence >.>
> if thats the Jap guy i heard that rumor too
> but he was probably recast since the Hong Kong plot is still in the movie



He's not a Japanese. He's a Chinese actor/singer in Hong Kong.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Looks alright, hopefully better then batman begins.



Well from all those that worked in the movie and have actually read the script its leagues ahead of Batman Begins 

imo makes this movie huge cause as it stands BB is either the top comic movie or in top 3 considering who you talk to and with the news of 40 mins of action along with Joker vs Batman battles 

This movie is going to take the cake as best comic movie probably till the captain america movie or avengers come out if there done right that is.



HugeGuy said:


> He's not a Japanese. He's a Chinese actor/singer in Hong Kong.



My bad but yeah Im not sure if he even got a chance to be in the movie before that scandle


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

oh before I forget Vote for Harvey Dent 



also keep your eyes open on Friday new trailer might be coming out or atleast the Viral Marketing will kick in again


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Looks alright, hopefully better then batman begins.



Yeah i was disappointed with Batman Begins. 

I bet Heath Ledger acts his socks off, so to speak. Is always the way.

Can't wait.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jun 12, 2008)

Goddammit, I can't wait for the movie to come out. Just one more month.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

^ yeah ive been waiting 5 years already 
o.o 
but god damn does this movie look epic


----------



## batanga (Jun 13, 2008)

Some new trailer, really bad pacing in this one, very incoherrent and amateurish.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 13, 2008)

Ledger scares the crap out of me in the way he did Joker, the ads for it gave me the creeps like whoa. Just the voice-over made the audience at the last ad go "oh shi-".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

Joker sounds a little.... fruity.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't wait for this movie to come out, Batman Begins is my favorite superhero movie of all time.

And I wouldn't care if Edison chen was in the movie or not, IMO he's pretty good looking but doesn't make up for how lame it is to watch him.  When I read the cast, all these amazing actors under were listed then I see "Edison Chen", I was like WTF where does he fit into this talented cast?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 14, 2008)

"This city deserves a better class of criminal."

Man, just a little over a month to go. I actually just got done watching Begins a few minutes ago, this sequel is going to be great.


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2008)

That would be the new epic era of Batman movies. Finally got rid of gay costumes and Robin


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 14, 2008)

I loved Batman Begins and I really want to see The Dark Knight like right now


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 14, 2008)

If any of you got Comcast on Demand 

go to the Movies and Events section 

then you will have a whole area dedicated to the Dark Knight 
along with 
a new Trailer 
a episode from the Batman anime Gotham Knights 
a episode of Gotham central News 
all the old trailers 
and like 3 other things

its really cool I suggest you check it out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2008)

^kool i'll be sure to check it out


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Looks alright, hopefully better then batman begins.



Let's be serious. Is there any doubt that it won't be?


----------



## Denji (Jun 15, 2008)

They set the bar so high with _Batman Begins_, but somehow, it looks like they're going to clear it with flying colors.


----------



## batanga (Jun 15, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Let's be serious.


Sorry, I have to.


Why so serious?


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2008)

Denji said:


> They set the bar so high with _Batman Begins_, but somehow, it looks like they're going to clear it with flying colors.



It's fairly simple seeing how it got better

Hmm, BB was so good what did it lack 
Oh i know it needed some Joker 

and bam you got your self a better movie in the making


----------



## Arishem (Jun 15, 2008)

The Dark KO


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The Dark KO



^ thats one hell of a Punch


----------



## Lady (Jun 15, 2008)

The Joker makes a much better villain than the Scarecrow, I think. I'm surprised they didn't use him in the first movie.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, reading the spoilers in the first post makes The Dark Knight sound like its gonna be awesome.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

@Lady
If they did, who'd be in the sequel?


----------



## Felix (Jun 16, 2008)

FALCON PUNCH


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 16, 2008)

@ Lady if they would of used him in the first movie he would of stolen the show Hell no matter how bad ass batman's going to be in this movie Joker's going to steal the show away from him & trust me I know alot of cool Bat's scenes already lol


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lady said:


> The Joker makes a much better villain than the Scarecrow, I think. I'm surprised they didn't use him in the first movie.



Well, firstly, Ra's Al Ghul was the real villain in the first movie. 
Scarecrow (who is in this one too, albeit briefly) was like a mercenary- henchman, a junior partner working for Ra's.

The Joker was'nt used because- like jdbzkh said- he is a scene-stealing character, and the film was supposed to be more about Batman- the Burton/ Schumacer films, it was felt, overshadowed Batman by focusing too much on the villains. 

Also, while the film was a reboot of the franchise people still had memories of the last 4 films, and it was thought to have been a better idea to use villains that had'nt already been used before, to make it a bit fresher.   

Ra's Al Ghul could be easily tailored to be part of Bruce's backstory, whilst Scarecrow was minor enough to not have to focus too much on him. In both cases this allowed the focus to be about Batman.

The Joker is a bigger villain than The Scarecrow, and a more iconic villain than either him or Ra's. It's far better that he is in the sequel rather than the first film, because he is so important, and by nature so much ofa scene-stealer, that Batman would be overshadowed. Any film they are in is going to be a competition between Batman and Joker over the scenes they are in, and as Tim Burton showed the Joker usually wins. 

Now that won't happen, because Batman can draw on what was established in the first film. This new series, anyway, is a more story-driven one than the last, and this film is about how Batman's rogues gallery changes from ordinary mobsters and crooks into criminally insane supervillains and freaks. The Joker will surely survive this film, because it's not about him as the Burton film was- hence, they don't need to give him a send off.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 16, 2008)

^ Damn that is really well said plus reps


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe that this version of the joker will be greater than Nicholson's version.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 16, 2008)

And here you go Ladies and Gentlemen 

Two Face


----------



## Boocock (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I really can't wait for this movie. Whilst I thoroughly enjoyed the Burton films, they seemed a bit unnecessarily dark. Batman Begins was dark not because of the style of the film, but because of the substance of the script. That, and Christopher Nolan almost never lets me down.

Also, The Dark Knight is almost certainly going to be good because Heath Ledger gave such an awesome performance that he did after the filming was complete. It is almost as if he had performed his task for the world, and thus could leave with his purpose fulfilled. It is almost as if it was his calling. (Note: This paragraph was for satirical purposes. R.I.P Heath, we will miss you).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2008)

Damnit, couldn't see Two Face's face. But his tone was bad ass.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2008)

I saw Two Face's whole face on youtube and photobucket. It was okay, I guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2008)

> Eckhart says. "I can tell you that, basically, when you look at Two-Face, you should get sick to your stomach. Being the guy under all that, well, that was a lot of fun for me. It's like you would feel if you met someone whose face had pretty much been ripped off or burned off with acid."




awesome


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 17, 2008)

^ yeah Two face looks like he will steal the show from Joker and Bat's in this movie I mean I cant wait to see him in full length IMAX screen


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah, The Joker completely taunts me to watch this movie on opening day. So cool!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> ^ yeah *Two face looks like he will steal the show from Joker and Bat's in this movie *I mean I cant wait to see him in full length IMAX screen



Hold up. Now you're going a a little too far. lol. The Joker will steal the show, without a doubt.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hold up. Now you're going a a little too far. lol. The Joker will steal the show, without a doubt.



lol idk I love Joker and all but damn Two Face could steal the whole movie with a simple scene or two


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2008)

Who is two-face?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Who is two-face?



!

Who is _Two Face_? What do you mean? How could u not know who Two Face is. Put it like this. That guy in this movie, named Harvey Dent. Half of his face gets burned by hot acid. He becomes a villian name Two Face. He will be the villian in the next film. Of course, he's nothing compared to Batman's greatest opponent...The Joker!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 18, 2008)

OMFG I CAN'T WAIT!!!

I'm only watching this because of the Joker.  He's my all time fave childhood villan. ;D


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Is there any doubt that it won't be?



I have some. I've learned never to get really hyped for anything...and know I doubt everything.

Plus, if the movie is really kickass...then it's all the more sweeter.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> !
> 
> Who is _Two Face_? What do you mean? How could u not know who Two Face is. Put it like this. That guy in this movie, named Harvey Dent. Half of his face gets burned by hot acid. He becomes a villian name Two Face. He will be the villian in the next film. Of course, he's nothing compared to Batman's greatest opponent...The Joker!



Oh, so that's who that guy is? 

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 18, 2008)

Heath Ledger as Joker may never be topped if the trailers are anything to go by.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 18, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Heath Ledger as Joker may never be topped if the trailers are anything to go by.



Yeah definately. I haven't seen a performance that brilliant, trailer or not, in a long time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

"This city deserves a better classic criminal. And Im gonna give it to them". That's my favorite line that I've heard from The Joker thus far.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

That's the line that made me want to see the movie. xD


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 18, 2008)

The first time I saw the trailer I was like: " O_o Wow... the Joker reached a new level of awesomeness."


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Who is two-face?



Well Two Face is Harvey Dent after getting half of his face scared he was a Distrect Atorny that worked along with Batman & Gordan in taking out criminals but while trying to put them into jail inside of the court one of them threw some acid right into his face scaring him but not only his face also his idea's he was a guy that tried to do his best to save the people of gotham but after the scaring he took a darker rout in doing so and began a all out war on crime he is usually out killing mobsters but he also cast judgement on the people by flipping his coin saying something that law is like luck all that matters is the flip of the coin something like that.



Rated R Superstar said:


> "This city deserves a better classic criminal. And Im gonna give it to them". That's my favorite line that I've heard from The Joker thus far.



My favorite Joker line is the new one
"When the chips are down these civalized people will eat each other."


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Weasel-Chan said:


> The first time I saw the trailer I was like: " O_o Wow... the Joker reached a new level of awesomeness."



Agreed. I love his voice too, its so creepy. <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you kidding? Joker's voice sounds kinda gay, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you kidding? Joker's voice sounds kinda gay, to be perfectly honest.




isn't that how his voice suppose to sound O.o


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Really? You don't like it? 

I thought it sounded cool. Especially when he delivered that "bad guy" line.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2008)

i wonder if their going to describe how/why he became the joker..or is he just going to be "there"


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Probably a couple of hints toward his past, like a line or two, but nothing big. He's probably just going to be "there".


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i wonder if their going to describe how/why he became the joker..or is he just going to be "there"



I don't see why they need to. Too many movies nowadays explain every little thing about the villain.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah there are only little hints on how Joker became Joker in this movie cause its mostly about the rise of power other than how he became him

and towards the voice I think his voice is perfect Joker is supposed to be batshit crazy going left and right with everything he needs to sound crazy happy mad scary creapy & even gay hell Joker has no sexuality he is bi at best he just does w/e the hell he wants and always tounts batman by calling him darling so if he sounds gay to you oh well its better than Venom/Dr Doom/Abomniation & the list goes on


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jun 18, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i wonder if their going to describe how/why he became the joker..or is he just going to be "there"



It was stated that the Joker's origins are not going to be discussed on the movie since there is no exact origin for the Joker not even on the comics, he simply is going to appear and let himself be know.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a few more weeks, right?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

^Yes, just a few more weeks. And quite frankly, Im not sure if I can wait any longer.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, I can't wait any more either. After watching a preview yesterday, it's one of the movies that is a must-see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

I never pictured Joker as guy with a gay voice. A crazy one, sure, but not gay. I think you're just giving him a pass since the guy is dead. I give no such passes. Shit voice is gay.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think it sounds gay. From what I remember it sounds like he's eating something at the same time he is talking.

Freakin' youtube ain't working for me, so I can't hear the damn thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

From what I remember, he sounds like a little kid trying to sound like a deranged, psychopathic, monster-man.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

No, I have to disagree strongly after watching that. It sounds crazy and deranged but certainly doesn't sound gay. I love his laugh. <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll have to watch another trailer when I get home. Perhaps I judged too quickly. But the gay voice I heard on that trailer I saw is painfully burnt into my memory...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's hoping they put some of Joker's ole Red Hood days in this movie.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never pictured Joker as guy with a gay voice. A crazy one, sure, but not gay. I think you're just giving him a pass since the guy is dead. I give no such passes. Shit voice is gay.



Joker doesnt have a gay voice

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=pOiEZVy5c1k[/YOUTUBE]

come on easily the best Joker voice and he sounds flameboyent every now and then Plus comics Joker is always calling batman Darling and shit like that so if he ever sounds gay its mostly teasing to piss off the bat


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahah, I love this Joker compared to that cartoon.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> No, I have to disagree strongly after watching that. It sounds crazy and deranged but certainly doesn't sound gay. I love his laugh. <3



The quality doesn't do that trailer justic. You must view it here to see it in all it's Hi-Def glory. I cried from the sheer beauty of it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> The quality doesn't do that trailer justic. You must view it here to see it in all it's Hi-Def glory. I cried from the sheer beauty of it.



I was in a rush to find a trailer since Youtube was fucking up. 

*watches HD sexiness that is dark knight*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 18, 2008)

^^Tell me, was that not beautiful? I myself downloaded the trailer, & watch it fullscreen every few hours. So beautiful  I'm not sure if I can go back to bad quality anything anymore.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 19, 2008)

If ya'll want the best quality go to either the new Myspace page
or the oficial page 

they both got really good quality up but the official kicks its ass >=3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2008)

heres a clip


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never pictured Joker as guy with a gay voice. A crazy one, sure, but not gay. I think you're just giving him a pass since the guy is dead. I give no such passes. Shit voice is gay.




The voice is perfect, it sounds like the voice of a crazy person and that is how his voice is supposed to sound:  Crazy, childish and creppy. That's the character.


Hey guys, I have sth for you. Its a scene from the movie aparently where Harvey Dent appears very briefly as Two-Face (not shows his face). Watch it if you like.
[YOUTUBE]YRjpfMHB2IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright guys, Heath Ledgar's Joker or Mark Hamill's Joker?

Which one do you favor more?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2008)

^Dark Knight hasnt come out yet, so that's a hard question. Based on what we've seen so far, the obvious answer would be Mark Hamill's version. Mark's version is legendary.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2008)

Mark Hamill as in the cartoon of Batman? I didn't care much for it, really. Doesn't sound as crazy as Heath Ledger.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2008)

Great source of information. I whole believe that this movie will be the best comic book movie this year. Sorry Ironman and Hulk. 

Heath Ledger did an amazing job with Joker from the trailers we have seen so far. I can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2008)

I think this movie will be even with Ironman and Hulk, because I love those two movies like a perverted schoolgirl. But that's just my opinion. 

On box office level, yea this one is going to bomb Hulk (I blame it on the 2003 one because people think its a sequel) and be even with Ironman.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 19, 2008)

^ box office acording to movie tickets this movie will make a hell load 88% men want to see it and 64% women want to see it and just wait till the movie starts to hit the regular fans and tv watchers things will get crazy come july and you wont see any comercial with out a couple TDK tv spots 

this movie can make Spiderman Numbers


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2008)

Mark Hamill is pretty damn good as the cartoon Joker. His voice was spot-on perfect.

As for Heath's, pretty damn good too, but so far from trailers, his voice doesn't sound as crazed as Hamill's.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 20, 2008)

New tv spot 
 Youtube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrob-Md9jqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 20, 2008)

They have a thing on IGN.COM called baddie brawl, in which they put two villians up againts each other. On the recent one, the battle was between Nicholson's version of The Joker, and Ledger's version. Based on what we've seen so far, I think Ledger's version is superior. Which version do you prefer?


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Mark Hamill is pretty damn good as the cartoon Joker. His voice was spot-on perfect.
> 
> As for Heath's, pretty damn good too, but so far from trailers, his voice doesn't sound as crazed as Hamill's.



Really? Heath's version is practically straight-jacket. I don't get the feeling with Hamill, he sounds to polite and calm.


----------



## batanga (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't like Nicholson's Joker that much, Ledger's seems much more interesting


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm probably going to end up liking Heath's Joker better, just because I expect him to be a much deeper character in this version. That's what I liked about Batman Begins, unlike the older films it was just so deep, and I expect The Dark Knight to go along the same path. And I just really like what I've seen from Heath in the previews.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 20, 2008)

batanga said:


> Gonna be epic.


In essence, yes. 

Also, it'll be even creepier knowing Heath Ledger is dead. It'll put more into his part, although it is already epic. It probably would have propelled his career immensely.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> They have a thing on IGN.COM called baddie brawl, in which they put two villians up againts each other. On the recent one, the battle was between Nicholson's version of The Joker, and Ledger's version. Based on what we've seen so far, I think Ledger's version is superior. Which version do you prefer?



Heath has so far blown him out of the water and thats like crazy hard Jack's one of the big boys in holly wood says alot about the guy he could of been huge and the dark knight would of probably made his name well known RIP Heath


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 21, 2008)

^I agree. Heath's version has definitly blown Nicholson's version outta the water, and the crazy part is that we havent even seen the whole movie yet.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 21, 2008)

was the "production shot" of two-face posted here yet?




AGAIN, dunno if it was posted here yet, OR IF ITS REAL, but ill tell'ya one thing:

both scary as hell and flawless as hell.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoa, that's pretty cool. 

Jack Nicholson's version looks like a happy-go-lucky-cartoon compared to Heath.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been a batman fan for as long as I can remember. Nicholson's Joker was perfect for Burton's movie. It was a new take on the Joker. Hamill's joker was perfect for the cartoon series. Just enough crazy and dark to keep adult viewers happy while not making it too much for kid viewers.

Ledger's joker is a much more direct take from Killing Joke and it fits perfectly with the realistic world that has been set with Batman Begins. A killer, clearly out of his mind, while at the same time being slightly over the top and ridiculous.

From what I have seen, I still like Nicholson's joker a tad bit more.

Ledger's voice has something to do with it >:|


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 22, 2008)

It's real & has been posted before, but thnx for posting anyways. I was looking for that pic. But then again I might be thinking of another board, idk.

2face will be bad ass, but can never top the Joker. Heath>>>>>>Nicholson = FACT.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 22, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> It's real & has been posted before, but thnx for posting anyways. I was looking for that pic. But then again I might be thinking of another board, idk.
> 
> 2face will be bad ass, but can never top the Joker. Heath>>>>>>Nicholson = FACT.



i don't think the actor decides which joker you like more, i think it's which sorta joker they're portraying. 

tho i think i like the more dark, gritty heath joker. i dig jack's too, but yea.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> was the "production shot" of two-face posted here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup thats real in that one clip of two face you can see that they stuck to the concept art so he will look like that but worse and trust me worse is a good thing


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, 2 face looks gruesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2008)

they said they were going to make you sick to your stomache..they weren't kidding


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea, it's pretty....gruesome. Two-Face sounds fun, fun, fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2008)

seems like they making him look like the twoface in the comics




i never liked the batman forever  twoface


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> seems like they making him look like the twoface in the comics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The second picture ain't disgusting at all. New Twoface > Batman Forever Twoface.


----------



## batanga (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't remind me


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

It looks like someone went overboard with magenta paint.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 22, 2008)

Batman Forvever may have been mediocre, but Jim Carrey as The Riddler wass pretty good. He nailed the role.

Does anybody here read comic books, specificlly "BATMAN"? I want to start reading "BATMAN", but the series is currently as about issue 677, or something like that. My question is, is it too late for me to jump right into the series? Will I have trouble understanding what's going on? I know that the series is currently in the "Batman RIP" arc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2008)

isn't that series....old?

you probably can but i don't think it will be as cool


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 22, 2008)

@RatedRSuperstar
darksoul01

Ask away.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 22, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> *isn't that series....old*?
> 
> you probably can but i don't think it will be as cool



Are there any new Batman series out there?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nope, Batman's pretty new.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 22, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Batman Forvever may have been mediocre, but Jim Carrey as The Riddler was pretty good. He nailed the role.



uhhhh.....if you compare it to something i've never seen.

but if you compare it to the animated series, it's pretty bad. xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2008)

I want Red Hood. =O


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 22, 2008)

^ I highly and I mean Highly doubt that since Nolen stated Joker wont get a back story so there wont be any red hood lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2008)

^Then epic fail it is.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 22, 2008)

TWO FACE MOTHER FUCKERS!! FUCK YEH!! But wasnt the Penguin supposed to be next!!?

I cant wait to see who plays Penguin, Cat woman, Riddler,Poison ivy, Freeze, Robin and Two face. Than they will be caught up with the old batman movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Dragon said:


> TWO FACE MOTHER FUCKERS!! FUCK YEH!! But wasnt the Penguin supposed to be next!!?
> 
> I cant wait to see who plays Penguin, Cat woman, Riddler,Poison ivy, Freeze, Robin and Two face. Than they will be caught up with the old batman movies


good god no..there shouldn't be a penguin or robin. in this movie series


nightwing should have his own movie


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea, I don't think Penguin should be used in this series.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 23, 2008)

Why^? Penguin was a quality villian. He wasnt one of my fav's, but he was quality and im sure they can make a good story and make this work.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 23, 2008)

Well Penguin is mentioned in the Gotham Times and also in the anime tie in Gotham Knights so him appearing wouldnt be to farfetched & the original penguin was just a short mob boss that used to ware lots of suits it was burton that turned him into the freak that's known today.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 23, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Well Penguin is mentioned in the Gotham Times and also in the anime tie in Gotham Knights so him appearing wouldnt be to farfetched & the original penguin was just a short mob boss that used to ware lots of suits it was burton that turned him into the freak that's known today.



The only thing Burton did wrong was the circus stuff really, everything else was fine.

I can see the Penguin and Two Face working together in the next movie. Penguin watching over the main club business etc.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Why^? Penguin was a quality villian. He wasnt one of my fav's, but he was quality and im sure they can make a good story and make this work.



I guess, these guys who are doing Dark Knight are really "wowing" me so I guess they can pull off Penguin.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2008)

Nicholson's joker does it for me, watching old batman ever so often, I gain a greater fondness for how well the joker was done considered the bottle neck called saturday morning cartoon. I just have to see the movie to fully judge Heath version.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 23, 2008)

Jotun said:


> The only thing Burton did wrong was the circus stuff really, everything else was fine.
> 
> I can see the Penguin and Two Face working together in the next movie. Penguin watching over the main club business etc.



lol there wasnt anything wrong with him in my opinion he just went a total different direction with the penguin which isnt all that bad he was awesome in the movie.

& that is a good idea in my head I only see Two Face really topping Joker in this film if he gathers a gang of freaks like he did in Long Halloween to take down the Mob figure heads. So bringing in Penguin Firefly also mentioned in gotham knights Scarecrow if hes still alive at the end of this one Mad Hatter Riddler Catwoman. All of them working together would make B3 one hell of a movie and if Nolen treats most of them as second hand men with super powers there wont be need to develop them and could work but thats just a fanboy dream


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm "iffy" on the Catwoman. Just because that movie sucked ass.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 23, 2008)

^ well Nolen would no way in hell bring that piece of crap into his world so if catwoman is used dont worry about it she will be done right


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Hopefully. 

That shit was awful.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 23, 2008)

lol god aweful I mean who in there right mind would say hey lets make a catwoman movie without batman without plot without real villains without selina kyle 
It was just plain horrible >.<


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Halle Berry was a good pick, but not even she could save that movie.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 24, 2008)

lol
true she even won a rassy or how ever its called

oh and 3 new tv spots have come out 
i will get links when the HD versions come out online


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh cool, post them when you can.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

I have lots of trust in Nolan, he knows what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree. So far Nolan has been doing a superb job.


----------



## Halo (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the one film, I don't mind paying overpriced theater tickets for.


----------



## batanga (Jun 24, 2008)

New tv spot


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Hahah! "I love this job!"

Awesome new line delievered by Heath.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2008)

"Poor choice of Words"

Heath is a genius.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2008)

i don't think you posted the comcast trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaPpC2uddZM[/YOUTUBE]


"when the chips are down..these civilized people will eat each other....you'll see..i'll show you"

and also 

"where is harvey dent!..i'll settle for his loved ones" 

the joker is so awesome. he reminders me of a  psychotic tony stark.pek


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 24, 2008)

I just posted all the tv spots on the first page and from 6 down they get EPIC Joker F-ing Rules and so does the Bat this movie will own!!!


----------



## batanga (Jun 24, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> I just posted all the tv spots on the first page and from 6 down they get EPIC Joker F-ing Rules and so does the Bat this movie will own!!!


Number 7 is epic


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I love that scene where he sticks his head out of the car. He is so insane. <3


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 24, 2008)

9 is my favorite spot the bat-pod is sick and the whole 
I got one rule
Tonight your going to break your one rule

just shows how far joker wants to push the batman 

Great job Nolan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw another trailer the other night. I still think he sounds gay. Sorry, space cowboy.


----------



## Hio (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see it, too much awesomeness


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2008)

Holy shit! Is that a rockstar chain hanging from his belt? Damn, this guy is beyond badass.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw another trailer the other night. I still think he sounds gay. Sorry, space cowboy.



Well think what you want its a free country


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Pic is badass, is there any HQ ones?


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

i hope i enjoy this movie as much as i enjoyed batman begins


----------



## batanga (Jun 26, 2008)

First review is out in Aintitcool, apparently it plays more like a crime drama than a comic superhero movie.

It's a pretty spoilerfree review, sounds awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

From the trailers it doesn't look like a crime drama. Looks like it has lots of action.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 26, 2008)

^ Yeah so far out of all 5 reviews released the movie is compared to God Father 
now thats a huge comparasin but I aint complaining and each one states the same fact Heath Ledger stole the movie. So it looks like TDK is living up to its hype = D

& no to the HQ pic thats the best one out for that pic


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, sounds like its gonna be really good. Can't wait till its released. pek

Darn, I have to wait till the movie comes out then. I love that pic. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder how much "extra credit" people are giving Heath just because he died after this movie. 

I still contend that this is the gayest Joker voice ever made. Even gayer than the Joker from Adam West's Batman.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Heath Ledger did a great job with the Joker. He looks, sounds and acts creepy. Just because he died isn't gonna change that fact that he did a great job with the part.

Shit, a lot of actors and actresses die. Doesn't change my opinion on their characters whatsoever.


----------



## Clue (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so pumped for this movie.  I want to see it at midnight, but I hate seeing movies I'm really excited for when there are a bunch of loud, obnoxious people around.  Maybe I'll just see it twice.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 26, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> ^ Yeah so far out of all 5 reviews released *the movie is compared to God Father *now thats a huge comparasin but I aint complaining and each one states the same fact Heath Ledger stole the movie. So it looks like TDK is living up to its hype = D
> 
> & no to the HQ pic thats the best one out for that pic



Nuff said!! That's all I need to know that this movie will be epic. Where can I see the reviews for this movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

He looks cool, acts cool, does cool stuff. But sounds gay.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

he suppose to sound like that


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

He doesn't sound ghey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

I stick to my opinion on his gay voice.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Heath Ledger did a great job with the Joker. He looks, sounds and acts creepy. Just because he died isn't gonna change that fact that he did a great job with the part.
> 
> Shit, a lot of actors and actresses die. Doesn't change my opinion on their characters whatsoever.


I think people are giving him "extra credit" for it because the reason he died was that he got so into character he actually messed up his mind.


----------



## batanga (Jun 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> because the reason he died was that he got so into character he actually messed up his mind.


That sounds like media bullshit, in fact, I'm pretty sure it is media bullshit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I was watching Batman Begins last night, it was a TV airing. I think it was on TNT... And during the movie they showed a pretty long TV spot/trailer of the Dark Knight. I'm pretty sure it's new too. It was about 3-4 mins long. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, I was watching Batman Begins last night, it was a TV airing. I think it was on TNT... And during the movie they showed a pretty long TV spot/trailer of the Dark Knight. I'm pretty sure it's new too. It was about 3-4 mins long. Pretty awesome.



Same here. It was FX, by the way I was more excited for the commerical breaks than the actual movie (movie was great too), trailers were awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

upload itlease


----------



## batanga (Jun 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> upload itlease


Or link please.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Is this the one Drunken Monkey?



I think that one was the longest on FX. I don't know if this was posted yet anyways.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I stick to my opinion on his gay voice.



Well, it's your opinion and you are entitled to have it. I think his voice couldn't have been any other.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is this the one Drunken Monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one was the longest on FX. I don't know if this was posted yet anyways.



thats the first trailer


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm...that was the longest trailer on FX though. Oh well.


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so looking foward to Heath Ledger's portrayal of The Joker, as well as the much awaited return of the hunky Christian Bale.


----------



## Clue (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of people are saying that Heath is only getting good reviews because he's dead.  I don't think that's really fair because his performance was getting good buzz even before his death.  It kind of sucks because I don't think he'll ever get the respect he deserves for the role; he's no Daniel Day-Lewis, but he definitely had a lot of talent.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea, I don't get why so much people think he's getting good reputation just because he is dead.

He did a great job, dead or not.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2008)

all you naysayers just watch this




its FUCKING PERFECT


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> all you naysayers just watch this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 whole minutes? 

Crap, don't wanna spoil myself.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2008)

seriously watch it, Its gotten me stoked, no big plot points either


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Pretty good scene, I like that bus part. "School's out." 

I need to see this now.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 27, 2008)

a review for The Dark Knight and 12 new clips for it


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

not watching anything but trailers. ESPECIALLY the 6 minutes.

no way, kids.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

> It’s very rare for me to say this…but I have nothing to nitpick. Usually when I see any movie I wish they had done something differently…but The Dark Knight is the comic book movie geekdom has waited their entire lives for. It’s easily the best Batman movie and it’s also one of the best comic book movies to ever hit the screen.



Everything looks like its in tip-top shape. Can't wait.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 27, 2008)

I have read about 8 reviews for the film, and so far, all have said the same thing...this film definitly lives up to the hype. One reviewer even compared it to The Godfather 2. Its been stated to be a masterpiece, and quite frankly, Im not suprised one bit, because honestly, not only did I know the film would live up to the hype, but I knew it would be excellent, simply based on what we've seen so far(tv spots, commercials, pics, trailers)! 

Edit: I also read that Heath's version of the joker, puts Nicholson's version to shame. I read that the Joker kills a ton of people.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea, this is going to be one of the best films of the whole year. No doubt about that.

But there is a downside to The Dark Knight: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The theatre is gonna be PACKED.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw the trailer for this when i went to see wanted. It looks pretty good, i plan on paying to see it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

it interesting that people don't classify this as a superhero film..but a gangster movie

the dark knight = godfather with costumes


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

I classify it as a super hero action flick.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2008)

Joker will be epic Why so serious.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

I need to buy that Why So Serious? movie poster whenever I get the money. That and a couple of other posters as well.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> I need to buy that Why So Serious? movie poster whenever I get the money. That and a couple of other posters as well.



i was thinking the exact same thing. frame the damn thing, look all noice. shoot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah and when ever someone is too serious point at the poster


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> yeah and when ever someone is too serious point at the poster



That and it will really make my room appear badass. 

I hope Two Face will get some awesome posters when the next movie comes out. He can join the Joker.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

That poster is epic.
"Why be so serious?" EPIC

This movie is going to be great. I will see it the first day it comes out. The Dark Knight FTW.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup not one bad review
even from people that seem like complete Marvel fan boys they still said it was good 
x]
its a great pleasure to know that the losest review this movie has gotten was a 7/10


----------



## Arishem (Jun 28, 2008)

It's ironic that Batman is getting owned so hard in the comics the same year his biggest film comes out. That being said, I can't wait to see The Dark Knight. I have no doubts that it'll be my favorite movie this summer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to hear this film has been getting great reviews so far.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 28, 2008)

I really can't wait to see this. Once I finish moving half a world away, I'm going to dash to the cinemas!


----------



## chrisp (Jun 28, 2008)

Epic movie is epic.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2008)

In the reviews for this movies they gave it thumbs up saying it's the best Batman movie ever  

This makes me MORE pumped up to see it


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 28, 2008)

^You shoulda known just by looking at the tv spots, pictures, and trailers that it would be the best batman movie ever. I certainly did.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

Just by seeing the Joker I knew it was going to be the best Batman ever.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

Indeed the Joker was epic


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 29, 2008)

Set 

This is gonna be great.  An awesome movie, and then a setup for _another_ awesome movie.  Can't wait X3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

the movie theaters are going to be so crowded


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

i was gonna see it at midnite, but that's how x-men 3 was ruined fer me. everyone was talking the whole time. o_O

so im gonna see a morning one, maybe 10/11 am. won't be quite as crowded, and SOITANLY not as loud.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> the movie theaters are going to be so crowded



Of course 

How crowded was it for the first Batman movie of the new franchise?  

Shit, maybe I should also buy my tickets...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2008)

If the fans loved it this much, then you know it's something special. Note: There are spoilers about what events drive the last arc.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Of course
> 
> How crowded was it for the first Batman movie of the new franchise?
> 
> Shit, maybe I should also buy my tickets...



Oh crap, I think I should too. Shit, opening day is probably sold out by now where I live.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2008)

Another classic, and the joker looks bad ass.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

I just saw a picture of Robin, and that made me wonder if this new series of Batman is ever going to do him? Or is it too corny and they will leave him out?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I just saw a picture of Robin, and that made me wonder if this new series of Batman is ever going to do him? Or is it too corny and they will leave him out?



too corny, too gay and would totally go against the whole atmosphere thats been set up

i remember the original batman movies were OK until the 3rd one came around and brought in Chris odonells faggy ass in as robin...all the Batman movies sucked from then on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I just saw a picture of Robin, and that made me wonder if this new series of Batman is ever going to do him? Or is it too corny and they will leave him out?



nightwing should have his own movie


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I just saw a picture of Robin, and that made me wonder if this new series of Batman is ever going to do him? Or is it too corny and they will leave him out?



*vomits*

God no plz tell me you're lying

If that's true I will immediately walk out the theatre the last thing this epic Batman series needs is gay ol Robin.


@ Gesy 

He's going to have his first movie cept it's going to be in a Teen Titans movie


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

> God no plz tell me you're lying



It was from the cartoon, not really a live actor.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> It was from the cartoon, not really a live actor.



Ohhhh  

Phew...

*sighs of relief* 

In the Cartoon it's cool as long as they make 'em as cool as in batman: the animated series

That Robin was cool. 

The other incarnations fail


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

robin may suck but nightwing is awesome


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ That is kick ass. 

But yea, I agree, if they pulled out a Robin, I'd be pissed.

But if they can work it out, and make him REALLY cool then I'd consider.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ That is kick ass.
> 
> But yea, I agree, if they pulled out a Robin, I'd be pissed.
> 
> But if they can work it out, and make him REALLY cool then I'd consider.



lol

The chances of that happenning are so fuckin low it ain't even funny

Once Robin appears everything take a turn for the worse 

and the quality and atmosphere of the show turns corny like some episode of Power Rangers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

^i think anything is possible...with a good directer(writer)

for example they can make robin a bit darker..like they did batman


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> ^i think anything is possible...with a good directer(writer)
> 
> for example they can make robin a bit darker..like they did batman



If they bring in a Robin it should be a little Robin

A.K.A Tim Drake


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with gesy, it's possible to pull it off and make him darker.

But overall, Robin is epic fail.

And who knows, maybe that kid in Batman Begins was pre-Robin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

um no..i don't think batman should have a little kid following him around.

and batman beyond was awesome

but his suit design came from nightwing's


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Batman should just fly solo forever


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

Nightwing is a Robin who wishes he was a Batman instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Nightwing is a Robin who wishes he was a Batman instead.



nightwing wanted to be on his own person not a sidekick


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> nightwing wanted to be on his own person not a sidekick



Hence, he wishes he was Batman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

well theres nothing wrong with that batman is awesome


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

I wish I was like Batman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

who doesn't he is batman afterall


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Nevermind, fuck Batman. I want to be more like the Joker, hell yea.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 29, 2008)

Fuck The Joker, I want to be like Robin......


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

I wanna be like Batman  

Nothing beats the Dark motherfucking Knight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wanna be like Batman
> 
> Nothing beats the Dark motherfucking Knight



fuck yeah

and nobody wants to be like robin

unless we're talking about the robin from teen titians


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 29, 2008)

^It was a joke. I dont really wanna be like Robin.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Batman should just fly solo forever



Then we never would have gotten Batman and Robin. One of the best forms of torture.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

and we'd have never gotten any of these riot-causing lines~!



Robin: "You can't get away from Batman that easy!"
Batman: "Easily."
Robin: "Easily."
Batman: "Good grammar is essential, Robin."
Robin: "Thank you."
Batman: "You're welcome." 

Dick: "Sorry, I'm not interested in dance lessons."
Bruce: "Wait a minute, Dick. The junior prom's coming up, isn't it?"
Dick: "Yes, but..."
Bruce: "Well, we don't want you to be a wallflower, do we? Dancing is an integral part of every young man's education."
Dick: "Gosh Bruce, you're right."


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 29, 2008)

"Im the Goddamn Batman"!! If it wasn't for Robin, we wouldn't have that line either.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2008)

Nightwing has banged Starfire and Huntress, so he has exceeded his "father" in that respect. Not that Catwoman and Talia al Ghul aren't fucking hot either.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Bad enough he says "Holy horseshoes Batman!" in almost every single line, but he doesn't wear fucking pants either. Fuck you Robin.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2008)

The universe he said those lines in no longer exists.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Nightwing has banged Starfire and Huntress, so he has exceeded his "father" in that respect. Not that Catwoman and Talia al Ghul aren't fucking hot either.



I never said Robin didn't get ass.

Robin's like that sensitive pretty boy every girl wants to give a chance while Batman is like Gregory Peck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

red + green= fail


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2008)

Batman is actually treating his current girlfriend, Jezebel Jet, like the love of his life rather than an evening distraction. I'm pretty sure she is part of the organization that is trying to destroy him, though. Hopefully, Bruce will survive the Batman R.I.P. storyline intact, but the hints dropped by DC are suggesting the opposite.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 29, 2008)

Nolan said in an interview that as long as he is directing Batman films, Robin will not be included into the films. The reason why is because Batman is still a young dude himself, and if Robin was to be added, it should be at a time when Batman is older and more wiser at what he does. He jokingly said that if Robin was added, he would pick Frankie Muniz to play him.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nolan said in an interview that as long as he is directing Batman films, Robin will not be included into the films. The reason why is because Batman is still a young dude himself, and if Robin was to be added, it should be at a time when Batman is older and more wiser at what he does. He jokingly said that if Robin was added, he would pick Frankie Muniz to play him.



Ah, that's good news. No Robin. 

lol, does Frankie Muniz even act any more?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nolan said in an interview that as long as he is directing Batman films, Robin will not be included into the films. The reason why is because Batman is still a young dude himself, and if Robin was to be added, it should be at a time when Batman is older and more wiser at what he does. He jokingly said that if Robin was added, he would pick Frankie Muniz to play him.



frankie in a muscle suit


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> frankie in a muscle suit



frankie period.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think Frankie even acts anymore. I read that he races cars.


----------



## batanga (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy shit he's badass. He sounds and acts deranged, perfect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

batanga said:


> Holy shit he's badass. He sounds and acts deranged, perfect.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

^ Yeah I'm using that Pooches quote as my Aim headliner 
it's amazing : O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Who's going to pay my way into this movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

do you have boobs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Do muscular pecs count as boobs?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

nope

you don't have pecs CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes I do. 

I think it's about time I flex in front of a mirror and post pictures like all the cool kids.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

haha you said you were fat before..i think


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I was fat, before. Before being the key word here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

oh ok


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

first reviews are out guys..and fuck :> ...seems the movie is simply motherfucking briliant to say the least:

*IGN:*


> *"Nolan's sequel surpasses the original with an intense, disturbing masterpiece."
> *


*



"It isn't an overstatement to call The Dark Knight the most sophisticated and ambitious work of its kind. Superior to all three Spider-Man installments and even its amazing predecessor in terms of conceptualization, writing, acting, and direction, Nolan's follow-up to Batman Begins is a dark, complex and disturbing film, not the least of which because it grafts its heroics onto the blueprint of actual reality rather than that of spandex-clad supermen. And while such a distinction may make little difference to those already eagerly anticipating the return of the caped crusader, suffice it to say that The Dark Knight qualifies as the first official comic book adaptation that truly succeeds in being a great artistic achievement in its own right."

Click to expand...





"overall, the film does maintain a steady pace and function with such continuously unnerving momentum that it occasionally seems like a second installment. (There are plenty of appropriate comparisons to other sequels its quality mirrors, if not possibly surpasses: Toy Story 2, The Empire Strikes Back, The Godfather Part II, etc.) In fact, so well-executed is this film that even the title – or at least its true meaning – seemed to catch its audience off guard, until it gets explained, expertly and poetically, at the very end of the movie."

Click to expand...

*

*Emanuel Levy:*



> *Dark, grim, haunting and visionary, "The Dark Knight" is nothing short of brilliant, the best and scariest comic hero adaptation you are likely to see this summer season, and perhaps during the whole year.*



*Peter Travers - Rolling Stone:*



> *"The haunting and visionary Dark Knight soars on the wings of untamed imagination. It's full of surprises you don't see coming. And just try to get it out of your dreams. "*





> *The Joker represents the last completed role for Ledger, who died in January at 28 before finishing work on Terry Gilliam's The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus. It's typical of Ledger's total commitment to films as diverse as Brokeback Mountain and I'm Not There that he does nothing out of vanity or the need to be liked. If there's a movement to get him the first posthumous Oscar since Peter Finch won for 1976's Network, sign me up. Ledger's Joker has no gray areas — he's all rampaging id. Watch him crash a party and circle Rachel, a woman torn between Bale's Bruce (she knows he's Batman) and Eckhart's DA, another lover she has to share with his civic duty. "Hello, beautiful," says the Joker, sniffing Rachel like a feral beast. He's right when he compares himself to a dog chasing a car: The chase is all. The Joker's sadism is limitless, and the masochistic delight he takes in being punched and bloodied to a pulp would shame the Marquis de Sade. "I choose chaos," says the Joker, and those words sum up what's at stake in The Dark Knight.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds pretty good, but I bet it won't top Iron Man.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 30, 2008)

Well it's not like I needed any critics to tell me its going to be awesome, but it's good to see it get great reviews.


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

*Kevin Smith:*



> *Without giving anything away, this is an epic film (and trust me: based on the sheer size and scope of the visuals and storytelling, that's not an overstatement). It's the "Godfather II" of comic book films and three times more earnest than "Batman Begins" (and fuck, was that an earnest film). Easily the most adult comic book film ever made. Heath Ledger didn't so much give a performance as he disappeared completely into the role; I know I'm not the first to suggest this, but he'll likely get at least an Oscar nod (if not the win) for Best Supporting Actor. Fucking flick's nearly three hours long and only leaves you wanting more (in a great way). I can't imagine anyone being disappointed by it. Nolan and crew have created something close to a masterpiece.
> *


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Hell, I knew this movie was a winner when I first saw that Joker. Fucking badass.

Great that its getting good reviews too. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> I think it's about time I flex in front of a mirror and post pictures like all the cool kids.



I'll pay your ticket, sexy. 



> (and fuck, was that an earnest film).


Hey, I like this critic. Fuck, yea.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds pretty good, but I bet it won't top Iron Man.



If your a Bucket Head fan or pure Marvel Fanboy you might say that but being how TDK is being compared to Godfather while IM was compared to Batman Begins and Spiderman 1 & 2, pretty much means its going to Top it in ways no one could of even imagined & if your talking money wise Fandango just came out saying that its out selling any movie so far this year (online) and its still 3 weeks away. So right now TDK seems like its going to be the top movie of the summer and might even make this most money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Huzzah! Let's also engage in fornications after the movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> If your a Bucket Head fan or pure Marvel Fanboy you might say that but being how TDK is being compared to Godfather while IM was compared to Batman Begins and Spiderman 1 & 2, pretty much means its going to Top it in ways no one could of even imagined & if your talking money wise Fandango just came out saying that its out selling any movie so far this year (online) and its still 3 weeks away. So right now TDK seems like its going to be the top movie of the summer and might even make this most money.



I think this movie is gonna top Iron Man, as much as I love that film, this movie has the goddamn Batman. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Huzzah! Let's also engage in fornications after the movie.



I agree with this statement!


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> I think this movie is gonna top Iron Man, as much as I love that film, this movie has the *goddamn Batman*.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this statement!



x]

Now that should be the title for Batman 3 and from a review Oldman (the guy that plays Gordan) hinted at the fact Nolan is thinking Riddler for number 3 which could be a great way to show off a huge mentle battle maybe something like L & Kira had in the first 7 volumes of Death Note


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah, shit really? Riddler and Two-Face in the next one? I wonder who would play the Riddler, and how Nolan would change him up to make him "darker".

Haha, that should be the title. That would kick ass.


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

if goddamn Chee says , so it must be goddamn true


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

It might top Iron Man in terms of revenue, and general fan cock-coddling. But, in my mind, it probably won't top Iron Man. Iron Man had awesome sarcastic wit in it. 

Of course this has my favorite actor, Bale, so who knows?


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ah, shit really? Riddler and Two-Face in the next one? I wonder who would play the Riddler, and how Nolan would change him up to make him "darker".
> 
> Haha, that should be the title. That would kick ass.



No way, jose, in the next one it should be Riddler Penguin Two-face Catwoman and Poison Ivy 

Now that would super awesome mega win


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It might top Iron Man in terms of revenue, and general fan cock-coddling. But, in my mind, it probably won't top Iron Man. Iron Man had awesome sarcastic wit in it.
> 
> Of course this has my favorite actor, Bale, so who knows?



the joker also have sarcastic wit


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No way, jose, in the next one it should be Riddler Penguin Two-face Catwoman and Poison Ivy
> 
> Now that would super awesome mega win



 That's too much villains. 

I think Catwoman should just be removed from this whole series like Robin is. The past two films she was in (Batman Returns and Catwoman), to me,  she appeared like a corny movie porn star.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> That's too much villains.
> 
> I think Catwoman should just be removed from this whole series like Robin is. The past two films she was in (Batman Returns and Catwoman), to me,  she appeared like a corny movie porn star.



the catwoman in batman returns was awesome


----------



## Ziko (Jun 30, 2008)

After reading those reviews...I don't think I can wait!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

The next Batman movie should have more ninjas. I don't know how they'll work in the ninjas, as I don't really keep in step with Batman, but it should.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> That's too much villains.
> 
> I think Catwoman should just be removed from this whole series like Robin is. The past two films she was in (Batman Returns and Catwoman), to me,  she appeared like a corny movie porn star.



Why?? 

Did you not see Batman Returns?  

Did you not see how much win they turned Catwoman into?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9YVppQKgnc[/YOUTUBE]


Including the Penguin?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OpDHB_TQtw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgcmKI8RvOw[/YOUTUBE]

Put those two together plus Riddler, Poison Ivy and Two-face

You have a film made of win 

Plus, this is Nolan man we,ve seen how great a job he's done 

It should be simple for him put this all together


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Nah, it's a lot harder than it looks to put together villains in a movie.

They all have to have an important part, they just can't be flung in there like leftovers just so they can fight.

Look what happened with Spiderman 3, Venom was total fail. He was like a leftover compared to Sandman.



gesy hyuga said:


> the catwoman in batman returns was awesome



I wanted to kick her little kitty ass when she started licking herself. Slut. 

I liked her in the beginning of the movie though, after she got pushed out of the window it was fail from there on.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

^

LOL You should,ve seen da part where she threatened to eat the Penguin's bird

Also you look at those clips I posted? 

It should be easy to portray Penguin's and Catwoman 

Poison Ivy Riddler and Two-face should be easy too 

I say put 'em in the Sequel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ Nah, it's a lot harder than it looks to put together villains in a movie.
> 
> They all have to have an important part, they just can't be flung in there like leftovers just so they can fight.
> 
> ...



how could you


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea, I saw that part. 
I wish Penguin ate her pussy, that would be funny to see. No pun intended. 

I say Nolan can take his time. Maybe Catwoman and Penguin can be used in the fourth one or something.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

I wuv my widdle pussy cat 

Chee you're so heartless

Catwoman was sexy 

and Selina Kyle was cute and so fucking fuckable 

Too bad she couldn't be in the Catwoman movie instead of Halle Berry 

Well it still would have been shit.. Making someone watch that movie would be torture


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Nolan could probably fix up Catwoman good. I just hated her during that whole film, "Oooh. I feel..._yummy._"
Dammnit, I'm gonna kick your pussy ass out of a window again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wuv my widdle pussy cat
> 
> Chee you're so heartless
> 
> ...



 didn't the catwoman in the other movie use a purse for a bra


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> didn't the catwoman in the other movie use a purse for a bra



LOL LOL LOL

Beats me 

In the other Catwoman movie I don't even think Catwoman wore a bra


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Other Catwoman? That the Halle Berry one?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah the halle berry one

it looks lke she just cut her purse in half and made a bra


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

^

She pretty much did

She was half-assed Catwoman 

It was funny seeing her doing her whole little lap-dance routine with the cop too


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

She was a slut too. >_> ... <_<

I barely remember it, but yea, I think she did do that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

catwoman is suppose to be slutty

if she wasn't slutty it wouldn't be catwoman


----------



## Boocock (Jun 30, 2008)

Catwoman in a Batman movie in which Catwoman is actually Catwoman from the comics would work. Same with The Penguin. They both worked in Burton's film since, well, Burton knows how to make anything silly work by just making it dark, to be blunt.

I'd also love to see Batman go undercover as Matches Malone in movies.


----------



## batanga (Jun 30, 2008)

Catwoman is a diluted Batman, shitty character.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea, its fine if she's slutty but it seems like they're trying to hard to make her appear slutty. 

I mean, she doesn't have to talk like she's having an orgasm all the time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, its fine if she's slutty but it seems like they're trying to hard to make her appear slutty.
> 
> I mean, she doesn't have to talk like she's having an orgasm all the time.



then how will guys get erections


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> then how will guys get erections





Batman?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

shh! you know too much


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Joker is sexier though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

then the goddamn batman??? i think not!


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Goddamn Batman can kiss my ass compared to that sexy Joker.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Goddamn Batman can kiss my ass compared to that sexy Joker.



unlike joker batman doesn't need makeup to look good


----------



## Genesis (Jun 30, 2008)

This film got some good reviews. Batman > all. I have to wait nearly a month to watch this.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Same here, the wait is unbearable.



gesy hyuga said:


> unlike joker batman doesn't need makeup to look good





But Batman has to hide his face with a mask.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

What I REALLY want to know is how they,ll handle Poison Ivy  if they put her in the next sequel

Should make her look like this Poison Ivy


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

well guys dont consider that movie story that Selina was nerd secretary in need of a man etc...

In the original description of HQ's catwoman story , it is mentioned that between other things she had a moment of life she was prostitute

the common known is that she was orphan of mother, and had a father with alcholic problems subsequently growing in an orphanage where had also a hard life

the fact of she being a prostitute in the past as we can understand is delicated, there was some kind of unconfortable feeling disucussing this and other things for HQ readers mainly the children who used to read. During the early and mid 80's there was still included this part, but when her story was reseted again in early and mid 90's this moment of her life was ignored without a pronnouncement of DC if it was still to be considered or not , many readers still consider that part and others prefer to follow only what is in the latest description wihout consider the possibility of it simply being hidden to avoid constraint, but that's it , in the end, as we don't have a final answer from Dc yet it's up to everyone's interpretation about


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What I REALLY want to know is how they,ll handle Poison Ivy  if they put her in the next sequel
> 
> Should make her look like this Poison Ivy



She looks cooler than Catwoman.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2008)

I sense movie of the year.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ Nah, it's a lot harder than it looks to put together villains in a movie.
> 
> They all have to have an important part, they just can't be flung in there like leftovers just so they can fight.
> 
> Look what happened with Spiderman 3, Venom was total fail. He was like a leftover compared to Sandman.



You're wrong; it could work.

The difference between this series and the _Spiderman_ series is that ths _Batman_ series is not about the villains- it is story-driven. 
_Spiderman_ is a lot like the Burton/ Schumacher films in that regard- the villains are brought in only for one film, rather than to become part of the mythology.

_Batman Begins_ had three villains- Ra's Al Ghul, Scarecrow, and Falcone-and none of them got that much screen time (Falcone in fact, probably had the most out of all three, or at least was in the most scenes). 
Scarecrow was almost a henchmen in this film rather than his own villain, and his finale was over pretty quick. We got almost no background information on him either. Yet, despite that, most people thought he was pretty well done.

Scarecrow is still alive, and returns for this film- his role is allegedly even smaller, pretty much cameo. Dent becomes Two-Face in this film and seemingly gets at least some action as him, yet he'll be back for the next one.
Odds are the Joker is'nt going to die in this one either, or if he does it will be ambigious to allow for a comeback (the original plan by the scrpitwriters was for him to just be caught at the end; I don't know if that still stands).

In other words, these films have the luxury of being able to develop their villains over several films; they also know which ones deserve the spotlight the most (eg. Ra's was always a bigger villain than Crane, and it showed in the llast film). Sam Raimi backed himself into a corner (though not as badly as Burton and Schumacher) by killing off his villains (other than Sandman, pointlessly in many ways) and getting his priorities wrong- the problem was'nt that Venom, Sandman and the Goblin were all in the film together; the problem was that the third-tier Sandman was better developed than either or the other two (that, and bad/ inconsistent characterisation, badly-pkanned climax, etc.).

This series can, and will, make that work, because it knows what it's doing.
_Spiderman_ did'nt, that's all.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ I never said that it didn't have a chance to work out well. It can be done, it's just harder.
All I said is that its harder to pull together villains and make every single one work out. Spiderman 3 for example.
Don't give me a whole essay about crap that I didn't say.

The other thing about Catwoman in Batman Returns is that she did too many "fancy" moves. Like she didn't need to do all those backflips, a run would've worked far better.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, what would be the point of putting multiple villains in the movie besides somewhat hyping it more? If they handle the villain correctly then the effect could be just as good, if not better, because they'll be able to focus on that one villain more than they could with several (which was Chee's point); and with more villains left over they could make more movies. That's just my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to see Danny Devito reprise his role as Penguin. He was perfect for it. Short, fat, penguin-ish.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to see Danny Devito reprise his role as Penguin. He was perfect for it. Short, fat, penguin-ish.



That and it was awesome when he bit that guy's nose.


----------



## batanga (Jun 30, 2008)

I can only see the Riddler and the Mad Hatter (the p*d*p**** version in the Arkham Asylum novel, awesome btw every batfan should read it) working in a Nolan film. Oh and the Penguin (there were rumors of him being some arms dealer mobster in this movie but that didn't happen).

There might be some other semi-realistic and interesting batvillains I'm not recalling right now.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

@

Masamune 

They do NOT have to bring back Joker in the next movie as far as I'm concerned

Let him be done I don't want to see anyone rape the role of the joker that Ledger put so much work into


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Biting people's noses off is all the rage in Japan.

As for the Penguin "not working", I don't see why. He was dark in that other film. And fat. Fucking fatty.

I could see Two-Face.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea, no more Joker please. Heath did a great job, I don't want to see another actor try to pull off what he did.



> I can only see the Riddler and the Mad Hatter (the p*d*p**** version in the Arkham Asylum novel, awesome btw every batfan should read it) working in a Nolan film.



Same here.



> Biting people's noses off is all the rage in Japan.



No comment.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Danny Devito did such an awesome job at the Penguin

Also the Nose biting part was my favorite


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Danny Devito did such an awesome job at the *penguin*
> 
> Also the Nose biting part was my favorite



fixed for truth


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

He played the Penguin, not the Joker.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Agreed that this movie should be last we should see of The Joker, don't get me wrong he's a great villain but since Heath passed away I really don't think it's wise if someone else takes the role in the next film.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

Watch it here.

New Trailer 

Joker's Lines are the best 

Joker - This Town is Mine now!


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> He played the Penguin, not the Joker.




LOL 

I was thinking of making a comment on Heath Leger about his Joker in Batman: the Dark Knight


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Ah, okay, lol.



jdbzkh said:


> Watch it here.
> 
> New Trailer
> 
> ...



Ahh, I couldn't watch it. The sound was dreadful. 

Any HQ links?


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

The Joker freaks me out.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

The Joker rules!


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

I love this Joker so much. pek

He looks so psychotic.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Hahah, I love your sig. He is so disgusting, I love it. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

^ No prob :3


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Agreed that this movie should be last we should see of The Joker, don't get me wrong he's a great villain but since Heath passed away I really don't think it's wise if someone else takes the role in the next film.



But if its needed for the 3rd film in any way they should get some one big that can pull it off like Depp he could easily play Joker the way Heath did but imo they should not even touch the Joker he seems to have been played out perfectly Bat's has the best Rogue in all of comics dig into them and make some gold Penguin Catwoman Crock Bane Ivy Riddler ( already hinted would be main baddie in part 3 but still unconfirmed ) there are so many Nolan can chose from there really isnt a need to recast the Joker


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

nope joker should die in this movie


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

No more Joker, at least not in this series.


----------



## Boocock (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't like the idea of recasting The Joker since Heath is passing away. I don't think anyone could pull it off as well as he is. Plus, Gary Oldman said...


*Spoiler*: __ 



that they wouldn't need The Joker since they would have The Riddler. Two-Face and The Riddler in Movie 3? Never heard of that before. Too bad that Batman Forever was terrible.




As for The Penguin in Nolan's series, it was just a direct quote from Chris Nolan himself. The site is down now, but the quote is still up on Wikipedia. It is in response to people thinking Phillip Seymour Hoffman would play The Penguin: "I'd be more excited to have Philip Seymour Hoffman in the film than to have the Penguin. There are certain characters that are easier to mesh with the more real take on Batman we're doing. The Penguin would be tricky."

In reality, back in the day, The Penguin was just a short, fat man with a really big nose. And, he is very different when compared to a bunch of other Batman villains. He isn't insane. So, if you go back to his roots, instead of looking at today, he could be portrayed in a very different manner. But, that being said, I don't think a fat mob boss would be as memorable as a messed up Penguinman who literally bites peoples noses and hangs out with Christopher Walken.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Like I said before 

Riddler, Two-face, Penguin Catwoman and Poison Ivy 

The perfect villains for Batman movie 3


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Like I said before
> 
> Riddler, Two-face, Penguin Catwoman and Poison Ivy
> 
> The perfect villains for Batman movie 3



Remove Catwoman and Poison Ivy then it would be perfect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I think we need to see... Mr. Freeze!


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

Ras Al Ghul come back from the dead.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

I was talking with Nightmare yesterday and he mentioned that Bane should make an appearance. 
Do you guys think Bane will be in the series?


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> I was talking with Nightmare yesterday and he mentioned that Bane should make an appearance.
> Do you guys think Bane will be in the series?



He could show up, but he doesn't seem like he could be a very good main villain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Bane? I could see it. Maybe have Bane and Mr. Freeze. Mr. Freeze could be played by Christopher Walken: "I'm gonna freeze your face, then smash it in with a soldering iron."


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea, I think he could make a good road block to the main villain. 

Break Batman's back. pek


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know many batman villains. 

Most of them can't be done realisticly.


----------



## Boocock (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Like I said before
> 
> Riddler, Two-face, Penguin Catwoman and Poison Ivy
> 
> The perfect villains for Batman movie 3


If Penguin seems unrealistic, then so is Poison Ivy. It's true. Everything in the series is supposed to be plausible, like it could happen. No magic involved. Only memory cloth. Since Poison Ivy has superpowers, she won't work. 

Riddler? Yes. Two-Face? Already ready. Penguin? Possible. Catwoman? Not needed, and doesn't add anything to the Batman mythos imo.

It isn't even that the film would have too many villains. I mean, Batman Begins had Ducard, Ra's Al Ghul, Scarecrow, Falcone, the guy trying to mess up Wayne Enterprises, and that bad cop. It is that they have such giant personalities that adding them to the film would be too much trouble, especially if none of them are linked and work together. I mean, seriously, Riddler, Two-Face, and Penguin are all deserving of their own films...


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Agreed with Boocock. Poison Ivy looks cool, but I don't think she'll be making an appearance in this type of series since its really realistic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Jim Carrey did a great job as The Riddler. He could of did a great job as The Joker as well.

I heard that the joker stabs a pencil deep into someone's head in this film. I highly anticipating that part. He's hardcore!


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Ah, seriously? Shit, now I'm even more hyped up for this film! 

I don't think I could take any more excitement.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Jim Carrey did a great job as The Riddler. He could of did a great job as The Joker as well.



he was a crappy riddler. at least, when you base it on original riddlers. riddler ain't'spossed to dance with two-face~! D=


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> he was a crappy riddler. at least, when you base it on original riddlers. *riddler ain't'spossed to dance with two-face~! *D=



That's probably the writer's and the director's fault for that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Boocock said:


> If Penguin seems unrealistic, then so is Poison Ivy. It's true. Everything in the series is supposed to be plausible, like it could happen. No magic involved. Only memory cloth. Since Poison Ivy has superpowers, she won't work.
> 
> Riddler? Yes. Two-Face? Already ready. Penguin? Possible. Catwoman? Not needed, and doesn't add anything to the Batman mythos imo.
> 
> It isn't even that the film would have too many villains. I mean, Batman Begins had Ducard, Ra's Al Ghul, Scarecrow, Falcone, the guy trying to mess up Wayne Enterprises, and that bad cop. It is that they have such giant personalities that adding them to the film would be too much trouble, especially if none of them are linked and work together. I mean, seriously, Riddler, Two-Face, and Penguin are all deserving of their own films...




How the hell is Poison Ivy  unrealistic? 

Nothing too unrealistic bout her


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

^Poisoning and killing someone by kissing them is unrealistic.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

^ Not really I mean its very simple to put some kind of poisen on your lip stick or alergic reaction to some others she could be done as a vexin sereal killer 
hell so many of batman villains can show up and be minor 
Mad Hatter used as a child rapist 
Bane if used the way he was in Knight Fall would be a great villain (he made a plan to release all the criminals as Batman spent 3 days straight hunting them down and putting them back in there place he came into his home and broke his back)
Freeze if done like TAS he would be my number one choice 
Riddler would be great to show off Bat's intelect 
Penguin as a Mob boss would be great 
Catwoman 

Hell bring back Ra's to finish off the trilogy and you got your self one of the best storys ever 

Point is Batman 3 should be just as good if done right god i wish it was July 17 already


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

She's a slut too. Look at her go at it on the wall. *shot'd*

But yea, she has poison on her lip stick, I think that's what it says on the comic. So much dialouge.


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

more one review

*DarkHorizons.com:*



> *I got to see "The Dark Knight" at a screening in Los Angeles on Friday and while I can't officially review the film just yet - lets just say that the hype is right, this is a masterpiece.*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2008)

Two Face and Riddler in Batman 3 together would be awesome.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 30, 2008)

ign posted a review too.

5/5


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw some promo-pics of Two-face somewhere (maybe in this thread? Can't remember), is he gonna be in this movie too? or in the sequel that i see people talking about?


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Harvey Dent is in this movie and at the end he turns into Two Face where it will hint at a sequel.

If I'm wrong, please point out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

that part at the bar is probably the end..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's What I want to See for Batman 3.

I want Two Face to continue with the roll he'll be given in the new film, as being the Opposite train of thought to Batman. "The Hero who is willing to take life" whereas Batman wont go that far. And since Batman personally know Twoface, it'll cause reluctance to do the right thing on Batman's part since, Harvey's heart is in the right place. It'll be good for internal conflict.

Meanwhile I want the new main villain to be the great  Hush. Hush is an awesome Batman villain, and completely believable.


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

Well Chee, if you dont like spoilers then don't read this. 


*Spoiler*: _major spoiler, TDk Two face origins_ 



seems that he has his face deformed in this car crash we see in most part of the trailers


*Spoiler*: _DANGER !!!!Super spoiler of the spoiler_ 



also an important charater dies in this accident, i believe was necessary to open role for next film for someone you don't like


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

I almost clicked on it, you little devil you, tempting me with spoilers. 

Hush sounds like a good villain for Batman 3. I think a better known villain should appear though.


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> I almost clicked on it, you little devil you, tempting me with spoilers. (...)



oh how many till ...?? ah yes...long very loOooOng 3 weeks


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

I can wait.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

> Producer Charles Roven described Dent as initially the "white knight of the city".[34] Wayne sees Dent as his heir, which comes back to the theme of him realizing that being Batman will be a lifelong mission



wow bruce was going to give dent his job?


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Nah, no need to put Hush in the sequel plus he'd be no different looking than Deadshot from the anime


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

I say Two Face and bring back Ras Al Ghul.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Who is Hush?


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm 97.63% certain that it'll be the reaper guys , mark my words, his life drama also the story involving his daughter and his pain toward the remembrances of beloved dead wife fits perfectly Nolan's style about an aura of supernatural with a reaslistic explanation, not to mention he was always mentioned as a possibility previously for these 2 movies


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Hush




-Notable feats: When he first appeared he along with The Riddler, employed many of gotham's finest villains including The Joker.

When he returned after getting gunned down by Two Face, he beat The Riddler to an inch of his life. And even had The Joker running for the hills.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Who is Hush?





)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> ign posted a review too.
> 
> 5/5



The review was by Todd Gilchrist. The same guy who gave Spider-man 3 a 4/5, and Speed Racer a 4.5/5.

I don't trust his reviews at all.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The review was by Todd Gilchrist. The same guy who gave Spider-man 3 a 4/5, and Speed Racer a 4.5/5.
> 
> I don't trust his reviews at all.



now neither do I, wow that guys a tard.


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2008)

i would also think it as strange 

had not everybody been rating the movie as masterpiece, godfather II , etc...


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

At this point, I don't care what the reviews say. The Dark Knight is gonna be epic.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 1, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Hush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what comics did this happen? Is it from that "Grudge Match!" cover you posted?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2008)

The entire story Arc was named after him "Batman:Hush" the grudge match was just one chapter.

Here's a link Detailing the Entire story arc.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 1, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> The entire story Arc was named after him "Batman:Hush" the grudge match was just one chapter.


Aight, thnx!

*Edit*
What the fuck! The comic request-thread has been closed! Where the hell am i supposed to find this shit now!


----------



## batanga (Jul 1, 2008)

Meh, I'll be happy as long as catwoman, robin and poison ivy stay out the script.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2008)

I Personally Cant Wait Till This Movie Comes Out, Im Watching The Gotham Tonights On On Demand And Checking If There's Any Hints And Those And Stuff, Every Time I See A Commerical On TV I Spaz And Immediatly Watching For Things That Might Give Me A Hint For What Might Happen, So Yeah, I Cant Wait


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> I Personally Cant Wait Till This Movie Comes Out,* Im Watching The Gotham Tonights On On Demand And Checking If There's Any Hints And Those And Stuff*, Every Time I See A Commerical On TV I Spaz And Immediatly Watching For Things That Might Give Me A Hint For What Might Happen, So Yeah, I Cant Wait



i thought i was the only one


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Not


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2008)

Never found Hush to be that great tbh, especially not for a movie. I'd rather them bring back Ras.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Ras looks awesome, they should totally put him in the third or fourth movie.


----------



## Rod (Jul 1, 2008)

ita'll b da reaper


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 1, 2008)

Anybody got any new tv spots or trailers?


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Anybody got any new tv spots or trailers?



I think someone posted one a couple of pages ago.

Pretty crappy quality so I didn't watch it. =\


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ras looks awesome, they should totally put him in the third or fourth movie.



Whilst I agree, it would be a little difficult considering what happened in the last film (though I guess they could work around it, it would be tricky since these films are meant to be semi-realistic).


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Whilst I agree, it would be a little difficult considering what happened in the last film (though I guess they could work around it, it would be tricky since these films are meant to be semi-realistic).



Nolan could work around it, he's doing a great job so far.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 1, 2008)

I just watched all of the TV spots and 6&7 = epic.

"Let her go!"
"Very poor choice of words! HAHAHA!"


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 1, 2008)

Ras > Death

He will be back.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm so obsessed with the Joker right now. pek

I'd so put red lips and black circles on my set but it looks shitty on MS Paint. 

HAHAHA!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 1, 2008)

WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU GETTING ALL OF THESE JOKER SETS FROM, CHEE? 
















And can I borrow one?


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I had another one transparented, you can have it if you want it.



I'll upload my older ones, you can have some.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it explained, in the movie, why the Joker is so young? Isn't he supposed to be a lot older than Bruce?


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

They both look the same ages to me.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it explained, in the movie, why the Joker is so young? Isn't he supposed to be a lot older than Bruce?



Joker has never been explicitly older than Batman. And, as Chee said, Joker and Batman have always looked around the same age to me.

The only exception being Batman '89 and that's because Jack Nicholson was 50 by that time.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been reading up on some early reviews. Overall consensus is that Ledger's Joker is the favorite to win the Oscar. I saw a critic this morning put it like this: "Ledger's performance is A+ material in a B+ movie" - Sam Rubin of KTLA . Can't wait.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck      KTLA


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 1, 2008)

i would love nothing more then fer heath to win an oscar fer the joker.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope he does get nominated and wins. pek

Sad that he passed away, god, that's sad.


----------



## batanga (Jul 1, 2008)

New Joker scenes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ Looks cool, can't watch it though. I need to stay a DK virgin so when July 18th comes around I'll still be pure from spoilers.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 1, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I've been reading up on some early reviews. Overall consensus is that Ledger's Joker is the favorite to win the Oscar. I saw a critic this morning put it like this: "Ledger's performance is A+ material in a B+ movie" - Sam Rubin of KTLA . Can't wait.



Well thats the first bad review I've read for TDK 


But yeah so far the worst review the movie has gotten is an 8 which is amazing I mean honestly when the worst thing some one says about the movie is that its Good then you know you got yourself something special 

& IGN is full of idiots so take there stuff with a grain of salt or some shit cause they really have a huge curve when it comes to movies/games/tv 
so on.

New Poster


----------



## Adonis (Jul 1, 2008)

Can that poster maker fucking do wrong?


----------



## batanga (Jul 1, 2008)

Great poster, all TDK posters look very good, especially the joker ones.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 1, 2008)

No one use it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

That poster is so fucking mine. Omg, that is so cool.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm SO looking forward to this!! It's going to be the best Batman movie ever!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I'm SO looking forward to this!! It's going to be the best Batman movie ever!!



thats not saying much since most of the batman movies sucked

and if ledger win an oscar people going to say he didn't really earn it ,he only got it cause he's dead


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 1, 2008)

The Dominos Pizza trailer, HQ (or as HQ as YouTube can get):

Mikuru in metal

Badass. And I just got my IMAX tickets so I'm fuckin' hyped for the movie right now.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 1, 2008)

I heard that if I didn't reserve my ticket, I can basically expect to see this movie in November. Is this true?

Also, if there was an Oscar category for movie posters, The Dark Knight would sweep.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

Personal Jesus said:


> The Dominos Pizza trailer, HQ (or as HQ as YouTube can get):
> 
> Mikuru in metal


I hate that commercial, like they wouldn't just kill her after the receiving the pizza, and why would other gangs would go through such risk for a domino's pizza?

Bitch, be happy you're still alive.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 1, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I heard that if I didn't reserve my ticket, I can basically expect to see this movie in November. Is this true?



Of course not. You might miss opening weekend, but depending on where you live, there could be other theaters playing the movie.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 1, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I heard that if I didn't reserve my ticket, I can basically expect to see this movie in November. Is this true?



absolute bullshit. :amazed

tho shoot, i wanna see it bad. D=


----------



## Rod (Jul 1, 2008)

seems theres not negative reviews, only: fine - good - excellent ones, what is great 

Actually this movie is much made of win that makes me remember NaruSaku in awesomeness level


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

noticed that July 16 is having more batbooks released than the others? coincidence? 

 ON SALE THE WEEK OF JULY 16TH   


   » ALL STAR BATMAN AND ROBIN, THE BOY WONDER #10 
   » BATGIRL #1 (OF 6) 
   » BATMAN AND THE OUTSIDERS #9 
   » BATMAN: FACES - NEW EDITION 
   » BIRDS OF PREY #120 
   » THE JOKER'S ASYLUM: POISON IVY 
   » SIMON DARK #10 
   » TWO-FACE YEAR ONE #1 (OF 2)


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I noticed that there is an artbook being released. 

​


I want it.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 1, 2008)

Black Mask would be a great second villain in the third movie, since the mob plays such a prominent role in Nolan's Batman. It's too bad that he's dead in the comics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

this is my favorite poster



joker without his make-up?


nurse joker


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg! Your sig gesy! 

My ass fell off during my 5 minute laughing spree.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah i know


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you want a bigger version of that Batman avatar?

I found one in my folder.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

it's perfect thanks

can't give rep to you yet


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

No prob. 



> nurse joker



That joker sure is sexy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

whats sexier is you about to reach 10,000 post


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

> whats sexier is you about to reach 10,000 post


I'd like to thank the academy. 
I blame this thread

I had this in my sig for some time, so you guys might've seen it. Thought it was funny how much the joker changed. 



God, I love this new joker. pek


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> thats not saying much since most of the batman movies sucked
> 
> and if ledger win an oscar people going to say he didn't really earn it ,he only got it cause he's dead



Well not only that but he did a good fucking job or potraying the greatest comic book villain EVER 

It's sad though cuz no one will be accepting the award besides his wife mom brother sister or father or the director.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2008)

My friends think Dark Knight looks like a tv movie

Can't wait, Im gonna force them to watch it if I have to, I had to watch Teeth becuase they wanted to


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> My friends think Dark Knight looks like a tv movie





Cause TV movies can totally afford having a semitruck flip over and burst into flames.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'd like to thank the academy.
> I blame this thread
> 
> I had this in my sig for some time, so you guys might've seen it. Thought it was funny how much the joker changed.
> ...



lol jack looks like a p*d*p****


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 1, 2008)

Isn't it time for the next game at Why So Serious?  They release one a week.
11 was tough but Um Da Best Mang
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL]


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 1, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> *Well thats the first bad review I've read for TDK *
> 
> 
> But yeah so far the worst review the movie has gotten is an 8 which is amazing I mean honestly when the worst thing some one says about the movie is that its Good then you know you got yourself something special
> ...







> I just returned from a screening and I wanted to commit this to a public forum as quickly as possible. Heath Ledger gives a blockbuster performance in the new Batman movie. His work, as The Joker, will absolutely be nominated for an Oscar, and at this point in the year, Ledger is also a hands-down favorite to win it posthumously. Ledger offers perfect pitch, perfect tone, his Joker hits all the right notes. 'The Dark Knight' is among the better super-hero movies of all time, and Ledger is THE BEST villain in a super hero movie of all time. Really. It will only add to the conversation of all that Ledger could have accomplished had he lived. Amazing work. - Sam Rubin



When he said the comment about Ledger's performance being A+ this morning on TV. I think he was just saying that the performance outshines the movie itself. But the movie is still great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

All the Batman sigs and avatars, man you guys are really going gaga over this, but this already looks like a great follow up. This is a much better start than the last Batman movies.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Black Mask would be a great second villain in the third movie, since the mob plays such a prominent role in Nolan's Batman. It's too bad that he's dead in the comics.



yeah, right after taking control of ALL of Gotham, he gets killed by CATWOMAN


----------



## Conan_Kun (Jul 2, 2008)

I cannot wait until this movie come out...geez.  My most anticipated movie of the summer.  July 18, 12:00 AM, here I come.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, right after taking control of ALL of Gotham, he gets killed by CATWOMAN



It was a fucking horrible way to kill off one of Bat's most vicious enemies. Black Mask deserved a better death than that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah plus the death came from pure PIS, BM has never struck me as the kind of guy who would bank everything on if a hero would kill him or not, plus he freaking killed a Robin (retcon aside) that has to earn him some slack.  I mean god damn. and what saddens me is that he's not really the type DC would ever bother to resurrect


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Mask. Blackest Night. His name alone should guarantee him a spot with the Black Lanterns.


----------



## batanga (Jul 2, 2008)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Mang
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 2, 2008)

batanga said:


> You just lost The Game.



NOOOO!!! SNAAAKE!! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!

bet you no one else here can win with 2s left...It's cuz I'm triggr happy, like Daikaiju Goji...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

I think everyone should get Batman sigs, lets spread the Batlove

I wish I had a better sig tho


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Pssh, I'm spreading the Joker love. 

I need to change it though, god this one sucks. 

Oh and HQ .avi trailers, where can I download?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

i think i can find it

which trailer are you looking for?


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Any trailer is fine, just need to grab some Joker scenes to make a gif.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

i can't find it

maybe someone else can give you a download


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

That's ok. 

I tried the movie website but those files are just .mov files. 
Maybe I can try converting them.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

you can do that


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 2, 2008)

So much batman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

I bring _GIF_ts! 


*Spoiler*: _Joker Fight_ 












If you have any requests please link me with the HQ trailer and the specific time you want it to start and end. It can't be very long, I think I'm borderlining already with my first one. =\

Credit and rep if you use one puh-lease.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

The Killing Joke set is done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Joker has never been explicitly older than Batman. And, as Chee said, Joker and Batman have always looked around the same age to me.
> 
> The only exception being Batman '89 and that's because Jack Nicholson was 50 by that time.


I only ask since I thought the Joker killed Bruce's parents when Bruce was a child. And he, obviously, was at least a teen (I'd say 20s) based on the continuum. Now that could be hollywood bs, I don't know, I don't really follow Batman in the comics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The Killing Joke set is done.



is he crying blood


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

That smile pic in your avatar, I was gonna use that one day for my next set. Too late I guess. 



Very nice set by the way. It makes me smile.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> is he crying blood



When Joker finds something really funny he laughs to the point of tears...of blood. Not really. The picture is depicting the "birth" of the monster.

@Chee
TBH, I've had this set in mind for a couple months now. I figured that it would be good to use it before someone else had the same idea. Better luck next time.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only ask since I thought the Joker killed Bruce's parents when Bruce was a child. And he, obviously, was at least a teen (I'd say 20s) based on the continuum. Now that could be hollywood bs, I don't know, I don't really follow Batman in the comics.



No, in the comics, some hobo (Joe Chill or something [He was in Batman Begins]) killed his parents.

The 'Joker did it' crap was all Tim Burton.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

In the comics, Joker's personality has shifted again, and he looks crazier than shit. Morrison's (the author on Batman currently) version even looks darker than the one Heath depicts in The Dark Knight, if such a thing were possible. He hasn't had an opportunity to do anything yet (well, he killed off all of his old henchmen and almost offed Harley), but I'm sure this persona will live up to the name in the Batman R.I.P. arc.

I suggest you all read The Killing Joke. It *is* the quintessential Joker story.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the morrison joker?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

do anyone go to the whysoserious site.it's pretty interesting


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

Here he is:Joker says "another pretty flower" when in reality he sees Commissioner Gordan, Nightwing, and Robin with their necks sliced open.

Edit
This is what the Joker really sees when he looks at the ink blot:


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ Whoa, pedo much. 
Pretty darn violent. xD

Yea, picked up that HQ trailer from thar. 
I like the pictures of the scribble smiley faces on the dollar bill and such.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Here he is:Joker says "another pretty flower" when in reality he sees Commissioner Gordan, Nightwing, and Robin with their necks sliced open.
> 
> Edit
> This is what the Joker really sees when he looks at the ink blot:


OMG that was f***in awesome


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only ask since I thought the Joker killed Bruce's parents when Bruce was a child. And he, obviously, was at least a teen (I'd say 20s) based on the continuum. Now that could be hollywood bs, I don't know, I don't really follow Batman in the comics.



The Joker has never had anything to do with the Wayne's death in any comic. It was all Burton twisting  the Joker so that it could fit his plot. The real killer has always been either Joe Chill(the guy that appeared in Begins) or a nameless mugger.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 2, 2008)

That's just overkill if you ask me.


----------



## batanga (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Here he is:


Hn, I don't like the look that much myself.

I still think the best Joker is in the Arkham Asylym and the Killing Joke.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> The Joker has never had anything to do with the Wayne's death in any comic. It was all Burton twisting  the Joker so that it could fit his plot. The real killer has always been either Joe Chill(the guy that appeared in Begins) or a nameless mugger.



Joe Chill may have been nothing more than an expendable pawn. In Batman R.I.P., it's hinted that
*Spoiler*: __ 



Thomas Wayne orchestrated the whole thing to get rid of his unfaithful wife and unwanted son. Even more twisted is the possiblity that he's trying to destroy his son now as The Black Glove. This event is supposed to break Bruce mentally, so it wouldn't surprise me if it were true.


@batanga
He's in Arkham Asylum clothes in those pictures. I'm going to wait until he appears in his own clothing before I decide myself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> *Joe Chill may have been nothing more than an expendable pawn. In Batman R.I.P., it's hinted that
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



now thats just sick

thomas did so much for the city (opening up hospitals and such) and the whole point of the series was bruce's parents did nothing wrong and got gunned down just for walking in the street. if thomas was really like that it would change everything.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> now thats just sick



Delightfully so. These hints might be nothing more than a red herring, though. Morrison is well-known for misleading his readers into believing one conclusion when the opposite is true or it's something completely out of left field but was hinted at all along. 

Oh, I forgot to mention biggest rumor of them all:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alfred might be Bruce's biological father, not Thomas.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Joe Chill may have been nothing more than an expendable pawn. In Batman R.I.P., it's hinted that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Crap, that would really change things. :amazed


----------



## Jotun (Jul 2, 2008)

Ya, I'm not really liking that series. Not only is that Joker too much, all the story things are just lame. He's just trying to be provocative and he comes off as a big douche.

What Miller did was already pushing it, so ya.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

It doesn't even look like the Joker, just some psycho. =\


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Here he is:Joker says "another pretty flower" when in reality he sees Commissioner Gordan, Nightwing, and Robin with their necks sliced open.
> 
> Edit
> This is what the Joker really sees when he looks at the ink blot:



Those pics of the joker look great. He looks like a fusion between Orochimaru and the joker. Anyone else think so?

Edit: In the first pic, it actually looks like he's making a hand seal.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 2, 2008)

Woah I'm not liking that whole Batman RIP story line if there planing on changing Thomas Wayne's character and make him evil thats like doing that to Ben Parker its just wrong and completely kills batman's story 

but Joker seems like a total nut in those scenes hope he looks better in his purple gear 

other than that RIP should be interesting if it really is going to kill or change the whole Bat-persona forever


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

Talk about beating a dead dog, they really should end Batman comics already.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya, I'm not really liking that series. Not only is that Joker too much, all the story things are just lame. He's just trying to be provocative and he comes off as a big douche.
> 
> What Miller did was already pushing it, so ya.



I find that somewhat surprising. Most Batman readers jumped on board after the second issue, but everyone has different tastes. That being said, you can't really tell how Morrison's stories turn out until they end. He likes to throw a lot of curve balls to keep his readers guessing. I'm of the opinion that the dossier is just a fabrication taking advantage of old, unsubstantiated rumors and Bruce's vunerable mental state. Doctor Hurt, one of The Black Glove's main players, actually subjected Bats to a plethora of experiments which he submitted to voluntarily. 

Miller's All-Star Batman and Robin is a fucking trainwreck. "I'm the goddamn Batman," the lulz, and the art are that series' only redeeming qualities. It's horrendously campy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting, I'd rep for the information if I wasn't at my rep limit for the day. Which is strange, since I never rep anyone.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone want to be spoiled I have a link to the first five minutes of the movie 

Think wisely If you want it I shall give it to you


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

hit me **


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 2, 2008)

no way in hell.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Hell no, I'm going into this film a spoiler-virgin.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Hell no, I'm going into this film a spoiler-virgin.



*High Fives Chee*

 we rokk.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd rather not see the spoiler. Not gonna dip and wade in the water here. Diving in head-first at the theatres in 16 days.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm going to steer clear of spoilers too.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2008)

Wise choice gentlemen 

By the way 

Is it true that tickets for the movie are almost sold out 



Plz god tell me it's not true


----------



## Clue (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Does anyone want to be spoiled I have a link to the first five minutes of the movie
> 
> Think wisely If you want it I shall give it to you




I watched it, and it got me even more pumped!!


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

Batman is now a fucking vigilante hobo with a costume made out of rags.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wise choice gentlemen
> 
> By the way
> 
> ...



Depends on the area where you live. 

You probably have to buy the tickets early for a late showing. Or make the second day showing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna have to go to the theater opening to get my ticket for later that night, I have to watch this movie opening day.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2008)

One thing penis love


lOL I'm sorry I'm just so fucking high at the moment


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Batman is now a fucking vigilante hobo with a costume made out of rags.



yeah and he thinks he's an alien too, plus he's seeing dead people


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 3, 2008)

My IMAX is already sold out 

O:

so im forced watching it in regular theaters first then I'll catch it on IMAX either saterday or sunday


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll probably see it in regular theatres, don't wanna deal with that IMAX crap (longer lines).


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Batman, you look kinda cool.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 3, 2008)

Little bat guy with magic powers.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 3, 2008)

clip of Joker in the Party scene 

I hope some one can make a couple gif's our of this 

O:


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Hey Batman, you look kinda cool.



lol whut? 



jdbzkh said:


> clip of Joker in the Party scene
> 
> I hope some one can make a couple gif's our of this
> 
> O:



Is it a full clip or like 5 seconds? I don't wanna get spoilered.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

It looks like a Batman fan may have already solved Batman R.I.P. when the series is only at its halfway point.


			
				flapjaxx said:
			
		

> As I've been saying for months now:
> 
> It's Joe Chill. It's Joe Chill. It's Joe Chill.
> 
> ...


This would be awesome if true. What I like is how it makes the mythos even darker and twisted while leaving the core elements intact.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> lol whut?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a full clip or like 5 seconds? I don't wanna get spoilered.



Not the whole scene but some where around 30 secs


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It looks like a Batman fan may have already solved Batman R.I.P. when the series is only at its halfway point.
> 
> This would be awesome if true. What I like is how it makes the mythos even darker and twisted while leaving the core elements intact.



Having Joe Chill start off as some homeless mugger who barely knows Bruce Waye, and transform him into a major criminal mastermind who knows Bruce and Batman inside-out, is not leaving the core elements intact. 

Having Joe further be the father of the Joker, the ultimate advesary of the Dark Knight and the single most important and destructive nemesis he has or will ever face, also fails to keep the core elements intact.

Giving the Joker a proper, canon origin- rather than a mystery character who serves no purpose other than to be the Devil Incarnate, as this new film has him- further undermines the core elements.

I will admit that having Thomas Wayne be the Black Glove, and Alfred further Bruce's biological father, is a far worse and more ruinous scenario. But this idea is'nt exactly a step in the right direction, so much as a step away from the wrong. It just confuses and undermines the story, instead of giving it depth.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Not the whole scene but some where around 30 secs



Hmm...don't wanna watch it anyways. Kinda trying to save some excitment for the full thing.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 3, 2008)

So, from what I can infer, Batman RIP is butt-fucking Batman's origin story with a bunch of interconnected nonsense?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Having Joe Chill start off as some homeless mugger who barely knows Bruce Waye, and transform him into a major criminal mastermind who knows Bruce and Batman inside-out, is not leaving the core elements intact.
> 
> Having Joe further be the father of the Joker, the ultimate advesary of the Dark Knight and the single most important and destructive nemesis he has or will ever face, also fails to keep the core elements intact.
> 
> ...



I view it differently. Chill (assuming that he is The Black Glove) is not the mastermind behind this attack, he's just the guy who provided the most critical information: Batman's indentity. From there it's just a process of gathering powerful and skilled people who want him dead, which is a very long list with all the people Bruce has angered.

As for the core elements, I was referring to the innocence of Bruce's parents. I'm sure that they had nothing to do with what happened on that unfortunate night. The dossier about the shadier part of their lives was probably constructed by Doctor Hurt, who was able to examine Wayne's mind under a variety of experiments.

Finally, making the Joker the son of the Joe Chill doesn't take away from the mystery of character. It's been established for a long time that he was an ordinary guy until he got dumped into a vat of chemicals. The "mystery" comes from how exactly he got forced into confronting Batman that night. Him being the son of Chill, which is nothing but a fan theory currently, would just add a certain irony to Bruce's story. Joe spared Bruce because he reminded him of his son, Bruce becomes batman as a result, and he ends up creating The Joker as a result of his war on crime. The important thing to remember is that this is all speculation.

@Adonis
That's just a theory created by a fan using what hints we have now. At any rate, R.I.P. is only three issues into a six-issue run. All of the current theories are based off of incomplete information. The author is also notorious for misleading his readers.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'll probably see it in regular theatres, don't wanna deal with that IMAX crap (longer lines).



Meh.. I may think about IMAX Seeing Iron man with better quality totally made me like it more


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh.. I may think about IMAX Seeing Iron man with better quality totally made me like it more



Is IMAX quality really that good?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

God, I'm hyped about this film. Heath Ledger is sure to give the performance of a lifetime from the clip I've just seen.

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, you remind me of my father.
_I hate my father._



Heh, classic.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is IMAX quality really that good?



Pretty much yeah

Like imagine the picture you get when you're in a non-IMAX theater when you see the movie Ironman?

Now imagine that except a thousands times better. 

That's IMAX quality. Nice picture sound the works


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pretty much yeah
> 
> Like imagine the picture you get when you're in a non-IMAX theater when you see the movie Ironman?
> 
> ...



Probably gonna have to drag my mom to take me to IMAX then.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 3, 2008)

ZOMG. look what i found and bought from a local F.Y.E.~!



got it and the frame, looks NOICE. double sided-movie poster is win.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

omg, I am totally jealous rite nao! 

I ordered the one-sided poster on allposters.com along with a sexy sexy Joker shirt. 

What's on the other side, by the way?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont give a darn wheather I see it in IMAX or not. I just wanna see the movie, thats all that really matters!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pretty much yeah
> 
> Like imagine the picture you get when you're in a non-IMAX theater when you see the movie Ironman?
> 
> ...



 *sniffs* makes me wish I had an Imax near me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I dont give a darn wheather I see it in IMAX or not. I just wanna see the movie, thats all that really matters!



lol, that's true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, fuck IMAX. I went to one of those once, it was a 3d thing. I was in Texas, see...


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> omg, I am totally jealous rite nao!
> 
> I ordered the one-sided poster on allposters.com along with a sexy sexy Joker shirt.
> 
> What's on the other side, by the way?



the same flipped.....like, mirrored. it's the ones they use in movie theaters.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> the same flipped.....like, mirrored. it's the ones they use in movie theaters.



Ah, that's cool. 

I was gonna get that one, but it was like 20 bucks. -.O
So I got the 7 dollar one instead.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

You gonna see the premiere show?
Or are you gonna download it off some site?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 3, 2008)

I might be going to imax showing with friends in Irvine. I will be wearing my old Batman Sweatshirt I used to wear everyday in Highschool.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I might be going to imax showing with friends in Irvine. I will be wearing my old Batman Sweatshirt I used to wear everyday in Highschool.



I bet there are going to be cosplayers there, because there's always cosplayers there. Anyone wearing any Joker gear?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2008)

I was gonna watch it in Imax but Imax is the most uncomfortable place ever


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going to see it at IMAX as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone watch Gotham knight or whatever it's called? Man it all sucked but the pain one. I almost fell asleep


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone watch Gotham knight or whatever it's called? Man it all sucked but the pain one. I almost fell asleep



BWA~? i loved it~! it was awesome. -_o

the pain one is the one that failed. xD


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

I watched Gotham Knight on youtube. Its much cheaper....


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2008)

Michael Bay's rejected Dark Knight Script.

The Venom Apple



> *Alfred:* Well then, what do we possibly do?
> 
> _There is a heavy silence as they search for a solution. Finally, BRUCE'S face lights up with equal parts brilliance and insanity._
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 3, 2008)

......outstanding.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Michael Bay's rejected Dark Knight Script.
> 
> The Venom Apple



That shit was horrible 

It just sounds like transformers but minus the transformers.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The Venom Apple



...
Thank god somebody decided to reject this script.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2008)

That's not real...it was a joke, funny one though, even though i like bay's movies.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 4, 2008)

Slow motion civillian dodging FTW.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

> Alfred: Well then, what do we possibly do?
> 
> There is a heavy silence as they search for a solution. Finally, BRUCE'S face lights up with equal parts brilliance and insanity.
> 
> ...





Fake, but funny.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> That's not real...it was a joke, funny one though, even though i like bay's movies.



Shh! Don't give him any ideas. He might be watching at this very moment.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

> Rachel has a huge rack, but is also the smartest girl in the whole world.



I lol'd             .


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2008)

> She is the hottest woman in the world, but she wears glasses because she is also the smartest woman in the world.



I say that we use the profits from "Night of the Bovine" to help make this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

> I bet there are going to be cosplayers there, because there's always cosplayers there. Anyone wearing any Joker gear?



If I get my Joker shirt I ordered online before the 18th, I'll be wearing that to the theatre.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

What I'm worried about is someone wearing the Bat nipples.
I mean George Clooney could pull it off, but some 40-year old dude who bought the suit off ebay?


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

Bat nipples? whut da fux are those!?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Hey Batman, you look kinda cool.



Bat-Mite should appear in the next Nolan movie


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2008)

Why is Batman wearing the color-palette of the Robin costume?


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Why is Batman wearing the color-palette of the Robin costume?



He felt like coming out the closet I suppose.

Yea, what's up with the ghey color scheme? And that ugly floating pig?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

that's the costume of this weird alien batman from way back in the 40s that Grant has made int oa delusion.  basically Bruce has gone insane and turned into a hobo, also he thinks he's batman.  I know he realyl is batman but he's like a hobo who thinks he's batman.

also that "pig thing" is Bat-Mite, he's like Mr. Myx from Superman (that little guy with the hat who has to say his name backwards to go away), he's a jokester from aanother dimension who follows bats around from time to time


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

Hobo Bruce wearing red spandex with Bat-Mite following him around? Sounds like epic fail.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like failure of a proportion more grievous than epic.

Does Batman really need a Mr. Mxyzptlk rip-off and an alien costume. Worst yet, why the fuck is Batman a hobo who only thinks these things? I can't see how one could look at the covers I've seen of Batman RIP and expect...anything.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

Well this is one of those events that happens everyone once in while that redifines Batman.  Like in Knightfall where Bane snaps his spine and he has to retrain from the beginning and then challange his successor in order to be the one true Batman.

This is supposed to be like that but emotionally, these villains have spread rumors that really just DESTROY the reputation of Bruce's parents, then Bruce's new girlfriend flat out tells Bruce he's insane, then they break into the batcave, beat the shit out of Alfred then inject Bruce with a shitload of meth and heroine and dump him in the street.

Also Nightwing has been drugged and locked up in Arkham by the bad guys, Joker is being broken out by the villains to join their club.  so now it's up to Robin and Bruce Wayne's son Damian to find bats and bring him back.

also Bat-Mite is a product of back when comics were campy, but Morrison is insane so he dicided to bring him back.  he;s not really a big plot point, he's really just an indicator that bruce is going crazy


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

im excited to see this movie, i wonder if ledger will live up the oscar hype hes getting


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Bat nipples? whut da fux are those!?



The Batman costume in _Batman Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_ had nipples.

No-one knows why.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Well this is one of those events that happens everyone once in while that redifines Batman.  Like in Knightfall where Bane snaps his spine and he has to retrain from the beginning and then challange his successor in order to be the one true Batman.
> 
> This is supposed to be like that but emotionally, these villains have spread rumors that really just DESTROY the reputation of Bruce's parents, then Bruce's new girlfriend flat out tells Bruce he's insane, then they break into the batcave, beat the shit out of Alfred then inject Bruce with a shitload of meth and heroine and dump him in the street.
> 
> ...



Holy crap, that sounds really nuts and epic at the same time. Man, if Batman can do anything, it's be dark.



...I wish *I* had a Bat-mite.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> The Batman costume in _Batman Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_ had nipples.
> 
> No-one knows why.





Wow...just wow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2008)

> im excited to see this movie, i wonder if ledger will *live* up the oscar hype hes getting



I lold.

Your kidding me right?


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 4, 2008)

TV Spot 10 Uchiha Smexiness 

TV Spot 11 Uchiha Smexiness 

TV Spot 12 Uchiha Smexiness 

TV Spot 13 Uchiha Smexiness 

TV SPOT 14 Uchiha Smexiness

TV SPOT 15 Uchiha Smexiness


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I lold.



as did i good sir, as did i.

and of course he will, the trailers alone show it, shoot.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2008)

Lulz at the "Good cop, bad cop, OH SHIT IT'S FUCKING BATMAN!" routine.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't wait.. I've had the "Dark Knight Countdown" Widget for months now.. It's kind of funny awaiting the performance of a character in a movie when the actor is already dead.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

Those new TV spots are awesome. TV spot #15 showcases the white sonar eyes on batmans mask. They look kinda weird, good thing they decided to not keep them on, but use them as a gadget.


----------



## batanga (Jul 4, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> TV Spot 10 Uchiha Smexiness
> 
> TV Spot 11 Uchiha Smexiness
> 
> ...


12, 13 and 15 are the coolest.

The partypooper scene has probably already been posted but I'm reposting 

[YOUTUBE]eUkG9N8U15k[/YOUTUBE]
Link removed


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

I actually hadn't seen that  thanks for the repost

Love that last line lol


----------



## Boocock (Jul 4, 2008)

I decided only to watch #15, cause I saw that it featured the White Sonar eyes and because I don't want to see that many spoilers (Even if that includes TV spots, trailers, or teasers). And, wow, those white eyes are so f'ing hardcore! I'm super hyped now.


----------



## batanga (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you guys heard the Joker theme "Why so Serious" from the soundtrack?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

#12 sold me on this movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Never start with the head, the victim gets all fuzzy.
I don't want to kill you, what would I do without you?



God, if I had a psychotic serial killer in a movie, I know I'd want Heath Ledger to play it.


----------



## Clue (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been posted or not, but I'll do it just in case.

Uchiha Smexiness

So awesome.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

God, Aaron Eckhart was choice for casting Harvey Dent.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dent? I thought you was dead.
Half.



Brilliant.


----------



## Clue (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought this was pretty funny too:
Uchiha Smexiness


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya that footage has been split up into lots of diff spots, thanks for the repost though. 

Love seeing the Joker laugh as hes getting beaten up


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 4, 2008)

Uchiha Smexiness

comic con trailer from last year 
shows bat's trying out a gun type thing 
and beating Joker up a bit more


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 4, 2008)

whoops didnt notice it was already posted 
x3


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> I thought this was pretty funny too:
> Uchiha Smexiness



 I almost thought that Joker was hitting on Harvey dent.


> *Joker:* You've got a nice rack, I like that.
> *Rachel:* You've got nice lipstick, I like that.
> *Joker:* You've got a nice dress, I like that.
> *Rachel:* You've got a nice tie, I like that.
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

Ign made a read list for people who wanna know more about the Joker

The Killing Joke IS REQUIRED reading, if you wanna see this movie and haven't read this, slap yourself.  Also Man who Laughs is also pretty damn good.  This movie will draw from both of these.

Only one issue of DKR follows the Joker and it's an interesting one. Arkham and Clown At Midnight are both looks at a more edgy and realisticly creepy Joker, like what this movie trying to get across.  Mad Love is more for fans of the cartoon series but still good.

Going Sane was ok.  Death in the Family is a classic, it's the story where the Joker wins.  Haven't read joker's wild and The Greatest Joker Stories Ever Told is just an anthology of most of his early appearances


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 4, 2008)

anywhere to read these online~? D=~?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Well this is one of those events that happens everyone once in while that redifines Batman.  Like in Knightfall where Bane snaps his spine and he has to retrain from the beginning and then challange his successor in order to be the one true Batman.
> 
> This is supposed to be like that but emotionally, these villains have spread rumors that really just DESTROY the reputation of Bruce's parents, then Bruce's new girlfriend flat out tells Bruce he's insane, then they break into the batcave, beat the shit out of Alfred then inject Bruce with a shitload of meth and heroine and dump him in the street.
> 
> ...



To add to that: Bruce in his early years as Batman decided to undergo a trial of experiments held by the GCPD that would strengthen his mental fortitude and test his mind's limits. Doctor Hurt (now one of the ringleaders in The Black Glove) subjected him to a number of things that would break a normal man like a week in an isolation chamber. During that period, Hurt implanted the codeword "Zur-En-Arrh" in Bruce's mind, which probably refers to one of his more vivid hallucinations during that time. 

Using the information they gained, Doctor Hurt and the old GCPD tried to create their own Batmen with their most outstanding officers in case Batman ever died. Those men's minds were no where near as strong as Bruce and they ended up making dark parodies of Batman. One ended up tearing Gotham's prostitutes apart limb from limb, another viciously tortured the criminals he's captured, and the third who was closest to the result they wanted still fell short by executing his targets. The last one is actually the guy who shot Joker in the face and triggered his personality change.

Now Bruce is dealing with the consuquences of his decision to undergo those experiments. His mind has been fractured, and the trials he faces are more difficult than any he's faced before. But who other than Batman can get back onto his feet when he has been pushed to insanity?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

also Jokeri s coming back with a vengeance to unleash his ultimate challenge on the bat.


@ Hiruluk: check your messages


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 4, 2008)

Has Batman _ever_ killed The Joker in _any_ comics?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Has Batman _ever_ killed The Joker in _any_ comics?



Didn't he die in like one of the first issues?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Has Batman _ever_ killed The Joker in _any_ comics?



Batman almost strangled Joker to death in Batman: Hush, but Gordon was able to talk him back to his senses. On Earth-51 (an alternate universe), Bruce went on a rampage after Joker killed Jason Todd (the second Robin), and he killed every supervillain on the planet...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2008)

Arishem said:


> On Earth-51 (an alternate universe), Bruce went on a rampage after Joker killed Jason Todd (the second Robin), and he killed every supervillain on the planet...



Didn't they have a whole bunch of alternative universes, and then had a story that combined them all together?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

> Didn't they have a whole bunch of alternative universes, and then had a story that combined them all together?



Huh, sounds interesting. I'll check that out when I go to my local bookstore. They might have it.

Speaking of combinations, do you think Nolan and Singer will ever do like a Batman/Superman movie, like Marvel's planning with the Avengers. Personally, I think crossovers are a horrible idea for a feature film, but who knows? Times might change some things.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2008)

There used to be an infinite amount of parallel universes, but the vast majority of them were destroyed by the Anti-Monitor in Crisis on Infinite Earths. The few remaining universes coalesced into a single universe. This "New Earth" is where all of DC's stories have taken place for the last twenty-three years. 

Infinite Crisis in 2005 had survivors from the universes destroyed by the Anti-Monitor attempt to recreate the multiverse in order to form the perfect universe. The machine that was doing this was stopped when Superboy sacrificed himself to destroy it. However, 51 alternate universes created during that event were around long enough to stabilize and continue to exist along with the New Earth universe.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't he die in like one of the first issues?



Joker was meant to die soon after he debuted (second issue) because Batman letting a mass-murderer live and constantly escape would have made him look incompetent but the editor convinced the writer to reveal the Joker had lived last second.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ Which was a very good choice. 

I couldn't imagine the world without the Joker.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone else notice that TDK Joker is similar to Black Mask?  He really seems like a Joker/Black Mask hybrid in many ways from the way he acts to way the he speaks (the line "this city deserves a better kind of criminal" is also very similar to a line Black Mask made in the War Games arc).  but I'm just basing this off of the trailers


----------



## Arishem (Jul 5, 2008)

That occurred to me as well after I posted that Black Mask would be great in Nolan's Batman. What Joker is doing in The Dark Knight is very similar to what Black Mask did in War Games. I don't think many people realize that a lot of things Nolan has done were lifted from stories within the last couple years. The Batman franchise has plenty of life left in it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

Indeed, it also seems like Joker is using Black Mask tactics in this movie and the whole idea of working with the mob is totally black mask.  but with a sadistic joker twist and laughs.

that said I think War Games would make a GREAT movie, it lends itself to the screen even more than other arcs like No Man's Land or Knightfall.  The only thing about it is that it involved not only ALL of Batman's sidekicks plus newer characters like Onyx, Tarantula and Orpheus which would be next to impossible to build up in just one movie


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2008)

They should do a "No Man's Land" movie near the end.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2008)

The Joker is not doing what Black Mask did.

Black Mask was a sadist who wanted Power- the Joker is a sadist who wants Chaos. The Joker in this film works with the mob, but he does'nt expect to become Boss of Bosses by the end of it, nor does he desire such a thing, as Black Mask did. 

Also, the Joker in this film is recruited by the mob and uses them for his own ends, ultimately not caring in the least for the power system they have set up. Black Mask in War Games manipulated things on his own, using the opportunity Spoiler gave him without being recruited by anyone, and he wanted to reform that power system with himself as it's head.

The Joker is no career mobster, as Black Mask is- he's a Radical Anarchist, out to annihilate every vestige of order including the mob. 
Black Mask had no such ambitions and just wants power, even if he too enjoys carnage and mayhem. His violent crime wave was more controlled.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

> The Joker is not doing what Black Mask did.
> 
> Black Mask was a sadist who wanted Power- the Joker is a sadist who wants Chaos. The Joker in this film works with the mob, but he does'nt expect to become Boss of Bosses by the end of it, nor does he desire such a thing, as Black Mask did.
> 
> ...



They're just saying that the Black Mask sorta reminds them of TDK Joker, not exactly like him.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chee said:


> They're just saying that the Black Mask sorta reminds them of TDK Joker, not exactly like him.



Actually, they are saying that TDK Joker reminds them of Black Mask, and that he is doing roughly the same thing as Black Mask was. He's not, though.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

You know what would be really funny and cool if they put Harvey Bullock dumb fat funny ass in this movie


----------



## Arishem (Jul 5, 2008)

Black Mask united the crime families under his banner so that he could rule Gotham. Joker has united the crime families in order to drive Gotham to utter chaos through acts of violence and depravity. While they have totally different goals in mind, the way they went to achieve them is the same: by consolidating all of the crime syndicates into one giant organization.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Black Mask united the crime families under his banner so that he could rule Gotham. Joker has united the crime families in order to drive Gotham to utter chaos through acts of violence and depravity. While they have totally different goals in mind, the way they went to achieve them is the same: by consolidating all of the crime syndicates into one giant organization.



The Mobsters appear to come to The Joker; he never intended to consolidate anything. They already united and then went to him, because he was the first man to have given Batman serious trouble. He is a weapon.

Also, unlike under Black Mask, this is only a temporary alliance, not the creation of a new organization.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 5, 2008)

Biggest movie of the summer for me...can not WAIT!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Actually, they are saying that TDK Joker reminds them of Black Mask, and that he is doing roughly the same thing as Black Mask was. He's not, though.



no I'm saying that from the trailers, Nolan used bits of Black Mask in the way he wrote the Joker


----------



## Arishem (Jul 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> The Mobsters appear to come to The Joker; he never intended to consolidate anything. They already united and then went to him, because he was the first man to had given Batman serious trouble.
> He is a weapon.


Hmm, I hadn't considered that. 



masamune1 said:


> Also, unlike under Black Mask, this is only a temporary alliance, not the creation of a new organization.


Oh, that I was already aware of, since it's clear that the Joker doesn't care about their plans. He tells them "kill the batman" and then he tells Batman "I don't want to kill you." Just being able to engage Bruce in this massive and twisted game is all Joker wants.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no I'm saying that from the trailers, Nolan used bits of Black Mask in the way he wrote the Joker



He probably did'nt.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Just being able to engage Bruce in this massive and twisted game is all Joker wants.



that's all he ever wants


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

the entire soundtrack was youtubed yesterday


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the entire soundtrack was youtubed yesterday



Niiiice. "Introducing a Little Anarchy" is fucking amazing.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 5, 2008)

Harvey Two-Face is my favorite piece of the TDK soundtrack.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

The Joker's theme song for in The Dark Knight sounds very menacing.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 5, 2008)

Im not a hero is my fav of all then comes why so serious that ones just plain crazy 

& this is for people that wanna see the actors on talk shows 

7/8 Aaron Eckhart on Tonight Show
7/11 Michael Caine, Tonight Show
7/14 Gary Oldman on Late Night w/Conan and The View
7/15 Michael Caine & Morgan Freeman, The View
7/15 Aaron Eckhart, Late Show/Letterman
7/16 Maggie Gyllenhaal, Late Show/Letterman
7/17 Maggie Gyllenhaal, Regis and Kelly
7/17 Aaron Eckhart, Late Night w/Conan
7/18 Maggie Gyllenhaal, Jimmy Kimmel Live


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 5, 2008)

& for people that live in NY or Chi 



something's going down on July 8


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

What? 

No one wants Harvey Bullock in this movie


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What?
> 
> No one wants Harvey Bullock in this movie



 Why wouldn't they want a fat comic relief in the Batman movies?


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, that soundtrack is amazing. Introduce A Little Anarchy gave me chills. <3

I'm gonna have to buy that one.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Why wouldn't they want a fat comic relief in the Batman movies?



Because fat people are sensitive and know how ugly they are thanks to Eddy Murphy's movies


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> & for people that live in NY or Chi
> 
> 
> 
> something's going down on July 8



humm what's this about. Anyone find info please post.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 5, 2008)

> Because fat people are sensitive and know how ugly they are thanks to Eddy Murphy's movies



 Curse you, Eddie Murphy!
Curse you and your need to redicule the overweight african american thereby causing Hollywood to deny the loveable fat casting.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> humm what's this about. Anyone find info please post.



It could be anything free movies for Gotham Knight an early screening of The Dark Knight I mean every other scavenger hunt and location revealed a trailer but i doubt there going to bring in another trailer this late in the game so who knows what this might be


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Why wouldn't they want a fat comic relief in the Batman movies?



Harvey's a BAD ASS in the comics   He'd work very well in Nolan's films.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

> Harvey's a BAD ASS in the comics   He'd work very well in Nolan's films.



One can only wish...and write frequently to the director.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

indeed, Bullocks a good cop, but prone to bad decisions.  he wisecracks and kickass and not afraid to shoot off your knee caps_ and that's when he's sobe_r


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Which series of comics do you think Nolan bases his films off of?


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Which series of comics do you think Nolan bases his films off of?



I don't read the comics but it just looks like he's doing it his own way.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually, Goyver (TDK's writer) said that they primarily pulled ideas from _The Dark Knight Returns_, _The Long Halloween_, and _The Killing Joke_, but they weren't trying to adapt any one story. Jonathan Nolan said that the comic books provided a deep library of stories that could be cherry picked for the best ideas. Then Chris chimed in and said that he felt there was a certain expectation for them to make use of those concepts present in the comics.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Actually, Goyver (TDK's writer) said that they primarily pulled ideas from _The Dark Knight Returns_, _The Long Halloween_, and _The Killing Joke_, but they weren't trying to adapt any one story. Jonathan Nolan said that the comic books provided a deep library of stories that could be cherry picked for the best ideas. Then Chris chimed in and said that he felt there was a certain expectation for them to make use of those concepts present in the comics.



Cool, nice to know.

Is The Long Halloween a Batman comic?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2008)

The first one is based mainly on _Batman: The Man Who Falls_ and _Batman: Year One_, especially the first two acts. They are about Bruce's training and travelling years, and his first outings as Batman principally against the Falcone mob.

This one is based mainly on _The Long Halloween_, minus the stuff about serial killer Holiday and with a much bigger role for the Joker. The Joker's characterisation based partly on his early appearances, _The Killing Joke_ and possibly the recent _The Man Who Laughs_, which like the film is about his initial rise and concerns him going on a major, violent crime spree.

The next one will probably be taken from _Dark Victory_, which with _Year One_ and _Long Halloween_ forms a trilogy. It's mainly about Harvey Dent escaping Arkham and waging war on the Falcone mob, aided by his fellow "freaks", though there are other things going on (eg. another serial killer). It's a personal favourite of Christian Bale, and _Begins_ was started with this and _Halloween_ in mind, so in other words its all....part of the plan.



Chee said:


> Cool, nice to know.
> 
> Is The Long Halloween a Batman comic?



It was a limited series, part of an unofficial mini-series about Batmans early years. The films are based on this series, which gives an idea as to where the next one will go.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Actually, Goyver (TDK's writer) said that they primarily pulled ideas from _The Dark Knight Returns_, _The Long Halloween_, and _The Killing Joke_, but they weren't trying to adapt any one story. Jonathan Nolan said that the comic books provided a deep library of stories that could be cherry picked for the best ideas. Then Chris chimed in and said that he felt there was a certain expectation for them to make use of those concepts present in the comics.



Seems fairly reasonable. Hopefully _this movie _won't have guys in black suits dancing disco while oggling women..


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

The portrayal of the Joker is also very similar to the Grant Morrison story *The Clown at Midnight* accoridng to most advanced reviews



you should all really pick those comics up, most libraries/bookstores should have them, or if you're near a borders just sit there and read them without paying


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2008)

So, where do we think the Bat films will go from here?

Assuming they are going to go as a series of trilogies (with this first one about Batmans early years, and the transformation of his enemies from ordinary criminals to supervillains), what will the next one(s) be about?

The 3rd film will probbly be based on _Dark Victory_ (I think they should have Falcone be released on parole or something, and take over his now-crumbling crime empire again; the film could end with his death symbolising the triumph of a new type of crime over his old-school one, with irony as this means Batman has maybe made things worse). 

What about the 4th? The 5th? The 6th?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

I for one hope Black mask appears and some variation of War Games happens.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I for one hope Black mask appears and some variation of War Games happens.



That would be good, though War Games looks more like a much later story to me.

I think the 4th one should feature newer mob bosses- The Penguin (who should be in the next one, regardless of what Nolan thinks of him), Rupert Thorne (maybe making like the comics and being/ trying to be, the corrupt Mayor of Gotham), and yeah Black Mask would be fine. 

In other words, just a nastier version of the type of scum Batman was gunning for in the first place, thus fitting in with the themes of the series (though I do hope that this one actually has the guts to have a finale).

I guess, though, that at some point Batman is going to have to get his sidekicks, like Batgirl and Robin- I don't mind them, but they will be hard to do convincingly- especially if things really do keep getting worse. That's probaly what the next trilogy should be about.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2008)

I read somewhere that Christian Bale supposedly said that if they put any sidekicks in the new Batman movies, he'll chain himself to a wall and refuse to work...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Even said:


> I read somewhere that Christian Bale supposedly said that if they put any sidekicks in the new Batman movies, he'll chain himself to a wall and refuse to work...



Oh yeah, we've got ourselves a class director alright.

I mean, just think of the literary signifigance of "Holy Flying Saucers, Batman!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 6, 2008)

OHOHOH~! i saw that~! on ign, there was an article about it~!



he basically said if robin was put in the movies he wouldn't do them.....basically.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess he hasn't read any of the second Batgirl comics. Cassandra Cain's story is more than dark enough to fit into Nolan's Batman, and it wouldn't be too hard to fit her into the story. The way I'd do it is to have her be a runaway from Ra's al Ghul's organization. Who better to seek out than the man who took him down? If they were to include her, then it would be best to do it in or after the third movie.

This is a picture of her:
Here is information about the character for anyone interested:


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 6, 2008)

she's pretty. =3


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> OHOHOH~! i saw that~! on ign, there was an article about it~!
> 
> 
> 
> he basically said if robin was put in the movies he wouldn't do them.....basically.



odd.

Bale's favorite Batman comic is Dark Victory which includes Dick's origin, and Bale auditioned for the part of Robin in Batman Forever


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, a mute assassin. Yeah, I can see Casandra being in Nolan's Batman, but knowing Nolan, he won't let her in.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

ok break down of how the sidekicks/notable supporting characters would work:

*Nightwing *- have to have robin first and have him for a while, so no go, but the character itself would be good.  if they ever do have Robin, I would really enjoy if they had a spin off series about Nightwing in Bludhaven.  Honestly a Nolan film about Bludhaven Nightwing would be PERFECT

*Robin* - if they go Dark Victory, it'll work.  not 100% but it would work.

*Batgirl 1/Oracle* - Yeah no, Jim's kids seemed pretty young.  plus this character would NOT work well in Nolan's films.  So I think it would be best if they skipped batgirl 1 and just had Barbara be Oracle from the get go, it really wouldn't matter what age she would be, she'd just be on her laptop feeding info, it'd be corny but still better than having her as Batgirl 1.

*Batgirl 2* - she would work VERY well in Nolan's films.  also setting up David Cain and cassandra's origin wouldn't be hard at all.

*Azrael *- he could appear as a minor character, he'd be ok Nolanized.  Not as a replacement bat, hell no, just as good old plain azrael.  or better yet have one of the previous Azraels as a supporting character, likely as an assasin.

*Huntress* - probably the easiest sidekick to establish in Nolan's world since Nolan uses the mafia a lot.  really a no brainer

*Orpheus* - hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha no

*Catwoman* - leave the supernatural out of it and just have a good old fashion cat burglar.  not a major villain but rather as just another character

*Spoiler* - Tim Drake Robin is essential for her to work, and it'd doubtful if even Dick Grayson would appear so theres no hope for this one.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok break down of how the sidekicks/notable supporting characters would work:
> 
> *Nightwing *- have to have robin first and have him for a while, so no go, but the character itself would be good.  if they ever do have Robin, I would really enjoy if they had a spin off series about Nightwing in Bludhaven.  Honestly a Nolan film about Bludhaven Nightwing would be PERFECT
> 
> ...



Better yet, a love interest. Ugg, did anyone see that Catwoman film with Hally Berry? I heard it was pretty bad. I didn't see it after I saw that suit.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

lol yeah, the most enduring love interest for bruce has always been Selina Kyle or Talia Al Ghul.

but the one he knocked up was Talia >_>


BEHOLD THE SON OF THE BATMAN:


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 6, 2008)

ooooooooooooh. fancy hood. -_o


----------



## Arishem (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> she's pretty. =3



Yeah, she is. I think Cassandra is also the most prominent Asian character in DC as Batgirl. Not to mention, Cass is a better fighter than Nightwing or Robin, and they're also intimidated by the fact that she was raised to be an assassin but still turned out good.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok break down of how the sidekicks/notable supporting characters would work:
> 
> *Nightwing *- have to have robin first and have him for a while, so no go, but the character itself would be good.  if they ever do have Robin, I would really enjoy if they had a spin off series about Nightwing in Bludhaven.  Honestly a Nolan film about Bludhaven Nightwing would be PERFECT
> 
> ...



Well, not sure if I agree with all that. Bare in mind, the characters in the film might be portrayed differently. Orpheus, for example, could just be a gang leader on Batmans side, and that's it. 

Perhaps Dick and Barbara will be introduced in the next film, but without becoming superheroes. A theme of _Dark Victory_ was that the three heroes- Gordon, Dent and Bruce- were all alone, but by the end they had at least someone to hold onto ('cept for Harvey), so having these two for that
purpose would be fine (Barabara is adoted, by the way- she's also his niece- so the age of Gordon's kids is irrelevant since she's not one of Gordon's kids).

I would'nt be too bothered if they became Batgirl and Robin, and it only has to be for one or two films. Just depends on how it is done (eg. Batgirl originally worked on her own, which opens up possibilities). Afterwards they can change into Oracle and Nightwing.

Cassandra is a little more complicated, I think, than you realise. First Bruce in this continuity was trained mainly by the League of Shadows, not by David Cain one-on-one, which loses an important plot point in the relationship as far as I am concerne. But introducing her as the first Batgirl, without Bruce having experiece with other partners, is what would really be awkward.
It would make it harder to see her as the kid she is if his first notable young sidekick is seemingly invincible. 

Huntress seems a little wierd, too, and just because she has mob connections does'nt mean she fits easily into this world. In the scheme of things she is actually very unimportant, too independant from Batman and rarely being that important in the character life or major stories. She's less a BAtman character than a Gotham City one.

Robin? Only real problem is the costume, methinks. Storywise he's way too important to be left out, or to jump over him and bring in Nightwing.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> BEHOLD THE SON OF THE BATMAN:



Looks like he had buttsex with Robin.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Chee:  Bruce freaked Ra's Al Ghul daughter, but she kept the juice and made a test tube baby using her eggs 

He's like a small Bruce, he's 12 and kills for a living, also he's a GIANT DOUCHEBAG and really, really immature.  In the comics, Bruce adopted Tim Drake like a week before Bruce found out about Damian so the two are mortal enemies (in the picture Damian beat the shit out of tim and stole his costume, he's talking about tim in the speach bubbles), despite the whole murdering thing he does act like a little kid alot and is easily impressed by Batman's gadgets.


masamune1: you're probably right on a bunch of it, all those were my initial thoughts, upon rethinking i agree with a lot what you say.  also I completely forgot the whole barbara neive/daughter thing, I have a tendency to do that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol yeah, the most enduring love interest for bruce has always been Selina Kyle or Talia Al Ghul.
> 
> but the one he knocked up was Talia >_>
> 
> ...



Damn, he DOES look like the spawn of Batman and Robin.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Chee:  Bruce freaked Ra's Al Ghul daughter, but she kept the juice and made a test tube baby using her eggs
> 
> He's like a small Bruce, he's 12 and kills for a living, also he's a GIANT DOUCHEBAG and really, really immature.  In the comics, Bruce adopted Tim Drake like a week before Bruce found out about Damian so the two are mortal enemies (in the picture Damian beat the shit out of tim and stole his costume, he's talking about tim in the speach bubbles), despite the whole murdering thing he does act like a little kid alot and is easily impressed by Batman's gadgets.



That sounds like filler. 

Are there any new Batman comics that stay true to Batman? 
*is searching for comics*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Damian filler? He's sorta essential to the build up to the overall build up to RIP, plus he was the crux in the Ressurection of Ra's Al Ghul arc



there are 2 main monthly Batman books, each of them cater to different Batman fans right now.

*Batman -* Grant Morrison (insane scottish man; talented writer)
The current run has all been build up to RIP and most of revolve around Batman's weirder cases.  

if you like long and interesting stories this if for you.



*Detective Comics -* Paul Dini (responsible for BTAS and COUNTDOWN [worst comic book series of the millenium])
The current run has all been "done in one" issues, all are pretty much stand alone but fit into the overall continuity of the Batbooks.  It reminds me a lot of the BTAS in terms of style.  

if you like short fun stories that can be read in a few minutes but are still good this is for you


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright, thanks. 



> Damian filler? He's sorta essential to the build up to the overall build up to RIP, plus he was the crux in the Ressurection of Ra's Al Ghul arc



Nah, I was just joking about that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

you're lucky usernames don't work in death notes   yes I'm aware that joke sucked so sue me


Dini's run of Detective began on #821
Morrison's run of Batman began on #655

but before you start either I'd read the Face the Face arc (Batman 651-654, Detective 817-820) by James Robinson, it sets the new status quo of the Batman series and reintroduces Two-Face as a villain.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 6, 2008)

All of you should read the Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) comics. She kicks the most ass out of the entire Bat family, IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

I wondered how a completely mute person who doesn't think in english would carry her series, but man you just gotta love hax psychics 

anyways it was a nice little comic, too bad they didn't delve into Batgirl in Bludhaven more before they sped into the final arc.  also that they had expanded the Robin/Batgirl dynamic a bit more, would have made psycho Cassandra's obssesion with Tim a miniscule amount less out of character


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you're lucky usernames don't work in death notes   yes I'm aware that joke sucked so sue me
> 
> 
> Dini's run of Detective began on #821
> ...



You're just jealous. 

Thanks for the info, I'll try to find those at Borders. pek



Arishem said:


> All of you should read the Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) comics. She kicks the most ass out of the entire Bat family, IMO.



Eh, I don't like women super heros. Wonderwoman, SheHulk, BatGirl...eew.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh, I don't like women super heros. Wonderwoman, SheHulk, BatGirl...eew.


But what about Kitty Pryde?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

chee: 
cassandra's awesome, she theb est martial artist in all of DC plus an interesting character 


also trades you should look for

RObinson's run of Batman/Detective
Batman: face the face

morrison's batman run:
Batman & Son
(Batman: Black Glove won;t be out till Spetember)

dini's detective run:
Batman: Detective
Batman: Death and the City

crossover between Dini's Detective/Morrison's Batman/Robin and Nightwing:
Batman: The Ressurection of Ra's Al Ghul


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

I disagree. Batman is the best martial artist. 

You just like her cause she has tits and Bruce doesn't. 



Vonocourt said:


> But what about Kitty Pryde?



Never liked her. 

I like Storm though.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Never liked her.
> 
> I like Storm though.



I approve. Storm is hot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I'm watching Batman Begins right now, and I have three things to say.


Alfred must have found the fountain of youth, maybe all butlers go through a ritual where they never age.
Bruce's father is Tony Hawk
I couldn't help but laugh at Bruce's parent being shot...
Because this popped into my head




> List of more practical uses Superboy can make of a machine that can see through time:
> 
> 1. Betting on the outcomes of sporting events.
> 2. Foreseeing natural disasters and catastrophe.
> 3. *Letting Bruce Wayne know that his parents are going to be gunned down in front of his very eyes in a filthy alley, you dick!*


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ omg. 
Time telescope. 



> Alfred must have found the fountain of youth, maybe all butlers go through a ritual where they never age.



Yea, I noticed that too. I'm surprised they didn't change his hair color or something just to make him appear young.

But I guess since it was around 14 (?) years difference that they didn't need to do much. =\


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^See, this is what happens when crap writers create interesting concepts.
*They don't fill in the giant plotholes that have been left behind!*


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Golly, Shipping! I agree with you.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Golly, Shipping! I agree with you.



I'm glad somebody does.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2008)

> Witness what is quite possibly the greatest Batman quote ever.





> If only Superman had some sort of... Oh, I don't know ... Maybe
> a machine that sees through time, this could have been averted.





> My commentary: They're not even pedaling!





> BOULDER FIGHT!






> So, um... Robin doesn't get a say in who he works for?
> Is he their pleasure slave or something?






> Doesn't Batman have a code against killing too?



Epic Batman/Supes covers are epic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Are those fucking real? 

Dig now, die later. 

I hate Robin, his ass-cheeks are constantly falling out of his panties.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> I disagree. Batman is the best martial artist.
> 
> You just like her cause she has tits and Bruce doesn't.



She beat Lady Shiva twice, Bruce has never come close to beating Shiva

also tits


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> ^^^See, this is what happens when crap writers create interesting concepts.
> *They don't fill in the giant plotholes that have been left behind!*



DC fixed all their retarded continuity shit in 1985, they simply blew up 97% of everything, killed off a shitload of characters (most of them important ones), erased everyone's memory that this happened then retconned EVERYTHING and called it the new status quo.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> DC fixed all their retarded continuity shit in 1985, they simply blew up 97% of everything, killed off a shitload of characters (most of them important ones), erased everyone's memory that this happened then retconned EVERYTHING and called it the new status quo.



Well, thank goodness. See, that's when good writers take care of their business and then they become considered adult.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> ^^^See, this is what happens when crap writers create interesting concepts.
> *They don't fill in the giant plotholes that have been left behind!*



Like how the body only reacts to the hallucinogens in "Begins" when they are inhaled, but they were in the water supply for weeks and no one noticed.

I know Gotham is a grimy gritty town...but someone had to have taken a shower at some point.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, thank goodness. See, that's when good writers take care of their business and then they become considered adult.



pretty much what happened.  They completely flushed everything down the toilet and started over.  and things could be edgier which was why after the Crisis comics became progressively edgier, instead of sporadically


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, thank goodness. See, that's when good writers take care of their business and then they become considered adult.



And piss on everyone who read prior to the reboot.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

that was before the internet 

just imagine how forums would have been during the time

"zomfg the flash just died, and it's for real"
"screw that now the 50 years of Superman comics I've always read is a lie"
"anti monitor>>>> you"


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> that was before the internet
> 
> just imagine how forums would have been during the time
> 
> ...



Hahah, that's so very true.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol yeah, the most enduring love interest for bruce has always been Selina Kyle or Talia Al Ghul.
> 
> but the one he knocked up was Talia >_>
> 
> ...



I saw that! Bruce's son looks cool as hell! 

You got any pics of him whooping Robin's ass? 

If they make a fourth movie they should put in the part where Bruce knocks up Talia and Ra ah Ghul comes back from the dead  That'd be so kick ass


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If they make a fourth movie they should put in the part where Bruce knocks up Talia and Ra ah Ghul comes back from the dead  That'd be so kick ass



That'd be...a really bad idea. I'm sure Nolan's vision is really different from what the comics depict.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with shipping...I just can't see him having a son, it would be awkward... 

Well, he can have a kid...but I wouldn't like it if he became like _that_.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2008)

If they bring back Ra's Al Ghul, they should not have him return from the dead or give him his Lazarus Chamber, or at least not explicitly. They should just intsead make it ambiguous as to whether or not he really is immortal/ has a fountain of youth, like Baron Samedi in _Live and Let Die_. That would be more in keeping with the Nolan take whilst allowing Ra's to keep an air of mystique and mystery (and avoid questions about how he could possibly survive a speeding train crashing into a building and exploding with him in it).

Also it should focus more on his pseudo-father/ son relationship with Bruce and attempts to make Bruce more of a ruthless warrior like him (maybe adapt _Bruce Wayne: Fugitive_ with Ra's in the Lex Luthor role). And, of course, hopefully have him keep up with his global schemes (the comics- as well as most of _TAS_- always end up making it about Ra's trying to avoid his death rather than get on with genocidally saving the planet).

Putting Damian in it would get in the way of all that, so I'm pretty against it unless he- Damian- really turns into something special, whichI don't see happening. He should still have something with Talia, though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

let me try to scan a few pics of Damian wtfpwning Tim, check back a few

the entire concept of Damian was awkward but funny, I love the little jackass he's such a rude and snot nosed prick yet he kicks ass.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Exactly, I despise snot-nosed kids. 

I want Bruce's son to be a normal kid, but that's just me. =\


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

Batman should be neutered, for the sake of the story!


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Batman should be neutered, for the sake of the story!



Joker needs to kick him in the balls, *hard*.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Exactly, I despise snot-nosed kids.
> 
> I want Bruce's son to be a normal kid, but that's just me. =\



well being the male heir to Ra's Al Ghul doesn't really equate with a normal childhood.  but yeah I like how he's so confused with the concept of not killing people, when he first heard it he had a look on his face of .  He also decapitated a D-Lis Batman villain and gave it to bruce as a present


----------



## Arishem (Jul 7, 2008)

Batman #666 showed a potential future where Damian has taken the mantle. Here are some pictures of him as Batman:


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Can I be honest here and say that I facepalmed myself?

I honestly don't like Damian, it looks extremely stupid how he came to be.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

SO GANGSTA


> Nolan and Thomas both brought up the anticipated Blu-ray version and its capabilities. Nolan summed it up by saying, "*The Blu-ray, in particular, will be able to actually use the shifted aspect ratios as it appears on the IMAX screen because the 16:9 aspect ratio is sufficiently different from the 2:4 that you'll actually see a shift on the Blu-ray. *The resolution on the Blu-ray is clear enough that you can actually see difference in grain structure and sharpness. So I think it will be quite spectacular."



This is kinda odd.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL

If that's how Damian looks in the future when he becomes Batman then forget it I rather have Terry Mcginnis the new batman


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think this has been posted:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj9MDHtRHTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

got the pics, these are all from Batman #657


*Spoiler*: __ 





























batman is father of the year for scaring the kid to shut up


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> got the pics, these are all from Batman #657
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And that's what we call discipline.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm gonna do that to my kid. Parenting lessons from Batman.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

A small review I found in youtube. 

[YOUTUBE]vPyh2RfvflQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> A small review I found in youtube.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vPyh2RfvflQ[/YOUTUBE]



Looks great, other reviews said it lived up to the hype though so nothing really new.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

try and name them all 

So far I've identified 33 of them


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

I know 3, 4, 5, 12, 18 and 32.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 7, 2008)

Bruce is going to remain as Batman once R.I.P. is over with. Morrison himself has said that he doesn't like when characters are killed to redefine a franchise. What I think is going to happen is that his reason for donning the costume is going to change. Pain has been his primary motivator for the last couple decades; the guy probably hasn't had a good night's sleep since he was a child. After overcoming insanity itself, which will make Bruce even better at fighting his usual enemies, I think that the satisfaction of saving people and punishing evil will be what drives him.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> A small review I found in youtube.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vPyh2RfvflQ[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, s***!
Spoilers! Must...resist...urge to....destroy plot twists.

Gah!!!!


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> got the pics, these are all from Batman #657
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



AMEN 

Shit, if I have a kid that acting like a little bitch like this friend right here I am gonna make sure I scare him shitless


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> I know 3, 4, 5, 12, 18 and 32.



I think 40 is the Man Who Laughs, the character Joker is based on.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I think 40 is the Man Who Laughs, the character Joker is based on.



Wrong, It's obviously Christoper Walken.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I think 40 is the Man Who Laughs, the character Joker is based on.



Yes he is.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Yes he is.



Like I said, Christopher Walken.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

yes it is Conrad Veidt


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 7, 2008)

Huge Spoilers 

& I mean HUGE Nurse Joker & Two Face HUGE 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm afraid to click that link...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Huge Spoilers
> 
> & I mean HUGE Nurse Joker & Two Face HUGE
> 
> ...



Wow....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Two face looks awesome.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw a two face. It was scary.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy Smokes! New pics gave me a stiffy in a jiffy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice legs.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How did he sneak in looking like that?


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, that's what I was wondering. Can't wait to see that scene. <3


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did he sneak in looking like that?



No worse than any other middle-aged broad with way too much mascara and a bad dye job.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 8, 2008)

*whispers* Someone needs to shave their legs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

Must resist the urge to click on all these spoilers, want to watch this movie purely spoiler-free.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Must resist the urge to click on all these spoilers, want to watch this movie purely spoiler-free.



Dammit, I know! It's just so hard...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

those spoiler pics last page were EPIC


----------



## Hellion (Jul 8, 2008)

"You'll see. I'll show ya"

That's my favorite line from the trailers


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

IGN did a recommended Two-Face reading list to complement their Joker list.



good list, though I'd add "Faces" by Wagner


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 8, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> & for people that live in NY or Chi
> 
> 
> 
> something's going down on July 8



Just to remind everyone.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Just to remind everyone.



It was a nice advertisment they shined the batsignals on two land marks one in chi town and another in NY pretty neet wish they'd do that here in FL


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 9, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> It was a nice advertisment they shined the batsignals on two land marks one in chi town and another in NY pretty neet wish they'd do that here in FL



Wish they did it in my town too.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 9, 2008)

Someone should send me these comics.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jul 9, 2008)

I recently changed my set in honor of the movie like most of you did. I'm really looking forward to seeing it. The Joker is my favorite Batman villain, so I can't wait to see this rendition of him. From what I've seen so far, Heath did a very good job.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> I recently changed my set in honor of the movie like most of you did.



Nice way to be a sheep.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Someone should send me these comics.



this forum still allows comic downloads, register there and request



NF used to have a massive comics downloading community but it got taken down because this douchebag named "The Sentry" sent an email to marvel and dc ratting us out.  so yeah for DC check kaskus


----------



## Adonis (Jul 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nice way to be a sheep.



I was like the third person to get a Joker set so I'm not a sheep, right


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

im not spoiling self  

and this is the first time im doing so


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I was like the third person to get a Joker set so I'm not a sheep, right



I was like the first one.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so hyped for this movie that I changed my set.  Call me a sheep and I'll PROUDLY say

BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know what number I was who changed his set, though it was just edited.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Has the Prolouge been uploaded here yet? If not here it is:


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 9, 2008)

I did my fanarts


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 9, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Has the Prolouge been uploaded here yet? If not here it is:
> 
> Linky



Nope there are certain things that shouldnt be spoiled 

x]


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> I was like the first one.





i was gonna set up a set, i decided not to....laziness.

and zomg less than 10 days.  T^T


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2008)

Crack of Dawn Knight:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20080709/en_movies_eo/30c380360188_4d68_93b8_e631a6db4a87

Most of the mid-night showings are sold out, and now they're starting on 6:00 AM showings.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Has the Prolouge been uploaded here yet? If not here it is:



Dat wus sum gud shit.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 9, 2008)

This comes out on July 18th, right?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Crack of Dawn Knight:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20080709/en_movies_eo/30c380360188_4d68_93b8_e631a6db4a87
> 
> Most of the mid-night showings are sold out, and now they're starting on 6:00 AM showings.



Oh My God, just what kind of power does this movie have to compell a 6 A.M showing?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh My God, just what kind of *power* does this movie have to compell a 6 A.M showing?


Fan.

Fan power.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh My God, just what kind of power does this movie have to compell a 6 A.M showing?



I am shocked as well. 6 AM showings are very, very rare. 
Now, if my family would just buy the tickets... 

God, I can't wait to see this movie. pek


----------



## Adonis (Jul 10, 2008)

If I'm expected to wake up before 6 to watch a movie in theatres, they better serve *PANCAEKS*!!!


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

This movie is love


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ It's not even out yet, and people are already in love. 



Adonis said:


> If I'm expected to wake up before 6 to watch a movie in theatres, they better serve *PANCAEKS*!!!



I totally just fucking agreed with this.


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

I demand a joker avatar and signature!


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

HEATH LEDGER FOR OSCAR!!!!!

looks like he deserves it too


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm gonna buy the tickets online and see it opening night pek


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

the Prologue = AWESOME!!!!!! super thanks to whoever uploaded it!


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 10, 2008)

Just 8 more days and we will finally get a truckload of mindess violence and wanted property damage, everything that makes movies great....... We won't believe our eyes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Cero said:


> I demand a joker avatar and signature!



There are tons in here:
doongoon

On the first post there are links to different sets. :3



Even said:


> HEATH LEDGER FOR OSCAR!!!!!
> 
> looks like he deserves it too



He does, that is a brilliant preformance. pek



Lestat Uchiha said:


> Just 8 more days and we will finally get a truckload of mindess violence and wanted property damage, everything that makes movies great....... We won't believe our eyes.



Eight. More. Days. 

Ugh, I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 10, 2008)

8 more days.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2008)

*15 more days!*

Damn Americans!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, 8 more days til the new Batman.

...So, anyone got a deck of cards or...something?


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *15 more days!*
> 
> Damn Americans!



Whoa, why's it later for you?


----------



## Ziko (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh god..I can't...can't wait...anymore...must...see...BATMAN!!!!
... Ugh...

But seriously, I can't wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

8 more days, eh? The 18th, you say? So we got Batman, then Affliction and UFN the next night... Sounds like a great weekend in the making. Too bad I'll be alone the entire time.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 10, 2008)

Noone else is watching Hellboy tommorow?


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

........ 

*Makes a big Joker smile* 

It's ALMOST time


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Noone else is watching Hellboy tommorow?



I am and more interested in it then batman. But i still wanna see batman. 

Oh and i found out the biggest spoiler for the movie. If you wanna know it click spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman's bitch gets bam bam, well dies.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Whoa, why's it later for you?



Because there is no justice in the world (that's why we need Batman).



crazymtf said:


> I am and more interested in it then batman. But i still wanna see batman.
> 
> Oh and i found out the biggest spoiler for the movie. If you wanna know it click spoiler
> 
> ...



Knew it. 

Had to happen.

Think I'd heard it before, anyway.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

My family might be pre-ordering the tickets today. 




Hunter x One Piece said:


> Noone else is watching Hellboy tommorow?



I'll be getting it on DVD. Looks good, but I'd rather not see it in theatres.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

@ Crazymtf 

You are so lucky I did not see that spoiler



Also why you interested in seeing Hellboy than Batman?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also why you interested in seeing Hellboy than Batman?



Cause when he went to watched Batman Begins, he accidentally put in Batman(1966) instead. Hence him referring to flashes every time someone was punched.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @ Crazymtf
> 
> You are so lucky I did not see that spoiler
> 
> ...



I posted spoiler 

And I enjoyed hellboy 1 more then batman begins. I enjoy the actual character hellboy more then batman. and the customs are just unmatched in hellboy, not that joker looks bad but come on. 

All in all both we'll be good and i suspect batman will be more liked but for me it's undecided but from what I've seen of hellboy 2 it seems more entertaining for me.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 10, 2008)

Im eagerly awaiting this. heath ledgers death makes it more meaningful for some reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

I like Hellboy as much as the next guy, but I almost never see a movie on opening night. That's just asking to wait in line for 5 hours. Fuck that.

That said, I won't see Hellboy in the theatres at all. It looks good, but it's a DVD for me.

I actually might not even go see Batman for a while. It's just so expensive these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Cause when he went to watched Batman Begins, he accidentally put in Batman(1966) instead. Hence him referring to flashes every time someone was punched.



Not every time someone's punch. Every time there's a fight theirs gotta be like 10 fucking flashes or angels or whatever you wanna call em. It looks chaotic, and not to my liking is all.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I posted spoiler




Why did you post that? 

Why?.... 

REMOVE IT I DON'T LIKE IT 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> And I enjoyed hellboy 1 more then batman begins. I enjoy the actual character hellboy more then batman. and the customs are just unmatched in hellboy, not that joker looks bad but come on.
> 
> All in all both we'll be good and i suspect batman will be more liked but for me it's undecided but from what I've seen of hellboy 2 it seems more entertaining for me.



Dude that dudes a fuckin gigantic red more moody version of Inuyasha 

Also not to mention da dude becomes boring and is hardly able to make any bad guys piss their pants like the Batman and be badass.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why did you post that?
> 
> Why?....
> 
> ...



Why remove it, just don't click on it 

as for Hellboy being Inuyasha, what the fuck?  Hellboy was made first. Hellboy is actually funny. Hellboy is actually strong. Hellboy isn't a fucking dog or fox or whatever. Hellboy doesn't love some girl but not really love her but truly love her but they never get together cause the show fell apart. 

No hellboy is the guy with big ass guns and a fist that can take batman's head right the fuck off. So yes i find the badass with a gun the size of batman's whole arm, cracking jokes whenever he's in danger, and a fist able to destroy anything more fun to watch. 

P.S. I'd be a bit more scared of a big ass red devil looking monster then some dude dressed in tights. But i guess we all are afraid of different things


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm guessing that spoiler is a major one? 
Not gonna look at it, spoiler-free baby. 

I prefer Batman over Hellboy. I mean Hellboy is pretty badass, but there is something missing from Hellboy's character that keeps me detached. =\


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm guessing that spoiler is a major one?
> Not gonna look at it, spoiler-free baby.
> 
> I prefer Batman over Hellboy. I mean Hellboy is pretty badass, but there is something missing from Hellboy's character that keeps me detached. =\



Yeah real big, don't look. 

as for liking who more, i just answered because someone asked. If someone degrades my opinion based on what i like i gotta defend it otherwise this thing we call the internet would be boring


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

It wasn't that big. Just click on it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It wasn't that big. Just click on it.



And I'd trust CMX on that? Hahahah.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2008)

It really is'nt that big. I even thought it would happen before the film was even announced, so obvious was it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> It really is'nt that big. I even thought it would happen before the film was even announced, so obvious was it.



Spoilers are spoilers, don't wanna look.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

If you can't trust your old pal, CMX, who can you trust?

Test your level of trust by pressing one of the following spoilers. One of them has the spoiler before, and the other 3 have PORN. Massive PORN. And hundred dollar bills that send themselves to you when you click the spoiler box. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Batman's girl dies




*Spoiler*: __ 




Batman's girl dies




*Spoiler*: __ 




Batman's girl dies




*Spoiler*: __ 




Batman's girl dies


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

More fanarts by me



If you want a set you can request one.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

I know its a trap, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

How can you know unless you try? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




This spoiler has nothing in it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

a brief history on the robins by drunk people


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

CMX, I ain't falling for that. 



Kilowog said:


> a brief history on the robins by drunk people


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

I just bought my tickets pek


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Cero said:


> I just bought my tickets pek



Just need to buy mine now. ?

What time did you buy them for?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 10, 2008)

Shit, I've just checked a newspaper from last friday and saw they are already preselling tickets in my country, I'll have so see if I can buy mine first thing in the morning. I told my brother i'll watch the movie with him when he return to the city......BUT HE RETURNS THE 20, that's two days after, too much wait.....O hell, I think I'll just watch the movie on friday and lie to my brother, after all he watch begins before me; that way I'll get to see it twice .


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought my tickets four days ago pek

Got 'em for 4 pm


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 10, 2008)

im going tommorow. im gonna try and get the earliest friday showing (10:45 am).

not many will be there, i don't think. most people who wanna see the movie won't be up at 10:45. if they were, they'd prolly go to midnite. i hope. xD


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Just need to buy mine now. ?
> 
> What time did you buy them for?



12:30, 12:01 was already sold out


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> CMX, I ain't falling for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, rotfl.



there's nothing in those spoilers 

also the sad thing is that pretty much everything in that video happened pretty much the way it was said but without the gay stuff or the swear words


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm pissed off cuz I accidentally clicked on half of Crazy mtf's spoiler 

DAMN you Crazy you just ruined my day


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm pissed off cuz I accidentally clicked on half of Crazy mtf's spoiler
> 
> DAMN you Crazy you just ruined my day



Oh lol, that's your fault not mine 

More spoilers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman's women dies, Two face has a twist to his story, joker lives, cop that likes batman dies.


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

i clicked that without noticing DAMN YOU


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Cero said:


> i clicked that without noticing DAMN YOU



I know. I'm tricky aint I?


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

I just have a habit of clicking every spoiler i see v-v


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahah, spoiler traps every where.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2008)

That's why I don't click on spoilers


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 11, 2008)

every TDK site seems to have been Jokerized 

and The HBO special came out today showing off some new scenes when i spot a good version of it on youtube I'll link it 

xD

and lol 

towards the crazy guy's post its in a spoiler tab for a reason dont click it


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not every time someone's punch. Every time there's a fight theirs gotta be like 10 fucking flashes or angels or whatever you wanna call em. It looks chaotic, and not to my liking is all.



That was done cause Bale didnt get the fight style done right in there first shooting so they just decided to keep it that way to have a feel of damn what just happened but in TDK the fight scenes are much much better 

as for Hellboy vs Bat's i found the first hellboy to be incridbly boring to the point of I couldnt stand it yet I cant wait to see Hellboy 2 since its a huge improvment hes pretty much a devil version of Spiderman with the whole wise cracks and junk and the fight clip i saw the other day on SHH was really good so Its a movie I'm looking forward to


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 11, 2008)

Crazy! Gaaah! No!


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 11, 2008)

HBO special 

new anime samurai ending

new anime samurai ending


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> That was done cause Bale didnt get the fight style done right in there first shooting so they just decided to keep it that way to have a feel of damn what just happened but in TDK the fight scenes are much much better
> 
> as for Hellboy vs Bat's i found the first hellboy to be incridbly boring to the point of I couldnt stand it yet I cant wait to see Hellboy 2 since its a huge improvment hes pretty much a devil version of Spiderman with the whole wise cracks and junk and the fight clip i saw the other day on SHH was really good so Its a movie I'm looking forward to



Ah, well still doesn't change the fact i hated the flash shit, lol, but it's good to know TDk improves on the fighting. 

as for Hellboy 1, some people didn't like it, it's fine. But for me it came out of nowhere, got me into the comics of hellboy, and had some great acting *This is where superhero movies lacked before 2008* so i was really hyped for 2 and still em. Sadly I'll have to wait till tomorrow seeing as no one can come today


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ah, well still doesn't change the fact i hated the flash shit, lol, but it's good to know TDk improves on the fighting.
> 
> as for Hellboy 1, some people didn't like it, it's fine. But for me it came out of nowhere, got me into the comics of hellboy, and had some great acting *This is where superhero movies lacked before 2008* so i was really hyped for 2 and still em. Sadly I'll have to wait till tomorrow seeing as no one can come today



I'm seeing it today. I'll be sure to tell you about it on the other thread.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm watching Hellboy 2 and Dark Knight next week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf should join the League of Extraordinary Spoilers

You can play the role of the ever-badass Sean Connery.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 11, 2008)

Then who would be the hot vampire bitch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

A little makeup, the right dress, and that'd be me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2008)

Hellboy is fake and so boring 

It's the movies that are most realistic like Batman that are gold.

This movie is just bleh same old same old that's nothing extroardinary


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

Batman is realistic?


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2008)

I mean these movies is 

To me Hellboy be seeming kinda generic 

The friend got gun but barely use it and not even good at aiming to boot


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

more realistic than Hellboy heck, Batman is one of the more realistic superheroes out there...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

But it shoots *big bullets*. He doesn't need to aim. 

What's more realistic: demons and monsters causing havoc, or one derranged man blowing shit up all over the place, unable to be stopped by police, but being brought down by one, lone rich guy?


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

the latter


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I mean these movies is
> 
> To me Hellboy be seeming kinda generic
> 
> The friend got gun but barely use it and not even good at aiming to boot



First stop bashing the movie blindly. Second bearly uses guns? Did we see the same movie 

and batman isn't generic and so fucking fake? Lol. It's a dude in tights running around


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL

So that's pretty much more realistic than some fat red fucking motherfucke running around the streets and can barely aim properly 

Last I checked we see more vigilantes around the world than Hellboys 

Not saying I don't like Hellboy ...  But Batman will always be number on my list pek

Also

DAMN You crazy! Stop sending me spoilers!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> So that's pretty much more realistic than some fat red fucking motherfucke running around the streets and can barely aim properly
> 
> ...



But that's your opinion, it's not fair to bash mine because i like hellboy more. I also like batman and think this movie will be great. 

The vigilante line...yeah call me up when we hear batman helping people around city fighting crime. 

And no neither are realistic, at all. That's why there so fun to watch. 

And NEVER. Every time you bash hellboy I'll get you with a spoiler


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> But that's your opinion, it's not fair to bash mine because i like hellboy more. I also like batman and think this movie will be great.
> 
> The vigilante line...yeah call me up when we hear batman helping people around city fighting crime.
> 
> ...



I recall there being a article about some dude who saved police with a samurai sword tho no no Batmans yet... 

I swear the next spoiler you send me I won't look at!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG, you mean fantasy is unrealistic!?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh lol, that's your fault not mine
> 
> More spoilers
> 
> ...



Excellent. It's all falling into place....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I assume that Dent lives, and that that cop is'nt Gordon.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Damnit! I almost clicked those spoiler tags. You guys are insane.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 11, 2008)

There is nothing there that is shocking. Nothing.

....

Well, maybe one thing, but that depends on what/ who he's talking about.

*EDIT*: Actually, I've re-looked at the spoilers on the first page, and I know what he means.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gordon fakes his death




Yeah- this one is actually pretty big. 

Still...all falling into place.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea, I don't want to know anything before I go into the theatre. Kinda ruins it, no matter how small the spoiler is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2008)

lol spoilers


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, its that gesy guy. Where have you been? 

7 more days. Almost there. pek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2008)

computer broke down


and i can't waitpek


----------



## batanga (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate it how I get to see it one week after US.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

batanga said:


> I hate it how I get to see it one week after US.



Yea, I don't get why some other countries get it later.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I don't get why some other countries get it later.



Thank god mine is not one of those countries.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 11, 2008)

got my tickets today.

10:30 am. im stoked.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2008)

Based on advance ticket sales, this film gonna blow all spidey films outta the water when it comes box office, or atleast thats what i read. It's gonna make more money on the opening week than all three spidey films, and quite frankly, im not suprised one bit.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 11, 2008)

yea, that's what they're saying. and that's awesome.

mostly thanks to heath.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

They need more merchandise. 

I seriously wanna buy those kind of socks that Joker wears.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 11, 2008)

all i'ev seen are simple t-shirts and that. i got the movie poster, framed and that (the why so serious one, looks beautiful) but other than, that, nothing.

i want some static stickers. -_o fer mah car.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2008)

A Joker mask for Halloween would sale like hotcakes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ I'd totally buy a Joker costume despite my gender and the fact that I don't trick or treat. 



Dr. Hiluruk said:


> all i'ev seen are simple t-shirts and that. i got the movie poster, framed and that (the why so serious one, looks beautiful) but other than, that, nothing.
> 
> i want some static stickers. -_o fer mah car.



I know, I bought a shirt (IN FUCKING MENS, they need some women sizes) and the poster but that's it. 

I want to get a Joker keychain from Hottopic, and usually they have more merchandise but they don't have much.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

IGN ponders how some of the other major Bat villains would work in Nolan's movies


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 11, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH. do wanna read~!

*does so*

riddler comes to mind.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> IGN ponders how some of the other major Bat villains would work in Nolan's movies



Awesome.

Penguin is the villain that I think will make an appearance in the third one. =\


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2008)

They should put Danny Devito again as the Joker in the third movie 

He was great

Or do I need to pull up the nose biting scene again to remind you guys?


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Danny Devito is the only actor I can see playing the guy. 

Then again, Nolan has been bringing in lesser known actors.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

I SOOOOO want Bane to get a decent adaptation in a movie, he's my 2nd favorite Batman villain and the fact that he got a shitty translation in Batman & Robin brings me endless sadness

on Penguin: yeah post No Man's Land Penguin would work well in Nolan's world, he's aclassic villain which would bring in crowds but he's also a reputable mod figure in the DCU

also you should all definitely read this weeks' Joker's Asylum: The Penguin, I always thought he was kind of a joke of a villain but in this story, I mean really he's as bad inside as all the other bat villains.  He really shows you don't need to look like a deformed freak or have weapons or even directly fight or attack people to be a monster.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I SOOOOO want Bane to get a decent adaptation in a movie, he's my 2nd favorite Batman villain and the fact that he got a shitty translation in Batman & Robin brings me endless sadness
> 
> on Penguin: yeah post No Man's Land Penguin would work well in Nolan's world, he's aclassic villain which would bring in crowds but he's also a reputable mod figure in the DCU
> 
> also you should all definitely read this weeks' Joker's Asylum: The Penguin, I always thought he was kind of a joke of a villain but in this story, I mean really he's as bad inside as all the other bat villains.  He really shows you don't need to look like a deformed freak or have weapons or even directly fight or attack people to be a monster.



Daaamn, that's cool. He'd make a badass villain in Nolan's films.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 11, 2008)

Nah, there's only so far indirect badassery can carry a movie. That "opening a liquor store across the street" shit might work for Tony Stark but you have to come a little better for Batman...


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Nah, there's only so far indirect badassery can carry a movie. That "opening a liquor store across the street" shit might work for Tony Stark but you have to come a little better for Batman...



That was just for some random guy that laughed. I'm sure it would be a lot cooler in Batman's case.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

also penguin hires other major villains all the time so there's the movie plot.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ I think Two Face and Penguin will acquaint themselves for the third one.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> That was just for some random guy that laughed. I'm sure it would be a lot cooler in Batman's case.



Is Batman some random guy?

Batman would shove the batpod up his flightless ass while Lucius Fox narrated.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2008)

I got two Dark Knight and some Forbidden Kingdom Posters. I was thinking about framing them but I've never tried before. I heard you can get frames at convenience stores. How much are they and how do you do it?


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

@Adonis: Batman is not a random chef in some restaurant. He's Penguin's top enemy. So no, he's not just some random guy. xD

And I doubt Penguin will deal with Batman straight up like the Joker does. He's a middleman type of guy so I think Two Face will be the one to deal with Batman. 



The Drunken Monkey said:


> I got two Dark Knight and some Forbidden Kingdom Posters. I was thinking about framing them but I've never tried before. I heard you can get frames at convenience stores. How much are they and how do you do it?



At convenient stores? Never seen frames there. xD

Well, know what size your posters are and get a frame that fits those sizes. The rest just works like a normal picture frame.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

well Batman can't touch Penguin, he's completely built up a wall of legitimsy.  In that same issue Batman broke into Penguin's office, beat up his bodyguards while Penguin talked about how in love he was with that girl from the image, then Batman gets frustrated, says his cool thing and Penguin just says "yeah yeah yeah see you same time next week" 

also in the comics he has a complete in with nearly all the mahjor villains, I mean Joker and Two-Face are on friendly terms with him.


*also Adonis*
I never said Penguin could beat batman the same way he beat that chef, that was never my point/intention I just wanted to show how Penguin could work in Nolan films.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well Batman can't touch Penguin, he's completely built up a wall of legitimsy.  In that same issue Batman broke into Penguin's office, beat up his bodyguards while Penguin talked about how in love he was with that girl from the image, then Batman gets frustrated, says his cool thing and Penguin just says "yeah yeah yeah see you same time next week"
> 
> also in the comics he has a complete in with nearly all the mahjor villains, I mean Joker and Two-Face are on friendly terms with him



_The Rape of The Penguin_, Kilowog. With Morgan Freeman narrating every agonizing second.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

that's what Frank Miller's Batman would do, not the Nolan or even 80% of the Batmen would do


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2008)

hmmmm, I would like to see the next villain turn out to be..........


ROBIN! It can be a rivalry with Batman. Batman is going to defeat some villain when out comes Robin and his gay little outfit. Robin takes the credit and Batman begins to get angry....it leads into the fight of the century!

*kidding*
I'd like to see a live action version of that Mask of the Phantasm chick. When I saw that as a kid, she scared me....

Joker has always been my favorite. Although Batman Begins made me like Scarecrow. Wasn't there some giant villain who was made of clay?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

Clayface

ten char limit


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> hmmmm, I would like to see the next villain turn out to be..........
> 
> 
> ROBIN! It can be a rivalry with Batman. Batman is going to defeat some villain when out comes Robin and his gay little outfit. Robin takes the credit and Batman begins to get angry....it leads into the fight of the century!
> ...



Robin would so kick Batman's ass.

He can make a lawsuit against Batman for child pornography (whatever that shit is called ) and win.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

which robin?  the original - Dick Grayson, the psychopath - Jason Todd, the fanboy - Tim Drake, or the girl - Stephanie Brown?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

The Robin in the tight green thong.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

either dick or jason then.  tim demanded pants.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Robin in the tight green thong.



 The horror!


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> either dick or jason then.  tim demanded pants.



Which one had that black Robin costume? 

Or was that Nightwing?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

nightwing has a black/purple outfit


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2008)

what one was in the movie?

Hmmm, Penguin would be good for Nolan. If Joker is handled correctly, him too


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's an article from 2006, its basically saying that Heath Ledger is an bad choice to play the Joker.



He turned out to be one of the best Jokers.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Here's an article from 2006, its basically saying that Heath Ledger is an bad choice to play the Joker.
> 
> 
> 
> He turned out to be one of the best Jokers.



Holy 'Boy, did we sound fucking stupid in retrospect,' Batman!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Here's an article from 2006, its basically saying that Heath Ledger is an bad choice to play the Joker.
> 
> 
> 
> He turned out to be one of the best Jokers.



When you have the power to make critics eat their words, you've created a masterpiece.
Kudos, Chris Nolan.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

I never doubted Heath one bit. I always felt that he had the right look to play the joker.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> When you have the power to make critics eat their words, you've created a masterpiece.
> Kudos, Chris Nolan.



Nolan. Is. My. Fucking. Idol. x_x


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

It's amusing to go through the Dark Knight thread on narutomania and see the reactions go from, "Heath Ledger!? Jack was THE Joker. Jack >>>>>>>>>>>> anybody!" to "OMG, I can't fucking wait to see Heath Ledger as the Joker."

Oh how wrong we were...


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

There were literally people complaining they didn't ask Jack Nicholson back.

I never even liked Jack much as Joker. Him dancing to Prince killed it for me and I could never see past Jack. It was always just Jack acting like a little more cooky while wearing white make-up.

And the people claiming he was THE definitive live-action Joker have always been full of shit. His only other competition was Cesar Romero from the Adam West TV series. Stiff competition, Jack: a guy who wouldn't even shave his mustache for the role...


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> There were literally people complaining they didn't ask Jack Nicholson back.
> 
> I never even liked Jack much as Joker. Him dancing to Prince killed it for me and I could never see past Jack. It was always just Jack acting like a little more cooky while wearing white make-up.
> 
> And the people claiming he was THE definitive live-action Joker have always been full of shit. His only other competition was Cesar Romero from the Adam West TV series. Stiff competition, Jack: a guy who wouldn't even shave his mustache for the role...



Ah, same here.

I never really liked Jack as the Joker. He's a great actor, don't get me wrong, but he just didn't "get into character." He pretty much acted like himself throughout the movie and hell, he acts like himself in almost every movie he is in. It was just Jack with facepaint. =\

Not to mention he looks like a freakin' pedo. Too much bright colors, even for the Joker.

Cesar Romero was a better Joker compared to Nicholson in my opinion. At least he had the laugh right.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

I heard that Nicholson was upset that they didn't call him to play The Joker in the dark knight. Newsflash Jack....You suck as The Joker. At least Heath really got into the character. In order to prepare himself to play the greatest villian in comic book history Heath locked himself in a hotel room for a month, wrote in a diary while pretending he was the joker, and read year one and the killing joker. He also didnt ask for half the money jack asked for.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ Did Heath seriously do that? 

Jack is old as fuck now, why would he think that they would consider casting him?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ Did Heath seriously do that?



In retrospect, maybe that wasn't the sanest thing to do but I'll be damned if I don't admire the dedication.



> Jack is old as fuck now, why would he think that they would consider casting him?



According to the source I read, Jack said he was joking when he said that.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree with you, I admire that dedication but that wasn't very smart in the long run...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2008)

Jack, baby...
You've got to relax. You've done your part. Now, it's Heath's time to shine.
God, I just want to see that line! There must be hundreds flocking to see this movie. This film will definately end the summer, regardless of what the fricken' heat says.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2008)

I initially thought Heath wasn't a very good choice to be the Joker. I liked him up until he did "The Order", which I never shook that image from him(a prettyboy who sleepwalks through his roles. Keep in mind, I never saw Brokeback Mountain).

I did like him in Brothers Grimm though.

When I heard he was going to be the joker, I simply couldnt see it. Hell, I wasnt sure who could play the Joker.

As for Jack Nicholson, I liked him as the Joker. I simply thought the script went against him too much. It also doesn't help that he recieved too much screentime(even more than Batman himself).

Judging from the trailers, Heath Ledgers performance looks awesome because I would never have been able to recognize him if I didnt know he was playing the role beforehand.Based on his act, he looks more insane and creepy than Jack's version.

The reason why people were bitching is because Jack Nicholson more-or-less, defined the role. I just rewatched the original(reviewed it too, lol), and I thought he was creepy in his own way. It was just when the movie itself went overboard with its campyness that it began to bother me. It was still a good movie, but only because of Tim Burton's awesome style.

Nevertheless, the film was made for the previous generation. Hence, most people won't really compare.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I heard that Nicholson was upset that they didn't call him to play The Joker in the dark knight. Newsflash Jack....You suck as The Joker. At least Heath really got into the character. In order to prepare himself to play the greatest villian in comic book history Heath locked himself in a hotel room for a month, wrote in a diary while pretending he was the joker, and read year one and the killing joker. He also didnt ask for half the money jack asked for.



[YOUTUBE]VC3ZUebDSk8[/YOUTUBE]

Also, apparently they took what Jack said out of context, he was joking.

He did not suck as the joker. Maybe you don't like Jack Nicholson, but his take on Joker was great. A very manic Joker which was awesome to see.



> At least Heath really got into the character. In order to prepare himself to play the greatest villian in comic book history Heath locked himself in a hotel room for a month, wrote in a diary while pretending he was the joker, and read year one and the killing joker. He also didnt ask for half the money jack asked for.



That has nothing to do with anything. That shows Ledger's dedication, but thats all.

I will always remember the vibe Keaton and Nicholson gave off in that movie.

Ledger may/will ultimately be the best overall, but I still value Jack's take.


----------



## Major (Jul 12, 2008)

I cannot wait for this movie any longer X3


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

My beef with Jack is more that I loathe anything I view as overrated and I tend to be contrary out of spite.

I never said Jack was awful or even just mediocre as the Joker; I just never found him so good a label like THE definitive Joker would be apt. That, and I feel Jack rarely acts. Not because he's a bad actor but because his real life personality stands out so much it can carry most of his roles.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> My beef with Jack is more that I loathe anything I view as overrated and I tend to be contrary out of spite.
> 
> I never said Jack was awful or even just mediocre as the Joker; I just never sound him so good a label like THE definitive Joker would be apt. That, and I feel Jack rarely acts. Not because he's a bad actor but because his real life personality stands out so much it can carry most of his roles.



Oddly, it seems that most actors stop "acting" when they reach a cerain age. Jack Nicholson still has popularity because he has a funny and charming personality. Whereas Martin Sheen has almost become forgotten.

Anyway, Jack Nicholson only did Batman for the money, if I remember correctly. Same reason Gene Hackman was in Superman


----------



## Gary (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang I neeed to see it when it is out D:


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 12, 2008)

i willl admit, i was certainly skeptical. i just thought it was a very odd choice. then again, i just figured the joker in THIS movie would be like the one who was in past batman movies. as soon as i saw the first trailer, and heard him, i lost all doubt.

as fer him in the hotel fer months, that's just commitment. actors and actresses do that fer parts all the time, is my understanding. apparently it was to get everything just right.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I heard that Nicholson was upset that they didn't call him to play The Joker in the dark knight. Newsflash Jack....You suck as The Joker. *At least Heath really got into the character. In order to prepare himself to play the greatest villian in comic book history Heath locked himself in a hotel room for a month, wrote in a diary while pretending he was the joker, and read year one and the killing joker.* He also didnt ask for half the money jack asked for.



That's another thing that I love about Heath Ledger and don't like Jack Nicholson for. Heath did for a non-profittable purpose while Jack was all money hungry and putting his financial problems over perfecting one of the greatest comic book characters in a franchise. I mean really that's what I love about this Heath Ledger it's not everyday you see an actor as dedicated to a role as he is. Hopefully, he get's a nice tribute at the end of the movie.   

Also lol anyone see the Dominos Batman Dark kight commercial?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2008)

the reviews i seen told me joker is going to be one of the scariest villians we seen in a while. doing things like cutting people faces into a bloody smile and threatening to make people dog lunch. i just can't wait to see heaths proformance


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also lol anyone see the Dominos Batman Dark kight commercial?



yes, downright silly. xD


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

so I see you read DKR, chee


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Movie theaters are already sold out!!


----------



## Even (Jul 12, 2008)

just watched Batman Begins again  Got me real hyped up for this one


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant even watch Batman Begins anymore, knowing that The Dark Knight is coming out next week. I won't feel right, for some reason.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2008)

i have batman begins on dvd


----------



## batanga (Jul 12, 2008)

I have B89, Batman Returns and Batman Begins on DVD.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2008)

^

Damn you


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, can't fucking wait for this movie to come out. 100% on RT, people calling it the greatest super hero movie ever. That's good news.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

batanga said:


> I have B89, Batman Returns and Batman Begins on DVD.



YOU LUCKY BASTARD.......Well, I can get the m myself, one of the advantages of living in a third world country is that piracy is pretty much legal and get any movie for $1.25 each and in great quality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2008)

*interview with Christian Bale*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9IAIgilfXg[/YOUTUBE]

*interview with Aaron Eckhart*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XzwDDnZOyY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


The only thing i don't like about the dark knight is how it's said bruce wayne is looking for a way out of being batman and wanting a normal life. Thats not the bruce i know! The way bruce see it his life was over when his parents died. what seperate him from other superheroes is he sees being the batman as his true identity, being bruce wayne is just something he do so people won't find out his secret.For example i remember in a epsiode of batman beyond he said he knew that he wasn't going crazy and he knew the hypnosis guy was in his head cause he don't call himself bruce wayne..in his head he calls himself batman.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree with gesy. Bruce Wayne is Batman in disguise, not the other way around.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

I saw Batman Begins on FX like a couple of weeks ago. The last part of the movie was awesome, the Joker card. 

But, the thing that pisses me off is that no TV stations are showing anything Batman related and its getting closer and closer to the 18th.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw Batman Begins on FX like a couple of weeks ago. The last part of the movie was awesome, the Joker card.
> 
> But, the thing that pisses me off is that no TV stations are showing anything Batman related and its getting closer and closer to the 18th.



i know what you mean..when spiderman 3 was coming out almost every commercial you seen was spiderman related. even the shows did something dedicated to it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

From: DA link



> What’s Joker Look Like?
> April 17th, 2007 by Zac Shipley
> 
> 
> ...



Another old article that made me laugh.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2008)

hey you guys I got a Batman trivia question that maybe you guys can answer (I can win a 25$ AMC gift card..so please help )

What un-credited graphic novel inspired the scene in which Batman escapes from Arkham Asylam in the film Batman Begins?

the novel is by Frank Miller

ill rep the person who helps me out


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

The Dark Knight Returns? The Dark Knight Strikes Again? 

That's the only two from Frank Miller, I think...


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2008)

you sure? I just wanna make sure I get it right =/


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Not 100% sure, but those are the two Batman titles from Frank Miller. Not a big comic book reader.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the help

ill rep you anyways


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Miller also did _Batman: Year One_, which _Begins_ is partly based on. 
It was his last _Batman_ story.

Also, he did'nt do _The Dark Knight Strikes Again_, only _The Dark Knight Returns._ The former was a sequel to the latter, but was done without his involvement.

Miller worked on Batman throughout the '80's, so there are a few stories to go through that might be the one you're looking for.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Miller also did _Batman: Year One_, which _Begins_ is partly based on.
> It was his last _Batman_ story.
> 
> Also, he did'nt do _The Dark Knight Strikes Again_, only _The Dark Knight Returns._ The former was a sequel to the latter, but was done without his involvement.
> ...



Ah, okay. The more you know.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2008)

batanga said:


> I have B89, Batman Returns and Batman Begins on DVD.



I have _Batman_ and _Batman Returns_ on VHS (it was a bargain, if I remember), and I used to have _Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_.
I also have _Mask of the Phantasm_ somewhere, I think.

Besides this, I have _Begins_ on DVD (a Christmas present from the year it came out), and I have 2 DVD box sets with episodes from _B:TAS_.

Not that I'm comparing our stuff. I just don't like giving stuff away, mainly.



gesy hyuga said:


> *interview with Christian Bale*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9IAIgilfXg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





Adonis said:


> I agree with gesy. Bruce Wayne is Batman in disguise, not the other way around.



Sorry, but I agree with them. And Bruce is more complicated than what you two think.

It's not just Bruce and Batman in that head of his; there is Bruce Wayne the playboy billionare; Bruce Wayne the Batman; and the real Bruce Wayne, somewhere in-between (and in danger of being consumed by one or the other, esp. the Batman). For _Begins_, Christian Bale said that it was like playing 4 distinct characters (the other being young, angry Wayne).

This is only his early years- he never planned to be Batman forever (no pun intended). Batman was created by his parents' murder, but what _truly_ nurtured him was the endless cycle of violence and insanity that monsters like the Joker bring to the table. The Wayne in _Beyond_- and _Dark Knight Returns_- is one who has basically allowed himself to become Batman in totallity, accepting him as pretty much an essential symbol the world needs to stand against crime and corruption.

What I'm saying is, the Batman you know is still to come, later (that said, I've always wanted a slightly more optimistic end for Bruce, and kinda hope this series will give him that...assuming it gives him an ending at all).  




Chee said:


> I saw Batman Begins on FX like a couple of weeks ago. The last part of the movie was awesome, the Joker card.
> 
> But, the thing that pisses me off is that no TV stations are showing anything Batman related and its getting closer and closer to the 18th.



Sometimes they wait until the week it is released.

Or maybe _Spiderman 3_ has put them off of that.

Or maybe, Batman is not Spiderman, and does'nt do this promotion crap. 
He does'nt need it like that wimp Parker.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ah, okay. The more you know.



Actually, I'm wrong about the _Dark Night Strikes Again_- turns out he did do it.

Still, the rest was right. He did Batman throughout the '80's, while he was'nt busy redefining _Daredevil_ or Wolverine.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Sometimes they wait until the week it is released.
> 
> Or maybe _Spiderman 3_ has put them off of that.
> 
> ...



I probably have to check my directTV guide again, but everytime I search for Batman I just get the animated series.
6 days left, and nothing on FX or USA. 

I remember Sci-Fi showed the entire Incredible Hulk series when TIH came out.


----------



## Memos (Jul 12, 2008)

only a week leftpek


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2008)

Btw anybody know a TV channel that shows the whole Batman the animated series besides Disney? I'm sick of always sitting around for all those brain dead TV shows on there to be over....


----------



## batanga (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Boocock (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow. I was watching Gotham Tonight on GothamCableNews.com, and I actually found that I started to get angry about Mike Engel's opinions. That's just weird. I mean, come on, he is a fictional character who just happens to be questioning if Batman is good or evil. But, they made it seem so real. It was so real that the fans can actually immerse themselves in this world that Christopher Nolan has created.

And it's really, really weird.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2008)

5 more days 

so who's going to the midnight release in IMAX?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2008)

Boocock said:


> Wow. I was watching Gotham Tonight on GothamCableNews.com, and I actually found that I started to get angry about Mike Engel's opinions. That's just weird. I mean, come on, he is a fictional character who just happens to be questioning if Batman is good or evil. But, they made it seem so real. It was so real that the fans can actually immerse themselves in this world that Christopher Nolan has created.
> 
> And it's really, really weird.



i know what you mean..i get into it too..like when he was talking to the mobster and when they said it's batman fualt criminals are out there.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2008)

Roy said:


> 5 more days
> 
> so who's going to the midnight release in IMAX?



This guy right here


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2008)

I got lucky 

my friend bought me my ticket and he said a few days later they were all sold out


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i know what you mean..i get into it too..like when he was talking to the mobster and when they said it's batman fualt criminals are out there.



Harvey Dent shut him up about Batman in the 6th Gotham Tonight. It'd be awesome if Joker crashed the show in the last one.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

The Dark Knight returns sounds like a great title for the next film.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Dark Knight returns sounds like a great title for the next film.



Rather have a brand new title. I like Dark Knight as a title. I'm sure they can think of something better then just adding return.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2008)

The Caped Crusader, anyone?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

Batman 3.

Just to piss off the people who are anal about having dvds organized alphabetically on the shelves even more.

In other words, the Rambo effect.

Though that would be a joke on myself.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 12, 2008)

HOLY HELL. joker's on the fritz.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Is that youtube video a trailer? Cause I don't want to click it if its a scene.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is that youtube video a trailer? Cause I don't want to click it if its a scene.



It's a scene.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2008)

The 3rd one should be called "The Batman"

That scene with joker is awesome


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Damn, you guys are spoiler-whores. 


Third one should be The Caped Crusader.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Third one should be The Caped Crusader.



That would fuck up my collection.

Besides them not being next to each other, they would be 1,3,2.

Good job.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That would fuck up my collection.



Alphabetize it then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

It already is.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Dark Knight returns sounds like a great title for the next film.


You don't title a movie that unless the story of said movie involves a 55 year old Batman, an extremely feminine Joker, a physically fixed Two-Face, a girl Robin, and Superman getting his ass handed to him. You just don't.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

How about The Dark Detective.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> How about The Dark Detective.



Still would be 1,3,2.

But, unless this changes in DK, they haven't shown Batman really doing any detective work.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Still would be 1,3,2.
> 
> But, unless this changes in DK, they haven't shown Batman really doing any detective work.


Nolan said they would be focusing more on his detective abilities and such.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 13, 2008)

I've learned that alphabetizing is Chee's greatest weakness.

It may come in handy someday. ?


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Shadow of the Bat. 



Adonis said:


> I've learned that alphabetizing is Chee's greatest weakness.
> 
> It may come in handy someday. ?



I'd suck at writing a dictionary.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 13, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's a scene.



It's people like you who are spoiling this movie for me. Well people like you & my like nonexistant will power. DAMN U!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> It's people like you who are spoiling this movie for me. Well people like you & my like nonexistant will power. DAMN U!!!!



You watched it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> You watched it?



Nope. He was just telling a fable.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 13, 2008)

Batman: No Man's Land would own as the next title


----------



## Even (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Adonis (Jul 13, 2008)

First negative review:

[/URL]
[/URL]
Click previous page at the bottom. It keeps starting at page 2 even though I'm linking from the first page.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Adonis said:


> First negative review:



Not much of a review- it's really just a short paragraph about Ledger's performance.

Seems like they wanted/ preffered/ only know the more clownish prank Joker,
rather than Joker the twisted psychopath (who, incidentally, came first).


----------



## Adonis (Jul 13, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Not much of a review- it's really just a short paragraph about Ledger's performance.
> 
> Seems like they wanted/ preffered/ only know the more clownish prank Joker,
> rather than Joker the twisted psychopath (who, incidentally, came first).



Read my edit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

I pretty much stopped at the sub-title. That whole review seems to be bitching on how realistic/dark the movie is. 

News flash: Realistic. Batman. Fucking. Rocks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Good someone agrees with batman begins fight scenes. 
*
"Nolan appears to have no clue how to stage or shoot action. He got away with the chopped-up fights in Batman Begins because his hero was a barely glimpsed ninja, coming at villains from all angles in stroboscopic flashes" 
*
truth except to me he didn't get away with it.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 13, 2008)

This movie can't come soon enough. It's been a long time since I've really looked forward to watching a movie, a really long time.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 13, 2008)

No one can make good Batman fight scenes. It's proven.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought the fight scenes in Batman Begins were fine. 

I liked that ice fight in the beginning, I thought that was really cool.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> I thought the fight scenes in Batman Begins were fine.
> 
> I liked that ice fight in the beginning, I thought that was really cool.


That's my point. Those weren't Batman fight scenes. Those were Super Ninja Bruce Wayne fight scenes.

Okay, the fight scenes at the beginning of Batman Forever were cool. But, that is because action scenes are pretty much almost all Val Kilmer is good for.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

I somewhat agree with your point. But I still like the fight scenes in Batman Begins. 
Nothing is wrong with it, they are good fight scenes, Super Ninja Bruce Wayne or not.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 13, 2008)

I crave this movie, but having to wait until 25th July is just...hellish.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 13, 2008)

Adonis said:


> First negative review:
> 
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> Click previous page at the bottom. It keeps starting at page 2 even though I'm linking from the first page.



Seems like an attempt by a reviewer to gain recognition by negatively reviewing a highly praised film.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2008)

^Which is EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

not sure if it's been posted but "ebert Phillips and Roeper" LOVED TDK, they even told people to not watch Hancok so they could have enough money to see TDK twice


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 13, 2008)

that's cuz hancock was bad. =o


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

lol, wtf!? That youtube video with that Joker scene started to play by itself in the Reply to Thread page. 

Stopped it just in time. Almost got spoilered. 



Kilowog said:


> not sure if it's been posted but "ebert Phillips and Roeper" LOVED TDK, they even told people to not watch Hancok so they could have enough money to see TDK twice



They finally got a new episode out? I'll have to watch it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> not sure if it's been posted but "ebert Phillips and Roeper" LOVED TDK, they even told people to not watch Hancok so they could have enough money to see TDK twice



I just finish watching that an hour ago. I recorded it on my DVR.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Found it on youtube, if anyone wants to watch the review.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UELDTKPC-lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw that not too long ago ^

It makes me smile manly tears of joy Y_Y 

This movie is giving me nothing but nice wet dreams


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

indeed, even with Ebert gone that show is still one of the most watched critics and will get what little people were still on the fence to go see it


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> not sure if it's been posted but "ebert Phillips and Roeper" LOVED TDK, they even told people to not watch Hancok so they could have enough money to see TDK twice



I lose respect for reviews who bash another game/movie or anything to prove a point tho not that it matters with that show since i never had respect for them in the first place.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2008)

Number 2


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 13, 2008)

it's not about the money....it's abooout...sending the message.....


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Some interviews with new short clips mixed in:


"You're crazy"
"No, I'm no-T"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 14, 2008)

Christian Bale doesn't sound welsh in his interviews. It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2008)

he's from Wales???


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 14, 2008)

Even said:


> he's from Wales???



Yes, born in Wales grew up in England. He doesn't have any english accent nor welsh accent


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought the fight scenes were fine too.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Number 2



holy crap, good eye:

"Recruit henchmen, sacrifice one to fake own death"



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yes, born in Wales grew up in England. He doesn't have any english accent nor welsh accent




yes he does, look at any interview he does or most of his non american movies


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2008)

I really like all those fake websites coming up from Gotham Makes it feel so much more real  also love how they've all been Jokerfied
What's your favorite? 
I think I'll have to say the Gotham Cable News  But whysoserious.com is awesome too


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Harvey Dent feels pretty.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2008)

the joker can never die, only the actors who play him[/duffman]

indeed in the comics he had a brain tumor but god bitchslapped him back to life because he didn't want him in any afterlife


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol joker           .


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Your set isn't smiling BAD BD!


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Everyone should have a jokerized set.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

It's official: New York hates Batman.

Thanks to three negative reviews, all from New York based magazines, The Dark Knight has dropped down to an 86% on RottenTomatoes and a 74% on Metacritic.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the joker can never die, only the actors who play him[/duffman]
> 
> indeed in the comics he had a brain tumor but god bitchslapped him back to life because he didn't want him in any afterlife




Seriously? Did that happen in the comics?


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Those reviewers are just pissy cause the movie is far different than all other the other superohero/Batman films.

I am actually glad that it is different, dark and serious. I honestly couldn't take the Batman movies previous to Batman Begins seriously. 
What? With the Joker from Tim Burton's Batman dancing to Prince? Oh yea, I was totally scared of the guy.
And Batman Forever with its cheesy sound effects? No freakin' thank you.

I'm so glad Nolan is taking a different approach. And fuck all those reviewers that say "its too dark and serious!" To them I say: Why so serious? 



Ziko said:


> Seriously? Did that happen in the comics?



I wouldn't be surpised if it did.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol, the guy from the New Yorker's complaint was that the climax goes on forever.

You mean the entire movie is a high point of drama and tension? Holy fuck yeah!


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Lol, the guy from the New Yorker's complaint was that the climax goes on forever.
> 
> You mean the entire movie is a high point of drama and tension? Holy fuck yeah!



lol, I saw that too. Seriously my thoughts were, "Who the fuck wouldn't like that!?"

Sounds like it won't have any boring parts, _fabulous_.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Lol, the guy from the New Yorker's complaint was that the climax goes on forever.


Srsly?

New York is butthurt for only having Spider Man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2008)

^and daredevil...kingpin...theres lots of superheros..from new york


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> ^and daredevil...kingpin...theres lots of superheros..from new york


But they all suck though


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 14, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> ^and daredevil...kingpin...theres lots of superheros..from new york



Kingpin's not a superhero.

But New York does have the Fantastic Four, the Avengers, Daredevil as you said, Luke Cage, Dr Strange and others living or headquarted in it. 

The X-Men's mansion is outside the city, and occasionally Blade or the Punisher pass through to deal out some really nasty stuff to vampires and the lowrst forms of scum. Gotham and Metropolis are both based on the city too, one being a bleak and the other an uplifting portrait.

Really, the fact that it has a crime-rate at all is just mind boggling.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it's wonderful that Rotten Tomatoes added comment sections for individual reviews. These "critics" deserve to know exactly how we feel about their opinions. That being said, it wouldn't surprise me if some deliberately gave bad reviews just to go against the grain. People usually read only the first batch of positive ones, but negative reviews for critically acclaimed films draw lots of attention regardless of when they're released.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think the negative reviews are going to do anything, a lot of people are hyped already. This movie is gonna sell.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

Arishem said:
			
		

> These "critics" deserve to know exactly how we feel about their opinions.



Lol.

"Yeah, Cletus! Let's take these thur critics and string 'em up for being contrary. How dare a critic, who is by definition a "fault-finder", find faults!"

Seriously, though, I'm not bashing the reviews for being negative; I'm bashing them for being meritless.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think that they'll have any effect as well. However, it's sad when a so-called critic is dishonest with their evaluation. One of them actually had the gall to say he doesn't care that most of his colleagues like TDK. Why even mention that in his review?

@Adonis
I'm not faulting all of the reviewers who honestly didn't like the film; I'm referring to the critics who give bad reviews just to get attention, but that probably wasn't clear.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Most of the critics that are negatively reviewing the movie are trying to find the smallest thing wrong with the movie and amplify it 100 times so it sounds like the movie is a trainwreck.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> Most of the critics that are negatively reviewing the movie are trying to find the smallest thing wrong with the movie and amplify it 100 times so it sounds like the movie is a trainwreck.


Yeah, I've just read two of the negative "reviews" of rotten tomatoes and they are all crap, they don't even deserve to be called reviews. Two called the movie too dark and no fun which is incredibly retarded because that's how Batman is supposed to be while other clearly has a dislike for superhero films and is completly biased.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Yeah, I've just read two of the negative "reviews" of rotten tomatoes and they are all crap, they don't even deserve to be called reviews. *Two called the movie too dark and no fun *which is incredibly retarded because that's how Batman is supposed to be while other clearly has a dislike for superhero films and is completly biased.



 

To that reviewer: Get the fuck out and watch that shit called 'Batman Forever' if you want happy and fun.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> To that reviewer: Get the fuck out and watch that shit called 'Batman Forever' if you want happy and fun.



Batman Forever was'nt that happy and fun.

Batman and Robin was, but Forever had at least some moments of darkness.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

For gReaT JUsTice


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ I just died a little inside. 



masamune1 said:


> Batman Forever was'nt that happy and fun.
> 
> Batman and Robin was, but Forever had at least some moments of darkness.



I couldn't take that movie seriously at all.

It was filled with constant stupid sound effects, like rubber ducky sounds and whatnot. The green and magenta colors in the city really didn't go with the dark atmosphere.
There were jokes in there, but they were so bad and horribly placed that you didn't even recognize them.

Overall, it was completely stupid to me. =\


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 14, 2008)

batanga said:


> For gReaT JUsTice


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 14, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Batman Forever was'nt that happy and fun.
> 
> Batman and Robin was, but Forever had at least some moments of darkness.


Yeah, but they were completly killed by that travesty of Two face and off course, Robin. A LOT of humor was added in a story which shouldn't be humerous and resulted in a mediocre movie.




batanga said:


> For gReaT JUsTice


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> You were'nt supposed to.
> 
> Come on, it was'nt that bad. It might not have been true to the spirit of Batman (well, there are some versions of him......) but if there was nothing else on on TV, I could happily sit back and enjoy it.
> A decent and enjoyable action-adventure film does'nt need to be dark, gritty, and deal with deep philosophical themes about vigilantism, corruption, and the perils of heroism (though it looked like it made a half-hearted attempt).
> ...



It was that bad. Amazingly I watched the whole thing, I'll give the director some props for keeping me somewhat interested, but I felt like kicking someone when the credits started to roll.

I wish Tim Burton directed that film. Whoever directed Forever should be shot onsight.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, you guys have no sense of fun.

Here's some talking toys:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlLeCu63HCA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiBhLayXlwA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW6N2icB88s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTFqBM7ZtNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> It was that bad. Amazingly I watched the whole thing, I'll give the director some props for keeping me somewhat interested, but I felt like kicking someone when the credits started to roll.
> 
> I wish Tim Burton directed that film.* Whoever directed Forever should be shot onsight*.


it was actually the same guy that "Batman and Robin". Seems Forever was just too dark for him and wanted to make it "more fun" like those neg reviewers would have wanted.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Why so serious?*
> 
> Here's some talking toys:



Fixed. 



Lestat Uchiha said:


> it was actually the same guy that "Batman and Robin". Seems Forever was just too dark for him and wanted to make it "more fun" like those neg reviewers would have wanted.



I hate that director than.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

TWo fAcE


----------



## Boocock (Jul 14, 2008)

When I read those negative reviews, I only read things that will make me like the movie.

Also note that two of those reviewers were jealous New Yorkers, who are possibly upset because New York didn't get to be Gotham and Chicago did. Production of The Dark Knight in Chicago generated $45 million in the city's economy and created thousands of jobs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2008)

Those two batman movies were directed by Joel Shoemocker(I cant spell his name...). He's actually a pretty good director, who is quite stylish.

He did good with "Lost Boys" and "Number 23". I dont remember his batman movies well enough. I did like some of the use of colors in "Batman and Robin" though.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 14, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Those two batman movies were directed by Joel Shoemocker(I cant spell his name...). He's actually a pretty good director, who is quite stylish.
> 
> He did good with "Lost Boys" and "Number 23". I dont remember his batman movies well enough. I did like some of the use of colors in "Batman and Robin" though.


Those movies were terrible. Batman Forever was terrible, and Batman and Robin was terrible. His movies were quite stylish indeed. And, with a better script, maybe that style would have worked out well. But, the movie suffered because he got way too stylish, because they got way too far away from the source material, and because the stories were terrible. In reality, it just wasn't that great.

Maybe in another reality.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Boocock said:


> Those movies were terrible. Batman Forever was terrible, and Batman and Robin was terrible. His movies were quite stylish indeed. And, with a better script, maybe that style would have worked out well. But, the movie suffered because he got way too stylish, because they got way too far away from the source material, and because the stories were terrible. In reality, it just wasn't that great.
> 
> Maybe in another reality.


What, you didn't like neon bars on weapons, and neon all over the place


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

I should neg you, batanga, because that was literally painful. No, I don't mean hyperbolic "OMG, I think that gave me cancer" embellishment I mean I felt actual physical distress while watching the clip.

Why the fuck does Mr. Freeze have nipples on _his_ suit!?


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Why the fuck does Mr. Freeze have nipples on _his_ suit!?



Batman had nipples on his first suit in Batman Forever, and Robin still has nipples on his suit. It's fucking gay.



> He did good with "Lost Boys" and "Number 23".



He did Number 23!? 
That's one of my favorite films. 

He must've got a kick is the ass and changed his style then. =\


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone wanna jokerfye my sig? i tried, but alas, micrsoft paint is too cruel a mistress fer me. D=


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2008)

He was just the wrong choice for a Batman film. 

Its not about style, its just about poor casting.

Of course, sometimes a director would surprise you. If someone told me that Peter Jackson was going to do the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy, I would have laughed and said they would suck, because I only knew Jackson from "Dead Alive" and other grossout splatter flicks. However, he showed he could do great things.

I wouldnt have guessed Nolan was the right director for Batman either. 

Unfortunately, Shumacker just didn't suit Batman too well. In his defense, alot of people thought Burtons films were too dark, so he just was trying to give the people what they wanted. Unfortunately, the truth is people simply wanted an all around good Batman flick.

Burton's 1989 film had the coolest look of them all, but the script sucked. I dont remember much of Returns, other than the fact it both creeped me out and bored me as a kid. Forever was just a normal action flick, nothing too stick out. Batman and Robin was just a mess. An attractive mess, but still a mess.

I intend to rewatch all the Batman movies for my site, but so far I've only gone through the 1989 version.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

10char limit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> 10char limit.



Do one for Ellen Page. Puh-lease.



Vonocourt said:


> Nice way to be a sheep.


Yes I'm aware of the hypocrisy.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I should neg you, batanga, because that was literally painful. No, I don't mean hyperbolic "OMG, I think that gave me cancer" embellishment I mean I felt actual physical distress while watching the clip.


You're welcome


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Baaaaa.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

I have to do everything with paint, too lazy to install photoshop


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the set, Chee


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

No problem. 

Photoshop is like a god compared to MS Paint.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

I downloaded a 3 month free trial of Photoshop, once.

Had no fucking idea how to use it...


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

lol, I used lots of tutorials back in the day and now its like a second nature to me.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> 10char limit.



......i love you, chee.

the teeth's a noice touch. thansk a load.


----------



## Clue (Jul 14, 2008)

I just bought my tickets for opening night; so excited!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> ......i love you, chee.
> 
> the teeth's a noice touch. thansk a load.



One of those Jokerized Gotham websites had the teeth thing, I thought it would be a nice touch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I downloaded a 3 month free trial of Photoshop, once.
> 
> Had no fucking idea how to use it...



That's why I just crop images. >_>

Thanks Chee.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Just saw this on digg, dunno if it's been posted:


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

The 89 Batman was one of the very first movies I saw in theatres. I was born in 88 and my mom took me to go see it when it came out. I've been a Batman fan ever since. I remember enjoying all the movies as a kid, but I can look back now and acknowledge the faults Forever+BnR had. You have to admit, Keaton played a good Batman. 

I have my tickets for TDK, I just need some money for goodies now


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2008)

He did fine, acting wise. He just didn't have much to do.....he was upstaged by the Joker.

Then again, I dont remember much of "Returns", so I need to see that once again.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 14, 2008)

Edit: NVM!!


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 15, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's official: New York hates Batman.
> 
> Thanks to three negative reviews, all from New York based magazines, The Dark Knight has dropped down to an 86% on RottenTomatoes and a 74% on Metacritic.



Those NY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just butthurt because CHICAGO got to experience the glory of The Dark Knight.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2008)

figured you guys would like to see some ownage


*Spoiler*: _BATMAN'S GREATEST DEFEAT_ 







stuff happens....









stuff happens...


----------



## Adonis (Jul 15, 2008)

Having Batman be paralyzed by some C-rate, steroid-junkie villain is simply appalling to me.



Moving on, who'd pay 50-60 dollars for this Joker bust?


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't really like the face in that bust and no I wouldn't buy it, I don't buy shit like that.
I'm also dirt-poor


----------



## Adonis (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd buy it for 20 (maybe...) But 60!? It could at least come with a pair of goddamn arms and legs for that much!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 15, 2008)

i'd buy it fer 20 and made of plastic. i dig it.


----------



## DirkaDirk (Jul 15, 2008)

i cant frekin wait to see batman!
joker is awesome and i found a perfect opertunity to make a y so srs? sig


----------



## Arishem (Jul 15, 2008)

Lucius really outdid himself with the Tumbler's upgrades. You can see it here:


----------



## Bushin (Jul 15, 2008)

Let me ad my small voice to the growing chorus! This movie has been so anticipated. I think it will become an instant classic.


----------



## DirkaDirk (Jul 15, 2008)

yeh gonna be the one instant classic


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2008)

That bust is hideous (and not in a good way). I wouldn't give a penny for that. 



Arishem said:


> Lucius really outdid himself with the Tumbler's upgrades. You can see it here:



 oh that's perfect. 

It's good to finally be through all the comic movies for this year. And they couldn't have picked a better finish.

Edit: Okay I'm safely on the bandwagon


----------



## Boocock (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Those NY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just butthurt because CHICAGO got to experience the glory of The Dark Knight.


As I said earlier, it's the $45 million dollars and the thousands of jobs that The Dark Knight generated. Spider-Man 1 wasn't even filmed in New York that much. It was film in studios. Production of the film only moved to New York for two weeks. The rest was done in LA.

Chicago even got the big Spider-Man 2 train stopping scene. Not New York. Chicago. Weird, ain't it? Spider-Man 2 was only filmed in New York for a month. That was a very small portion of the filming.

For the record, The Dark Knight was shot in Chicago for thirteen weeks. That's basically three months. They were parked there from June 2007 to September 2007. 

Do you know how much New York would have benefited from having a movie filmed there for three months straight? Not only that, the two other really big superhero blockbusters, Iron Man and Hancock, were set in LA. New York had nothing.


----------



## Major (Jul 15, 2008)

Bushin said:


> Let me ad my small voice to the growing chorus! This movie has been so anticipated. I think it will become an instant classic.


 So true 

 I can't rep you.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Lucius really outdid himself with the Tumbler's upgrades. You can see it here:


 Nice...

I don't think I've ever been this stoked to see a movie before. Shit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

60 dollars for an ugly ass bust like that? No thanks.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope I get to see it the first day it comes out.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn, I'm right now on a cyber in front of a movie theater that is preselling the tickets  waiting for it to open. I'm loosing my mind waiting.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

I need to call my grandma to confirm what time she wants to see it so I can preorder tickets. =\

Cause I don't think I'll be able to get any on opening day. 

Argh.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Could someone Jokerize my sig?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

apparently there is more reason in seeing Dark Knight

here.


uh oh


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> apparently there is more reason in seeing Dark Knight
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Is that spolier free?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

its not about the movie its about one of the trailers shown before


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

WATCHMEN TRAILER?! Holy shit

*is dying*


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> its not about the movie its about one of the trailers shown before



Oh, okay. 

Awesome, I can't wait to see this trailer during TDK. pek


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Shit now I feel like spending even more money and watching the IMAX of TDK.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait..that is IMAX exclusive?


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Shit, I get to see this on 26th... I have to stay out of here for a week!


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Could someone Jokerize my sig?


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Freakin' Luffy. He's always a pain in the ass to Jokerize cause of that huge grin of his.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

I need to install photoshop and update my jokerizing, it looks kinda crappy atm.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Hah, I love that ride it cowgirl. Nice, seems very Jokerish.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Freakin' Luffy. He's always a pain in the ass to Jokerize cause of that huge grin of his.




I was actually thinking that it might be hard for one of you guys to jokerize him because of his huge grin.

thanks very much though!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

^Ha, I was thinking bout Jokerizing a pic of Andre 3000. It has him wearing a shirt that says Padres & i was gonna mark out the es & make it say padded room. Too bad i suck at jokerizing tho.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> ^Ha, I was thinking bout Jokerizing a pic of Andre 3000. It has him wearing a shirt that says Padres & i was gonna mark out the es & make it say padded room. Too bad i suck at jokerizing tho.



Have the pic?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know why when I try to make this  my Avy it won't work?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Have the pic?





Snatched from DA 
Gonna need a slight adjustment in size.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2008)

Smylex

I am sure someone will want this for a set.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Snatched from DA
> Gonna need a slight adjustment in size.



So you want "Padded Room" on his shirt?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Smylex
> 
> I am sure someone will want this for a set.



That is so cool!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Watchmen trailer.

Oh shit!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> So you want "Padded Room" on his shirt?



Yessir. A few hahaha's around him, ya know standard joker ish.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

The amount of buzz Joker's caused around the internet tubes is pretty cool.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Sure. Just do what ya feel, I'm just glad you're doin this at all.





I would've done more haha's, but my hand was statring to hurt.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone make my avy transparent?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2008)

then rest you hand


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> I would've done more haha's, but my hand was statring to hurt.



Thank you massa. I's gon sho put this signature here to some good use sir. pek


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Can someone make my avy transparent?



Last one for the time being. I am pooped.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea, we need a really large scale modfuck for the 18th.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Last one for the time being. I am pooped.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Omg, your avatar, batanga! 

Hopefully a lot of people will participate on that Put a Smile on your Set on the 18th. That itself would be epic.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

I would hope so. Lol WB, should be paying us for all the free promotion we've been giving them.

Batanga's avy>>>>>all.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

The mods should do this:

Grimmjow/Weasel's Arrancar Café


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2008)

YES THEY SHOULD!!!!!


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> The mods should do this:
> 
> Grimmjow/Weasel's Arrancar Café


That would be epic.

Have you asked a admin/mod if they could?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

OMFG YES!!!!!!!! Nice work Chee.
But yea quick off topic question, I havent
paid enough attention to you to notice, but
are you a boy or girl? Cuz with a name like 
Chee, i m thinkin female.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll ask them if enough people want it to happen. 

And yes, I have boobs and a vah-jay.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'll ask them if enough people want it to happen.
> 
> And yes, I have *boobs and a vah-jay*.




Pics!!!!!!!!!!?


Kidding, anyways, you should ask them cause that would be so fucking epic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

I just made a thread, it might be denied, but who knows. Mods like to modfuck.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'll ask them if enough people want it to happen.
> 
> And yes, I have boobs and a vah-jay.



Boobs & a vah jay jay 
"Well hello beautiful."


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

YEAH, I GOT THE TICKETS YEEEAAAHHH . On friday night, I'll be watching the Dark Knight (nice rime).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

lol, if you are familiar with the website, "Arrow in the Head", he reviewed it and gave it a 4/4 star rating.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> The mods should do this:
> 
> Uchiha Gods of Trinity


This, totally this!

And change everyone's name to something cool.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> This, totally this!
> 
> And change everyone's name to something cool.



They should change the usernames to like "Why so serious?"


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 15, 2008)

hey guys you'll love this review!





All you need to know is that they not only gave Hancock 4 stars, they gave the *LOVE GURU* a higher rating than TDK.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

2 and a half stars? 

It's just another "its too serious" type of review.


> Why do comic-book movies want to be serious literature?


I stopped right there. I wish I can punch these guys in the face and yell, "why so fucking serious?"

Shit, its supposed to be dark. It's better dark. It's better serious.  x 100



> All you need to know is that they gave the LOVE GURU a higher rating than TDK.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> hey guys you'll love this review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That "critic" is a fucking joke, only 3 reviews so far (that guy included) and they all gave shitty reasons and its was pretty much a fact that they have sth against serious comic book movies. i bet that guy would love "Batman and Robin".


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> hey guys you'll love this review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC FAIL!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

You want bat-nipples? Okay. You want a Joker that dances to Prince? Okay. You want Robin in the series? Okay.
Okay...GTFO plz.

Serious Batman rules. I wouldn't take it any other way. pek


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> hey guys you'll love this review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Page unavailable/under construction
I'll take your word on it that they're idiots though. I know star magazine...


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> You want bat-nipples? Okay. You want a Joker that dances to Prince? Okay. You want Robin in the series? Okay.
> Okay...GTFO plz.
> 
> Serious Batman rules. I wouldn't take it any other way. pek


Quote for fucking truth.

Hey, I've just checked rotten tomatoes and another negative "review" has apeared, guess from what place again?.....You guessed it, New York. Seriously, this New york critics don't have a fucking clue of what a good movie is. He gave, like all the others, no real argumant to say the movie was bad and kept getting stuff out of his ass.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Why in the world would they want a "funny" Batman?

From what I saw in the trailers, it does have a couple of jokes here and there. But come on! This whole movie can't be a laugh-fest! There aren't enough words to describe those people's stupidity.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

I got my ticket for Friday 12:01*AM*


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I got my ticket for Friday 12:01*AM*



Have fun staying up all night. 

I mean it, you are going to have fun!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

Will have to go to the theatre a couple hours early neway 1st show yeah midnight launch


----------



## Arishem (Jul 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdADVQltYpM[/YOUTUBE]
TDK gets two thumbs way up. There's a small spoiler concerning the plot, but asides from that, it's spoiler free. My anticipation is starting to reach critical mass.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I did'nt see any spoilers in that review.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 15, 2008)

The little spoiler I was talking about is
*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman's out-of-town trip.


 Most probably wouldn't view it as anything to worry about, but some--specifically those who like to watch a film completely ignorant of what happens--will in my experience.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The little spoiler I was talking about is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, well, I guess that is a little bit of a spoiler.

But only a little bit.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I don't even consider it a spoiler myself, but certain moviegoers go off over the smallest things. I think it's hilarious when they do, though.  One super hero movie I'd really like to see, which will probably never get made, is a new Swamp Thing film. Guillermo del Toro would be perfect as the director. The character who ushered in the dark and mature comic genre deserves as much.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm gonna go watch The Dark Knight tonight 

my friend just gave me a call to see if I wanted to go because he won some tickets of the film online and I think it's going to be in Universal City Walk


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> I'm gonna go watch The Dark Knight tonight
> 
> my friend just gave me a call to see if I wanted to go because he won some tickets of the film online and I think it's going to be in Universal City Walk



Lucky bastard, I hate you now


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> Lucky bastard, I hate you now





I was gonna take you but I don't like haters


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> I'm gonna go watch The Dark Knight tonight
> 
> my friend just gave me a call to see if I wanted to go because he won some tickets of the film online and I think it's going to be in Universal City Walk



Lucky!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2008)

@ One Critic on Rottentomatoes.  He had the audacity to give The Dark Knight a negative review after giving Hancock a positive review.  What a dumb ass.

Message to the OP:

You fucked up.  Heath Ledger does not deserve second billing in this film.  The thread title should read, "The Dark Knight (Heath Ledger & Christian Bale)".


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Anybody that gives TDK a negative review and some other shitty movie a positive review is automatically a dumb ass.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Did Star Magazine pull the review? I wanted to read it but it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> Did Star Magazine pull the review? I wanted to read it but it's nowhere to be found.



Either that guy took it out cause he couldnt stand being called an ashole and a joke of a critic, or star magazine recognize how idiotic the review was.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 15, 2008)

What's funny is that all four negative reviews have come from critics in New York. Something must be in the water there. Fail toxin?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> What's funny is that all four negative reviews have come from critics in New York. Something must be in the water there. Fail toxin?



They might be pissed that the greatest  superhero movie to date wasn't filmed in New York unlike Spiderman, X-man Daredevil and Fantastic four.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

hmmmm, while we're on it, what were some of the better superhero movies?

Good ones: Batman(1989), Batman Begins, Spiderman, X-men, X-men 2, Superman, Hellboy, Hellboy 2

Decent Ones: Superman 2, Superman returns, Spiderman 2, Spiderman 3. Fantastic Four, Fantastic Four 2(both of these would be the weakest in the decent category), X-men 3, Daredevil, Hancock, Hulk, Incredible Hulk

Bad ones: Superman 3, Superman 4, Electra

Once again, cant remember most of the 90's batman movies. 

Cant think of anything else.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

@batanga- heres the review in case you still can't see it.. it got a 2.5 out of 5



> Why do comic-book movies want to be serious literature? That’s the problem with this movie the same way it was with 2006’s “Superman Returns.” Instead of being exciting pop-culture entertainment that forces the viewer to take it seriously, the movie takes itself too seriously – and misses the fun in the process. Well, almost – the late Heath Ledger seems to be having a great time as the tongue-flicking, homicidal Joker, played as a mad dog with a sense of humor. Whenever Ledger is on the screen, even when the script tries to slow him down, he barrels through with more gleeful evil than you can imagine.
> 
> Otherwise, this long (2-1/2 hours!!), overplotted movie never misses a chance to hammer home what a tortured hero Batman is. Bale plays him as though his boxers are too tight. And there’s far too much of straight-arrow District Attorney Harvey Dent (Aaron Eckhart) and not nearly enough of his transformation into the crazed Two-Face (one of the movie’s best visual effects). Though some of the action sequences will drop your jaw, there’s too much gab between chases and too many generic battles to keep the movie from grinding along instead of flying. A tip for the future: The best tragic heroes don’t spend the movie talking about their own tragedy.
> 
> Long story short: This movie is too in love with itself to make you love it.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Catwoman, Hulk...


I'm reading The Dark Knight Returns atm... good stuff.

//EDIT-
Thanks Roy, two and a half hours is not long... this guy has no attention span


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

> Why do comic-book movies want to be serious literature?



How dare they try to make it more than just masturbation.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

I seriously wonder what was up that guys ass when he wrote that review


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy, that review is fucking moronic.  Why is this douche bag a critic?  Seriously...I could write a better review than that.

MartialHorror, how dare you.  You have a lot of audacity to not include Iron Man in your "good" list.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> hmmmm, while we're on it, what were some of the better superhero movies?
> 
> Good ones: Batman(1989), Batman Begins, Spiderman 2, X-men, X-men 2, Superman, Hellboy, Hellboy 2, Iron Man.
> 
> ...



Fixed (why the hell was Spiderman 3 in decent ?)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> //EDIT-
> Thanks Roy, two and a half hours is not long... this guy has no attention span



Two and half hours is long for a movie. Just depends on the material that fills that runtime.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm happy that its 2 hours and 20 minutes, it will entertain me longer than those films that barely squeak by 2 hours.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

Ack, sorry. I forgot Iron Man.

FYI, I reviewed Iron Man and actually stated it was probably the best superhero movie ever made. I simply forgot about it when listing those....

As for Spiderman 3, I thought the special effects redeemed it enough.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> As for Spiderman 3, I thought the special effects redeemed it enough.



The only special effect that could remotely redeem that movie was the first Sandman scene.

The rest of it was pretty substandard for such a huge budget. Copy and paste faces anyone?


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

The only part I liked about Spiderman 3 was the beginning fight between Peter Parker and Green Goblin Jr. Everything else sucked.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Spill's unedited audio review of The Dark Knight.
here


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The only special effect that could remotely redeem that movie was the first Sandman scene.
> 
> The rest of it was pretty substandard for such a huge budget. Copy and paste faces anyone?



I thought Venom was awesome...the fight scenes were far superior to the other two films.

When it comes to hating or liking a film, it depends on how you see a film.

A professional critic will look at Spiderman 3 and recognize its not a very good film, but it can be fun for alot of people.

It's why crap like "Prom Night(2008)" does well at the box office.....it entertains enough people.

Also, look at any classic film on imdb.com, every classic has its detractors.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> When it comes to hating or liking a film, it depends on how you see a film.
> 
> A professional critic will look at Spiderman 3 and recognize its not a very good film, but it can be fun for alot of people.
> 
> ...



Umm, that was kinda unprompted.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Spill's unedited audio review of The Dark Knight.
> here



23 minutes? Too long.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> 23 minutes? Too long.



Yet 2 1/2 hours is fine.

EDIT:Listening to the review, One of them said Two-Face has a fully realized story.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yet 2 1/2 hours is fine.
> 
> EDIT:Listening to the review, One of them said Two-Face has a fully realized story.



It has video along with it. 

I'm glad Two Face is getting a good story.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm really excited about this movie, it's going to take America by storm.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> It has *video* along with it.



It was shot on film.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It was shot on film.



Even better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Even better.



Reap the granules of visual goodness!


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Reap the granules of visual goodness!



Don't forget the audio, the sound track sounds amazing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Don't forget the audio, the sound track sounds amazing.



TruHD track baby!...


...in the fall...


----------



## Arishem (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm interested to see how Two-Face's story will be resolved in TDK. Will he end up in Arkham Asylum or escape into Gotham's underworld? To be honest, I would prefer the latter, so he can be Batman's main adversary in the next movie. Bruce  should take down him, Scarecrow, and what remains of the mob to finally put Gotham back on its feet. It'd also be the perfect time to introduce the Penguin as a villain, who would be providing the aforementioned enemies with cutting edge weaponry to kill Batman.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 16, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Fixed (why the hell was Spiderman 3 in decent ?)



Ah Spidey 3 is like the Batman Forever of Spiderman flicks it had its momments and killed the rest the franchise can still be saved in the 4th one

and omg one more day


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 16, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm interested to see how Two-Face's story will be resolved in TDK. Will he end up in Arkham Asylum or escape into Gotham's underworld? To be honest, I would prefer the latter, so he can be Batman's main adversary in the next movie. Bruce  should take down him, Scarecrow, and what remains of the mob to finally put Gotham back on its feet. It'd also be the perfect time to introduce the Penguin as a villain, who would be providing the aforementioned enemies with cutting edge weaponry to kill Batman.



Today I was actually thinking what could be done for the 3rd and it seemed to hit me The guy that plays V in V for Vendeta hugo weaven i think his name is should be the Riddler he would completely own that role & hell I'm sure Nolan can get who ever he wants for the 3rd movie so I'm hoping some big A-list actors come in Rusle Crow mentioned he wouldnt mind being in a Batman movie after working with Bale and Danial D Lewis the guy from there will be blood would be another great guy to play who ever the fuck he wants to be lol and I've heard rumors of Scarlet Johanson is in the talks for Catwoman so the next movie can either top the second or at best equal it if done right 

I was at the IMDB boards and the real review count is 

172 / 4

that is a huge difference


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Having Batman be paralyzed by some C-rate, steroid-junkie villain is simply appalling to me.



Bane is PURE A list villain, sure he sucks in the cartoonsand  the movie, but really he's up there with Ra's Al Ghul and Joker.  he's a physical match for batman and he's smarter than Batman, shame that very few writers pull him off.

also Knightfall was the best Batman arc


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ack, sorry. I forgot Iron Man.
> 
> FYI, I reviewed Iron Man and actually stated it was *probably the best superhero movie ever made*. I simply forgot about it when listing those....
> 
> As for Spiderman 3, I thought the special effects redeemed it enough.



not anymore...

I just saw The Dark Knight...



*FUCKING EPIC!!!!!!*


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got back from an advanced screening.

It was good.

No, it was really good.

No, it was

*FUCKING AWESOME!*


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya, well I just finished taking a shit.



Penguin would be an easier villain to pull off and would show off more Detective work imo.


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya, well I just finished taking a shit.


Me too.

10 more days


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm interested to see how Two-Face's story will be resolved in TDK. Will he end up in Arkham Asylum or escape into Gotham's underworld? To be honest, I would prefer the latter, so he can be Batman's main adversary in the next movie. Bruce  should take down him, Scarecrow, and what remains of the mob to finally put Gotham back on its feet. It'd also be the perfect time to introduce the Penguin as a villain, who would be providing the aforementioned enemies with cutting edge weaponry to kill Batman.



At the end of _Long Halloween_ (the story TDK is primarily based on) Dent ends up in Arkham. However, the sequel to that story, _Dark Victory_ (which the next film is almost certainly going to be based on) kicks off with a failed assassination attempt on him by the sons of Sal Maroni (the gangster who scars him), and he breaks out to wage war on the mob helped by his fellow "feaks". Remember, Dent in this series is more of a violent vigilante than an out-and-out gangster, and some hints of that are in the comics as well.

So it does'nt really matter whether he is caught or not. Actually, he probably _will_ be caught. However, he has no interest in killing Batman except insofar as he gets in his way, which is pretty much how it usually is in the comics anyway. Batman is just an obstacle. The Joker will probably be alive at the end of this one too, given that he has a fairly important part in _Dark Victory_, despite playing second to Dent.

Penguin should be in it, but he should be providing help to Two-Face to get rid of the remnants of the Falcone Mob, not to kill Batman, since Penguin would want to move into their territory. Of course, both he and Two-Face- as well as Scarecrow and Joker if they get roped into things- each plan on betraying the other before it's all done.

And no, it should'nt end with Bruce taking them all down to "get Gotham back on it's feet". It shouold end with some taken down, some presumed dead, and the Penguin getting everything he wants. Gotham does not get a break this early in the game.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

2. More. Days.


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been so hyped up for a movie before...


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

Even said:


> I don't think I've ever been so hyped up for a movie before...





Same here. I don't think I've been so obsessed with a film without seeing it first. 

Joker is sooo cool.


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread has turned into a huge spam orgy, not that I mind...
10. Agonizing. Days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

I might go see this Saturday morning.


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm listening to the raw unedited review on Spill, and they say this movie is better than sex


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ TDK is the definition of sex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing is better than sex.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wanna bet? 

I bet that this movie is gonna make you gasm.


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

Even said:


> I'm listening to the raw unedited review on Spill, and they say this movie is better than sex


Yea, they sound really excited.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> I bet that this movie is gonna make you gasm.



it already has


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

Joker Goon Masks: 

I'm gonna buy one whenever I get the money.


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

If I was a bigger fan, I'd paint my face white with some winter camo greasepaint I have... good thing I'm not a bigger fan.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

aussies tell us about the dark knight


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 16, 2008)

I do like your avatar batanga.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

I might go to an 11:00 AM showing, cause its lunch time and people might be working still. Hopefully it won't be busy.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

im sure atleast 1 aussie has seen it


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

I now have tickets reserved and more than week to go, I need to stop thinking about this movie!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm gonna try to go on Sunday. My Dad wants to see it too, so try to get some father-son bonding with it. Plus, then I won't have to pay for it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> im sure atleast 1 aussie has seen it



Two people on here saw an early showing, get them to post about it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> Two people on here saw an early showing, get them to post about it.



who might that be 

im so hyped for this movie you dont understand


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> who might that be
> 
> *im so hyped for this movie you dont understand *



I have had a Joker/TDK set 24/7 for almost a month now. How do you think I feel!? 

Roy and Skeksis both saw an early showing, both said it was *FUCKING AWESOME*


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> I have had a Joker/TDK set 24/7 for almost a month now. How do you think I feel!?
> 
> Roy and Skeksis both saw an early showing, both said it was *FUCKING AWESOME*



we are in the same agonizing boat it seems  i have to wait until the 24 

they said that  cool, my hype lvls just doubled  how is that possible i thought i was on max hype


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm wearing my Batman sweatshirt that is roughly 5 years old, I expect crazier displays of fandom


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> who might that be
> 
> im so hyped for this movie you dont understand



I understand you my friend, I've been waiting for this since the moment Gordon gave Batman that Joker card in Begins and my enthusiasm scalated incredibly right aftre watching the first adn second trailer and even went to the extreme of arriving two hours before the cinema opened (sth NOBODY does in my country) in order to get my tickets. Oh, I got a BIG smile on my face when i was handed them . I swear the Joker will never leave my avatar nor my sig, he is my role model now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Hahah, I'll probably have Joker sets now and then, but after the 18th I'm gonna put some Ed Norton on. 

omg, if there are Joker cosplayers at the opening day...
But I'd totally take a picture with them. 



vault023 said:


> we are in the same agonizing boat it seems  i have to wait until the 24
> 
> they said that  cool, my hype lvls just doubled  how is that possible i thought i was on max hype



Everytime I see the trailer, my hype lvls sky rocket.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 16, 2008)

I can no longer contain my excitement. I'm going to see this movie Saturday with a legion of my friends. I'm just about to explode. X3


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

vault023, why is your set not appropriately jokerized yet, explain this travesty


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> I can no longer contain my excitement. I'm going to see this movie Saturday with a legion of my friends. I'm just about to explode. X3



Saturday is for the uncool kids. You gotta see it on Friday. 



batanga said:


> vault023, why is your set not appropriately jokerized yet, explain this travesty



I agree, vault, Jokerize it now!


----------



## Shintiko (Jul 16, 2008)

I have my ticket for the midnight opening ready.  Can't wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Correction; Saturday is for the smart kids.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Correction; Saturday is for the smart kids.



Eh', it will still be busy on Saturday as well. Next month is for the smart and uncool kids.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2008)

I just went to the Lux (the most upscale theater in my city) and dropped $19.75 for Balcony seats tomorrow at might.  Balcony seats are more expensive because the chairs have control panels that allow you to purchase alcoholic beverages and food.  I've never thought it was worth it, but I decided to make an exception for The Dark Knight.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2008)

A review came out in the NY Post today... I didn't read it, just skimmed it, and it got 3.5/4 stars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh', it will still be busy on Saturday as well. Next month is for the smart and uncool kids.


Not Saturday at 11AM, which is when the cheap-ass smart kids go.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn I wanna talk about the movie .. but non of you losers has seen it yet


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I understand you my friend, I've been waiting for this since the moment Gordon gave Batman that Joker card in Begins and my enthusiasm scalated incredibly right aftre watching the first adn second trailer and even went to the extreme of arriving two hours before the cinema opened (sth NOBODY does in my country) in order to get my tickets. Oh, I got a BIG smile on my face when i was handed them . I swear the Joker will never leave my avatar nor my sig, he is my role model now.



you last statement is gonna make me crazy  seriously i cant contain my excitement 



batanga said:


> vault023, why is your set not appropriately jokerized yet, explain this travesty





Chee said:


> Saturday is for the uncool kids. You gotta see it on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, vault, Jokerize it now!



so you guys are sayign you havent seen someone waering this sig before


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw it, sucked ass. i win do I?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Saw it, sucked ass. i win do I?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDW0ZnZxjn4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Saw it, sucked ass. i win do I?



lol you nearly won


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2008)

He does not win


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

its over joker won


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to the very first screening (1pm, wednesday July 16th). Went with my girlfriend, who was by far more excited than me, or most on this forum. Srsly, she was frickin bouncing in her seat with this scary kinda fascinated look on her face, her excitement had gotten way past words 

There was actually no cosplayers whatsoever, the entire theatre was filled with either people my age (16/17 years old), and the 40 year old geeks from the comic book store around the corner.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I went to the very first screening (1pm, wednesday July 16th). Went with my girlfriend, who was by far more excited than me, or most on this forum. Srsly, she was frickin bouncing in her seat with this scary kinda fascinated look on her face, her excitement had gotten way past words
> 
> There was actually no cosplayers whatsoever, the entire theatre was filled with either people my age (16/17 years old), and the 40 year old geeks from the comic book store around the corner.



we dont care about that just tell us 

HOW WAS THE FUCKING MOVIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 16, 2008)

If you had cared to read back a few pages.......



Skeksis said:


> Just got back from an advanced screening.
> 
> It was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

i knew there had to a aussie around who saw the movie  thx


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I went to the very first screening (1pm, wednesday July 16th). Went with my girlfriend, who was by far more excited than me, or most on this forum. Srsly, she was frickin bouncing in her seat with this scary kinda fascinated look on her face, her excitement had gotten way past words
> 
> There was actually no cosplayers whatsoever, the entire theatre was filled with either people my age (16/17 years old), and the 40 year old geeks from the comic book store around the corner.



The 16th? I saw it the 15th at 9pm..

I saw some really cool cosplayers and I saw two guys who I think won the prop masks from the robbery bank job in the scene of the movie.. I couldn't take pictures because security toward the pirates was really crazy


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

92% on rottentomatoes at the moment.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

batanga said:


> 92% on rottentomatoes at the moment.



its over this movie is godly 

rottentomatoes are strict


----------



## Adonis (Jul 16, 2008)

You know how sometimes a movie that's so bad that it's good? Is it possible to have a movie that's so good it's bad?

Edit:

Lawl


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> You know how sometimes a movie that's so bad that it's good? Is it possible to have a movie that's so good it's bad *ass*?



Fixed I wouldn't worry about something like that. After all really bad movies only become good because everything about it is negative... 2 or 4 negatives make something positive...


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

I raise


----------



## Adonis (Jul 16, 2008)

batanga said:


> I raise



Homoerotic, pedophilic suggestiveness.



Your move


----------



## batanga (Jul 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Homoerotic, pedophilic suggestiveness.



Joker's boner


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 16, 2008)

if we continue with the trend on RT one negative with ten positive the movie might end up around 90% using the whole 250 reviews thats how many Batman Begins had gotten

and Batman slapping Robin is one of my all time favorite pics xD

its up there with Joker bragging about his boner


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 16, 2008)

batanga said:


> Joker's boner



Damn you 
lol


----------



## Adonis (Jul 16, 2008)

Papa actually did spank


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Papa actually did spank



That's even funnier when you insert Bale's 3-packs a day Batman voice.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

if they recast Joker in another movie, they have to adapt the "Laughing Fish" story arc



> In “Detective Comics” #475 (March 1978), in the story "The Laughing Fish," the Joker used a chemical to cause fish to affect his rictus grin. Having achieved this impossibility and altered every fish in town, the Joker then attempted to register a trademark so that each fish sold would reward him in royalties. The pure insanity of this idea would be laughable except that the Joker began to threaten, assault, or murder anyone in the government who tried to point out how crazy the idea was.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone watched the psychology of the dark knight on history channel?

i did, pretty kewl. kinda wierd, but yea.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> if they recast Joker in another movie, they have to adapt the "Laughing Fish" story arc


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

damn patent office, not givingt he joker his money


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Saw it, sucked ass. i win do I?


Your joking right?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Your joking right?



Read the white part.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 16, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> anyone watched the psychology of the dark knight on history channel?
> 
> i did, pretty kewl. kinda wierd, but yea.



I did. It was okay, I guess.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I just went to the Lux (the most upscale theater in my city) and dropped $19.75 for Balcony seats tomorrow at might.  Balcony seats are more expensive because the chairs have control panels that allow you to purchase alcoholic beverages and food.  I've never thought it was worth it, but I decided to make an exception for The Dark Knight.



Guinness and a Batman flick sounds fucking epic >_>


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

would anyone mind making me a Jokerific set???


----------



## Clue (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm watching the History Channel show right now.  It's okay I guess, kind of common sense stuff.  It's interesting.


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

IGN Australia's review of TDK: 5/5


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Usually the Australian branch is hard on anything they review.

This is good


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

Just saw it at a special pre-screening because I am epic like that.

Spoiler-Free Short Review Below: 

7.9/10 (Very Good/Excellent)

- Acting was overall very good can't complain much about that. (9.2/10)

- Visuals and cinematography were quite good but didn't blow me away like in CoM or anything like that. Action scenes were generally well done. (7.5/10)

- Story was pretty good. Plot seemed a little jumpy at first but twists and turns kept it interesting, especially towards "the end." (7.6/10)

- Dialogue was good in some parts and a little lacking in others. Joker lines were of course great but some of the cheesy one-liners weren't so much. (6.8/10)

- Story Complexity/Profundity was much better than all the previous Batman movies and probably all superhero movies I've seen before. Quite dark (not nearly as dark as I was hoping, but as dark as PG-13 gets) and explores some deeper levels of the psyche. Joker's mind games were very well done and were subtle psychological experiments. Not incredibly deep or loaded with symbolism, but far better than any superhero movie I have seen preceding it. (8.2/10)

- Some Negatives: Yes, there were some negatives here. One was the level of technological absurdity which seemed a tad like a deus ex machina in some cases (as you will see there are a few major one as well). Another was Heath Ledger dying . And that is really it besides what I noted above. Also, not enough graphic violence for my tastes, should have been rated R. 

Overall: 7.9/10 (Very Good/Excellent)


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 17, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Just saw it at a special pre-screening because I am epic like that.
> 
> Spoiler-Free Short Review Below:
> 
> ...


Wow.

A 7.9 is Very Good/Excellent?


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Wow.
> 
> A 7.9 is Very Good/Excellent?



thats what I was thinking.. 7.9 is a a bit better than average, not Very Good/Excellent.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

Overall: 7.9/10 (Very Good/Excellent) lol wat 7.9 is very good excellent


----------



## Mori` (Jul 17, 2008)

8/10 sounds like a very good to me, assuming 10 is nigh perfect and 5 is average.

anyway I think I'll be seeing this when it's out in the uk.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

Saw it at the IMAX yesterday. I'd definitely rate it highly. The only real gripe is the voice acting of the Batman, which is just absolutely terrible.

The Joker more than makes up for it though.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Saw it at the IMAX yesterday. I'd definitely rate it highly. The only real gripe is the voice acting of the Batman, which is just absolutely terrible.
> 
> The Joker more than makes up for it though.


Bast Superhero movie evur?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

So much more than just a Superhero movie.

Dark Knight is THE defining experience in the darker side of crime vs law.


----------



## Cero (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh man in a couple hours


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh wow.

Looking at the possible spoilers on the front page, you guys are gonna be surprised when you see the movie.

Some of its close to home, but some of that stuff is way out there. Trust me, you'll love it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Dark Knight is Amazing. You guys will love this movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

^This man understands^

Check my location, can ya recognise it?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm, im gonna see it thursday or friday, but good lord, did it have to be 2 and half hours, it better be good


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved what Gordon said at the end of the movie when Batman was running from the cops...too bad they killed Two-Face


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I loved what Gordon said at the end of the movie when Batman was running from the cops...too bad they killed Two-Face




*Spoiler*: __ 



So much wasted potential, he had. The coin flipping and all that, it was really amazing. They could have really made that a part of the next movie they plan.

And yeah, what was said at the end, that really did sum it up well.

Loved the juxtaposition between "The hero Gotham needs, but doesn't deserve" and "The hero Gotham deserves, but doesn't need."


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker's magic trick with the pencil is fucking win. It actually got applause from the audience at the screening i went to


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That pencil thing just backed up how twisted he is. Even if it was awesome.

Am I the only one who gets annoyed by people clapping and cheering during the movie?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 17, 2008)

I thank the above posters for using spoiler tags.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

Give it a week and if you haven't seen it, you'll probably not want to look at this thread.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



nah, i hate it too. but this was only minimal, and was deserved. The only other time anyone even made a noticable sound was at the end, where we got another round of applause.

I found Two-Face's coin-flipping, while being a good gimmick, to be overused in the film. I mean, its meant to create a sense of tension, giving you the feeling that everything depends on whether its the normal or charred side. But the overuse of it made it lose it's effect.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

i wanna click the spoilers so so much


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You think so? I found it reinforced, as he's given so much into his inner chaos, that everything he does is just the flip of a coin. Total chance. The more he used that coin, the less he had of anything else. To me, it showed hsi descent into his own madness.




I know Vault, we're probably not helping. Sorry.


----------



## batanga (Jul 17, 2008)

This wait is killing me!


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You think so? I found it reinforced, as he's given so much into his inner chaos, that everything he does is just the flip of a coin. Total chance. The more he used that coin, the less he had of anything else. To me, it showed hsi descent into his own madness.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see where you're coming from, and I can definately view it from that point, but in the end I still found it ending up losing its effect. I think it all depends how you view the meaning of it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

lol i nearly clicked on that  it was an accident


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's why im going to the 10:30 am showing.

screw midnite, it'll be PACKED. too loud.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got back from the film, and it was fucking awesome.  It started out pretty slow, but it eventually picked up and was awesome from then on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, I'm still not too convinced that Two Face died.  I think that maybe he was locked up in Arkham to hide the fact that Gotham's one true hero went insane.  

On another note, my brother has come up with a crazy theory that Rachel didn't actually die, lol


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm, im gonna see it thursday or friday, but good lord, did it have to be 2 and half hours, it better be good



Two and a half hours! Hell yes! 

You guys with the spoilers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more I realize that I must watch this movie, as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm going to see it saturday


i usually see these moovies opeing day but i have to take care of my brothers


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm seeing it tomorrow with my grandparents.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol, you don't take no grandma to see a movie, playa. Not gangsta at all.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, you don't take no grandma to see a movie, playa. Not gangsta at all.



It's either go with them or no movie at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Aw, keep hustlin' then.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aw, keep hustlin' then.


I hustle hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

i must see it before chee


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i must see it before chee



Hahah, Saturday? Sucks for you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

I was invited to go with my friends to the midnight showing and then my parents said no! 
Oh well I'll just see it Friday as soon as possible.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I was invited to go with my friends to the midnight showing and then *my parents said no!*
> Oh well I'll just see it Friday as soon as possible.



This is when you do the cliche "sneak out of the house and run off with your friends" maneuver.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> This is when you do the cliche "sneak out of the house and run off with your friends" maneuver.



Or just murder them.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, you don't take no grandma to see a movie, playa. Not gangsta at all.



You do realize Chee isn't a 6'5 black dude with 'SUPAFLY' tattooed across his back like previously believed, right?

He is white with breasts 

Also, I agree with murdering whoever's parents. Not just for this; they've held you back for too long.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

I am going to see this tonight.  I have avoided this thread because a few pages back I saw a spoiler tag, and the last thing that I want to do is spoil this movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

Adonis said:


> You do realize Chee isn't a 6'5 black dude with 'SUPAFLY' tattooed across his back like previously believed, right?
> 
> He is white with breasts



I'm suspicious of Blaze of Glory too. >_>


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2008)

I still have to wait for a week. 
This sucks.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 17, 2008)

The  emoticon is overused in this thread.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

Adonis said:


> The  emoticon is overused in this thread.


This is my first time using it, I just wanna follow the crowd!


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Soup. 



Vonocourt said:


> Or just murder them.



That works to.


----------



## batanga (Jul 17, 2008)

Am I doing it rite?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Or just murder them.




then cut their faces to make a smile

then take red lipstick and write


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA on the wall

they'll get the message


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> then cut their faces to make a smile
> 
> then take red lipstick and write
> 
> ...



Then grab all their money so you can see the Dark Knight. 

You have to sacrifice some people, but in the end it is worth it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

it's going to be the best 2 hours and 30 minutes of your life


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> it's going to be the best 2 hours and 30 minutes of your life



5 hours, actually. I'll be seeing it again on my birthday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

my brothers birthday is sunday




i'll buy the DVD once that comes out and this time i'll watch the bonus features


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

I still need to get Batman Begins on DVD.

FX is showing Batman Begins again later today, by the way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i'm watching batman begins again before i see the dark knight


----------



## batanga (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm watching all of the older films before TDK, except maybe the one with Alan West..


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 17, 2008)

The Batman movie with Adam West was the shit!!! They had the anti-shark gun (something like that) and had like every main villain in a submarine.  What's not to like?!?!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> I still need to get Batman Begins on DVD.
> 
> FX is showing Batman Begins again later today, by the way.



Harvey Dent is just trying to make the city a better place!


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

ssj2yugi said:


> The Batman movie with Adam West was the shit!!! They had the anti-shark gun (something like that) and had like every main villain in a submarine.  What's not to like?!?!?




You can't get that in TDK. 



gesy hyuga said:


> Harvey Dent is just trying to make the city a better place!



I believe in Harvey Dent too!


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

Roy said:


> thats what I was thinking.. 7.9 is a a bit better than average, not Very Good/Excellent.



Well it wasn't excellent in the context of the history of films.

My Scale:

10 = Perfect (no movie gets this)
9 = Masterpiece (Pan's Labyrinth, The Godfather, Seven Samurai)
8 = Excellent (Reservoir Dogs)
7 = Very Good (Batman was borderline excellent)
6 = Good (Iron Man)
5 = Pretty Good (Hancock is probably a 5.0)
4 = Mediocre
3 = Very Mediocre
2 = Bad
1 = Very Bad
0 = Terrible (Date Movie bad)



Hunter x One Piece said:


> Bast Superhero movie evur?



Based on what I saw...yes.

It was easily better than Iron Man. Much better than Hancock. Better than both Spidermans (the 3rd it was epically better than). Better than B-Superhero movies like Ghost Rider and Catwoman. Better than The Punisher (which was a decent movie). Even better than the three X-Men films...easily. Better than the previous Batman films as well.

Not sure about the Hellboys, but likely better than both (will see the second one soon, never saw the first). Also, I am an enormous fan of GdT due to the phenomenal Pan's Labyrinth, so for me to say that is pretty gutsy (especially considering it is getting reviews that seem even better than Batman).



gesy hyuga said:


> yeah i'm watching batman begins again before i see the dark knight



Already did that. Too much talking and James Bond-esque supervillainry.



gesy hyuga said:


> i must see it before chee



I saw it before all of you. And I wasn't even that in to the hype.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2008)

^I'm pretty sure I saw it before you


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Tomorrow i see this piece of shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Better than Iron Man? That's a bold claim.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

I can see it being better than Iron Man. 

I love Iron Man, but come on, TDK has the Joker!


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Better than Iron Man? That's a bold claim.



The ending made me want an Audi.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Tomorrow i see this piece of shit.



Whoa man, can you hold back your enthusiasm for one fucking second!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Iron Man had sarcastic wit as delivered by Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Iron Man had sarcastic wit as delivered by Robert Downey Jr.



I didn't say Iron Man wasn't great...it was, but The Dark Knight was more my style. Dark and brutal. Plus, it had the fucking Joker.

Too bad he can't raise from the dead for a third film. 

I wanted to see him and Harley Quinn interaction. 

You all need to watch the movie now. Get off your asses and find powerful friends who get minimum wage at a movie theater. Exploit them!


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Iron Man had sarcastic wit as delivered by Robert Downey Jr.



The Dark Knight has psychotic wit as delievered by Heath Ledger.


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Dark Knight has psychotic wit as delievered by Heath Ledger.



Unfortunately Eckhart isn't nearly as great.

He should go back to doing that fireman show...or was that Dennis Leary?


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

The guy that plays Harvey Dent? He's a good actor.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Whoa man, can you hold back your enthusiasm for one fucking second!



I can't sir. This piece of shit will be the worst piece of shit I've ever seen. It will suck so fucking much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can't sir. This piece of shit will be the worst piece of shit I've ever seen. It will suck so fucking much.



The first stage is to accept that you have a problem.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can't sir. This piece of shit will be the worst piece of shit I've ever seen. It will suck so fucking much.



, Chee, you've been beat. Crazy just can't help but belch out noxious clouds of excitement!


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Exactly, he has a problem. Usually therapy works for fantardism, I'd suggest it.


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> The guy that plays Harvey Dent? He's a good actor.



He pales badly compared to Ledger, especially given the importance of his character which is arguably the most important in the story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can't sir. This piece of shit will be the worst piece of shit I've ever seen. It will suck so fucking much.



for now on i'm going to conclude you're a robot


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> He pales badly compared to Ledger, especially given the importance of his character which is arguably the most important in the story.



Eh', I'll have to see for myself.

He was superb in Thank You for Smoking. I like him. 

And of course he's not on Ledger's level. They're playing two different characters with different personalities. I wouldn't compare them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr. as Iron Man > Heath Ledger as the Joker. 

Well, I guess I should reserve my bold claims since I haven't seen the movie yet.

Until proven otherwise, Iron Man > Joker.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are some rather bold claims there CMX.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going to my local movie theater to see the midnight premier of the dark knight in about 5 hours 

My excitement is uncontrollable


----------



## Adonis (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can't sir. This piece of shit will be the worst piece of shit I've ever seen. It will suck so fucking much.



This, coming from a guy who LOVED Transformers, means nothing.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'm going to my local movie theater to see the midnight premier of the dark knight in about 5 hours
> 
> My excitement is uncontrollable



ARGH! I wish I got to see a midnight showing. But at least I'll be able to see it tomorrow. :WOW


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

So any news on anything showing after the credits roll? I don't feel like sticking around for another 3-4 mins.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So any news on anything showing after the credits roll? I don't feel like sticking around for another 3-4 mins.



I hear there is a tribute to Heath Ledger and a crew member that passed away. I dunno if its before or after the credits.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> ARGH! I wish I got to see a midnight showing. But at least I'll be able to see it tomorrow. :WOW



:WOW Indeed

I'm going a little crazy with anticipation, i've been saying 'Why so serious?' all day at random times to random people lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Try watching Iron Man without getting an erection. I dare you!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'm going a little crazy with anticipation, i've been saying 'Why so serious?' all day at random times to random people lol



"My Grandma just passed away."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2008)

Adonis said:


> This, coming from a guy who LOVED Transformers, means nothing.



Did you like Transformers?

I enjoyed it, but thought it was overrated(needed a better script)


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Transformers was good for a summer flick.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Did you like Transformers?
> 
> I enjoyed it, but thought it was overrated(needed a better script)



I thought it was mostly garbage.

CrazyMTF was the person I referred to as loving Transformers. I lose at grammar.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "My Grandma just passed away."



"Why so serious?"


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Did you like Transformers?
> 
> I enjoyed it, but thought it was overrated(needed a better script)



Adonis hated, HATED, Transformers.

I remember when he would tear that movie to shreds. And for good reason, that movie is god awful.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Why so serious? 

The only thing I absolutely hated about that movie was that whore of a love interest. 
There are other things that pissed me off, but yea, that was the major thing. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Try watching Iron Man without getting an erection. I dare you!



Quite hard for a girl to get an erection, no?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Adonis said:


> This, coming from a guy who LOVED Transformers, means nothing.



I'm joking, try not to suck to hard on batman's cock 

I'm obvious a big comic fan, so of course I'm hyped for it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'm joking, try not to suck to hard on batman's cock
> 
> I'm obvious a big comic fan, so of course I'm hyped for it.



I heard Batman's cock, and I came a-runnin'.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> I heard Batman's cock, and I came a-runnin'.



I knew you would 

Think theaters will be crowded early shows? I plan on going after work but i can't buy tickets in advance.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

It's gonna be busy for at least 3 weeks. It's practically suicide going into the theatre on the first day, but its totally worth it for this film.


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow. You all sound like a bunch of giddy schoolgirls.

Trust me. 120 minutes into it and you won't be able to stop thinking "Is it over yet?" Because by that time your mind has turned to moosh. Awesomeness can only be taken in such increments.



Chee said:


> Eh', I'll have to see for myself.
> 
> He was superb in Thank You for Smoking. I like him.
> 
> And of course he's not on Ledger's level. They're playing two different characters with different personalities. I wouldn't compare them.



But Dent is the "focus" of the story (outside of Joker's real life hype). He goes through so many stages that he needs to be "more" versatile than the Joker.

His performance was very good (7.5-ish) but nowhere near Ledger's (9.5-ish).


----------



## Adonis (Jul 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'm joking, try not to suck to hard on batman's cock
> 
> I'm obvious a big comic fan, so of course I'm hyped for it.



I know but even false dissent will NOT be tolerated in this thread. 

And I can never suck on Batman's cock too hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I know but even false dissent will NOT be tolerated in this thread.
> 
> And I can never suck on Batman's cock too hard.



Get use to it fool. When i return i will write up a review on this terrible movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought Transformers was entertaining, but incredibly overrated.

Ill see this hopefully tomorrow.....Im dreading how crowded it will be though.


----------



## Clue (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm kind of sad that I'm not going at midnight.  I'm watching Batman Begins, and it's making me anxious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Did you like Transformers?
> 
> I enjoyed it, but thought it was overrated(needed a better script)





MartialHorror said:


> I thought Transformers was entertaining, but incredibly overrated.



I'm sorry, I didn't catch that. What did you think of Transformers?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

i can't see it tommorrow..

i'm not coming in this thread until i see it..this place will be filled with spoilers lol


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't watch this at midnight, I'm taking my 2 bros and sis to watch this so I only get to watch this once this month lol.

Tix alone gonna cost 40ish then add in popcorn and soda...


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Getting closer and closer. Just finished watching Batman Begins. xD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

I still have to actually watch Batman begins. Is it any good?


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I still have to actually watch Batman begins. Is it any good?



Very good, in my opinion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

It's only 5 minutes long this time Chee.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

What I'm amused by is finding the reviews written by people who just want attention, so they be as negative as possible with loads of flamebait and trolling. It's hilarious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

Joker's match.com page

Large image, no spoilers.


----------



## Clue (Jul 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Joker's match.com page
> 
> Large image, no spoilers.


]

Le sigh.  We're perfect for each other.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

"I'd like a raptor or something."

Bravo.

I raise you this comic page:


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Joker's match.com page
> 
> Large image, no spoilers.



I must marry this man! So much in common!


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2008)

HOLY HELL! 


I don't even think i have words for the pure and utter win this movie was made of 

I don't care if it's three in the morning and i'm tired as hell, i just got back from seeing it and i already can't wait to see it again


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 18, 2008)

I just got back from seeing it and I really enjoyed it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> HOLY HELL!
> 
> 
> I don't even think i have words for the pure and utter win this movie was made of
> ...



Heh, sounds like you had fun. Favourite bit? In spoiler tags, of course.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

That movie was definitly worth it, just got back. Joker's performace stole the movie


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2008)

This movie is multimedia crack.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2008)

9.7 on IMDB, #4 of all time.  Thats hilarious.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

Gooba said:


> 9.7 on IMDB, #4 of all time.  Thats hilarious.



How? ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

It's backing up a hella lot of hype.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

I wanna slit my wrists for not having seen this yet. God, i hope my theaters aren't sold out today or tomorrow.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2008)

I totally enjoyed the movie. It was just a great story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved all of the little plots and schemes that just kept on piling up. Most superhero movies seem have 1 or 2 major plans, the hero comes in, and then that's that. I just liked how they tied seemingly random events into the main story as well as how Joker just took care of so many of his jobs all at once, such as getting Lao out of the department jail cell or Joker having everyone go after the Batman snitch.

I also liked how Joker's lines were written. He's mad, but he makes sense.

Hehe, and his disappearing pencil trick was also nice.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



See, the thing with the boats annoyed me, only because they never pushed the detonators. I wanted to know whether the Joker had tricked them and actually given them the detonators of their own boats, so they try to blow up the others and kill themselves. That was Joker-esque.

Instead we get a moral lesson.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

Loved all the little joker bits, especially


*Spoiler*: __ 




When he is in the nurse outfit trying to get the last explosion to go


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to hear people so far are loving this movie, can't wait to see it tomorrow.

I keep hearing that The Joker stole this movie, which makes me even more amped to see this movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the Joker really did steal the show.



Cero said:


> Loved all the little joker bits, especially
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was completely awesome. One of my favourite bits.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 18, 2008)

So I'm just curious, for the people who saw it, is Heaths version of The Joker better than Jacks in your opinion?

I'll be sure to make my decision on that tomorrow after I've seen it, but from what I've been hearing Heaths Joker was better, but I'm just curious what people on NF think.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

I, unfortunately, haven't seen the other Batman movie with that Joker in it. Real shame.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitly, i, personally thought that heath hit every point of joker dead on. I respect Nicholson's performance but it was a bit gritty. The laugh was akward and he was portrayed as more of a clown than the psychopath he really was. Heath on the otherhand, showed how the joker is a complete madman but in the midst of it, is wise and a bit sane. His performance completely memerized me. The laugh was perfect, the voice, even his posture and demenour. I adored the way he played the joker!


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad I got this name when I did.

Just got back from seeing the movie, and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad the Joker triumphed, even though he was caught. With what he did...bringing down Gotham, Batman, and especially Harvey, he truly is chaos in human form, and that's all he wanted. He got caught, but he had the last laugh. Even with the Joker almost certainly out of the future film(s), I'll still be happy to see the Joker's influence in Two-Face and hopefully any other criminal they bring in. He truly is Batman's greatest villain. They're two sides of the same coin, as it were.




Such an amazing film. It definitely deserves repeat viewings.

@Violent-nin: I suppose it depends on your taste. I personally think Heath's was better. I have no doubt you'll love watching him on screen. He's a joy to watch, even if he his a maniac.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 18, 2008)

I personally found Ledger's to be way wya way better, but as someone on another forum had said, each Joker fits its own era well. If Nicholson's Joker was in The Dark Knight, it would not have worked at all, just like if Ledger's was in the 1989 film.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Joker said:


> I'm glad I got this name when I did.
> 
> Just got back from seeing the movie, and...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do we really thing that the Joker is beaten? Permanently unable to get out of his predicament. That isn't his style.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really thing that the Joker is beaten? Permanently unable to get out of his predicament. That isn't his style.



The Joker always has another game in store for us :]


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really thing that the Joker is beaten? Permanently unable to get out of his predicament. That isn't his style.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not that. It's more that Heath himself has passed on. I don't know if I want to see another actor take on the role--I doubt they'll even put the Joker in future films of this particular franchise unless they reboot it again. I can't see how they would be able to do it justice. Who knows though--I was skeptical of Ledger at first, and he completely shattered that with an amazing performance. Maybe a different actor would be able to do the same.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that. It's more that Heath himself has passed on. I don't know if I want to see another actor take on the role--I doubt they'll even put the Joker in future films of this particular franchise unless they reboot it again. I can't see how they would be able to do it justice. Who knows though--I was skeptical of Ledger at first, and he completely shattered that with an amazing performance. Maybe a different actor would be able to do the same.



Ah, yeah, you raise a good point there. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

DAMN, I WANT TO SEE THIS MOVIE SO BADLY!!!!

been watching some video reviews on Youtube, and that's not exactly cooling down my hype... BEST MOVIE OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Xion (Jul 18, 2008)

Gooba said:


> 9.7 on IMDB, #4 of all time.  Thats hilarious.



That's ridiculous. The movie was good but it was far from a masterpiece.

People should watch Pan's Labyrinth if they want to see a modern masterpiece, not this movie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

About 5 hours until I see it


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

the entire Dark Knight OST is up on Youtube, btw. Epic stuff, truly epic stuff


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 18, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> That's ridiculous. The movie was good but it was far from a masterpiece.
> 
> People should watch Pan's Labyrinth if they want to see a modern masterpiece, not this movie.


So you don't think it merits a 9.7?

My tickets were stolen for the midnight showing last night, so I'm seeing the matinee today. Is it really *that* good?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 18, 2008)

I've just come home from watching this, and I'm still speechless.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

By the way, I think someone should make a Joker fanclub. I was going to do it myself, but I'm too tired and I don't even manage the fanclub I own very well (in other words, I don't sign on enough).

Now would be the best time...

Unless there already is one. If that's the case, could somebody point me to it?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 18, 2008)

If anyone makes one, post the link on here.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 18, 2008)

The movies Perfect hell the only complain I have is Bale needs better control of his Batman voice


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So I'm just curious, for the people who saw it, is Heaths version of The Joker better than Jacks in your opinion?
> 
> I'll be sure to make my decision on that tomorrow after I've seen it, but from what I've been hearing Heaths Joker was better, but I'm just curious what people on NF think.



Its better than Mark Hamill Heath's Joker blew me away and he owns every scene he is in hell you can say Bale was good but when he was around Heath it was like he stepped up his game as well. So Heath's Joker the best one period Jack's got left in the dust by this role and If he doesnt at the very least get a Oscar nod I will be pissed


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Heh, sounds like you had fun. Favourite bit? In spoiler tags, of course.



 Joker scenes....his performance was fantastic.


*Spoiler*: _ On another note..._ 



I was suprised to see the scarecrow in this one (no matter how fleeting it was) 





I sent in a request to make a Joker FC


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought joker fc already existed...


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2008)

batanga said:


> I thought joker fc already existed...



 Oh, well i searched for it and didn't find anything.

Is there already one?


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

I dunno, but at least there used to be one. Did FCs get pruned at some point?


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2008)

Hm, I'm not sure.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

I searched for one and didn't seem to come up with one as well. I could fail at searching, though.

In any case, if the request goes through, consider me one of the first (if not THE first) members!


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 18, 2008)

Just came back from the theater.

Joker was horrible.

Christopher Nolan as Batman was horrible.

Two Face was dumb.

The Story is just completely non existent.

5.4.

jk


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Just came back from the theater.
> 
> Joker was horrible.
> 
> ...



Why so serious? 

Couldn't resist regardless of you joking.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Christopher Nolan as Batman was horrible.



Lawl. I don't think you even had to say JK after that line.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Lawl. I don't think you even had to say JK after that line.


I meant Christian Bale, always getting them confused for some reason.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I meant Christian Bale, always getting them confused for some reason.



I do it too, no matter how much I remind or correct myself.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Who do you guys think will be the villain in the next film?  Personally, I think that there is a chance that Two Face is still alive, but put into Arkham.  But I'm still not too sure about the next villain.  The Riddler maybe?  But Batman Forever already ruined that...


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you guys think will be the villain in the next film?  Personally, I think that there is a chance that Two Face is still alive, but put into Arkham.  But I'm still not too sure about the next villain.  The Riddler maybe?  But Batman Forever already ruined that...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's alive as well. Lying still on the ground doesn't equal death in my book, especially in comic book movies. I don't recall them saying he was dead, either.

Anyway...about The Riddler, since this is a reboot of the franchise, Batman Forever isn't considered part of the Batman Begins/The Dark Knight continuity, so he can still be "new" like the Joker. It would be interesting to see what Nolan would do with him. I'd say, if they add someone other than Two-Face, it will be either Catwoman or the Riddler.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2008)

Great Movie.  Heath Ledger WAS the Joker, and the joker is chaos.


----------



## dwabn (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this last night and loved it, its a great movie, pretty funny sometimes too. i loved the pencil scene


----------



## Jotun (Jul 18, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> That's ridiculous. The movie was good but it was far from a masterpiece.
> 
> People should watch Pan's Labyrinth if they want to see a modern masterpiece, not this movie.



Pan's was a good movie, a great movie. Masterpiece? I guess for its genre it was one.

I haven't seen TDK yet, but all my friends are telling me its nearly perfect.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2008)

Pencil scene was awesome.  I also love the ambiguity of the Joker's origin


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Now that you guys have seen the movie, I ask you...

Which Joker is superior? Nicholson's version, or Heath's version. Which Joker the best?


----------



## RannaBebop (Jul 18, 2008)

You cant compare the amazing new joker to the original they both did amazing jobs


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 18, 2008)

Ledger's Joker. No contest.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 18, 2008)

I absolutely loved the movie, Batman's voice is the only thing I dont like, but other than that there was nothing wrong with this movie, it was so awesome I'm almost at a loss for words


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2008)

Joker said:


> In any case, if the request goes through, consider me one of the first (if not THE first) members!



Ok 





*Spoiler*: __ 



I also believe that two face is not dead and will probably be in the next movie


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2008)

So is there anything after the credits for you guys that have watched it?

And did they show Red Hood as Joker's origin?


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2008)

No, there's nothing after the credits


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So is there anything after the credits for you guys that have watched it?
> 
> And did they show Red Hood as Joker's origin?



Even Alan Moore did'nt intend the Red Hood to be the Jokers' origin.

Joker has no origin here, and he should'nt in the comics. He is like a Horror villain- part of his power rests on knowing as little about him as possible.

Anyway, here's TDK on IMBD:



4th greatest film of all time, at time of writing. That will change, of course, since they only have about 4,000 votes so far and it's not out everywhere yet. Still, I suppose that says good things about it.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 18, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I absolutely loved the movie, Batman's voice is the only thing I dont like, but other than that there was nothing wrong with this movie, it was so awesome I'm almost at a loss for words




BATMAN IS THE SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT!

I agree with you the only thing wrong is his Batman voice. Other then that Prefect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So is there anything after the credits for you guys that have watched it?
> 
> And did they show Red Hood as Joker's origin?



Jokers Origin is different for every single person he tells it to and it always has been


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you guys think will be the villain in the next film?  Personally, I think that there is a chance that Two Face is still alive, but put into Arkham.  But I'm still not too sure about the next villain.  The Riddler maybe?  But Batman Forever already ruined that...



Riddler would be a great villain and so would bane 

now dont give the excuse of the old batman's ruining the movie cause Batman and Robin ruined Batman and Nolan brought him back from the dead so he can do the same with them also catwoman was semi hinted at for the 3rd


----------



## Random Member (Jul 18, 2008)

The movie was great and Heath did an awesome job as the Joker. Morgan Freeman was in the movie so that's a plus


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

I take it the movie is good.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _May contain SOME spoilers for people who haven't seen it yet..._ 



From Wikipedia: 

Future

Nolan is not committed to another sequel, explaining that he does not normally line up projects after completing a film. Gary Oldman is confident Nolan will return,[13] and Bale said he would return if Nolan did.[14] Oldman hinted in the third film Gordon would have to hunt down Batman.[15] Nolan explained that as long as he is directing, he is not including Robin in the franchise because Bale is portraying a "young Batman", which meant "Robin's not for a few films". Nolan jokingly listed Frankie Muniz as a potential choice, if the studio forced him to cast.[16] Bale joked "I'll be chaining myself up somewhere and refusing to go to work" if Robin is introduced.[17]

In addition, Nolan considered the Penguin difficult to portray on film, explaining, "There are certain characters that are easier to mesh with the more real take on Batman we're doing. The Penguin would be tricky."[18] Both Christina Ricci and Kate Beckinsale have shown interest in playing Catwoman,[19][20] while David Tennant wishes to play the Riddler.[21] Prior to the release of The Dark Knight in 2008, David Goyer ruled out using the Penguin or Catwoman as a villain in a future film, prefering to use antagonists from the comic that had not yet been portrayed on the big screen.[22]





Hmm...


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

To those who've seen it, I'm interested in how they used the Joker's theme music throughout the film? And music in general, Batman Begins had the music volume set too low IMO.

Don't post any spoilers, keep it vague.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 18, 2008)

Well in my opinion this is one of the best movies I ever seen. Leadgers performance was amazing, its to bad he is dead, this role would of done wonders for him.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

It lived up to the hype. I loved it 

It also brought a movie first for me. Normally I don't like hearing kids cry in the theater. But man did I smile when their parents carried them out because the Joker scared them so much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Great, great, great film! <3

There were some negative aspects to it though, which kinda left me disappointed at the end. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rachel Dawes dying and the lack of responce to her death. And the lack of character appearance of Two Face mostly.




8.5/10
Great film, mostly because of the Joker...who was AWESOME, by the way. Heath Ledger did a superb job. pek
RIP.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 18, 2008)

Kids, I remember parents pulling kids out of the theater during the hospital scene in Spider-Man 2...I would think not taking kids to see this is a given.

EDIT: HUH-buh wha?! Chee only gave it a 8.5?!


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

> To those who've seen it, I'm interested in how they used the Joker's theme music throughout the film? And music in general, Batman Begins had the music volume set too low IMO.
> 
> Don't post any spoilers, keep it vague.



Joker's theme was my favorite song throughout the movie. It sounds bad alone, but with film along with it, it sounds scary as hell.


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee only giving 8.5??? What's happening to the world???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee hates Batman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

You know what? Fuck it, this movie is a 10/10. 



> Chee hates Batman.



Kill the Batman.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 18, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!!!! Thanks to some major screw up of Warner Brother's dstributor in the region, the movie will arrive to theaters in my country a week later, the 25th, instead of today as it was anounced. I already bought my tickets for today and was excited as I've never been to watch it today  I can't wait any longer, I'm loosing, I'm loosing it. The only theather that has the movie here is the local IMAX, which sounds good, HOWEVER it must already be filled for the entire weekend and they only have the movie in spanish dub which eventhough is not bad I really want to watch it in english. It's not fair


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, there were obviously parents who thought they were gonna see another fun comic book movie. how naive of them. 

My favorite part

*Spoiler*: __ 




was when Joker blew up the hospital. If the outfit wasn't enough the way he pressed that button was 



Definitely gonna see it again.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee which bridge did you say you lived under?


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't get me wrong! I absolutely loved the film! xD

Ah, man the hosptial was one of my favorite parts. His wig! 
The Joker was awesome! pek


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> GOD DAMMIT!!!! Thanks to some major screw up of Warner Brother's dstributor in the region, the movie will arrive to theaters in my country a week later, the 25th, instead of today as it was anounced. I already bought my tickets for today and was excited as I've never been to watch it today  I can't wait any longer, I'm loosing, I'm loosing it. The only theather that has the movie here is the local IMAX, which sounds good, HOWEVER it must already be filled for the entire weekend and they only have the movie in spanish dub which eventhough is not bad I really want to watch it in english. It's not fair



Why so Serious?


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Who liked the Joker's magic trick? I'm gonna try that one day.


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> and they only have the movie in spanish dub which eventhough is not bad I really want to watch it in english. It's not fair


Dub is the cancer killing movies.

Movies should never be dubbed, never (unless it's some children's cartoon).


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2008)

Dubbed movies do suck ass. Watchin Dark Knight tomorow evening Hope its epic as everyone says.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Who liked the Joker's magic trick? I'm gonna try that one day.



One of my favorite parts.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

There were a combination of screams and laughs when Joker demonstrated his magic skillz. I laughed


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: _May contain SOME spoilers for people who haven't seen it yet..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should point out that a lot of that is out of date; or rather, it was said quite a while ago, some even only after _Begins._


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2008)

The movie absolutely killed.  It simply kicked ass from beginning to end.  A few have stated that the voice was stupid - granted - but I guess it's all part of the disguise/persona.  Cannot believe Heath Ledger's performance - truly amazing.  Loved how he switched his "smile story".  Damn.  Killer - absolutely killer movie. 

I never really read D.C. comics...but as a movie (in this genre) this would be tough to beat.  



Chee said:


> Who liked the Joker's magic trick? I'm gonna try that one day.



I don't know - it looked like it took a considerable amount of practice.  Do you have enough people that you wanna...practice on.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

If I don't get to see this movie within the next 24 hours, or if it doesn't get leaked to the net, I will slit my wrists. No bullshit.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw the movie at midnight last night. Seeing it tonight at 11PM, and then on Sunday at an iMax theater. I just love all of the scenes in this movie so much. It's really pushing for the top spot in my favorite movies list. My favorite scene has to be this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maroni: You really need to pick a higher spot to threaten to drop me from. You won't kill me from this height.
Batman: I'm counting on it.
*Drops Maroni. Maroni screams. Batman descends.*
Batman: *WHERE IS HE?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> I should point out that a lot of that is out of date; or rather, it was said quite a while ago, some even only after _Begins._



Ahh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 18, 2008)

Great to see so many people liked this movie. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Clue (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm leaving in about ten minutes to go and see this.  I'm so excited I'll probably be hyperventilating during the previews!


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I saw the midnight showing and when we were leaing the parking lot was full XDD

I'm serious you couldnt find a spot.. oh and The Dark Knight broke the recored for opening release on the IMAX with 18.2mil..


----------



## Xion (Jul 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Pan's was a good movie, a great movie. Masterpiece? I guess for its genre it was one.



Pan's had near perfect acting, haunting cinematography, amazing amounts of symbolism and "literary devices" (subtle ones too), beautiful character design, elegant and melancholic music, an emotionally draining story, and a plot so wonderfully and artistically woven that it combined a duality into a perfect union. It's like reading an amazing book on the screen with all the subtlety, nuance, and imagination captured wonderfully.

There is a reason almost every single critic has given it nearly a perfect score and it has a 98% on Metacritic and a 100% amongst Top Critics on Rotten Tomatoes (96% amongst normal critics). 

The only comments I have really heard against it are the "not what I was expecting" and the "it's too violent" crowds who want the film to conform to their expectations.



			
				Jotun said:
			
		

> I haven't seen TDK yet, but all my friends are telling me its nearly perfect.



It isn't.

It's by far the best superhero movie I have seen though.

Yes...better than Iron Man. 



Irvine Kinneas said:


> So you don't think it merits a 9.7?
> 
> My tickets were stolen for the midnight showing last night, so I'm seeing the matinee today. Is it really *that* good?



Ratings like that piss me off. Ratings like that make me start to hate the movie.

It was very good...very good. But it is far from a masterpiece.

Just because Warner Brothers suckered everyone into a mass-marketing, PR fapfest (Marketing classes will never be the same) and just because of Heath Ledger's tragic death and just because of rampant fanboyism...all of that is what led to the gross amount of 10/10 ratings.

If you remove The Joker (no...Heath Ledger's version) you wouldn't see any 10/10 votes.

But oh the sheeple (yes...I know I have a Joker avy, I just did it because it was a good movie, I didn't expecting this much fapping though honestly).


----------



## Emery (Jul 18, 2008)

I honestly didn't think any superhero movie could top Iron Man.

I shat bricks and was proven wrong in one fell swoop upon viewing The Dark Knight.

There has never been a more awesome villain in cinema than Heath's Joker.  Ever.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

I had to sit in the 2nd row, people were there since like 10


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2008)

Boocock said:


> Saw the movie at midnight last night. Seeing it tonight at 11PM, and then on Sunday at an iMax theater. I just love all of the scenes in this movie so much. It's really pushing for the top spot in my favorite movies list. My favorite scene has to be this...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I loled at that part. It was great.

In regards to future villains:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I definitely agree that Catwoman will probably be in there as a new love interest and antagonist. The main villain is still up in the air. There were so few hints thrown out that it could pretty much be anyone. Although, it could be Two-Face. I also don't think he's dead. Harvey Dent may be dead, but Two-Face is not. I could see him secretly being kept in a treatment facility only to get out later.




Also, the Joker was pretty physically strong in this movie. I guess he surprised all of the guys who thought that they could take him. His games were definitely disturbing and seemed Saw-like. Although I don't know if that was an influence for this movie or not. That all made the movie greater though. Again, it was an amazing movie. While the other superhero movies of the summer had great action and special effects, Dark Knight delivered on the story. Props to the writers and the actors performances, especially Heath Ledger's performance as the Joker.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You see, I'm a man of simple tastes. I enjoy dynamite, gunpowder and gasoline! And you know what they have in common? They're all cheap!




Genius


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 18, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Pan's had near perfect acting, haunting cinematography, amazing amounts of symbolism and "literary devices" (subtle ones too), beautiful character design, elegant and melancholic music, an emotionally draining story, and a plot so wonderfully and artistically woven that it combined a duality into a perfect union. It's like reading an amazing book on the screen with all the subtlety, nuance, and imagination captured wonderfully.
> 
> There is a reason almost every single critic has given it nearly a perfect score and it has a 98% on Metacritic and a 100% amongst Top Critics on Rotten Tomatoes (96% amongst normal critics).
> 
> ...



wow that was ignorant remove the Joker one of the main guys of TDK thats like saying remove the little girl or that tree from pan's laborith the movie is good yes but the reson its so amazing is cause of its visuals, and being how it was a indy film del toro was able to do what he wanted with the film. When Nolan was able to do what he wants he made momento. Now TDK may not be perfect but it is a 9 (if you want to rank it against other movies) its right there with the best of the best and for its genra it completely owns the competition.  Now you want my opinion on PL its over rated the movie is boring and you have no idea if every thing was just in the girls head or really happening once it ends. Any one can look good when there talking in a different languge hell I wouldnt be surprised if most of the people in that movie where from novelas, so what made PL good was its visuals something that Del Toro is great at. When ten years go by lets see which movie is talked about more TDK or PL cause its been what 20 years and Batman is still talked about and that movie is nothing compared to what Nolan just brought to the table.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it worth it to wait until monday just to see it in IMAX?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2008)

Cameo question.

Am I crazy...or did I see Edison Chen during the Hong Kong scene?


----------



## Boocock (Jul 18, 2008)

Dark Knight made $18.5 million on pre-release showings. Insanity.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Is it worth it to wait until monday just to see it in IMAX?



I saw it in regular theathers if you got the money catch it in both since the IMAX version is like the full one the way Nolan intended it to be and the other is well you know the same movie lol just doesnt have that extra spice 

best way to say it would be like watching a movie on regular tv or wait till you get home to watch it on HD tv


----------



## Xion (Jul 18, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> wow that was ignorant remove the Joker one of the main guys of TDK thats like saying remove the little girl or that tree from pan's laborith the movie is good yes but the reson its so amazing is cause of its visuals, and being how it was a indy film del toro was able to do what he wanted with the film. When Nolan was able to do what he wants he made momento. Now TDK may not be perfect but it is a 9 (if you want to rank it against other movies) its right there with the best of the best and for its genra it completely owns the competition.  Now you want my opinion on PL its over rated the movie is boring and you have no idea if every thing was just in the girls head or really happening once it ends. Any one can look good when there talking in a different languge hell I wouldnt be surprised if most of the people in that movie where from novelas, so what made PL good was its visuals something that Del Toro is great at. When ten years go by lets see which movie is talked about more TDK or PL cause its been what 20 years and Batman is still talked about and that movie is nothing compared to what Nolan just brought to the table.



wow that was hard to read since u r against capitalization and logical structuring of sentences lol



jdbzkh said:


> wow that was ignorant remove the Joker one of the main guys of TDK



Stop! I never said to remove the Joker. I said Joker basically made the movie and removing him would make it significantly less good.



			
				jdbzkh said:
			
		

> thats like saying remove the little girl or that tree from pan's laborith the movie is good yes but the reson its so amazing is cause of its visuals, and being how it was a indy film del toro was able to do what he wanted with the film.



Visuals wasn't the most impressive feat in that movie. The most impressive feat is arguably the melding of the real and the imaginative in such a way that works incredibly well and on multiple levels.

If it was just the visuals, Hellboy II would have been the next Godfather. 



			
				jdbzkh said:
			
		

> When Nolan was able to do what he wants he made momento. Now TDK may not be perfect but it is a 9 (if you want to rank it against other movies) its right there with the best of the best and *for its genra it completely owns the competition*.



That's a very good point.

Ranking movies is itself subjective and that's why ranking methods differ.

When I rank a movie, I consider (for the most part) a movie's relation to itself...how it handles its own story and perhaps its own genre. Otherwise 12 Angry Men would be awful compared to TDK.

It's only fair to rank it in terms of itself. But I also believe that movies have to be in someway compared to other great movies in order to look for archetypes of greatness perhaps.

TDK, even going by it's own story, was not the best. The Joker was unbelievable, but Harvey Dent's transition was not handled to par in my opinion, especially given the importance of his role in the story and the emotions he *needed* to experience. The parts were not very emotionally taxing at all. 

I also have gripes with some scenes as unnecessary or over-the-top and even blatantly ridiculous. The ending fight and dilemma was also not the greatest it could have been. It could have also used more profundity especially given the nature of Batman and the superhero genre in general.

I also believe it wasn't dark enough. Rating something like this R would have given it a lot more leeway, in my opinion, to unleash its full potential. Unfortunately doing so would likely have been the financial death knell of the film.

Still, best superhero movie I have yet seen by a long shot. But since it wasn't perfect in and of itself (and since I compare it to other movies somewhat in my reviews) I give it a 7.9 out of 10 which is borderline Excellent (and Excellent means some of the greatest movies of all time...right next to the Masterpieces of 9/10).



			
				jdbzkh said:
			
		

> Now you want my opinion on PL its over rated the movie is boring



Arguably so is 12 Angry Men. If you are not in a mood to see a movie or if it does not meet your expectations, of course it will be boring.

Stick to your action flicks and leave the deeper and more beautiful films to those who truly appreciate cinema.



			
				jdbzkh said:
			
		

> and you have no idea if every thing was just in the girls head or really happening once it ends.



How is that a bad thing?

You mean you like endings where everything is blatantly obvious?

The beauty of great films is the fact they are open-ended and have many levels seen after several viewings.

Even TDK falls into that category somewhat as Batman questions his "goodness." Is he really good or just a vigilante feeding his own selfish desires to "save" people?



			
				jdbzkh said:
			
		

> Any one can look good when there talking in a different languge hell I wouldnt be surprised if most of the people in that movie where from novelas, so what made PL good was its visuals something that Del Toro is great at.



The first argument is ridiculous. Great movies are great regardless of the language they are in. Whether it be Ladri di Bicicletti or Shichinin no Saurai or El Laberinto del Fauno or Citizen Kane. I happen to hate Spanish actually. 

The visuals are indeed stunning, but it is really second to the story and characters as most critics seem to agree.



			
				jdbzkh said:
			
		

> When ten years go by lets see which movie is talked about more TDK or PL cause its been what 20 years and Batman is still talked about and that movie is nothing compared to what Nolan just brought to the table.



Well of course. Marketing up the ass and massive tragedy tend to do that.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw it in AMC, I swear I will never go into another AMC ever again. 



> I said Joker basically made the movie and removing him would make it significantly less good.



I agree. Joker was the film, in a way.


----------



## Xion (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw it in AMC, I swear I will never go into another AMC ever again.



American Movie Channel?

Animal Mall Concert?

Angels Masturbating Chee?


----------



## Boocock (Jul 18, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> American Movie Channel?
> 
> Animal Mall Concert?
> 
> Angels Masturbating Chee?


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

The part where Joker threw Rachel out of the window was epic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Two-Face is dead. There was a scene of his burial I think at the end.






II Xion II said:


> American Movie Channel?
> 
> Animal Mall Concert?
> 
> Angels Masturbating Chee?



Where did you get the third one!? 

It's a theatre.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2008)

Was very enjoyable  My third fav movie this summer, topping Mr. Ironman. Though I enjoy the actual character of Ironman more then batman, joker was insainly fucking awesome. I mean a real sicko in the head type of character, loved it  Not to mention TF, what a great character


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw it today. Loved it, and will review it tomorrow. 

It's big and complex, if a bit convoluted. IT should have been called "Once upon a time in Gotham" because there was so much going on.

I also want to say that Heath Ledger never stole the show(Like Nicholson did in Burton's film), even though he probably gave the most memorable performance. Everyone in the movie was so good, I was pleased all around.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

I got one of the sound track songs stuck in my head.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 18, 2008)

It isn't released over here until the 25th...
I can't wait anymore!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I saw it today. Loved it, and will review it tomorrow.
> 
> It's big and complex, if a bit convoluted. IT should have been called "Once upon a time in Gotham" because there was so much going on.
> 
> I also want to say that Heath Ledger never stole the show(Like Nicholson did in Burton's film), even though he probably gave the most memorable performance. Everyone in the movie was so good, I was pleased all around.



Eh gotta disagree. While i thought Heavery was good too everybody else seem below heath. Joker was the movie, and it's why i enjoyed it a hell of a lot more then Begins.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

I sorta kinda liked Begins better than this one. I dunno, I just enjoyed seeing Bruce Wayne become Batman. *Not saying that TDK is bad.*

I have to agree, Joker was the film. Without him, Batman wouldn't have been challenged and Harvey would still be Harvey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm.. interesting. I'll have to see it before I make any judgements on this.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 18, 2008)

so i saw it.......

er......twice.

i had a free ticket cuz i got batman begins limited edition~! so i used it. xD

I MAY SAY SPOILERS, KINDA SORTA, SO STEER CLEAR FROM HERE ON IN.


*Spoiler*: __ 




joker is the most evil villain ever. this movie is amazing.

BUT THE JOKER WAS PHENOMINAL. absolutely perfect. amazing, flawless. without the joker, the movie wouldn't be NEARLY as good. heath ledger simply MAKES this movie.

but harvey dent sure as hell helped. he turns into such a ruthless character when he's out fer vengeance, it's ridiculous.

HE LOOKS AWESOME. doesn't make a lot of sense (he wouldn't be able to talk as clearly with half his lips missing. but why would i complain?) but he looks so awesome. real-looking enough, i'd say. doesn't look like it would really happen, like, but it certainly looks real enough.

MORE ON JOKER. i dunno how to explain. but, when he's in the interrogation room with batman, and he's talking about how batman will be cast out, he barely seems real. like, he almost seems animated with an AMAZING computer. he just seems so cartooney, and flows, and the way he moves, it's amazing.

i honestly think heath should get best supporting actor.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Eh gotta disagree. While i thought Heavery was good too everybody else seem below heath. Joker was the movie, and it's why i enjoyed it a hell of a lot more then Begins.



That is so true every one was good in the movie hell alot of them where great but Heath was on a different level all together from his voice his movies his facial expressions he dominated the movie and I'm a huge batman fan and i was actually finding myself going i cant wait till Joker pops back up again


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

I loved that part when he started skipping! :rofl


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Eh gotta disagree. While i thought Heavery was good too everybody else seem below heath. Joker was the movie, and it's why i enjoyed it a hell of a lot more then Begins.



Watch Tim Burton's film and then watch this film again(or not....2 and a half hours is testing)

Jack Nicholson stole the show because he was the only person who had anything to do. In this film, everyone had character and their own persona. 

Yes, Joker made the movie because he was the main villain. Yes, Heath Ledger probably gave the best performance. But everyone else did so good, Ledger's performance never became distracting. It was simply part of the movie.

Jack Nicholson, as I said, seemed to be the main focus of the old Tim Burton movie. In fact, if memory serves, this was the case with all the 90's Batman movies.

TDK feels like an all around strong film, with ledger being the cherry on top.

I think some will be disapointed because their hopes were too high. I figured it wouldnt be as good as expected, but it surpassed me expectations of it.

"Batman Begins" was a solid film, but the crappy fight scenes, crappy attempts at humor and dull twists(at least to me) bothered me. I'd give it a 3/4, or maybe even a 3.5/4. But I'd say TDK surpassed it.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And Two-Face is dead. There was a scene of his burial I think at the end.



That wasn't a burial, it looked more like a memoriam. While I could just go with what Batman and Gordon said about Harvey's condition at the end, there's the part of it that just doesn't look like he died from that fall. Also, if that really is the end of Two-face in this movie iteration, that would just really suck.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yea, what was that Asian guy all about? 

He didn't seem very important.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't a burial, it looked more like a memoriam. While I could just go with what Batman and Gordon said about Harvey's condition at the end, there's the part of it that just doesn't look like he died from that fall. Also, if that really is the end of Two-face in this movie iteration, that would just really suck.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh', I think he's dead. I wouldn't mind if he came back in the third one, but until then, he's dead.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Watch Tim Burton's film and then watch this film again(or not....2 and a half hours is testing)
> 
> Jack Nicholson stole the show because he was the only person who had anything to do. In this film, everyone had character and their own persona.
> 
> ...



I wasn't feeling batman's performance or the fight scenes again but this time Joker made such a compelling storyline it didn't bother me. So for me this was a great improvement basically cause of joker. While i believe bale is still the best batman I'm not a huge fan of batman to begin with and his voice is just annoying. I like Bruce wayne's part's alot more. 

Joker just was so evil, i mean one of the evilest *is that a word?* if not the most evilest villain for a comic book movie. I enjoyed every moment he was on screen but i can't say the same for batman's parts. I was actually thinking the very beginning with scarcrow was a bit corny but that was done quick. Once joker came onto screan it turned a OK movie into a great one. 

So for me joker mad this film. Where i give Batman begins a 6.5 I give this a 9.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2008)

He knew where the money was and was a plot device.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 18, 2008)

i got my tickets. going to see it tonight at 10:30 p.m.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I wasn't feeling batman's performance or the fight scenes again but this time Joker made such a compelling storyline it didn't bother me. So for me this was a great improvement basically cause of joker. While i believe bale is still the best batman I'm not a huge fan of batman to begin with and his voice is just annoying. I like Bruce wayne's part's alot more.
> 
> Joker just was so evil, i mean one of the evilest *is that a word?* if not the most evilest villain for a comic book movie. I enjoyed every moment he was on screen but i can't say the same for batman's parts. I was actually thinking the very beginning with scarcrow was a bit corny but that was done quick. Once joker came onto screan it turned a OK movie into a great one.
> 
> So for me joker mad this film. Where i give Batman begins a 6.5 I give this a 9.



I kind of agree that Batmans voice is kind of annoying, and I think Bale as Bruce Wayne is more engaging, but thats really the character for you.

The fight scenes werent great, but they never got confusng or annoying. I agree the Joker is much more evil.

To be honest, Batmans introduction here was the weakest part of the movie. The copycat Batmans were sort of pointless and as much as I love Cillian Murphey as the Scarecrow, he felt wasted in his pointless cameo. The movie was simply too long to have wasted scenes like that.

At least there is a hope that he will return in the next one...


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ Same here, I thought the beginning was kinda odd with the scarecrow and all. =\

It was pretty much a set up for the dogs though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, Batmans new fear? The dogs.

Maybe he should become.....dogman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

> lol, Batmans new fear? The dogs.
> 
> Maybe he should become.....dogman.



 Joker would scratch his belly.


----------



## ray=out (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Heath played the Joker amazingly, my favorite part was the hospital scene after he blew up the hospital and the way he acted before and after he detonated the hospital, it was pure genius.

My only bummer wasn't the movie itself, but I had heard that there would be Harry Potter and The Half Blood Prince movie trailer since the same studio does both films, sadly there wasn't , hopefully it will come out soon though.
*


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The Killing Joke_ 



What I just realized is that much of the movie is a really clever re-working of The Killing Joke, one in which The Joker wins. I mean, think about it. Instead of Gordon as his target, Harvey is. The Joker goes to great lengths and great pains to destroy Harvey's life, all to prove that if you introduce enough chaos and tragedy into someone's life, they'll crack. Rachel is killed, he's set on fire, his plan to capture The Joker and exonerate Batman in the public's eyes backfires...he has that One Bad Day. And his response? He absolutely lost it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Joker won in the end (even though he was captured), as well. Loved it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2008)

The Joker really was terrific.
*Spoiler*: _Crowd Reaction_ 



I've seen it twice already.  And the crowd aplauded basically every time the Joker did anything.  The biggest applause he received was when he introduced himself to the mob and made that pencil "disappear".


I have to agree that the fighting scenes didn't seem all that great.  I thought Batman Begins had better action in that regard.
*Spoiler*: _Rachel_ 



I'm glad she's dead.  Her character was the weak link in both films.  And she isn't nearly attractive enough for a billionaire.  I hope Catwoman is in the next film.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Same as in my theatre. I was like, "Holy shit that was badass!" when he shoved his head onto the pencil. 




Rachel Dawes > Catwoman

I don't think I'll ever like Catwoman. 

And I loved the fight scenes.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I saw it and loved it. Don't really know what else to say.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2008)

Rachel Dawes isn't greater than anyone dude.

Catwoman might just be a sour subject since that Halle Berry movie was so bad.  I will admit that she isn't my favorite either though...I have always preferred the Marvel Equivalent...Black Cat.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 18, 2008)

That giant scene at the beginning was to A. Be awesome, and B. Show that Batman was starting to inspire people to take action too. Batman shows up, and the town starts to unite against the criminals. People like Harvey Dent can come into the foreground.

I do agree that Cillian Murphy could have had a bigger role. But, that meeting was important. The fact remains that Scarecrow getting caught was literally essential to the movie. If it wasn't for that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the asian wouldn't have taken the movie, the Joker wouldn't have come to the big meeting of the mobsters, the asian wouldn't have testified against all the criminals, the mobsters wouldn't have turned to the Joker, and the Joker wouldn't have been able to take off with his crazy actions.





Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Joker won in the end (even though he was captured), as well. Loved it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he lost. Gotham still believes that Harvey Dent died a hero. They needed that hero. What did Alfred say in the movie?

Bruce: What would you have me do?
Alfred: Endure. You can be the outcast. You can make the choice that no one else will face - the right choice. Gotham needs you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm, Catwoman might be decent in the next movie.

Imo, all I can think of for the next movie is having The riddler making all sorts of traps that Batman has to get through. TDK will be hard to beat, thats for sure.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 18, 2008)

I seen this the hulk, handcock, wanted,+soda and popcorn all for free today!!!(friend works in movie theater)

at of all the movies
1.DKR
2.Hulk
3.Wanted
4.Handcock(sucked ass)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked this part alot i think it goes like this

-Joker:can i get my phone call?
Cop
Jokerne question, how many of your friends did i kill today?
Cop: Iam not gonna hurt you cuz thats what you want, but you killed 6,six of my firends.
Joker:did you know that a person show their true self right before they die?
Cop:......
Joker:In a sense i know your friends better then you do,yo wanna know how many of them were  really cowards?

PWNTED


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 18, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> i seen this the hulk, handcock, wanted,+soda and popcorn all for free today!!!(friend works in movie theater)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that was just a bit of the awesome that the Joker was. Heath was spectacular in this role.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 18, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Yes that was just a bit of the awesome that the Joker was. Heath was spectacular in this role.



Yea he was the film.

But who do ya think could fill in for him?(or nobody)


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 18, 2008)

Boocock said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No, he lost. Gotham still believes that Harvey Dent died a hero. They needed that hero.



he wasn't trying to show the city. kinda batman, i guess. but really he was trying to prove it period.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

Boocock said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd say it's more a mix of a both. Due to Joker's actions, Batman DID become an outcast as the Joker had predicted would happen (during the interrogation scene). Dent, whether he died or not, or whether or not he'll be remembered as a hero or a villain, DID get corrupted. That is now on Batman's shoulders, and he is now viewed as a villain by much of Gotham. He may be incorruptible, but the Joker found a way to corrupt him regardless.

I'd say he won a lot of what he was trying to achieve (chaos, corruption), but fell short of several other goals (making Batman break his one rule, and showing all of Gotham what "one bad day" can do to you).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2008)

I loved the joker's contradictory stories regarding his scars.

During my second viewing of the film...I found that my interest drifted a bit when the joker wasn't on screen.  Sort of like I was counting down the time till his next big scene.  Needless to say...I really do feel that Ledger pushed this film to another level and it wouldn't have been nearly as good without him.

I still can't get used to Bale's voice when he's wearing the Batman costume...it's so fucking weird!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 18, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Yea he was the film.
> 
> But who do ya think could fill in for him?(or nobody)


Man that's a tough question. I really don't know.


Rukia said:


> I loved the joker's contradictory stories regarding his scars.


Just thinking about that brings a smile to my face. The two stories were so different, yet he made it seem like he actually "suffered" in both of them. At first I was like "WTF didn't so and so do this and that? Say what now?" I think the writing for this film was spectacular as well, especially for the Joker. I'd say that Harvey Dent's lines came at a close second.  



Rukia said:


> I still can't get used to Bale's voice when he's wearing the Batman costume...it's so fucking weird!


Yeah it'd been a while since I saw the first and I was wondering what was wrong with his voice and then I remember that it was his "alter ego" voice.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I found it really messed up, how the Joker put that bomb inside his subordinate. That kinda shit is nuts.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2008)

..........








............

I saw it....................

and I loved it 

BEST MOVIE ALL SUMMER

No movie can be greater than this one. 

Hell, no movie that will come out will ever be greater than this one

It beats all of the Batman movies of the original series 

Easily 

Heath Ledger shit on Jack Nicholsons impression of the joker 


EASILY

He did it more than enough justice that needed to be done

The replay value of this movie I can also say is high as hell

Put it up to High

High like this movie is way better than when I get high and ALMOST as good as having sex

Each moment of the movie is like the best thing

It's got gangster in it Superheroness 

I can't even begin to say which part I like 

But I,ll tell you right now


*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman dropping the dude from the building and him landing on his feet was the best torture I,ve ever seen  I was like OH shit.. I mean I felt that 




Gotham cops is some beast 

And Batman and Joker were beasting

Harvey Dent the best fictional movie politician I,ve seen

There was not an actor in this movie that I could complain about 


IT WAS MEGA FUCKING AWESOME 



Anyone who says otherwise P_P 

.........

Think wisely about what you say about this masterpiece *growls*


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 18, 2008)

That movie was amazing, plain and simple... Heath Ledger played his part extremely well, along with Bale and Eckhart and the other actors....

*Squee*


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2008)

^ what's a squee???


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I loved the joker's contradictory stories regarding his scars.



Though many have been related, a definitive backstory has never been established for the Joker in the comics, and his real name has never been confirmed. He has been portrayed as lying so often about his former life that he himself is confused as to what actually happened. As he says in The Killing Joke: "Sometimes I remember it one way, sometimes another... if I'm going to have a past, I prefer it to be multiple choice!"[13] In Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth written by Grant Morrison, it is said that the Joker may not be insane, but has some sort of "super-sanity" in which he creates himself each day to cope with the chaotic flow of modern urban life.[16]

From Wikipedia 



Italics said:


> ^ what's a squee???



It's like a high-pitched fangirl-esque squeel >.>


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2008)

So glad I saw this movie today. Great surprises including

*Spoiler*: __ 



the return of Gordon. I was really hoping Harvey would shoot him at the end, just to spice things up. Although I think it still played out very nicely.
Would you guys say the death of Two face/Harvey Dent counts as an actual kill for Batman. I mean he did push him. Which means he broke his one law the Joker wanted him to break. So in a sense the Joker did get what he wanted. Just a though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Squeel. But cuter.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 18, 2008)

i think joker was going to finaly tell the turth about his life at the end but you know.

This is probly going to have a frankmiller effect on the comics.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, this movie is already #3 on IMDB's Top 250 list. I'm sure it'll stay on the list, but I wonder how long it'll remain near the top.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent movie!

A short movie blog I wrote for it, if anyone wants to read:


*Spoiler*: __ 




OK, so I've noticed that on so many forums and websites, this movie has been a riot ever since it was announced that Heath Ledger would play the Joker, a role that many argued would be the essence of the film. This was surely not mis-predicted, though it is important to acknowledge all of the other actors that did fantastic jobs. Over all, this movie was excellent from so many angles, and in a few paragraphs I hope to summarize why. 

 First, the essence of a new movie and how it delivered. Yes, even in the daytime, the theaters were packed and lines began to form. Me and my friend Paul were able to pass up the box office with tickets pre-purchased from Fandango, and we got the best seats in the house. The theater went from around 10 people seated to 100 or more, or however much a full theater is considered. From the beginning to the end of the movie, I was held in suspense and the audience displayed a consistent pattern of laughter, awe, and joy. It seemed like every time something big happened, it was met with an equally big response. There were no hanging responses or blanks. This alone was one major reason that I felt this movie held true to its promise. The other things such as character roles and the twists involved also contributed.

 Next, the characters. I think I speak for many when I say that the Joker was a vital part of this film's charm. He was possibly the most psychotic, twisted, and extreme villain I've seen in most of the superhero films I've seen in the past 3 years. He loved to blow things up, and he took down many as he unleashed his reign of terror throughout Gotham. Despite his success, however, we must not forget about the Batman himself and supporting characters. Christian Bale was sly as Bruce and mysterious and sexy as Batman. If there was any character developement, however, it was in the character of Harvey Dent, a District Attorney that starts as a political hero and turns out to be (SPOILER) a villanous murderer following the death of his would-be wife, Rachel Dawes. All actors and actresses did their part splendidly, and even Morgan Freeman snuck in a role and did a fantastic job as usual. 

Special effects, sound track, CG....well, you wouldn't tell there was CG outside of the stunts because everything looked so real. The film was full of explosions, which was good for me because I love to see things go boom. Cars were flipped, people died in chaos, and the cleverly implicated effect themes made the experience all so new to me and Paul. I was pleased by the orchestra in the music; its dark melodies added to the sinister nation of this film. No matter how you watch it, you will notice the things that make it so realistic, whether you look for them or not.

 So what is the verdict? Well, if millions across the country are already marveling over the greatness of this film, it's worth every penny to see. Make sure you buy snacks because this is one of those movies where you need to be prepared to sit there for the three hours it lasts. Also, beat he lines! Buy your tickets from Fandango so you can get in guaranteed, and get there thirty minutes in advance for the best seat selection.

 Enough of my blabbering; happy watching!


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 18, 2008)

S P O T said:


> So glad I saw this movie today. Great surprises including
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was waiting for Gordon to come back, because he needed to reach the rank of Commisioner, although I for awhile got scared that he was actually dead

I think the death of Harvey may have counted as Batman breaking his rule in one way, but I think the intent of the Joker of Batman breaking his rule was to have Batman snap and kill for no real reason, but when Batman "killed" Dent it was to save Gordon's son, even though the coin ended up coming with the non-death heads... But when it came to that situation Batman could't leave things to chance, much like other things. Even Gordon says they put all their hope into Dent and their hopes were riding on him, and things ended up like they did, so Batman couldn't hope on any outcome again


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2008)

wolfman_120 said:


> It's like a high-pitched fangirl-esque squeel >.>



    Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - then I too squee. Squee on!  This was really a great movie.  Truly squee-worthy!


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Best Comic Movie of all time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HeatH Ledger you went out on top for sure. Why havent we given him an oscar already for his joker performance.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2008)

9.5/10

for me

But maybe I'm being a little bitch about it 

My whole beef with the movie is.............



*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T THEY KILL THE JOKER!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

GODDAMIT!

AFTER EVERYTHING HE DID YOU MOTHERFUCKERS HAVE HIM ABOUT TO FALL WHO KNOWS HOW MANY FEET TO THE GROUND!!!




What I also loved is how much of an affect this movie had on me 


Each time the Joker did some crazy shit or killed somebody I was always going crazy in the movie theater

I WAS LIKE "friend!!!" 

Also lol

@ when the Joker was dressed in a nurse's outfit

I was like lol

It was so funny when he walked away from the hospital

I thought while he was walking by there'd be some random friend that tried to hit on 'em and say "Well hello sexy lady how you doing.." but when they get a look at his face be like "OMG....HOLY shit I thought you was sexy-lookin"

and Joker shoots him and says "I thought I was too"


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 18, 2008)

apparently im the only one who thinks


*Spoiler*: __ 



harvey dent didn't die




....


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> for me
> 
> ...



the joker was so sexy in this lol


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 18, 2008)

Jesus fucking God that movie was awesome. 

I remember bitching about how terrible it was that Ledger was cast as the joker a few years back when the word first came out. But lolz, have I eaten my words. He produced one of cinematic histories greatest villains, and the best adaption of the Joker by far.

As for Dent....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was all "DAMNIT DON'T TELL ME HE'S GONNA TURN GOOD" when Batman gave that speech to him at the end about how the "Joker won". But then Nolan came down from the heavens and restored my faith in him the second Two Face pointed that gun back at the kids head.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> apparently im the only one who thinks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nah, I'm with you there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Two-Face part of him, anyway. Harvey Dent the white knight is probably considered "dead".


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> the joker was so sexy in this lol



LOL

I agree 

Not to be homoor nothing but he was 

Especially the part where he goes to Bruce's party.

LOL

It's kind of a shame the black mobster dude the joker carved a smile on was going to be David Banner but was instead that dude.

It would,ve been cool if he got the part. But that guy was just as good


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2008)

I was laughing so damn hard when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 he kept clicking that detonator because the final blast hadn't taken the hospital down. 


 

Ledger just RULED as the Joker. So damn funny - and yet amazingly twisted at times. Ledger put the movie over the top.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't forget about the....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pencil


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Man i never thought there would be a better joker then the mark hamill animated joker but damn ledger is the man he did it.  Best joker, best batman villain heck best comic book no best movie villian  of all time

the pencil = pwnt!!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuck, maybe tomorrow. Hopefully.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ The pencil...Hands down - the best disappearing trick I've seen to date. Period.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 18, 2008)

I want my phone call

Ledger kicked the shit out of this movie and made it awesome...


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2008)

^ Squee - Again I say SQUEE!!!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 18, 2008)

im gonna miss ledger  wait, i already do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

I really am sad, because we'll never see a Joker like that again. That acting was just too much win.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 18, 2008)

i liked the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 dissappearing pencil trick


----------



## Clue (Jul 19, 2008)

This movie was so fucking epic.  I want to see it again asap!!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

A masterpiece as far as I am concerned. I thought the movie wasn't long enough D:

Lol @ Joker clicking the detonator again and again.

I almost believed Gordon was dead, the movie was that well done.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy shit, Ledger did a damn fine job at portraying the Joker. He might have even beaten out Hamill.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> A masterpiece as far as I am concerned. I thought the movie wasn't long enough D:
> 
> Lol @ Joker clicking the detonator again and again.
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## dr.psycho (Jul 19, 2008)

One of the best movies I've seen all year. Surpasses Batman Begins in every aspect and imo is probably the best comic book movie to date.

Heath ledger did an amazing job as the Joker, which makes his death even sadder now that we don't get a 2nd performance from him .

Honestly can't see anyone taking his place, he totally owned the character.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Jul 19, 2008)

epic movie was epic. that is all i have to say. i can't really describe how awesome it was.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 19, 2008)

Heath Ledger deserves a fucking Oscar. This guy owned in this movie. Epic movie and it delivered %100.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Yea, I think it will be hard to replace him if they decide to do more Joker. He did a superb job.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought tickets for an IMAX seeing tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

wolfman_120 said:


> I want my phone call
> 
> Ledger kicked the shit out of this movie and made it awesome...



That part was so awesome. "I just want my phone call." 

They're like wtf!?


----------



## Auron (Jul 19, 2008)

Best comic book movie of all time....more like all comic book movies now look like shit compared to this.  That's how good it was.  Even after all the hype this movie lived up to it and surpassed it.  Legendary performance from Heath Ledger.  The dedication he put into this role was amazing to say the least.  I didn't see Heath once during the movie all I saw was the joker.  If you haven't seen this movie yet then WHY ARE U STILL HERE GO SEE IT


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 19, 2008)

What did you guys think about character development?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> What did you guys think about character development?



I wish Rachel got more development since I actually liked her character. =\


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wish Rachel got more development since I actually liked her character. =\



She got plenty of development though it wasn't in this movie it was in the firt one. 

I just wish there was an expansion on Bruce and Harvey's relationship.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> i liked the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Which scene was that? 

Dissappearing pencil trick? :headscrah


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ It's in the second time we see the Joker.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He asks everybody if they want to see a magic trick and places a pencil upward on the table. Bitta-bang bitta-boom, it disappears into some guys head. 






Blaze of Glory said:


> She got plenty of development though it wasn't in this movie it was in the firt one.
> 
> I just wish there was an expansion on Bruce and Harvey's relationship.



Exactly, she got development in the first one and I kinda wish she had more in the second one. Most male directors don't bother with romance though, and for this movie I'm kinda glad. Lots more action. 

Same here. I was kinda hoping that Nolan would establish that they have been friends for quite some time. I think that would've pulled in a lot more emotion for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when he died.




But I knew that wasn't gonna happen since the trailer.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought Bruce had progressed a lot, Dent probably had the most development though.  Anyone else here not impressed with Dent too much?  I mean he was cool at the end, but I thought he was pretty boring for the majority of the movie, he seems to have gotten as much screen time as Joker.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Yea, the people in the audience had a little laugh/omg-uproar over that one.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Did anyone think that Fox's mention of Bruce's new suit being able to "stop a cat" was a foreshadowing to Catwoman in the next one?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Did anyone think that Fox's mention of Bruce's new suit being able to "stop a cat" was a foreshadowing to Catwoman in the next one?



Only Nolan knows. 

Ugh, I hate Catwoman. But I hope Nolan pulls her off if he decides to do her. I didn't really like Michelle Pfeiffer's Catwoman nor Halle Berry's version. I mean they are both good actors, I just hate how Catwoman is over-the-top-slut. 
I want Poison Ivy.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Only Nolan knows.
> 
> Ugh, I hate Catwoman. But I hope Nolan pulls her off if he decides to do her. I didn't really like Michelle Pfeiffer's Catwoman nor Halle Berry's version. I mean they are both good actors, I just hate how Catwoman is over-the-top-slut.
> I want Poison Ivy.



I agree, I don't think I'd want to see Catwoman . . . nor poison Ivy for that matter sorry.  I know she's not in the comic, but I'd LOVE to see harlequinn.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it'd be nice for catwoman to come in. A nice new love interest 
*Spoiler*: __ 



all things considered with Rachel. 



Of course I don't think she'd be good by herself as a villain considering the whole love conflict between her and the Batman, so I would love to see the Riddler, Mr. Freeze or Poison Ivy in there too.

As much as I'd like to see Harley Quinn it'd only be if she was with the Joker, and now it's too late to add her so I'm not a fan of bringing her into the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys, its too early to tell if Catwoman will be in it.

Remember, Batman Begins hinted that the Riddler would be the next film.......but he wasnt in TDK.

At best, it was simply a homage or hint of a possibility. I dont remember much of "Batman Returns", but I thought Catwoman was handled well.....


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ That's why I said only Nolan knows.

I'd like to see the Penguin, but I think Riddler is going to be next. X3



> Remember, Batman Begins hinted that the Riddler would be the next film.......but he wasnt in TDK.



When was that?


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2008)

Nolan expressed an interest in putting the Penguin in the next movie too saying he thought it would interesting to see a gentleman like character like Penguin and he also wanted the Riddler


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

So far it seems that Nolan is avoiding any female villains. 
I can see why though, they're pretty shitty villains compared to the dudes.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> So far it seems that Nolan is avoiding any female villains.
> I can see why though, they're pretty shitty villains compared to the *Joker*.



FIX'D

I'm sorry, but Heath's Joker is the best villian I have ever seen, bar none.  In anything.  Ever.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Ulquiorra said:


> FIX'D
> 
> I'm sorry, but Heath's Joker is the best villian I have ever seen, bar none.  In anything.  Ever.



No villain can be compared to the Heath Ledger's Joker. 

Heck, Heath's Joker blew Lord Moldeybutt and Darth Vader out of the water.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't recall the reference to the Riddler in Batman Begins, of course the very end obviously showed the next movie would be Joker's territory. 

I'd like to see Catwoman in a third one, but just not the main villain. I'd like to see her with the Riddler or the Penguin, maybe both , but I just think that it would be nice for her to bring love/emotional conflicts to Batman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I don't recall the reference to the Riddler in Batman Begins, of course the very end obviously showed the next movie would be Joker's territory.
> 
> I'd like to see Catwoman in a third one, but just not the main villain. I'd like to see her with the Riddler or the Penguin, maybe both , but I just think that it would be nice for her to bring love/emotional conflicts to Batman.



If Nolan does do Catwoman, I hope he takes time with the romance. Seline and Bruce's relationship seemed very VERY forced in Batman Returns.

And why can't I stop being in every-other-post?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Well yeah I'd like to see time taken as well. I'm sure that if done right it can be great.  I mean every super hero needs his/her love interests, Batman included. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 And now with Rachel gone, Catwoman seems all the more plausible 




Of course Nolan has blown us away with these two batman movies, so I'm certain he could pull something like this off, but of course I doubt that if he felt he was not up to the job of placing in Catwoman as a love interests, he would force her in and make a crappy movie anyways. As much as I'd like to see her revamped, I'd much rather see a great movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

I liked Rachel, argh, why Nolan, why!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

Probably for those exact reactions.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I liked Rachel, argh, why Nolan, why!?



I liked that scandenavian chick lol. 

I felt like ledger's role in the movie was timed just right with his death. Im not saying his death was a good thing, im not saying that at all; im just saying that at least his role was finished at th right point. Anyone agree?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

The only main Batman Villain I can see fitting in these new Batman films is the Riddler, you can do some twisted shit with him like the Joker. Probably wont be as good a Villain but he would still be cool I think. Villains like Penguin, Mr. Freeze, I think they are to cartoony for this more serious approach to Batman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Have you seen the Penguin in Batman Returns? It's possible to make him suitable for Nolan's films. Personally, I'd rather see him clean cut like the Penguin back in the 60s.



Ryouji Hirokura said:


> I liked that scandenavian chick lol.
> 
> I felt like ledger's role in the movie was timed just right with his death. Im not saying his death was a good thing, im not saying that at all; im just saying that at least his role was finished at th right point. Anyone agree?



He shouldn't have died, period.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Agreed, the penguin could easily be redone to fit Nolan's films; however, I don't think Mr. Freeze would fit well. Of course I bet they could pull it off if they wanted to. I just think that Riddler and Penguin would fit better and feel more suited in these films.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

I can only imagine how Heath's Joker would have interacted with a Harlequinn.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> The only main Batman Villain I can see fitting in these new Batman films is the Riddler, you can do some twisted shit with him like the Joker. Probably wont be as good a Villain but he would still be cool I think. Villains like Penguin, Mr. Freeze, I think they are to cartoony for this more serious approach to Batman.



If they do have the Riddler in third, and have the line "Riddle me this Batman" in the trailer: I'll be at the theater day one.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL

Btw anyone think Harvey owning that guy in court was the coolest shit any civillian typa character? 


^

Yeah It kinda was

Hopefully, they bring in Poison Ivy in the next one too

See a real "cat fight"  

Know what I mean?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Agreed, the penguin could easily be redone to fit Nolan's films; however, I don't think Mr. Freeze would fit well. Of course I bet they could pull it off if they wanted to. I just think that Riddler and Penguin would fit better and feel more suited in these films.



I don't think Mr. Freeze is coming anywhere near these films.
He's a lame villain anyways.



Taurus Versant said:


> I can only imagine how Heath's Joker would have interacted with a Harlequinn.



Push her out of a window as well?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahh I think the Riddler would fit very nicely I just hope in this one he looks a little less flamboyant than he did in the previous one.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

If they could bring Raz Agul back in someway that would be cool. Mostly because I like Liam Nelsion, hes a good actor.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Ahh I think the Riddler would fit very nicely I just hope in this one he looks a little less flamboyant than he did in the previous one.



Get rid of the green onesie and I'm all aboard.


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Jul 19, 2008)

Heath Ledger took the role of the Joker and owned it, he literally, stood, walked, talked, and breathed Joker. I was even a little freaked out some of the stuff he did in the movie (everything short of shooting a puppy).  This blew Spider-Man 2 clean out of the water. If Heath Ledger were still alive, I'd want Chris Nolan to just f*ck the other villains and do more Joker.

Eric Roberts getting his ankles broken made me smile.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ Have you seen the Penguin in Batman Returns? It's possible to make him suitable for Nolan's films. Personally, I'd rather see him clean cut like the Penguin back in the 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have died, period.



I never said he should have. All I said was that he did, and at least his last film was his best and not cut short.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Btw anyone think Harvey owning that guy in court was the coolest shit any civillian typa character?



Loved that bit. That's how I knew I was going to like his character.

As for having the Riddler, I hear you there, Vono. Same sentiments.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Oda Oda no Mi said:


> Heath Ledger took the role of the Joker and owned it, he literally, stood, walked, talked, and breathed Joker. I was even a little freaked out some of the stuff he did in the movie (everything short of shooting a puppy).  This blew Spider-Man 2 clean out of the water. If Heath Ledger were still alive, I'd want Chris Nolan to just f*ck the other villains and do more Joker.
> 
> Eric Roberts getting his ankles broken made me smile.



Heath better get nominated (and hopefully win) or I'm gonna go Joker on the Academy's ass.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Heath better get nominated (and hopefully win) or I'm gonna go Joker on the Academy's ass.



dont worry, he will.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2008)

If the Riddler does appear in the sequel 

he should wear the one he does in the TV series

like this



Also POISON IVY and CATWOMAN   MUST APPEAR in the Sequel

Along with Penguin Two-face and the Riddler


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Get rid of the green onesie and I'm all aboard.



Seriously, whoever was the costume designer for that movie has no idea what kind of serious shit Batman is. 

I could see the Riddler in like a green pinstripe or something, that would be pretty cool. Edit: looks like Blaze beat me to it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> for me
> 
> ...


If you don't understand why

then there is no hope for you


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If the Riddler does appear in the sequel
> 
> he should wear the one he does in the TV series
> 
> ...



And they changed _that_ to a onesie? 

That would be soooo cool, complete with the top hat _please_! 



S P O T said:


> Seriously, whoever was the costume designer for that movie has no idea what kind of serious shit Batman is.
> 
> I could see the Riddler in like a green pinstripe or something, that would be pretty cool. Edit: looks like Blaze beat me to it.



I wanna kill who ever did the character design. Did you see Poison Ivy's hair in Batman and Robin?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

I really don't see how you can't win an award for a performance like that.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I really don't see how you can't win an award for a performance like that.



Some of the people at the Academy are dumb as fuck sometimes (No Country for Old Men wasn't that great, dammit! ). But yea, they would have to be brain dead to skim over Heath's brilliant perfomance.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm gonna see this on Monday in IMAX.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

That reminds me, was the IMAX version worth it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Some of the people at the Academy are dumb as fuck sometimes (No Country for Old Men wasn't that great, dammit! ). But yea, they would have to be brain dead to skim over Heath's brilliant perfomance.



Yes, NCFOM was that great, I would have agreed with the Best picture award if There Will Be Blood didn't come out last year too.

But as for Heath wining, they were trying to build up a case for him prior to his death. The Joker performance is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Some of the people at the Academy are dumb as fuck sometimes (No Country for Old Men wasn't that great, dammit! ). But yea, they would have to be brain dead to skim over Heath's brilliant perfomance.



I know I don't see many movies, but really, of what I have seen, I've never seen a performance as strong as this. That's not saying much considering me, but still...


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2008)

^

I didn't go but from what I saw when I went to the theater the action would have been a quadrillion times better 

When we sat in the theater we were right next to the sound speakers and made the experience all the better for me

Too bad though all the showtimes were sold out


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent movie, and yea Batman's voice was a little bit off, but the movie was great from beginning to end and Heath was brilliant! 

the movie felt real and the Joker was scary as hell. 

as for the villain for the next movie, I would like to see Scarecrow. :>


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I know I don't see many movies, but really, of what I have seen, I've never seen a performance as strong as this. That's not saying much considering me, but still...



I'm not saying anything bad about his Joker, since I haven't seen the movie yet. But if(hypothetically), the performance wasn't anything that special outside of a genre movie. That still wouldn't stop him from at least getting a nom/win for his entire career.

Much like Scorscese and the Departed.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Jul 19, 2008)

I just saw the movie, wow it freakin rocked.

I have a question tho, did the actors use voice enhancement or something because Heath Ledger sounded freakin scary (in a good way) and batman sounded constipated most of the time ( in a bad way)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ That's why I said only Nolan knows.
> 
> I'd like to see the Penguin, but I think Riddler is going to be next. X3
> 
> ...



er, mistake on my part. The card was Jokers.

Anyway, didn't the Joker have some annoying fangirl that followed him? Maybe they could use her....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got back and it was fucking awsome. I know it's been said but it can't be said enough, Heath Ledger was great. He just did such an amazing job. Also the movie was very exciting, even the nonaction scenes had me excited.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2008)

The movie was pure win to the tenth power!!! Heath Kicked ASS as Joker. So sad he had to leave us... he deserves the praise he will get from this movie in _person_. 

Overall, great movie. To be perfectly honest, I wasn't expecting much at _all_. I'd never been very fond of Batman movies and Joker's design just made me all the more skeptical, but that the enhanced the degree of which I was friggin _blown away_ by this movie. Action was great, the story (while a bit hard to follow sometimes) was awesome - all _types_ of twists and turns- and everytime you thought the movie was done with, it gave you another blow to the face! Hands down _the_ best superhero movie this summer.

And another up to Ledger's Joker. Such a phsychotic homocidal maniac... so many lawlz. Dissapearing pencil FTW!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2008)

Need more Bat-Knockoffs in the next movie.


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Did anyone think that Fox's mention of Bruce's new suit being able to "stop a cat" was a foreshadowing to Catwoman in the next one?



Thats a great observation, its quite possible, though i think it would be enjoyable to see David Tennant as the Riddler bescause im a Dr Who fan pek


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 19, 2008)

Its over... Heath won

R.I.P :\


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> apparently im the only one who thinks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well, I actually agree.  I think it's possible that Two-Face is locked up in Arkham Asylum.  He chest was rising after his fall, so he was definitely still breathing.

But based on his actions, and based on his face...it wasn't possible for him to be "the white knight" anymore.  So maybe Gordon and Batman agreed that they should just announce his death to the public?

The biggest crime from the other Batman movies was the poor utilization of Bane in my opinion.  A brainless henchman for Ivy?  What the fuck was that shit about?  

As for the next Batman...I thought they mentioned that they wanted to use villains that weren't in the previous Batman movies.  That leaves us a list like this:

Killer Croc
The Mad Hatter
Clayface
Firefly
Cluemaster
Killer Moth
Deadshot


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Well after watching TDK I am fucking blown away.

This movie was amazing plan and simple I loved every single second of it and I definitely rank this as the best superhero movie made alone with the original Superman movie.

Forget The Hulk & Ironman, yeah those were great movies don't get me wrong but The Dark Knight blows them out of the water.

Heaths version of the Joker was fucking amazing, he definitely stole the movie and I'm 100% that his version of The Joker surpasses all others by far. Heath definitely deserves an Oscar for his performance in this movie, case closed. I always knew he was a fantastic actor but I didn't expect this, I would now for sure but him on my list of all time favorite actors. 

I don't wanna get into scenes from the movie, because I will rant for ages about how great they were. 

Again I'll say once more Heath did a fantastic job portraying The Joker. 

R.I.P Heath Ledger.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a question about the opening robbery.  The Joker humiliates that dude from Prison Break...pretty obvious.  My question however is about the grenade the Joker puts into his mouth.  Smoke came out of it when the pin was pulled.  Does that mean that this was the Joker's way of pulling a gag?  He wanted to leave survivors so that he would get the credit for the heist?  A ploy to capture the attention of the Gotham City mobsters?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I have a question about the opening robbery.  The Joker humiliates that dude from Prison Break...pretty obvious.  My question however is about the grenade the Joker puts into his mouth.  Smoke came out of it when the pin was pulled.  Does that mean that this was the Joker's way of pulling a gag?  He wanted to leave survivors so that he would get the credit for the heist?  A ploy to capture the attention of the Gotham City mobsters?



I think so,i mean joker did go to their hideout afterwards and really didn't need Money.

Also

Dogs>Batman with prep


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I have a question about the opening robbery.  The Joker humiliates that dude from Prison Break...pretty obvious.  My question however is about the grenade the Joker puts into his mouth.  Smoke came out of it when the pin was pulled.  Does that mean that this was the Joker's way of pulling a gag?  He wanted to leave survivors so that he would get the credit for the heist?  A ploy to capture the attention of the Gotham City mobsters?



Yeah pretty much. I loved the opening BTW


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2008)

Is seeing it in IMAX really that great?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Is seeing it in IMAX really that great?



Yep,in any theater  mostly for the crowd reactions.


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

Just saw the pencil trick on YouTube (I know, I know... I just couldn't resist ), and *DAMN* that's some crazy shit right there!!!!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, the entire movie's already been leaked and the quality isn't half bad. I only watched the first six minutes (which I had already seen, anyway); I'm seeing it tonight in IMAX.

I'll wait until after I've seen it to change my set back to normal...


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Heath better get nominated (and hopefully win) or I'm gonna go Joker on the Academy's ass.



Only one actor (Peter Finch) has won an Academy Award posthumously. But everyone who worked on TDK is backing Ledger for an Award (don't know if it's Best Actor or Best Supporting Actor).

Heath Ledger's Joker is a villain that should live in movie infamy with the likes of Hannibal Lecter, Darth Vader (before being fagged up by the prequels), and Jigsaw.


----------



## Incubus (Jul 19, 2008)

Best movie I have seen all year and I doubt anything will top it. That was the best portrayal of Joker I've ever seen. My saying that has nothing to do with the fact that Heath is dead. He was stunning. The acting for Harvey was also amazing. The entire story was as perfect as I could expect. I was blown away.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 19, 2008)

Oda Oda no Mi said:


> Only one actor (Peter Finch) has won an Academy Award posthumously. But everyone who worked on TDK is backing Ledger for an Award (don't know if it's Best Actor or Best Supporting Actor).


im pretty sure it's supporting actor. and he should certainly at LEAST be nominated, if not win it. shoot.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 19, 2008)

They beat Spider-Man 3.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome review


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 19, 2008)

that guy is not funny.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 19, 2008)

Seeing this tonight. Is it worth the $8.75?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 19, 2008)

thegoodjae said:


> Seeing this tonight. Is it worth the $8.75?



Worth 17.50(you probly gonna wacth it more then once).


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 19, 2008)

The joker was fabulous and smexy, but what do you think about Christian Bale's performance?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> The joker was fabulous and* smexy*, but what do you think about Christian Bale's performance?



He's mine, don't touch. 

Christian Bale is like the best Batman, he does the fighting scene so well. I'm really glad they changed the costume as well, Batman always looks so stiff and now he looks free and movable. pek


----------



## Kai (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought "fuck" when Joker made that pencil disappear.

Nothing short of greatness.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Christian Bale does a great job as Bruce Wayne and then Batman. And I know a lot of the people complain about his voice when he's playing Batman, but if anything I think it suits the character all the better. When his voice changes it makes Batman seem like he's crazy or insane, bringing a little bit of unpredictability to his actions. It's intimidating and makes his opponents think, "I know Batman doesn't kill, but looking at this guy now, he might just snap and rip my head off." 
Christian Bale does such a great job displaying the fact that he's torn between Bruce and the Batman it really adds to the effectiveness of the characters while telling the story.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

> It's intimidating and makes his opponents think, "I know Batman doesn't kill, but looking at this guy now, he might just snap and rip my head off."



That was awesome when Batman broke that guy's ankels when he started to mock Batman's rule of not killing anyone.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2008)

Freaking Awesome Movie, I Saw It Yesterday, And I Know Im Definitly Going Back And Seeing It Again...


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 19, 2008)

Seeing this movie made me go out and get the Batman:Gothman Knight.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 19, 2008)

Yo, this was da bomb! It's definitely the best Batman movie as of now. Christian Bale once again did a great job performing as Bruce Wayne & the Dark Knight. But I have to say that Heath Ledger was really stealing the spotlight in the movie. He's made a sick Joker. I like the part when he made that pencil disappear. I was like "what the fuck". I know it was mess what he did to that guy, but I laughing my ass off when he did that.

I give "The Dark Knight" 10 out of 10.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

As soon as I find a good quality rip I'm downloading it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 19, 2008)

Did anyone see that TDK is now ranked number 1 on imbd on their top 250?

Anyway. This movie blew me away. It exceeded all my expectations, and my expectations were high.

10/10 Best movie I've seen. Better than Seven Samurai, better than Shawshank. Just absolutely amazing. If Heath doesn't get an oscar for this I don't know what I'd do. But I'd consider the Academy Awards a joke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

^Geez it moved up to number one!? 

Wonder how long it'll stay up there, it's bound to go down sooner or later but it will still remain highly ranked on the top 250.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 19, 2008)

Which villian do you guys want to see in the next movie?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

*Why so serious?*


Luckyday said:


> Which villian do you guys want to see in the next movie?


Scarecrow and a female villain.

Time to mention Two Face.  I think Eckhart was good as well.  His look was much better too.  The Batman Forever Two-Face was over the top.  Two-face wasn't comical looking in this movie.  He was terrifying.  And I enjoyed when he flipped the coin and killed the driver.  That was awesome.

He just doesn't get the credit he deserves because Ledger was sooooo spectacular.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Geez it moved up to number one!?
> 
> Wonder how long it'll stay up there, it's bound to go down sooner or later but it will still remain highly ranked on the top 250.



The outrage is priceless, though.

"NO! THERE'S NO WAY THIS IS BETTER THAN THE GODFATHER!!!"

I still can't believe people take that list so seriously and haven't realized it's just a popularity contest.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

> Scarecrow and a female villain.



Scarecrow? Again? No thanks.

Riddler, plz.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 19, 2008)

Raas, Two Face.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Adonis said:


> The outrage is priceless, though.
> 
> "NO! THERE'S NO WAY THIS IS BETTER THAN THE GODFATHER!!!"
> 
> I still can't believe people take that list so seriously and haven't realized it's just a popularity contest.



Yeah there have been a lot of people on the IMDB boards flipping out over TDK placing on the top 250.

I just simply come in the board and post "Why So Serious?"



Edit:

For the next villain I'd perhaps like to see The Riddler or maybe The Penguin.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2008)

Killer Crock with a main villain..


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Scarecrow? Again? No thanks.
> 
> Riddler, plz.


I never get tired of the Scarecrow.  I also understand that they like to use him because he never appeared in those other 4 Batman films that made a mockery out of the franchise.

The success of The Dark Knight will also help us put another stake in Superman.  I think it's been apparent for 20 years, but just in case any DC execs haven't figured it out...I hope this movie helps cement the point further.  BATMAN IS MORE POPULAR THAN SUPERMAN.  THE DAYS OF SUPERMAN ARE OVER.

Btw...Joker > Spawn.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> Which villian do you guys want to see in the next movie?



Riddler and/or the Penguin. As for females Catwoman is the obvious pick but I'm surprised how few people have mentioned Ra's daughter Talia. Nolan could easily make her a good foe and love interest for Batman



> Btw...Joker > Spawn.



Why are we comparing these two?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Riddler and/or the Penguin. As for females Catwoman is the obvious pick but I'm surprised how few people have mentioned Ra's daughter Talia.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we comparing these two?


I think either Catwoman or Penguin would be a good choice because they really got overshadowed in Batman Returns.  Christopher Walken turned in the best villain performance in that movie.

Because the Joker killed the actor that portrayed him.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally want to see another movie with Penguin and possibly Freeze in it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Why so serious?*Scarecrow and a female villain.
> 
> Time to mention Two Face.  I think Eckhart was good as well.  His look was much better too.  The Batman Forever Two-Face was over the top.  Two-face wasn't comical looking in this movie.  He was terrifying.  And I enjoyed when he flipped the coin and killed the driver.  That was awesome.
> 
> He just doesn't get the credit he deserves because Ledger was sooooo spectacular.



WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU USE SPOILER TAGS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I think either Catwoman or Penguin would be a good choice because they really got overshadowed in Batman Returns.  Christopher Walken turned in the best villain performance in that movie.



Well I agree. But a good part of me wants to see foes that haven't already appeared on screen. 



> Because the Joker killed the actor that portrayed him.



Keith David was in it?  That PG-13 wannabe is Spawn in name only


----------



## Xion (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay I'm in a bit of a mood right now and a little ranty so bear with me.

a.) This is the Theater section, not an FC.

b.) WTF! Number 1 of all time on IMDB, what a fucking farce and travesty against great movies everywhere!

I saw the movie (before most of you ), I loved the movie, I thought it was great. But Number 1...Top 10...Masterpiece? Complete BS.

It's all due to this godawful hype and fanboyism. I swear I have never, ever, ever seen so much fapping over a movie...EVER!

I loved the movie, but enough is enough! Calm the fuck down and shoot yourself in the face rabid TDK fans of the world! At least the real critics on the real sites aren't as flustered by the hype.

Die. 



Chee said:


> Scarecrow? Again? No thanks.
> 
> Riddler, plz.



Scarecrow is fucking awesome. If only he could do something besides getting face-tasered and owned. 

Second to Joker of course.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Okay I'm in a bit of a mood right now and a little ranty so bear with me.
> 
> a.) This is the Theater section, not an FC.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the #1 on IMDB, that will go down eventually. Plus I for one don't take the list too seriously unlike other people. Don't get me wrong I loved TDK, so I'm not trying to knock it in any way.

As for the rest of your post, all I can say is...

"Why So Serious?"


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2008)

Just saw it and it was the best movie of the summer, no doubt.  I had expectations that it would be good, but I wasn't expecting it to be EPIC.  Ledger gave an amazing performance and stole the entire show.  This Joker is the best Super Villain I've ever seen in film.  Echart was great too, but I personally like Nick Naylor over Harvey Dent.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how they allowed Rachel to die.  It re-enforced the darkness of the movie and the idea that no one was safe.  For me it was easier to accept because of the actress change.  Oh and if Batman was going to have bodies on him, he should have at least added Joker to the list.  That guy was too terrifying to be allowed to live. 

My favorite part of the movie was the "Pencil Disappearing Act"


----------



## Xion (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't worry about the #1 on IMDB, that will go down eventually. Plus I for one don't take the list too seriously unlike other people. Don't get me wrong I loved TDK, so I'm not trying to knock it in any way.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, all I can say is...
> 
> "Why So Serious?"



It was a pretty good list for a while (some I disagreed with) but the fact that the system can be manipulated this badly is a tad absurd. I know it's a popularity contest. Rotten Tomatoes is more trustworthy.


----------



## Shintiko (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with Xion.  I loved the movie.  I love the Batman mythos.  Joker and Two-Face are my favorite villains of it.  This movie is great but not a masterpiece.  It's not on the level of The Godfather, Seven Samurai, The Shawshank Redemption, or Schindler's List.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> It was a pretty good list for a while (some I disagreed with) but the fact that the system can be manipulated this badly is a tad absurd. I know it's a popularity contest. Rotten Tomatoes is more trustworthy.



True.

I agree that Rotten is more trustworthy, but I don't really bother with those sites anymore.

As you said it's great but not a master piece, I agree but then again no movie is a master piece IMO though there are a few that come very very close.


----------



## Xion (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> True.
> 
> I agree that Rotten is more trustworthy, but I don't really bother with those sites anymore.
> 
> As you said it's great but not a master piece, I agree but then again no movie is a master piece IMO though there are a few that come very very close.



I think there are Masterpieces but no perfect films (aka 10/10).

This was a very fun movie to watch and was very good in other ways, but...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2008)

I FINALLY GOT MY REVIEW UP.

Link removed

Beware: its super positive.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jul 19, 2008)

First part of my stupid long review.  Spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember the movie Bad Boys?  Remember what Will Smith said to Martin at the end of the movie?  ?Now that?s how you supposed to drive!  From now on that?s how you drive!?  Well, I guess this is the point where Christopher Nolan gets to stand up, look at Tim Burton and Joel Schumacher and say ?Now that?s how you make a Batman movie!  From now on that?s how you do Batman right!?

To start off, forget everything you thought was good or bad about Batman Begins.  Forget about the two hour training in the mountains with Ra?s Al Ghul, forget about Arnold?s cold puns as Mr. Freeze, and forget about Jack Nicholson?s rendition of the Joker.  If Christopher Nolan has shown us anything with The Dark Knight and Batman Begins, it?s that he knows how to create not just a realistic comic book movie, but a mystery and detective movie that could actually happen.  As opposed to just making a movie and slapping a bunch of comic book elements in it for the fans (X-Men 3: The Juggernaut Bitch!), Nolan creates a realistic Gotham City with believable elements in it to the point where you believe that almost everything in this movie could and would happen.

And screw it, there?s going to be spoilers in this.

Returning as billionaire playboy by day and terror of the night by?night, Christian Bale?s Batman/Bruce Wayne has the makings of a flawed character who has to maintain that lavish life of being the billionaire everyone wants to be without revealing his secret.  Bale, to me, brings more charm to his Bruce Wayne character that I haven?t enjoyed since Adam West (Good?idea?Robin.).  Here, now that his character has completed all of his training, Wayne gets just as much screen time as his alter ego and we see his character evolve through his interactions with DA Harvey Dent, Alfred, Lucius Fox, Gordon and Rachel Dawes (Maggie Gyllenhaal subbing for Katie Holmes, more on that later).  I still stand by what I say on his gravel voice.  Fine, it?s an attempt to be more realistic and separate his voice from Bruce Wayne?s.  But realism doesn?t always get it right.  Kevin Conroy- Batman/Bruce Wayne in the Animated Series- pulled it off well and that was realistic.  Bale is more convincing as the billionaire playboy Bruce Wayne than as Batman, but he still does an amazing job with both characters.  Come on, only Bruce Wayne can pull off an elaborate fund raiser for a DA and still have time to go Hong Kong.  Tony Stark can?t pull that off.  He?s too busy banging hot women and flying around in his suit (I?m not saying that?s a bad thing).

But, as well all know, the main focus for the majority of moviegoers has been the Joker.  Sucks to be dead, Ledger, but you left behind the creepiest Joker rendition outside of the comic book?ever.  Nicholson, sorry, but you have to hand over the crown to Ledger because his portrayal of the Clown Prince of Crime is top notch and every scene where the Joker appears, you don?t know whether to laugh or just go ?Hey, that?s screwed up.?  The Joker?s already caused so many traumas to Gotham and Batman: he shot and paralyzed Barbara Gordon, once drove Commissioner Gordon insane and killed Jason Todd (Robin).  Granted, the Joker in this film is nowhere near as murderous as his comic book portrayal, he?s still a raving psychopath who kills just for the heck of it.  He doesn?t do it for any reason, he has no motive, he?s Batman?s opposite, yet knows Batman won?t kill him.

As a side point, it?s interesting that the Joker almost drove Gotham to madness with his antics.  At once I thought of Carnage from the Spider Man series and how he, along with several other villains, drove the entire city against Spider Man and other heroes.

Sick thing is, you start to root for the Joker from time to time.  After a clever pencil trick that we?ll never see done in slow motion, unconvincing multiple choice tales of how he got the scars on his face, smacking his lips in every scene, and lust for pathos, Nolan has created a Joker that improves upon everything Tim Burton tried to achieve in the 1989 Batman film.  No longer the whole ?fell into acid and ended up with bleached skin and green hair? tale.  The Joker here appears like a drag queen with a bad hair day, if such a thing is possible, and looks like he worked on himself in the dark.  Disturbing, yet effective. There are some campy lines from the Joker every now and then: ?I just want my phone call? and ?You complete me (which, for some reason, had the audience laughing)? are a few examples and may be the only ones.  Granted, things like ?Let me lend you a hand? or ?Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight? aren?t perfect from Burton?s films either, but both films still have their unnecessary lines that don?t always make you laugh, even if that?s the intention.

Ledger at times convinced me that this was a person, not just a comic book character, who could be a real sociopath. Just watching the Joker smile in Batman?s face as he?s pummeled during the interrogation sequence gave that tense feeling that the Joker must get off to carnage as much as he does laugh when causing it.  It?s twisted, funny in the sense that you don?t know if you should gasp or laugh, and is faithful to the Joker of the comic books.  When the Joker, making good use of a nurse?s uniform, staggers out of Gotham?s General Hospital in one scene, one can?t help but chuckle at his walk, impatience while waiting for something to happen, and quick exit when the Hospital finally goes down in flames.  It?s a groundbreaking performance thanks to Nolan?s amazing script.

On screen, Ledger appears to be having a great time portraying this lunatic.  When the Joker appears on screen, you don?t think of A Knight?s Tale or that guy who gave it to Jake Gyllenhaal in Brokeback Mountain.  You see a killer clown.  Whether he gets the nomination is up in the air since comic book movies aren?t considered worthy.  But look, take away the obvious Batman elements, and you would still have a great drama, character development of a psychopath, and a mystery/murder movie.  I say he deserves the nomination, but I?m no expert.

Sometimes more interesting than the Joker, however, is the transformation of DA Harvey Dent into Two-Face.  Its one coin toss, not multiple flips as witnessed in Tommy Lee Jones? performance of the character, and Aaron Eckhart shines as Gotham?s White Knight.  He stands for all that is right in Gotham and his descent into madness after Rachel?s death and his transformation into Two-Face provides a split view of the character and addresses one of the points the Joker made in The Killing Joke: anyone can be pushed to the brink of madness and have a bad day, as cited in one line, ?When the chips are down, these civilized people will eat each other.?

I don?t have much to say about character Rachel Dawes or Maggie Gyllenhaal?s portrayal.  I didn?t mind Katie Holmes in Batman Begins as much as I did her character.  I think that here she has a more fleshed out role and better character development through her interactions with Bruce, Harvey, and even the Joker during the crashed dinner party.  I found that had Katie Holmes still been involved, my reaction would have still been the same for her character.  Don?t get me wrong.  If the movie Secretary has proven anything, it?s that Maggie Gyllenhaal can act.  And she brings more life into the character, but not enough to convince me that she is the better performer.  If anything, she plays more of the damsel in distress up until her death, but the internal conflicts and emotional moments with Bruce Wayne make Rachel Dawes a more enjoyable character than in Batman Begins.  Plus, it?s good that this movie proves that the damsel in distress or love interest doesn?t always survive or make it to the next film.

And then they put Gwen Stacy in Spider Man 3.

For Alfred and Lucius Fox, both Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman receive more screen time and development for their characters.  Alfred has always been the voice of reason throughout the Batman mythos and that role has expanded here.  Not just that, but he?s given more of a sense of humor as opposed to what we saw in Batman and Robin (We?re going to need a bigger cave!?  ?I?ll cancel the pizza!?), but still helps play as Bruce?s conscience.  As for Morgan Freeman, well, the guy played God, so he can do no wrong, so I?m not even gonna question the Bat-sonar thing.

Nolan?s script had me on edge most of the time because of so many unpredictable moments.  In one scene where the Joker has given two cruise ships a device that will blow the other one up, the film cuts between the two ships alongside the confrontation between Batman and the Joker.  When all of the hand ballots, threats from Deebo (He didn?t get in the face with a brick this time), and arguments are through and the passengers on both ships throw their devices out of the window, there?s this huge weight lifted off of your shoulders.  With movies like The Incredible Hulk or Iron Man, you go to have fun and enjoy what you see on screen.  The same goes with The Dark Knight, but you?re tense and on the edge of your seat with anticipation throughout almost the entire movie.  The two and a half hour length?fine, it works.  Sure, there were few moments where I thought things could move faster, but there?s no point in complaining about a good thing.  The film works at its length and those small moments that move slow do not last long.  The length is not as much of an issue for me as it is for some, but there?s nothing that you can do to take away from this movie.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

The funny thing is you can't handle that other people thought the movie was that great.

Everyone has an opinion and most people's opinion on the movie are..... well ya


----------



## Auron (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the dark knight being so high on imdb at all. For the same reason I never had a problem with Shawshank being #2.  I never believed shawshank was the second greatest movie ever made but its one of my favorite movies and extremely enjoyable.  I don't see how anyone could give that movie a bad review.  The same way  I don't believe TDK is the greatest movie of all time but I don't see how anyone could give it a bad review unless they were just hating.  Its just a list its not that serious.  And lol @ all the people who'll now vote it a 1 just so it goes down on the list


----------



## Starrk (Jul 19, 2008)

^My reaction by the end of the movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> Which villian do you guys want to see in the next movie?



An alliance of Two-Face, Scarecrow, Penguin and the Joker against Falcones' Mob, with Catwoman present in a supporting role. In other words, an adaptation of _Dark Victory_, the sequel to _Long Halloween_ which TDK is mainly based on.

Two-Face and Scarecrow would break out of prison, and would form an alliance against the Falcone Mob (Falcone is released from prison- pretty much everyone involve in his trial being either dead or criminally insane after TDK), which tried to kill Harvey whilst he was in prison (as in the comic- I'm sure reasons can present themselves in these films). Two-Face has decided that Batman does'nt go far enough, and resolves to violently and finally rid Gotham of it's gangsters. 

Scarecrow is roped into this, and Two-Face makes a deal with Falcones' rival the Penguin that he will provide financial assistance and sanctuary whilst they eliminate him. Joker is still locked up in Arkham, providing Hannibal Lecter-style advice to Jim Gordon which eventually prompts Two-Face to send Scarecrow to break him out. Two-Face further decides that Joker could be useful, so forces him to tag along.

Naturally, all them plan on betraying each other, and know that the others plan so too. They are co-operating only as long as they find each other useful. Catwoman is similar to how she is in _Dark Victory_: a cat burglar, partly inspired by Batman himself, who has evidence Falcone is her father.
Falcone himself struggles to hold together his falling empire and fragile state of mind and health: he will die at Two-Face's hands, signalling the triumph of the new type of "supervillain" crime over the old, ordinary, Mob-based one.  

And thus ties up all (or most of) the loose ends of the _Begins_ trilogy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2008)

For the record, Riddler as he is is'nt dark enough for the Batman films at this point. He's better for when Batman is in a little more control of the situation and ready for an intellectual challenge. I'm pretty sure that, after this film, the Bruce in the next one is'nt going to be the type to tolerate Nygma's bullshit. Nygma would be playing with fire, when he _should_ be playing a genuinelly challenging mind game with the Worlds' Greatest Detective.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

I can see Two-Face/Scarecrow/Penguin team up. Penguin being the frontman, Two Face being the underworld dude and Scarecrow being the lackey.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I can see Two-Face/Scarecrow/Penguin team up. Penguin being the frontman, Two Face being the underworld dude and Scarecrow being the lackey.



Don't you mean *Two-Face* being the frontman and *Penguin* the underworld dude (since Harvey has nothing to do with the underworld, 'cept inregards to killing people from it)?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

I truly hope they don't decide to re-cast The Joker when they do decide to make a 3rd film.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

That's really solid, Masamune. Nice work.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Don't you mean *Two-Face* being the frontman and *Penguin* the underworld dude (since Harvey has nothing to do with the underworld, 'cept inregards to killing people from it)?



Penguin being the Frontman - he leads the business in daylight. A criminal that can work without being prosecuted. If you read the comics, you know what I mean.

Two-Face beind the underworld dude because he will be doing all the dirty work. Also, if he is in the next movie. There will be some mystery surrounding his name. They will want to keep him a secret. He would also be working in the shadows, slowly paying back Gotham.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 19, 2008)

two-face and croc................ish. croc im iffy on, but i don't want anyone else more, i suppose.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to try Joker's magic trick on someone... >.> Must do it.

I'm hoping for Man-Bat and Hush to be in the next movie if Nolan wants to use new villains.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2008)

Great movie, I enjoyed it a lot.  Although--


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would have LOVED for an ending shot of them dragging the Joker into Arkham and a brief 'cameo' of Harley at the end.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Croc? Fuck no, he's not realistic enough for Nolan's films.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2008)

I want more Scarecrow.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 19, 2008)

Saw it today at IMAX and The Dark Knight was the best superhero movie I've ever seen, possible the best movie. The acting is what I've always wanted to see in a movie, the sound was AMASING, and the action was not over the top because it was perfect for this movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To all the people talking about Two-Face, but isn't he dead from that fall at the end of the movie or did I miss something?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Scarecrow is so done, its time for other villains.

People, spoiler tags! 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> To all the people talking about Two-Face, but isn't he dead from that fall at the end of the movie or did I miss something?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's dead, but obviously some people think he's still alive.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *An alliance of Two-Face, Scarecrow, Penguin and the Joker against Falcones' Mob, with Catwoman present in a supporting role.* In other words, an adaptation of _Dark Victory_, the sequel to _Long Halloween_ which TDK is mainly based on.
> 
> Two-Face and Scarecrow would break out of prison, and would form an alliance against the Falcone Mob (Falcone is released from prison- pretty much everyone involve in his trial being either dead or criminally insane after TDK), which tried to kill Harvey whilst he was in prison (as in the comic- I'm sure reasons can present themselves in these films). Two-Face has decided that Batman does'nt go far enough, and resolves to violently and finally rid Gotham of it's gangsters.
> 
> ...



Dude, that's way too many villians for a film. You saw what happened with Spiderman 3...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Saw it today at IMAX and The Dark Knight was the best superhero movie I've ever seen, possible the best movie. The acting is what I've always wanted to see in a movie, the sound was AMASING, and the action was not over the top because it was perfect for this movie.
> 
> To all the people talking about Two-Face, *but isn't he dead from that fall at the end of the movie or did I miss something?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> There are people here who still haven't seen the film, man. You need to spoiler tag, seriously.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> As for the rest of your post, all I can say is...
> 
> "Why So Serious?"



QFT.

don't werry aboot it. -_O


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2008)

"WTF? there's been more than one Batman??"  yes, yes there was, just watch this video and arm yourselves with knowledge


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 19, 2008)

So, what was everyone's favorite scene(s)


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2008)

the magic trick


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 19, 2008)

Best superhero movie ever. Heath Ledger will be nominee of, and should win, an Oscar for Best Actor, and this movie should get serious consideration for Best Picture.

This raises the bar, and easily exceeds those other superhero movies that came out this year. There wasn't one weak link of an actor in this movie, and they fixed the gripes I had with Batman Begins--that being the fighting and the ability for Batman to move his neck without restrictions.

Before I get too tl;dr, I'll just say again that this is the best superhero movie ever made, Ledger owns this movie, it's the best picture I've seen all year and in a while, and it meets and exceeds all expectations.

Watch it or you suck. Seriously.

Also, mind the spoilers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

The Fitz hath spoken. And it was good.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 19, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> Best superhero movie ever. Heath Ledger will be nominee of, and should win, an Oscar for Best Actor, and this movie should get serious consideration for Best Picture.
> 
> This raises the bar, and easily exceeds those other superhero movies that came out this year. There wasn't one weak link of an actor in this movie, and they fixed the gripes I had with Batman Begins--that being the fighting and the ability for Batman to move his neck without restrictions.
> 
> ...



I agree, it could very well be the best superhero movie ever. I really cant think of one that could even be close to it. I really wasnt all that pumped about it, but once I saw it I was like damn....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Joker's Magic Trick is better than any magic trick Criss Angel, Houdini, or David Blaine could ever dream of doing!


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Nurse Joker scene is my favorite. With the pencil scene as second.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 19, 2008)

yo, the jail scene was the best
"I just want my phone call"
wow, what a great movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ That one as well. Shit, every scene Joker was in was my favorite! pek


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

My dad got piss drunk today, the odds of me seeing it with him tomorrow have definitely decreased.

Fuck, I don't want to see it at the crappy AMC theater.

water-bender.com


			
				The Spoony One said:
			
		

> The Dark Knight is an incredible achievement.  It's a dazzling, immersive film that reaches dramatic heights never approached in previous entries in the action genre.  It creates a sense of chaos and panic, orchestrated by Ledger's masterful and daring portrayal of the Joker, so complete and effective it was actually hard to absorb in one sitting.  Truly amazing.
> 
> Edit:  That's not to say the film was without flaws.  Some of the Joker's planning does come into question when you look back on the film, such as.... ***SPOILERS***
> 
> ...


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 20, 2008)

the thing that makes this movie so great is it makes you forget this is a superhero movie and forces you to look at it as a certified action flick that can stand on its own and still be far superior to all the rest.


Jegan747 said:


> yo, the jail scene was the best
> "I just want my phone call"
> wow, what a great movie


my bro totally called the phone call be rigged to the oil explosion in the factory way before it happened, he also called Gordon's faked death, but we all knew that he couldn't die he had to live to become the commissioner .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

All the best scenes were with the Joker.  No surprises.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> My dad got piss drunk today, the odds of me seeing it with him tomorrow have definitely decreased.
> 
> Fuck, I don't want to see it at the crappy AMC theater.
> 
> water-bender.com



Haha i knew it be Vono who posted this


----------



## Pussy Monster (Jul 20, 2008)

Heath Ledger for an Emmy anyone.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Haha i knew it be Vono who posted this


Yep...Moses gave it lots of praise too.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> Heath Ledger for an Emmy anyone.



It's called an Oscar dude. Emmys are for television.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> It's called an Oscar dude. Emmys are for television.



His performance was so awesome, he'll probably win a Emmy when the movie starts syndication on TV.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Was Joker's legs hairy or not? I know its a stupid question, but for a Joker-fangirl like me, its vitally important.



Vonocourt said:


> His performance was so awesome, he'll probably win a Emmy when the movie starts syndication on TV.



 I agree.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

May I just say, Chee, you're doing an excellent job as a Joker fangirl. Keep it up


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 20, 2008)

the best scene was easily joker in jail with batman. him sitting and talking to batman........he almost looked animated with a computer. so loose, moved so cartooney, it was amazing.

also, joker would get SUPPORTING ACTOR. im certain.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a fun ride, fellow batgeeks, but time for things to slowly go back to normal.

I just got back from the movie and left uncharacteristically pleased. 

If you're curious about my rating, I'd rate it an 8-9. The former if being pedantic and the latter if I just go with my gut in the midst of my fanboy euphoria.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got back from watching it.

And it was *okay*

*DON'T BELIEVE ALL THE HYPE*


The story was great. But there were so many gaps, that it just confused you. Heath does the greatest Joker ever. His acting is what really made the movie good. The story was good....but I really think it could have been waaaay better. The action was alright. But the only thing I really hated was just all the gaps. The ending could have been alot better too. 

I give it a 

*
B-*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Time to buy a Blu-Ray DVD player JUST for this movie when it comes out on Blu-Ray. It fucking deserves it.

I'll be listening to the soundtrack for now.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Just got back from watching it.
> 
> And it was *okay*
> 
> ...



There was maybe a few gaps(one or two), everything else was explained very well. The Pros vastly out way the Cons of this movie.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> I'll be listening to the soundtrack for now.



That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 20, 2008)

@Ryoshi
Which gaps exactly? I counted one, but maybe there could be more.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got back from viewing it for the third time 

and I must say.. you have to watch it in IMAX to get the full experience imo.. the first two times I saw it were in IMAX and when I saw it today it looked blurry >.>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought it took multiple viewings to really understand everything.  There were scenes early in the movie that I initially thought could be cut for time.  During my re-watch I was able to understand why that didn't happen.  These scenes were connected to scenes that occurred later in the movie!

I've also seen it three times and I love the audience involvement.  Good crowd reaction during every Joker scene.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It was a fun ride, fellow batgeeks, but time for things to slowly go back to normal.



I still have an excuse.


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Jul 20, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> Which villian do you guys want to see in the next movie?



Bane.

Not the craptacular Batman Forever, fake-Hulk Bane. I want the Knightfall Bane who outwits Batman, grinds him down, and finally, when Batman's physical and mental strength are hanging by a thread, breaks him completely.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was anyone else disappointed that the one guy in the normal people's boat didn't turn the key?  I was because I was rooting for the Joker to be right.  I think in a way he still was because of the vote.  They were almost all willing to eat each other, but nobody had the balls to do it.  There were a few good ones, like that big prisoner, but most weren't.  He was also right about Batman breaking his rule and being able to corrupt Dent, which was awesome.




I think Riddler could be modified like the way Joker was to make him darker and more serious.  Before I saw Heath's take on Joker I'd think that he wouldn't belong in the Nolanverse but they pulled it off perfectly.


----------



## Killu (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy shit! Heath Ledger deserves a country named after him for his performance in this movie. He was creepy and believable, but still managed to be the old funny Joker we've all come to love. I couldn't stop laughing when he was looking at the halfway demolished hospital in disappointment, and then starts button mashing the trigger to set the other bombs off. On the other end of the spectrum, his anarchy speech to Harvey Dent greatly disturbed me. I guess it was the truth of what he said that got to me. It really doesn't take much of a push to turn even the most moral person into a complete monster.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 20, 2008)

best movie of the year.

It sucks Heath won't be Joker again.

Joker's always good in everything movie, cartoon, comics whatevah else...

I don't think Joker can not be great....


----------



## Hellion (Jul 20, 2008)

I just saw it again and I realized why I loved the chase scene; There is no music.  Nolan makes the scene so realistic that you are just emersed in it. There is no talking just one man causing chaos and another man trying to stop him. 

I also like how Nolan never hide the fact that The Joker was in the shooting guard.  He is in plain view when they show the mayor giving his speech.  Agh I wanna watch it again to see other things that are in plain sight


----------



## Vasp (Jul 20, 2008)

I loved the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how they did certain things really vaguely, like Bruce's company funding the government program. I'm not very well versed in the DC universe, but felt like a nice little hint towards Justice League. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Also, the fact that they barely referenced and barely even had on camera Commissioner Gordan's daughter, just so that if they ever decide to add Batgirl, it's not pre-casted or people won't expect that one little girl.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2008)

I just came back from seeing it again 

and I take back my original rating

10/10

It was motherfucking beautiful

Also I finally saw the beautiful dissappearing pencil trick

LOL

 

Bravo Joker! Bravo! 



			
				Ryoshi said:
			
		

> Just got back from watching it.
> 
> And it was okay
> 
> ...



WHY SO SERIOUS? 

What gaps?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got back as well, wow that was a great movie. I really enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL @ Batman beating Jokers ass during interrogation 

My fav scene next to the pencil scene

And Joker provoking that dude into whupping his ass

Also  

@  how bold and honorable Batman was for taking the fall for Dent despite what he did and was about to do to Gordon's son.




Now, that is what I call a man, I don't see nobody in this time and era doing what he did. I mean NOBODY.

Also Harvey punching that mobster in court was pretty much the coolest shit you'd  NEVER see from a blue-collared type of motherfuckers of today

If he's alive and appears in the sequel they should also bring out his other ego from the Batman animated series




If Nolan does that then I will officially be at peace with dying 

Also Poison Ivy SHOULD make an appearance in the next movie but as an assassin not too fancy looking but hot and a more realistic version of nature freak but more psychotic. Penguin should be that type of suave gentlemanly "I'm on the money" type of guys and tries to fuck you over during games and is a sore loser and Riddler his buddy who are collaborating Catwoman I'm a bit stumped about though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not concerned that much about villain selection.  I have faith that they will do a good job regardless of whom they choose.  BUT LET'S DEFINITELY CONTINUE TO KEEP ROBIN OUT OF THIS FRANCHISE!

lol, Barbara sort of got the shaft...didn't she?  Commissioner Gordon cares more about his son than he does his daughter apparently.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 20, 2008)

)
I hope that Nolan considers Black Mask as a potential villain. He would fit well within this darker and more realistic take on the mythos. Out of Bat's entire Rogues Gallery, he is the one most closely connected to organized crime, and the mob after TDK is desperately in need of leadership. What also makes Sionis appealing is that his background is similar to Bruce, but his relationship and feelings towards his parents are the opposite. All of Batman's best villains are dark  reflections of him in some aspect. 

Here is an example of just how ruthless the guy is: "He blew up the new youth center she (Catwoman) had endowed with the stolen money, hounded her, and kidnapped her sister and brother-in-law. Black Mask tortured Catwoman's brother-in-law brutally in front of her sister, and* then made the woman eat pieces of her husband's corpse*."


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)

If not Black Mask I think Hush would make a great addition, especially if they use the Riddler.

Those two and Black Mask. As for females, I can only see Talia or Catwoman working.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> If not Black Mask I think Hush would make a great addition, especially if they use the Riddler.
> 
> Those two and Black Mask. As for females, I can only see Talia or Catwoman working.



Definitely would like to see Hush.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just saw the movie today and I gotta say it was just wow.  I mean it was so fucking awesome.  Joker and Harvey Dent stole the movie.  Their presence was even greater than Bale's.  Though I wish Joker had a bit more screen time.  Heath was amazing as the Joker.  I heard his performance was awesome, but goddamn it was more like *EPIC*!  My favorite scene of his was when he showed up at the hospital wearing a nurses gown.  I LOL'd hard at that as well as his "magic trick" with the pencil.  Harvey Dent was such an amazing character, from hero to villain.  His quote "You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the villain was major foreshadowing for what happened to him in the end.  I loved the scene with 'Tiny Zeus' Lister tossing out the detonator.  I thought that was a powerful scene.

The best part of this movie I gotta say was that it was unpredictable.  When you think it's about to end, it keeps going.  When you think someone is dead, they turn out to be alive.  When you think they are gonna do what you think they're gonna, they do something else.  It's the best part, and it's what makes it the *movie of the year* imo.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> The best part of this movie I gotta say was that it was unpredictable.  When you think it's about to end, it keeps going.  When you think someone is dead, they turn out to be alive.  When you think they are gonna do what you think they're gonna, they do something else.  It's the best part, and it's what makes it the *movie of the year* imo.



Aside from some twists, most of the movie was easily predictable, sure there were a few surprises but nothing that totally changed the movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Hell, I was predicting the detonators would blow their own ships up.

But I'll never know.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2008)

I just came back from the Cinema and damn! This film rocked so hard! I can't wait for the next instalment. Hopefully, it'll have a new and more sleeker Batmobile.

And I'd want Black Mask to be the villain, with a War Games-ish kind of story.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Apparently loving this movie deserves neg rep, oh NF amuses me sometimes.


*Spoiler*: __ 





My response:

"Let's put a smile on that face!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

^haters ?

i'm see the movie today


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 20, 2008)

I saw the movie and freakin loved it. Best movie I have seen all year, probably in the last few years too. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One Batman's scenes that I love the best is the skyhook, even though I personally hate heights, I couldnt help wonder what the Chinese "business" man was thinking in the air. The audience I was watching with loved every scene that Ledger was in. I loved his hospital scene where he puts the gun to his head a leaves his life in the hand of faith. Just watching the speech he gave Harvey, that summed up Ledger's Joker. Just brilliant stuff. I cant watch another superhero film the same.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few good ones, like that big prisoner, but most weren't.  He was also right about Batman breaking his rule and being able to corrupt Dent, which was awesome.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Let me guess: the big black dude was in prison among those dub Gotham's most notorious for felonious cuddling, eh?

Green Mile has taught me to trust big, intimidating black prisoners.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 20, 2008)

Adonis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was the same guy form green mile too.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

> Green Mile has taught me to trust big, intimidating black prisoners.



Everytime I see a big, black guy in a movie, I know he's gonna be a softy.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> it was the same guy form green mile too.



It was Deebo from Friday.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> it was the same guy form green mile too.



 are you serious about that comment ...that guy has never been in green mile. Thats "Tiny Lester" he is most commonly known for being in the Friday series


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 20, 2008)

Need to see this movie asap.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

You know, I get the vibe that Nolan hates women characters. ?

That was a joke, if you took that seriously, why so serious?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I just came back from seeing it again
> 
> and I take back my original rating
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





When The Joker comes to Waynes house. Batman saves Rachel. And then that's IT! You don't see what the fuck happens after that. Where the fuck did the Joker go? What happened to all the people in Bruce's house!? lol


Another gap that really confused you. Was, how the fuck did Harvey get to that building with all the explosives? What the fuck happened with that? It could have been explained more.

The boat scene was a load of crap as well. 





AND WHAT THE FUCK!?!!? THE JOKER WAS A RACIST!

Did anyone notice The Joker killed more Black people then whites!

I'm sorry but Nolan can not make a good script.


----------



## Xion (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Apparently loving this movie deserves neg rep, oh NF amuses me sometimes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got the same exact rep from the same exact person with the same exact message. 

And I was complaining about its #1 status on IMDB most of the time.

Oh well, -20 oh noes. His rep is probably turning red by now. 



Adonis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh jeeze, now there's going to be people complaining that the Joker is racist just because he killed two black guys. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh jeeze, now there's going to be people complaining that the Joker is racist just because he killed two black guys. SHUT THE FUCK UP.



You wouldn't understand because your not black.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> You wouldn't understand because your not black.



Oh shut up.


----------



## Xion (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh jeeze, now there's going to be people complaining that the Joker is racist just because he killed two black guys. SHUT THE FUCK UP.




*Spoiler*: _TDK_ 



Exactly. The black gang provoked him first and was all talk and shit so of course he made them smile.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

If this movie was rated R, all those scenes with the Joker would be even more badass!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

Statistically speaking, the probability of The Joker killing that many black cops relative to the total number of cops he individually killed (I'm not counting mass killings like bombings) is improbable without his specifically targeting BLACK cops. 

Edit:
Here's hoping for a rated R director's cut on the DVD.

Wait, I already have this movie saved on my laptop


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 20, 2008)

You know Chee I was gonna make you a smexy Joker set.


........

buutt.......I guess not now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Edit:
> Here's hoping for a rated R director's cut on the DVD.



That would be AWESOME.


----------



## Even (Jul 20, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Statistically speaking, the probability of The Joker killing that many black cops relative to the total number of cops he individually killed (I'm not counting mass killings like bombings) is improbable without his specifically targeting BLACK cops.
> 
> Edit:
> Here's hoping for a rated R director's cut on the DVD.
> ...



where did you find it


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

just saw it last night! that movie fucking rocked! it's definately going on my movies to get list!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

Even said:


> where did you find it




*Spoiler*: __ 



Go to Nabolister, be warned there are pics of dubious content along the sides, go to movies then find the Dark Knight and it'll give you a bunch of links to sites hosting it. I downloaded from Veoh but I'm not sure if you have Veoh TV or not...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Unrated version of the move, anyone? I got to see the Joker cutting that Black Guy's mouth open.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

There's really an unrated version?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

^Hoping for one. Which probably might be.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

Normally on movies with violence. They kind of have to make a theater version in case the younger populace goes to see it. Who knows, might be some good scenes? -wink-


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea, I want an unrated version. I hope they do release one.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw it last night. BEST BATMAN MOVIE TO DATE.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2008)

The unrated version probably won't be much different.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The unrated version probably won't be much different.



Unrated = Boobehs! 

*remembers Maggie Gylenhaal is female lead*



Maybe we'll get a scene where Bruce is in bed with two of his supermodel floozies and he utters the infamous lines: "Don't just stare at it. Eat it!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Dude, that's way too many villians for a film. You saw what happened with Spiderman 3...



Spiderman 3's problems had nothing to do with the number of villains in it.

In fact, for most of the film Harry was amnesiac and Venom did'nt show up 'till the end, so there was actually very little villainy in that respect.

_Batman Begins_ had Falcone, Scarecrow and Ra's Al Ghul (and his double), and that did'nt stop it being great. And TDK has Joker, Scarecrow, Two-Face and Maroni, but it's being hailed as a masterpiece.

Sam Raimi just did'nt know how to use his villains. Besides, most of the guys I've suggested have already been introduced- including Two-Face, who would be the main villain- whilst Catwoman and enguin would be mostly in suppporting roles (ideally, to be developed in the following film). And I've actually _reduced_- greattly- the number of villains from the graphic novel I'm wanting to be adapted, and that one is haile as one of Batman's absolute best.

It could work, easily it could.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



1. The first one didn't really matter that much, no one important was really even there. 

2. The crooked cops who were involved with the mob, the ones escorting Dent and Rachel led them to the joker, you could figure that out pretty easily.

3. There was nothing wrong with the Boat scene, it helped prove Gotham was not beyond saving. If either side had blown the other up it would have proved to the Joker and Batman that Gotham City was too far gone to be saved by anyone but both sides choose to let the other live and prove to Batman that there's goods in the city and that it's worth saving.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Better question...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So.. why didn't the Driver do anything when Harvey(Two-Face) was about to kill the Italian(I think it was him). He didn't even say a word and how could he not notice him get in. Even if he was forced by gunpoint, he probably could've pulled a gun right back at him.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> You wouldn't understand because your not black.



Well I am and that was not racist you guys are just being stupid


----------



## Starrk (Jul 20, 2008)

Krory negged me for revealing the fate of a certain love interest...


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serious? Are you serious?

He ran away

And all of his house guest were still there

That was no gap



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright you're just being a moron now

I'm not even sure I should bother spealing to ya now

He was driven there



> AND WHAT THE FUCK!?!!? THE JOKER WAS A RACIST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

The JOKER was racist against Italians too! 

Did you notice he killed all the Italian dudes too 

But ya know what I really don't give a darn if he is racist

Because Racist make me smile at how prejudice and retarded they are but it's overreacting peeps like you that make me get the Joker smile on me face


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 20, 2008)

Joker Racist? please..........As a black guy my slef(like it really matters)i didn't even think about this until now.

oh yea i wish this movie was Rated R too

(it felt like some parts that had to cut out to make it a bit nicer.)

srry about that green mile thing it thought it was..i guess iam off to see the movie again. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



BATMAN DOES NOT KILL PEOPLE An funny review for people who seen the movie.


----------



## Clue (Jul 20, 2008)

People always find some way to make a movie seem racist.  If there is a main black character who doesn't die, then he's just the token black character.  Just enjoy the movie instead of trying to nitpick and find things wrong with it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice one! xD


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

I was beyond pleased with this film!  I rarely have an urge to go rewatch a film, but I'm feeling it....I won't though, waste of money! XDDD


*Spoiler*: __ 



"You complete me!" 

 

The Joker is so romantic! pek

And lol @ all the people bringing up Green Mile because that was exactly what I thought of instantly! XDD And the traffic jam made me chuckle as I thought, "what a typical day in LA!" XD

Heath's performance was spectacular, he retained the humorous elements of the Joker, but it didn't come off as gimmicky/childish. The darker and more serious tone to it really made it a great performance. Stellar. Pencil scene rocked! <3 I loved Nurse Joker too! 

Minor: Cillian Murphy <3

One flaw that annoyed me a little bit....wrong dialect in Hong Kong.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Have a question about the boat scene. So, did Joker planned it to have their own boats to explode when whoever presses the button first?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Halo said:


> I was beyond pleased with this film!  I rarely have an urge to go rewatch a film, but I'm feeling it....I won't though, waste of money! XDDD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Glad to see you took my advice and went and saw the movie. 

Like many have said before, The Joker stole this movie I loved every single scene he was in.


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Glad to see you took my advice and went and saw the movie.
> 
> Like many have said before, The Joker stole this movie I loved every single scene he was in.


Please Vio! Stop taking credit for my own decisions! I've decided ages ago that the Dark Knight was a film I'd go and watch on opening weekend and I rarely do because I hate annoying talkative crowds during movies, but man DK was one I would do it for. I loved Batman Begins and I expected this to exceed it!

I came within minutes though, I love me some Cillian Murphy! <3


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

I want the Joker's socks.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 20, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question about the boat scene. So, did Joker planned it to have their own boats to explode when whoever presses the button first?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No it would have destoryed the other side but if he wanted he could have destory both sides.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Halo said:


> Please Vio! Stop taking credit for my own decisions! I've decided ages ago that the Dark Knight was a film I'd go and watch on opening weekend and I rarely do because I hate annoying talkative crowds during movies, but man DK was one I would do it for. I loved Batman Begins and I expected this to exceed it!
> 
> I came within minutes though, I love me some Cillian Murphy! <3



Sure sure whatever you say Halo.

Glad to see he made a short cameo in the movie.

The crowd was awesome when I went to see it, a lot of people cheered for almost everything The Joker did, and hey I can't blame them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2008)

The Edison Chen cameo was a nice touch.  He's always a good choice when they want someone to look the part.  Displaying acting chops is an entirely different subject...luckily for him...he didn't have to do so during his 10 seconds.


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sure sure whatever you say Halo.
> 
> Glad to see he made a short cameo in the movie.
> 
> The crowd was awesome when I went to see it, a lot of people cheered for almost everything The Joker did, and hey I can't blame them.


I had some loser in front of me busting out his cell phone every one in a while and finally his friend had the decency to tell him to knock it off. It was so stupid, he was fucking text messaging. I wanted to kick his seat. That said, the crowd was applauding after the film was ending and everyone rofl'd like crazy during 
*Spoiler*: __ 



pencil scene


----------



## Starrk (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie messed up at the part where that guy confronted Lucius with the blueprints for the Bat Tumbler. I was very upset.


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> The Edison Chen cameo was a nice touch.  He's always a good choice when they want someone to look the part.  Displaying acting chops is an entirely different subject...luckily for him...he didn't have to do so during his 10 seconds.


I lol'd at that because I know he's been trying to break into Hollywood for a while. Easier said than done. He's better off starting a soft porn career than trying to become some megastar. I also loved how his face was blurred because he was in the background. He's still talentless. But I was disgusted when I saw Isabella Leong in the Mummy preview.  When will HK "stars" or supposed stars learn?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2008)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The movie messed up at the part where that guy confronted Lucius with the blueprints for the Bat Tumbler. I was very upset.


Why was that a mess up?  It got revisted later in the movie.  Another plot by the Joker.

I admit, when I first saw the scene...I thought it could have been cut for time.  But I realized when "Reece" showed up later in the movie that it was actually essential.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't really understand who put Harvey Dent with those oil barrels. Was it the police or the Joker? 




I need to watch this movie again so I can pick up things I missed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why can't it be a combination of both? The cops were corrupted by the mob and the mob was allied with the Joker (to some extent) The cops probably handed them over to the Joker's men.


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

Not to put a damper on all of the merriment, but this just makes me miss Heath even more.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

I know I didn't know him personally, but man, I miss him to.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Why was that a mess up?  It got revisted later in the movie.  Another plot by the Joker.



No, I mean the projector broke.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Stark said:


> No, I mean the projector broke.



Huh? What happened?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2008)

That sucks.  I think that was the funniest joke in the movie, and it was told by God.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

i finaaly seen it..it was awesome..the joker was a genius..his plans were so well thought out


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 20, 2008)

The movie was great. I would say that the only thing that I was disappointed in was

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Michael Jai White was killed by the Joker so early in the movie. With him being a martial arts expert I was hoping with at least one fight scene between him and Batman.



Still was great.


----------



## Elle (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it and am happy it lived up to most of its hype.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Heath Ledger was awesome ~ he took the complete recreation of the Joker character and made it his own ~ total anarchist.  Christian Bale is by far the best batman and the toys were even cooler than anything previous ~ batmobile stripping itself down and reassembling into a motorcycle with Batman on it was 




Definitely want/need to see this several times to get all the dialog and plot twists down ~ will own this one.  XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, my goal in life is to be a successful screenwriter/director. I often have "fantasy films" I would think of making(the fantasy part meaning it would probably not happen in real life)

Whenever I would think about a live-action Final Fantasy or Trigun movie, I would think of Heath Ledger(prior to his death, obviously) as playing Cloud and Vash..


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2008)

I just found out that "Anna ramirez" was a last minute renaming of "Renee Montoya" aka the most badass lesbian ex police superhero person ever.  good thing they changed the name because they would have ruined the Montoya/Two-Face dynamic (in the comics Two-Face is an obsessed Montoya stalker, he outed her and tried to kill her girlfriend hoping it would make her straight  )


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker obviously planned it. 

If Ramirez helped capture Rachel Dawes & turned her over to mob, not knowing what they were planning. Then the old geezer, the one Two-face confronted at the bar, did the same to Harvey Dent, also not knowing what going to happen. I'm so disappointed in Ramirez.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah but maybe it would have made more sense. To be honest, I didnt care for her character in this movie. SHe was simply a bland plot device.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> *lol, my goal in life is to be a successful screenwriter/director. I often have "fantasy films" I would think of making(the fantasy part meaning it would probably not happen in real life)*
> 
> Whenever I would think about a live-action Final Fantasy or Trigun movie, I would think of Heath Ledger(prior to his death, obviously) as playing Cloud and Vash..



 Same here. I'm gonna try to make a low-budget indie film this year, I keep putting off the screenplay though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Same here. I'm gonna try to make a low-budget indie film this year, I keep putting off the screenplay though.


lol, a screenwriters worst enemy is his lazyness.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 20, 2008)

MOVIE OF THE YEAR


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, my goal in life is to be a successful screenwriter/director. I often have "fantasy films" I would think of making(the fantasy part meaning it would probably not happen in real life)



Funny same here.

I want to write for comic books.(but sadly before any of that i need to overcome my spelling....)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



noooo Freeman, don't leave


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> noooo Freeman, don't leave





*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think he did, since Batman had the thing destroyed. He felt Batman was abusing his power, so he said he would only help this once. He didnt seem to know Batman intended to destroy it, which is why he seems happy while he walks away at the end.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Same here. I'm gonna try to make a low-budget indie film this year, I keep putting off the screenplay though.



I've been wanting to make a film, my idea was to make a film focused entirely on injokes and obscure references just for the sake of obscure references.

If my first movie is the worst thing possible...I have nowhere to go but up, right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I've been wanting to make a film, my idea was to make a film focused entirely on injokes and obscure references just for the sake of obscure references.
> 
> If my first movie is the worst thing possible...I have nowhere to go but up, right?



lol, that's true!

Some directors have problems when they start off at the top. Tobe Hooper's first film was "Texas Chainsaw Massacre", and he lost a lot of respect when he could never top/match it with anything("Poltergeist" is a possibility, but its desputed if he really directed the film or if Spielberg actually did it)

hmmm, cant think of anyone else who started off that high. Maybe the guy that did Donnie Darko? His followup, "Southland Tales" was an absolute mess. 

At the same time, I can't think of anyone who started off with a pile of shit and got better. People hoped Uwe Boll would be that person...but that didn't happen. Sergio Leone began with a movie that people don't care for(or even know about these days). 


You know, Christopher Nolan will have a difficult time for a 3rd Batman movie. TDK set the standards too high.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Funny same here.
> 
> I want to write for comic books.(but sadly before any of that i need to overcome my spelling....)



Screw your spelling, that's what editors are for. Editors don't get paid to sit on their hands with their thumbs up their asses; they get paid to edit, dammit!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> You know, Christopher Nolan will have a difficult time for a 3rd Batman movie. TDK set the standards too high.


Well, hopefully like the former #1 IMDB movie, the sequel will make the top 3.  (Godfather I and II)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> hmmm, cant think of anyone else who started off that high. Maybe the guy that did Donnie Darko? His followup, "Southland Tales" was an absolute mess.



I think that the theatrical cut of Donnie Darko was a fluke. But he was able to take _fix that glitch_ with the terrible Director's Cut. In the commentary for the DC, you could tell he doesn't really know his own film. He kept referring to it as a superhero film, and Kevin Smith just sat there and said "Uh...okay."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I think that the theatrical cut of Donnie Darko was a fluke. But he was able to take _fix that glitch_ with the terrible Director's Cut. In the commentary for the DC, he could tell he doesn't really know his own film. He kept referring to it as a superhero film, and Kevin Smith just sat there and said "Uh...okay."



lol, I actually havent seen it. I just read positive things about it(especially compared to Southland Tales).

However, your last comment seems to have proved that he isn't good at getting his own vision on the screen. "Southland Tales" made no sense. It was just abstract.

So I guess he's the type of director that can throw out nice visuals, but that's it...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, look at this. It's my favorite kind of review. It's always best to insult the reader, and act like a complete bigot.

sMi's site


> So, did you like "The Dark Knight"?
> 
> Let me answer for you. Of course you did - and yes, I can generalize that everyone reading these words enjoyed this cartoon of a movie that has somehow duped everyone into thinking it is a masterpiece of high art. Otherwise, if you are intelligent enough to see past this facade then you wouldn't be perusing this website that makes a mockery of film criticism and film itself. Yes SPILL.COM, I'm speaking of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Lulz. He be in for some flames tonight.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Man, he really is a douche.



> I will take the insults and not fight with any of you. I won't even comment on Tyler's use of the word 'irregardless'. I like the this community. I like the closenss you all have. I don't want to ruin that closenes. It's nice. I want to mingle in it.
> 
> But, as A National Acrobat said, the pot does need to be stirred. *You need me. You just don't know it yet. *



Fuck this guy.



> Trolling. Not quite. I use harsh words to make your ears perk. To get you to take notice. Sometimes the beast must be stirred and angered to get it to come out and thus contained. Then tamed, trained, and re-educted.
> 
> Trolling would suggest I have contempt for you all. I don't. I like you. *I don't expect you to like me. Not yet, but that's the price I pay.*
> 
> You will see me for the reasonable voice I personify. I promise.



Thank you so much messiah.

And of course, I've fallen for his trap.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> noooo Freeman, don't leave



He doesn't leave


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember what Bruce said? "Input your name before you leave" Fox said he would leave unless the machine was destroyed and so it was.




Also I asked my pops and my cousis this question soon as we left the theater

You think you could let the provoke you like he did that one dude into attacking him he was asking for a phone call?


----------



## Boocock (Jul 20, 2008)

I've seen this movie so many times already. And yet, the ending still almost brings me tears every single time. It's so tragic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, sure, a journalist blackmailed Spider-Man for some money and all that. But, Batman literally had to blackmail himself for the sins of less honorable men. They are going to hunt him in the third movie. And, you know what, they may even catch him. And, he probably won't even say a word, because he can't. To be honest, Gordon knows he can't either. In reality, the only person who may say the truth is Gordon's son.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> He doesn't leave
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember him putting his name at the end, did he press Delete or something and not send it? I didn't quite see what he pressed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The machine had been coded so that when Fox's name was put in, it'd fry itself.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him putting his name at the end, did he press Delete or something and not send it? I didn't quite see what he pressed.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He input his name and pressed enter like Bruce told him to, and it destroyed the machine.  Proving that Bruce had always agreed with Fox that it was too much for one man, and had already planned to get rid of it once this one crisis was over.  Thus affirming Fox's faith in Bruce.

Hey, Morgan Freeman just played a character named Fox after being in a movie where his main employee is named Fox.  [/pointless]


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

For you Batman fans: [BakaWolf-m.3.3.w]_Itazura_na_Kiss_15_(H.264)_[56E2A592]

I can't believe that wasn't made earlier.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 21, 2008)

Just found this article, its a good read.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 21, 2008)

> So, did you like "The Dark Knight"?
> 
> Let me answer for you. Of course you did - and yes, I can generalize that everyone reading these words enjoyed this cartoon of a movie that has somehow duped everyone into thinking it is a masterpiece of high art. Otherwise, if you are intelligent enough to see past this facade then you wouldn't be perusing this website that makes a mockery of film criticism and film itself. Yes SPILL.COM, I'm speaking of you.
> 
> ...



WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Was that reviewer complaining that this film was an action film? 

Wow, retarded or whut.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> WHY SO SERIOUS?



Quoted for the truth. Nothing more needed to be said.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I loved that Nolan didn't use a lot of computer generate effects.

The scene where the semi flipped over was genious.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah that's right.. bats beat Spidey's $151 million opening weekend , earning a total of $155.34 million. 
I don't mind TDK owning the Opening weekend record cuz it was just simply that good and unlike SM3 (big web-head fan here btw) it deserved every penny...
watching this movie was an experience I won't forget for a looong time..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

It really did take the world by storm, didn't it?

I hate to have even slight pessimism, but I have to wonder whether the hype who have been truly this big if Ledger hadn't died? That's not to say I wouldn't have preferred him to live, but still, bears mention.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It really did take the world by storm, didn't it?
> 
> I hate to have even slight pessimism, but I have to wonder whether the hype who have been truly this big if Ledger hadn't died? That's not to say I wouldn't have preferred him to live, but still, bears mention.



I think the hype would still be the same if he lived. He did an amazing Joker.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

True. I wonder how many he will inspire in the future? I could believe this raises the bar on a lot of films.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll tell you what, this movie really effected me and my possible movie career. Nolan did a superb job of taking something that was falling apart (ex Batman and Robin) and turning it into a great film again. It inspires me.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It really did take the world by storm, didn't it?
> 
> I hate to have even slight pessimism, but I have to wonder whether the hype who have been truly this big if Ledger hadn't died? That's not to say I wouldn't have preferred him to live, but still, bears mention.



As much as I hate to admit it...yes it did bring up the hype slightly, there's no questioning that...but one can also reason by saying that most of the hype was already there before he died...viral marketing was already under away and trailers were all over the internet and theaters...
it's impossible tho for anyone to guess how much his untimely death effected the box office earnings....?

and also even if Ledger lived , it doesn't change the fact that he put up one of the finest performances in recent memory...that's something you can't take away from him or the movie...


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2008)

Also this may piss people off but I kinda am following the Robin train

looking back at before they changed the wikia page about Nolan's thoughts on who Robin should be played by

You guys think Steve Strait would be a good choice? The dude who played Warren from Sky High and D'leh from 1000 BC? Be ok ya ask me

Either that of Criss Angel 

And the dude can become Nightwing in the 4th movie

Thought that's just me


Scar_x said:


> Yeah that's right.. bats beat Spidey's $151 million opening weekend , earning a total of $155.34 million.
> I don't mind TDK owning the Opening weekend record cuz it was just simply that good and unlike SM3 (big web-head fan here btw) it deserved every penny...
> watching this movie was an experience I won't forget for a looong time..



LOL I bet this is pissing off Spiderman fans everywhere


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL I bet this is pissing off Spiderman fans everywhere



I'm fine with it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

No Robin, please. 

Spiderman 3 sucked, that was a movie that didn't deserve all the hype.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Gods I see so few movies, I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gods I see so few movies, I'm a terrible person.



Don't worry, my movie collection is terrible right now.

I haven't even reached a 100 .


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gods I see so few movies, I'm a terrible person.



Yes, you need to see more movies. 

I do to.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Spoony's ramblin rant.

He's eating tacos!
*Spoilers*
I founds it


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 21, 2008)

Heath was amazing. He is my favorite version of the Joker. Period.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm glad The Dark Knight broke the record, had a feeling it would.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL 

No movie and I mean NO movie will be able to beat this 

All the upcoming movies have no chance in hell of beating it


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder which film will be the one to break TDK's record. Maybe Iron Man 2? It would be hard to break, that's for sure.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wonder which film will be the one to break TDK's record. Maybe Iron Man 2? It would be hard to break, that's for sure.



Well to say it's possible ya gotta look at Iron man 1 opening


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well to say it's possible ya gotta look at Iron man 1 opening



Not really. Batman Begins was mediocre compared to TDK's opening. Iron Man can be the same way.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 21, 2008)

_BatmanXJoker for life  _


----------



## Adonis (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I loved that Nolan didn't use a lot of computer generate effects.
> 
> The scene where the semi flipped over was genious.



Ya see that, Spielberg/Lucas? Nolan flipped an ACTUAL fucking semi head-over-heels. 

In regard to the hype being based around Ledger's death, it's logical hype would escalate closer to the release date as more pics and trailers were released. He died back in January and the major promotion didn't start until after that. It's not like he died in bloody May and reception was tame before then. People were hyped back _last year_ when they saw the first teaser.

And how could there have been Oscar hype before Heath's death when the movie wasn't shown to critics until at most 3 months ago? Post hoc fallacy.

Correlation doesn't imply causation


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wonder which film will be the one to break TDK's record. Maybe Iron Man 2? It would be hard to break, that's for sure.



What makes a movie capable of breaking records like that? It's interesting to think.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think Iron Man 2 will be able to break it, but it will hit 100mil at least for the opening weekend imo.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Boocock said:


> I've seen this movie so many times already. And yet, the ending still almost brings me tears every single time. It's so tragic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They won't catch him. Most likely, this is going to be like what they did in the last film- saying Scarecrow was still at large but not coming too much in the end. At best, it will make for some action scenes such as the police interuppting Batman when he's trying to apprehend the latest crazed psychopath (a bit like _Mask of the Phantasm)._

In the comics, Gordon's wife divorces him and their son goes with him. That will probably happen here, with what happens to their son (and him being forbidden to speak of it) being the main reason for the split-up. Barbara- who is originally their niece but is later adopted- could stay with him for emotional suppport, again as in the comics.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 21, 2008)

I just watched this movie recently. I have to admit, this was one of the best portrayals of the Joker, ever. Nolan stated that if he does a part 3, he will be possibly bringing in a new villain that is not as famous as the usual Suspects (no Riddler, Penguin, Catwoman, Mr. Freese, Poison Ivy, Bane, etc.) but someone below that region in the comics that should have a spotlight. Maybe we might get some Ravager and some new villains? Also heres hoping there is no Dick Grayson for a while....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 21, 2008)

That doesn't leave to many options...^^^^^^

Imo- It was a really smart move getting rid of katie- Holmes. Whatever this actress name was she was awesome. Everything was bloody awesome, but Ledger performance, the dialogue for the joker, and the whole damn plot stole the show. In my opinion this It was the Best Super-hero movie quality wise ever made. My second favorite super-hero movie ever though. Still love TMNT 1 too much.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anyway, the begging was a bit shocking. I mean, maybe if you think it through about the Joker being active on his operation it makes sense, but I was like holy shit when after all the thugs killed each other that the last man was the joker. 

Lol 2 the pencil disappering. 
Seriously, though I laughed.......

Imo- I especially love the part with batman on the motor cycle, during the chase scene with Dent nd the Swat Van, with Joker screaming like a made-man HIT ME HI ME. 

The plot twist at the end was epic as well, and really circumvent the Joker's sheer insanity, anarchist nature, intelligences/madness, and sickingly mad glee at the dance between 'good and evil'.

I mean, thinking up the hostages as the gunmen. That's some crazy shit.  Not to mention the deal with boats and having them debate about blowing the other up. Too be honest though, I find it a little hard to believe that the boat filled with criminals wouldn't have been blown to hell by the civillians. Perhaps I am a bit sceptical, but I thought the nature of the movie and it's general drak feel was leading down that path. Meh. Doesn't matter. The final part with Dent and Joker having won in the end was great writing. 

Next movie I look forward to Batman's identity being discovered by whoever his enemy is, and hints of a batgirl.......


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hints of a Batgirl?  She was like 5 years old in this movie (she's the other kid being held by her mom at the end).  I don't see them including Batgirl without Robin, and Bale said if they try to include Robin he's walking.

I don't think I like Two Face grabbing Gordon's son.  Firstly, I think that is just too evil even for him.  I can believe Dent would want revenge on those he felt were responsible, and that he would even go so far as to kill Gordon's wife, but not an innocent kid.  Secondly, knowing it was a PG-13 movie, I was pretty confident they wouldn't kill him so I didn't worry much.  I was confident Batman would save him.  If he grabbed his wife I wouldn't have known and I'd have been more worried.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what did everyone think about the little almost sex scene when Bruce was going to change into Batman?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's a treat for you


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

The only thing bad I have to say about this movie, is that it overshadowed the Monkey Astronaut movie that can out Friday as well.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wonder which film will be the one to break TDK's record. Maybe Iron Man 2? It would be hard to break, that's for sure.



Naw. It'll break the 100+ mil mark for sure though. The Avengers movie has a pretty good shot at breaking it. Maybe.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The only thing bad I have to say about this movie, is that it overshadowed the Monkey Astronaut movie that can out Friday as well.



That's a flopper right there. It opened at #7 with $7.35M  

Mama Mia coming out also didn't help the Space Monkeys.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _BatmanXJoker for life  _



BatmanxJoker is my OTP! pek



Adonis said:


> Ya see that, Spielberg/Lucas? Nolan flipped an ACTUAL fucking semi head-over-heels.



Nolan made me go head-over-heels. 



Bear Walken said:


> Naw. It'll break the 100+ mil mark for sure though. The Avengers movie has a pretty good shot at breaking it. Maybe.



I could see the Avengers breaking it.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

'Space Chimps'.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nolan said he wouldn't include Robin so long as Bale kept being Batman, saying that Bale's portrayal was of a younger Bruce. Bale himself (as well as Gary Oldman) stated he would be happy to return if Nolan was directing a sequel. Rumors are circulating that the next movie will feature the Riddler, played by the guy that played Barty Crouch Jr in _Harry Potter_. Recently however, Nolan stated he'd prefer villains that have not been seen in a previous Batman movie, hence why Scarecrow was used in _Batman Begins_. No matter what happens, as long as Nolan comes back for director, the next movie will be epic, IMO.




BTW, JokerXBatman


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Nolan does at least 2 more films. I think it they do more than 4 films it would be overboard.

JokerxBatman FTW! pek


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought the movie was really well written, it was definately better than iron man. This movie had a feel that no other super hero movie has ever had, it was dark, it was grimey, it was awesome. well done, the acting was superb, and christian bale said he'd be on for a third so long as nolan was at the helm.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

JokerxBatman for the epic win (FTEW)!


----------



## Incubus (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw it again last night. I'm gonna go see it on IMAX on Friday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



did two face die while is joker still alive?
or are they still alive


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Harvey's still alive, kinda wondered that myself at the end there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i think harvey is just knocked out not everyone can have a batsuit lol
and batman just left joker dangling
did anyone else find it weird when joker was falling alike 60 stories he was laughing
did he know batman would save him?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe he did know Batman was going to save him, or he's just absolutely nuts. I mean when Harvey put the gun to his head, he didn't do anything, he just smiled. I think its both, he's nuts and he knew Batman was going to save him.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

I am planning on seeing it at IMAX next week or so.  I wanna see it on a huge screen.  This is a movie worth shelling out money for.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

This movie is gonna make a lot of money since people are already seeing it twice and some are seeing it for the third time.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think he was so sure Bruce would save him, I think, like Chee said, he was just absolutely crazy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he did know Batman was going to save him, or he's just absolutely nuts. I mean when Harvey put the gun to his head, he didn't do anything, he just smiled. I think its both, he's nuts and he knew Batman was going to save him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



it's funny how villians arn't as scared of him as they used to be. now that they know he can't kill thats why the mob guy said joker is  scarier then batman
did anyone laugh when batman acted like he was going to to run the joker over with the cycle but he ended up turning and hitting the truck

and what the fuck batgirl has a brother


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, he can drop people on their ankels though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

good have rules evil doesn't


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Joker doesn't have any rules, makes him badass.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure does.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Joker doesn't have any rules, makes him badass.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes we seen him stick a pencil into someone's head and everybody acted like nothing happened


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I think he was laughing because he thought Batman _wouldn't_ save him.  That would mean Joker had made Batman break his only rule, which was one of the main things he wanted to accomplish.  

I think Two Face died.  He feel ridiculously far without a Batsuit and they had a eulogy for him.  I know they are going to try and cover it up by blaming Batman, but I don't think they would fake his death and what?  Keep him locked up in the Bat-Cave forever?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, I agree completely. It makes sense because that was what he was trying to accomplish and he was about to win (well, he won anyways because Harvey Dent turned into Two Face).

And I think he died as well.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If he did die that sucks. They have Harvey turn into Two-Face just to kill him 30 minutes later?


----------



## chrisp (Jul 21, 2008)

*The Dark Knight is boring?*



			
				Mirror.co.uk said:
			
		

> Jonathan Ross has slammed the new Batman movie as "boring".
> 
> The chat show host and film critic also questioned whether Heath Ledger deserved to win a posthumous Oscar for it.
> 
> ...



Is this true? I don't want it to be, I've been looking forward to this movie for a very long time!

Source


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

You should've posted this in the Dark Knight thread instead of making a new one.

And no, it isn't boring. It's 2 and a half hours but it goes by really quickly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh i wanted two face to have his own movie. he was badass when he was in the car 
flips a coin*
*twoface:* it's your lucky day
*flips again and puts on seatbelt*
*twoface:* i wish i can say the same for your driver
*shoots driver killing both*




two face was awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

^it sure is

he's just trying to flame the batman movie


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2008)

He wants to be different; regardless of whether or not this little tantrum mirrors his actual tastes, he's going to get noticed because his opinions go against the grain.  He has every right to disagree, but he's coming off as self righteous.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea, I wish Two Face had a little bit more to him, he was very bad ass. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, man, I dunno how to word this without sounding like an asshole. Oh well:

It makes sense to kill off Two Face, Batman trusted him, and the Joker turned Harvey Dent into a villain. He was like a pawn and he played his part in the story.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 21, 2008)

No, I just came across this and got really surprised. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> No, I just came across this and got really surprised. I can't wait to see it!





Zarigani said:


> Who remembers Adam West as Batman, Burt Ward as Robin (the Boy Wonder), Cesar Romero as The Joker, Michael Keaton as Batman, Jack Nicholson as The Joker etc. with delight?!
> 
> I'm sick of all the masturbations over Christian Bale and Heath Ledger, it's like all those Uchiha-tards! However, I'm not saying that these two are crap, actually I like Bale as Batman alot, and have great expectations to Ledger, but are you all ten years old?
> 
> I love nostalgia!



drop the act you were searching for a bad critic and you found one


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

I heard it was epic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



all it took was killing the girl he loved..thats why batman can't be attached to women


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Women are troublesome. They always fall, or someone pushes them out of a window.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The only thing bad I have to say about this movie, is that it overshadowed the Monkey Astronaut movie that can out Friday as well.



lol what         ?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I wish Two Face had a little bit more to him, he was very bad ass.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Two-Face is dead. It wasn't that a big fall. He's probably in a coma. Joker was trying so hard to turn Batman into something he didn't want to become. A killer. But Joker fail at the end when it to Batman, since he trained himself mentally over the years when he was away from Gotham to supress those temptations of killing & being corrupt. Unfortunate for Harvey, he wasn't mentally strong enough to deal with psychopaths like the Joker.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i also dont think two face is dead, i mean, it wasn't the longest fall down, but still i would rather him stay dead than be around for a cameo for 3 minutes like scarecrow.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Dude, spoiler tags.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yes, that was a huge fall down. Batman only lived cause of the Batsuit.






Chaos Hokage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Two-Face is dead. It wasn't that a big fall. He's probably in a coma. Joker was trying so hard to turn Batman into something he didn't want to become. A killer. But Joker fail at the end when it to Batman, since he trained himself mentally over the years when he was away from Gotham to supress those temptations of killing & being corrupt. Unfortunate for Harvey, he wasn't mentally strong enough to deal with psychopaths like the Joker.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, I think Batman himself said that the Joker won (I dunno, I have to watch it again, it could've been Gordon who said that). The Joker wanted to prove that even the nobel of men can turn into a villain and he did.

In the end, the Joker won, even though he was caught.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i didn't understand the scarecrow part..he didn't even do anything


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2008)

Just saw the movie last night. Batman's voice needed a bit more volume but other than that, this movie was great. SO many memorable scenes and quotes.

WHY HEATH!? 

He has so much potential.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2008)

Zarigani said:
			
		

> Who remembers Adam West as Batman, Burt Ward as Robin (the Boy Wonder), Cesar Romero as The Joker, Michael Keaton as Batman, Jack Nicholson as The Joker etc. with delight?!
> 
> I'm sick of all the masturbations over Christian Bale and Heath Ledger, it's like all those Uchiha-tards! However, I'm not saying that these two are crap, actually I like Bale as Batman alot, and have great expectations to Ledger, but are you all ten years old?
> 
> I love nostalgia!





I'm sick of all your masturbation over Adam West as Batman, Burt Ward as Robin (the Boy Wonder), Cesar Romero as The Joker, Michael Keaton as Batman, Jack Nicholson as The Joker, blah, blah...

I'm kidding of course, but your calling the cettle black. What do you expect to happen? TDK opened just last weekend, it's not as if people are going to see it and think, 'Man, that Batman Forever was awesome huh?' 

Besides, did you ever consider that people haven't seen Adam West, or Bart Ward or Cesar Remaro play their respective roles? I sure as hell haven't, and have no intention of doing so just to see how well they act.

As for the quality of TDK, instead of looking for hate, try looking at some positive reviews. Can't get a full opinion of something looking from one perspective. And the number of positive reviews outnumber the negative considerably (from what I've seen), so that should be a good sign right there.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't understand the scarecrow part..he didn't even do anything



I didn't get that either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't get that either.




*Spoiler*: __ 



the only thing i understood was dogs > batman


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cats > Batman

If you didn't get the joke: cats = catwoman.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't understand the scarecrow part..he didn't even do anything




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably to stop people from going "Where's Scarecrow?" or something. He might have some role in the third one that could only be realized in prison.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't understand the scarecrow part..he didn't even do anything




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was helping make people fear the Batman.  That's why he had people dress up as the Bat.  The image of the fear toxin plus an image of Batman made more bad guys fear him.  Thus his line "I am only trying to help you"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

^oh yeah thanks 


Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if catwoman is in the 3rd movie i hope she licks herself and purr(pun intended)


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ I hope she falls into some water and drowns. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked that bank scene, great opener. xD

The school bus just disguises with the rest. Smart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ I hope she falls into some water and drowns.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



joker is a genius he ended up killing his henchmen and keeping the money for himself


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When I grow up, I wanna rob banks just like the Joker. pek

Like he actually cared about the money though. 
That was hilarous, "I'm only burning my half."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

it's not about the money...it's about setting an example...this city deserve a better classic criminal and i'm going to give it to them


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

"Tell your men they work for me. This is my city now." 
"They won't work for a frrrrreak."
"Frrrrreak? Why don't we cut you up into little pieces and feed you to your pooches. Hmm? And then we'll see how loyal a hungry dog really is. It's not about money, it's about sending a message."


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 21, 2008)

The Joker was crazily lovable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

the joker is the reason why i wear lipstick


----------



## Boocock (Jul 21, 2008)

Last time I checked, RottenTomatoes had 195 positive reviews and 12 negative reviews for the film. Last time I checked, The Dark Knight was the highest rated movie on IMDB ever.

Oh yeah, last time I checked, I have already seen the movie 4 times, and I'm seeing it again today. If it was really that boring, do you think I would be saying "Yes" in response to all the people asking "I haven't seen it yet and I want to see it. Do you want to come with me?" Granted, I have been responding recently with "If you pay for my ticket" or "If you buy my concessions", but you get the point.

I saw it yesterday for the 4th time in iMax, and I still got a kick out of all of the humor in the movie. I still felt emotion out of all of the scenes I felt emotion from. I still thought about all those tricky questions in the movie that Chris Nolan begged us all to ask with some of the situations posed. And, the ending still twists my heart and makes me go "Whoa..."

I'm not afraid to be with the "in" crowd and embrace a good movie when I see one.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 21, 2008)

Why So Serious?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

^because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I wish Two Face had a little bit more to him, he was very bad ass.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah your not sounding like an asshole I thought the same thing. He did the most he could do with his time, giving him his own movie might ruin who he is. Well actually this was kind of his own movie because you see how Dent goes from a good guy, with the potential to be problematic (having so much trust in chance, the scene where he takes one of the Joker's henchmen and nearly shoots him), to the time he became Two Face. And there was enough Two Face action for me. He did exactly what he wanted to do which was to get out and get those responsible in the death of Rachel.




I think the Penguin would be a good villain for the next movie. Although a few pages back I saw that someone said that Nolan might not want to use a villain that was previously used. But a good reason to use the Penguin is


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most (if not all) of Gotham's mob bosses have been killed. And that leaves a power void that can be filled by the Penguin. The funny thing is that Dent and Batman were trying to get rid of the mob bosses (by bringing them to justice of course) and the Joker was either directly or indirectly responsible for getting rid of them


----------



## Boocock (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That fall was higher than people think it was. He also was tackled and fell straight down. He may have actually landed on his head and broke his neck. Batman had some wood pieces to break his fall, a bat-suit, and a miracle cape. Also, frankly, it was stated that Harvey was in agonizing pain to begin with and that he wasn't accepting medication. I mean, you throw on being bat-tackled off a reasonably high fall with the already immense pain, and it's very possibly that the physical trauma from all the pain could cause him to die.

Plus, add on the fact that a ton of cops showed up after Batman left, and Gordon still gave a giant speech about how he was a shining knight. Don't you think that they would have performed an autopsy on him? I'm pretty sure he's dead.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

The make up and effects on Two Face were really cool. I was amazed by it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

glad they made him look like the cartoon and they didn't just put pink paint on his face


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea, it was pretty bad ass.

My grandpa was complaining that there wasn't any drool coming out of his holes in his cheek and mouth though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, it was pretty bad ass.
> 
> My grandpa was complaining that there wasn't any drool coming out of his holes in his cheek and mouth though.



your grandpa sounds awesome


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't say I was disappointed, although it would make for a rather interesting social experiment.  I wonder how the Joker would have actually rigged the boats - punishment by death for the one who would turn the key or punishment by life for living with the consequences of such actions or absolutely nothing and realize the monster within? Definitely a test of Alexander Solzhenitsyn's statement:
_*
"If only there were evil people somewhere insidiously committing evil deeds and it were necessary only to separate them from the rest of us and destroy them.  But the line dividing good and evil cuts through the heart of every human being."*_

It would have made for one heck of a controversy for later discussion.




I finally got to see it at an early matin?e yesterday.  The theaters have been so crowded, but it's a happy insanity.  The Dark Knight's Joker is the one that strikes fear in the comic books.  This one is definitely on my must see again list!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

do you know how i got these scars?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2008)

I couldn't stop laughing at the Pencil Trick.

I was in tears.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

^i had an oh shit look in my face

joker in the beginning scared the fuck out off me...then i gotten "used to him" and he didn't surprise me lol


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

He needs to brush his teeth.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2008)

He created a tension that I haven't felt in years; you really didn't know what he was going to do, and that's why I loved it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's my joker collection:


Have fun.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He created a tension that I haven't felt in years; you really didn't know what he was going to do, and that's why I loved it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, he was very random. He just randomly grabbed some hand sanitizer in that hospital scene. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that the detonators were rigged to the other boat.  The Joker's overall plan was to make the people of Gotham as crazy as he was.  If he had a boat of good people blow up a boat of bad people it would eat at them and drive them crazy.  If they blew themselves up he'd have just made them dead.  No fun in that.

Two Face didn't almost kill the guy, he was just intimidating him.  He knew that no matter what he wouldn't shoot since he had a two headed coin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm going to start smacking my lips and licking the side of my mouth when i talk just like the joker


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Women are troublesome. They always fall, or someone pushes them out of a window.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Only in fantasyland.  

I want Harvey Dent back too.  I'm betting that he lives and is placed in an asylum from which he later escapes.  I don't recall either one of them checking for a pulse or anything.  People have survived falls from some darn ridiculous heights.  I know one of them as a student here (try the top tier of a four-stack spaghetti bowl freeway intersection down to the concrete at the under-freeway parking level.  That is much further than Harvey fell and she didn't have a batsuit either.).


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i'm going to start smacking my lips and licking the side of my mouth when i talk just like the joker



That would be a great way to flirt with the ladies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> That would be a great way to flirt with the ladies.



then i'll kill them


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Two things.  Chee has already memorized the lines, and 

"LOOK AT ME!!" Showed how The Joker was dead serious about getting things done even though he had a smile on his face


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

*smack smack*

'HUMP ME!'


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> then i'll kill them


Sounds sexy. 



Kaze said:


> Two things.  Chee has already memorized the lines, and
> 
> "LOOK AT ME!!" Showed how The Joker was dead serious about getting things done even though he had a smile on his face



That was awesome, that LOOK AT ME! sent chills down my spine. 



Stark said:


> *smack smack*
> 
> 'HUMP ME!'



UGH UGH!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 21, 2008)

The Dark Knight was possibly the best movie I have ever seen. Boring is completely the opposite word that comes to mind when I think of it


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where the imposter Batman dropped in front of the window hanging from a rope scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The part where the imposter Batman dropped in front of the window hanging from a rope scared the shit out of me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same here, I jumped in my seat. 

Shit, I loved the way Joker tortured his victims! pek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i loved the part when gordan got promoted and the joker was clapping with the crowd





i call the gif of that


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

I've seen many people using it gesy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

oh ...i see ..

i guess i'll have to kill them :

thanks chee *fucking saved*


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved that part, hah Gordon was looking at him like "whut?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that part, hah Gordon was looking at him like "whut?"



Gordon batman and dent are so badass


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

"Please. My insides hurt."
"Step away from the bars."
"The boss said he would make the voices go away. He said he would go inside and replace them with bright lights. Like Christmas."

BOOM.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

My set is coordinated from the same scene.

'What do you want?'
'I just want my phone call.'


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> My set is coordinated from the same scene.
> 
> 'What do you want?'
> 'I just want my phone call.'



i was just about to say that


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I loved his expression when the cop told him he killed 6 of his friends. It was like a silent "daaaaamn".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I loved his expression when the cop told him he killed 6 of his friends. It was like a silent "daaaaamn".



you can tell which ones were the cowards...in a way i know them more then you do

Cop: *takes off his shirt and tie*


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

That many?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> My set is coordinated from the same scene.
> 
> 'What do you want?'
> 'I just want my phone call.'



LOL


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how the Joker fought Batman.  The way he just wailed on him was funny.

Also the way that he looked on top of the Building was just Final Villain bad ass


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ It was freakin' epic! 



gesy hyuga said:


> you can tell which ones were the cowards...in a way i know them more then you do
> 
> Cop: *takes off his shirt and tie*



Joker: 



Stark said:


> That many?



He also killed those black guys, some innocent bystanders on the road, and most of his goons in the first scene. I'm guessing he killed around 25 people total throughout the movie.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

I was referring to his reaction when the cop told him he killed 6 of his friends,


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> I was referring to his reaction when the cop told him he killed 6 of his friends,



Yea, I know, but I also wanted to say how many people I think he killed altogether.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Technically, he killed everyone through his influence and actions. But personally, he did kill that many, yes.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

With all the gifs chee has I think someone has an illegal version of the movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> With all the gifs chee has I think someone has an illegal version of the movie



then the only crime would be them not giving it to me


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

He's just a good-mannered civilian, supplying us with gifs.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> I was referring to his reaction when the cop told him he killed 6 of his friends,



LOL 

That was my  FAVORITE scene 

Cop: *takes shirt tie off* I know you're going to enjoy this so I,ll also try and enjoy it more


Too bad he got his ass beat tho :Zaru

Can someone make a gif of that scene but replace it with text under Joker that has him saying towards the cop "You're a bitch"

and the facial expression where he's licking his lips and shit tryin ta look sexy and evil and say "What chu gonna do about it?"

and then the part where the cop takes off his shirt and tie


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 21, 2008)

I love the scene where Joker 
*Spoiler*: __ 



burns the mob people's money, says he's bored and that to make this more exciting he'll blow up a hospital if they don't kill what's his face in 60 minutes. 


 

Harvey Dent's portrayal was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 perfect as well. I don't see a problem with him going after Gordon and his entire family in lieu of the character withint he movie. In the context of the movie he had lost everything and givin into anarchy through prompting from the Joker. In a sense, he was living by luck and dying by luck, doing what the status quo is against. In that sense it wasn't 'too evil' to go after gordon's kid, as Dent had fallen that far. I mean, he was only trying to equalize and make right with the world! Luck was all he had left, and it was all he allowed people to have. 




I wonder if Joker will make an appearance in future movies ? I almost hope he doesn't because I don't think any actor would do half as good a job and just mock him up. If Joker does appear however, I hope it's  tentative and done in relation to Harley Quinn's development. I am guessing that is whom we would of had  a small glimpse of the end of the third movie, with a sillouette of joker, if Ledger was alive. 

For the third movie, if it's a less known batman villian, maybe it will be Clayface or The KGB Beast. Both of those dudes could fook up batman and gotham's ****. Hell, Nolan could just produce a movie version of 12 nights of the beast and it would be epic.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Another thing that was great about this movie, is that it really got the crowd into it.  People where gasping, it has been a long tme since I heard people gasp in a movie theater.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I should've started a slow clap when it ended.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

At both theaters I was at people clapped and One was a hood theater, so the claps really surprised me


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea, the audience I was with seemed like dead zombies. Shit, they barely even talked during the ads. 

They woke up a bit during the pencil scene though.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

I bet it shitted all over Spiderman 2.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> My set is coordinated from the same scene.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I loved that scene, along with many others.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loled when the Gordon's son was scared to death one minute, and the next he's immediately all happy and concerned about Batman. Even though he was rescued, that was a pretty dramatic mood swing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2008)

Lesser Discussed Scenes that I enjoyed:

The traffic cop tried to get the truck driver to move the 18 wheeler.  The Joker popped up and blew him away with a shotgun.

The Jokers conversation with the fake Batman/Recorded Videotape.

"Batman will take off his mask or more people will die.  I'm a man of my word."  Sadistic laughter followed these words.

*Edit:* Hiroshi...I thought that was bad parenting by the mother.  She should have continued to hold him.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

> The traffic cop tried to get the truck driver to move the 18 wheelers. The Joker popped up and blew him away with a shotgun.



That was ultimate badassary right there.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Rachel dies is pretty shocking as well.  I did not expect that to happen at all.  Alfred burning the letter was nice also.  Bruce really didn't need to know that Rachel wasn't going to wait for him.

On another note I might not have been as sad if it was Katie Holmes


----------



## Tousen (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at this kids sig 


cyphon25


I can tell he is asking for a world of pain


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Look at this kids sig
> 
> 
> cyphon25
> ...



lol, dude link it to the profile.  I can't go in the Bathhouse. 

Was that the guy with that Heath Ledger is a druggie and he sucks as an actor thing in his sig? Cause I wanted to neg him the next time I saw a post of his.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

I shall neg the hell out of him


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> then the only crime would be them not giving it to me



If you want I can give you guys the link to the website where to watch the movie


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to admit...I thought Heath Ledger was a poor selection when I initially heard he had been cast to play the role of the Joker.  I remember thinking..."the dude from A Knight's Tale?"  What a bad selection.

Oops...my bad.  I couldn't have been more wrong.  I'm happy to be wrong though in this situation.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If you want I can give you guys the link to the website where to watch the movie



You have my attention


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Look at this kids sig
> 
> 
> cyphon25
> ...



Maybe he'd like to see a magic trick?

Watch his rep disappear.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, fuck. My rep is at my limit and I can't neg rep that bastard.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 21, 2008)

Synchronized.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

I did.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 21, 2008)

Now I gotta do it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

It said that the Joker and Two Face might give a kid nightmares.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope they encourage kids to stay away.  There were like some real young brats being totally obnoxious both times I saw it.  I wish they had gone for an R Rating.  It would have been cooler to actually see the Joker put a smile on Spawn's face.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Joker was awesome, not scary.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm glad this movie wasn't made for children or we wouldn't have many of our favorite Joker scenes. 



> Joker was awesome, not scary.



To a little kid, yes he is. 
Do you remember this one movie, made back in the 90s called Little Soldiers (I think that was the name, don't remember)? It was a kid movie about toys that came alive and I saw it when I was around 8 years old and that scared the living shit out of me. Gave me nightmares and everything, I still can't watch it to this day.

And Two Face? Don't get me started on what he is to a little kid.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> It said that the Joker and Two Face might give a kid nightmares.



You know I just read that article. And its actually kinda sad. I have a coworker who wants to take his daughter to see the movie but she is 12. I tried to explain to him that its a great movie but I just dont think his daughter can handle it. 


I mean I am 21 years old and after I left the movie. I felt a little uneasy about the movie. I mean that seriously is a dark movie. And could do damage to a kid.



I mean think about. How do you think a 9 or 10 year old might re act to the pencil trick?

I can just see the news now. "Kids trying out pencil trick on other kid" or "Kid cuts himself to look like the joker"


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 21, 2008)

Did it beat Spiderman 3 for opening weekend? And as for little kids in the movie, I took my 7 year old brother to it, cuz he loves Batman, Spiderman etc...and he didnt really think the Joker was scary, he loved him. He thought Two-Face was a little freaky at first, but he didnt mind it once he saw him for a few minutes


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

Well not all kids are like that. So yeah they probably shouldn't see it. But that really depends on the individual really. Hell I saw a couple of parents take their kids to Jason X...


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> He's just a good-mannered civilian, supplying us with gifs.



I'm a chick. 



> Did it beat Spiderman 3 for opening weekend? And as for little kids in the movie, I took my 7 year old brother to it, cuz he loves Batman, Spiderman etc...and he didnt really think the Joker was scary, he loved him. He thought Two-Face was a little freaky at first, but he didnt mind it once he saw him for a few minutes



It surpassed it by 7 million I believe.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Did it beat Spiderman 3 for opening weekend? And as for little kids in the movie, I took my 7 year old brother to it, cuz he loves Batman, Spiderman etc...and he didnt really think the Joker was scary, he loved him. He thought Two-Face was a little freaky at first, but he didnt mind it once he saw him for a few minutes



It made 158 mil beating spidey by 7 mil 

and its a record i dont see being breaked for a while I mean the last 3 to hold it were Sparow Spidey and now Bat's

so it should hold up till the Avengers movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I have to admit...I thought Heath Ledger was a poor selection when I initially heard he had been cast to play the role of the Joker.  I remember thinking..."the dude from A Knight's Tale?"  What a bad selection.
> 
> Oops...my bad.  I couldn't have been more wrong.  I'm happy to be wrong though in this situation.





lol did you know Robin Williams tried out to be the joker

the movie was this close to becoming fail


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol did you know Robin Williams tried out to be the joker
> 
> the movie was this close to becoming fail



 No thank you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

just thinking of him in clown make up ..and his voice..


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol did you know Robin Williams tried out to be the joker
> 
> the movie was this close to becoming fail



i read about that


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i read about that



Still have the link?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

go to wikipedia



> Before Ledger was confirmed to play the Joker in July 2006, Paul Bettany, Lachy Hulme, Adrien Brody, Steve Carell,and Robin Williams publicly expressed interest in the role.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I lol'd at Steve Carell.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Adrien Brody...that would've been terrible.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Adrien Brody...that would've been terrible.



Instead of a pencil, he could've stabbed him with his nose.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

Steve Carell, he'd be funny, but dark... nah


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm glad this movie wasn't made for children or we wouldn't have many of our favorite Joker scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I loved that movie.  ET scared the shit out of me.  I still refuse to watch it also


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

> Before Eckhart was cast in February 2007, Liev Schreiber, Josh Lucas, and Ryan Phillippe had expressed interest in the role. Nolan chose Eckhart, whom he had considered for the lead role in Memento, citing his "extraordinary" ability as an actor, his embodiment of "that kind of chiselled, American hero quality" projected by Robert Redford, and his subtextual "edge".




bad actors always trying to be big


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2008)

Robin Willians would have been an interesting Joker.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Robin Willians would have been an interesting Joker.



I would expect him to do that hyperactive shit the whole time, he'd be terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Robin Willians would have been an interesting Joker.



.....

how can you say such a thing


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought Aaron Eckhart was a great choice between those three. Eckhart has the look of a politician, the other three had the look of a dumb pretty boy.



> Robin Willians would have been an interesting Joker.



Hell fucking no.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2008)

Robin Williams has played psycho's successfully and funny men. He'd be a bit old though. Sorry for not sucking Heath Ledger's cock and believing other actors can do a good job playing The Joker.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm gonna see it for a third time with a different group of friends next week rofl



> Instead of a pencil, he could've stabbed him with his nose.


:rofl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Robin Williams has played psycho's successfully and funny men. He'd be a bit old though. Sorry for not sucking Heath Ledger's cock and believing other actors can do a good job playing The Joker.



it's ok..i forgive you


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Robin Williams has played psycho's successfully and funny men. He'd be a bit old though. Sorry for not sucking Heath Ledger's cock and believing other actors can do a good job playing The Joker.



Yeah but Heath got the role, and executed it with perfection may I add, so we are forced to suck up to him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

since i've seen heath's joker..i can't picture anyone else being him

you may call it sucking his cock if you want


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> since i've seen heath's joker..i can't picture anyone else being him
> 
> you may call it sucking his cock if you want



Same here, that's why I'm so iffy on recasting. 

I'm a proud Heath cock sucker. Doesn't that sound strange.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> since i've seen heath's joker..i can't picture anyone else being him


QFT.

That's exactly how I feel.  Someday when someone else plays the role of Joker...I know I will bitch and complain about the selection.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> QFT.
> 
> That's exactly how I feel.  Someday when someone else plays the role of Joker...I know I will bitch and complain about the selection.



 I guess that's how my parents felt about Heath taking Jack's part,  huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

^lol if Heath was still alive he would own the right to be joker in every movie


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

It'll be interesting when they recast the Joker. I do think someone else can do it (let's not forget the other part to a great character, the writing), so I'd wait until that day to compare anyone else to Heath's Joker (the version of the Joker we see in this film that is).


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> It'll be interesting when they recast the Joker. I do think someone else can do it (let's not forget the other part to a great character, the writing), so I'd wait until that day to compare anyone else to Heath's Joker (the version of the Joker we see in this film that is).



I liked how Heath portrayed the Joker physically. I mean his voice, the hunched back, the way he ate and how he walked, that's something you can't get from the script.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I liked how Heath portrayed the Joker physically. I mean his voice, the hunched back, the way he ate and how he walked, that's something you can't get from the script.



what did the joker eat?

i don't remember him eating


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

The good thing about having a great actor play a role is that It forces the next actor to try and exceed it.  

Bale> Keaton>Adam and  Heath> Jack.  10-15 years from now we will be saying X > Bale and X > Heath.

That is assuming that they do not have Joker in future Nolan films

^^^^The Shrimp you Newb


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> what did the joker eat?
> 
> i don't remember him eating



I dunno what he picked up, but it was in the party scene. He grabbed some food and started smacking on it. 

He also grabbed a glass of wine, threw the wine on the floor and pretended to drink it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I liked how Heath portrayed the Joker physically. I mean his voice, the hunched back, the way he ate and how he walked, that's something you can't get from the script.



True, he did all the little things that make up the Joker. I really loved him in this role.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I found a shitty gif of him eating, but it gets the point across.


----------



## Clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh I'm seeing it again tonight.  I have to pay extra attention in case there is some awesomeness I missed the first time around.  

It's hard to imagine someone else taking over for Heath, but a lot of people weren't pleased with Heath being cast in the first place.  I'm willing to give another actor a chance, but it does seem impossible for someone to upstage Heath.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I love your avatar hhtf13.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I found a shitty gif of him eating, but it gets the point across.



he looks like he's really enjoying the meal

but i remember that scene..the wine part was funny

"you look like my father..i hated my father"


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> he looks like he's really enjoying the meal
> 
> but i remember that scene..the wine part was funny
> 
> "you look like my father..i hated my father"



The father story was epic. Each "why so serious?" was fucking awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Joker was a liar.  I wonder what story he was going to tell Batman


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Joker was a liar.  I wonder what story he was going to tell Batman



Yea, I really wanted to hear his story again. D:
Damn Batman had to push him off.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Robin Willians would have been an interesting Joker.



no just no


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> The father story was epic. Each "why so serious?" was fucking awesome.



Yes, yes it was. Although I loved the wife story too


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2008)

lol when Joker made the yikes face when he found out he killed  six friends lol


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Yuki made me get rid of the 'Hump Me' gif in my sig.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

^lol whipped


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Robin Williams has played psycho's successfully and funny men. He'd be a bit old though. Sorry for not sucking Heath Ledger's cock and believing other actors can do a good job playing The Joker.



back in the 90's for sure but now hes too old and fat to play the joker and he was never really in the talks he was just asked about it and said he would of loved to play the joker. The only guys i remember that where in talks for Joker were Poul betteny, Guy Pearce, & the dad from Back to the Future 

lol Heath was actually a surprise to lots of fans and he became the best of the best



Chee said:


> The father story was epic. Each "why so serious?" was fucking awesome.



I like the story about his wife more it's more dramatic and hurtful when hes like 

" I just wanted to see her smile again so I grabbed a razor and did this to myself - turning his head side to side - & now she cant stand the sight of me! But now I see the bright side now I'm always smiling"

I need to buy the script to this movie its just that damn good


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Isn't it?


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2008)

Also to teh people who think Robin Williams would be a good Joker plz do me a favor: bang your head against the wall 100 times and think about what you said.



Chee said:


> Well, fuck. My rep is at my limit and I can't neg rep that bastard.



Did it for ya


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyones favorite scene:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltkYr0GFy4I[/YOUTUBE]

Love this scene.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

It is awesome.

Hey Violet, I was thinking of using a Raphael Sorel set, what do you think?


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

If I see that Robbin Williams crap one more time, I'm gonna shoot someone. 

I mean it.

My friend Joi suggested that if in the third movie (there WILL be a third movie), they rebooted the Riddler, Jim Carrey should play him again. Yes, and I should give birth to demonic spawns of evil through my anus!

WTF?!!!

Actors like Robbin William and Jim Carrey were a 90s and 80s thing... now their antics are just plain annoying and would take away from the character. Plus, the Riddler Jim Carrey portrayed in the 1990s with Val Kilmer as the Batman and Nicole Kidman as the bait babe was not accurate AT ALL.

I'm more interested, now, in who they are going to replace Heath Ledger with as the Joker.

I was thinking Johnny Depp, but I fear his name will bring over-excessive hype and his perfect acting will remind us that it's him and not the Joker, which was something that never happened while I was watching Heath Ledger, and I was grateful for it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> It is awesome.
> 
> Hey *Violent*, I was thinking of using a Raphael Sorel set, what do you think?



Fixed. 

Which stock were you planning to use?

If your using the artwork from SC 4 I think it'll turn out great.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 21, 2008)

EvanNJames said:


> If I see that Robbin Williams crap one more time, I'm gonna shoot someone.
> 
> I mean it.
> 
> ...



Riddler should be played by Hugo Weaving not sure if thats how you spell his name but the guy that plays agent smith and V he would be an excelent Riddler 

As to the Johnny Depp if its a small cameo type scene I wouldnt mind him playing the Joker he's the only guy I can really see pulling off what Ledger did even if he comes off short which he will cause Ledger put everything he had in that role other than that a small cameo roll he can easily pull it off 

Oh and good news seems like the dark knight game will come out around december I hope its as good as the Spider Man 2 game thats one of my favorites


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

@jdbzkh

I dunno, movie based games generally fail very hard.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Let me put it in and tell me what you think.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2008)

EvanNJames said:


> Actors like Robbin William and Jim Carrey were a 90s and 80s thing... now their antics are just plain annoying and would take away from the character. Plus, the Riddler Jim Carrey portrayed in the 1990s with Val Kilmer as the Batman and Nicole Kidman as the bait babe was not accurate AT ALL.



Don't forget Tommy Lee Jones as Two Face... I'm sure you'll love remembering that


----------



## Willy D (Jul 21, 2008)

Worst movie of all-time

and by worst of all-time I mean greatest of all-time


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @jdbzkh
> 
> I dunno, movie based games generally fail very hard.



They usually do cause there rushed but WB has stated that they did not want another crappy game out thats why the TDK game didnt get released with the film and I have a alright feeling it should be good but a man can dream can't he


----------



## Boocock (Jul 21, 2008)

I still think that if The Riddler is the villain for Batman 3, David Tennant should play the character. You don't bring in big name actors into these films. If you do, disaster like "Batman Forever" and "Batman and Robin" occurs. You get good, hard-working actors who care about performing the roles they are put in correctly.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> They usually do cause there rushed but WB has stated that they did not want another crappy game out thats why the TDK game didnt get released with the film and I have a alright feeling it should be good but a man can dream can't he



Lego Batman is probably going to be better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

fuckin saved


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Boocock said:


> You get good, hard-working actors who care about performing the roles they are put in correctly.



John Turturro


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> back in the 90's for sure but now hes too old and fat to play the joker and he was never really in the talks he was just asked about it and said he would of loved to play the joker. The only guys i remember that where in talks for Joker were Poul betteny, Guy Pearce, & the dad from Back to the Future


But Robin Williams would make a great old, fat Joker.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2008)

The Dark Knight II, starring Owen Wilson as Batman and Chris Tucker as the Joker.

2009


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

How's this Violent?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah...and also featuring Vin Diesel as Commissioner Gordan. 

@Stark

Looks amazing, I love the avy, it would of been great if used as the sig as well. Not saying the sig is bad or anything. 

Nicely done.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe I can use it eventually.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm glad Nolan is using lesser known actors. 

I think Christina Ricci would make a great Catwoman. ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Just finished watching this movie.

DEAR GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This movie was everything I'd hoped it would be, it exceeded my expectations, Heath as the Joker was astounding, and that he could pull it off so masterfully right down to those crazy psychotic facial expression's was marvelous.

God I want to watch this movie again. Its was Epic.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm glad Nolan is using lesser known actors.
> 
> *I think Christina Ricci would make a great Catwoman.* ?



No. Because she also has to play Selina and that wouldn't end well


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't judge Jim Carrey and Robin Williams by their roles where they were required to be over the top, silly, comedians.  Judge them by Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and One Hour Photo.  

Eternal Sunshine is one of the best movies of all time, driven mainly on Jim Carrey's serious emotionally packed performance.  After seeing that movie I'd believe he could do anything asked of him.  I bet if he was given the scars and facepaint instead of Heath we'd all be talking about how amazing he was right now.  I don't think he would have topped Heath's performance, but I bet we would all still be in awe.

One Hour Photo is a movie about a creepy, scary, photo attendant played by Robin Williams getting creepier as the movie progresses.  It makes me think he could have fit into the Nolanverse if he wanted to.  He just enjoys being characters like Mork so he picks them 95% of the time.  In that other 5% though, he's shown he has the potential for this type of movie.

EDIT: Here is Eternal Sunshine free and legal on hulu.com.


----------



## Psychic (Jul 21, 2008)

This is probably's Heath Ledger's best acting performance ever, he totally outshine Christian Bale and the whole cast, i was actually rooting for the Joker throughout the whole movie. He plays it so well...better than Jack Nicholson. I mean, who else can be so creepy and comical at the same time? he's called the joker for a reason...he makes you laugh, and yet the things he does terrifies you. Heath Ledger just captures the whole essence of what the Joker is all about. It just goes to show that he's not just a pretty face like all the envious people think he is.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 21, 2008)

Joker's not coming back. First of all, Heath Ledger's dead. Secondly, I thought I read an article that said Nolan never planned on using the Joker after this movie anyway. Ledger dying just reinforces that decision.

Besides, after this performance, if Heath Ledger isn't playing the Joker, then I don't want to see the Joker back. I'm surprised some here want to see him back. Let him go.

Any ideas for the Riddler? The actor should be credible, but not a superstar. I liked the Hugo Weaving idea.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that movie was insane!

I bet half the audience doesnt realize how indepth and incredible this movie was. But they were all still blown away. It was scarily dark, very funny, badass, deep, and action packed. Hell, I think the action was the least of it. The developed characters and great actors are what really made this movie so awesome. While being so fun, it questioned human nature in a way everyone could understand and enjoy. It was a real masterpeice!

The first one was quite good, this one was oscar worthy, I just hope number 3 doesnt fail like all so many trilogies. I dont like the idea of the riddler coming, I just want the joker to return. Personally I think Johnny Depp would be perfect for succeeding Ledger.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, and listen to Gooba. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is my favorite movie, and that great movie was carried by Jim Carrey's (and Kate Winslet's) acting. He dialed down his natural energy and craziness and gave me one of my favorite performances.  

The man has range. Stop bagging on him for doing something that was asked of him, like Gooba said. And for Robin Williams, see: Good Will Hunting, One Hour Photo, and his appearance on Law & Order: SVU this year.


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Don't forget Tommy Lee Jones as Two Face... I'm sure you'll love remembering that


 

Well, I didn't mind Tommy Lee Jones as Two Face, but Jim Carrey's portrayal of the Riddler was just off the radar. So was Tommy's, a bit, but he didn't add what I could tell was Carey's own little jokes.

I'm not gonna mention a name I don't mind in a complaint.  

Oh, and believe me... I didn't enjoy remembering that. I almost blew cookies that last post I made. Diehard Batman fans shouldn't be forced to succumb to that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2008)

I just got back from my 5th viewing and I am still putting the plot together.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Commissioner Gordon was informed that a bus was missing shortly after the hospital exploded.  The Joker climbed into a bus.  Right before the Joker climbed into the bus...a reporter was shown climbing into the bus.  This reporter was later forced to read from cards prepared for him by the Joker.  In other words...the Joker even planned this kidnapping.  He did this so that people would try to escape via the ferries instead of by an alternate means.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

If given the script that a Batman movie should have, Tommy Lee Jones could have done a great Two-Face.

Could Carrey do the same with the Riddler? Maybe, maybe not, depending on what interpretation is either asked of him or what he decides.

As for future villains, Penguin, Catwoman, and Riddler would fit in the Nolan/Goyer franchise. Scarecrow could be brought back, as either a central or competing villain.


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If given the script that a Batman movie should have, Tommy Lee Jones could have done a great Two-Face.
> 
> Could Carrey do the same with the Riddler? Maybe, maybe not, depending on what interpretation is either asked of him or what he decides.
> 
> As for future villains, Penguin, Catwoman, and Riddler would fit in the Nolan/Goyer franchise. Scarecrow could be brought back, as either a central or competing villain.


 

See, that's what I was thinking. Given this script, Tommy would have made an exceptional Two-Face. It was the one produced by Tim Burton, Peter Macgregor-Scott, and directed by Joel Schumacher that really blew it to shit.

Tommy Lee Jones is a great actor, who hasn't made himself into this annoying character-actor whose apparently rather snobby on sets. 

Jim Carrey again + Riddler= FAIL (And I've loved Jim since In Living Color)

I definitely believe The Scarecrow will make his return, along with Two-Face, as I have a theory about his not-death.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2008)

The biggest failure with Two-Face was the awful makeup Tommy Lee was wearing.  It was so comical and cartoonish.  I couldn't take him seriously at all.

For the record...even though Batman and Robin was a terrible movie...I thought Uma Thurman was hot as hell as Poison Ivy.


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> The biggest failure with Two-Face was the awful makeup Tommy Lee was wearing. It was so comical and cartoonish. I couldn't take him seriously at all.
> 
> For the record...even though Batman and Robin was a terrible movie...I thought Uma Thurman was hot as hell as Poison Ivy.


 

She was kicking it, but Uma is a distinguished pretty, not a pretty pretty. However, the verociousness that is Pam is definitely within Thurman's line of work.

Two-Face's make-up amd costume in _Batman Forever_ was a facepalm. So was the Riddler's. IDK... sometimes I think I expand Miller's depiction of Batman way out of proportion-that it's not supposed to be so dark.

But then I recall the Detective Comics of the 40s and 70s when Bob Kane was still alive, and I know that the Batman, the darkest Batman of the newer comics, as well as the gruesomness of this new film, was meant to be legit.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2008)

Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy was ridiculous

The bitch looked dumb and silly

Pfft they could,ve chose someone else to be Poison Ivy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy was ridiculous
> 
> The bitch looked dumb and silly
> 
> Pfft they could,ve chose someone else to be Poison Ivy



i remember when i saw the movie as a kid..i found her as poison ivy pretty hot


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy was ridiculous
> 
> The bitch looked dumb and silly
> 
> Pfft they could,ve chose someone else to be Poison Ivy





Agreed.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2008)

^ 

Exactly she's fugly 

iiik


Oh lord 

Here comes the bitching

An article I saw on Yahoo.com



> It's not a comic book movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well first off just by looking at the fucking previews you could tell it was never aimed towards children in the first place. Parents need to stop fucking bitching about this shit and take some motherfucking responsibility. If they want a kiddie flick go watch Batman and Robin and Batman Forever

But even those aren't kid-friendly

Poison Ivy's a slut

Robin dreams of fucking Ivy 

Oh and then there's Alicia silverstone's huge ass 

And Batman Forever

Batman fucks a chick yet no one cares

Wow... you know what I just learned none of the Batman movies are for kids 

I love knowledge it somehow has a way of making me smile and laugh at those who aren't able to acertain it's full potential. If they really arenn't too happy with it cover your kids eyes up and stop acting uptight. It's because of idiots like these that children become so bitter at the little knowledge that has been kept secret from them.

If kids turn violent thanks to this then it's the parents fault not the movie

If it does those parents don't deserve to have kids

Sorry it's the truth


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I should've started a slow clap when it ended.



Go again and do so this time.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 22, 2008)

This movie...BWAHPSHFOOFUCKINGINSANE!

Just...everything about this movie was wonderful.

Spoilers just in case:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first meeting between Bruce and Harvey, with Bruce's condescending yet subtle "Oh, so you like ballet?" and "Know the extent of your jurisdiction D.A.", the blackmail scene with Lucious, Harvey's massive fall into the darkness, death of Rachael
(which really surprised me), the two ships trying to see whether they would blow one another up and ultimately deciding not to and Batman ultimately taking the blame for the deaths of Harvey and the cops and the movie ends with him as the Dark Knight being chased by cops and dogs...heartbreaking. It was all great.

The Joker...what can I say that hasn't already been said? Heath was fucking brilliant in this role. He started out with a bang, then comes in between a meeting between gangs with this hilarious over the top laughter, shows a magic ("TADA! It disappeared."), freakishly denies his insanity and leaves the meeting showing he was strapped with explosives the whole time. When he told the story about his scars involving his father (the music really helped) and when he told the Batman impersonator "LOOK AT ME!" it sent chills down my spine. Him applauding Gordon's promotion was hilarious. His convo with the cop was brutally hilarious. Him sticking his head out of the window like the wild dog he compared himself to. His meeting with Harvey in the hospital (starts off with saying "Hi! I hope there are no hard feelings between us.") was just disturbing. Then finally him nearly falling to his death and laughing the whole damn way. And he actually somewhat won in the end. Ledger as the Joker really stole the show.   




I got a little depressed though when Ledger's Joker said to Batman "I feel like we're destined to face each other forever".


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Go again and do so this time.



I'm playing on doing this at my second viewing, I'll be like that guy from Not Another Teen movie and like start a slow clap and the most horrible sickening parts of the movie.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2008)

^

LOL

That's exactly what I did during the pencil trick


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

This movie was AWESOME....and this is coming from a person who hates everything!

Heath Ledger gave a killer performance.  I mean, his portrayal of Joker being a psychopath was dead-on.  He was also very funny, but in a subtle way.  That just slayed me.

Well...now that I have desecrated the dead in an attempt to humor myself in order to lighten the mood on the tragedy.....where was I going with this again?

Whatever.  He should be nominated for a posthumous Oscar though.  That much is absolute.  Remember, there is only one thing more important than winning an Oscar (winning two!).

might as well post SpoonyOne's thoughts.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=z8Uw1bZRr6M[/YOUTUBE]

If the 3rd movie used a completely different villain not shown before, who do you think they should use?  Ya know, as much as my concious is telling me that it seems like a really BAD idea....I kinda want to see the next villain to be Clayface.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> might as well post SpoonyOne's thoughts.





Vonocourt said:


> Spoony's ramblin rant.
> 
> He's eating tacos!
> *Spoilers*
> link 3



Beat ya to it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> LOL
> 
> That's exactly what I did during the pencil trick



LOL how did that turn out?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> LOL
> 
> That's exactly what I did during the pencil trick



I was laughing so hard at that point. xD  I kinda felt bad, though.  It was more of a 'Holyshitomg!' kinda laugh, rather than a 'that was funny' laugh.


Also-- I'd love to see Paul Bettany as the Riddler.  He's got that spindly frame and can carry himself a number of ways, depending on character.  His sunken eyes help too.  Maybe I'm biased though.  I wanted him to be the Joker in the first place. :\

And speaking of the J-man.. if I had kids, I would _*not*_ want them to be playing with a Heath-Ledger-as-the-Joker action figure.  He's too much of a psychopath in this movie. (I liked the character, I just don't like him glorified as a kids' toy.)


----------



## spaZ (Jul 22, 2008)

Watched this movie today and fucking wow it was brilliant. I almost cried at the end of the movie because it was just so fucking good. I can't wait till this comes out on blu ray


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

This is one of the Movies I seriously would treasure after getting. Massive rewatch value.


----------



## lerlerson (Jul 22, 2008)

Now, there was something I noticed... I could be completely off, I might be right... but... well, judge for yourself:

I think we've already been introduced to the Riddler. In fact, I think we know a fair bit about the Riddler already! Who is the Riddler, then? Well, it was the oft-overlooked Mr. Reese, the character who discovered Bruce Wayne was Batman.

Now, you might tell me, 'that makes no sense, go die in some fire', well, let me elaborate: First and foremost, his name. Mr. Reese. Mistereese. Mysteries. Yeah. Anyways. On top of that, he's clearly very intelligent, and he had a bit of a 'puzzle' element behind him, since he put the pieces of the mystery together and realized Bruce Wayne was Batman, and he certainly has reason to be a villain- he could blame Batman for a lot of blind hatred and rage that was thrown at him by the public with the whole 'hospital' incident, even if it was his own fault.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Huh, not a bad call. If it comes true, I'll shower you in rep.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2008)

And I thought Iron Man could not be topped as the best comic-book adaption


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

A friend of mine on another forum, posed an interesting question.


*Spoiler*: __ 




When the Joker ambushes the black mafia dude by pretending he's dead, does he actually cut open his mouth, or just throw him on the ground? I thought he did, but my sister didn't.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure he actually did cut him, if he just threw him on the ground that wouldn't have been the end of it.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

That was my reply to the question.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He cut him and threw him on the ground.


----------



## Junas (Jul 22, 2008)

Watched this movie yesterday, and I have to say that it was brilliantly done by Nolan, with perhaps Ledger's best performance as the Joker... I liked that "magic" trick and the movie as a whole really surprised me with twists and turns unexpectedly. I feel that I will be getting this movie when it comes out on DVD!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

I do find it kind of wierd that they gave the Joker a Glasglow Smile instead of having his face contorted by chemicals, but meh.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I do find it kind of wierd that they gave the Joker a Glasglow Smile instead of having his face contorted by chemicals, but meh.



Nolan's version is supposed to be realistic, chemicals bleaching his skin and giving him a permanent smile is sorta farfetched.

I think Joker cutting his face into scars (well, I think he cut himself) is way more psychotic than just falling into chemicals anyways. Far more badass.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree. And that's really what makes this Batman series (so far) so great. It's more realistic. Anyway the chemical bath wouldn't make for so many fun stories


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nolan's version is supposed to be realistic, chemicals bleaching his skin and giving him a permanent smile is sorta farfetched.
> 
> I think Joker cutting his face into scars (well, I think he cut himself) is way more psychotic than just falling into chemicals anyways. Far more badass.



this is Batman.  Suspend your disbelief.

Also, I don't think he did it to himself.  Most people who have Glasgow Smiles get them from rival gangs as a way of "teaching them a lesson"....though that's mostly in Britain.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> this is Batman.  Suspend your disbelief.
> 
> Also, I don't think he did it to himself.  Most people who have Glasgow Smiles get them from rival gangs as a way of "teaching them a lesson"....though that's mostly in Britain.



Dude, Nolan said it himself that he is taking a realistic tone.

The Joker totally lives in Britain and is in a gang.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 22, 2008)

I still haven't seen it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I still haven't seen it.



I swear I thought you were the type that would wait in a huge line on opening day.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Joker totally lives in Britain and is in a gang.



I'm just stating statistically how it most often happens.  Besides, in this movie, Joker has no past records on him, and he kept making up stories on how he got his scars, so it's not too farfetched that he was in a gang at some point in his life.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'm just stating statistically how it most often happens.  Besides, in this movie, Joker has no past records on him, and he kept making up stories on how he got his scars, so it's not too farfetched that he was in a gang at some point in his life.



And its not farfetched that he did it to himself.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

woah, this came out of nowhere





> Christian Bale Denies Assault Allegations
> 'Dark Knight' Star Arrested, Released In London
> 
> POSTED: 10:28 am EDT July 22, 2008
> ...




also, I'm kind of sad that they're taking a realistic approach, if only because it means that now I'll probably never see Clayface on the big screen.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Nolan is doing a superb job with making Batman more realistic, I don't mind.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2008)

Nah it doesn't mean you wouldn't get Clayface... just a more realistic interpretation of him


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nolan is doing a superb job with making Batman more realistic, I don't mind.



yeah, but how many villains can they use now?  I mean, they used Ra's al Ghul, and although they made him more realistic, it also destroyed one of the key factors to his character.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> yeah, but how many villains can they use now?  I mean, they used Ra's al Ghul, and although they made him more realistic, it also destroyed one of the key factors to his character.



Tons. Riddler, Penguin, Catwoman, Poison Ivy, Hush, Bane, Deadshot and there are tons of other minor villains as well.

And really, Nolan is probably only gonna do one or two more movies (he seems like the type to know when to call it quits). That's enough realistic characters to put in there.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Tons. Riddler, Penguin, Catwoman, Poison Ivy, Hush, Bane, Deadshot and there are tons of other minor villains as well.



Poison Ivy has deadly poisons and toxins coursing through her veins.

Bane is powered by having Venom being pumped into him.



Shark Skin said:


> Nah it doesn't mean you wouldn't get Clayface... just a more realistic interpretation of him



he's a creature made out of makeup putty that is impervious to harm and can reform himself when broken apart, can make himself look like anyone through shapeshifting, and even create razor-sharp blades out of his own body.  His only weakness is that, like actual clay, he can't hold himself together when exposed to water.  Please tell me HOW you make that realistic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, Serura, can you be anymore annoying? 

Joker was dumped in a batch of chemicals, and Nolan was able to make him realistic. He can do the same with Bane and Poison Ivy. Really, shut the fuck up with your constant complaining.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

You know...the main reason I am impressed with Ledger's performance is because of how unrecognizable he was.  I didn't think of 10 Things I hate about you or A Knight's Tale or any of the other numerous movies I have seen him in.  The Joker didn't make me think of an actor...that's how realistic and well-acted the performance was.

Jack Nicholson has always sort of been the opposite for me.  Every performance reminds me of The Shining.

Let's even talk about another performance from The Dark Knight.  Maggie G as Rachel Dawes.  I thought her performance was poor.  She apparently didn't even watch the first movie...she totally transformed Rachel Dawes from someone that was really serious about her career into a sassy Harvey Dent fangirl.  Sassy seems to be the only personality she is capable of playing.  Her performance was similar to her performances in The Secretary, Donnie Darko, and Mona Lisa Smile.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Wow, Serura, can you be anymore annoying?
> 
> Joker was dumped in a batch of chemicals, and Nolan was able to make him realistic. He can do the same with Bane and Poison Ivy. Really, shut the fuck up with your constant complaining.



Hey, that's just me.  I find flaw in eveything around me.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

> Let's even talk about another performance from The Dark Knight. Maggie G as Rachel Dawes. I thought her performance was poor. She apparently didn't even watch the first movie...she totally transformed Rachel Dawes from someone that was really serious about her career into a sassy Harvey Dent fangirl. Sassy seems to be the only personality she is capable of playing. Her performance was similar to her performances in The Secretary, Donnie Darko, and Mona Lisa Smile.


Your complaints about Maggie remind me of the question I had. Why did Katie Holmes not play the role again?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Your complaints about Maggie remind me of the question I had. Why did Katie Holmes not play the role again?



Probably for Scientology-related/Tom Cruise-related reasons.

Or, that's my guess anyway.  Not that I care.  I don't like her much, TBH.  And I thought Maggie was gorgeous in that dress during the party for Harvey.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Probably for Scientology-related/Tom Cruise-related reasons.
> 
> Or, that's my guess anyway.  Not that I care.  I don't like her much, TBH.  And I thought Maggie was gorgeous in that dress during the party for Harvey.


Yeah, doesn't Tom basically make all of her career decisions now?


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Your complaints about Maggie remind me of the question I had. Why did Katie Holmes not play the role again?



I liked Maggie more than Katie anyways. Katie's Rachel seemed kinda dull to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I liked Maggie more than Katie anyways. Katie's Rachel seemed kinda dull to me.


No arguments.  Maggie was an upgrade over Katie Holmes.

My point is that Maggie wasn't acting as Rachel though.  Maggie was just being Maggie.  And unfortunately for her...that seems to be all she is capable of doing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleh, I liked them both.

I actually think Katie Holmes had more to work with, but thats because she had a bigger part than Maggie.

Nevertheless, both did well. It's a shame Mrs. Holmes doesn't seem very concerned for her career these days....


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

> No arguments. Maggie was an upgrade over Katie Holmes.
> 
> My point is that Maggie wasn't acting as Rachel though. Maggie was just being Maggie. And unfortunately for her...that seems to be all she is capable of doing.



I agree partly. I think she had to act different from the previous Rachel so we can get that she loves Harvey. 
If she still acted like a business woman in front of Harvey, we don't understand that she loves him and thus it would be awkward when she starts claiming she loves him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you guys remember when the two patrolmen were explaining to the Judge that they didn't even know where she was going?  They told her to open the envelope and that it would tell her.

The piece of paper inside the envelope said "up" and the car exploded right after the Judge looked up.  Was this the Joker's way of saying he was sending the Judge straight to heaven?  Is this his way of answering the question or is there another meaning?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't really care for Katie Holmes too much either, but not too much time changed between the first and the second so it's not like getting a new actress to make her look older was necessary.

As for the judge in the car. I just assumed it was the Joker's way of telling her that something from above was going to get her. She looked up and then the car exploded. So a car bomb doesn't make much sense, and her looking up wouldn't make much sense either. I just assumed the Joker or one of his henchmen was in the fire escape above or on the rooftop or something and was going to shoot something at her that would cause the explosion. It easily could have been the Joke or one of his henchmen with a detonator which caused the explosion. But the heaven idea could very well be true. I'm just speculating here.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys remember when the two patrolmen were explaining to the Judge that they didn't even know where she was going?  They told her to open the envelope and that it would tell her.
> 
> The piece of paper inside the envelope said "up" and the car exploded right after the Judge looked up.  Was this the Joker's way of saying he was sending the Judge straight to heaven?  Is this his way of answering the question or is there another meaning?



It was just the Joker's idea of a joke, for the shitz and giggles.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Poison Ivy has deadly poisons and toxins coursing through her veins.
> 
> Bane is powered by having Venom being pumped into him.
> 
> ...



In TAS, Poison Ivy was just a crazy eco-terrorist who usually tried to kill businessmen (or the like) whom she felt had slighted Mother Nature.

Bane could just be a big guy using some special kind of steroid calle "Venom".

Clayface was originally just a crazed murdering actor wearing the costume of a B-movie monster he used to play, called Clayface.

Ra's Al Ghul could even be brought back believably, if they look at the Bond film _Live and Let Die_ (where Baron Samedi is/is'nt/is Immortal). 
They just need to avoid answering whether or not he is truly Immortal, or just the Worlds Greatest Escape Artist. In fact, that would give him an even bigger mystique than he has in the comics.

So yes, they could _all_ be done realistically.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Bane is powered by having Venom being pumped into him.



You could make Bane a drug addict. Idk how that would work, just something from off the top of my head.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

Come on...Nolan won't use Bane.  Bane wasn't even created till the 90's.  He will continue to use the classic characters.

I think using the Scarecrow again in some capacity is a necessity though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think he'll use Bane either, I was just saying that there is a large amount of realistic characters he could use.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Poison Ivy has deadly poisons and toxins coursing through her veins.
> 
> Bane is powered by having Venom being pumped into him.
> 
> ...



Ivy can be used so easily as a seriel killer who uses Poisens to kill she laces her lipstick and suduces men into kissing her and bam there dead 

Bane is so easy its not even funny just say Venom is a new Steriod and give him his Knight fall story line 

Clayface can be used as a man with many faces that kills tons for what ever reason the supernatural version might not end up in any Nolan film though


----------



## LayZ (Jul 22, 2008)

I liked Katie Holmes as Rachel more than Maggie. You can't really compare the roles because they were so different.  I just would have liked to see Holmes and Eckhart together again ("Thank You For Smoking").  But oh well, she's brainwashed now, theres nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like to see Riddler in the next one, but if not that's okay.  Deadshot could be pretty sick too, actually.  Make him like, a deranged war vet who's been shellshocked so bad into believing only in his gun.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay guys, I have seen The Dark Knight 4 times already.  But every time I think of the Heath's performance as the Joker...I have a strong urge to see it again.  This makes me think I want to continue to watch his scenes more than I want to see the movie again.  I guess I will definitely be buying the Blu-Ray when it comes out.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Whoa, 4 times already? 

Got all his lines memorized?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

I also purchased a ticket online for the 11 PM show Sunday.  I took a nap and set my alarm.  I woke up at Midnight and missed that show.  

I want to talk about the Joker's "aggressive expansion" scene.  He stuck his knife into Gamble's mouth.  All of the women in the theater gasped and turned away when he did this, lol.

The next time he told the story about his scars..."gamble" was a word that appeared in his story.  Was this a coincidence?  I don't think so.  Even the most minor and minute details like this add to the greatness of the Joker in this movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Whoa, 4 times already?



I haven't even been once...damn alcoholics.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Deadshot could be pretty sick too, actually.  Make him like, a deranged war vet who's been shellshocked so bad into believing only in his gun.



or they could just, ya know, keep him as an assassin.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Ivy can be used so easily as a seriel killer who uses Poisens to kill she laces her lipstick and suduces men into kissing her and bam there dead
> 
> Bane is so easy its not even funny just say Venom is a new Steriod and give him his Knight fall story line
> 
> Clayface can be used as a man with many faces that kills tons for what ever reason the supernatural version might not end up in any Nolan film though



I agree

Nolan can easily stick those guys into the next movie

Along with Penguin Riddler and Two-face 

It's so simple


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> or they could just, ya know, keep him as an assassin.


I never said he wouldn't be an assassin.   I'm all up for keeping him an assassin, but as for explaining how he got so good and why he does it, a veteran could make sense if done properly.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going to see this at an imax on saturday,... all the tickets were booked like 2 weeks in advanced.. so i have a crazy showing time. 5am in the morning


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I never said he wouldn't be an assassin.   I'm all up for keeping him an assassin, but as for explaining how he got so good and why he does it, a veteran could make sense if done properly.



There's no need to do that everything was already pieced together perfectly in Batman Gotham Knight. Why overwrite his background?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I'm going to see this at an imax on saturday,... all the tickets were booked like 2 weeks in advanced.. so i have a crazy showing time. 5am in the morning



5am? That is crazy.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

It'll be worth it in the end though.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 22, 2008)

You know, I just found out something interesting about Batman. No, it's not about Christian Bale getting arrested in London. It's about Gotham City. Did you guys know that Gotham City is located in the state of New Jersey in the DC Universe? Interesting, huh! It makes sense since alot shit been happening in New Jersey nowadays.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> You know, I just found out something interesting about Batman. No, it's not about Christian Bale getting arrested in London. It's about Gotham City. Did you guys know that Gotham City is located in the state of New Jersey in the DC Universe? Interesting, huh! It makes sense since alot shit been happening in New Jersey nowadays.



Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate this damn movie.  Everytime I think it is out of my system, and that my money should go to things I really need, I see a commercial about it and this urge to see it comes over me


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 22, 2008)

I just saw it and it was pretty awesome. Blew away Batman Begins by miles because the villains were so much better (I liked Raz but Scarecrow was crappy). Joker parts were really good but I think people are focusing too much on him and not giving Twoface credit. Sure he had alot less screentime and the ending was kind of dumb but just his presentation alone made him a great character. 

Now the only problem is regardless of what villains they use in the next movie it won't stand up to this one.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2008)

Just came back from the Theatre.

Heath Ledger is smiling in his grave.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 23, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> You know, I just found out something interesting about Batman. No, it's not about Christian Bale getting arrested in London. It's about Gotham City. Did you guys know that Gotham City is located in the state of New Jersey in the DC Universe? Interesting, huh! It makes sense since alot shit been happening in New Jersey nowadays.



I always thougt that Gotham was an allusion to NYC....or maybe that's Metropolis.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> You know, I just found out something interesting about Batman. No, it's not about Christian Bale getting arrested in London. It's about Gotham City. Did you guys know that Gotham City is located in the state of New Jersey in the DC Universe? Interesting, huh! It makes sense since alot shit been happening in New Jersey nowadays.



Sorta makes sense, and I read up on that too, but we don't really have any parallel cities here in Jersey.  Closest you might get is up in like, Newark or Hoboken, but I generally associate Gotham with New York City, because even the aforementioned two are kind of a stretch.  The scale and architecture just fit so much better in the City.  Even Chicago works too, though.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 23, 2008)

David Tennant (Tenth Doctor) wishes to play riddler in next Batman movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> David Tennant (Tenth Doctor) wishes to play riddler in next Batman movie.



Wow- that's nearly a year old.

Well, good for him. But Riddler should'nt show up until the 4th/ 5th/ 6th film (Nolan probably won't be running things, but WB will definitely want to keep this thing going). 

The next one should focus on wrapping up the loose ends of the previous two, mainly the replacement of the Mob as Gotham's most dangerous type of crime with Supervillain-types (thus making the three a sort-of _Begins_ trilogy). After that, the 4th film should be concerned with the rise of a new type of Mobster (Penguin, Rupert Thorne, Black Mask) who are more ruthless and unafraid of Gotham's "freaks", with some even being freaks themselves.

Riddler should'nt have anything to do with the Mob; it's not his style. 
I do like the amoral, narcissistic one from TAS though; it could work if Nygma was some kind of bored genius who secretly works for gangsters (I like the Penguin here), gets in trouble with his _real_ employer for not pulling his weight, and is found out by Batman which forces him to go on the run. 
Riddler works best when he has scores to settle, and that would be a goo way to set him up as the main villain in a sequel.

I tend to ramble on...but anyway, Riddler should wait.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2008)

Gotham City was actually mostly filmed in the Chicago area. Same for Batman Begins. But Gotham City is supposed to potray like NY at its worst like, a Dark NYC. Metropolis is like a cleaner, lighter, better version of Gotham/NY.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I hate this damn movie.  Everytime I think it is out of my system, and that my money should go to things I really need, I see a commercial about it and this urge to see it comes over me



 Same thing here. Luckily I only saw one TDK trailer since the 18th. 

Those advertising guys are smart. They didn't really bother showing that many TDK commericials like The Mummy does. They knew people were gonna see it, so they didn't bother advertising.


----------



## Federer (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not The Royal Flush gang as villains? They're originally Justice League villains, but if you put them in the next Batman movie, you can stick to the card-theme of the Joker. 

King, Queen, Jack, Ace and Ten.

The first villains with superpower in the Batman movies. 
And I don't count Poison Ivy or Mr. Freeze as superpowerd villains.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> The first villains with superpower in the Batman movies.
> And I don't count Poison Ivy or Mr. Freeze as superpowerd villains.



Uh-huh...you know Batman and Batman Returns were good until Batman Forever and Batman & Robin came along.

You wanna know the difference? The first two was kept pretty realistic, the last two went overboard on the fantasy. Now guess which ones are the better ones?

Yea, no fucking super powers.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Why not The Royal Flush gang as villains? They're originally Justice League villains, but if you put them in the next Batman movie, you can stick to the card-theme of the Joker.
> 
> King, Queen, Jack, Ace and Ten.
> 
> ...



Poison Ivy has superpowers.

Clayface is _definitely_ a superpowered villain.

The Royal Flush Gang, incidentally, do not. You're probably thinking of that episode of the animated cartoon, with an incarnation that does. They were made for the cartoon only (their voice actors were also the same as who did the animated _Teen Titans_); normally, the gang just uses technology. They also do _not_ work for the Joker.

But the films are'nt getting any super-powered villains anyway. Because they are supposed to be _realistic._


----------



## Federer (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, with a decent script it could have been something. No? 

I would laugh my ass of, when Batman would think like: _"I had enought trouble with the Joker, now I'm facing a Royal flush". "How troublesome"._ 

But I knew that the original members didn't had anything to do with the Joker, I just like the card-theme between them. 

This week I'm going to see The Dark Knight. Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Royal Flush gang is lame anyways. Too themed.



> Well, with a decent script it could have been something. No?
> 
> I would laugh my ass of, when Batman would think like: "I had enought trouble with the Joker, now I'm facing a Royal flush". "How troublesome".



Sounds like a real bad fanfic


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with Jotun. Sounds like a shitty screenplay.


----------



## Federer (Jul 23, 2008)

Bad screenplay? Dammit. This truely mean that I never must become a script-writer.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 23, 2008)

I've said it before I'll say it again:

3rd Batman movie: Based off Batman: Hush.

First off, you get an extremely dark, psychotic, and realistic villain in Hush. Hush is _just_ the type of character for a Nolan film. On top of that he has no superpowers. You'd also have a chance to have the Riddler in a prominent role, another iconic and popular Batman villain who lack of superpowers but interesting character would shine in Nolan's vision of Batman. And while Batman: Hush should be the catalyst for the 3rd movie, it should by no means be a carbon copy.

The only drawback that I can see is the lack of public awareness as to who Hush is. At the same time I doubt this really bothers Nolan. Ras Al Ghul was the main villain of Batman Begins yet he's also pretty unknown to the general public.

And for those of you who may not know who Hush is:





Other Batman villains I feel could be both appropriate and awesome for Nolan Batman films:

-Black Mask (this guy is a definite)
-The Ventriloquist (would be better in a secondary role like Scarecrow in Batman Begins)
-Mad Hatter (if done realistically enough and plays up on the more disturbing stalker/pedo themes)

What I don't want to see in future Batman Movies:
-Superpowers
-Robin
-The Penguin (face it: he's lame)
-Batgirl. NO FUCKING BATGIRL IN ANY FUCKING WAY

As for Catwoman, I'm torn. She could be enjoyable if they play up her anti-hero persona and interesting relationship with Batman as opposed to stupid cat puns and mannerisms. I have a wait and see approach with Catwoman.

And there you have it folks, my thoughts on future Batman movies.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, Nolan brought in Maroni and Falcone and the majority of the population didn't know who they are, so I can see Hush being brought into Nolan's films easily. He won't be a major villain though, I can't see a whole movie revolving around him.

I think Penguin will show up in the third one, continue that "mafia" feel that Maroni and Falcone had. Maybe Riddler or Catwoman to spice things up.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought it was common knowledge who Ra's was, he was even in TAS.

Hush is lame imo, he'd need a origin/backstory that could derail the movie.

Bane could work as a hired hand for someone.

Penguin could work as a lesser villain 

Riddler would be tricky to pull off without seeming too much like the Joker. I could see Nolan doing him as a main villain and it would be awesome to see actual detective work.

Catwoman would suck, she could be an easter egg villain. Maybe Bruce meets Selina at a party or something idk, I don't think Nolan even wants her in his movies.

Alot of things are dependant on whether or not they want to bring Two Face back into the story as a fulltime or secondary villain.

We don't even know if Nolan is going to be doing the third movie 

All we can do is hope.

Batman and Returns were good until they switched directors...


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd kill someone if Nolan doesn't do the third one. 

Bale said it himself that he wouldn't do the third one if Bale doesn't do the third one.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

That really doesn't stop WB from tacking on other people for the project. I would still go see it and then  and cry in a shower and burn my clothes in a barrel


----------



## Auron (Jul 23, 2008)

If Nolan's not doing the third one then Bale won't either...then you can pretty much guarantee that the movie will suck and will be churned out as a way to make money for WB


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Yea, I won't be seeing it if Nolan isn't doing it. Nolan is my directing-god.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Well, Nolan brought in Maroni and Falcone and the majority of the population didn't know who they are, so I can see Hush being brought into Nolan's films easily. He won't be a major villain though, I can't see a whole movie revolving around him.
> 
> I think Penguin will show up in the third one, continue that "mafia" feel that Maroni and Falcone had. Maybe Riddler or Catwoman to spice things up.



That's what I was thinking. With all the mob bosses getting killed or whatever, you could have Penguin step in a become the new mob boss in town.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to see what Nolan can do with the Penguin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2008)

What other movies has Nolan done? Out of curiosity.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> What other movies has Nolan done? Out of curiosity.



The Prestige, Momento, and Insomnia.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope Nolan could do a good reimagining of the Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Stark said:


> I hope Nolan could do a good reimagining of the Riddler.



Get rid of the onesie.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 23, 2008)

If Nolan can make Joker the epic person he became (Chee's sig comes to mind) then he can make the Riddler better.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Prestige, Momento, and Insomnia.


I liked Memento the most.

"Okay, what am I doing?"  Guy Pierce goes to this guys hotel room and prepares to attack him.  He grabs a bottle of wine and gets into position.  A few minutes later...he wonders why he's holding the bottle and mentions that he doesn't feel drunk.  He showers in the dude's hotel room because he thinks it's his room!

There are so many hilarious moments in that movie if you watch it multiple times.

I also like another scene.  "What am I doing?  I'm chasing this guy."  The guy shoots at him and he realizes..."no...he's chasing me."

Memento and Prestige were both excellent movies.  Insomnia is really the worst of the bunch...and even it was decent.

I just noticed that I actually wrote a review for Memento a couple of years back.

Brick


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2008)

Jotun said:


> That really doesn't stop WB from tacking on other people for the project. I would still go see it and then  and cry in a shower and burn my clothes in a barrel



Bad Batman cartoons are still sure to come 

Maaan, I wish Nolan was able to make Batman cartoons too 

Make a masterpiece like Batman: Gotham knight


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 23, 2008)

What sucks now is Ledger cant be the Joker again, the next one just wont be the same I bet


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> What sucks now is Ledger cant be the Joker again, the next one just wont be the same I bet



Hopefully Nolan won't do another Joker. I want Heath to always be the Joker in Nolan's era.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8sYBqhOEdRQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xion (Jul 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8sYBqhOEdRQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



You look beautiful Chee.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, I'm still laughing. xDDD

It's so fucking true as well, you can't understand him sometimes.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit, I'm still laughing. xDDD
> 
> It's so fucking true as well, you can't understand him sometimes.


Serious fucking ly.

Why was his voice like that?

Was it like that in the first movie?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 23, 2008)

Curse you, mother! How dare you make me wait 5 days to see Batman!
*Ahem*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's official.
This movie kicks Iron Man's ass.
Great villian, so many twists and turns that would make your head spin and I don't care what anybody says,
For a dead guy, Heath Ledger NAILED that role.
And in the end, Gothum's Knight in Shining Armor is dead
and we're left with a Dark Night.
Kudos!

Heheh...how to make a pencil disappear.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

Batman needs to start a Black Metal band.

srsly


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Batman needs to start a Black Metal band.
> 
> srsly





The Joker in that video looks like Heath.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 23, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Serious fucking ly.
> 
> Why was his voice like that?
> 
> Was it like that in the first movie?



I imagine to hide his secret identity, Batman had to disguise his voice to a certain degree. A certain incomprehensible degree.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2008)

It was like that in the first movie, but not as disguised per se.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2008)

Bum Reviews Dark Knight:






Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit, I'm still laughing. xDDD
> 
> It's so fucking true as well, you can't understand him sometimes.



The dude who played Joker, sounds a lot like Heath

EDIT: Wrong video, but still made me lmao


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 23, 2008)

I dunno, I think Tenant would be a crackerjack Riddler. 

I mean he's already got experience playing an insufferably arrogant zany know it all who can be piss your pants scary when properly motivated. Only difference between Ten and Eddie personality wise is that Eddie is ALOT more amoral.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not really a big fan of him in the new Dr. Who.  I'd prefer to see Jim Carrey as the Riddler again except with a serious tone instead of goofy, or Ed Norton, or someone else of that caliber.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8sYBqhOEdRQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Batman looked like Shawn Elliott. Who's the definition of awesome.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol cool vid


----------



## LayZ (Jul 24, 2008)

The best part of the vid is when Joker and Rachel walk out of the restroom.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2008)

LayZ said:


> The best part of the vid is when Joker and Rachel walk out of the restroom.



"Hit me"

*Pop*

Dat was dope shit man.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 24, 2008)

"We used to be at Awesome. But then we dropped.
I want us to be at awesome again."
Best. Line. Ever.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

the interpretation of the riddler who currently appears in Detective Comics would be funny as hell in a movie


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 24, 2008)

"Bruce, this is Harvey Dent"
"Rachel's told me everything about you"
"Well I guess im gonna have to kill you both"


----------



## Muse (Jul 24, 2008)

Omg that video was hilarious...


"I like your lipstick"


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Omg that video was hilarious...
> 
> 
> "I like your lipstick"



"Your dress, I like that." 



Gooba said:


> I'm not really a big fan of him in the new Dr. Who.  I'd prefer to see Jim Carrey as the Riddler again except with a serious tone instead of goofy, *or Ed Norton*, or someone else of that caliber.



YES PLEASE!


----------



## Muse (Jul 24, 2008)

I like how they say "Nothing in his pockets but knives and lint.." and then list a bunch of other shit...lol banana


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I like how they say "Nothing in his pockets but knives and lint.." and then list a bunch of other shit...lol banana



"How many pockets did he have?"

"It wasn't all his pockets."

"Oh."



I like that one part where the Jokerfake is saying "You're just a freak...like me" and this random guy walks by the Batfake and mouths, "What the fuck?" xDDD


----------



## Boocock (Jul 24, 2008)

"You either die a hero or live long enough to be in the sequel." - That's awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

"What...what are you doing!? That's a sharpie! That's permenant!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2008)

What madness is this?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 24, 2008)

This video is so full of win, that I can't help but watch it.
"Bruce Wayne. Rachel's told me everything about you."
"Then I'll have to kill you."


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> "What...what are you doing!? That's a sharpie! That's permenant!"


You change your sig and avy like every hour.

lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 24, 2008)

I just came out today in Dubai, I was so pissed when I found out it comes out on the 24th like in the UK. So I finally saw it anyways. Joker was hilarious in this movie, best character in the movie hands down. If the Riddler were to be in the next movie Jim Carrey would suck balls as him again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


I has that. I win at life today.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 24, 2008)

''Why so serious''
Heath Ledger was awwwwesom!!

Best Movie i've seen in a long while.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2008)

You know, if they bring the Riddler in the next one, they can make him scary.

Remember that the Joker was cartoonish in the comics as well.....


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 24, 2008)

Terrific movie. 

It not only surpassed _Batman Begins_, but did so with ease. Ledger's Joker was fantastic, and -- of course -- the very foundation upon which the movie rested. He oozed perceptiveness, charisma, menace and surreal humour all in one compelling package. He's that rare villain that can actually make you root for him at points, and every single time he shambled into a scene he stole it effortlessly. As far as I'm concerned, his approach to the role was far more appealing to me than Jack Nicholson's. An honourable mention should also go out to Harvey Dent, a character that completely surprised me in how he grew, twisted and changed throughout the course of the film. The actor really made me _believe_ that this was a genuinely good, passionate man dedicated to justice who slipped and fell into an abyss. Or maybe he always had one foot in that abyss, as the whole 'Two Face' nickname (and The Joker's commentary) may suggest. Bale was, as usual, solid and impacting as Wayne, but he was ultimately overshadowed by the more impacting performances here. The action scenes were improved from the last film, and the excellent score kicked in at just the right places to send shivers down the nape of your neck.

There are so many concepts and layers floating around in this movie that I still haven't soaked them all in -- the cynical approach to the human condition mixed with the optimistic/idealistic one, the issue of the 'outcast' and the way such a figure can relate to/shape society for better or worse, the thin line between hero and villain, the curious binding between The Joker and Batman at heart, the commentary on both the power and the weakness inherent to rules/codes, the importance of lies as well as the importance of truth...etc.

Nolan delivers jaw-dropping action for the people simply there to see fireworks, and yet he also provides genuine intellectual food to chew on again and again, and the closing scene/dialogue was a marvellous, compact meditation on the _real_ nature of Batman. It tied up the film in just about the best way possible.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2008)

It's good to hear everyone's love for this movie. Just goes to show, it was done amazingly.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about seeing this movie again, but I also sorta wanna see Hellboy 2...


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 24, 2008)

Forget Hellboy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 24, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Terrific movie.
> 
> It not only surpassed _Batman Begins_, but did so with ease. Ledger's Joker was fantastic, and -- of course -- the very foundation upon which the movie rested. He oozed perceptiveness, charisma, menace and surreal humour all in one compelling package. He's that rare villain that can actually make you root for him at points, and every single time he shambled into a scene he stole it effortlessly. As far as I'm concerned, his approach to the role was far more appealing to me than Jack Nicholson's. An honourable mention should also go out to Harvey Dent, a character that completely surprised me in how he grew, twisted and changed throughout the course of the film. The actor really made me _believe_ that this was a genuinely good, passionate man dedicated to justice who slipped and fell into an abyss. Or maybe he always had one foot in that abyss, as the whole 'Two Face' nickname (and The Joker's commentary) may suggest. Bale was, as usual, solid and impacting as Wayne, but he was ultimately overshadowed by the more impacting performances here. The action scenes were improved from the last film, and the excellent score kicked in at just the right places to send shivers down the nape of your neck.
> 
> ...



And there was the Batpod. Don't forget about the Batpod.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 24, 2008)

Amazing movie. Heath was brilliant as Joker, blew away the Jack Nicholson version.

It was so amazing I wanted to kick the woman that moaned bout the length of the movie afterwards. BLASPHEMY YOU FOOL! I could sit there for another hour and not get bored... A classic


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

My grandparents also moaned about how long it was. You kidding? That was the quickest 2 and a half hours of my life.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> My grandparents also moaned about how long it was. You kidding? That was the quickest 2 and a half hours of my life.



You and me both brother/sister. My sister and cousin _actually_ say out loud that _Spiderman 3_ was better. _Spiderman 3!_


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> You and me both brother/sister. My sister and cousin _actually_ say out loud that _Spiderman 3_ was better. _Spiderman 3!_



Hell fucking no. Spiderman 3 is a piece of crap compared to TDK, show your sister and your cousin a fucking magic trick.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 24, 2008)

Ironman is the only compareable superhero movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Ironman _and_ The Incredible Hulk are the only compareable superhero movies.


Fix'd


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> You and me both brother/sister. My sister and cousin _actually_ say out loud that _Spiderman 3_ was better. _Spiderman 3!_



That was the best I've heard all day....that was a joke right? 

Spiderman 3 was an epic failure.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 25, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> You and me both brother/sister. My sister and cousin _actually_ say out loud that _Spiderman 3_ was better. _Spiderman 3!_



...Disown them. Immediately


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Seriously. I don't get what negatives people can find in this movie.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 25, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> You know, if they bring the Riddler in the next one, they can make him scary.
> 
> Remember that the Joker was cartoonish in the comics as well.....




He was crazy as fuck too though.


----------



## pierrot harly (Jul 25, 2008)

It was awesome, but I would like to see Bale tone it done a little with the crazy voice.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 25, 2008)

pierrot harly said:


> It was awesome, but I would like to see Bale tone it done a little with the crazy voice.


Oh come on, that was the most hilarious thing he did.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> My grandparents also moaned about how long it was. You kidding? That was the quickest 2 and a half hours of my life.



Another 2 hours of Joker would have been fantastic.pek


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Stark said:


> Another 2 hours of Joker would have been fantastic.pek



I want a whole movie on the origins of the Joker.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2008)

If only...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't butcher the Joker. He's already great as it is. -_- A whole movie of him would be just fan service.

Are there any interviews of Heath Ledger about this movie?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2008)

Of course, YouTube.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I found one.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 25, 2008)

The moment I saw the Joker's brilliance is probably with the "social experiment". I really thought he was just a psycho maniac but at "that" moment he was a complete genius! The build up to it also helped make the moment more dramatic and jaw dropping...what a twist!

At above post: Heath stop touching yourself! Not really much insight on his thoughts on the Joker. *waiting for a commentary on the DVD*


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Heath does look paranoid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2008)

playing the joker drove him mad


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's another one where he talks more about the Joker. And even more arm touching. O_o The sounds a little bad, though. Now I see how he could've overdosed on medicine when he was this paranoid.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, I found one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2008)

why? was he the shy type


----------



## GsG (Jul 25, 2008)

I just rented and saw Batman Begins and then went to the movie theater to see The Dark Knight.  Best......Movies.......I've.......Seen.......In........A......Long.......Time!!!!! (biased opinion)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 25, 2008)

It's really sad that a brilliant actor
will never hear the praise he's gotten 
for his role. Honestly, people bitch
all the time that he only got praise because
he dropped dead. That's a lie. He earned this
role just as he earned those roles in Brokeback
and A Knight's Tale.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 25, 2008)

Pretty crazy movie...it indeed live up to the hype.

The Joker in this movie is definitely a sadist genius..He dont have the super-power yet he still owning everyone in this movie from the left to the right easily.

I wonder...what make those lackeys actually willing to work for Joker? Charisma?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Pretty crazy movie...it indeed live up to the hype.
> 
> The Joker in this movie is definitely a sadist genius..He dont have the super-power yet he still owning everyone in this movie from the left to the right easily.
> 
> I wonder...what make those lackeys actually willing to work for Joker? Charisma?



They are mentally ill; at least, some of them are.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Pretty crazy movie...it indeed live up to the hype.
> 
> The Joker in this movie is definitely a sadist genius..He dont have the super-power yet he still owning everyone in this movie from the left to the right easily.
> 
> *I wonder...what make those lackeys actually willing to work for Joker? Charisma?*



Pencils                 .


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2008)

best.movie.ever

spamming to flaunt sig :'(


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2008)

Saw it earlier, awesome movie!

Joker <3


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

iamj said:


> best.movie.ever
> 
> spamming to flaunt sig :'(



Fucking. Epic.

I was wondering when someone was gonna do that.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, I found one.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 25, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i've went to watch it three times within a week, and i've not had enough. Unfortunately i'm incapable of articulating how great the movie is, so i won't even bother trying. I'll just say that it's a perfect ten and easily one of my favorites of all time. Heath Ledger's performance is one of a kind.



I completely agree. I've seen it five times thus far... it's addictive... I can't stop thinking about the plot, what could have been etc. The fact that Heath has died leaves me with the same feeling that I have at the end of an entire series that I've followed for years and years... His performace was so powerful that he fulfilled that same feeling with less than an hour of screen time. I am amazed still... Having to let go of this storyline seems impossible, but inevitable. The story cannot continue--fanfiction isn't going to cut it. Nolan revealing more of his ideas about the Joker in interviews isn't going to cut it. After all, Heath helped in developing this newer interpretation--helped Nolan remold the Joker into something fleshier--and in turn, more enchanting.

You can't take your eyes off of him--which answers that question about how he got all those 'lackeys' to follow him. I wouldn't be surprised if they all had NF screen names...


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2008)

Hiroko said:


> The fact that Heath has died leaves me with the same feeling that I have at the end of an entire series that I've followed for years and years... His performace was so powerful that he fulfilled that same feeling with less than an hour of screen time.



100% Truth. I feel the exact same. We've lost 2-3 additional movies w/ the joker, maybe not 3. The Joker is Batmans ultimate villian, and Heath was the ultimate Joker, it feels almost as if the series is dead without him.

The only "good" I can see from it, is maybe a good introduction for Harley Quinn. Damn, think if Heath was alive and they did put in Harley... win :|

Anyone else remember seeing Batman Begins for the first time? How stoked were you, when Gordon brought up the Joker? I was fuckin pumped because I knew they would make a sick joker, and yeah Heath Ledger killed it... he was better then i could have imagined at that point.

:|


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got back from the premiere in Norway.

11/10.

Superb.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Loved, did ya, Byabro?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

Loved is such a poor word to describe it with. Surely there must be something more fitting?


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

2 more days and I'll be able to watch this movie again! pek


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> 2 more days and I'll be able to watch this movie again! pek



ur so lucky i only got to watch cuz was at friend's birthday party

its so made of gar that i wanna watch again


----------



## Ziko (Jul 25, 2008)

Same here L, watched it on the Norwegian Premiere today. Best movie I've ever seen. I've never been so pumped during a movie, and Ledger NAILED it!

6/6
10/10
100/100

Give the movie an Oscar, NOW!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

Ledger played The Joker immensely well. 

I don't want to see the character again in another movie, it would just fail.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Ledger played The Joker immensely well.
> 
> I don't want to see the character again in another movie, it would just fail.



I agree, I just can't see another actor be the Joker after Heath did such a great job. As much as I want to see him again, its better off just moving on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder how much Heath will act as inspiration to someone who tries to do it in the future?

He basically defined the Joker.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

The Joker's final performance is also the very best one.

Unless they do another one.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 25, 2008)

After watching it again, I can actually look at the film and not just be wow'ed by it.  There are some things I think about now.

1.  It was too long.  I mean, it wasn't unbearably long, but you could still shave off about 20 minutes from the movie, and you wouldn't really lose anything important.

2.  The Joker was too invincible.  Essentially nothing could touch him, and he was always playing with a full deck, no matter how much the odds were stacked against him.  For a guy that says he doesn't like planning and prefers to act spontaneously, he seems to have a plan to get out of every possible situation known to mankind.

3.  Lots of people, including Spoony, have brought this up, but I feel the need to as well: how did Joker get all those explosives in that hospital?  I mean, the man isn't exactly subtle.  Even if he used henchmen, I think someone would notice them hauling that much shit into the building, wiring it all, and then simply leaving.  The only way I can think it would work would be if those explosives were put into the building back when it was being built, but in order for that to work, there would have to be a Joker years ago, which the last film shows there wasn't.

4.  This one is personal preference but....the Joker wasn't funny.  I mean, the Joker is supposed to be insane and narcisstic, no doubt.  Still, he was always kind of a "pull my finger" type of guy.  Sure, there were some humorous bits, and the "make the pencil disappear" was pretty funny....but it's not the Joker.  Plus, they took out the Joker Venom, which other than his appearance, is one of the single most defining aspects of the character.  Sure, he used makeup and knives on them, but it's just not the same.



also, this is unrelated, but a part of me really wanted to see this made instead, if only because of how goddamn ridiculous it would be - and I HATE Michael Bay....
Link removed


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ That Michael Bay thing is a fake.



Taurus Versant said:


> I wonder how much Heath will act as inspiration to someone who tries to do it in the future?
> 
> He basically defined the Joker.



I think he is an inspiration to all movie adaptations, not just Batman. Nolan included, with how he redid the whole Batman franchise.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ That Michael Bay thing is a fake.



doesn't make it any less funny.  Besides, it does look exactly like something Bay would do.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 25, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> After watching it again, I can actually look at the film and not just be wow'ed by it.  There are some things I think about now.
> 
> 1.  It was too long.  I mean, it wasn't unbearably long, but you could still shave off about 20 minutes from the movie, and you wouldn't really lose anything important.
> 
> ...



                     .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I gotta agree. Enjoy the movie for the sake of enjoying it, don't nitpick because you need to find flaws.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 25, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> .



GASP!  It's so horrible that I don't think it's a flawless masterpiece just because the guy who played the villain died, causing people to automatically raise their already high opinion just because it was his "last performance".  Get over it.  People die every day.  Just because he played a Batman villain doesn't make him any better than you or me.

If you had seen as much pure, unfiltered shit in your life, nothing would truly impress you anymore either.  I liked the movie a lot, but I'm not going to act like it's "TEH BEST FILM EVAR".  It was good, but it was far from flawless.



Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, I gotta agree. Enjoy the movie for the sake of enjoying it, don't nitpick because you need to find flaws.



I don't feel a need to find flaws, I just do.  It's just something I notice naturally.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 25, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> GASP!  It's so horrible that I don't think it's a flawless masterpiece just because the guy who played the villain died, causing people to automatically raise their already high opinion just because it was his "last performance".  Get over it.  People die every day.  Just because he played a Batman villain doesn't make him any better than you or me.
> 
> If you had seen as much pure, unfiltered shit in your life, nothing would truly impress you anymore either.  I liked the movie a lot, but I'm going to act like it's "TEH BEST FILM EVAR".  It was good, but it was far from flawless.



                  .


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought The Joker was funny.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

1. It isn't that long. Look at LotR or the upcoming Watchmen movie. Honestly, those two hours and a half flew by quickly, I enjoyed every minute of that film.

2. Joker is supposed to be par with the Batman. Invincible? No. Psychopathic mastermind? Yes.

3. Does it matter how he got the explosives in the hospital? Honestly, figure it out yourself, he has his goons and that make-up is indeed removable. Stop picking apart a film and use your brain. 

4. The Joker isn't supposed to funny (he had his funny parts anyways, I dunno what the fuck you're talking about). He's a psychopath, durh. Fuck the "bang" guns, I want pencils.

Michael Bay does suck, I'll agree with you on that. 

Those are all flaws in your opinion, I don't agree whatsoever with your post.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> 1. It isn't that long. Look at LotR or the upcoming Watchmen movie. Honestly, those two hours and a half flew by quickly, I enjoyed every minute of that film.
> 
> 2. Joker is supposed to be par with the Batman. Invincible? No. Psychopathic mastermind? Yes.
> 
> ...



          .


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at my siggy if you wanna see the best part of the movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Look at my siggy if you wanna see the best part of the movie



I was about to but then I was like..."nah, I wanna save this part for when I see the full movie again."


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee is right, I won't click it. 

In fact I shall disappear and pay no attention to spoilers until I watch it again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2008)

Honestly...I never really figured that the Joker was supposed to be funny.  Why is he supposed to be funny?  Because Jack was during his adaptation?  The Joker is more interesting this way.

The explosives in the hospital thing is extremely nit-picky.  I'm sure you are wondering how Harvey and Rachel got strapped to the barrels of oil as well...aren't you?  I don't care how it happened.  You just said that you thought the movie was too long...but apparently you want all of these obsolete extra scenes added.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> 1. It isn't that long. Look at LotR or the upcoming Watchmen movie. Honestly, those two hours and a half flew by quickly, I enjoyed every minute of that film.



It still had a lot of unnecesary dialouge.



> 2. Joker is supposed to be par with the Batman. Invincible? No. Psychopathic mastermind? Yes.



but he wasn't on par with the Batman, he was BETTER.  How many situations did Batman have to improvise?  I counted at least 3 off the top of my head.  How many times did Joker already have a way out of his problem and just had to do one simple thing to show he was always in the lead?  Oh, I'd say about EVERY TIME.



> 3. Does it matter how he got the explosives in the hospital? Honestly, figure it out yourself, he has his goons and that make-up is indeed removable. Stop picking apart a film and use your brain.



Well, for a movie that is praised for its realism, it doesn't have a very realistic scenario in that scene.

And picking apart a film is what you're supposed to do.  It's called "critiquing".



> 4. *The Joker isn't supposed to funny* (he had his funny parts anyways, I dunno what the fuck you're talking about). He's a psychopath, durh. Fuck the "bang" guns, I want pencils.



The comics disagree.  The man is never truly serious.  He plays everything for laughs.  Everything is a game to him.  Hell, he killed a manager of a fast food place just because the drive-thru chick couldn't get his order right.

Besides, the "bang" gun is only the first half of the trick.  After they think they're safe, you're supposed to pull the trigger again so that it shoot the flag pole into their chest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Is the Dark Knight keeping you from sleeping, Bya, with all that awesome in your brain?


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Seurure-guy: I've read some of the comics, some of them are like Heath's Joker and some of them are like Romero's Joker. It depends on which comic you read.

I'm not even gonna bother with the rest of your post, be as pessimistic as you want but I'd rather not board the grumpy-train.



~L~ said:


> Chee is right, I won't click it.
> 
> In fact I shall disappear and pay no attention to spoilers until I watch it again.



 That's exactly what I'm doing.

---

Omg, I need to clean out My Pictures. Tons and tons of Joker pictures.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> 1. It isn't that long. Look at LotR or the upcoming Watchmen movie. Honestly, those two hours and a half flew by quickly, I enjoyed every minute of that film.
> 
> 2. Joker is supposed to be par with the Batman. Invincible? No. Psychopathic mastermind? Yes.
> 
> ...



Theres should be a Chee fanclub


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd join.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

I think someone tried to start one about 6 months ago but the mods disapproved it for some reason I forgot.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> I think someone tried to start one about 6 months ago but the mods disapproved it for some reason I forgot.



Cham tried starting one for me but the fagget mods also disapproved


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Darn mods.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah so what cham did is he changed the name of his fc into mine .. but then I got inactive and he changed it to something else >.>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2008)

The mods allowed my FC.  

Did anyone else make the mistake of bringing female company with them to the movie?  Seriously...I had to like explain every aspect of the plot to her.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Since I'm a female, and I'm one of the bright ones, no I didn't have a problem bringing myself. 

@Roy: Yea, inactivity can be a bitch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Isn't the latest Chatterbox Convo your fanclub anyway, Chee?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 25, 2008)

> The latest Batman installment has a pair of box-office records within reach.
> By Josh Friedman, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer
> July 25, 2008
> Batman has only begun.
> ...




Dark Knight is poised to become the fastest movie ever to gross $300 Million. Holy shit.

I STILL need to see it in Imax.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Same here, I wanna see it in IMAX.



Taurus Versant said:


> Isn't the latest Chatterbox Convo your fanclub anyway, Chee?



 I've been the top poster since CBC 10, so I guess so.


----------



## Cair (Jul 25, 2008)

This movie defines epic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Dark Knight at the IMAX was superb 

And I'm not surprised it's breaking records. This really is just one of those definitive movies in popular culture.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Is IMAX really $14.00 a ticket?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

It was $16 for me, and we had a group discount. For one person, I think it was $21.

But everything is more expensive in Australia as well.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Rukia said:


> The mods allowed my FC.
> 
> Did anyone else make the mistake of bringing female company with them to the movie?  Seriously...I had to like explain every aspect of the plot to her.


suck up 

I went with a friend but luckily she had seen it already 


Chee said:


> @Roy: Yea, inactivity can be a bitch.


ill get a fc someday ..

love the Watchmen set .. and The Dark Knight is worth 14 bucks, ive seen it twice in IMAX and it's just hands down twice as good as it is in a normal screen


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Argh, my family is gonna be pissed when they see the price tag. 

Thanks Roy. pek


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Have you read the novel? I was thinking of getting a Watchmen set but ill probably do that later


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Not yet, movie trailer got me excited for it but I have yet to pick up the full novel.

I feel like a dumbass with a Watchmen set since I haven't fully read the comics. But this movie looks badass.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> Not yet, movie trailer got me excited for it but I have yet to pick up the full novel.
> 
> I feel like a dumbass with a Watchmen set since I haven't fully read the comics. But this movie looks badass.



well go pick it up as soon as you can 

I know allot of people who are excited about the movie and don't even know what it's about


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 25, 2008)

I probably not gonna say anything new but i'll say it anyway.

Praise. The should come up with a new one for this movie.

Anyhow who was that big black guy in the prison. He somehow seemed important. But i haven't read enough Batman comics to know who he is. 

And i do have one beef - that boat incident. If it happened in the real world, even in a idealistic suburb like the heart of sweden or something never mind the roughest city in the world, they would have blown eachother out the water within the first five minutes.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 25, 2008)

Great film it was really exciting and "lol" at all the joker signatures around the forum its great


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> Not yet, movie trailer got me excited for it but I have yet to pick up the full novel.
> 
> I feel like a dumbass with a Watchmen set since I haven't fully read the comics. But this movie looks badass.



Best. Comic. Ever. Pick it up and change your world


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

I need to find it first.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 26, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I probably not gonna say anything new but i'll say it anyway.
> 
> Praise. The should come up with a new one for this movie.
> 
> ...



It's very possible, I hear stories all the time where people actually do the right thing instead of saving thier own asses.

But I was actually hoping one of the ships was going to blow the other up just because the cynical side of me wanted Joker to be right about them.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I feel like a dumbass with a Watchmen set since I haven't fully read the comics. But this movie looks badass.



I'm sorry if I made you feel bad.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I need to find it first.



Barnes & Noble


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

The Movie was amazingXD I Saw it twice, Midnight showing and just a couple days ago:]

I'd see it again too if I wanted.DX but I wanna go see it in IMAX so bad..but its highly expensive I've heard. for regular theatre here its about 7$ before 6 and after 6pm its 9$

and Im sure IMAX is twice that.-_-


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Lulz, all you peeps and you're "over $10 is expensive".

Downright cheap compared to what we had to put up with. I consider you all lucky.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey 10$ isn't bad if its a movie I really wanna seeXD

and Theatre Food isn't cheap either...last time I went I bought Nacho's and Amp..10$.Seriously..I could bring my own food, which we do me and my friends buy a buttload of candy and bring it inside and eat itXD


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> and Theatre Food isn't cheap either...last time I went I bought Nacho's and Amp..10$.



I never eat food from a theater's concession stand. I have a friend who worked at a theater. First day: was given a broom and told to kill a rat.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

Well our Theatre food is really good..but kinda expensive sometimes I dont want to pay alot for food I can find at the store.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I never eat food from a theater's concession stand. I have a friend who worked at a theater. First day: was given a broom and told to kill a rat.



I love stories like that. Total nowhere is perfect moment.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I need to find it first.



Lecture


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

^It's not the same reading it on a screen as it is with the actual novel itslef


----------



## spaZ (Jul 26, 2008)

What program do you use to open cbr files?


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Lecture



Thanks. +rep pek



Roy said:


> ^It's not the same reading it on a screen as it is with the actual novel itslef



It will have to do, can't find comics anywhere where I live.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

well looks who's up early 


really? where do you live? :S


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Morning Chee.

Lol, 10:30pm.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Roy said:


> well looks who's up early
> 
> 
> really? where do you live? :S



My dog was trying to get out of her cage and was making quite the racket, woke me up. 

Arizona, it's 5:28 AM right now. xD



Taurus Versant said:


> Morning Chee.
> 
> Lol, 10:30pm.



Morning. pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm only up right now, because I was unable to fall asleep and need to get up early for a tournament. All nighters ftw I guess.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> My dog was trying to get out of her cage and was making quite the racket, woke me up.
> 
> Arizona, it's 5:28 AM right now. xD



I never fell asleep XD

California, 5:34 AM..I win ;D


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> What program do you use to open cbr files?



If you have WinRAR it should open up just fine.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Tournament, Violent?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Tournament, Violent?



Super Smash Bros Brawl Tournament. 

I'm now embarrassed.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Super Smash Bros Brawl Tournament.
> 
> I'm now embarrassed.



so you didn't sleep because you were excited?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Roy said:


> so you didn't sleep because you were excited?



Nah.

I work night shift for security, so basically I'm at least up until 8am almost every night. So when I try to go to bed @ like 2am it just doesn't happen, when I looked at the clock and it said 6am I eventually said to hell with this might as well stay up. :sweat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

You gonna own em all with your mad Samus skillz?

It'd be what I'd do.

If I had Brawl.

Or mad skillz.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah.
> 
> I work night shift for security, so basically I'm at least up until 8am almost every night. So when I try to go to bed @ like 2am it just doesn't happen, when I looked at the clock and it said 6am I eventually said to hell with this might as well stay up. :sweat


is it like a major tournament, or just a small thing?


Taurus Versant said:


> You gonna own em all with your mad Samus skillz?
> 
> It'd be what I'd do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> You gonna own em all with your mad Samus skillz?
> 
> It'd be what I'd do.
> 
> ...





I main random, lol so I'll probably get Bowser first round by random and end up getting raped. 



Roy said:


> is it like a major tournament, or just a small thing?



Major tournament, won't be surprised if I get knocked out first round.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is IMAX really $14.00 a ticket?


Balcony seating with alcoholic drinks and dinner service at the upscale theater in my town are $19.75.  I paid it and saw The Dark Knight during opening night.  

I had some ale battered shrimp with spicy dipping sauce, multiple beers, a box of goobers, and a cafe mocha from starbucks.  Seriously dude...that theater has everything.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Major tournament, won't be surprised if I get knocked out first round.



I see.

whats the grand prize?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Roy said:


> I see.
> 
> whats the grand prize?



Cash payout.

Should be a decent amount of money considering theres a lot of people going.

Now, my rides here, lol gotta go. :sweat


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Balcony seating with alcoholic drinks and dinner service at the upscale theater in my town are $19.75.  I paid it and saw The Dark Knight during opening night.
> 
> I had some ale battered shrimp with spicy dipping sauce, multiple beers, a box of goobers, and a cafe mocha from starbucks.  Seriously dude...that theater has everything.



Shit, all IMAX are like that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

No 

Mine wasn't anything like that. Just a plain giant theatre.

Good luck with the tournament, Violent.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Well crap, I wanted some beer with my movie. ?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> Shit, all IMAX are like that?


Versant is right.  It's the only theater in Cincinnati like that.  It's new and fancy and they overcharge for everything.

If I were able to see The Dark Knight on any screen...I would want to see it on the IMAX at the Boston: Museum of Science and History.  That screen and sound-system are incredible.  That theater made a story about some dude climbing the Swiss alps...compelling.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 26, 2008)

Seen the movie yesterday, I am glad I overlooked the hype of the movie, else I'd be dissapointed. Good movie in overall but not a master piece, although close.

Heath overshadows nearly everyone with his performance and his screen time which makes me wonder why this movie wasn't called "JOKER".. 

Figthing sequences sucked, obviously nolan doesn't know shit about them, and thats one area he needs to improve. Also, story advancement was inconsistent, too slow in the beginning then too fast near the end, maybe it was because there were to many characters and issues to deal with.

Anyways I liked the movie, it was better than the first one and the other batman series. I hope the next one  manages to do even better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

The fighting scenes were superb. What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 26, 2008)

I found nothing wrong with the fighting scenes, I like how batman takes out the goons.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> The fighting scenes were superb. What the fuck are you talking about?



Chee! I agree with you that the fight scenes were great but...
Your signature scares me! Where the hell did you get that?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 26, 2008)

^ dude they sucked. I didn't know what the fuck was going on. Batman is too slow, he is blunt and I don't know something really sucked, can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^ dude they sucked. I didn't know what the fuck was going on. Batman is too slow, he is blunt and I don't know something really sucked, can't put my finger on it.


I'm not a fan of the fighting scenes that much either.  The suit seems to make Batman sluggish.  I didn't see enough agility out of him.  Where are the flying kicks and acrobatics?  The Batman didn't fight like he had any martial arts training.  I thought the actual fighting was one of the weaker elements of the movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a fan of the fighting scenes that much either.  The suit seems to make Batman sluggish.  I didn't see enough agility out of him.  Where are the flying kicks and acrobatics?  The Batman didn't fight like he had any martial arts training.  I thought the actual fighting was one of the weaker elements of the movie.



He (Bale) was trained in KFM- Keysi Fighting Method. It's a fairly new, no-nonsense fighting style that is far more reflective of a real life fight than "flying kicks and acrobatics", since the main goal of any real fight is usually just to beat the hell out of someone. Try stuff to fancy in a real fight and you will just end up being battered.

Not to say that someone who can do that stuff won't be a good fighter; they just are'nt likely to waste their time with it, especially when fighting against multiple opponents. It's effective use depends on the environment. But Keysi is a genuine, brutal fighting method that basically encourages you to use whatever dirty trick you think is going to work best, and that is what Batman would do.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 26, 2008)

Heath Ledger's Joker is the best acting inm a looooong time.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 26, 2008)

Just caught this film and its awesome. I wouldn't mind watching it again.


----------



## Clue (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> The fighting scenes were superb. What the fuck are you talking about?



I thought they were amazing.  Some of my favorite parts of the film.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea, Bale did all the fight scenes himself and I thought he did an amazing job. And Nolan flipped over a real semi, yea, you don't see that everyday in Hollywood.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 26, 2008)

Great film, but I don't agree with the nr1 IMDB rating. Had a few flaws, but overall a very, very good movie. Heath's performance was flawless, and he portrait the Joker way better than any other actor so far. Reckless, careless and downright evil. Heath's Joker had FUN throughout the whole movie whilst Nicholson's seemed a bit bitter. Heath Ledger's acting career would have reached a whole new level had he still been alive.


----------



## raxor (Jul 26, 2008)

Just saw it, the premier was yesterday here in Sweden.

It was truly one of the best movies I've seen. Not *the* but man... it was almost perfect and by far the best batman movie. One of the first movies I wanted to just go back into the cinema and watch again.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 26, 2008)

I've finally watched the film, it was the most beautifull thing i've watched in a long time. It certainly lived up to my expectations and even went a little further. I'm gonna watch it a second time in a few hours since I had a hell of a good time. Although it left me with a small doubt:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Harvey Dent really died? I know his memorial service at the end pretty much implied that however it could all have been just fake. Not only because telling the public Harvey turned into a maniac if had survived would have result in the lose of Harvey's credibility (the same reason why Batman took the blame for his murders), but also because there would be a lot of mobsters and goons who would love to take him down while he is in Arkam (his certain destination after being been caught by Gordon and Batman). 

I heard the script said his neck broke, however this could change anytime for the third movie if Nolan decides tro bring back the character. I think it makes much more sense if he lives since aparently this series villians are meant to keep fighting Batman of screen(as the Joker implied before being caught).


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Gonna see this again today in IMAX. Can't wait. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he did, indeed, die. I mean the whole point of having Harvey in this movie was to be the result of the Joker. He proved Joker's point, and he has no other reason to be in the third one or simply be kept alive.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> Gonna see this again today in IMAX. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know  but I think it coul have ultimatly been left to speculation. I have to say I enjoy Harvey and Two-face more than I thought i would and considering all the story he has with Batman Nolan could use him more. But I rather want him to live since he is one of Batman's main villians and it would make sense that he continues doing things off screen liek we know the Joker is going to make but we will never see ......


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There is no reason to continue Two-Face though. His story was pretty much over. He lost the love of his life, went insane and killed innocent people and proved Joker's point. Continueing him would be pointless. =\


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to continue Two-Face though. His story was pretty much over. He lost the love of his life, went insane and killed innocent people and proved Joker's point. Continueing him would be pointless. =\




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess you are right on that one, a third movie with Two-Face doesn't seem very possible. Let's wait to see which new villian will appear, although none of them will be as cool as the Joker unfortunably.




You are going to watch in on IMAX, I'm so jelous. There's one on my city but they only have the movie in spanish doub an that already kills the movie for me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea, Joker > all.

But Batman Begins was great even without Joker so I think the third one is gonna be great as well. 

Nolan does it right. <3


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

If all goes as plan, meaning no budweisers, I'm seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope you see it soon Vono.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 26, 2008)

So you weren't bluffing.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> If all goes as plan, meaning no budweisers, I'm seeing it tomorrow.



Hope you see it, its trully a great film even for those who don't like Batman or are just indiferent to him. My sister if far from being a Batman fan yet she was impresed by the movie and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> So you weren't bluffing.



Sadly.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to continue Two-Face though. His story was pretty much over. He lost the love of his life, went insane and killed innocent people and proved Joker's point. Continueing him would be pointless. =\




*Spoiler*: __ 



 You are doing Two-Face a great disservice if you think that his only reason for being in the films is to "prove the Jokers point". (and for the record, he did'nt kill any innocent people...yet. He killed crooked cops and mobsters, and only threatened to kill Gordon's kid).

Bringing him back would serve several purposes:

It would teach Batman and Gordon that they cannot build a better future for the city on lies and deceit, which is what they have tried to do by covering these things up. If he is alive, and if he returns to wreck havoc on the city, then those two will have to deal with the political fallout of their decision.

He could, as in the comics, lead a violent crusade against the Mob and, in defeating them, highlight the fact that Batman's true enemies in his war on crime are going to be freakish maniacal psychopaths from here on in. 
This, remember, is meant to be Batman's early years- even if Nolan does'nt make any more- and the most notable thing about this time is that Batman trained to fight ordinary criminals, but ends up facing supervillains. Two-Face is perhaps the _only_ villain with the character and motivation to do this convincingly- the other villains just don't give enough of a damn about the Mob.

And most importantly, because every fight with Two-Face and Batman is a grim reminder to Bruce of the potential consequences of his failure. Harvey might get no more character development if he returns (though only if the writers are bad, because he has a huge amount of depth), but Batman can get loads just from the fact that his enemy was once his friend. That this Two-Face is a violent vigilante adds yet more depth to the relationship, because he'll be trying to show Batman the results one can gain from breaking his oh-so-important "one rule". TDK never dwelled enough on this, since Batman did'nt know Dent had snapped until the very final scene.         

Two-Face is a much more multi-layered character with far greater potential than you give him credit. You're reducing him to the status of "social experiment" when he is, in fact, one of the most important and frightening villains in Batman's entire Rogue's Gallery. The man can stand on his own two feet without the Joker's help, and further is one of the few of Batman's enemies tough enough to keep the grinning psychopath in line, at least for a while. 

And he adds and highlights the theme of Duality to the story- Dent is a man who lost himself to his inner-monster; for Bruce, since he sees Harvey as a better and stronger man than himself, that serves as a constant reminder of the fact that he, too, can fall victim to his own inner-monster.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

you know what this thread NEEDS? moar gifs


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw the movie yesterday LOVED IT and I really hope Catwoman is in the next film.


----------



## Felix (Jul 26, 2008)

Just watched the movie, and, gosh.
I'm so buying this on DVD. And I don't buy DVDs. Hell forget the DVD part.
Blu-Ray.

One thing by the way, I missed the beggining part of the movie. What happened between 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The beggining and the Joker meeting with the mobsters


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 26, 2008)

Whats from fan art it? Oekaki?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Just watched the movie, and, gosh.
> I'm so buying this on DVD. And I don't buy DVDs. Hell forget the DVD part.
> Blu-Ray.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a meeting happening with Scarecrow and some mob ppl. Some bat wannabes try breaking it up, Batman comes to save the day. Gets bitten by dogs, stops scarecrow.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

The Joker ownz...


----------



## Mojim (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's my report ^^;


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dark Knight

Sunway City, Malaysia
5.40 pm show
sold out (same goes to the rest of the whole day shows...a total of 9 shows...and it's in the 2nd week!! Very rare scene at my place..at least)

Trailers;
Quarantine (some people scared the shit out of it!!)
Babylon A.D (got lots of attention from the audience...looks interesting)
Meet Dave (lots of laughs ^^)

The Film:
Aaah...where to begin ^^ I just make it short (I try ^^). The Joker entrance of the movie got me super exited (heh...i'm a Joker fan). For some reason, Heath as a Joker makes me think that or at the very least "Is this how Jack Nicholson in the real life?"...lol. I was literally blown away by the late Heath performance as the Joker in the movie. Words just cannot describe how I loved his Joker version...wow!!!

First part of the movie was slow and I gave a 100% focus to the storyline. As the movie progress ahead, time by time it gave me a reaction "WTH happened? WTH is this? What the...??" You get the picture ^^ I was impressed with the twist here and there. The action scene was awesome especially where the truck flipped over when the Joker tried to crush Batman with the truck. Loved that!

Towards at the end of the movie, THIS is where the real thing happened in the movie. It was epic! Those are the only words came out through my mouth *faints*

Now the cast. I think I have expressed enough about Heath performance...hehe. Bale as Batman/Bruce did a good job too. Harvey played by Aaron Eckhart was awesome too. I just loved his evil expression, looks real to me,
The rest of the cast did a very good job, a very job well done to all of them indeed.

The only thing that I don't like was...no it's not because of the movie, but the outside factor which is the audience...at least this one particular audience. A lady brought her baby and cried whenever the Joker laugh. Damn! I want to hear his sinister laugh >_< In a nutshell, the audience at my theater enjoyed the movie. Lots of discussion and happy faces when they walked outside from the theater.

I give TDK an A+++ ^^


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Everyone's love for this movie is well placed.

Superb.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 26, 2008)

I just saw this. And WOW. Heath Ledger. Wow.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 27, 2008)

I just got back from seeing this in theaters for the first time(I was weak & couldn't wait so i D/Led it first), And omfg it only got better with a huge screen & surround sound. Even though Ledger was the show stealer, I gotta say i enjoyed Eckhart's performance as well. I'm going to have to check out more of his movies. Not trying to give Bale, Caine, Oldman, or Gyllenhaal the cold shoulder of course. This movie gets a 10/10 from me. I think it's the best movie I've ever seen in my life so far. But im only 16 & there's a shitload of films that I haven't seen so only time will tell.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2008)

Agree with you there.

Of everything I've seen so far, The Dark Knight takes the cake.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 27, 2008)

The whole crew gave very good performances, but Heath stole the show without a doubt. He was mindboggling. He delivered very well in Brokeback Mountain, but this..this.. wow. I honestly did not think he was capable of delivering so strongly. In my opinion, Nicholson doesn't come even close with his display of the Joker.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 27, 2008)

_I'm going to make this pencil disappear!
*Slams Thugs Face Into Pencil*
Ta da!...It's gone._


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 27, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> _I'm going to make this pencil disappear!
> *Slams Thugs Face Into Pencil*
> Ta da!...It's gone._



Hah, this and the hospital scene were the funniest


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 27, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Agree with you there.
> 
> Of everything I've seen so far, The Dark Knight takes the cake.



It's below the Lord of The Rings trilogy and The Matrix for me, then again I've always been a massive tard for those series.

But to be fair, that still puts TDK in my all-time top #5 list which is quite an achievement.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2008)

I loved the Lord of the Rings. Of everything I own, they're the only ones to get the most rewatches.

But I think I'll have more fun with the mentality of The Dark Knight.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll watch it again tomorrow just to see the Joker again. God was he awesome.
Should try to fund money for resurrection of Heath Ledger (....) 
Why did he have to die NOW? Now that we saw how extremely capable he was? Siigh


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy shit this movie was awesome, there were some odd cuts that seemed rushed to me that would've needed some polish before release and some police guys had pretty bad dialogue but otherwise it was awesome.

Pencil scene, "why so serious" scene, interrogation... every scene that had Joker in it was amazing. Especially the mind game scenes 
("I want my phone call! I want it, I want it. I wan't my phone call")


----------



## Draffut (Jul 27, 2008)

Only problem I had with the movie, was the fact it had no.... i don't know how to describe it.

Most films start low, build to a climatic point, then gradually go back down for the end.

This movie started, jumped up and hit the "climax" 20 minutes in, and held it for 2 hours.  Kinda kills the flow.  This led to parts like where Joker was arrested, you are ment to feel like the movie is coming to a close, as the joker has been caught, but because of the odd flow of the movie, this feeling never really hit me   The extreme lack of humor compared to other superhero greats like Ironman and Batman Begins, doesn't help the flow either.

Granted, It was an excellent movie, but I would have to say, I put it on equal grounds as Ironman, and behind Batman Begins.


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Only problem I had with the movie, was the fact it had no.... i don't know how to describe it.


Build-up?**


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

Just saw it again yesterday in IMAX...but didn't see the fucking IMAX version cause I came for the wrong showing. 

Anyways, I got this kick ass Batman cup....I wish they had Joker ones.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 27, 2008)

Saw it yesterday, superb.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 27, 2008)

I loved the lack of build up, for a movie like Ironman I waited quite a while before I saw what I came to the movie to see, yeah it was well worth the wait, it was very funny, and the "build up" was probably a lot better then having the first half of the movie just ironman kicking ass in the middle of new york. But batman? The reason you came to see this movie was there from beginning to end, the lack of build up, the uberness of having just constant tension, I mean how can I find a problem with it? The win was so constant it was almost too much to bear.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

That boat scene where that citizen is about to turn the key to blow up the other boat, I was thinking, "Do it. Do it. Do it. Do it!" when I already knew he wasn't gonna do it. You know your a great filmmaker when that happens.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 27, 2008)

^ nice Nurse Joker sig xD

and yup there is no one build up there are billions of build ups this film leaves you at the edge of the seat wondering what now and thats what makes it different and better than other superhero flicks. Thats why its considered one of the best films ever made and will really change the way all other superhero flicks are seen I mean really they have all followed the same formula that Superman created back in the 80's, so i really hope every one steps up there game after TDK, and comes out with more unpredictable story lines more in depth character looks and not just jokes after joke with simple plot lines that a 3 year old can follow. Not that there's anything wrong with that I mean i just feel like Wall-e has a deeper story line than most superhero flicks so they dont all gotta do what Batman did but they can atleast come up with smarter plot's and better indepth characters.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

Val Kilmer (Batman Forever's Batman) said in an interview that this was the kind of Batman he wanted to do.  He was so freakin' jealous. xD


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to buy the kind of suit (the trench coat) Joker was wearing, that shit's pimpin'


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

batanga said:


> I want to buy the kind of suit (the trench coat) Joker was wearing, that shit's pimpin'



If you do, pics. 

I want his socks.


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

Would probably have to have it custom made and I'm not made of money... but one can dream...


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

The Joker makes purple a great color choice to wear.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

I am going to watch it today.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 27, 2008)

Did anyone else think Christian Bale made the Batman voice too rough? He sounded like he had a bad sore throat when he was talking as Batman imo.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

Yea, nobody really like Batman's voice. It's a bit too rough.


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

I liked his Batman voice, I had no trouble understanding him. The voice also makes sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2008)

sonar vision for the win


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

He can't be a Batman without sonar.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 27, 2008)

batman's voice was good imo

also the part where joker slides down from the big money pile and starts chucking money at the asian guy 

that made me rofl


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> sonar vision for the win



Hooray for invading people's privacy and messing 
with their cell phones!


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Did anyone else think Christian Bale made the Batman voice too rough? He sounded like he had a bad sore throat when he was talking as Batman imo.



i love his voice 

with all those gadgets in that world if he spoke the same they will use voice recognition technology 

sonar vision was haxx


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought the sonar vision was one of the worst ideas in the movie.

It reminded me alot of the shitty gadgets in all the previous failure batman movies.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

iamj said:


> I thought the sonar vision was one of the worst ideas in the movie.
> 
> It reminded me alot of the shitty gadgets in all the previous failure batman movies.



that wasnt fail 

all his gadgets are sick in these new batman movie  

i came 3 times when the batmobile turned into a bat cycle


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Let's put a smile on that face...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eASYWamxKR0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

escamoh said:


> also the part where joker slides down from the big money pile and starts chucking money at the asian guy
> 
> that made me rofl



 He was doing this airplane thing around him when the scene first started.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm back from the epicness.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I watched it. Uh...yeah, it was okay I guess.


*Spoiler*: __ 



God damn, this movie was awesome. Not once during the 150 minute runtime did I have to check my watch, and holy shit was the pacing great. You're left drained and satisfied at the end, like it was more than just a movie...it was a experience.

I have to say, this movie deserves a place by the Raiders of the Lost Ark and Empire strikes back as a summer blockbuster that goes beyond spectacle and is just a great film.

As for Ledger's performance, he was perfect for what the movie needed. But, unfortunately, I didn't have as many wow moments like I did with Javier Bardem's similar character from NCFOM. If Ledger does win a oscar, I would say it was more for his career than this single movie. But do not misconstrue this as me saying his last full performance was bad, as I said, it was perfect for what was needed. 

Any problems I had with the movie are minor, or aren't even the movie's fault.
1.Rachael Dawes, still a bitch...I wasn't sad at all when she was deep fried.
2.Fuck you Jotun and Stark, motherfuckers spoiled the movie.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 27, 2008)

Just my initial thoughts, but I liked how well they combined Two Face's origin with the "one bad day" concept from The Killing Joke.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 27, 2008)

You know, I've come to a conclusion. *cough*

The Joker isn't really so much of a genius--he really is just ahead of the curve. In reality, everyone in Gotham is pretty much a dumbass, and because he is not a dumbass... Voila! Instant ability to overcome your 'obstacles.' 

Example... 

How the hell do you not notice a hundred barrels of gasoline in the bottom of a ferry before you get on it? You have the national guard patrolling every nook and cranny and they couldn't find anything? I am a believer in the fail that permeates the Gotham people--even "Batman" fell for the Joker's lies. Just rewards for rampant stupidity...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 27, 2008)

Hiroko said:


> You know, I've come to a conclusion. *cough*
> 
> The Joker isn't really so much of a genius--he really is just ahead of the curve. In reality, everyone in Gotham is pretty much a dumbass, and because he is not a dumbass... Voila! Instant ability to overcome your 'obstacles.'
> 
> ...



I think the Joker's more clever than you would expect of him.
Remember, he's also a master of steath and deception, so maybe he
dressed up as a guard again and placed the barrels, saying
that they were for emergency or some other thing and
the next thing you know, they're wired. As for the National
Guard...well, they could be just incompetent or being themselves.
Look at how they've helped us in real life.


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2008)

> LOS ANGELES - "The Dark Knight" continues to obliterate box office records, crossing the $300 million mark in just 10 days.
> 
> 
> The epic Batman saga grossed $75.6 million in its second weekend in theatres, pushing its domestic total to $314,245,000, Warner Bros. head of distribution Dan Fellman said Sunday.
> ...



The movie is expected to beat the record of the movie Titanic and gross 400 million in 18 days


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 28, 2008)

TDK will make domestic records.

But worldwide? I doubt it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The movie is expected to beat the record of the movie Titanic and gross 400 million in 18 days



That...is...awesome! People, we're now a part of history!
Keep your ticket stubs, they're proof we saw the orignal print.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Did anyone else think Christian Bale made the Batman voice too rough? He sounded like he had a bad sore throat when he was talking as Batman imo.



It bothered me at first, but by about his third scene, i didn't even notice it anymore.



> How the hell do you not notice a hundred barrels of gasoline in the bottom of a ferry before you get on it? You have the national guard patrolling every nook and cranny and they couldn't find anything? I am a believer in the fail that permeates the Gotham people--even "Batman" fell for the Joker's lies. Just rewards for rampant stupidity...





> I think the Joker's more clever than you would expect of him.
> Remember, he's also a master of steath and deception, so maybe he
> dressed up as a guard again and placed the barrels, saying
> that they were for emergency or some other thing and
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What about the Hospital?  That seamed kind of a last minute plan, but some how he rigged enough C4 and shit there to blow te whole place to kingdom come, in only a couple hours, while it was completely full of people, without ANYONE noticing.




This is something i thought up while watching it, but Spoonyone reminded me of it in his review.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 28, 2008)

My brother and I were visiting our uncle and he took us to see it on IMAX.

I was completely blown away because that movie is made of so much fucking win.

I think since Heath Ledger's died, he'll forever be remembered as the Joker because what he did with that character was the pinnacle of acting.  The Joker just scared the living shit out of me in nearly every single scene...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...because you never knew just what to make of him.  He wasn't really crazy, but wasn't really sane either.  I've heard him compared to Loki which makes sense: Loki wasn't a guy who just happened to take one of his pranks too far that one time with Baldur; He was the type of guy whose idea of a practical joke was to rip out your entrails and then say he was just kidding...without putting them back.

And I loved how much detail they put into Harvey Dent's character and how it was only after he had turned into Two-Face that you realized just how dangerous the Joker really was by taking Gothem's symbol of hope and masterminding his corruption.

And I totally didn't see Racheal's death coming.  I knew that Harvey had to survive so he could become Two-Face, but I was expecting both of them to live through that scene.  

However, I guess it does open the door for Selina Kyle whenever they decide to add her.  Speaking of which, I really do hope Catwoman shows up in the next movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh man, at Dark Knight expected for 400 million in 18 days, while Shrek 2 took 43.

That's beyond pwn. The Dark Knight is officially its own subcategory of win.


----------



## Bushin (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally  got to see this movie this weekend! Wow! It did not disappoint! The first movie in a while to live up to the hype! I really enjoyed it. Man, the Joker stole the show! The should rename the movie "Joker (featuring that other guy in a bat outfit...)


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2008)

Tommorow I'm going to see it in IMAX


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 28, 2008)

I think part of batmans huge success was because people kept going back and watching it 3-5 times a piece, whereas the record holders had a lot more people seeing it once.  About half of the people I've talked to haven't even seen it yet, but the ones that have have seen it at least twice.  Which is a whole new level of awesomeness.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The movie is expected to beat the record of the movie Titanic and gross 400 million in 18 days



400 million in 18 days is fucking insane!

And lol @ Iron Man and Indiana Jones making 300 million in like 12 weeks while TDK does it in 10 fucking days.

I really hope it does break Titanic's record.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Tommorow I'm going to see it in IMAX



IMAX is the way to go, it's where I saw it first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally saw it this weekend. It was a good movie, but I still think the Joker sounded gay. It worked, and he did a good job, but it sounded gay. 

I'm not sure if I liked this more than Iron Man, but it was certainly up there.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2008)

lol dark knight is pwning hard


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> 400 million in 18 days is fucking insane!
> 
> And lol @ Iron Man and Indiana Jones making 300 million in like 12 weeks while TDK does it in 10 fucking days.
> 
> I really hope it does break Titanic's record.



I'm doing my part, going to see it for a second time tonight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know if it will beat Titanic. I remember, back in the day, people boasted about seeing Titanic 12 or more times, like it was some sort of accomplishment.

I hope civilization has progressed a little since then.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 28, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I wasn't surprised or saddened by her death, but I did lol when the Joker _forgot_ her name when he was talking to Harvery... 





But I too am hoping to see Catwoman--I just think it's going to be extremely difficult to develop a character and cast that specific actor that will take Selina/Catwoman to the Nolan level. I mean, Nolan & co. pulled it off this time, but Heath has set the bar for the criminals of this series, hasn't he? It's going to take someone special to be cast in order for another performance by the villain to be noteworthy. 

Of course... I probably just worry too much...

On a smilier note...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiroko said:


> On a smilier note...



Ouch, if I knew him, I'd make fun of that for years.


----------



## batanga (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiroko said:


> On a smilier note...





Also, please no catwoman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

What a retard. He should've used a school bus.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2008)

The school bus is one of the few parts that bugged me.

I mean, he pulls out of a building into a stream of traffic, and no one bats an eyelid?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 28, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The school bus is one of the few parts that bugged me.
> 
> I mean, he pulls out of a building into a stream of traffic, and no one bats an eyelid?



I wondered abute that to, but mabye it gave him a needed minute or two before getting away propertly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, that school bus thing was unbelievable.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 28, 2008)

Geez, I wish Scarecrow had more screen time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

I am shocked he was even in there. He had a 3 minute role, it was unbelievable! :amazed


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 28, 2008)

It seems the Dark Knight is doinf far more better than anyone of us thought it would. Sure, we all knew it would be number at the box office, and make tons of money, but I just saw on the news that the film is on it's way to becoming the highest grossing film in US history, surpassing The Titanic. I knew the film would do good, but i didnt think it would do _that_ good.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea, I heard this morning that it surpassed Titanic already and I was pretty surprised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

How many time you watched it?

Me? I saw it 5 times in a row on Saturday, 3 times Sunday, and I'm going to pull all-nighters every day and watch it 4 times a night for the rest of this week.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

CMX, you liar! 

I've seen it twice. 
I'll wait for it to come out on DVD. I hope it has tons of bonus features.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> CMX, you liar!
> 
> I've seen it twice.
> I'll wait for it to come out on DVD. I hope it has tons of bonus features.



Screw bonus features(besides commentaries)...I hope they have two versions of the film. One with the varying aspect ratios(because of the IMAX scenes), and one with a static 2.35:1 aspect ratio.

It's been confirmed that the BD will take advantage of the IMAX scenes, but I'm wondering if that's going to be detrimental and take you out of the experience. Hence why I ask for a 2.35:1 version.

Though I doubt anyone but me on this forum really cares about this.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh yea, I almost got close to seeing the IMAX version but I got the wrong time so I had to see the regular version again. Fucking pissed me off. 

I hope they have an unrated. Probably not gonna happen, but I can dream.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't doubt my movie-watchin cred. I watch more movies than Ebert and Roeper combined.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't doubt my movie-watchin cred. I watch more movies than Ebert and Roeper combined.



So you're saying that you are the reason the Dark Knight has made so much money? Because you keep watching it 4 times a day?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hope they have an unrated.



Nolan shot it with PG-13 in mind.




> "I think the MPAA were very responsible in their assessment of the movie. I made it very clear to them that I'd gone into this knowing that it had to be a PG-13 and every day on set when we were dealing with violent issues I would be careful to tone things down and say, 'Okay, we're not going to use any blood squibs. We're not going to shoot things that can't possibly be in the film.' So it's a very bloodless film.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea, that's what I thought. =\


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, that's what I thought. =\



I usually don't see the appeal of unrated cuts..oh, I can see some more fake blood...wooo. And there's other movies that just have scenes inserted in purely for the sake of having new scenes. American Gangster was a victim of that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> So you're saying that you are the reason the Dark Knight has made so much money? Because you keep watching it 4 times a day?


I'm saying it's because of cheapos watching it once or twice is the reason it isn't shattering records _faster_.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm saying it's because of cheapos watching it once or twice is the reason it isn't shattering records _faster_.



                                       .


----------



## Starrk (Jul 28, 2008)

3 times.

I still can't get enough.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder what Jack Nicholson thinks about the movie now? Last year he wasn't very happy about it.


----------



## Clue (Jul 28, 2008)

Titanic made over 1 billion wordwide.  TDK is on track to beat it, but it definitely isn't there yet.  Titanic had millions of young women going again and again and managed to stay in box offices for 33 weeks.  I personally think TDK has staying power and obviously people are seeing it multiple times, but we'll just have to wait and see.  We also have to take inflation into account because even if TDK surpasses Titanic number-wise, it doesn't mean it made as much in actuality.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Titanic made over 1 billion wordwide.



While you're closer than you were before(Six billion, lawl), Titanic was actually pretty close to two billion.


> Domestic:  	 $600,788,188  	   32.6%
> + Foreign: 	 $1,242,091,767 	   67.4%
> = Worldwide: 	 $1,842,879,955


----------



## Clue (Jul 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> While you're closer than you were before(Six billion, lawl), Titanic was actually pretty close to two billion.



Lol I was going to put the 600 million domestic instead, but decided to do worldwide and things got a little screwed up.


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2008)

imo

TDK has a chance of beating Titanic in the domestic category but I don't think it'll ever beat Titanic world wide...it would be nice though


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Titanic made over 1 billion wordwide.  TDK is on track to beat it, but it definitely isn't there yet.  Titanic had millions of young women going again and again and managed to stay in box offices for 33 weeks.  I personally think TDK has staying power and obviously people are seeing it multiple times, but we'll just have to wait and see.  We also have to take inflation into account because even if TDK surpasses Titanic number-wise, it doesn't mean it made as much in actuality.



That's what pissed me off about Titanic it's cuz it got all them damn femnist who went to see it


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> That's what pissed me off about Titanic it's cuz it got all them damn femnist who went to see it



You were seven.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

I think I should see this movie again. I want it to beat Titanic.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

I gotta find a IMAX theater.


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't be too far away


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Can't be too far away


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I think I should see this movie again. I want it to beat Titanic.



 Indeed. I also find Titanic's plot to be shallow & pedantic.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 29, 2008)

Gamble:  You think you can just walk away 

Joker:  Yeah

me:rofl


----------



## syrup (Jul 29, 2008)

The Joker = God


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Honestly, I thought Titanic was a great movie. I don't think it's better than TDK, but it was good.


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 29, 2008)

Titanic looks gay, tdk along with many movies own it.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the only reason for Titanic's success is that it was big in American history.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]NH6-4K-3ieM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 29, 2008)

The more I think about those Joker with the camera scenes, the more I think of porno films where the cameraman won't shut up. It creeps the hell out of me. I may have saw it in my dreams.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 29, 2008)

> *shallow & pedantic*



                 .


----------



## Vago (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm considering watching this movie again it's just epic.


----------



## Einstein (Jul 29, 2008)

Haha, I've seen it three times at the movie theatre (with different people who hadn't seen it yet), so I think I've seen it enough until it comes out on DVD. I don't really think they could've found a better Joker, but Batman's raspy voice really ticked me off. It was really good, especially considering that I'm really, really not into the superhero stuff. No Iron Man, Spiderman, Hancock.. but The Dark Knight was excellent.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

^

Better than George Clooney's don't you think? 


Also I predict that the movie will come out some time during Christmas

The movie is very likely to be out till September considering how successful it has been


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also I predict that the movie will come out some time during Christmas



November 2nd I recall being the rumored date.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> November 2nd I recall being the rumored date.



Probz 

Cool with me 

My birthday's in November anyway


----------



## Einstein (Jul 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Probz
> 
> Cool with me
> 
> My birthday's in November anyway


Looks like you'll have the perfect birthday present


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

I told some of my friends about how Dark Knight stood a chance of beating Titanic. Quote of the day.

"Finally, it's going to die."

I love my friends


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I told some of my friends about how Dark Knight stood a chance of beating Titanic. Quote of the day.
> 
> "Finally, it's going to die."
> 
> I love my friends



LOL

One of your friends actually said that? 

That's a beautiful statement

If Batman beats the Titanic I will cry  manly tears of glory


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, second quote of the day.

"Man, that scene had so many testicles. I reckon about 400 balls went into that movie".


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

^

I LOL'D HARD AT THAT ONE


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 29, 2008)

I like Titanic and TDK


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

But only one will come out on top.

And I for one believe in The Dark Knight.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2008)

I second that belief.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love to see TDK beat Titanic.


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

How about not in the country 


Also, for the DVD, they better have a shitload of extras about the bat-pod, ledger's joker (maybe his joker diary scanned, that would rock), some make up stuff, how the tech works, how they set up the action scenes etc.

And a commentary. 


I'd also like an unrated cut of the movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

I would absolutely LOVE to see the Joker Diary Ledger kept.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

Hoepfully they have an unrated version where you can choose between looking a tth theatrical version and the unrated one where we more of Joker's kickassness pek


Also yesterday I saw the IMAX version and it was......AMAZING! 


I loved it I loved it I loved it I loved it I loved it I LOVED it! pek

Way better on the big IMAX screen


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

What's the difference between a regular screen and the IMAX one? 

And I would love, love, love to see Heath's Joker journal. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Heath Ledger had a journal?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Heath Ledger had a journal?



In order to prepare himself for the role, he locked himself in a hotel room, read 
'Killing Joke" and "Akham Arsulym", and wrote in a journal as The Joker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

That may be an interesting read.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder if that's where they got the idea of the viral advertising where the sites are all jokerized.


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wonder if that's where they got the idea of the viral advertising where the sites are all jokerized.


Yea, probably.

The font style is like straight from Serious House on Serious Earth


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

that was trippy book


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> that was trippy book


I own it, great stuff


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

I should buy it whenver I can. 

: 
Whoo! I support this guy! Go Joker fan! Go! 

 I was thinking about stealing this huge ass stand up of the Joker but then I'd end up like that guy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee, your new set is win level to the 9001th degree.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

Why thank you. 

Jesus, I've said this before and I'll say it again. Those Joker socks are a must.


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Those Joker socks are a must.


You need those hidden knife shoes to go with them.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2008)

tose socks are epic


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2008)

Who wouldn't want those socks? You'd have to be mad not to like them.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

batanga said:


> You need those hidden knife shoes to go with them.



Fuck yea. 

Shit, just buy the whole Joker outfit. It's amazing. <3


----------



## Micku (Jul 29, 2008)

I know I'm sort'a late, but....the Dark Knight was one of the best movies I ever saw. Especially this year.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 29, 2008)

Joker cosplay alert! Tell me what you guys think.

*Why So Serious?*


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 30, 2008)

assume that Rachel girl wasn't together with Batman because his occupation was really dangerous

so...why was she with a lawyer who's occupation was really dangerous lol


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 30, 2008)

Light Artist, the next Joker 






Help me out guys.


Is IMAX really worth it?


What's the big difference?


----------



## Micku (Jul 30, 2008)

I know this post was a few days ago, but I want to address a couple of things.



SeruraRenge said:


> After watching it again, I can actually look at the film and not just be wow'ed by it.  There are some things I think about now.
> 
> 1.  It was too long.  I mean, it wasn't unbearably long, but you could still shave off about 20 minutes from the movie, and you wouldn't really lose anything important.
> 
> ...




Spoilers be below


1. I honestly felt that the movie wasn't long enough. I felt that it needed ten more minutes to give two-face more screen time and present his personality change in a little more detail. I think the flaw of this movie is not being too long, because Titanic, LotR, Godfather, and other great movies of the past were long. TDK flaw was that it could've ended at a couple of points. And because TDK was so intense sometimes, it tires you before it ends. 

2. I don't think the Joker was too invincible. If you ever read the batman comic, The Man Who Laughs, he (Joker) was almost the same way in TDK. Plus, that's how villains row at times, always seem to get the upper hand and the odds are against the hero. If anything, Heath Ledger just made the Joker awesome. And the Joker do plans, but his planning was more chance like. There was no guarantee that the crooks in the beginning would kill each other, and there was no guarantee that Two-face wouldn't kill him or that Batman wouldn't kill him. He basically goes by chance at times. 

3. I agree, but like the Joker scars, it's basically up to you to imagine on how it happens. Plus, if Nolan would've put in how he put those bombs, which I think he could've done, it'll basically waste some time.  

4. Heh...Well, Batman TAS recreate some of the villains and try to make them interesting. They even made a new villain, Harley Quinn. TDK try to recreate the Joker to fit in Nolan's world. I personally like the whole deal with the cut smile and make up than the chemical white and permanent smile and the whole dark humor rather than the intentional humor. 

The Joker in the TDK, didn't really try to be funny. He crack a joke one time or another, but his humor came naturally. His movements, the way he spoke, and the things he do, those things were funny and they were not trying to be, which I found more effective than the intentional ones. Basically, TDK Joker is just a recreation of the Joker of the comics in Nolan version like how Mr. Freeze and Brainic were recreation of Batman and Superman cartoons of the 90s. It 's really a personal taste if you like it or not.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Light Artist, the next Joker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.

way bigger screen
the sound is amazing
quality of the film is clearer/better


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

> 1. It was too long. I mean, it wasn't unbearably long, but you could still shave off about 20 minutes from the movie, and you wouldn't really lose anything important.



Yes the movie was a bit long, but you couldn't shave off anything without losing something. If they did a rewrite then yeah.



Roy said:


> Yes.
> 
> way bigger screen
> the sound is amazing
> *quality of the film is clearer/better*


Only the scenes shot on IMAX cameras(if it's filled up the whole screen, it was a IMAX shot). The rest of the scenes were shot on 35mm, so they have to be blown up for the screen, plus they will be letterboxed.

But from what I've heard, the varying aspect ratios and picture quality is worth suffering through, for the IMAX shots(mainly action scenes and aerial views of the cities).


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder how many people are gonna dress as the Joker for Halloween. They'd better use a good voice too.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Yes.
> 
> way bigger screen
> the sound is amazing
> quality of the film is clearer/better



but it's fully sold out.



I have to wait.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yes the movie was a bit long, but you couldn't shave off anything without losing something. If they did a rewrite then yeah.
> 
> 
> Only the scenes shot on IMAX cameras(if it's filled up the whole screen, it was a IMAX shot). The rest of the scenes were shot on 35mm, so they have to be blown up for the screen, plus they will be letterboxed.
> ...


Like the first scene with the building 


Tasmanian Tiger said:


> but it's fully sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait.


try again tomorrow?


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Like the first scene with the building
> 
> try again tomorrow?



Yeah what he said

Also if anything you should reserve tickets for tommorow or else you,ll end up regretting it.

You ver know when it,ll be sold out


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> Joker cosplay alert! Tell me what you guys think.



Either get some soul-glo or cut your hair.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 30, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> Joker cosplay alert! Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> *Why So Serious?*



The smile is too clean cut. Smudge that shit. 

If you ever want to add the scar, read .


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that the next movie will be called "The Caped Crusader" & the villian will be either The Riddler, Penguin, or Black Mask. And maybe Catwoman might be in it either to be bad at first then good at the end.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats a bad title I actually like "Shadow of the bat" more than that lol but a good one would be "Knightfall" or plain and simply "The Batman". Either way Nolan has left the ending open ended so any one can come in which is great I hope we get a big freak gang or something along those lines.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 30, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Thats a bad title I actually like "Shadow of the bat" more than that lol but a good one would be "Knightfall" or plain and simply "The Batman". Either way Nolan has left the ending open ended so any one can come in which is great I hope we get a big freak gang or something along those lines.



How's that a bad title. You do know that Caped Crusader is one of Batman's nicknames, right? Shadow of the Bat (yes, I know it's one of the comic titles for Batman) sounds like a title that would be good for a animated movie. They can't use Knightfall as a title then everyone would think that Bane would be in the movie. And I don't think "World Greatest Detective" would be a good title since it would just make the movie sound like a mystery movie.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2008)

I upsets me that they didn't let Bullock in on this movie

He deserves some sort of role in these movies 

Also I mean why no black cops?  

We got a black gangster


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who later get's owned 




But no black cops

probz too busy playing craps

Crispus Allen should have  a part in the next movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2008)

we had a black commissioner..until he dranked poison


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> we had a black commissioner..until he dranked poison



Lololol.

Next movie = Clayface


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I upsets me that they didn't let Bullock in on this movie
> 
> He deserves some sort of role in these movies
> 
> ...



Joker killed a black cop that tried to stop his truck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2008)

the real question should be..wheres the indians.(they hardly in movies) or asians or latinos


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Joker killed a black cop that tried to stop his truck.



LOL

A shortly lived black cop 

Seriously, Crispus Allen needs to be put in the game more


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 30, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> the real question should be..wheres the indians.(they hardly in movies) or asians or latinos



The only Asians (Lau & everyone following his orders) and Latina (Ramirez) in the movie turned out to be crooked.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> Joker cosplay alert! Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> *Why So Serious?*



1. It's white face paint. Not green.
2. Smudge up the lipstick. Please.
3. Dye your hair first.
4. Not enough pencils in your head.


----------



## Shandi (Jul 30, 2008)

I was browsing around a forum and found this:

The makeup looks similar to Nicholsons Joker, and not so much like the Joker we see in TDK... If you notice, his hands are even white so do you think it's possible that rather than it being makeup they originally had it so that the Joker was chemically bleached like Nicholson's? I don't know if it's real or not, but i'm glad the Joker doesn't look like that...He just doesn't look as cool as he does now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2008)

Where the heck did that come from? 

That Joker looks retarded.


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Where the heck did that come from?
> 
> That Joker looks retarded.



Probably the first Joker they thought to do. The concept probably changed later on


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is, I'm glad they changed it.

That Joker looks like a douche. 
The current one is sexy.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> A shortly lived black cop
> 
> Seriously, Crispus Allen needs to be put in the game more



Everyone seems to be forgetting the black cop he capped in the hospital, right before talking to harvey.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> If it is, I'm glad they changed it.
> 
> That Joker looks like a douche.
> The current one is sexy.



I agree


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2008)

wow, just saw it, it was fucking great , all that and a box of pringles.  Joker was awesome


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

_Pringles?_


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 31, 2008)

how's the sig


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

Very sigalicious.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 31, 2008)

why thanks you.


should I change the avy. Is it freaky enough?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 31, 2008)

Heath Ledger was the best joker ever, an oscar worthy acting  maybe the greatest psychopath villain in History.

I loved the Joker Nurse part :rofl was awasome


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

For some reason this movie doesn't even tangent me, despite the hype. Same for the last batman movie, though.

Maybe I'll go watch it with someone else, though.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw it a couple days ago. It was fucking EPIC.  I really liked Heath as the Joker. The pencil trick was awesome. I really liked Two face too. It was one of the best movies I've ever seen.

lol at the theater I was going, some stupid guys at the end said: "hmm it was ok but "begins" was better". Then some random guy screamed: " Shut up or do you want to see the pencil trick" lol that was pretty funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2008)

in the begining i was freaked out by batmans "macho" voice, i was like, is he growling?


----------



## Incubus (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he was growling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't really sure about the Batman voice, but it makes sense. He can't just use his normal voice, people would know it's him.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 31, 2008)

^ I actually love the voice since it sounds animalistic or how ever you spell that word lol 
& as for 



Zaru said:


> For some reason this movie doesn't even tangent me, despite the hype. Same for the last batman movie, though.
> 
> Maybe I'll go watch it with someone else, though.



Just watch the movie its called the best of the year for a reason and its 10 times better than BB


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah it doesn't have filler characters as villians this time


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

the scorpion's tail said:


> lol at the theater I was going, some stupid guys at the end said: "hmm it was ok but "begins" was better". Then some random guy screamed: " Shut up or do you want to see the pencil trick" lol that was pretty funny.



LOL


OWNED


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

Thas a win.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Am I the only person who likes Batman Begins? 

Scarecrow was a perfect villain for that film. Batman had to deal with his fear of Bats and who other than Scarecrow to be the parallel of fear?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

I just didn't like the first hour of Begins.

The Nolanverse Ra's and the tibetan ninjas did absolutely nothing for me. And while Cillian Murphy did a great job (he's creepy looking without being obviously deranged) the actual character of Scarecrow was underutilized.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved the first hour, we finally got to see how Batman came to be instead of just jumping into it like Batman (1989) did.


----------



## Felix (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved the introduction of Batman Begins. It was an excellent movie
However, TDK is better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh yea, I totally agree.

TDK > BB

I'm just saying BB ain't that bad. 

I just got a Batman Begins full sized movie poster. I so need to frame it.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> I loved the first hour, we finally got to see how Batman came to be instead of just jumping into it like Batman (1989) did.



It's more a personal grievance. 

It's like with any Spider-man adaptation: I've seen the origin so many times any time it shows up again I instantly enter "Don't care" mode.

I simply don't see how the Tibetan ninja explanation grounds the mythos in reality any more than any other origin did (or simply not having any origin would.)

 Plus, once you realize that the premise of Batman in general is that a traumatized eight year old decides to globetrot while training in and mastering various forms martial arts, forensics, chemistry, etc and subsequently becomes a bat-themed vigilante in order to avenge the death of his parents at the hands of a hobo (or Jack Nicholson if you're a Burton fan) which eventually spirals into a borderline authoritarian thwarting of crime and all the moral ambiguity that entails, plausibility is really a moot point, isn't it?


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's more a personal grievance.
> 
> It's like any Spider-man adaptation; I've seen the origin so many times any time it shows up I instantly enter "Don't care" mode.
> 
> That, and I don't see how the Tibetan ninja thing grounds the mythos in reality any more than any other origin did. Plus, once you realize that the premise is that a traumatized eight year old decides to globetrot while training in and mastering various forms martial arts, forensics, chemistry, etc and subsequently becomes a bat-themed vigilante plausibility is sort of a moot point, isn't it?



I'm going with BB, not the comics with this:

He was a "criminal" and ended up in jail before he started to train with Ras. It's not like he was a spoiled eight year old brat that had his parents killed and decided to become a crime-fighter overnight.

And he isn't much of a forensics/chemistry type of person, its more of Lucius's role.

Since I wasn't much of a Battard until TDK, the origin of Batman was still pretty new to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's more a personal grievance.
> 
> It's like with any Spider-man adaptation: I've seen the origin so many times any time it shows up again I instantly enter "Don't care" mode.
> 
> ...



you know..i knew Bruce's parents died..and i knew he went all around the world learning every martial art out there..but i never actually "seen" it happen..it was always implied..so i got to say..his origin is not something that was done over and over.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 31, 2008)

Just saw the movie. 

My skepticism has been silenced-Joker was incredible. Not only did Ledger provide a fantastically nuanced and non-linear performance, but the writing was also superb. The infinite sense of power he appears to have, always ahead of the game and in control, meant there was no scene that he was ever weak or vulnerable. Whilst this would normally be a bad thing for any character, with the Joker it added to this almost instantaneous sense of inhumanity. He was never a bad guy or villain-he was always The Joker. The way it was all kept ambiguous: his motives, his past; everything about him radiated with something that put him above humanity (or maybe below it).

Two-face was well developed and complex-the tragic humanity of his character made a good foil for the inhuman Joker.

The whole three-way romance and Batman himself never really felt genuine or important (I meant the relationship, obviously batman was important) though. That said, the pace, complexity, depth, darkness and characterisation overall made up for it easily and then a lot.

Excellent, excellent film.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw the movie last night. I was glad I waited so long, because there were only a handful of people in the theater, and so I got to sit right in the middle of the middle row, best seats in the house imo. 

Everything I have to say has already been said, it was great, Joker was amazing and easily my favorite villain of all time, sweet twists, etc. etc.

One thing I have to say though; why are so many people griping about Batman's voice? He did the same thing in the first movie, and it never even crossed my mind as being annoying or overdone. He just does that so nobody could recognize his voice as Bruce Wayne, I don't know why people are so surprised/annoyed by it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

EVERYONE! See this movie again so it will beat Titanic!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> you know..i knew Bruce's parents died..and i knew he went all around the world learning every martial art out there..but i never actually "seen" it happen..it was always implied..so i got to say..his origin is not something that was done over and over.



Let me clarify: I meant I'm extremely familiar with it not that it's been shown over and over.

Point being, I didn't need to see the origin in a misguided attempt to showcase its plausibility and root it in reality because I had already accepted the outlandish premise of Batman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Some people didn't know his origins, like me for example. 
TBH, I didn't know that his parents died until I saw Batman Begins.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ Some people didn't know his origins, like me for example.
> TBH, I didn't know that his parents died until I saw Batman Begins.






Adonis said:


> It's more a personal grievance.



Case solved. You felt fatigue about another retelling of the origin(which was pretty long), and it's attempts to explain how Batman could work in the real world was ridiculous. Which I agree with, what with the villain's plan and all.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, being honest here Vono. 

Born in 1992, played with Barbies half my life and didn't pick up a comic book until age 15.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> Born in 1992, *played with Barbies half my life* and didn't pick up a comic book until age 15.



I had a barbie jeep, that thing was awesome.pek

I would take my cousin's batman costume and ride around in it like it was the batmobile. I took that tangent FULL-CIRCLE.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I had a barbie jeep, that thing was awesome.pek



lol, I wanted to get this Ken doll, dye his hair green and put white and red face paint on him then strip him and put bats on his dickless boxers.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> lol, I wanted to get this Ken doll, dye his hair green and put white and red face paint on him then strip him and put bats on his dickless boxers.



The barbies would always be either hostages of Cobra, or victims of Batman's foes.

Except when Batman would slam into them accidentally while chasing a villain in the batmobile...then they were casualties.

Needless to say, I don't think my parents were happy with how I used them.

Man, I'm getting all these memories. Nostalgia ftw. Maybe I'll go get that batmobile from the Dark Knight...I'll get two, my little brother's birthday is coming up. Gotta spread the message.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The barbies would always be either hostages of Cobra, or victims of Batman's foes.
> 
> Except when Batman would slam into them accidentally while chasing a villain in the batmobile...then they were casualties.
> 
> ...



Fuck the Batmoblie, I want Joker's semi.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Barbie jeep?

Are you telling me you have a second X-chromosome, Vono?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> Fuck the Batmoblie, I want Joker's semi.




Many hours were spent(and barbies hit) with these.


I want my little brother to continue the tradition. Though I think my parents got rid of all the barbies.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2008)

I had all kinds of Batman toys. I had the joker from Batman:TAS, with the purple suit and everything. I had Mr Freeze, ninja Batman, and I had Nightwing, with his red and black outfit. The nightwing toy was my favorite. I loved the way the red would shine. I had batmangirl as well.
I had the batmobile also. The batmobile has a laser in the front, so when you push the button in the back, the laser would shoot out from the front, like a weapon. I also had Batman from Batman:TAS. I was a big toy fanatic, as you can all tell...

Edit: I had many more batman action figures.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Are you telling me you have a second X-chromosome, Vono?



The jig has been up for a couple of days.



Vonocourt said:


> I'm a girl.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The jig has been up for a couple of days.





At least tell me you're Scottish!

Man, I've been so wrong about so many of my favorite posters.

I thought Amaretti was a Paul Bunyanesque lumberjack with facial hair like Alan Moore when, in fact, she's apparently a rather attractive girl.

I thought Chee was a 6'5 African-American lad of athletic build with a tattoo of the word 'Supafly' sprawled across his back when, in fact, she's a little white girl.

I thought you, Vonocourt, were a Scottish misanthrope with a flowing scarf (very fashionable) and an Edgar Allen Poe-style coiffure accentuated by mutton chops (it's more awesome than it sounds in my mind) when, in fact, you are a female.

I am disillusioned as my images of you guys (or should I say gals) is shattered. What's next? Toby_Christ reveals himself to be a Filipino nanny who doubles as a lingerie model in Puerto Rican magazines?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

Adonis said:


> At least tell me you're Scottish!
> ...
> I thought you, Vonocourt, were a Scottish misanthrope with a flowing scarf (very fashionable) and an Edgar Allen Poe-style coiffure accentuated by  mutton chops when in fact you are a girl.



Nope, irish/german, but I would have mutton chops if I was a guy, those are awesome. And I'm still as bitter as ever.

Admittedly,for a long time I didn't want to be known as a girl(girls on the intahwebs!)...hence why I posted as such. Don't worry, your not stupid, I led you on.

Blame it all on Gamefaqs.com


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, irish/german, but I would have mutton chops if I was a guy, those are awesome. Admittedly,for a long time I didn't want to be known as a girl...hence why I posted as such. Don't worry, your not stupid, I led you on.



If you don't mind, I'm going to log off now and sob uncontrollably while huddled in a fetal position contemplating suicide as my male ego lies in shambles at my feet.

Please, continue discussing Batman.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 1, 2008)

Mecha-Harvey Dent.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2008)

fun little indie film I found, that was made as a bridge between the films.  I kinda liked it.

it's about two high schoolers who want to catch the batman on film for a school project


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 1, 2008)

Watched the movie today...FINALLY. D: 

Gosh. I have to say this movie was ah-mazing. I loved everything about, especially the oh so srs Joker. He was so ah-dorable in the film, from his psycho killing sprees, to his cross-dressing nurse thing. LOLOLOL. 

But I kept missing some dialogue because the background music was a bit too loud...D:


----------



## Kreig (Aug 1, 2008)

I've seen the movie three times already and love it. 

Does anyone have a good quality download of it though? All I can find are shitty cam.


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Many hours were spent(and barbies hit) with these.
> 
> 
> I want my little brother to continue the tradition. Though I think my parents got rid of all the barbies.



That's awesome, but truth be told, I really loved my hand-me-down Voltron mechs. (The red one could shoot his head off!!  It was bitchin'.)

Oh that and I _think_ I had the car from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> That's awesome, but truth be told, I really loved my hand-me-down Voltron mechs. (The red one could shoot his head off!!  It was bitchin'.)
> 
> Oh that and I _think_ I had the car from Jurassic Park.



I never saw any Voltron toys, did get quite a few Transformers toys(G1 reruns). Hand-me downs are what started my interest in action figures.

Anyone see the toy for the batmobile, the motorcycle pops out!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Man, you guys are awesome. 

And mecha Harvey rocks.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2008)

Its not really mecha harvey its a lot more specific than that


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

I loved this movie. However, there were two things that kinda annoyed me.  The complaints are a bit anal and stupid, but I felt like sharing:

1) The scenes with the buses after the Joker robbed the bank.  There were children sound effects, but all the buses were clearly empty.  It annoyed me for some reason.

2) Even though that speech Gordon gave at the end sent goosebumps down my spine, when Batman was running away, I couldn't help but laugh.  It just seemed so funny.  I would've preferred that he used his grappling gun to get away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Its not really mecha harvey its a lot more specific than that



I know, I know.

But Mecha-Harvey > Terminator-Harvey.


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Born in 1992, played with Barbies half my life and didn't pick up a comic book until age 15.


I was playing with a batmobile in my crib yo. I had a batman figure from B89 with a real cape n all.

The batmobile was the one from B89 too, fully metallic (even the wheels), shit was pimpin'


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Man, toys today are shit compared to the classics.

All these fibers and plastics. A nice bit of metal teaches restraint.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 1, 2008)

Oddly doable.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Am I the only person who likes Batman Begins?
> 
> Scarecrow was a perfect villain for that film. Batman had to deal with his fear of Bats and who other than Scarecrow to be the parallel of fear?



nope I loved Batman Begins, and emotional wise Batman begins was actually better 


but the Joker and the Batpod + all the gadgets completely took this movie to a whole new level.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 1, 2008)

I hate to say this as a Spidey fan, but I honestly believe that was the best movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn. Talk about being Two-faced.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 1, 2008)

He will defeat John Conner.

After flipping a coin.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2008)

Indeed it is Very good. Excellent.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

Bad news everybody 

I hear that it may take 9 weeks for Batman to beat Titanic


----------



## chrisp (Aug 1, 2008)

I just saw it! 

Take back everything I said before, Epic Ledger Joker is EPIC!!


----------



## Amuro (Aug 1, 2008)

I just saw it earlier too. 

Fucking awesome, blew Begins away.


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

For my 5000th post I'm gonna look back in time, to the moment when TDK buzz started:



> This picture spread through the internets like cancer. A lot of people complained it was too much like "crow". I didn't like this look at all.


A bit of time went by and we started getting these "spy pics"


----------



## Katsura (Aug 1, 2008)

Could someone post the 'why so serious' emote?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2008)

It went Harvey Dent then why so serious came after I believe got tagged.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

I checked out the viral sites once in awhile, but never did participate religously in it from the beginning. I wish I did, it looked fun. xD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

batanga said:


> Also, we need a Joker emoticon, nao!





Katsura said:


> Could someone post the 'why so serious' emote?


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I just saw it!
> 
> Take back everything I said before, Epic Ledger Joker is EPIC!!



everyone says that after watching it


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

I think a lot of people only consentrate on Ledger.

Gary Oldman gave an amazing performance as well.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

Gary Oldman, Christian Bale and Aaron Eckhart all gave amazing performances. <3

Aaron did a really great job with being Two Face.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Gary Oldman, Christian Bale and Aaron Eckhart all gave amazing performances. <3
> 
> Aaron did a *AMAZING* job with being Two Face.



Fixed for better respect of the psychotic former District Attourney 

Also is it just me or am I the only one who was a bit surprised of the 180  officer Ramirez did?  In Batman Gotham knight she was so dedicated to her duty and than she switches her allegiance to the mob. Pretty weird. And she so all up on Batman's dick in Crossfire.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't really remember Officer Ramirez in BB.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't really remember Officer Ramirez in BB.



She a newbie 

Appears in the anime direct-to-video movie in the Crossfire segment where she and Crispus Allen tryna stop Maroni and the Russian/Italian (in this movie) from going at it.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 1, 2008)

batanga said:


> I think a lot of people only consentrate on Ledger.
> 
> Gary Oldman gave an amazing performance as well.



I want a Gordon spin-off movie followed by one of The Batmen.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

^

Gordon is one of the fucking highlights of the Batman comics him and his gay-relationship with the Batman.

In a way Gordon is  the older version of Robin without a mask


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you guys seen that Fresh Prince of Belair/Joker spoof?


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Gordon is one of the fucking highlights of the Batman comics him and his gay-relationship with the Batman.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

lol, I saw that picture in that comic and laughed my ass off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2008)

batanga said:


> *Spoiler*: __



i hate it when comics do this


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmeI3lJr3PY[/YOUTUBE]

I thought it was kinda funny. It's not "rotfl" but it was an entertaining spoof.

The guy that plays Joker acted more like Captain Jack Sparrow too and he uses all the lines from the movie randomly.


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

That was so lame....


----------



## omniwind (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn this movie was epic, It was the complete opposite Hancock, it only gotten better. Joker was fucking funny and cunning. *spoiler* I love the part where Joker blew up part of the hospital and was a lil annoyed then rapidily presses the button. Booom!! Or how joker got them scars on his face, 2 different stories, potential 3. Love the Joker Card lol. */spoiler* 2 face ftw! Movie had so many great thing, can't name them all and the movie is long but consistent.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2008)

does gordon bone batman in the comic?   i see batman more as the catcher


----------



## Adonis (Aug 2, 2008)

Can we get off the Gordon/Batman = gay crap?

The picture's out of context (funny how that could change things ). Gordon had just watched his daughter get shot and paralyzed, was beat up and kidnapped, stripped naked, and forced to ride through a tunnel ride filled with pictures of his daughter naked and bleeding taken directly after her shooting, all while being agged on by the Joker and prodded by carnival freaks.

Typically, I wouldn't console a naked, shivering man but even I'd make an exception.


----------



## batanga (Aug 2, 2008)

Adonis said:


> The picture's out of context


That's the joke.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2008)

Man, why is everyone being so harsh towards Batman Begins?  It's not as good as The Dark Knight...but it was still awesome.  It's the second best Batman film ever made.  And there would be no Dark Knight if it wasn't for that film.


----------



## Redrick Wah (Aug 2, 2008)

Truely there is nothing wrong with Batman Begins. On all levels it is an amazing super-hero movie. But The Dark Knight can be called a great Movie. On so many levels The Dark Knight broke ground and blurred the line between super-hero movie and Action drama. (Which is all Nolans doing) 
P.s. the only real thing I didn't like in Batman Begins was how the Train and Island played such a big part, which The Dark Knight didn't do. It was more about the people.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Can we get off the Gordon/Batman = gay crap?
> 
> The picture's out of context (funny how that could change things ). Gordon had just watched his daughter get shot and paralyzed, was beat up and kidnapped, stripped naked, and forced to ride through a tunnel ride filled with pictures of his daughter naked and bleeding taken directly after her shooting, all while being agged on by the Joker and prodded by carnival freaks.
> 
> Typically, I wouldn't console a naked, shivering man but even I'd make an exception.



Joker likes stripping people. 

**



Rukia said:


> Man, why is everyone being so harsh towards Batman Begins?  It's not as good as The Dark Knight...but it was still awesome.  It's the second best Batman film ever made.  And there would be no Dark Knight if it wasn't for that film.



I agree. BB is a good movie. 

I think I said this before, but I'm glad they showed Batman and how he came to be. Batman (89) just flew right into the action and had little flashbacks of his parents death...its not that powerful when you compare to actually seeing it happen in BB.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

BB was an excellent film! The only fault that I could ever find in it was the fight scenes, but the story more than makes up for it.

Dissing on BB, doesn't make you cool. 

Some funny shit from Shortpacked:





Anyway, since Heath is dead, I wonder how they're going to handle the Joker in the 3rd film. I suppose they could make another animated DVD and have him killed off there.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> BB was an excellent film! The only fault that I could ever find in it was the fight scenes, but the story more than makes up for it.
> 
> Dissing on BB, doesn't make you cool.
> 
> ...



 @ that comic.
I was looking back on this old Joker thread started back in 2005, it was very interesting to see how people reacted to new images coming out. xD

lol, I saw some of those comments in that comic as well.


----------



## batanga (Aug 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Some funny shit from Shortpacked:


So true, those were turbulent times


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

I love your avatar batanga. When Joker licks his lips = 

His hair isn't curly though.


----------



## batanga (Aug 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> His hair isn't curly though.


Yea, wanted to keep it simple so I just did it like that.

Might change later.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh, I love the police one. I wish they showed him without the makeup a bit longer. I thought the scars without makeup was badass.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I suppose they could make another animated DVD and have him killed off there.



Why kill him?

That's one of my beefs with BB, Batman just left well, _you know who_, to die. He wouldn't pull that shit.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

> Why kill him?


Because Ledger is dead. No one other than Ledger can play the Joker in Nolanverse.

Anyway, it's pretty simple... just have the next villain kill him. It would work very well if Black Mask is the villain for the 3rd film.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Joker wasn't meant to die. He was meant to be Batman's rival forever, hence his little speech when he was upside down. I don't think Nolan will do Joker again, but we know that the Joker will always be in the shadows.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Because Ledger is dead. No one other than Ledger can play the Joker in Nolanverse.
> 
> Anyway, it's pretty simple... *just have the next villain kill him.* It would work very well if Black Mask is the villain for the 3rd film.



He doesn't have to be killed, just don't bring him up.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, the Joker could do like a Hannibal Lecter in Red Dragon.

It's hard not to bring him up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2008)

Couldn't they just mention that the Joker is rotting in Arkham early in the film or something?  Mob boss Falcone wasn't shown in the movie...they just said he was at Arkham.  Something similar could be done for the Joker.  Maybe somebody walks by a padded cell and there is a tag on the door that says "Joker".  Something like that would be easy.

Funny comic Graham.  It also hits entirely too close to home.  I never criticized The Dark Knight on a forum or anything.  But privately...I was always skeptical about Ledger playing the role of Joker.  Nothing I had ever seen him in made me believe he would do a good job.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

So is the movie truly worth watching, also if you have never paid any attention to Batman in General? Or do you need some basic knowledge?


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

I wish I was there back in 2006 when the information started to spill about TDK. When I look back at all the posts about them speculating what the Joker looks like, it looks interesting. =\



> So is the movie truly worth watching, also if you have never paid any attention to Batman in General? Or do you need some basic knowledge?



Dude, you have to see this movie. Even if you don't know shit about Batman you should see this movie.

Rent Batman Begins, its the first movie in this series and then go see TDK. Now.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wish I was there back in 2006 when the information started to spill about TDK. When I look back at all the posts about them speculating what the Joker looks like, it looks interesting. =\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES SIR!


----------



## batanga (Aug 2, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> So is the movie truly worth watching, also if you have never paid any attention to Batman in General? Or do you need some basic knowledge?


Go see it, now.



Seriously, go see it.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to see it! Even that i dont have any money. And anyone to see it with... IM ALONE!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 2, 2008)

^FUCK FRIENDS, go see it alone if you have to. 
Lol, that way you can rub in their faces that they missed the GOD of movies.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

dammit, the new Mummy movie bumped TDK from the #1 spot


----------



## Adonis (Aug 2, 2008)

batanga said:


> That's the joke.



It's out of context in the bad way, not the "Joker's Boner" way...

Anyway, in regard to everyone being skeptical from 2005 and 2006, you have to admit that some of the first Joker images released were lackluster. It is funny, though, how comments went from "Jack Nicholson IS the Joker, they should have gotten him a second time!" to "Heath's Joker owned!"


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 2, 2008)

wtf @ Chee's sig?


----------



## Adonis (Aug 2, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> wtf @ Chee's sig?



2nd'd............


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh rule 34, everyone hates you for being so reliable.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> dammit, the new Mummy movie bumped TDK from the #1 spot



Are you shitting me? 

You got a BS source dude 

TDK still killin in theaters


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

It's only for Friday night, and only by 3 mill. Saturday estimates aren't up yet.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 3, 2008)

Who the hell went to see that new mummy movie?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

Even if the new Mummy movie bumped TDK from the number one spot, TDK will be back at number next week, I guarantee ya!


----------



## Adonis (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh rule 34, everyone hates you for being so reliable.



I became convinced of its infallibility when I was linked to Finding Nemo XXX. FINDING **FUCKING** NEMO!


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Even if the new Mummy movie bumped TDK from the number one spot, TDK will be back at number next week, I guarantee ya!



I hope you're right that seriously pisses me off 

I saw the movie and it was a fucking piece of crap

Glad I saw it online and not in the movie theaters


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Even if the new Mummy movie bumped TDK from the number one spot, TDK will be back at number next week, I guarantee ya!



Who's stupid enough to see a crappy sequel to a crappy movie when you can see the spectacular TDK again?


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> dammit, the new Mummy movie bumped TDK from the #1 spot



lol.



Hunter x One Piece said:


> wtf @ Chee's sig?



You know you love it, secretly, you do. 



BAD BD said:


> Who the hell went to see that new mummy movie?



Anyone who saw Mummy over TDK should be shot on sight.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Anyone who saw Mummy over TDK should be shot on sight *with a tranquilizer. Once they have been knocked out, eight dollars should be taken from their wallets and TDK tickets purchased with the money. Carry the unconscious bodies into the theater, and make them watch TDK.*



Fixed it for ya. One person dead is one less person who can see TDK.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fixed it for ya. One person dead is one less person who can see TDK.



Thank you kind sir for the fix, it has improved ten-fold, I do say. 

My aunt is on the hit-list. She saw Mama Mia over TDK.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Apparently, Batman Begins was originally going to be a film focusing on Bruce and Alfred relationship...but studio tampering made it into the film we know it as know.

All that remains of the original cut is this trailer.

[YOUTUBE]yhkbLSPob4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Who's stupid enough to see a crappy sequel to a crappy movie when you can see the spectacular TDK again?



It's because it has Jet Li in it people think it will be win


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Apparently, Batman Begins was originally going to be a film focusing on Bruce and Alfred relationship...but studio tampering made it into the film we know it as know.
> 
> All that remains of the original cut is this trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yhkbLSPob4I[/YOUTUBE]



Can't watch right now, I'll check it out later. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> It's because it has Jet Li in it people think it will be win



Star power. Thank god Nolan doesn't do that crap.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Apparently, Batman Begins was originally going to be a film focusing on Bruce and Alfred relationship...but studio tampering made it into the film we know it as know.
> 
> All that remains of the original cut is this trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yhkbLSPob4I[/YOUTUBE]



BS, thats a fan trailer.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fixed it for ya. One person dead is one less person who can see TDK.








If you don't see TDK, we will have to show you a magic trick.


----------



## batanga (Aug 3, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> BS, thats a fan trailer.



That's the joke.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fixed it for ya. One person dead is one less person who can see TDK.



Best quote ever.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

Finally saw it and it made me want to start killing people


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Finally saw it and it made me want to start killing people



Did you? 



Joker makes killing look fun but in reality that pencil trick takes skill.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hope you're right that seriously pisses me off
> 
> I saw the movie and it was a fucking piece of crap
> 
> Glad I saw it online and not in the movie theaters


Dark Knight holds off Mummy 3 this weekend to claim #1 again. It didn't set the 3rd weekend record though but it came close. Mummy 3 is already a bust at the boxoffice.haha


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

$42,000,000 estimate for Mummy? Ugh, hell no, that movie is worth $30,000,000 at most given its an advertising whore.

TDK spent around $185,000,000 for production. They made quite a profit.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

the mummy series is dead to me without Arnold Voslo


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2008)

Hilarious Brokeback Mountain style trailer for Bruce and Alfred.  Good post.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Apparently, Batman Begins was originally going to be a film focusing on Bruce and Alfred relationship...but studio tampering made it into the film we know it as know.
> 
> All that remains of the original cut is this trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yhkbLSPob4I[/YOUTUBE]



lol, kay.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Joker makes killing look fun but in reality that pencil trick takes skill.



 I lack the courage.

But watching the film makes you think being completely crazy is kinda cool. I want to dress up as a nurse and blow up buildings! And the pencil trick was beautiful.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I lack the courage.
> 
> But watching the film makes you think being completely crazy is kinda cool. I want to dress up as a nurse and blow up buildings! And the pencil trick was beautiful.



Heh, I thought the same thing. Only in the movies, har har! 

Halloween is your day. Dress up like the Joker and go on a rampage. That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Heh, I thought the same thing. Only in the movies, har har!
> 
> Halloween is your day. Dress up like the Joker and go on a rampage. That's what I'm gonna do.



Sounds like fun, count me in...we'll take pictures


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

you know what story would have potentially have been a good movie. the plot of "Robin II: Joker's Wild"

takes place right after tim becomes Robin. Batman is out of done doing shit and whatnot.  so when Joker breaks out of Arkham, and begins a computer hacking plot that brings complete chaos to every level of gotham's infrastructure (destroys banks, makes up weird laws, cuts all funding to the police, has mothers without cars arrested for traffic violations, you know crazy shit).  and Joker is shocked, *shocked* to see Robin after killing Jason Todd


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuck Robin.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

how old are you? that can get uyou put away for at least 5 years you know


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm already locked up, 4 year sentence.


----------



## batanga (Aug 3, 2008)

Robin is the worst invention ever, they shoulda kept that fucked out of batman series.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

He's useless, just a whiney bitch that drags Batman down.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

have you guys actually read comics before?  Robin's awesome and truly invaluable to Batman.

sits patiently and starts timer before negs


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee hasn't.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

I skipped all of the comics that didn't have Joker in it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah well even those have good Robin moments too.

did you know that Nightwing once beat the shit out of Joker until he died?  but then god had to go and bring him back to life


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

The Dark Knight Returns had Robin in it didn't it?  Cause I skipped all the pages where Robin was in it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

yes there was a girl robin in DKR, she was pretty well written and like all robins integrall to the character of Bruce


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree Robin is awesome, but I also think the should have been left out.  It is just way too reckless for Batman to let a little kid jeopardize himself that much.  Also, it is much cooler for him to be a dark loner, but that is just based on what I like personally.  Having people help you means you are weak.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yea, she was a chick. I hated her.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Having people help you means you are weak.



obviously you didn't read Bruce Wayne: Murderer.

the moral of that story was that if you turn away from those around due to reckless pride, _then_ you are truly weak.  It's a lesson that has to be beaten into Bruce about every 5 years or so.


scans:


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 3, 2008)

Remember kids.
Say no to annoying sidekicks.


----------



## Micku (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yes there was a girl robin in DKR, she was pretty well written and like all robins integrall to the character of Bruce



She was ok...I didn't really like her though.

I personally liked the concept of Jason Todd, even though he was a bit cheesy as Robin, he's coming back to life and being an anti-hero was pretty interesting. If Nolan would put any Robin in the movie, it would be Jason Todd I think. Just don't do the whole coming back to life thing.   

And Hush would be a good villain for batman in the next movie, or Scarface. Those two I think would work.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah well even those have good Robin moments too.



The only cool Robin I know is Tim Drake 

This Batman comic book I have Joker traps him in the car as he goes on a Christmas holiday joy ride killing and fucking up people. Robin smacks Joker one and takes his knock out gas and sprays him with it than knocks 'em out the car into the middle of the freeway where he get's hit by a car and falls over the bridge onto another truck.



> did you know that Nightwing once beat the shit out of Joker until he died?  but then god had to go and bring him back to life



Nightwing=Wannabe Batman 

Although I do enjoy the thought of bringing in Robin in the next movie only to have him transform into Nightwing in the fourth movie. That would actually be cool. And replace him with Tim Drake. They can have the kid the little kid that played Alex in the Mummy 2 movie be him or the kid in The Seeker the darkness rise whatever movie..


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah in term of actually being Robin, Tim Drake was the best.  He's basically Batman Jr.

jason Todd was a complete sociopath, I mean he once almost killed Two-Face, pulled a gun on criminals and pushed a guy off a building. and this was BEFORE he came back to life and started killing people.

though Dick grayson, as Nightwing is better than both.  Dixon's run of Nightwing was better than the bulk of Batman comics.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2008)

> the moral of that story was that if you turn away from those around due to reckless pride, then you are truly weak. It's a lesson that has to be beaten into Bruce about every 5 years or so.


He can't just say it is because he is weak and have it be right. Batman did it because he was arrogant, and it only backfired because he _was _weak.  If he was strong he could have done it solo and it would have all worked out.

It is like how in comics everyone says "but if we do that it makes us just as bad as him," or something equivalent.  No, it doesn't (99% of the time, maybe there was once where it would).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

All versions of Robin(including Todd) were not that great in my opinion. As a matter of fact, the only robin that I can actually say is cool, is Dick Grayson, because he redeemed himself when he turned into that badass known as "Nightwing".


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Gooba said:


> He can't just say it is because he is weak and have it be right. Batman did it because he was arrogant, and it only backfired because he _was _weak.  If he was strong he could have done it solo and it would have all worked out.
> 
> It is like how in comics everyone says "but if we do that it makes us just as bad as him," or something equivalent.  No, it doesn't (99% of the time, maybe there was once where it would).



still he always makes the same mistake, in NML, War Games and the Fugitive Saga he always starts out solitary then brings in the others.  It worked out in NML and Fugitive, but in War Games everything was fucked up beyong all recognition because he wanted to do it all himself.

I don't think the "like me" thing was related to killing, I think it was since Cain himself was the solitary type who did it all by himself because of hubris, like beating on him without caring about the others


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2008)

> still he always makes the same mistake, in NML, War Games and the Fugitive Saga he always starts out solitary then brings in the others. It worked out in NML and Fugitive, but in War Games everything was fucked up beyong all recognition because he wanted to do it all himself.


Yea, I agree Batman shouldn't try to always work alone... because he is weak.  I just wish they didn't give him the whole Bat-Family and instead made him strong enough to handle it.



> I don't think the "like me" thing was related to killing, I think it was since Cain himself was the solitary type who did it all by himself because of hubris, like beating on him without caring about the others


I wasn't referring just to this instance, it just comes up so freaking often and I hate it every time.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Yea, I agree Batman shouldn't try to always work alone... because he is weak.  I just wish they didn't give him the whole Bat-Family and instead made him strong enough to handle it.
> 
> I wasn't referring just to this instance, it just comes up so freaking often and I hate it every time.



indeed, he's human, not Superman.  Human potential only goes so far, which is why he has his team, to build him up.  Also I kinda like hte Bat family.  minus Spoiler, they should have kept her dead. >_>

meh, that's just one of the building blocks of the Batman character, so arguing baout it isn't going to do anything or change either of our opinions on the last bit.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> All versions of Robin(including Todd) were not that great in my opinion. As a matter of fact, the only robin that I can actually say is cool, is Dick Grayson, because he redeemed himself when he turned into that badass known as "Nightwing".



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNRRfI7tLDI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXNQyf1-1kI[/YOUTUBE]

You tell me which one you like


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNRRfI7tLDI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXNQyf1-1kI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You tell me which one you like



Honestly, I think I like the second one more. I mean, it was cool actually seeing Nightwing in action literally(the first video), but the second video captures the badassery and win of Nightwing even more, because of the pics.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

If Nolan did add Nightwing to his series that'd be superwin in alll sorts of ways though because he's trying to go with the realistic element that makes it kind of hard to fit him in there


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

fun fact: in the DCU, the majority of the superhero community trusts and respects Nightwing more than Batman, he's 2nd behind Superman in the "most respected in the DCU" category.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> fun fact: in the DCU, the majority of the superhero community trusts and respects Nightwing more than Batman, he's 2nd behind Superman in the "most respected in the DCU" category.



Are you fucking serious!?  

Dude Batman is like the greatest superhero next to Superman and the most heroic 

Him and Supes is like rivalry-like 

How the hell did Nightwing make his heroic jumpy self up there?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

well Nightwing founded the Titans which is the 2nd biggest DC superteam.  also Batman really dropped the ball 2x, in the way the War Games was handled.  then later he built the Brother Eye satellite to spy on superheroes in case they turned on him (he got paranoid after he found out that they once experiment with his memories and made him forgot a lot of shit), which went crazy and killed millions of people.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

Nightwing's skills as a fighter rival Batman's. It's the truth.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

^ 

Pull up some scans to prove it


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Has there been a scan where Nightwing and Batman go head to head?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If Nolan did add Nightwing to his series that'd be superwin in alll sorts of ways though because he's trying to go with the realistic element that makes it kind of hard to fit him in there



indeed, the Chuck DIxon run of Nightwing would make a perfect Nolanized film.  I mean Nolan's Gotham reminds me more of Bludhaven than the comics Gotham, srsly.  Also Blockbuster is much more intimidating than most of the Gotham mobsters.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Has there been a scan where Nightwing and Batman go head to head?



afaik they've never fought at length, only had a few fights like when Dick and Bruce were accussed of murder, respectively.

also Nightwing is a damn good fighter who could hold his own against Bats, but seriously I'd give the win to Bats.

though Batgirl can beat them both


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 3, 2008)

Batgirl can take a dick better than Wing and Bat, but nothing else.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, the Chuck DIxon run of Nightwing would make a perfect Nolanized film.  I mean Nolan's Gotham reminds me more of Bludhaven than the comics Gotham, srsly.  Also Blockbuster is much more intimidating than most of the Gotham mobsters.



Also to put Robin in they'd have to put Batgirl..Tho I wonder how would that work out..... 

Who the hell or what the hell is Blockbuster? 




> afaik they've never fought at length, only had a few fights like when Dick and Bruce were accussed of murder, respectively.



So you got the scans? 



> also Nightwing is a damn good fighter who could hold his own against Bats, but seriously I'd give the win to Bats.



Of course he's trained Nightwing


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2008)

If they add robin, which ill hate nolan if he does, there is no need for batgirl yet. Considering this movie goes longer than 3 film(I hope) I say we get robin when Bruce is in his early-late thirties. This is a young batman, no need for side kicks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it'd be nice if like they skip the robin stage. Like Dick Grayson moves to Gotham, finds out that Bruce is Batman or whatever and Bruce decides to get him a suit. Nightwing is boring, no need for robin


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> If they add robin, which ill hate nolan if he does, there is no need for batgirl yet. Considering this movie goes longer than 3 film(I hope) I say we get robin when Bruce is in his early-late thirties. This is a young batman, no need for side kicks.



Please Bruce at this stage is no spring chicken

Plus making him fight all those villains gotta give his ass a few gray hairs

If Robin Dick Grayson is introduced he'd be like 18 while Bruce is 23 at this point

Hardly considered too young


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2008)

18 year old robin is not good


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

^

Say whaaaat? 

Are you serious? 

That's more adequate


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2008)

What if I am saying that


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Then dammned you should be 

18 is more than good enough to let Dick Grayson in the sequel


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2008)

I just hate the robin name. Nightwing is more epic

But I guess he would need to start as Robin.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I just hate the robin name. Nightwing is more epic
> 
> But I guess he would need to start as Robin.



Exactly ^ 



Reach epicness we must first from it's fail and help it grow to ABSOLUTE win


----------



## Micku (Aug 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nightwing's skills as a fighter rival Batman's. It's the truth.



Didn't Nightwing lost to Jason Todd (Todd dressed up as Nightwing) once? 

And Batman is Batman, he kicks everyone asses somehow. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude Batman is like the greatest superhero next to Superman and the most heroic



To the public's eye. But, only Batman always will be right beside Superman in certain things. Like the whole Batman/Superman series in the comics, I forgot what it was called though. They are basically two sides of a coin, so yeah. He did create/leader of some superhero groups himself, but it never lasted (don't think). 

And Batman is always going to looked as the second DC flagship character...but he's more interesting than Superman and I think makes more money? Especially in the media. 

Nightwing was pretty successful though. And I did read somewhere that Nightwing is well respected. And isn't Batman more of a lonewolf? Especially due to his personality, being closed off from everyone, even when he had someone fighting beside him.

I need to read some Nightwing comics, I've always meant to. 

Regardless, I still think Jason Todd would be the best bet for a Robin in Nolan universe of Batman. Jason Todd is pretty dark, more so than Dick Grayson. Plus I want to see a Jason Todd character in the media. Batman TAS did a mixture Jason Todd with Tim Drake with the second Robin, but his name was Tim Drake. 

Nightwing is cool, but he doesn't have the violent nature that Jason Todd has. It would be a perfect conflict between Batman and Jason Todd like it was in the comics. 

But...I prefer no Robin in the next movie.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 4, 2008)

Waspinator went to see Batbot. Batbot was great! Red Lips and Uglyhead were amazing villains. Waspinator wishes that the DVD were out already.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Indeed Id rather have Jason Todd or Dick Grayson. But I dont think they should be in the third movie. Maybe 4th or 5th if they make that many.


----------



## batanga (Aug 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well Nightwing *founded the Titans* which is the 2nd biggest* DC superteam*.  also Batman really dropped the ball 2x, in the way the *War Games* was handled.  then later he built the Brother Eye satellite to *spy on superheroes* in case they turned on him (he got paranoid after he found out that they once experiment with his memories and made him forgot a lot of shit), which went crazy and killed millions of people.


This is the kind of bullshit that shouldn't be allowed in Batman mythos.

Loved Dark Knight Returns but the Superman thing just made it suck so badly.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I hope beat dark knight beats titantic for the top-grossing film, I always an epic film win an oscar for best film instead of a fucking drama.



What's wrong with drama?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2008)

batanga said:


> This is the kind of bullshit that shouldn't be allowed in Batman mythos.
> 
> Loved Dark Knight Returns but the Superman thing just made it suck so badly.



I don't understand what you mean.  Teen Titans was out of the bat mythos.  also war Games was a pure Batman storyline at its fullest and Bats acted liked bats and it bit him in the ass.

and he did sorta have a point with brother eye, he found out the other leaguers were labotamizing rapist-supervillains and they brainwipped him.

also that bit at the end with supes vs batman was badass >_>



LeathaFace said:


> Batgirl can take a dick better than Wing and Bat, but nothing else.



nope.  Cassandra is HAND DOWN the strongest member of the Batfamily.  no contest.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's wrong with drama?



Well, in 1979, when Kramer VS Kramer won instead of Apocalypse Now 

Then again, NCFOM did win last year, and that movie was more than satisfactory when it came to bloodletting and thrills.

The Cheat is a sixteen year old male(I think), his tastes will mature eventually.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 4, 2008)

I watched this movie a coupla days ago. Good stuff, entertaining, but just a bit too long and certainly not _the Best Movie of All Time_ as voted for by the users of IMDB.com .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice.  I'm glad that my one complaint from The Dark Knight was found to be article worthy.



And holy shit!  Morgan Freeman was in a car accident.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Nice.  I'm glad that my one complaint from The Dark Knight was found to be article worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> And holy shit!  Morgan Freeman was in a car accident.



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!!?!??!?!?  

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! 

It's a lie! A stupid filthy moterfucking uncle trucking cock sucking bitch dick loving lie! 

Please tell me he won't be like Shia Lebouf!  

Please! Please! Please! Please! Please! 

*cries hysterically*


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, in 1979, when Kramer VS Kramer won instead of Apocalypse Now
> 
> Then again, NCFOM did win last year, and that movie was more than satisfactory when it came to bloodletting and thrills.
> 
> The Cheat is a sixteen year old male(I think), his tastes will mature eventually.



I'm 16 years old as well but I love them dramas.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm 16 years old as well but I love them dramas.



But you don't have a y chromosome.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I like dramas like gone with the wind and forest gump.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> But you don't have a y chromosome.



Aren't my nice, perky x chromosomes enough? 



The Cheat said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like dramas like gone with the wind and forest gump.



Mmmhmmm.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm 16 years old as well but I love them dramas.



Sissy 

What kinda 16 year old boy likes drama's?


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

My parents won't take me to the theatre to see TDK again. So I'm planning to sneak out when I get my driver's liscense to see it. Breaking dah rulz. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Sissy
> 
> What kinda 16 year old boy likes drama's?



The smurt ones. 

But to be fair:
action/adventure > drama


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> But to be fair:
> action/adventure > drama


The way I see it the quality of the writing is more important than the genre.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

Did anybody else notice that Nolan didn't really focus on the romance part like other superhero movies do?

Like Spiderman or Superman, they both focused on the relationship but The Dark Knight didn't.

In my opinion, I'm glad Nolan didn't. It seems like too many superhero movies are following the same "formula". TDK was very original in a sense.



Gaiash said:


> The way I see it the quality of the writing is more important than the genre.



I agree.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Did anybody else notice that Nolan didn't really focus on the romance part like other superhero movies do?
> 
> Like Spiderman or Superman, they both focused on the relationship but The Dark Knight didn't.
> 
> In my opinion, I'm glad Nolan didn't. It seems like too many superhero movies are following the same "formula". TDK was very original in a sense.


I have to agree with you there. When you really think about it almost all superhero romances, in movies at least, are the same story. It's too much of a risk to let her know and then when she does know and is ok with it theres to risk of their relationship being found out and they can't be together.

With this movie it felt like Nolan was saying "Look, you've seen this all before. The romance is there but you and I both know that isn't what you came here to see."


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

Hah, and I loved how Nolan just cut out the crap and got on with it. Rachel knew he was Batman and he didn't focus that much on it. Nolan, I love you.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 4, 2008)

Why isn't noone talking about Morgan's accident?


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

2011...that's when the third one should be out.

Fuck. I'll be legal, moved out and on my own and hopefully going to film school by then. Wow, makes me feel funny when I think about it. xD



Hunter x One Piece said:


> Why isn't noone talking about Morgan's accident?



I dunno. I hope he makes it, he's one of the greatest actors alive I don't want to see him pass away.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Why isn't noone talking about Morgan's accident?


Because this thread is about the movie. While I do wish Morgan Freeman the best and hope things go well this isn't the thread for it. The NF Caf? is a better place to discuss it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Being Batman was more important than having a relationship.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Being Batman was more important than having a relationship.



what choo talking bout mike..bruce dates a differant model every night:yu


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Being Batman was more important than having a relationship.



Plus Rachael was kind of a bitch.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 4, 2008)

I still prefer mark hamill's joker over heath ledger a bit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2008)

You know, I think Nolan should stop making Batman movies. It would fit well.

Tim Burton did two movies focused on one style, Joel Shumacker did two movies that focused on another. Nolan has done two movies with his own style.

Then in 10 years or so, they can reinvent the series.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Plus Rachael was kind of a bitch.



DING DING DING  DING DING


That is correct! 

Johnny tell him what's he won


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> 2011...that's when the third one should be out.
> 
> Fuck. *I'll be legal*



O'rly now?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh, I sense immenent pouncing from Chee around that time.

At the least.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> what choo talking bout mike..bruce dates a differant model every night:yu



Exactly, he dosent care about the models if he has one every night.


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 5, 2008)

*Batman's voice too raspy?*



> Monday Movie Buzz: Bale's Batman voice too much?
> Sunday August 3 1:44 PM ET
> 
> Though "The Dark Knight" has been a bona fide cultural event, boasting rave reviews and boffo box office, it hasn't been immune to criticism. Some have quibbled with its political undercurrents, and others have criticized a muddled theme.
> ...



Taken From: 

what do you guys think?
i think its fine


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 5, 2008)

this is news? I liked the voice.

who gives a fuck?


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 5, 2008)

It was odd, but it makes sense for someone trying to hide his identity.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm pleased that they didn't waste time by putting Rachel's funeral into the middle of the movie.  That storyline is way overdone.

Seriously, didn't Spiderman have a funeral every fucking movie?  lol.


----------



## Altron (Aug 5, 2008)

In b4 move to Movie section


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

It was fitting considering he took his fear by delving into it why not sound intimidating when you're trying to stop a criminal?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah really, a dude in a batsuit who's trying to scare criminals would be a lot creepier if he talked with a high-pitched, cartoony voice.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 5, 2008)

His voice was good, he did the same one in Batman Begins. XD Who cares, Its Christian Bale. Hes a excellent batman.:3


----------



## Shorty (Aug 5, 2008)

Whats the problem ? 
I liked he's voice 

"I'm Batman!"


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Christian Bale's voice is


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Sugar&Spice said:


> Christian Bale's voice is



This is pretty much confirmed my thoughts. A husky voice is considered very manly and in most cases, attractive by the opposite sex. That could be the reason


----------



## Gary (Aug 5, 2008)

It didn't like the the dark knight


----------



## Uffie (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to see it yesterday and his Batman voice pissed me off. Everytime he spoke I was like STFU.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah that shit was alittle weird.His voice was alittle too scratchy/raspy,Jim Gordon should have known all along that Batman was Bruce Wayne forcing his voice.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 5, 2008)

I          liked it.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 5, 2008)

Eh? The voice was pretty cool.


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I still prefer mark hamill's joker over heath ledger a bit.


I just don't get it, his voice is bad and he doesn't even do anything noteworthy.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> I just don't get it, his voice is bad and he doesn't even do anything noteworthy.



His Joker laugh is unparralleled


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

I could understand everything he said and I'm not even a native speaker 

It's great and makes sense.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked the voice overall, but it got a bit annoying.


----------



## Para (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought it was alright  people complain about everything, man...


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the voice. He's trying to hide his identity isn't he? So he can't be using his normal voice. People are too critical over these small things.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> I just don't get it, his voice is bad and he doesn't even do anything noteworthy.


Shame on you. Mark Hamill plays the Joker voice perfectly. He sounds both insane and like he just wants a laugh. And as Cardboard Jewsuke said his laugh is better than any other. His best performance as the Joker in my opinion was in _Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker_ where he perfected the Joker's insanity, especially in the flashback to his final showdown with Batman.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> I just don't get it, his voice is bad and he doesn't even do anything noteworthy.



Hamill wasn't always at his best but when he was his laugh was unparalleled and _the_ standard.


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 5, 2008)

i thought his voice was baddass.


----------



## Quagles (Aug 5, 2008)

Personally didn't like Batman's voice at all.


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

Uh... seriously?


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

Move over Titanic.Batman is here.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

mark hamil was epic as the joker's voice and his laugh was on a different lvl


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

Ledger's laugh wouldn't have made it on a public tv show for kids.

Hamil was great for what he did.


----------



## Costigon (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought his voice was very sexy.


----------



## GsG (Aug 5, 2008)

I think he is voice is fine.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

Batanga, you post a long vid featuring some of Hamill's best laughs and, according to you, a short vid featuring none of his Ledger's best and hope to accomplish what?

It's as I said: Hamill wasn't always in top form but when he was, his laugh was amazing. This coming from a guy who voted Ledger the best Joker.

Finally, as Jotun said, you have to realize Hamill's performance was in the constraints of a children's cartoon. He couldn't go full out.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> Uh... seriously?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

I actually think he did better in Phantom Mask. He did have some awesome lines in Return though.



> *Joker:* YOU? What's to know? You're a punk! A rank amateur! A costumed errand boy taking orders from a senile old man. Still, if it's whupping you're a-wantin'...





> It's true, Batsy! I know everything. And kinda like the kid who peeks at his Christmas presents, I must admit, it's sadly anti-climactic. Behind all the sturm and batarangs, you're just a little boy in a playsuit, crying for mommy and daddy! It'd be funny if it weren't so pathetic. [pause] Oh, what the heck, I'll laugh anyway. HA HA HA HA HA HAA!


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 5, 2008)

eh, a little to much for me...but nothing worth complaining about, nothing bad enough to effect the enjoyment of the movie.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 5, 2008)

It was fine in general, I like husky voices.


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Your acting like we're insulting Heath Ledger's Joker.


Uh, no I don't... I just don't like Hamill's Joker or the animated Batman series at all.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

You don't like the animated series at all?



Ok thats all I needed to know


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> Uh, no I don't... I just don't like Hamill's Joker or the animated Batman series at all.


I'm not the biggest fan of Batman Beyond but I still like Return of the Joker. Here are a couple of scenes where Mark Hamill gets to perform the side of the Joker that was too much for the animated series.


----------



## April (Aug 5, 2008)

I noticed that. but I liked it anyways.


----------



## Sakura (Aug 5, 2008)

i thought it was~
could've been less intense D:


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

> offspring of Clint Eastwood and a grizzly bear



This is probably the best description of it I've heard 

Anyway, I thought it was a bit over the top, but overall it was fine.  It was about the voice I've come to expect out of Batman anyway.  I can't really complain since in the movie Bruce Wayne is so well known that if he didn't change his voice then he probably would have been caught right away.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 5, 2008)

You like it better if he had a prepubescent voice.

Batman: Ahhem" Im the Dark Knight"
Joker: lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), grow up a bit

The raspy voice was necessary


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 5, 2008)

you could understand everything he said, that's all i really cared about


----------



## ethereal (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked it but sometimes it was a bit too much. 
Jokers voice on the other hand


----------



## anime_master2005 (Aug 5, 2008)

So I guess no one has seen this yet?

This guy is hilarious

LOL!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2008)

one of my favorite things about TDK is they didn't show that fucking batman cable pulley thing.  Ugh i hate that, and it was so over used in the last series of movies, especially by the last one, it was bat rope thing every 5 seconds.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I haven't seen the Dark Knight yet but I just watched Batman Begins for the first time(felt I needed to see that before going to see the 2nd one). I'll hopefully see the Dark Knight soon.

Anyway, I did notice that in Batman Begins his voice was very.....just a little over the top. XD I didn't really like it but it's really not a major problem.



anime_master2005 said:


> So I guess no one has seen this yet?
> 
> This guy is hilarious
> 
> LOL!!!



OMG!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siren (Aug 5, 2008)

Sometimes it was a little too much. Like, you just wanted to hand him a Ricola. But that didn't ruin my enjoyment for the movie.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 5, 2008)

his voice is cool. its the perfect way for him to hide his identity


----------



## Aeon (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't like it. I remember that's what annoyed me in Batman Begins and I was hoping it would be different in The Dark Knight. I don't mind trying to go with a deeper voice for Batman but it felt too overdone.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Voice was badass. I was just waiting on him to say, Im the goddamn Batman.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

I never saw a problem with that voice. And it makes sense. So why the issue?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2008)

so what's your opinion of the fact that Warner Brothers might build their DC Movie universe around the TDKverse?  this would put the SUperman movies, and the other films in the same planet but the stuff that happens in Gotham is "seperate" yet part of the whole.  like how the batman comics are all about him in gotham, and yet he's in the JLA.

also in Wizard, Bale said he would consider doing a JLA movie if offered


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so what's your opinion of the fact that Warner Brothers might build their DC Movie universe around the TDKverse?  this would put the SUperman movies, and the other films in the same planet but the stuff that happens in Gotham is "seperate" yet part of the whole.  like how the batman comics are all about him in gotham, and yet he's in the JLA.


I at least hate all that crossover bullshit.


----------



## Clue (Aug 5, 2008)

I did think it was a little overdone in TDK, but I didn't mind it in Batman Begins.  I did find myself laughing a bit when he talked for a while because you could tell he was running out of breath.  It is better than those people who don't even attempt to hide their identities beyond wearing a mask/costume.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but a raspy voice is just badass in my opinion


----------



## Costigon (Aug 5, 2008)

anime_master2005 said:


> So I guess no one has seen this yet?
> 
> This guy is hilarious
> 
> LOL!!!


that's hilarious


----------



## The Reaper (Aug 5, 2008)

it doesnt matter


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't think he suited the batman.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 5, 2008)

it was alright.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to see the Batman movie again and it rocked! 

Though I wasn't able to enjoy as much because I was tired 

My mom saw it with me she said she liked it but she said Ironman was better 

Serious it's crazy both of my parents said that...


----------



## Micku (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> Uh, no I don't... I just don't like Hamill's Joker or the animated Batman series at all.



And your are entitled to your opinion.

However, I do think that Hamill really established the Joker and redefine him in the 90's. Especially the laugh. Ledger did a great job with the Joker as well.

Either or is fine, but Hamill was good in the animated series and Ledger was good in the live action movie. Both have good laughs to me.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> I at least hate all that crossover bullshit.



most likely there'll only be passing mentions in each movie, and they'll only crossover in the JLA movies.

also this decision makes me so happy, since I want Flash and Green Lantern movies much more than I ever wanted Batman movies


----------



## Micku (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> I at least hate all that crossover bullshit.



No Avenger movie for you then? 

And...

*Spoiler*: __ 




You didn't like the Incredible Hulk special guest? No Tony for you?


----------



## acidicacid (Aug 5, 2008)

well batman is a pretty hard role to play considering nobody knows his true personality other than the creators. and christian bale pulled it off quite nicely i might add. and about the raspy voice, i think it was a must the movie would have been killed if he didn't do it.;] for me at least


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

batanga said:


> Uh, no I don't... I just don't like Hamill's Joker or the animated Batman series at all.



Then by your oppinion of taste you must also like Spiderman the animated series


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 5, 2008)

I found the voice raspy sometimes but I thought it was okay.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 5, 2008)

In during movies section


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

Micku said:


> No Avenger movie for you then?


 


Micku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen the new Hulk, and I don't like Hulk either.


			
				Blaze of Glory said:
			
		

> Then by your oppinion of taste you must also like Spiderman the animated series


I don't like spiderman and I've never watched the animated series. Might've seen a few eps but meh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2008)

The Hulk fucking sucked!


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked the Hulk (2008)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Then by your oppinion of taste you must also like Spiderman the animated series



I just finished watching that about two hours ago, at 7:00. That show was great, how could you not like it?


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just finished watching that about two hours ago, at 7:00. That show was great, how could you not like it?



It was neutered by censors and the storylines became borderline nonsensical in later seasons.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just finished watching that about two hours ago, at 7:00. That show was great, how could you not like it?



Mary Jane looks fucking ridiculous Her chin looks like balls 

They,ve destroyed all traces of the word death or anyone who is supposed to be. Blade is a fucking loser Batman and his ugly momma don't even bite anybody. Seriously, it's a fucking mess. Not to mention the fact that the only one who you can look to for win is the Black Cat. Watching a dancing drunk hobo with a cigarette in his mouth  is better than this.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't forget a Peter Parker who was built like a quaterback BEFORE he became Spider-man and Vampires that suck "plasma" through suckers on their hands


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Don't forget a Peter Parker who was built like a quaterback BEFORE he became Spider-man and Vampires that suck "plasma" through suckers on their hands



That was the one that started all of the "Symbiote came from a spaceship crash" malarkey right? I could never get into it.


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate that Spiderman animated crap. It's like everybody was on fastforward or something.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Don't forget a Peter Parker who was built like a quaterback BEFORE he became Spider-man and Vampires that suck "plasma" through suckers on their hands



that surprised me too, why was parker so big before turning into spidey  

mobius  haha used to be obsessed with the show


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 5, 2008)

The Spider Man cartoon aged badly. The animation looks downright ugly. It's so choppy too. Crappy music too.

It probably doesn't help that I'm comparing this to Batman: TAS. It's like all superhero cartoons were a piece of shit compared to Batman.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

I cant believe you all don't like Spiderman:TAS. I loved that show. I mean, sure, there were some things wrong with it, but it wasn't that bad. Shit, you're making me not even wanna watch the show anymore.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont like the Hulk's character. Or his movies


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

^Me either! The Hulk is not all the interesting, imo.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

@ Kitty Litter

It is sad that the only show that was classified as good back then was Batman TAS and the other DC comic TV shows.



Chee said:


> I hate that Spiderman animated crap. It's like everybody was on fastforward or something.



My mind was on fastforward back then

The only thing I cared about was the fact that Spiderman was on the screen I would be like "HEY IT's SPIDERMAN!"  Like the kid who hated cooties in the Spiderman 3 movie when he kissed Gwen Stacy 



> I cant believe you all don't like Spiderman:TAS. I loved that show. I mean, sure, there were some things wrong with it, but it wasn't that bad. Shit, you're making me not even wanna watch the show anymore.



Good 

Trust me dude, that show distorts your whole perception of good and bad TV shows.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I cant believe you all don't like Spiderman:TAS. I loved that show. I mean, sure, there were some things wrong with it, but it wasn't that bad. Shit, you're making me not even wanna watch the show anymore.



When I was kid I absolutely loved it. Along with X-Men it was my favorite, but looking at it now...it's just so UGLY and CORNY


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont know why I dont like him. He just seems like a mind-less 4 year old with huge muscles, not appealing to me at all. Im not a fan of Superman either, but I can tolerate him


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

Other facts about the Spiderman series that will piss you off


*SPIDERMAN: THE ANIMATED SERIES CENSORSHIP*



> By 1994, heavy censorship was being enforced by Fox because certain shows were being banned for excessive violence in some countries. So in a bid to make the Spider-Man animated series as politically correct as possible, the producers of the show were instructed to abide by their extensive list of requirements.[1] Among the notable restrictions were:
> 
> Not mentioning "Death", "Die", "Kill" or other words with a strong negative meaning. Death was to be avoided, leading Semper to skirt around the issue. "Destroy" and "destruction" were frequently employed as synonyms.[2] For example:
> Rather than explicitly stating that Uncle Ben was killed it is only said that he "was shot" and that Peter "let him down."
> ...






mike9193 said:


> I dont know why I dont like him. He just seems like a mind-less 4 year old with huge muscles, not appealing to me at all. Im not a fan of Superman either, but I can tolerate him



Superman TAS was EPIC 

I mean I'm not a fan of the man in blue underwear  

His show was cool

Final Episode

Supeman vs. Darkseid 

DA SEX


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

I was referring to the hulk. I liked Spiderman TAS. As well as Batman TAS


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

> Spider-Man was not allowed to harm any pigeons when he landed on rooftops.



That made me chuckle.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, you can harm fat people but no pigeons. ASACP will be all over our asses if you do


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL 

I didn't have or get any complaints when Batman punched the crap of a Dog or two in the Dark Knight or TAS but they care if Spiderman does it. 





			
				mike said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can harm fat people but no pigeons. ASACP will be all over our asses if you do



It's Okay because Fox hates fat people 

And Spidey does too


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Fox hates the fatties yet their best show's main character is Peter Griffen


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

They make exceptions for the retarded ones


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah, I see their logic


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^Me either! The Hulk is not all the interesting, imo.



read the byrne/david runs of hulk to be proved *epicly wrong*, but I know you won't so fuck it


----------



## Micku (Aug 6, 2008)

I liked Spiderman TAS, Superman, Batman and X-men in the 1990s. They were all great shows.

However, I think Batman and Superman are great with the times. Spiderman and X-men animation weren't all that good, but they have some good stories. 

Batman TAS got away from censorship and Spiderman didn't


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Good news everyone   Good news 

Such good news you might collapse from the amount of win that is this 

  

GOOD NEWS

GOOD 

GOOD 

GOOD 

GOOD 

GOOD NEWS 




> Eighteen days.
> 
> That's all it took for The Dark Knight to break $400 million.
> 
> ...




  




THE DARK KNIGHT IS THE MOTHERFUCKING KING! X3

Only two more weeks until it rakes in 600 million and sinks the Titanic


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

titanic made 1.8 billion


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually, it made 600 million in theaters 

It made 1.8 Billion worldwide


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

I go by worldwide over domestic


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I go by worldwide over domestic



Meh, worldwide

That pisses me off 

Fucking Titanic 

Makes me wanna hurl


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

you should take some medicine if your seasickness is that bad


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2008)

I did like dark knight but I admit to falling asleep around somewhere in the first half hour.

Someone actually wrote a bad review for the dark knight


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm more impressed with TDK if it gets #2 all time domestically than with Titanic being #1, considering how fucking easy it is now to get bootleg movies and DVD and Blu-ray versions coming out in...what, 6 months?


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's the article



> Batman's Worse Review Yet
> Tuesday August 5 1:15 PM ET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

blahblahblah dude's an attention whore. The less we pay attention to him the better.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I did like dark knight but I admit to falling asleep around somewhere in the first half hour.
> 
> Someone actually wrote a bad review for the dark knight



LOL

I'm not in the least bit surprised a week ago I saw a news article about people talking about the Batman and it's one weakness and other articles about how it may be too violent for children. I thought people would,ve figured it out by now before the Batman series re-emerged everyone in America was a Spidey fan since Spidey was the king and always on the Spider's dick always rambling on about how good it was. No one really gave a shit and always be closing they ears when people would speak negatively about it. A great majority comes from today's moronic teen demographic who are totally gay for Spiderman movies. It's not all that hard to figure out since a gavillion of the Spideys are retard teenage jocks and bitches with atittude. 

Now, that The Dark Knight has pretty much destroyed every popular Superhero movie record they're going to have to try and work they asses off to try and top what the The Dark Knight has accomplished. Every single Movie director will keep on going on until their fingers bleed to make a movie better than Batman which considering Batman's amazing progress so far is statistically impossible unless movie directors are able to pull a rabbit out their hat.


----------



## botoman (Aug 6, 2008)

I loved pretty much everything about this movie. The only thing I have a tiny gripe about is that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Two Face was introduced somewhat late in the movie and then presumably died at the end.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> blahblahblah dude's an attention whore. The less we pay attention to him the better.



QFT.

There are very few bad reviews for this film, and the ones that do exist seem to be written by idiots who really have no good points on why the movie is bad.


----------



## batanga (Aug 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> everyone in America was a Spidey fan since Spidey was the king and always on the Spider's dick always rambling on about how good it was. No one really gave a shit and always be closing they ears when people would speak negatively about it. A great majority comes from today's moronic teen demographic who are totally gay for Spiderman movies. It's not all that hard to figure out since a gavillion of the Spideys are retard teenage jocks and bitches with atittude.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2008)

Have you guys read this? I found it really ridiculous to be honest...

What Bush and Batman Have in Common


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Have you guys read this? I found it really ridiculous to be honest...
> 
> What Bush and Batman Have in Common


Ridiculous is giving it too much credit, its flat out pathetic. Since when was Bush anything like Batman? For one thing Batman is *smart*.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 6, 2008)

I am fucking praying that TDK beats Titanic in Domestics. Titanic has been on top for way too long. It's time for that movie to be dethroned. And if TDK doesn't do it, then I don't know what movie can.


----------



## Auron (Aug 6, 2008)

I seriously doubt it'll beat Titanic...it still needs 200 mill to get there.  Its been getting a lot of money but still much less from week to week.  Eventually people will stop going while Titanic was on top for like 10 straight weeks or something?  It'll finish with 2nd place all time which is still great but I don't see any movie ever beating Titanic.  Its just a different era now


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

I finally got the chance to watch The Dark Knight this past weekend. It was just...WOW.

I might go see it again. But I know I am gonna at least buy the DVD/Blu-ray when it comes out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Someone actually wrote a bad review for the dark knight



Abuuhbbhuhbbb wha?

Someone does not agree with the consensus of the film? Let's label him a whore!


----------



## Starrk (Aug 6, 2008)

We should kill that Gibson dude.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2008)

Why wasd titantic so popular in the first place?


----------



## batanga (Aug 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Abuuhbbhuhbbb wha?
> 
> Someone does not agree with the consensus of the film? Let's label him a whore!


Probably a New Yorker


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

^

DING DING DING

THAT IS CORRECT!! 

BECAUSE ALL NEW YORKERS HATE MOVIES EXCEPT SPIDERMAN


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL

I'm gonna put that in my siggy


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

Does Gibson want to see a magic trick


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 6, 2008)

I finally watched the show and must admit that Im impressed


----------



## Chee (Aug 6, 2008)

lol at the negative review. I skimmed it over and he's just bitching about the storyline. I mean "WHUT!?" TDK has the strongest storyline I've seen in ANY comic book movie EVER.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2008)

Who do you guys think won the "try-out?"  

On another note...Gamble's men were incompetent.  Seriously, what's the deal with not checking the Jokers henchmen for weapons?  Earlier in the movie all of the gangsters had a meeting and walking through a metal detector.  They weren't smart enough to check for weapons the old fashion way?


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Who do you guys think won the "try-out?"
> 
> On another note...Gamble's men were incompetent.  Seriously, what's the deal with not checking the Jokers henchmen for weapons?  Earlier in the movie all of the gangsters had a meeting and walking through a metal detector.  They weren't smart enough to check for weapons the old fashion way?



Probaly the dude that was twisting his face in agony when Joker carved a smile on Gamble's face.


----------



## Zachery108 (Aug 6, 2008)

Let me just say that this movie was nothing like what I had expected it to be. It was much darker and much more entertaining then I had ever could have anticipated it to be. I was skeptical of all the hype surrounding of Ledgers performance to say the least...I wasn't sure if I would be disappointed or not. Turned out I that I was just disappointed in my self for ever doubting Ledger's acting abilities. Its a shame that he had to go the way he did but at least he gave the performance of a life time before his untimely death.


The scene where the Joker was walking out of the hospital in the nurse get up was just pure comedic gold! It was the perfect way to offset the depressing conversation that had taken place a few moments before the hospital was destroyed.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 6, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Who do you guys think won the "try-out?" *



I go with the safe answer .....


*Spoiler*: __ 



The black guy


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

you know ever since my meds ran out I've found myself sponteneuously laughing everytime I read a comic book. odd....  oh well at least my next prescription gets filled friday


----------



## Gary (Aug 6, 2008)

I still haven't gotten a joker set T________T


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

lol the try out


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

wow at this point it seems like DC might actually replace bruce as batman instead of just talking about doing it


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Father who allegedly left son in hot car to watch 'Dark Knight' appears in court
By Melinda Rogers
The Salt Lake Tribune
Article Last Updated: 08/06/2008 02:12:04 PM MDT


Posted: 2:11 PM- A man who allegedly left a toddler alone in a car for more than an hour while he caught a midnight showing of the new Batman movie was appointed an attorney Wednesday in 3rd District Court in connection with child abuse charges. 
    David James Farnham of Salt Lake City, 23, was charged with a class A misdemeanor last month in connection with leaving his 2-year-old son Justin in a parked vehicle at a South Salt Lake movie theater while he attended a late screening of "The Dark Knight." 
    On Wednesday, a judge found Farnham indigent and appointed a public defender to represent him. A pre-trial conference was set for Sept. 4 before Judge Judith Atherton. 
    Police found Justin in the car around 1:30 a.m. on July 20 after a movie patron alerted authorities that the boy was alone, according to charging documents. He was found in his car seat, crying and sweating, the documents state. 
    Police stopped the screening to arrest Farnham, who told police he left his son in the car while he watched the movie because Justin was asleep, according to court documents. 
    The temperature inside the vehicle was estimated at 87 degrees when Justin was rescued, police said. The boy, who has recovered, was released to his mother. 


My Response: Hell, I dont blame the guy. Seriously, how could anybody blame him? This is TDK we're talking about, the greatest movie since "The Godfather". If I were in that guy's shoes, I do the same thing. Fuck that kid, Im going to see TDK.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2008)

^

I feel bad that I laughed at this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to see The Dark Knight beat Titanic for many reasons.

Not least because it will prove that it can be done. I don't want the economic conditions of today to be such a limiting factor that Titanic remains the all-time movie of the world. There are better films.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

If anything, TDK has done well with inflation and online downloads etc.

I really doubt it will beat Titanic worldwide like many people have said.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

I still haven't watch TDK again D;


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, nowadays with bootlegs and etc. You're not gonna surpass titanic.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 7, 2008)

I re-watched the movie yesterday, and I loled when Harvey Dent saw the nurse's top half of the face and didn't do anything. He screamed when Joker revealed his entire face, but it's not like he couldn't tell from the top half.


----------



## batanga (Aug 7, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I re-watched the movie yesterday, and I loled when Harvey Dent saw the nurse's top half of the face and didn't do anything. He screamed when Joker revealed his entire face, but it's not like he couldn't tell from the top half.


Up to that point, I don't think Harvey had seen Joker in actual flesh. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 7, 2008)

I like how Joker always did that shit with his tongue.

If you get a cut in your mouth you do that alot.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

This is something I wrote yesterday.



> So I saw The Dark Knight last night.. I think that a lot of people are really blowing Heath Ledger's performance out of proportion.
> 
> I think the only other movie I ever watched with him was A Knight's Tale I think it was called, and I think it was one of his earlier successes, so that's all I have to go by.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 7, 2008)

batanga said:


> Up to that point, I don't think Harvey had seen Joker in actual flesh. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


If he did I don't think he got a close enough look at him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Father who allegedly left son in hot car to watch 'Dark Knight' appears in court
> By Melinda Rogers
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> Article Last Updated: 08/06/2008 02:12:04 PM MDT
> ...



That made me chuckle


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2008)

batanga said:


> Up to that point, I don't think Harvey had seen Joker in actual flesh. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Nope, he never saw him well up close and personal

Well, actually, he did though it was on the tube when they were showing the tape that was attached to the dude in the  Batman costume with a SMILE on his face. Harv couldn't tell until he lost the mask and wig.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 7, 2008)

^He probably saw him immediately after he (Joker) was arrested by Gordon, just before that crooked cop took him away to his fate. 
Don't think he got too close though.



Hiroshi said:


> I re-watched the movie yesterday, and I loled when Harvey Dent saw the nurse's top half of the face and didn't do anything. He screamed when Joker revealed his entire face, but it's not like he couldn't tell from the top half.



He was still a little dizzy from his face having burned half-off. Oh, and let's not forget that he had refused any medication to deal with the terrible pain he was in.

His eye probably stung/ stings like hell now that he can't blink it, too.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 7, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I re-watched the movie yesterday, and I loled when Harvey Dent saw the nurse's top half of the face and didn't do anything. He screamed when Joker revealed his entire face, but it's not like he couldn't tell from the top half.



Well to me he was still sleeping and the only thing you could really notice was the big eye liner, so he could of just thought the joker was some random whore lol other than that he probably never seen the joker up close.


----------



## Anju Ina (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought the movie was pretty good, I saw it yesterday with my father. One thing I noticed is that it had a lot of explosions in it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

You know who would be a good MAIN villain? Scarecrow, I just read the "Absolute Terror" arc of the comics, and damnit if he isn't has abig a threat as Joker was in TDK, and this is WITHOUT his fear gas or his hulk powers


----------



## batanga (Aug 7, 2008)

There should be a movie that only had bad ass explosions.

Those non-fireball explosions you don't really see in these hollywood movies.


----------



## Anju Ina (Aug 7, 2008)

But the explosions in the batman movie where freaking huge though.


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Who do you guys think won the "try-out?"
> 
> On another note...Gamble's men were incompetent.  Seriously, what's the deal with not checking the Jokers henchmen for weapons?  Earlier in the movie all of the gangsters had a meeting and walking through a metal detector.  They weren't smart enough to check for weapons the old fashion way?



I wondered the same thing. But my answer to my question was: he killed them.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Father who allegedly left son in hot car to watch 'Dark Knight' appears in court
> By Melinda Rogers
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> Article Last Updated: 08/06/2008 02:12:04 PM MDT
> ...



I'm going to hell, cause I laughed at that article.



Hiroshi said:


> I re-watched the movie yesterday, and I loled when Harvey Dent saw the nurse's top half of the face and didn't do anything. He screamed when Joker revealed his entire face, but it's not like he couldn't tell from the top half.



I thought he was sleeping and Joker woke him up? 



Anju Ina said:


> I thought the movie was pretty good, I saw it yesterday with my father. One thing I noticed is that it had a lot of explosions in it.



Explosions were superb. All done physically.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah! Explosions! 

I liked the hospital scene.


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah! Explosions!
> 
> I liked the hospital scene.



Nolan blew up a real hospital too. 


I love him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

It'd be cool if there were real people in said hospital.


----------



## batanga (Aug 7, 2008)

TDK snuff film


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

That'd give me erections! :amazed


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 7, 2008)

^You mean you don't have them already? The hospital scene should've taken care of that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm surprised people still had blood left for conscious thought after the hospital scene.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I should bold this



> First, let’s talk about BATMAN 3.
> 
> Or better yet, let’s not. For about a year. Since that’s the earliest you’ll hear anything that could remotely be called news about characters or casting or the script or anything. A year from now. Not next week. Not next month. It will be a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Sad but true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

I heard they casted Frank Shamrock to play Killer Crock before he got braces. Then they fired him. Now they are trying to get Gilbert Yvel. I also heard Bob Sapp would play Bane.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Two posts up...


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 7, 2008)

I just heard Samuel L Jackson was cast to play Lucius Fox in the third Batman because of Morgan Freeman's car accident. Is it true?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

Croc might work if they did what they did in Gotham Knight


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

Clayface for next villian.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 7, 2008)

Fuckin sweet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Is that from Begins, or just an edit?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 7, 2008)

LMA... no I must write it out. Laugh my fuckin ass off BTW I'm going to laugh in everyone's face every time they say Johnny Deep and Philip Seymor Hoffman have been cast for the next Batman film, just because Nolan said so


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 7, 2008)

I really love movie. Love to the point where I have to be careful of not getting obsess over it. You know, like that guy who was obsess with taxi driver, but I did dislike one scene which involve Harvey Dent in the court room.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 8, 2008)

"That's what you get for making Spider-man 3!"


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL

I'm lovin it


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 8, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Is that from Begins, or just an edit?



Edit. 

Spiderman 2 scene + TDK scene = great gif


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah ha, lovely.

I haven't seen any of the three Spiderman movies, so there you go.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Clayface for next villian.



nah Riddler would actually fit the most right now, every one is going to be after batman and with the Riddler's current deal of actually being a private eye he could show up as a detective for hire that you soon find out is as currputed as the others or as a person hired by the mob to figure out the bat's identity or my own little theory on how to catch Catwoman but thats another story x]

so Riddler would be the most logical guy to add next with Tahlia being second as she is Ras daughter and would bring the trilogy to a full circle


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 8, 2008)

Lmao, loving that gif.


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2008)

We need more of those Batman Smacks da shit outta Peter Parter/Spiderman Gifs


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2008)

Also make one of Batman smacking Ironman


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

Haha, did you make that?!

I love it. Very funny.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope ofund it. I lack PS so I cant make gifs

But I have this awesome one I would like to make.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ lol, nice gif.

That part where Rachel fell from the building was awesome. I dunno, looked and sounded very real. 



> Or better yet, let’s not. For about a year. Since that’s the earliest you’ll hear anything that could remotely be called news about characters or casting or the script or anything. A year from now. Not next week. Not next month. It will be a while.



Well yea, nobody got any information about TDK until 2006/2007.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2008)

funny thing, the part where Joker drops Rachel off the building was shot in one city, and the part where Batman jumps to save her was filmed on an entirely different continent


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds confusing.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> funny thing, the part where Joker drops Rachel off the building was shot in one city, and the part where Batman jumps to save her was filmed on an entirely different continent



Heh, interesting.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish Harv killed that kid. His face was so annoying.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Has anyone posted this (or anything like it)?

The Register

Even Two-Face himself is'nt convinced he is dead. Ambiguity is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Absurd (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought IMDB was unreliable :/  Nolan hasn't even decided on a 3rd film yet, as far as I've seen, though feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Cair (Aug 8, 2008)

I want to see this movie in IMAX so fucking bad. People say it's the shit.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

No, Clayface needs to be in the next movie, or Killer Croc. Riddler had his time.

Also, awesome gif Mike.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2008)

Absurd said:


> I thought IMDB was unreliable :/  Nolan hasn't even decided on a 3rd film yet, as far as I've seen, though feel free to prove me wrong.



After the success of this film, I'm sure Nolan is going to do a third one. He better, cause if he doesn't do it then WB will throw the project onto some other shitty director and we all know what happened back in the 90s.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

The only thing I can say, is that this film is one of the best, if not the best.

Well balance of everything. 

Awesome.


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2008)

The Penguin 
The Riddler
Mad Hatter
Catwoman
Two-face
Poison Ivy
Talia al Ghul
Ras al Ghul

Should be in the next movie


----------



## Draffut (Aug 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Riddler
> Two-face
> Ras al Ghul
> 
> Should be in the next movie


 there ya go.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> there ya go.



That looks ridiculous


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope Robin is in the next movie.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I hope Robin is in the next movie.



Hell no. Nolan did a great job of making this series dark, Robin would add to much "color".


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2008)

Better said than I ever could.

Robin is too 'light' for Nolan's universe. You don't just have some kid tagging along with you as you face off against people who would kill you as soon as look at you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

Speaking of which, just watched "Batman and Robin" and will give an official review soon.

And no, it's not positive.......


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 9, 2008)

Well they could have an older robin like matt damon was.  They could probably make Robin darker if they really wanted to.  I thought a big theme of batman was that he couldn't handle all of gotham all by himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2008)

He's currently on the run from the cops, wanted for murder, and taken all the blame and hatred of the city.

Why would he drag anyone else into this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

Once again, I think they should stop while they're ahead.

It would be impossible to meet our expectations? Burton did 2 films, Schumacher did 2 films, and now Nolan should stop.

Have it in the same continuity of Nolans films, but shoot it from a differnet style(Like what Schumacher did to Burton, except hopefully better)

Hmmm, who would make a good Batman director. Michael Bay maybe?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Once again, I think they should stop while they're ahead.
> 
> It would be impossible to meet our expectations? Burton did 2 films, Schumacher did 2 films, and now Nolan should stop.
> 
> ...



this girl


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

lol, a coincidense!

Seriously, I was thinking more of Bay as the director, not the writer........


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Speaking of which, just watched "Batman and Robin" and will give an official review soon.
> 
> And no, it's not positive.......



lol, I don't think any reviews for that movie are positive.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> Well they could have an older robin like matt damon was.  They could probably make Robin darker if they really wanted to.  I thought a big theme of batman was that he couldn't handle all of gotham all by himself.



No.



MartialHorror said:


> Once again, I think they should stop while they're ahead.
> 
> It would be impossible to meet our expectations? Burton did 2 films, Schumacher did 2 films, and now Nolan should stop.
> 
> ...



After the success of TDK? Nope, WB is gonna demand a sequel, and Nolan is the best guy to do it.

Michael Bay will just jack up the series with special effects. Nolan FTW.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah but then people are just going to bitch about how Nolan failed to live up to TDK. It's like if Sergio Leone did "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" before doing "For a Few Dollars More".

However, if I were to do it, I'd say Nolan should make it into a more personal film, than necessarily an epic film. Like "Day of the Dead" was to "Dawn of the Dead", although even then, Day was never well recieved.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Changing the director is far worse than keeping the same guy.

Besides, Nolan writes _and_ directs these films. It's his series, no one else should touch it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

*sigh* when you have to compare, prepare to be disapointed.

Anyway, how about they get Dario Argento to direct it? I can see it now...

Plot: Gotham City is being stalked by a killer. Batman witnesses a woman being attacked from outside her house and goes in to save her. As he goes to her room, he notices a painting of two face....he is too late to save her and doesn't capture the killer. Later on, he discovers it was Gordon who did the killings, and Gordon dies in the ensuing shootout. Unfortunately, Batman has now realized the truth! He had seen Two Face's reflection in a mirror, not a painting! Gordon felt guilty about Two Face and tried to sacrifice himself to give Two Face another chance! In an overlong scene where Batman goes to find Two-Face, they finally confront eachother. A bunch of bats suddenly appear and eat out Two Faces eyeballs, and the story ends.

Complete with crazy camera angles, a soundtrack from goblin, animals getting involved and constant shots of the killers hands, it would be the ownage.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Nolan, forever.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2008)

I wanna see this movie again but i can't find anyone who will pay for me


----------



## batanga (Aug 9, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wanna see this movie again but i can't find anyone who will pay for me


Tickets aren't that expensive...

Also, hell naw for Michael Bay, just NO. That fake script is just awesome  It's funny, in the comments... some people actually think it's real... Internet, never disappoints.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Man I still need to see this movie again too


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2008)

If Michael Bay directed the next Batman movie we'd see very little of Batman using his mind and just see large explosions. Plus Shia LaBeouf would play Robin.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Changing the director is far worse than keeping the same guy.
> 
> Besides, Nolan writes _and_ directs these films. It's his series, no one else should touch it.



Actually, David Goyer comes up with the story and the firts draft, and then Jonathan Nolan- the directors brother- does the final draft after looking over it. Chris Nolan does'nt write anything, though I'd imagine he keeps an eye on how that side of things are going.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Absurd said:


> I thought IMDB was unreliable :/  Nolan hasn't even decided on a 3rd film yet, as far as I've seen, though feel free to prove me wrong.





Chee said:


> After the success of this film, I'm sure Nolan is going to do a third one. He better, cause if he doesn't do it then WB will throw the project onto some other shitty director and we all know what happened back in the 90s.



Nolan never signed up to do TDK either (that is, following _Batman Begins_).

It's just his way of doing things- he does'nt like to commit himself to sequels.
He probably will end up doing a third one- the cast certainly think so. He simple prefers to treat each film as it's own rather than as part of a series.



Chee said:


> Hell no. Nolan did a great job of making this series dark, Robin would add to much "color".





Taurus Versant said:


> Better said than I ever could.
> 
> Robin is too 'light' for Nolan's universe. *You don't just have some kid tagging along with you as you face off against people who would kill you as soon as look at you.*



That sounds pretty God-damn dark to me.

Robin would be fine if done right. If not, they could always use Dick Grayson but not have him become Robin any time soon. His main purpose is to offer Bruce some greater emotional support rather than leave all that burden on Alfred. Dick is a kindred spirit for Bruce, and more importantly one who manages to stay cheerful in the face of all the doom and gloom in Gotham City (and thus holding him back from either "crossing the line", or blowing his head off in despair).



MartialHorror said:


> yeah but then people are just going to bitch about how Nolan failed to live up to TDK. *It's like if Sergio Leone did "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" before doing "For a Few Dollars More".*
> 
> However, if I were to do it, I'd say Nolan should make it into a more personal film, than necessarily an epic film. Like "Day of the Dead" was to "Dawn of the Dead", although even then, Day was never well recieved.



Well, "For A Few Dollars More" was a pretty damn good film. If that was the case then the third film would'nt be as good as _The Dark Knight_ but would still be twice as good as _Batman Begins._ I doubt people would be _that_ dissapointed. 

I doubt anyone is expecting the next film to be as good as TDK. That does'nt mean that it can't come close, and few will be dissapointed if it does that.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> If Michael Bay directed the next Batman movie we'd see very little of Batman using his mind and just see large explosions. Plus Shia LaBeouf would play Robin.



don't forget that parody script

HACK THE INTERNET


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nolan, forever.



i agree


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Actually, David Goyer comes up with the story and the firts draft, and then Jonathan Nolan- the directors brother- does the final draft after looking over it. Chris Nolan does'nt write anything, though I'd imagine he keeps an eye on how that side of things are going.





> David S. Goyer   (story)
> 
> 
> Christopher Nolan   (screenplay) and
> David S. Goyer   (screenplay)



Like I said, he wrote the screenplay.



> HACK THE INTERNET



Which one!?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Like I said, he wrote the screenplay.



Damn. **


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

Nolan should do the next one even if it fails to not be as good as TDK it would be better than 'Bay' or another director  .   . .


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Nolan should do the next one even if it fails to not be as good as TDK it would be better than 'Bay' or another director  .   . .



I said this before, but other directors would jack up the series with computer generated effects. That's the biggest reason why I like Nolan directing these films, he does most (almost all) of the scenes either on set or on location. Barely any computer-interferance and barely green/blue screen that I know of.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

have you guys seen Nolan's other 4 non batman films?  Memento, and Prestige were great, Insomnia not so much but still good.  have not seen Following


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

^I saw _Insomnia_ and _Memento_- both were good but not exactly what I expected, and not really up to the hype they sometimes receive (one magazine listed _Memento_ as the 40th Greatest Movie of All Time. I'd give it a 4/5).



Chee said:


> I said this before, but other directors would jack up the series with computer generated effects. That's the biggest reason why I like Nolan directing these films, he does most (almost all) of the scenes either on set or on location. Barely any computer-interferance and barely green/blue screen that I know of.



Martin Campbell (_Goldeneye_, _Mask of Zorro_, _*Casino Royale*_ and, er..._Legend of Zorro_) might be a good alternative- he, too, prefers doing the action stuff for real rather than use CGI. Though Nolan should probably do at least one more to cement the direction the films are taking.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

I saw The Prestige, it was good but towards the end it really confused me.
Memento is in my netflix right now, I should get it soon.



> Martin Campbell (Goldeneye, Mask of Zorro, Casino Royale and, er...Legend of Zorro) might be a good alternative- he, too, prefers doing the action stuff for real rather than use CGI. Though Nolan should probably do at least one more to cement the direction the films are taking.



I still need to see Casino Royale.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw The Prestige, it was good but towards the end it really confused me.
> Memento is in my netflix right now, I should get it soon.
> 
> 
> ...



You should see the 60's one too. 

It's absolutely nothing like a Bond film, and Woody Allen- who is in it- absolutely hates it- but it's worth seeing because it's just so crazy.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

I hear Nolan likes Bond films. 
So that itself got me interested, I just need to find a showing on HBO or something. xD


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> I still need to see Casino Royale.



Thank god. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

ILikeToast

currently in the comics Batman has gone crazy, thinks gargoyles can talk, and that he has eyepowers, and he's beating up tailors


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Thank god. I thought I was the only one.







Kilowog said:


> ILikeToast
> 
> currently in the comics Batman has gone crazy, thinks gargoyles can talk, and that he has eyepowers, and he's beating up tailors



I thought Batsy always did that. 

Anyways, that stuff is filler.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

nope, this arc will be Bruce's last, all signs indicate that he's being replaced.

and when that happens all the Robins will fight to death over who gets to be Batman, also Catwoman and HUSH   i'm not joking


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Batman without Batman?


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOzRsP80y8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright, here is my review of "Batman and Robin"
Fahrenheit 1/15 Part VI: Testimony of Gemstones

It actually bothers me how much potential was wasted there.....


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman without Batman?



it's all a matter of perspective, one of the unspoken rules of being a sidekick is that you become the main guy once the first guy dies, and so fars it's worked out great (ie. Bucky Barnes and Kid Flash becoming Captain America and Flash and both being AWESOME)


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Alright, here is my review of "Batman and Robin"
> Fahrenheit 1/15 Part VI: Testimony of Gemstones
> 
> It actually bothers me how much potential was wasted there.....



1.5/4? I'd give it a 1. xD

The only good thing about this movie is that it opened to doors to Batman Begins. =\


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

the main thing I hated about B&R more than anything else (aside from the ice puns), was that it DESTROYED the Bane character.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

They destroyed all of the characters.

What pissed me off the most was Robin's line to Batman, "I'm a team member to, you're just dragging me down!" Batman didn't invite you, you squirmed in there, stupid. 

Heh, I love how Shoemaker apologized for making the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

Meh, most of the 1/4 star movies I review don't have any redeeming qualities. 

Also, I'd say off the top of my head, "B&R" isn't the worst superhero movie I've seen. Superman 3 and 4 as well as Electra probably would take that cake.

I hear the 94 version of Fantastic Four is bad as well......the one they never released.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah but at least most of those guys had better versions of themselves in other films or at least known for spectacular cartoon episodes.  Bane has only been good in the comics, which saddens me since I'd love to see him in a good live action


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Hulk 2003 is shit as well.



> yeah but at least most of those guys had better versions of themselves in other films or at least known for spectacular cartoon episodes. Bane has only been good in the comics, which saddens me since I'd love to see him in a good live action



Maybe Nolan can revive him. =\

I don't see Bane in his movies, but what he did with all of the villains have been superb.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought Hulk 2003 was better than Incredible Hulk.....although perhaps only because Hulk 2003 came first.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

...You liked 2003 more than the 2008 version...are you on drugs or something?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

the thing about Bane is that he's as smart as Batman, he's as determined as Batman, he's as strong as Batman.  He was so awesome, Ra's Al Ghul offered his daughter to him, and the only other guy he's done that to was Bruce.  Plus he was the man who broke the Batman.

two difficulties for bringing him in would be
1). casting, really whomever gets cast must play him straight, not as a crazy man or just some luchador, but really do for him what Bale did with Bruce.
2). explaining the Venom extract, though that could easily be replaced with steroids for realism


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Other then Bane, who else is an "action" guy? 

I can't see Riddler or Penguin explode hospitals, crash trains or flip semis.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

I wasnt a big fan of "Incredible Hulk" because 

1) The character development and drama was THE EXACT same thing from the 2003 version

2) The use of annoying character actors(Mr. Blue)

3) Crappily written villains(I actually liked Blonsky, so when they made him go into supervillain mode I felt cheated). Either make the villains detestable or sympathetic from the beginning and role with it.

4) Generic directing- I liked what the director did with "Unleashed", but with the exception of a few scenes, just relied on the CGI.

5) The Hulk still looks fake(although better than the 2003 version, which is expected)

6) Somehow, it has less action than the last one.....

7) "Hulk Smash!" ugh, that one-liner pissed me off more than all the one-liners from "Batman and Robin". The movie takes itself so seriously, but then throws this in? Ugh. 

I havent seen the 2003 version for along time(in fact, I think I only saw it in the theaters), but I do remember the stylish direction(even though it didn't sit well with everyone, at least Ang Lee made an effort), and better characters. 

Keep in mind, I wasn't a huge fan of either film. I gace Incredible Hulk a 2.5/4 stars, and I'd probably give the 2003 version a 2.5/4 stars as well(maybe a 3/4)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

Hm, well Bane does love his guns and explosives, he once used a subnuclear weapon to blow up an old building when Luthor paid him too 

Penguin might hire guys to do that, though Riddler would never do that under any circumstances.  Guess maybe some of the mercenary villains like KGBeast or something.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

The story and pacing with Incredible Hulk > Hulk

And I hated Ang Lee's directing style in that film. Fucking cheesey as hell.



> Luthor paid him too



Dear god, that comic has Superman in it?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

Superman DID appear in NML, but it was only twice and both times Batman was all "Clark, you're a friend and I respect you.  But this is MY city, get out".

The Luthor stuff was seperate from the SUperman stuff.  This was all part of a plot by Luthor to get sympathy so that he could be president of the US, which he was for a few years and he got to order Superman around.   he has Bane blow up the house of records so no one could double check and see that Luthor was buying stuff that had owners already


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I wasnt a big fan of "Incredible Hulk" because
> 
> 
> 5) The Hulk still looks fake(although better than the 2003 version, which is expected)
> ...



Well how did you want him too look? CG can only do so much, & he looked pretty damn realistic to me.


Aaaaand you must not be a huge fan of the Hulk huh? That line itself pwns B&R, & Ang Hulk.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Superman DID appear in NML, but it was only twice and both times Batman was all *"Clark, you're a friend and I respect you.  But this is MY city, get out".*
> 
> The Luthor stuff was seperate from the SUperman stuff.  This was all part of a plot by Luthor to get sympathy so that he could be president of the US, which he was for a few years and he got to order Superman around.   he has Bane blow up the house of records so no one could double check and see that Luthor was buying stuff that had owners already



I lol'd.



LeathaFace said:


> Well how did you want him too look? CG can only do so much, & he looked pretty damn realistic to me.



Yea, I can't imagine them pulling a Lou Hulk out on us.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah NML was the kind of prblem that could be solved with "lol superman hax" when he did it, it blew up in his face and things got sorta worse


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I can't imagine them pulling a Lou Hulk out on us.



 Ugh, don't remind me. I'm still scarred from when me & my pops used to watch it together. Probably one of the worst experiences i've had in my 16 years of life.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOzRsP80y8M[/YOUTUBE]



Quoting 'cause its hilarous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

1) Incredible Hulk didn't have anymore of a story than "Hulk 2003"...dont get what you're talking about there. You thought the directing was cheezy, which is fine, but people seem completely divided on it. The only time I didnt like the directing was during the final battle(felt like the budget ran out) and when the guy tries to blow up Hulk but it bounces back at him and how it goes into freeze frame. I prefer some effort behind the lense, unless the script is just that damn good(which both Hulk movies lacked)

2) To whoever, to me, if a movie has to directly reflect a comic book, it will usually suck. The reason why X-men and Nolan's Batman films were so well-recieved is they combined realism with comic book elements. Hence, "Hulk Smash" just sounds stupid on film. It may work in the comics, but that's it.

Edit: Forgot about this. If the CGI is going to suck, dont make the damn film to begin with.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

> Edit: Forgot about this. If the CGI is going to suck, dont make the damn film to begin with.



         .


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone want to look at the concept art of the Joker.


Then again you people proable seen it already.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Hell no. Nolan did a great job of making this series dark, Robin would add to much "color".



not necessarily.  if they do a combination of All Star Batman (without hte fail) and Dark Victory, it'd keep with the mood.

also his outfit is colorful because that's his old circus outfit, if he does appear I'm pretty sure Bats would burn the suit and give him something else


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

Didnt Christian Bale say he wouldnt do another Batman movie if they brought Robin in the mix?

On a final note on the Hulks CGI. Transformers, Lost World and Hellboy 2 all created realistic CGI creations. Why can't the Hulk?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah >_> **


----------



## Shade (Aug 9, 2008)

Those of you that haven't spun The Official Dark Knight Soundtrack need to do so ASAP.

It's seriously awesome.

clickity


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Didnt Christian Bale say he wouldnt do another Batman movie if they brought Robin in the mix?
> 
> On a final note on the Hulks CGI. Transformers, Lost World and Hellboy 2 all created realistic CGI creations. Why can't the Hulk?




I'm not exactly flowing with knowledge when it comes to CGI, but isn't that gonna depend on the films budget & what program is being used?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman without Batman?



heh. just remembered that they kept around "Captain America" after Steve was killed for a whole year before he was replaced


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> I'm not exactly flowing with knowledge when it comes to CGI, but isn't that gonna depend on the films budget & what program is being used?



yeah but Hulk 2008 had a big budget. IF your movie heavily depends on CGI and you falter, than its your fault. To be fair, I can't imagine a realistic looking Hulk. As I said, I thought Hulk 2008 looked better than the 2003 Hulk, but if a CGI effect looks CGI, especially in this day and age....then something is wrong.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Didnt Christian Bale say he wouldnt do another Batman movie if they brought Robin in the mix?
> 
> On a final note on the Hulks CGI. Transformers, Lost World and Hellboy 2 all created realistic CGI creations. Why can't the Hulk?



Transformers had robots, no human features, creating chunky robots is pretty simple compared to getting every single detail correct on a human. Lost World? Never seen it. Hellboy 2? He was still "human" enough to get an actor to physically portray him and the CGI was nothing spectacular. Hulk is like a 9 foot man jacked up on steriods with human features, getting CGI to portray him is the only way to do it.

And it mostly depends on the budget and the artist/program.

Honestly, I didn't think the CGI in 2008 Hulk was bad at all. I mean, you can tell its CGI, but coming down to it its pretty darn good. Watch more low budget film's CGI compared to Hulk and you can see the difference.



Shade said:


> Those of you that haven't spun The Official Dark Knight Soundtrack need to do so ASAP.
> 
> It's seriously awesome.
> 
> clickity



Yea, I should get the soundtrack in about 5 days. It finally shipped! 



Kilowog said:


> heh. just remembered that they kept around "Captain America" after Steve was killed for a whole year before he was replaced



Yea, I don't get it. Lemme use Bruce Wayne for example.

His parents were killed, his life is turned upside down and he trains himself to become "Batman". _That_ is why he is Batman and _that_ is why Batman exists.
If it isn't Bruce in the Batman costume...it just isn't Batman. Bruce Wayne is Batman. Not some random punk thrown in there just to replace him.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Transformers had robots, no human features, creating chunky robots is pretty simple compared to getting every single detail correct on a human. Lost World? Never seen it. Hellboy 2? He was still "human" enough to get an actor to physically portray him and the CGI was nothing spectacular. Hulk is like a 9 foot man jacked up on steriods with human features, getting CGI to portray him is the only way to do it.
> 
> And it mostly depends on the budget and the artist/program.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't think the CGI in 2008 Hulk was bad at all. I mean, you can tell its CGI, but coming down to it its pretty darn good. Watch more low budget film's CGI compared to Hulk and you can see the difference.



Thank you Chee, you're comeback was better than mine.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

So I was at Wal-Mart and I found Batman posters. The two Joker posters on display were all sold out, there were only two left and when I walked by the posters again I heard this lady say "there's only two left! Crap!". 

For the other Joker version I bought the last one, its hanging in my room by my other Joker poster.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I don't get it. Lemme use Bruce Wayne for example.
> 
> His parents were killed, his life is turned upside down and he trains himself to become "Batman". _That_ is why he is Batman and _that_ is why Batman exists.
> If it isn't Bruce in the Batman costume...it just isn't Batman. Bruce Wayne is Batman. Not some random punk thrown in there just to replace him.



It's not a random punk,aside from Jean-Paul which was just DC trolling fans begging for a gritty Batman. Everytime there's an alternate Batman it's always portrayed as one of his sidekicks replacing him.

Even Captain America got replaced 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 by his sidekick


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea, I just don't like people replacing him. To me, Bruce Wayne is Batman. I'll never accept any other alternative.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I just don't like people replacing him. To me, Bruce Wayne is Batman. I'll never accept any other alternative.


I think Terry McGinnis did reasonably well as Batman, not nearly as good as Bruce but hes still good in his own way, mostly because Bruce was guiding his actions. Batman of the future is a combination of Bruce's mind and Terry's youth. Without Bruce to guide him Terry doesn't do quite as well and Bruce is too old to be Batman, they work together to keep Batman alive.

The series itself is ok but the only thing that really stands out is Return of the Joker which is my personal favourate Batman movie. The best part of the movie is the flashback to the original Batman's final showdown with the Joker.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2008)

Human beings are wired to be able to detect every little thing about other people.  Nobody has ever made a realistic person with CGI, ever.  It isn't fair to say Hulk was bad because technology isn't there to make him 100% realistic.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I think Terry McGinnis did reasonably well as Batman not nearly as good as Bruce but hes still good in his own way, mostly because Bruce was guiding his actions. Batman of the future is a combination of Bruce's mind and Terry's youth. Without Bruce to guide him Terry doesn't do quite as well and Bruce is too old to be Batman, they work together to keep Batman alive.
> 
> The series itself is ok but the only thing that really stands out is Return of the Joker which is my personal favourate Batman movie. The best part of the movie is the flashback to the original Batman's final showdown with the Joker.



I sorta like Terry and Batman Beyond, but it doesn't live up to Bruce.

I loved Return of the Joker....cause it has Joker...har har har.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, 

A) I said something along the lines of "To be fair, I can't imagine the Hulk looking very realistic"

B) I never said the Incredible Hulk was bad. In fact, the Hulks appearence was the least of my criticisms.

C) I remember thinking Gollum was pretty realistic looking.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> C) I remember thinking Gollum was pretty realistic looking.



But he wasn't big and green. The hulk is a ridiculous character in the first place, I doubt he'll ever be able to translate to the silver screen without looking fake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

Meh, I think eventually we will be able to.

I mean, fuck, did they have to remake it it only 5 years after the last one? They should've just made it a sequel........then I wouldnt have been so pissed at it.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm glad it was a reboot. Shit, the first one was dreadful, the new one was great compared to it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 10, 2008)

Batman beyond was dope.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2008)

^Kinda random, but yea it was.
VERY, dope.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm glad it was a reboot. Shit, the first one was dreadful, the new one was great compared to it.



well, glad you think so. I thought it was too much of a rehash for me to give a shit.

I also think the reason why "IH" underperformed in the box office was because it was too soon. 

At least Nolan waited until public interest was ready for a new Batman.

One thing I will give the Hulk was that I liked the fact they used the Abomination.

Anyway, I hope they dont make any more Hulk movies for awhile.....although if they do that crossover with Iron Man+co, I will definately be there.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I don't get it. Lemme use Bruce Wayne for example.
> 
> His parents were killed, his life is turned upside down and he trains himself to become "Batman". _That_ is why he is Batman and _that_ is why Batman exists.
> If it isn't Bruce in the Batman costume...it just isn't Batman. Bruce Wayne is Batman. Not some random punk thrown in there just to replace him.



The reason Bruce chose to have sidekicks isn't because he finds it funny, it isn't cause he's gay or anything, it's because he's not immortal he's not going to around forever.  So he trains members of the next generation, who if not as Batman, will continue his mission long after he's dead.  Dick Grayson's parents were killed and Bruce was there for him and trained him to be his helper.  Sure Tim Drake was just a fanboy who stuck around, but the reason why people thought of the Dynamic Duo so much and why it resonated so much with people was because they are kindred spirits.

Also sure a lot of people will feel that way (myself included), but I'll still give it a shot, I mean people got angry when Bucky became Cap, but you know what? He's not Steve and he never will be but he still continues the legacy of Captain America honorably and badassly.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

There probably won't be any more Hulk movies except Avengers. IH lost profit in the box office so they won't be wanting any more.

It's a shame though, I thought it was really good.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

at CCI, they said that there's a good possibility that a new Hulk movie will be made, but it's not set in stone


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> at CCI, they said that there's a good possibility that a new Hulk movie will be made, but it's not set in stone



I hope so, I really enjoyed IH.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

I did as well

my only complaint is that 
Jennifer Connelly>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Liv Tyler


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

I liked Liv Tyler, she seemed more "scientist" to me. Jennifer Connelly seemed to supermodelish.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2008)

Incredible Hulk made $245 million on a budget of $150 million.  I mean, not as good as Iron Man or Dark Knight, but nothing to abandon a franchise over.

The only problem that might come up is bad blood between Ed Norton and Marvel for hacking up his script.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, so they did make a profit? I heard they lost money.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

Meh, COnnelly is a much better actress on top of being em, supermodely...


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

I wasn't a big fan of Liv Tyler. Too melodramatic and her attempts at humor felt forced. She does alright, just not my type of actress.

They chopped up Nortons script? Didnt realize that.....either way, I'd be alright if they just kept changing the actor for another Hulk movie. I liked Eric Bana as Hulk. Norton disapointed me only because I expected more from him.......but I'd say he was just as good in his own right.

I suppose more people prefer the 2008 Hulk, despite it being mostly a rehash of the first film, because its more....I dunno, commercial(?) than the other Hulk. It seems everyone who likes the older one, doesn't care for this one. Or people who didnt like the first one, likes the newer one.

As always, Im in the middle.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah there was a 15 minute sequence where Banner went to the artic to try to kill himself, and he found a frozen Captain America....

Not lying, this was actually filmed


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

I hated Eric Bana. I wanted to staple his huge ears to his head.

Edward Norton = 
He looked a lot like whats-his-name from the TV show.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

Bill Bixby

he graduated from my high school, as did CUrrent Supreme Court Justice Breyer


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2008)

> It seems everyone who likes the older one, doesn't care for this one.


Honestly, until you talking in this thread I didn't know a single person who liked the older one.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Meh, COnnelly is a much better actress on top of being em, supermodely...



Dark City Jennifer Connelly> Requiem for a Dream Jennifer Connelly...even with her mustache.



Chee said:


> Oh, so they did make a profit? I heard they lost money.



It's still in the red, but home video sales will surely pull it out and probably make some profit.


----------



## Micku (Aug 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> They chopped up Nortons script? Didnt realize that.....either way, I'd be alright if they just kept changing the actor for another Hulk movie. I liked Eric Bana as Hulk. Norton disapointed me only because I expected more from him.......but I'd say he was just as good in his own right.
> 
> I suppose more people prefer the 2008 Hulk, despite it being mostly a rehash of the first film, because its more....I dunno, commercial(?) than the other Hulk. It seems everyone who likes the older one, doesn't care for this one. Or people who didnt like the first one, likes the newer one.
> 
> As always, Im in the middle.


*
Hulk:*

I thought the actors were pretty good in the Hulk 2003. Many people just complained about the pacing and the script being too dark and boring. Plus, the action scenes sucked, and it was too dark to see them, with the exception when Hulk was in the desert, but then you could see how "green" the Hulk was. 

I think most people just want an action film with the Hulk just tearing up stuff. I wouldn't mind if they kept the same actors (Jennifer Connelly>Liv Tyler IMO), but I don't really care either way. 

This new Hulk is less darker, with some cheesy scenes, but it was better paced. The old Hulk (2003) displayed better character development, especially with the relationship of Bruce Banner and the Hulk, but horrible pacing. The new one is better in overall action scenes, but the character development could've been better...and the acting. Mix them together, then you'll have a very good Hulk movie that I would like. Don't forget, more Hulk smashing things plz!

The new Hulk is more...action friendly. And I like the ending fight, but I want a more sad story with the Hulk.

And if Nolan would write and direct the Hulk, it would be something like the 2003 Hulk, with better action scenes and a somewhat sad ending probably. I think he'll focus on Banner's dislike of the Hulk more and at the same time, introduce some badass action scene of Hulk rampage. Nolan may introduce Betty's frustration with Banner's Hulk problem and some other thing that'll ruin Banner's life. And more HULK!


*Back to Batman:
*

Why is The Dark Knight so awesome?! It's so good.

Anyway, I don't know if TDK is going to surpass Titanic now. I thought it was going to make 30 million, but it's dropping. We'll see how much it'll make next week. Regardless, it'll probably make it to 500 million.

And if Robin could work if Nolan decides to go with it. As I said, Jason Todd would be perfect in this Nolan's universe of Batman. But, Robin isn't needed now. If Two-Face is still alive, Nolan could expand on that. If not, then Nolan have a lot of villains that he could play around with. 

What's another popular villain of Batman that's really popular, besides the Joker? The Riddler? Catwoman? Mr. Freeze, no chance in hell though, no pun intended. I think Scarface would make a interesting story and Hush. But, those two are not well known to the public.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Honestly, until you talking in this thread I didn't know a single person who liked the older one.



Roger Ebert did.

And I was still pretty lukewarm over the 2003 Hulk. I simply think people tend to underrate it while overrating the new one. 

If I prefer the 2003 version, its barely over the 2008 version.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Honestly, until you talking in this thread I didn't know a single person who liked the older one.



I thought it was okay.

The main problem was, Ang Lee just did'nt have a clue about the comic or the character, no real understanding of the source material. I don't blame him for that, though- even he was surprised when he was asked to do it. The actors, it seemed, felt the same way too: only Nick Nolte looked like he was actually into the film,, and his character was'nt even that good.

Still, I've seen worse films than that. The new Hulk, though, was more enjoyable and sets up more places to go.



Micku said:


> *Back to Batman:
> *
> 
> Why is The Dark Knight so awesome?! It's so good.
> ...



Hush sucks. 

Hush: The Return, especially sucked, but Hush the character sucks anyway.

I read a review of the story (the first Hush- and I'd already read it by then) that said they felt like the whole arc was just to give the artist a chance to draw every single (important) _Batman_ villain as if the comic was a homage to them. With that in mind, I've come to realise the whole thing would have been better had it just stayed like that, with Hush being nothing more than a one-shot plot device who could bring them all together before being killed off. But DC wanted to use him again, only to find that there is'nt a lot you can do with a character with such limited goals and such poor motivation.

Sarface would be okay, but he can't possibly carry a film on his own and frankly he does look a bit too freakishly cheesy. In truth, he'd be better off with a joke cameosince I don't think any audience can take a live-action Scarface seriously.

Riddler would be fine, but he should'nt be brought in now because he's mainly an intellectual threat to Batman, and I don't think that where the story is now that kind of villain would work. Catwoman is'nt a true villain so she would need to share the screen with another, more evil character.

Frankly, the only villains who come close to being on the same threat level as the Joker are Black Mask and Two-Face, and Two-Face would be better because has more depth than either of those two and his story is already running and set-up. His "death" was ambiguous enough that he might still be alive, an even Aaron Eckhart has said that he'd come back if he were asked.
Black Mask is a bit _too_ much like the Joker, except that he's more power-hungry, an should be saved for later.


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2008)

Micku said:


> *
> Hulk:*
> 
> I thought the actors were pretty good in the Hulk 2003. Many people just complained about the pacing and the script being too dark and boring. Plus, the action scenes sucked, and it was too dark to see them, with the exception when Hulk was in the desert, but then you could see how "green" the Hulk was.
> ...



Yea, I don't think its gonna surpass Titanic either. Before it leaves the box office I think it will be around $550,000,000. Either way, it has a great run in the box office. <3

I think Riddler and some unknown villain like Scarface or Hush will be in the next one.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

of course Hush motivation sucks, I mean "I must get revenge of batman because his parents died instead of mine"

but the current Dini arc with Hush is great and better than the Loeb arc.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't seen it at IMAX still


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> I haven't seen it at IMAX still



I first saw it in IMAX, and thesecond time I went to a regular cinema (partly) to compare the two.

I was actually a little dissapointed. The IMAX was _that_ good.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

this is a canon list of what makes the Joker laugh the most:


AIDS
pencil cases
brunch
landmines
geniuses suffering irreversible brain damage
sombreros


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> I first saw it in IMAX, and thesecond time I went to a regular cinema (partly) to compare the two.
> 
> I was actually a little dissapointed. The IMAX was _that_ good.



I really need to see it in IMAX. 

I was about to see it on Saturday but my parents didn't want me to go alone. 



Kilowog said:


> this is a canon list of what makes the Joker laugh the most:
> 
> 
> AIDS
> ...



This makes me wanna see Heath's Joker journal even more. 

Sombreros! 


Where'd you get that list?


----------



## Even (Aug 11, 2008)

I *HATE* the fact that we don't have any IMAX cinemas in Norway...


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

Even said:


> I *HATE* the fact that we don't have any IMAX cinemas in Norway...



you need the IMAX experience  

but just wait for the blu ray


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont see the point of seeing the IMAX version. This movie didnt have enough special effects. "Incredible Hulk" or "Iron Man" are more IMAX worthy.


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont see the point of seeing the IMAX version. This movie didnt have enough special effects. "Incredible Hulk" or "Iron Man" are more IMAX worthy.



It had tons of explosions. That Joker semi scene probably looks stunning in IMAX.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont see the point of seeing the IMAX version. This movie didnt have enough special effects. "Incredible Hulk" or "Iron Man" are more IMAX worthy.



More than twenty minutes of the film was shot with IMAX cameras. If that isn't IMAX worthy, why would films shot entirely on 35mm and blown up for the IMAX screen be any better?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

Bleh, I guess you're right. Still, its not enough to make me want to watch it on IMAX.

But fuck, after watching "Star Wars Holiday Special" I really want to watch it in general so I can remember what a good movie is.....


----------



## Cair (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to see TDK in IMAX so fucking bad. But we don't have an IMAX theater anywhere near here.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2008)

BTW 

Guys I'm going to go see the movie for a fifth time tommorow 

Also despite the release of Pineapple Express the TDK is still remains on top 

Also only two more weeks or one more week until it reaches 600 million 




MartialHorror said:


> I dont see the point of seeing the IMAX version. This movie didnt have enough special effects. "Incredible Hulk" or "Iron Man" are more IMAX worthy.



:rofl 

    

IH was an eyesore 

Also Iron man did have an IMAX showing 

Also I suggest you go see the IMAX showing again

TDK had plenty of special effects


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> This makes me wanna see Heath's Joker journal even more.
> 
> Sombreros!
> 
> ...



Batman #663 "The Clown At Midnight", hands down the creepiest Joker has ever gotten in the comic books.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

^I might have to read that too.

I downloaded the Dark Knight about a week ago on my laptop and finally decided to watch it. This was my 3rd time. Still epic as pr0n.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

It's in the "Batman & Son" trade, which introduced Batman's asshole son Damian


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2008)

Recent Joker iterations have been boring-over the top creepy. I hope Gaiman can bring back the Batman I like.

DC just doesn't have good books lately. Green Lantern is really the only thing that has always been good. It's why Marvel is owning them in sales.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2008)

My brother and I are watching it tomorrow night. 

zing Zing ZING


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Batman #663 "The Clown At Midnight", hands down the creepiest Joker has ever gotten in the comic books.



Is that the one with Joker with the blood on the wall that says, "Put on a Happy Face" and he says "Another pretty flower"?

Cause I'd like to read that one.


----------



## Cair (Aug 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BTW
> 
> Guys I'm going to go see the movie for a fifth time tommorow



I'm seeing it for the 4th tomorrow. You lucky bastard.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

Batman #663.

Ledger read Batman #663.

My respect for the actor's performance just busted through this reality.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

@ Jotun - don't forget Action Comics, if not for SCW, and the promise of Blackest Night, it would be above GL on my love list



Chee said:


> Is that the one with Joker with the blood on the wall that says, "Put on a Happy Face" and he says "Another pretty flower"?
> 
> Cause I'd like to read that one.



that's Batman #676, part one of R.I.P.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 12, 2008)

Even said:


> I *HATE* the fact that we don't have any IMAX cinemas in Norway...



Hell, that REALLY sux. I live in Ecuador and as amazingly as it may sound, there is an IMAX here.


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

Kay, I need to find #663...are there any online scans?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I guess you're right. Still, its not enough to make me want to watch it on IMAX.



I'm guessing you also think that only films with lots of CGI special effects benefit from a HD release?

Which is wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm guessing you also think that only films with lots of CGI special effects benefit from a HD release?
> 
> Which is wrong.



I guess so, not used to going to IMAX I suppose.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

chee: check your inbox


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Kilo sooo much! <3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2008)

I ordered Domino's Pizza for dinner tonight.  My pizza came in a black gotham city box.  That's a pretty good promotion.


----------



## Chee (Aug 13, 2008)

Some dumbass at my school thinks that Depp already got signed on for the Riddler. 



Rukia said:


> I ordered Domino's Pizza for dinner tonight.  My pizza came in a black gotham city box.  That's a pretty good promotion.



Heh, makes me wanna get some pizza from them. 

Did you see their website for it?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> Some dumbass at my school thinks that Depp already got signed on for the Riddler.


*Why* is that such a common theory? The only way I'd see him joining the Batman films is if Tim Burton was still in charge.


----------



## Chee (Aug 13, 2008)

Probably cause he's a big name. Just like Jolie with Catwoman.


----------



## Cair (Aug 13, 2008)

Catwoman.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

hey Chee: 

they're making a video game based off of Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 13, 2008)

movie was amazing

im actually sad about ledger now


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I was checking some videos in youtube and found this guy which makes the perfect Heath's Joker voice, he really sounds just like him so much that at first I though he was justlip sinking.....but he wasn't!!. Watch it.

[YOUTUBE]D4AoGgZSYlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2008)

Fuck star power


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2008)

What the hell?

How the hell did Chee get banned? 

Also tommorow I'mma go see it probz see it


----------



## Cair (Aug 14, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> movie was amazing
> 
> im actually sad about ledger now



Ledger, noooo! 
Lol I'm in denial.



Batman has a nice tongue.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 14, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Ledger, noooo!
> Lol I'm in denial.
> 
> 
> ...



I've been in denial for quite some time now.


----------



## Cair (Aug 14, 2008)

^ It's hard not to be.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

The Dark Knight is still winning


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope it stays out for as long as possible.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 14, 2008)

So what do you guys think about the chances for a boxset with Special/Directors Cut editions of BB+TDK being released?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't know if this was posted but this is Robert Downey Jr's. opinion on TDK.



			
				RBJ said:
			
		

> "I feel like I'm dumb because I feel like I don't get how many things that are so smart. It's like a Ferrari engine of storytelling and script writing and I'm like, 'That's not my idea of what I want to see in a movie.' I loved 'The Prestige' but didn't understand 'The Dark Knight'. Didn't get it, still can't tell you what happened in the movie, what happened to the character and in the end they need him to be a bad guy. I'm like, 'I get it. This is so high brow and so f--king smart, I clearly need a college education to understand this movie.' You know what? F-ck DC comics. That's all I have to say and that's where I'm really coming from."



Much respect lost.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

10 bucks says he never even watched it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

He's jealous Ironman will forever be known as second to TDK. =P


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Don't know if this was posted but this is Robert Downey Jr's. opinion on TDK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He really took that MTV award show skit to heart. Mainly what the fat kid said.

[YOUTUBE]zNrbWOQx3_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, Robert Downey Jr beating on Jack Black.  That video was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Don't know if this was posted but this is Robert Downey Jr's. opinion on TDK.
> 
> 
> 
> Much respect lost.





The Drunken Monkey said:


> He's jealous Ironman will forever be known as second to TDK. =P





Kilowog said:


> 10 bucks says he never even watched it



10 bucks says he was joking.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> So what do you guys think about the chances for a boxset with Special/*Directors Cut* editions of BB+TDK being released?


100%. Since the theatrical Cut is the Director's Cut. 

[DB]​_Naruto​_Shippuuden​_071​_[7E821A7E].avi


> Not whole scenes. I very rarely remove scenes from my films as a writer/director and as a director who can’t bear to take time shooting things that aren’t going to be in the film. *I try very hard to not shoot things that we’re not going to use. Really it’s all in there,* in the movie.


----------



## Cair (Aug 14, 2008)

That guy needs to see a magic trick.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

> He's jealous Ironman will forever be known as second to TDK. =P




Ahahhahahah 


*reps for the truth*



Poor RBJ

Upset Iron man turned out to be poor in comparison to TDK 

Hey Robert Rowney jr. how about a Magic trick? 

It's cool really

All I have to is put this pencil on the table and bring your face over here 

and 

*BAM*

MAGIIIIIC.... 

*EDIT:* Oh and btw RBJ you can forget about me buying Iron man on DVD


----------



## Cair (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd really like it if you did that.
pek


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

Eh, I liked Iron Man better too.  And I understood TDK.  I get it.  It was a good film and everything but it wasn't the best and it's not my favorite.

What one has to realize about RDJ is the guy is an actor.  And that's what he does, even when he's not.  I just read an article on him in Rolling Stone, and the dude is all over the place.  It's hard to tell sometimes whether he's acting or telling the truth.  I mean, the dude refers to his son as 'that little prick.'

So, yeah, most likely?  He was fucking around.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 14, 2008)

He was probably fucking around pretending like Marvel made him say that or some shit.

Ironman > Dark Knight anyways.


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

Hah, probably.

They did buy the guy like, a Bently or some shit.  Some super awesome car.  I can't remember exactly what kind it was now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

RBJ is a dick now in my eyes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

Vonocourt said:
			
		

> 10 bucks says he was joking.



Ten bucks he mean't it and hates each and every Batman fan who loved the The Dark Knight better than Iron Man which I find completely logical since Iron man was nothing but a  much more adequate  non-cheesy variation of Spider man with a few specks of intelligence embedded in not as corny some realism technologically better. It was also seemed to me like  trying to clean up it's act and desperately clinging to life by coming at me with A-rated action couple favorites not so dramatic and seriousness from some. Other than that it barely made it to the replay category.

The thing about Marvel movies is that it's characters and atmosphere don't pack the same amount of realism and not as goofy when going out with it's characters. When it does it's practically degrading all except those in the inner main character circle.



			
				Koi said:
			
		

> I mean, the dude refers to his son as 'that little prick.'



That does not mean we can't dissect the contents of what he's said. You have to be a moron to NOT think's he's joking about what you,ve quoted from him above. Unless the person seems like they seem like the type who goes back and forth towards angry and calm funny person which you can stick RBJ in that category definitely.


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

Cause he insulted _your_ precious movie? 

Dude, get over it.  The guy was just fucking around.  That's what he does.  He's a dick by nature, pretty much.


I hope he reads this and then goes and cries himself to sleep on a pile of money.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

Who cares if he did joke around or not 

Be more discreet at leas 

That seemed more peeved than anything but trying to veil it.

Poor

All you other people can believe otherwise no need in shoving our suspicions down your throats. 

Too bad though you guys he mean't it


----------



## Cair (Aug 14, 2008)

The Dark Knight is precious! 



I find it kind of funny how this is half turning into a heated debate. 
*will avoid*


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

Koi said:
			
		

> Dude, get over it. The guy was just fucking around. That's what he does. He's a dick by nature, pretty much.



Riight right

I almost forgot how easily Marvel verse movies manage to reduce the IQ level of comic lover movie goers with it's barely C + dialogue which encases some barely intellectual situations and crashes it with it's retarded comical situations and it's action although good is very primitive and goes back to the 90's style of movies and is always allowing itself to dip itself into cheese and fuck it's self over at times. Iron man is sadly no good and to say so you really have to be a ridiculous Marvel jock who doesn't understand anything. The only thing saving Iron man is not reducing it to corniness and is trying to Terminatorize the movie but does not carry the same pulse-pounding action The Dark Knight has or able to captivate the crowds attention until things sped up at the end. Truth and nothing but truth.

The Dark Knight you are able to watch it and makes you feel totally sucked into. All Marvel loving movie tards and Iron man lovers please try to understand this. Iron man is too simplistic predictable typical and not as intellectual as DC comics or the The Dark knight.

Alright, if you want to turn this into a debate be my guess. But it's pretty tiresome how unbelievabley mindwashed the Marvel fans are.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2008)

meh i liked both movies the same..ironman made me fall in love with marvel movies again. the dark knight proved batman movies can be awesome. plus the dark knight and ironman are two differant kinds of movies..the dark knight was dark and serious all the time...ironman was like a fun ride(not that dark knight wasn't fun i'm just saying)


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2008)

Umm, what?

Blaze did you switch minds with Adonis or something?


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm, what?
> 
> Did you switch minds with Adonis or something?



Ha ha ha  

I'm nothing like Adonis 

If Adonis was here he'd destroy practically everyone's moral and all Iron man junkies reason for loving the movie


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Riight right
> 
> I almost forgot how easily Marvel verse movies manage to reduce the IQ level of comic lover movie goers with it's barely C + dialogue which encases some barely intellectual situations and crashes it with it's retarded comical situations and it's action although good is very primitive and goes back to the 90's style of movies and is always allowing itself to dip itself into cheese and fuck it's self over at times. Iron man is sadly no good and to say so you really have to be a ridiculous Marvel jock who doesn't understand anything. The only thing saving Iron man is not reducing it to corniness and is trying to Terminatorize the movie but does not carry the same pulse-pounding action The Dark Knight has or able to captivate the crowds attention until things sped up at the end. Truth and nothing but truth.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely not a Marvel tard.  The only Marvel flicks I've liked are Iron Man and the first X-Men.  The first Spider-Man was alright, but I thought it was better than it was at the time.  Really only watchable at this point for Dafoe. 

Marvel makes some shitty fuckin' movies, man.  And honestly?  Batman's the only DC hero I like.  I tolerate a few others, but Batman is the only one I don't have anything negative to say about.

Edit-- also?  I just re-read your little rant there?  And it's like you're talking to Marvel fans like they're kindergarteners. 

Neither TDK nor Iron Man are my favorite films.  I'm not saying that.  I'm not a RDJ-tard (Although, I was pleasantly surprised with Paul Bettany as JARVIS) trying to pass Iron Man off as a masterpiece or something, because it wasn't.  I loved watching it, and to me, it was  an awesome ride of a flick.  TDK may be Nolan's best work to date but it's not the best movie ever.  It was good, but I just enjoyed watching Iron Man so much more.



Maybe I would have liked TDK more if there was more Oldman.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2008)

I wasn't really talking about your attitude about the movie. Your grammar and writing improved out of nowhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm just a fan of both movies but the thing i liked most about both movies is how when even without their costumes the characters  are still fun to see. when you watch spiderman movies when peter is on screen you find yourself waiting for him to put the costume back on because Peter Parker is such a boring character(in the movies) but Bruce wayne playing the lazy billionaire living off his parents money is great. and Tony stark playing the easy going but intelligent billionaire was also great. i enjoyed both equally


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Koi said:


> I'm definitely not a Marvel tard.  The only Marvel flicks I've liked are Iron Man and the first X-Men.  The first Spider-Man was alright, but I thought it was better than it was at the time.  Really only watchable at this point for Dafoe.



Iron man 

adequate and more watchable than any other Marvel movie

X-men back then was good because it was of appropiate time but now=shit

Too much Wolverine dick-riding to tolerate 

The thing that I realize about Marvel movies now is that they are all too kid-friendly and don't stack the same amount of intelligence  as DC movie Batman does or bother to make any of it's other characters in it's verse able to remember and some are very forgettable. In Batman the Dark Knight you can remember everyone and when you think back to a Spiderman movie the only thing you can remember is it's fight scenes or the scenes when they are all stupid and trying to be funny or James Jonah's scenes. And when it get's to the sad scenes and then it's kicking a D- it's like only a stroke of luck unless you cry at everything or you complete tard towards the movie.

*Can't comment on Dafoe* 



> Marvel makes some shitty fuckin' movies, man.  And honestly?  Batman's the only DC hero I like.  I tolerate a few others, but Batman is the only one I don't have anything negative to say about.



Aye,

Superman is too much of a boyscout  and the rest highly forgettable. Batman domiates


----------



## Vanity (Aug 15, 2008)

I FINALLY saw this movie this past Sunday.

I liked it a lot!  It's a great movie. I was never really a fan of the Batman franchise before but it's made me a fan.

I thought this film was really well made and I regret the fact that I missed most of the hospital scene because I had to pee.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

You have to see it again, simply for the Hospital scene.

Actually, I'd go see it again for the sheer sake of seeing it again.

But also for the Hospital scene.

"Hiiiiiiiiiiii "


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I FINALLY saw this movie this past Sunday.
> 
> I liked it a lot!  It's a great movie. I was never really a fan of the Batman franchise before but it's made me a fan.
> 
> I thought this film was really well made and I regret the fact that I missed most of the hospital scene because I had to pee.



thats one of the best parts, thats why i hold my stuff in


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2008)

> Iron man
> 
> adequate and more watchable than any other Marvel movie
> 
> ...



See DC may be making the more intelligent flick, but one thing about TDK?  I have a few little cousins who _love_ Batman, but can't see the new movie because it's just too mature compared to the Batman _they_ know.  I feel bad, honestly.  I understand it's a whole new 'Batman reinvented' sorta thing, but it's inaccessible to young fans who want to stick by their hero.

Supes is highly overrated.  I never saw what the big deal was, honestly.  Although, I will admit to liking Justice League on CN.  That show was pretty boss..


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 15, 2008)

I like how Glory is insulting Ironman. (which is a better film than TDK.)


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2008)

Shit...Superman > Every other comic book character ever made, enough said.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Superman currently has the best DC book right now by far.  (Brainiac>>>Secret Origin inGL)


----------



## The Killstrike (Aug 15, 2008)

saw thissun today it was great loved every minute of it. i sat in my seat and watched the ending credits because I wanted to see who had a part in making this masterpiece


----------



## Arishem (Aug 15, 2008)

The problem with Superman and Batman to a lesser degree is that DC has had mediocre writers on their books for most of the modern age. However, as many comic fans will point out, there are no bad characters, only bad writers. Alan Moore, Garth Ennis, Geoff Johns, and Grant Morrison are all huge Superman fans. These are some of the biggest names in comics, and such a discerning crowd wouldn't like a shallow character. 

Here are some of the best Superman stories out there: For the Man Who Has Everything, Whatever Happenned to the Man of Tomorrow, Superman: Secret Identity, All Star Superman, Superman For All Seasons, Superman: Peace on Earth, Red Son, and Kingdom Come. If you read these titles, then you'll understand why he's such a popular character. Supes just has a bad rap because he is the oldest and most prominent superhero.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

don't forget all of Johns' run (ESPECIALLY "Superman and the Legion of Super-heroes") which was the best arc of the last 12 months that didn't crossover into other titles.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

oh my god.

it just came to me:

Mister Reese.

Misterreese.

Mysteries.

Mr. E.

that guy is the Riddler 0_o


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Who the hell is Mister Reese?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

the guy who found out bruce was bats


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh shit I had no idea!

That's a pretty neat thing to find out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2008)

This video is funny because it makes fun of the one aspect from TDK that I didn't like.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2008)

Now that I think about it does Marvel make anything except Superhero movies? I mean DC does stuff like V for Vendetta, Road To Peridition, A History of Violence, The Fountain, Startdust, and there's supposed to be a Y: The Last Man movie right? Marvel keeps pushing out super hero movies and there already on fucking C list characters like Shang Chi.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has seen this but I think it's quite impressive. I've seen quite a few DCAU Dark Knight trailers but this one is probably the best.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAn4DEyGIt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> This video is funny because it makes fun of the one aspect from TDK that I didn't like.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]



LOL 


I was fucking balling over this shit

"Why you wanna kill me?!?" 

"I can't.. I can't understand you..."


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the guy who found out bruce was bats



Ohhhhh him! 

LOL 

I totally forgot about him  

Meh, that guys too much of a midget to play the joker 

Although then again.... 

Maybe... He does possess some of his characteristics..

Possibly


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah and he looks vaugely similar to Riddler in the comics, and he vaguely fit personality wise


----------



## Cair (Aug 15, 2008)

Batman does not have throat cancer.


I like his voice.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh my god.
> 
> it just came to me:
> 
> ...



That sounds kool & all, but idk.
I only doubt it because the guy's
name is Coleman Reese instead of
Edward Nygma. I suppose it could 
be a hint at the new movie, a 
coincidence, or just an alias.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm, what?
> 
> Blaze did you switch minds with Adonis or something?



Is my dark influence rubbing off on someone? 

Embrace it, Blaze, and perfect it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 15, 2008)

Not real, but got dammit I wish it was.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 15, 2008)

No, Clayface needs to be introduced.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

is that entirely fanmade?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

That's seriously awesome for something fanmade. Captures the feel of the current series very well.


----------



## plox (Aug 15, 2008)

so i just watched the movie.

and then my brother and me were talking about it and somewhere in the conversation i said somthing about harvey dent dyeing and he told me no he didt

so did he die or not?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

it's highly debated but no OFFICIAL word (and despite I much I respect Mr. O'Neil I don't count his book as canon)


also the script for the Green Arrow movie includes a sizeable role by the Joker


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it's highly debated but no OFFICIAL word (and despite I much I respect Mr. O'Neil I don't count his book as canon)



Are you talking about the novelization? I thought it was generally accepted that those never count, or else Jean Grey would've never turned into Dark Phoenix(Or what was supposed to be) in X-men 3.

Not like I've ever read film novelizations.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah on CBR people have been bringing up the novelization to counter my arguments and it annoys me


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

BTW

Kilowog I thought about what you said about that mister Reese dude being  the Riddler and I totally agree with you

He's going to be the Riddler 

Also I hope Two-face isn't dead 

That would be sad 

He needs more action 

And more justice done to the Gotham that fucked him


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> This video is funny because it makes fun of the one aspect from TDK that I didn't like.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]



 Oh man, that was great.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2008)

That fanmade poster really looks awesome


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also the script for the Green Arrow movie includes a sizeable role by the Joker



so everyone's gonna just skip over this eh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2008)

Well my lack of movie knowledge/cross over films tells me that I can't really appreciate that statement like I should.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

> On July 25, 2008, mystery writer Andrew Klavan, writing in The Wall Street Journal, compared the extreme measures that Batman takes to fight crime with the extreme measures U.S. President George W. Bush has taken in the War on Terror. Klavan claims that, "at some level" The Dark Knight is "a paean of praise to the fortitude and moral courage that has been shown by George W. Bush in this time of terror and war." Klavan supports this reading of the film by comparing Batman, like Bush, Klavan argues, "sometimes has to push the boundaries of civil rights to deal with an emergency, certain that he will re-establish those boundaries when the emergency is past."[143] Klavan's article has received a great deal of criticism on the net and in mainstream media outlets, including discussions on Fox News's Raw Story with Steve Doocy, Gretchen Carlson, and Brian Kilmead, and in The New Republic's "The Plank.



By far the funniest review yet


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2008)

He can't actually believe that, can he?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

You know the realism that Nolan has been injecting into his Batman movies is both to me the films biggest pro's and biggest con


mainly because it completely ruins the chance Ra's can come back


----------



## Apollo (Aug 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> You know the realism that Nolan has been injecting into his Batman movies is both to me the films biggest pro's and biggest con
> 
> 
> mainly because it completely ruins the chance Ra's can come back



I'd rather not see Ra's come back.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ra's can come back, though there is probably only two ways to do it without sacrificing the realism.

1) Baron Samedi-style. Make it ambiguous, hint that he is immortal without actually proving that that is how he is back. For example, if Bruce ask's how he is still alive, Ra's followers claim he is immortal, but Ra's himself just talks about smoke and mirrors.

2) Phantom-style. Ra's is a title passed down to each successive head of the League of Shadows; he is both a mortal man and the inheritor of an ancient legacy, which Batman is almost a rival to. In that case, this new Ra's can be the proper comic book version, whilst Liam Neeson was Henri Ducard who happened to be the current leader of the League.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

They could make the new "Ra's Al Ghul" a hybrid of Talia and Nyssa.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> They could make the new "Ra's Al Ghul" a hybrid of Talia and Nyssa.



.....

You might have to explain that for me.

The images I have in my head seem very, very wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Ra's has two daughters, Talia and Nyssa.  Talia is the one who's usually used as pawn by her father and is a sometimes love interest for Bruce.  Nyssa is the daughter he abandoned in Nazi concentration camps who eventually killed Ra's and became "Ra's Al Ghul".

Basically saying that the next titular "Ra's Al Ghul" would be Talia with aspects of Nyssa driving her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2008)

Ra will definitely come back.  He probably spent the whole second movie chilling in a lazarus pit somewhere.  Talia probably retrieved him at the end of the first movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah no, the whole basis of the Lazarus Pit would be pushing the realism that Nolan is going for.  Which is too bad.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ra's has two daughters, Talia and Nyssa.  Talia is the one who's usually used as pawn by her father and is a sometimes love interest for Bruce.  Nyssa is the daughter he abandoned in Nazi concentration camps who eventually killed Ra's and became "Ra's Al Ghul".
> 
> Basically saying that the next titular "Ra's Al Ghul" would be Talia with aspects of Nyssa driving her.



Oh, no. I know who they _are_; it's just that I did'nt quite understand what you meant.

When you said Ra's Al Ghul/ Talia/ Nyssa hybrid, I could only think of some freakish genetic crossbeed. Ra's with four boobs or something. I did'nt think that's what you were actually _suggesting_- it's just the only thing I could think of. 

At the time.

I just was'nt thinking straight.

Anyway, I don't think that would be a good idea. Not least because Nysaa did'nt seem that interesting, and Talia is better when she has balance her love for her fatherr with her love for Bruce.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Yeah no, the whole basis of the Lazarus Pit would be pushing the realism that Nolan is going for.  Which is too bad.



its not that far fetched if you don't mention the leylines, its just a pit filled with a whole mix of chemicals that came to him in a fever dream


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Yeah no, the whole basis of the Lazarus Pit would be pushing the realism that Nolan is going for.  Which is too bad.



Of course they can use the Lazarus pit just call it a place of medication where even the most troubled mind can find  peace earn knowledge and etc.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Of course they can use the Lazarus pit just call it a place of medication where even the most troubled mind can find  peace earn knowledge and etc.



thats not what it does at all


we mean in the sense that it could explain him surviving the Building exploding around him


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> thats not what it does at all
> 
> 
> we mean in the sense that it could explain him surviving the Building exploding around him



I mean that thanks to the pits it helps him recover like we could say that thanks to the pits all his wounds helped. It could be like similar to a hot springs it heals all wounds mental and physical. It can be used pre-fight and after.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

except for the fact hes already had the building dropped on him so it'd have to work like the comic to even do anything


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> except for the fact hes already had the building dropped on him so it'd have to work like the comic to even do anything



Can't be all that hard for him to escape


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

it. blew. up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it. blew. up.



Meh, I can't think of any other ideas for him to escape


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

well he just sat there and closed his eyes awaiting the inevitable instead of frantically looking to get out and the camera panned immidiately to the crash/explosion.  crash alone would have killed him


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2008)

so what do you guys think would have happened

in my mind there are 4 logical things that could have


-Detonators do what Joker said over the intercom
-Detonators blow up the boat that they were given too
-Detonators all blow up both boats
-Detonators do nothing, only the master one Joker has

but the Joker ain't a creature of logic so there is one more 
-or pure chaos and there are other buildings in the city wired and they blow up those


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

I've just thought about something.

At the beginning of the movie when Joker was about to get in the car to rob the bank. He didn't have his mask on yet but he was pretty much in plain sight and no one noticed him? I guess they wouldn't know who the Joker was yet but still, just seeing someone that would look like that wouldn't make you wonder?

And during that march/parade thing where Gordon got "shot", was that Joker in the crowd with the scars?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> And during that march/parade thing where Gordon got "shot", was that Joker in the crowd with the scars?



you just noticed that?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the movie was a bit overhyped. only a bit tho, not a lot. STill enjoyed it a lot, and damn, it was longer than I expected.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

for me it seemed like time was warped, some parts went really slow and some went really fast.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so what do you guys think would have happened
> 
> in my mind there are 4 logical things that could have
> 
> ...



They did what he said they would do. He was expecting it, and was surprised when it did'nt happen.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> I've just thought about something.
> 
> At the beginning of the movie when Joker was about to get in the car to rob the bank. He didn't have his mask on yet but he was pretty much in plain sight and no one noticed him? I guess they wouldn't know who the Joker was yet but still, just seeing someone that would look like that wouldn't make you wonder?
> 
> And during that march/parade thing where Gordon got "shot", was that Joker in the crowd with the scars?



Yes, that was the Joker.

Which is a plot hole, really- his face-paint is supposed to "deteriorate" over he course of the film; he only has a completely fresh batch put on in the finale. Which means he took it off, put it back on, but then rubbed some of it off again so that it looked exactly like it did earlier- old, and coming off.

And yeah, I noticed the robbery thing too. Actually, I can't be sure but was his hair black in that scene? Or am I imagining things?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

probably just looked really dark because the light was behind him


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Yeah no, the whole basis of the Lazarus Pit would be pushing the realism that Nolan is going for.  Which is too bad.



Just have Fox explain how the pit affects the human body and it will make perfect sense and be believable. 

The whole cell phone thing still doesn't make any sense to me but for some reason when Morgan Freeman explains it in the movie I just accept it as fact and don't question it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> you just noticed that?



Nah, it's just weird seeing Joker without his clown face. =/


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2008)

I kinda freaked out when I saw him without the makeup


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> probably just looked really dark because the light was behind him



No, Heath didn't have his hair dyed green or his face painted (you can see the flesh color around his eyes through the mask) during most of the bank scene because Nolan didn't want the Joker's identity revealed until the unmasking.

Kind of underhanded if you ask me but whatever...


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Adonis said:


> No, Heath didn't have his hair dyed green or his face painted (you can see the flesh color around his eyes through the mask) during most of the bank scene because Nolan didn't want the Joker's identity revealed until the unmasking.
> 
> Kind of underhanded if you ask me but whatever...



To be fair, you could say thta in the movie, the Joker purposely put on flesh colored makeup and died his hair to make him look more normal so that none of the other bank robbers would know it was him. Joker did something similar in the 1989 Batman if I remember correctly, to cover his identity. I dont know if he does it at all in the comics....


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

Where is Mr. Fox

I smell racism


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, you could say thta in the movie, the Joker purposely put on flesh colored makeup and died his hair to make him look more normal so that none of the other bank robbers would know it was him. Joker did something similar in the 1989 Batman if I remember correctly, to cover his identity. I dont know if he does it at all in the comics....



But in the comics and the 1989 film, the Joker skin has actually been altered by chemicals, turning his skin white. That's not the case in this film- he's just wearing clown make-up.

So as you are suggesting, the Joker had on his Clown make-up and _then_ put on some _more_ make up to make him look more human (which he already looks like without the make-up). He then takes off his mask, removes that other make-up off (without damaging his clown make-up), and puts the mask back on without anyone in the bank noticing, all in the space of the few seconds remaining from the time he allotted for the robbery.

Which makes no sense.


----------



## batanga (Aug 18, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Which is a plot hole, really- his face-paint is supposed to "deteriorate" over he course of the film; he only has a completely fresh batch put on in the finale. Which means he took it off, put it back on, but then rubbed some of it off again so that it looked exactly like it did earlier- old, and coming off.


Huh? When's the next time we see him after the mayor scene? Isn't it when he tries to kill Dent? It is a progression but he completely removes it for the mayor assasination and then re-applies later for the Dent chase, then once more after he escapes the detention cell. Someone correct if I'm wrong.

There's no "plot hole" there, it wouldn't be a plot hole anyway, do you even know what a plot hole is?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 18, 2008)

batanga said:


> Huh? When's the next time we see him after the mayor scene? Isn't it when he tries to kill Dent? It is a progression but he completely removes it for the mayor assasination and then re-applies later for the Dent chase, then once more after he escapes the detention cell. Someone correct if I'm wrong.
> 
> There's no "plot hole" there, it wouldn't be a plot hole anyway, do you even know what a plot hole is?



The plot-hole is that his make-up is still degenerating, as if he never took it off and re-applied it at all.

His make-up was supposed to look like he had applied it some time prior to the story, and just left it so that by this point it has started to come off by itself, as if he was decaying over the course of the film. 

The plot hole, then, is that it looks like he took it off and re-applied it, but it still looks as old as it did before he took it off in the first place, even though he's actually wearing a fresh batch.

Here, look:



Notice that you can see some of his normal skin underneath (mainly round the forehead), because the make-up is supposed to be aging and old. But it's not- he just put on a fresh batch after trying to kill the mayor.

Okay, so it's not a plot-hole _per say_, but it is a goof at least. It's a plot-hole with regards the design-teams intentions/ plot for the character.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so what do you guys think would have happened
> 
> in my mind there are 4 logical things that could have
> 
> ...



Blows up both boats.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking A

Tropic Thunder over took the The Dark knight this week


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Fucking A
> 
> Tropic Thunder over took the The Dark knight this week



At least it wasn't Clone Wars.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> At least it wasn't Clone Wars.



Shit, then that'd really set me off.


----------



## Xion (Aug 19, 2008)

Why are we still talking about this? This is old news. s

Why so serious?


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2008)

Because I can't bare to think of any movie beating The Dark Knight


----------



## Xion (Aug 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Because I can't bare to think of any movie beating The Dark Knight



What a fucking travesty it would be if The Clone Wars did it.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 19, 2008)

Speaking of Clone Wars, TDK  has topped George Lucas' 1977 film(Star Wars) as the second highest grossing film of all time.



Titanic is still a far way ahead though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> Speaking of Clone Wars, TDK  has topped George Lucas' 1977 film(Star Wars) as the second highest grossing film of all time.



Only if you don't adjust for inflation.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2008)

Goddamnit! 

How much longer until it reaches Titanic?


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 20, 2008)

It will take a lot for The Dark Knight to catch the Titanic. Let's just say more than a hundred million. It's the movie season for Comedy and they are coming out. I believe The Dark Knight will surpass the 500 million dollar range at the beginning of next month.

Second place is not bad as it took over Star Wars which had a multiple release.

Accounting Inflation is ridiculous. Don't know why people still bring it up. Since if you want to really make a noise in that department you would have to beat the Titanic for sure. Just so you know the #1 movie is Gone with the Wind and Titanic is not even in the top 5.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 20, 2008)

Inflation argument is so bogus. Personally, I'm more impressed with TDK making this much over a period of time in an age of rising ticket prices, easily accessible bootlegs, and top quality copies of the movie for DVD/Blu-ray coming out in about 5 months or less.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2008)

You guys won't believe it

LOL

I saw the movie for the 6th time yesterday 

      

LOL Though I had a shocking revelation 

My cousin told me that his older brother's co-worker at Hollywood video seen it 8 times 

DAMMIT! SOMEONE BEAT ME!


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sixth time!? 

I've seen it last week for the third time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2008)

CHEE YOUR BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



What were you banned for?


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

ACCIDENTALLY spoiling in the Dub section.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2008)

^

Damn that was pretty long ban just because of that 

And you got siggy banned 

 

Jus like everybody else


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah, I don't have a sig.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

I know people are going to disagree with me.  But I *REALLY* want Bale as Batman to meet Superman at some point, it would such a badass scene and like it or not but despite their differences, Superman and Batman are true friends and I'd love to see that on the screen.

Now I know the whole "realism" aspect would make this unlikely, but really it would be a great scene and Bale _has_ said he would consider a JLA movie


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2008)

Batman and Superman in the same movie?? Me wants


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Fuck Superman.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol Clark Kent fails against Bruce Wayne x1000


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

you poor fools, I used to be like you.  but anyways screw you all, Superman is awesome, sure I prefer Batman but Superman will always be right behind  

and no matter what you say that's my #1 wish for all the DC films, a good Superman/Batman scene.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Superman is a dick, he could've prevented Batman's parents from dying and he didn't.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2008)

Meh, Superman is a little bitch no matter how you put it 

He has all those superpowers and can't use 'em correctly.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

X-ray vision and I haven't seen one naked Lois yet.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 20, 2008)

^^Superman saves that for Batman.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> ^^Superman saves that for Batman.



 

...

Actually that kinda sounds hawt.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

oh he's done it with lois bunch of time, don't even need protection since kryptonians and humans can't crossbreed 

also he can use his powers to their fullest, he just doesn;t cause if he did he would kill countless numbers of people.

also most of that stuff from the 50-70s was erased by the Crisis on Infinite Earths


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh he's done it with lois bunch of time, don't even need protection since kryptonians and humans can't crossbreed
> 
> also he can use his powers to their fullest, he just doesn;t cause if he did he would kill countless numbers of people.



...Superman Returns...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

as far as I'm concerned that movie didn't happen, hell _people who write superman for a living hated the movie_,they're the main guys who are demanding a reboot.

and if they get it, it has the potential to be at least closer to Begins than Burton's batman.  I mean the two biggest complainers are quite possibly the best comic book writers in the business right now (fyi one of them is the current Batman writer)


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

My fucking parents adore that movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

I feel sorry for all those who watched the movie and thought that was a good Superman story, it's not even close.  I mean the gap is almost as big as Batman Forever from Dark Knight, that's how good the best Supes stories are compared to Returns.


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2008)

I was just reading another thread, and I had the thought...

What if they intended on having Riddler in the 3rd movie, and have him spring Joker out of prison in the 4th? psychotic + narcissist = ftw?
Wouldn't this probably be the most epic combination possible in Nolans batman world?


OK, carry on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2008)

Ledger's gone.

A new actor as the Joker won't cut it. Leave the character be.


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2008)

I meant intending, as in before Ledger died.

Ofcourse noone can replace him


----------



## Micku (Aug 21, 2008)

No Joker is needed for next movie.

 I don't really mind if they replace Ledger's Joker. I mean, Nolan should strive for the best, and in order to replace the Joker, you are probably going to find a more than decent actor to do it since Ledger place the bar so high. 

And Superman needs a better villain and better character development...and more epic scenes. No more Lex Luther damn it


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I feel sorry for all those who watched the movie and thought that was a good Superman story, it's not even close.  I mean the gap is almost as big as Batman Forever from Dark Knight, that's how good the best Supes stories are compared to Returns.



You serious? Crap, I want a reboot now. 



iamj said:


> I was just reading another thread, and I had the thought...
> 
> What if they intended on having Riddler in the 3rd movie, and have him spring Joker out of prison in the 4th? psychotic + narcissist = ftw?
> Wouldn't this probably be the most epic combination possible in Nolans batman world?
> ...



No more Joker. Heath was wonderful and replacing him wouldn't feel the same.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2008)

I hate Superman with passion.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2008)

Superman is an inferior character to Batman and is much less popular in the United States now.  We prefer for our heroes to be flawed.

I hated that Superman movie, but I will praise a couple of areas...

I thought Kevin Spacy was a good Lex Luthor.  Even better than Gene Hackman.  I also thought the movie was hilarious.  I was in the Middle East at the time it came out and I bought a boot-leg copy.  You could hear the audience react to scenes and this one dude's hair was in the way for like half of the movie.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought that Lex should've killed the bitch with the dog. She's like Harley Quinn (although I like Harley...), useless and annoying.

But yea, I totally agree, flawed superheroes FTW.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 21, 2008)

iamj said:


> I was just reading another thread, and I had the thought...
> 
> What if they intended on having Riddler in the 3rd movie, and have him spring Joker out of prison in the 4th? psychotic + narcissist = ftw?
> Wouldn't this probably be the most epic combination possible in Nolans batman world?
> ...



That's is the 3rd plot without the Joker..


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2008)

Everyone has to admit that they liked the part when Lex Luthor was beating the hell out of Superman.  I laughed during that entire scene.  :rofl


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Everyone has to admit that they liked the part when Lex Luthor was beating the hell out of Superman.  I laughed during that entire scene.  :rofl



No     .


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

Btw guys I just thought of something 

For the next movie

Since the Riddler is gonna be in it

The tagline should be


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

^lol Good one.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Aug 21, 2008)

I finally saw this movie after all the hype, and it was pretty good.

I'm sure everyone else has said it, but Heath's Joker was excellent. Though I'm not sure if Two-Face was dead or not, and if he was, is that the fate of all Batman villians besides Joker in these movies? Speaking of Two-Face, the makeup and effects used was excellent and I sort of believed that his face was actually burned the fuck up. And who was that kid at the end? I thought that I heard him on something else before, oh well.

I hope for the next movie, they do have The Riddler, hopefully Jim Carey as Riddler since he was pretty good previously, even though the movie was terrible.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> I finally saw this movie after all the hype, and it was pretty good.
> 
> I'm sure everyone else has said it, but Heath's Joker was excellent. Though I'm not sure if Two-Face was dead or not, and if he was, is that the fate of all Batman villians besides Joker in these movies? Speaking of Two-Face, the makeup and effects used was excellent and I sort of believed that his face was actually burned the fuck up. And who was that kid at the end? I thought that I heard him on something else before, oh well.
> 
> I hope for the next movie, they do have The Riddler, hopefully Jim Carey as Riddler since he was pretty good previously, even though the movie was terrible.



Jim carrey is too cartoony to be the Riddler

The new Batman series is about realism alo the Riddler was never that much of a moron. He was more calm and likes to laugh at people's inability to figure out a riddle.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

So... how come no one noticed at the beginning of the movie a bus coming out of a hole in the bank? I wonder if that's normal on Gotham.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

^

LOL 

Well one it's a movie 

Two, that's probz like you say "normal Gotham" or everyone was too caught up in traffic.

Three There's was going to be an explosion a couple minutes later and no one ithe vicinity would notice because they'd all be dead


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

Lolz Gotham is a fun city.


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2008)

Eh, I honestly still doubt all the Riddler hype.  I mean, okay, if he's in it, he's in it, but right now all that's going around is speculation and rumor.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lolz Gotham is a fun city.



WAIT 

WAIT 

WAIT

I think I got it

People didn't notice it probz because they thought it was a poor driver rather than a robbery ?


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

Guy Pearce for Riddler. 

And hell no for Jim Carrey. Blaze pretty much said it all.


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2008)

Paul Bettany for Riddler. 

And just throw his wife in there somewhere too because she's gorgeous.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

Guy Pearce > Paul Bettany

Paul is to blonde. Riddler has nice lovely brown hair.


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2008)

Ledger dyed his hair, so can Bettany.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

He had to, its green. 

Guy already has brown hair, he doesn't have to go through the trouble of dying it.


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think hair color's a deciding factor anyway.  Dent's had different colored hair-- from red, to brown, to black.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

When was it red?


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2008)

I've definitely seen him with red hair, but that could have just been the artist.

Either way, I'm pretty sure his hair was originally black.  That's like saying Eckhart was bad in the role because his is a sandy brown.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

lol, I'm just kidding about the hair colors, silly. 

Guy Pearce.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

Koi said:


> I don't think hair color's a deciding factor anyway.  Dent's had different colored hair-- from red, to brown, to black.



You must be high or some shit

Oh wait, nevermind I know was you talkin bout that 

Tommy Jones awful ass impression of Two-face 

Also Eckhart was perfect as Dent


Two-face never had red-hair btw

The comic book version either

Also The riddler does not need red har or have it sprayed red

Just pick a dude that's a red-head don't spray that's fuckin retarded or someone without.

It worked with Ledger because he looked bad-ass for the riddler it'd look moronic in a billion different ways.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I thought that Lex should've killed the bitch with the dog. She's like Harley Quinn (although I like Harley...), useless and annoying.
> 
> But yea, I totally agree, flawed superheroes FTW.



which is why Lex's female henchmen in the comics are usually _useful_, like Mercy (who in the comics is part amazon which gives her super strength)

also yeah I agree I like my superheroes more human, but the thing about Superman is that despite all his powers he deeply and truly wishes he could be like everyone else, and since he can't he devotes himself so deeply to protecting everyone, and why he loves Lois so much, because she treats him like if he was human.  And in *well written* stories (not crap like Superman Returns) its _almost_ as compelling as when Batman or Daredevil face their imperfections.

which is why stories which not only include a fair amount of punching and shit blowing up, but also include great bits about Supes and the people around him (and I mean *good* stories, not shit like Smallville and Lois & Clark) are among my favorite comic stories, and why the death of Pa Kent in the original movie is one of the my favorite scenes in all of movie history.

though before you call me a "Superman Fanboy" or anything, please note I prefer Batman.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

Superman II is on right now on TV. I was gonna check it out but I missed like 30 minutes of it and I totally can't watch a movie from act II.

Anyways, I still hate Superman. But not even him should suffer what happened in Superman Returns.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I used to _hate _him a lot too for no good reason, but afterwards i find myself liking him, not loving him like I do Flash or Batman, just liking him a lot.  I would bet most if not all Superman haters would end up like me if they actually gave it a shot.

I'm just a stubborn bastard (which doesn't make me less right), so if people were bashing Bats I'd be even more defensive.

also another hero I strongly advocate a reboot for would be Daredevil.  He's hands down Marvel's best character and he gets stuck with shit like Affleck?


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't really remember that film but I somewhat agree. That film wasn't very memorable...obviously. xD

I wanna see a Spawn remake. Fuck, talk about bad actors....


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah, Great DD stories are very memorable and beyond badass.  this movie was *at best* the equivalent of the worst DD comic stories


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

I need to read more comics.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't really remember that film but I somewhat agree. That film wasn't very memorable...obviously. xD
> 
> I wanna see a Spawn remake. Fuck, talk about bad actors....



Aye, I hate how badly they fucked it up


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

only thing I liked was Bullseye, although really different from the comics it's impossible not to enjoy Colin Farrel's overacting and grandstanding.

but my #1 complaint was it was just plain mediocre, I mean I enjoy the average DD story than I do most other comics from any company.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm

I might get hate for this, but...

I think he could pull off The Riddler...


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

^

Sure why not 

But the question is whether or not he,ll finally shave for the sake of a Batman movie


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Three There's was going to be an explosion a couple minutes later and no one ithe vicinity would notice because they'd all be dead



There was no explosion. The grenades just had poisonous gas in them. Gordon, Batman and the GCPD even show up at the bank later on and it's still in one piece.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

Its awesome


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

iamj said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I might get hate for this, but...
> 
> I think he could pull off The Riddler...



No.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2008)

Nah... Dicaprio is better.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard a few people suggest David Tennant as the Riddler. I imagine he'd be working on Doctor Who when they start making the next movie but I think he'd play the role rather well.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

iamj said:


> Nah... Dicaprio is better.



Lay off the pipe 

It's slowly tearing away your mind.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 22, 2008)

I only hope any future movies of Batman doesn't include a sidekick.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I only hope any future movies of Batman doesn't include a sidekick.



Same here, the idea of seeing another failure like Batman Forever and Batman and Robin is just fucking horrifying.  If people really want to see Robin Bat girl and Nightwing then there should be a spin-off film dedicated to the Bat family.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 22, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I only hope any future movies of Batman doesn't include a sidekick.


I hope that the sidekicks, or at least Dick Grayson, do appear but well portrayed.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Same here, the idea of seeing another failure like Batman Forever and Batman and Robin is just fucking horrifying.  If people really want to see Robin Bat girl and Nightwing then there should be a spin-off film dedicated to the Bat family.


Hey now that was nothing to do with the fact Robin was included. It was they way many of the characters were written and portrayed (Mr Freeze for example is a good villian outside the movie) that ruined those two movies.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Lay off the pipe
> 
> It's slowly tearing away your mind.



If you look at Heath Ledger by his previous work, you would never guess he would have been able to pull off _that_ Joker.

Looking at DiCaprios previous work, there is absolutely NO question he is capable of doing it. He certainly has the look aswell... You're just judging him by the characters he has chosen to play. Which is unfair, because all of his "Tenny Bopper" roles, have ended...years ago. If Heath Ledger made Joker, DiCaprio can do thesame for Riddler. Both are actors who did roles, which were questionable at the time (Titanic, A Knights Tale?)

Ofcourse what will matter, is who comes up with the best version of The Riddler... Obviously Heath won the Joker race, so who all can win this? 

Besides, I don't think anyone has even considered DiCaprio for a Batman role.

I think he could kill it.. if he were able to really tap into the Riddler, like Heath did Joker ;p

I mean look... With the exception of his nose... this is pretty much a cartoonized DiCaprio. Sure this is only one artists rendition of Riddler, but it's how Ive always imagined him.




And it's not like i randomly chose him... I was seriously looking on IMDB for possible actors for this role... and after seeing DiCaprio in a Advertiement on imdb...i was like "Whoa! He could really work.."


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

damn why did Guy pass up on Daredevil? after that the studio settled for Affleck


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

DiCaprio seems like a fanish decision to me because he's a big name. Like Johnny Depp.



Gaiash said:


> I've heard a few people suggest David Tennant as the Riddler. I imagine he'd be working on Doctor Who when they start making the next movie but I think he'd play the role rather well.



Fuck David Tennant.



Kilowog said:


> damn why did Guy pass up on Daredevil? after that the studio settled for Affleck



Guy for DD remake. 

And Riddler


----------



## SPN (Aug 22, 2008)

Adam West > Christian Bale


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Family Guy Adam West>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Christian Bale>>>>>>>>the rest of humanity>>>>>>>Adam West batman


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

What the hell? West didn't even have muscles.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

yes but Family guy adam west has the superpower of debilitating radioactive cancer


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> DiCaprio seems like a fanish decision to me because he's a big name. Like Johnny Depp.




True, thats what I thought to, but I was originally trying to find some unknown, but really...look at em in comparison to the comic.. it's sick

and Fan? Nah  About the only movie of his I liked, was The Departed. Though, I'm sure I might like Gangs of New York...if I ever remembered to get and watch it...


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

The actors don't have to look_ exactly_ like them. I mean look at Heath, he has more of a square face then a long one.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2008)

Exactly, and they dont have to be some random nobody either.

Thats like saying "Morgan Freeman is too famous to be in BB/TDK".

btw, please change your avatar. it's highly annoying.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

his sig annoys me more


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

Exactly? Then why are you bitching that DiCaprio looks so much like Riddler?

And suck it. Like "why so serial" is even better.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

iamj said:


> Exactly, and they dont have to be some random nobody either.



Actually, it's better to have random people who aren't too known because that turns some people off to the people who are fond of movies such as Batman. Which is why we had Aaron eckhart who fucking owned at playing Harvy Dent/Two-face and Heath Ledger who people weren't too familiar with or fond of for playing a gay cowboy. Dipsticks like Dicaprio are fuckin chick flick dudes and too Brad Pittish to step into the action movie genres and he doesn't posses the weak wimpish Riddler physique necessary to play him.

David Tennant or Anthony Michael Hall 

Both seem cool for the role



or 




Both seem to possess the characteristic necessary to match the characters in the Batman series.

Although in my oppinion Tenant actually seems to possess the same winning streak that Ledger did when he played The Joker.



> btw, please change your avatar. it's highly annoying.



Change your avatar first

It's scaring my little cousin


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't like Tennat's nose, looks like he'll stab someone with it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't like Tennat's nose, looks like he'll stab someone with it.



And it looks like someone just finished baking the Riddler's nose 

Plus, the Riddler's not supposed to look handsome


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Plus, the Riddler's not supposed to look handsome



I know, but I don't wanna look at a chicken for 2 whole hours.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I know, but I don't wanna look at a chicken for 2 whole hours.



LOL

Well...  .... They,ll do something that makes him look better

and OH SHIT I JUST got a fucking brainstorm 

In the third movie they should totally fuckin include Barbara gordon I mean when she's the oracle. 



She can serve as Radio contct for Gordon and his squads 

They can include her in the story by saying that she's a college school girl got crippled while doing participating in some sort of activity. She has a boyfriend who started cheated on her and is trying to take her back and doesn't want to get back into dating because it wasn't worth her time and heard from her little brother of her father's heroic episodes the corruption going in Gotham how little time he's spending with them and accdentally tells her about how Two-face kidnapped them. She heads back to Gotham shocking her mother of how she dropped out and decided helping her father would be more worthy of her time. She serves Batman as radio contact s well as her father.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Michael Hall was a reporter in the movie, in order to make him fit they'd have to massively change the Riddler origin which would piss me off


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I read up about the Riddler yesterday. Really strikes me that unless the mythos is changed, he's gonna be a new character.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Michael Hall was a reporter in the movie, in order to make him fit they'd have to massively change the Riddler origin which would piss me off



Damn I didn't notice that 

Nevermind fuck that


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

You mean Michael C Hall AKA Dexter right? Damn hearing his name again just makes me want to re watch the whole series again.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2008)

I was thinking of MCH^ but he's to bulky I think



Chee said:


> Exactly? Then why are you bitching that DiCaprio looks so much like Riddler?
> 
> And suck it. Like "why so serial" is even better.



Actually it is.

Your avatar was some creepy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

But thanks.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Barbara Gordon?

I'm confused, was she his wife or daughter?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

His wife and niece are both named barbara.  in the comics his wife leaves him + takes the son as well because of something similar to what happened in TDK (expect this for next movie) and soon afterwards he adopted his brother's recently orphaned daughter


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Oooh okay, so was she the chick that got shot in The Killing Joke?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

yes.  She was the first Batgirl, she's now in a wheelchair and calls herself Oracle, she is pretty much the best hacker ever, her hub is connected all over the world with access to pretty much all knowledge online and passes them along to Batman and the JLA


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Suit me up uncle Alfred. 
And now I hate her. 

Anyways, she sounds cool but I don't think she'll make an appearance in Nolan's world.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

Her Oracle persona would make a bit more sense in the Nolan films than any of the other sidekicks, i mean the cell phone machine is tailor made for her


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

That was destroyed though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, but the cell phone machine won't be coming back.

Too much power for one person, remember?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

i was just making a point.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

And she's a woman. She'll either get fried or punched in the face.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

no she gets shot and paralyzed, you should know this


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

And then Batman hugs a naked Gordon in a cage.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

then he and joker have a nice long friendly laugh into the night

...

thanks for making me feel bad because this'll never happen Chee, you're a jerk


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't forget the many panels of Batman beating up the Joker.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, but the cell phone machine won't be coming back.
> 
> Too much power for one person, remember?



Since when did the Oracle care about limits on her powers? 



> His wife and niece are both named barbara. in the comics his wife leaves him + takes the son as well because of something similar to what happened in TDK (expect this for next movie) and soon afterwards he adopted his brother's recently orphaned daughter



I can definitely see him snapping at the Batman because of this 



I just wanna see The Oracle  She's just so cool 

I mean who wouldn't wanna see a cool hacker on Batman's side? 

Since Fox disapproves of it Batman can enlist her services 

Also I wanna see Poison Ivy and 


*Spoiler*: __ 





BANE! 






So he can....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

Bane is my 3rd favorite villain, right behind the obvious choices of Ra's and Joker.  He's so underrated


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

Imagine if they had Bane break Batman's back in the movie


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

that would be epic, but would require AT LEAST another movie to have Azrael be bats, fuck up then bruce comes in to reclaim the mantle, after undergoing badass training with lady shiva or course,


----------



## fghj (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I saw the movie finally, not bad. 3 villains in part 3?


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't like Bane and the whole broke his back thing.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Batman (89) is playing today on ABC Family. I'm gonna watch it and compare it to The Dark Knight.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't like Bane and the whole broke his back thing.






lol lol lol 

How couldn't you? 



			
				Kilowog said:
			
		

> that would be epic, but would require AT LEAST another movie to have Azrael be bats, fuck up then bruce comes in to reclaim the mantle, after undergoing badass training with lady shiva or course,



Well they can make it at the end of the movie

And Bane is arrested by the police

In the next movie Azrael is fired early by Bruce for his poor peformance as Batman.

Also if they put Bane in the next movie who do you think could play him? 

And If Barbara Gordon/The Oracle is too who should play her?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

Bane is just awesome, just read Vengeance of Bane 1 and 2, he's beyond badass


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## The Killstrike (Aug 24, 2008)

OH MY GOD WHERE IS DAT FRUM U MUST TELL ME


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2008)

Was expecting him to fire the 'bang' flag out at her.


----------



## The Killstrike (Aug 24, 2008)

plz tell where thats from


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2008)

Mortal Kombat vs DC a video game coming out this year.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2008)

Hell yes! Fingers crossed that he's played by Mark Hamill.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Mortal Kombat vs DC a video game coming out this year.



Expected to be totally epic


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman (89) is playing today on ABC Family. I'm gonna watch it and compare it to The Dark Knight.


It aired here in the UK yesterday too, it was impressive. I think that Jack Nicholson definatly perfected the randomness of the Joker as well as the look. Heath Ledger perfected his insanity and Mark Hamil perfected the voice.

My top 5 Batman films;
1) Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker (2007)
2) The Dark Knight (2008)
3) Batman (1989)
4) Batman: Mask of the Phantasm (1993)
5) Batman Begins (2005)


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! WHAT GAME IS THAT NAO!!!!! 



Gaiash said:


> It aired here in the UK yesterday too, it was impressive. I think that Jack Nicholson definatly perfected the randomness of the Joker as well as the look. Heath Ledger perfected his insanity and Mark Hamil perfected the voice.
> 
> My top 5 Batman films;
> 1) Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker (2007)
> ...



It sucked ass. 

First off, he was breathing like he was about to pass out throughout the film. He didn't sound crazy at all, most of the time he sounded bored. And when he did act crazy he would dance to Prince and plot his revenge against Batsy and try to get into the pants of that slut Vicky Vale. Joker from TDK just wants to watch the world burn and I find that 100% more threatening than some douche splattering paint on paintings.
Just cause B89 is old and a classic doesn't mean its good, IMO. I hate the movie wholeheartedly.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2008)

If your doing top 5

1. TDK
2. Batman vs. The Fearsome Foursome (1966)
3. Revenge of the Joker
4. rest


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

1. The Dark Knight
2. Batman Begins
3. Revenge of the Joker
4. Batman (89)
5. Batman Returns

I haven't seen the other animated movies (except Mystery of Batwoman but I didn't care much for it) and Batman Forever and Batman & Robin sucked so much.

---

Oh yea and I just found out why Nolan didn't do the Batcave and shot on location in Chicago. 

They built the Batcave and the whole Gotham as huge sets, its really time consuming and its hard work. I could see why Nolan changed it up, having to rebuild that crap AGAIN for the second one would be painful. xD

Anyways, I liked how they shot on location in Chicago. I think that was a great choice.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

> Domestic Total as of Aug. 24, 2008: $489,179,000 (Estimate)




One more week and it should be at $500,000,000.

Come on! Come on! So close to sinking Titanic!!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

my list

1 -TDK
2 - Mask of the Phantasm
3 - Begins
4 - Batman 89
5 - Return of the Joker
6 - Batman 66
7 - Batman Returns
8 - Batman Forever
9 - The old 1940's serials
3,00,898 - Batman & Robin


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

What villain is in Mask of the Phantasm?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

Phantasm and Joker


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> What villain is in Mask of the Phantasm?



The Joker is in it.

The Phantasm is based on a comic-book villain called the Reaper, who was a vigilante killer targeting the Mob. They are the other main villain, but by the end the Joker becomes they're target, and he's ready for them, so Batman has to save the Phantasm.

The identity of the Phantasm is pretty easy to figure out, and their motives are much more personal than pure vigilantism. It's an excellent film despite how obvious that is, and you should definitely see it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

it was also the start of the DCAU, I liked how the official "end" of the DCAU later ended up reshowing Phantasm


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh fuck, I need to rent this movie now then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

I loved "Phantasm" when I first saw it. For a cartoon, it was pretty creepy.

I saw it as a kid, and didn't figure that Phantasm would be a good character.....I liked how they did Joker in it because up until then, I thought he was kind of a joke.......


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 24, 2008)

Seen it today.

Wow, I loved it ! That Joker is so epic !! And the darkness in this story... I really enjoyed it.

2-face had a short existence, but it made more sense than anything in the comics.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh fuck, I need to rent this movie now then.



Or you can buy it 

Today movies like Mask of the Phantasm are surprisingly cheap


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Seen it today.
> 
> Wow, I loved it ! That Joker is so epic !! And the darkness in this story... I really enjoyed it.
> 
> 2-face had a short existence, but it made more sense than anything in the comics.



Certainly is dark. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Or you can buy it
> 
> Today movies like Mask of the Phantasm are surprisingly cheap



If I really like it I'll buy it.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved "Phantasm" when I first saw it. For a cartoon, it was pretty creepy.
> 
> I saw it as a kid, and didn't figure that Phantasm would be a good character.....*I liked how they did Joker in it because up until then, I thought he was kind of a joke....... *



Oh, come on. He had some pretty good moments before that.

_The Jokers' Favor_ was pretty clever, and the one where he actually tries to copyright fish (which I think is also in the comic) is brilliant just for the sheer outrageousness of it all, and how far he'll go for such a crazy plan.

Not to mention the one where he goes crazy because some tycoon had used his face and name for a casino, the one where he and the other villains are trading "almost got 'em" Batman stories (actually, that was the name of the episode- _Almost Got 'Em_. And the one where he is threatening to set off a bomb and Batman and Robin need Harley' help to stop him......

Wow. There are no bad Joker momemts, are there? 

I'll admit, though, that _Phantasm_ is still one of his darkest ones, and one of the best.

*@Chee-* You should know that Joker does'nt appear 'till about half-way through the film.

Also, it hints at an origin for him, one that is in-line with the writers' version of him half-faking insanity as an excuse/ cover for his life of crime. It does'nt go into any depth, but just so you know.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, I heard that he doesn't pop up until later. But that's fine, even the slightest bit of Joker makes me happy. 

I thought when Joker pushed Harley out of a window it was pretty scary. I never really saw him as a joke.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2008)

What Joker did to Jason Todd was probably one of the most saddest things I've read in comics. I won't tell you anymore as it's a spoiler.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol woooooooooooooooow, I'm actually seeing Batman Forever for the 1st time, since I was a kid. And omfg this movie is fail. "Hey Two-Face, show me how to punch a guy"  It doesn't even deserve to carry the Batman name.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

most if not all DVDs double pack Mask of the Phantasm with Sub-Zero (a halfway decent Mr. Freeze story, that helped bridge the original BTAS with the TNBA) and are really cheap, saw it at the airport for $4 once.


----------



## Even (Aug 24, 2008)

Mask of the Phantasm was really good  I saw it on YouTube  Who knows it might still be there


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

wow so no one here has bothered to check the trading post


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I was never a big Batman fan and I only knew him from the 89 movie and the cartoons.....


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wow so no one here has bothered to check the trading post



Eh, I have a 50 inch. I'd rather watch it on there than on my computer.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 24, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> What Joker did to Jason Todd was probably one of the most saddest things I've read in comics. I won't tell you anymore as it's a spoiler.




It happened 20 years ago, it's hardly a spoiler since it's been retconned since then.


----------



## Micku (Aug 25, 2008)

Mask of the Phantasm was a pretty good batman movie. When I was a kid though, I thought it was boring, but I loved the intro to it. I think this was the first time the Joker creep'd me out a little. I wasn't really afraid of the Joker before though.

Batman TAS had a lot of good stories besides the Joker. Most of my favorite epps are the ones without the Joker though. There was an episode about this invisible guy who wanted his daughter back. There was baby-doll. 

I loved the Batman TAS version of the origin of Two Face. It's my favorite incarnation of the mass tv/movies media. Robin's Reckoning is probably the best Robin related story in the series. Feat of Clay kickass with the origin of Clayface. The Cat and the Claw is also very awesome.

Most of the origin tales of Batman TAS were awesome. I personally liked the Two Face one better than them all. 

Some of the scarer Joker actions came much later in the series for me. The Joker did have his moments, but never truly gave me a fright before. Of course, Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker would be mention. Mad love kickass, but it was more of a Harley tale. Joker's Favor was also pretty good, but the Joker never did creep me out that much. 

The only thing about the Joker that creep'd me out when I was a kid was when the laughing gas was used on his victims and show a very scary dead smile and whenever he gets really angry.

My favorite Joker story though, Detective 826 spoilers:
*Spoiler*: __ 





 It was in the comics. It was about Joker trapped Robin in a car and just started running over people, trying to make him crack and go insane, although he said he'll let him go after a short ride I think, he was lying of course. The Joker was just acting like nothing was unusual, and just kept on talking to Robin casually while he ran over people. In the back sit, there were two dead people, having that scary grin on them faces because of Joker gas. The Joker made a bit light of it, and taunted Robin on his attempt to escape. Eventually, Robin escapes because he distracted the Joker by talking about some old school comedian, and toss the Joker out of the car.




Edit:

Y'know what I did notice about some of these Joker stories in the comics. It looks awesome on paper, as an idea, but it's very rare for someone to execute it out to be really epic. Maybe it's just me though, but there are a lot of cheesy stuff out there. Not that there aren't good, but...not as epic as I hoped.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

So I just saw Batman: The Dark Knight.
I've never seen any other Batman movie. This was kinda boring compared to the cartoons too but ...


Joker <33333333333


He's my new EinsteinLuff!!!

Are the other Batman movies good? What are your opinions as to which ones should I watch and in what order if applicable. 
I've heard Batman and Robin is really gay. Do you think its still worth watching for the lulz when I'm drunk?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2008)

lol 

in before merge


----------



## martryn (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, to answer your question, watch Batman Begins, and stop there.  Then remember that you're going back in time and that there is no continuity.  Then watch Batman and Batman Forever.  Then forget about Batman.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> lol
> 
> in before merge


I was so excited I forgot =[

I reported my post!


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Lol woooooooooooooooow, I'm actually seeing Batman Forever for the 1st time, since I was a kid. And omfg this movie is fail. "Hey Two-Face, show me how to punch a guy"  It doesn't even deserve to carry the Batman name.



Enjoy Batman & Robin.


----------



## Akira (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw TDK in the Imax (3D cinema) yesterday, and I've gotta saw it was awesome. Ledger absolutely stole the show and I'm struggling to think up any criticism of it.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the sound quality in the IMAX version. Fantastic.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> Enjoy Batman & Robin.



Haha naw, i saw that recently i believe. Bain fucking sucked if that was the one he was in.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, that was the one with Bain.

Bat nipples got really hard around Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, that was the one with Bain.
> 
> Bat nipples got really hard around Mr. Freeze.




Ughhh ArnyFreeze was pretty damn fail. But better than Tommy 2face i suppose. Did anyone besides me laugh like hell at how horribly at Bain's transformation? Almost as bad as this.


----------



## Table (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw it again today 

I had to drag my sister to it as she hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2008)

What's up with the wiminz and not wanting to see this movie? 

I swear if all the women in the world would have the balls to see this movie it would've surpassed Titanic by now.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

so chee did you read the joker stuff you recent "bought" at borders?


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2008)

I read one, the one where Joker is sent to prison for a crime he didn't commit. I'm "buying" another one right now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2008)

I actually liked Arnold as Mr. Freeze. I just hated the dialogue......

Sheesh, the "Adam and Eeeeevil" thing almost made me lose my lunch.

Bane's transformation was pretty lame......which is a shame because the special effects overall were pretty good.....


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

the portrayal of bane in that movie is one of the top 10 crimes in all adaptations


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 26, 2008)

Micku said:


> Mask of the Phantasm was a pretty good batman movie. When I was a kid though, I thought it was boring, but I loved the intro to it. I think this was the first time the Joker creep'd me out a little. I wasn't really afraid of the Joker before though.
> 
> Batman TAS had a lot of good stories besides the Joker. Most of my favorite epps are the ones without the Joker though. There was an episode about this invisible guy who wanted his daughter back. There was baby-doll.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised that you did not mention the Heart of Ice episodes, aka Mr. Freeze origin story. That was probably the best BTAS story made. Hell, it actually won an Emmy. But BTAS definitely improved a lot of the villains back stories and such. Clayface was originally just a two-bit goon who fell in magic clay in the comics, whereas in the cartoon he was an actor who had a drug addiction that ran in trouble with the mob. Big improvement in my opinion.

Anyway, I just watched this in IMAX today. It was awesome. Now I really understand why Heath Ledger is considered the best Joker. Holy Shit. 

Does anyone know if Two Face is actually dead or not? He appeared dead, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm surprised that you did not mention the Heart of Ice episodes, aka Mr. Freeze origin story. That was probably the best BTAS story made. Hell, it actually won an Emmy. But BTAS definitely improved a lot of the villains back stories and such. Clayface was originally just a two-bit goon who fell in magic clay in the comics, whereas in the cartoon he was an actor who had a drug addiction that ran in trouble with the mob. Big improvement in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, I just watched this in IMAX today. It was awesome. Now I really understand why Heath Ledger is considered the best Joker. Holy Shit.
> 
> Does anyone know if Two Face is actually dead or not? He appeared dead, but I'm not sure.



He's most likely not since he fell from a pretty far  height and if Batman could survive it then so could he not to mention he survived a car crash. So yeah, he's not dead.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

Get ready guys, this time next year the guy in my avatar WILL be Batman, it's all but officially confirmed.  Bruce's days are numbered 



Chee said:


> I read one, the one where Joker is sent to prison for a crime he didn't commit. I'm "buying" another one right now.



so what'd ya think of it?  I liked it, though it's far from Chuck Dixon's best work with the character.  I did lol at that last page (Batman: You owe me your lifee.  Joker:NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

Batman had armor one, Harvey Dent did not. He's dead.

And I loved it. The preist part was hilarous! "He's confessing!!!!!!!"


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's up with the wiminz and not wanting to see this movie?
> 
> I swear if all the women in the world would have the balls to see this movie it would've surpassed Titanic by now.



I know a lot of girls that like it actually, but yeah, I know what you mean.


The only way I finally convinced my sister was because she's a film minor, so I told her it was a legendary film, thus imperative that she see it


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

My cinema teacher asked if everyone has seen The Dark Knight. Half of the class rose their hands and most of them were men.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw it again last night, it's still just as awesome.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 27, 2008)

I need to go see it again. I've only seen it in theaters once.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

I brought my sister to see it, she's 14


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 27, 2008)

Well you need to take her again. Once isn't enough. Trust me, it isn't.


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea, you'll need to see it again. I picked up a lot of stuff the second time (even the third time) and plainly seeing those Joker scenes is epic.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anyone besides me been quoting Joker lines since the movie's release? I find myself talking in my Joker voice to myself a lot more often. Like whenever I start going into deep thought I hear Heath's Joker voice in my mind saying my thoughts. Going insane perhaps?


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 27, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Has anyone besides me been quoting Joker lines since the movie's release? I find myself talking in my Joker voice to myself a lot more often. Like whenever I start going into deep thought I hear Heath's Joker voice in my mind saying my thoughts. Going insane perhaps?



You're just a freak...   Like me.


----------



## Micku (Aug 27, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> *I'm surprised that you did not mention the Heart of Ice episodes, aka Mr. Freeze origin story.* That was probably the best BTAS story made. Hell, it actually won an Emmy. But BTAS definitely improved a lot of the villains back stories and such. Clayface was originally just a two-bit goon who fell in magic clay in the comics, whereas in the cartoon he was an actor who had a drug addiction that ran in trouble with the mob. Big improvement in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, I just watched this in IMAX today. It was awesome. Now I really understand why Heath Ledger is considered the best Joker. Holy Shit.
> 
> *Does anyone know if Two Face is actually dead or not? He appeared dead, but I'm not sure.*



I didn't? Opps. But it goes without saying that BTAS pretty much has good background story on the villains. And I really liked the animation in Heart of Ice. It was better than usual I think.

And Two Face appeared to be dead. And Gordan put a memorial for Harry Dent too. It sucks that Two Face died, I rather him survived and just be sent to jail or something, secretly. 

But who knows, maybe Nolan would come back to it and Two Face actually lived. The fall wasn't really that high, so he could've lived if Nolan or another director/writer wishes him to be. It's safe to assume that he is dead though, he pretty much warps the story.

I liked Two Face in the movie though. Especially when he puts the gun towards his own head and flipped his coin. I was like, "damn". And the way he talked in the end sometimes really surprised me a bit, but Two Face needed a little bit more development, Dent was pretty good. That's why I didn't want him to die. 




LeathaFace said:


> Has anyone besides me been quoting Joker lines since the movie's release? I find myself talking in my Joker voice to myself a lot more often. Like whenever I start going into deep thought I hear Heath's Joker voice in my mind saying my thoughts. Going insane perhaps?



Dude, Joker in your thoughts is scary thought 

But I do sometimes imagine the Joker scenes in my head. I really like the interview with Brian Dougless, the fake batman. And when the Joker were mumbling and then yelling at batman, telling him to hit him. That scene was more epic than I initially thought by the trailers. Correction, I didn't really think that scene was epic at all by the trailers, but then the movie came, and I was like damn.


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

The fall was pretty high guys.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 27, 2008)

True that. A fall from that height would ether just about anybody.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 27, 2008)

They never said he died, so it's pretty ambiguous at the moment.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 27, 2008)

This movie was so epic in every way. If this movie doesn't get Picture of The Year, then I will go crazy. This movie is hands down the best movie I have seen in my life so far.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2008)

BloodofAnUchiha said:


> If this movie doesn't get Picture of The Year, then I will go crazy.


Oh really, come the morning after the oscars, you better be in the news.


----------



## Koi (Aug 27, 2008)

BloodofAnUchiha said:


> This movie was so epic in every way. If this movie doesn't get Picture of The Year, then I will go crazy. This movie is hands down the best movie I have seen in my life so far.



... 

You obviously haven't seen many movies, then.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 27, 2008)

It was my opinion, dont like it ? Then deal with it. Respect my opinion and I will respect yours. Isnt that they way it works ?


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2008)

Koi said:


> ...
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many movies, then.



Oh, I'm sorry I forgot your a Star Wars Clone Warstard 

Don't worry It's alright that you're an idiot who likes crappy shit like Star Wars


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

BloodofAnUchiha said:


> It was my opinion, dont like it ? Then deal with it. Respect my opinion and I will respect yours. Isnt that they way it works ?


It is, but TDK is definitely not 'Best Picture' material.  It'll probably win awards for maybe sound and art direction, but never Best Picture.  It's not the best movie ever.  Don't let IMDB fool you.


Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh, I'm sorry I forgot your a Star Wars Clone Warstard
> 
> Don't worry It's alright that you're an idiot who likes crappy shit like Star Wars



Sorry you can't use proper grammar/capitalization but you think _I'm_ the idiot here.   Star Wars were, when the first trilogy was made, ahead of their time.  Yeah, I can appreciate that.  Sorry I like something original, instead of relying on a retelling of a retelling of a _comic_.

Not my fault that you've got your head so far up Nolan's ass that you come off as an insecure asshole that defends TDK like it's your own dick or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

"Not my fault that you've got your head so far up Nolan's ass that you come off as an insecure asshole that defends TDK like it's your own dick or something."

I agree with this in regards to most fanboys of TDK. 

Best director of all time? Nolan. Best movie of all time? TDK. Ugh, they're just ruining the experience.

I will say it's probably the best superhero movie of all time, but do I think it deserves best picture? If it does get it, it's because of Heath Ledger's death.

If "Jaws" couldn't get best picture because it was too commercial, then why should "TDK"?

But anyway, before I spur the wrath of the fanboys, I will remind you it's so far my favorite movie of the year.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

You don't like Star Wars!? 
I like the original three but I don't care for the newer four. 

And I think TDK will be nominated for most of Oscars, win maybe one or two. Best picture? Nah. I love this movie to death and I am a Nolan fangirl (har har Martial) but be realistic.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Don't worry It's alright that you're an idiot who likes crappy shit like Star Wars


The original Star Wars trilogy is a classic, its hardly idiotic to like a classic.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> You don't like Star Wars!?
> I like the original three but I don't care for the newer four.
> 
> And I think TDK will be nominated for most of Oscars, win maybe one or two. Best picture? Nah. I love this movie to death and I am a Nolan fangirl (har har Martial) but be realistic.



I like the Original Star Wars 

I just don't like Star Wars Clone Wars  movie that came out


----------



## Micku (Aug 28, 2008)

Koi said:


> It is, but *TDK is definitely not 'Best Picture' material.*  It'll probably win awards for maybe sound and art direction, but never Best Picture.  *It's not the best movie ever. * Don't let IMDB fool you.



Bah...

Why isn't it "Best Picture" caliber? Because it's a superhero action adventure? Is it really because of it's genre? Because I don't see why it shouldn't be mention as one of the best picture of this year, especially if something like Lords of the Ring and Titanic were in the past. 

This movie is a mixture of realism of mob activity, crime film, and the fantasy world of Batman. It's the quality of the film that determined how good it is, not really it's genre. 

And for me, there's no such thing as "best movie ever" like there is no such thing as "best game ever." Movies have different genre, comedies, romantic, crime, fantasy, and children type movies. As I said before, it depends on the quality of the film that determined how good it is, but no one movie is better than all other movies. There are things I like in one movie and I like some things in another movie, and they could be two different genre. 

Saying what is the best movie ever is a opinion. Like how I can say, Before Sunrise/Sunset is the best romantic movies ever. I can also say that Wall-E is better than Toy Story. America Beauty is better Forrest Gump or Scarface is better than Godfather, Star Wars is better than Harry Potter, or the other way around or anything like that. It's a opinion, but it's what popular opinion what counts for these like "best picture" and stuff. 

But when people say, "it's the best movie evar!!111" it's their opinion. They are entitle to it, even though you might not agree with them. But if you say "insert name" is the best movie ever, then you are not any different from them. You just have a different view of what you consider to be a good movie. 

If there's no movie that's better than The Dark Knight this year, it may win. I doubt it since I think there are some good movies coming in the fall and I doubt a superhero movie will win best picture. But, TDK is really good and if there's any superhero movie that could win best picture, it would be this one.



			
				Gaiash said:
			
		

> The original Star Wars trilogy is a classic, its hardly idiotic to like a classic.



Hmph. I wasn't that into Star Wars before I played Knights of the Old Republic, amazing game BTW, great storyline. Although, I never really watched the original trilogy until I played KotOR. 

Overall though, I don't really think the Star Wars movies were that good, all of them. They have some cool moments here and there, but the acting sort'a sucked. The storyline is ok, but it would've been better if the acting was better. The ideal character development is good for all the movies, however, I didn't like how Lucas and his team execute it. Especially the prequels. The original trilogy was petty good for its time. 

The Star Wars universe is interesting and a bit creative, but the actual movies? They're ok IMO. The special effects are awesome though.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I like the Original Star Wars
> 
> I just don't like Star Wars Clone Wars  movie that came out


I haven't seen the new Clone Wars movie yet, I'm going to wait until the DVD since I heard Grievous either isn't there or suffers from Venom Syndrome and Grievous was the only reason I'd consider seeing this movie on the big screen. The 2D Clone Wars series was pretty good, especially the second season with General Grievous.



Micku said:


> This movie is a mixture of realism of mob activity, crime film, and the fantasy world of Batman. It's the quality of the film that determined how good it is, not really it's genre.


I don't think Koi was refering to the genre.



Micku said:


> Overall though, I don't really think the Star Wars movies were that good, all of them. They have some cool moments here and there, but the acting sort'a sucked. The storyline is ok, but it would've been better if the acting was better. The ideal character development is good for all the movies, however, I didn't like how Lucas and his team execute it. Especially the prequels. The original trilogy was petty good for its time.
> 
> The Star Wars universe is interesting and a bit creative, but the actual movies? They're ok IMO. The special effects are awesome though.


As you said everyone has their own opinion. My point was simply that you can hardly call someone idiotic if they like a classic, even if you yourself don't like said classic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, Chee is a fanGIRL? 

Hmmm, even though I've stated this before, I'm going to post examples as to why Nolan should NOT direct a third Batman movie. In fact, if you're true fans, you shouldn't want him too either.

Let's look at how trilogies worked in the past.....

Alien: Alien and Aliens are classics. Alien 3 was initially hated when it was released(although it has somewhat been reavalutated because the studios really screwed over David Fincher). Hence, studios fucked it up even though it had a great director helming it.

Jaws: Not a great example because "Jaws 2" wasn't all that, but "Jaws 3" basically showed the series was dying...

Terminator: I actually kind of liked "Terminator 3", and a lot of people were impressed with it. But the rest of he people hated it. Even the guys who liked it, however, generally state it was the weakest of the trilogy.

X-men: X3 was considered a disapointment, becoming a hammy action movie. Although people tend to blame Ratner for this, I disagree. The problems were mainly with the script. Oddly, Synger should have directed this and Ratner should have directed "Superman Returns".

Superman: I didn't like Superman II, but alot of people really did. Yet no one really likes "Superman 3".

Romero's Dead Trilogy: "Night" was great. "Dawn" was great. Even though alot of people respect "Day of the Dead", it's considered to be the weakest of the trilogy. 

Poltergeist: Even though I was okay with it, Poltergeist III is considered to be the worst of the trilogy.

Spider-Man: This is the easiest one. When the first Spiderman came out, everyone was praising Raimi similar to how they are praising Nolan. Now Spiderman can't be mentioned without a mention of how bad "Spiderman 3" was(even though I was okay with it). Also, the reason why it was so flawed was because Spiderman 2 was so successful the studios had to rape the production.

Blade: Blade 3 was considered the weakest after the badass Blade 2.

Godfather: I haven't seen the third one, but everyone seems to think it's the worst of them.

Pirates of the Caribbean: It seems I'm one of the few fans of this film, but it's an odd example because people tend to either like this one and hate part 2, or vice versa.

Matrix: This is an easy one, although it's reception was similar to the "Pirates" , it depends how much you like part 2. 

Star Wars: "Return of the Jedi" was considered a disapointment compared to the other 2. Oddly, it was the complete reverse with the newer star wars films.

Shrek:  another easy one.....

Mummy: Mummy 3 seems to be the least popular.

The last Batman series: This is a wierd one because "Batman Forever" wasn't as popular with fans of the first two films, but detractors of the first two films tended to like "Batman Forever" a bit more.

There are a few exceptions, such as Leone's "Man with no name" trilogy. Occasionally a big movie will get sequels that go direct to video, and somehow they turn out okay. But rarely the third in a trilogy.

But it seems the studios really dominate the productions of "Part 3", and/or the filmmakers are being rushed into making it before the story can be solidified, so part 3's usually suck, or are disapointing in some way. Do you guys really want a blemish on Nolans name?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be so sure say the third movie will be made of fail or will blemish Nolans name.

Yes it will be very hard to top TDK, or even damn near impossible to, but all I'm saying is I think Nolan should come back to direct the third film and finish the trilogy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

Except the TDK was too much of a hit. The studios will now basically tell Nolan what to do. Nolan will probably be paid alot and will take the job, but will basically be working directly under the studios.

It will be "Spiderman 3" all over again.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Why would the studios tell Nolan what to do? Obviously what Nolan is doing has been bringing in the big bucks, if they interfered we'd get another Batman Forever.

I'm strongly against sequels as well, but I just wanna see more. Nolan is the right guy to do it. Better than TDK? Never, but it will be good probably on Batman Begin's level.


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I don't think Koi was refering to the genre.


Exactly, I wasn't.  TDK'll probably be showered with technical awards, though, that's undeniable.  



> As you said everyone has their own opinion. My point was simply that you can hardly call someone idiotic if they like a classic, even if you yourself don't like said classic.



Agreed.  And a lot of people complain about the acting in the SW flicks, but it's not actually the _acting_ that sucks.  It's really not.  It's just that Lucas can*not* wright dialogue to save his fucking life.  He's got a brilliantly creative mind, but just sucks as a writer.  And a director.



Chee said:


> Why would the studios tell Nolan what to do? Obviously what Nolan is doing has been bringing in the big bucks, if they interfered we'd get another Batman Forever.
> 
> I'm strongly against sequels as well, but I just wanna see more. Nolan is the right guy to do it. Better than TDK? Never, but it will be good probably on Batman Begin's level.



Because Nolan is first a director, and only one of three producers.  On TDK, anyway.  If there's a sequel there's no guarantee that he'd even direct it, let alone produce it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

The studios don't realize they suck when it comes to filmmaking. They are just businessman.

Raimi was doing the same thing with Spiderman, but the studios basically told him he "needed to do this and that", and Raimi couldn't complain because he was being paid like $40,000,000.

They will buy Nolan out the same way. The Batman movies have always been a struggle but TDK was the first one that was almost universally liked and was a massive success. Burton fought against him and was eventually fired for that(Enter Schumaker). Oddly, I'm not sure if Schumaker had as many difficulties, being he took full blame for "Batman and Robin".

They did mess around with "Batman Begins", but mainly just in the early stages.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Why would the studios tell Nolan what to do? Obviously what Nolan is doing has been bringing in the big bucks, if they interfered we'd get another Batman Forever.
> 
> I'm strongly against sequels as well, but I just wanna see more. Nolan is the right guy to do it. *Better than TDK? Never, but it will be good probably on Batman Begin's level*.



Agreed.

Nolan probably wants to do a third film more than anyone. Yes the studio definitely wants to get one in the works as soon as possible, but it would be best to do it when Nolan is ready and not try and push out a third film just to rake in more money.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Wasn't Nolan the producer for TDK as well?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

The Producers don't always have a final say. They are not the studios. They're generally responcible for the funds and hiring everyone. Even if this were the case, Nolan isn't the only producer.

Now I can be wrong. Maybe Nolan had it in his contract that he gets full creative control. I have a feeling this was the case for TDK, as usually when the studios fuck something up, it's in the script or casting. If I remember correctly, alot of people thought Ledger was a bad choice for the Joker, and I'm sure the studios were a bit concerned about that as well. It really all comes down to whether Nolan sells out or not, like Raimi did.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

I doubt he will, he always seems very smart from his interviews and knows what he is doing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

Some would say the smart thing would be to accept $40,000,000.............remember, directors work for money..

Or would say the smart thing to do is bow out, stop while your ahead.

Making good movies isn't a matter of being smart. It's inspiration, talent and making sure you have a good movie before you send it into production. I suppose I mainly worry that they are rushing into a third Batman too quickly.

I'd have more faith if Nolan went on to do something else before returning to doing a third Batman(sort of like how he did "The Prestige" after "Batman Begins"). Then during that time, the story can be developed more.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it does matter, cause if your dumb you make dumb movies. If your smart, you make smart movies. Nolan is smart, he makes smart movies.

Everybody works for money, but you know what? What really counts is the quality not the quantity. Not every director is a greedy bastard and if they cut corners and just say "screw it" then what? Your movie LOOSES the profit. If they work hard and do it right, what do we get? We get The Dark Knight. Your movie GAINS profit. What is smart? Cut corners and be a greedy bastard? Or do the hard work and watch your movie prosper?
There are exceptions.

And Nolan probably is going to do something other then Batman next, nobody knows right now. You sound so depressing Martial. Have some faith, seriously.


----------



## Xion (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee, I can't say you're not devoted. 

This movie is sooooo 2008.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

It's still 2008 though so I still have 4 more months of TDKtarding. 





> Chee  635
> Blaze of Glory  180
> Kilowog  168
> gesy hyuga  131
> ...


I dunno whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2008)

MarritalHorror you are out your damn mind if you say Batman movie 3 will be fucked.

In comparison to all movies that came out this summer The Dark knight conquered everything else failed.

This movie a fucking  A +


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2008)

TDK is one of the best films I ever saw


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 28, 2008)

Even said:


> TDK is one of the best films I ever saw



Go get some  son!


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Vono, whut in the world is your set from?


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

It's from Tarsem Singh's _The Fall._


God damn do I love Tarsem.  I want to see that movie so badly.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> In comparison to all movies that came out this summer The Dark knight conquered everything else failed.


Come on now. There have been some great movies this summer, including Wall-E which I like the most out of this years movies. The Dark Knight is a great movie but there are other great movies to see.

The only thing I don't like about The Dark Knight is people aren't giving other movies the praise they deserve because their too busy saying how amazing The Dark Knight is.

Theres nothing wrong with talking about the movie, especially if you loved it but don't forget about the other movies that you enjoyed besides The Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

So you don't like The Dark Knight because of the fans...? Someone else replied to a post like yours so I'm going to repeat it, I find it ridiculously stupid to hate a film because of the fanbase.

It's like Star Wars. The fans are rabid but that doesn't stop me from liking the film. Heck, I could care less about the fans because they aren't even in the movie. Ignore them, they will get over it sooner or later.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yes it does matter, cause if your dumb you make dumb movies. If your smart, you make smart movies. Nolan is smart, he makes smart movies.
> 
> Everybody works for money, but you know what? What really counts is the quality not the quantity. Not every director is a greedy bastard and if they cut corners and just say "screw it" then what? Your movie LOOSES the profit. If they work hard and do it right, what do we get? We get The Dark Knight. Your movie GAINS profit. What is smart? Cut corners and be a greedy bastard? Or do the hard work and watch your movie prosper?
> There are exceptions.
> ...



Nah, I've heard smart directors who are arguably the worst ever....have you ever seen a Uwe Boll interview? He's surprisingly intelligent. Bruno Mattei is another example(although Uwe Boll doesn't seem to realize his movies suck, unless it's just for publicity, while Mattei admitts his movies sucked)

Once again, talent and intelligence are different things. Mathew McCounoghey(can't pronounce his last name) is talented....but have you seen what how he acts outside of the movies?

You're right, not every director is like that, but at a high enough price I think most will sell out. They will still try, but it won't always be up to them.

Notice how Sam Raimi showed more style in Spiderman 3? That's because he knew the script sucked and was trying to make up for it with some cool directing. 

I 100% agree with you on how this SHOULD be, but the fact of the matter is that it isn't the case. I think it's worse for superhero movies because they try to think about the fanbase. It's why the older Batman movies always had 3 villains. Unfortunately, they don't know how to write and that's why these movies often suck.

Sometimes, the director screws up in the same way. They think they're screenwriters, but they''re not and often this will harm a movie.

Once again, if Nolan sells out, he will still try to do a good movie. He just won't have full control so if the studios tell him he has to do something, he will do it. 

Now, I say Nolan should stop for Nolans sake. Even if he sells out, it will probably be better than if they get someone else. 

I do sound depressing, that's because I'm more familiar with the movie business. 

I'm going to give you an example. There is a movie called "Lisa and the Devil", which was directed by Mario Bava. It's a great movie, but the studios didn't have faith in it, despite the fact Bava was very respected, famous at the time, and his previous movie was a huge hit. Hence, the producer rewrote the story to make it more commercial(It was renamed "House of Exorcism"), and it was a success...although most people don't like it very much.

I personally think most of the success of TDK was due to Heath Ledger. Not necessarily due to his death, but because of the hype surrounding his performance. Otherwise, the 3 hour running time would have scared people away, although I'm sure it would be successful.

I'm kind of rambling, but the fact is "TDK" was too successful for its own good, and even if Nolan gets creative control, it will be after a long battle......

But you never know. If he does do another, then I will see it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2008)

Rather than all this pointless debating on what will or won't happen, I prefer to take the wait and see approach.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ I agree. But, I can't help but reply. 



> *There are exceptions.*



Just quoting that again for you Martial.

I just dunno what to say. You're the type that generalizes way to much when the truth is every single director/writer/film/studio/producer everything is different. I have faith in Nolan, he seems to be very smart (not book smart...although he does seem book smart, I mean smart in the business) in what he does, what he directs, what he writes, what he adapts...I mean he just doesn't seem to be the type to sell out. I could be wrong, but I'm looking at the brightside, I mean not every director has the balls to flip over a semi without CGI and Nolan did it. He's a hard worker that appreciates his films and I don't think he's a sell out.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> So you don't like The Dark Knight because of the fans...? Someone else replied to a post like yours so I'm going to repeat it, I find it ridiculously stupid to hate a film because of the fanbase.


I agree and often make that point. I don't hate The Dark Knight, I love it, it's my second favourate film of this year after Wall-E. What I meant was that it's only flaw is that because people like it so much they aren't giving any attention to other great movies. I have no other issues with the fanbase.

Sorry if you missunderstood, I have Autism and have trouble explaining things at times. I was in no way insulting The Dark Knight, it is an amazing film that I really enjoyed and in fact the first Batman film I saw in the cinema. I just think its not the only great film this year.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Nah, I've heard smart directors who are arguably the worst ever....have you ever seen a Uwe Boll interview? He's surprisingly intelligent. Bruno Mattei is another example(although Uwe Boll doesn't seem to realize his movies suck, unless it's just for publicity, while Mattei admitts his movies sucked)
> 
> Once again, talent and intelligence are different things. Mathew McCounoghey(can't pronounce his last name) is talented....but have you seen what how he acts outside of the movies?
> 
> ...



No actually more dumb

You're speaking more of if's instead of will as if you know Nolan

No one will take control of Nolan's movie

and if they do it's going to be on their ass

Also take a look at everything 

This is WB studios over the last couple years they,ve hardly done anything to fuck up a franchise.

They're smarter than the motherfuckers who make Star Wars and Spiderman films.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea, so far WB has been pretty smart.
Fox has been fucking up lately though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Vono, whut in the world is your set from?



"The Fall," had to give Ellen a break...for a little bit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

er, WB isn't necessarily any smarter than other studios.

I personally feel they fucked up the Harry Potter franchise with the 5th HP movie. They made SpeedRacer, oh that was a popular one........One missed Call, that sucked too. License to Wed.....speaks for itself. Oh, Superman Returns. Wasn't everybody bitching about that in the other thread?

You might want to look at the movies they make before saying something that stupid. 

Actually, the last comment about "They're smarter than the people who make Star Wars films"........You do realize that recent SW cartoon movie was a WB co-production, right?

The fact of the matter is that every studio has it's good and bad ones. Before you start freaking out at me at this, you should at least do your research about what you're talking about. 

Am I generalizing about Nolan? Maybe, I'm just really pointing out there hasn't been a successful original trilogy("Lord of the Rings" doesn't count, since that was a book) in quite some time........Nolan is a great director, but I don't necessarily think he's any more talented than Raimi or the Wachowski brothers.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 28, 2008)

But yea Martial I think you are generalizing Nolan a little bit. No matter how many times people fail at something, there's always a chance of someone who can come along & change that. I believe Nolan, can make a successful trilogy. But only time can tell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought the same thing with those Wachowski's! THEY BROKETH ME HEART! WAAAAHHHH*runs away crying*


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't like christian bale's voice when he becomes batman 

he sounds....... constipated


----------



## Xion (Aug 28, 2008)

iiTohsakaxx said:


> I don't like christian bale's voice when he becomes batman
> 
> he sounds....... constipated



That's the way they wanted it for whatever inane reason. 

"I....am....constipated."


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 28, 2008)

I can so imagine Vader speaking in Bale's Batman voice.


----------



## Micku (Aug 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I haven't seen the new Clone Wars movie yet, I'm going to wait until the DVD since I heard Grievous either isn't there or suffers from Venom Syndrome and Grievous was the only reason I'd consider seeing this movie on the big screen. *The 2D Clone Wars series *was pretty good, especially the second season with General Grievous.



Yeah, it rocked. Didn't it win some type of award too?



Gaiash said:


> As you said everyone has their own opinion. My point was simply that you can hardly call someone idiotic if they like a classic, even if you yourself don't like said classic.



Yeah, I know. I didn't bash anyone from liking something that I didn't like, and I did kind'a like the original Star Wars, just I don't think I like it as much as some people do. I personally like the Harry Potter series, both the movies and the books, better than Star Wars. 



Koi said:


> Exactly, I wasn't.  TDK'll probably be showered with technical awards, though, that's undeniable.



Yeah, I used the superhero genre as a example to expand on other things. Personally, I don't think it'll win best picture because either people are going to be a bit bias cuz it's a superhero film or there would be better movies coming out this year. 



Koi said:


> Agreed.  And a lot of people complain about the acting in the SW flicks, but it's not actually the _acting_ that sucks.  It's really not.  It's just that Lucas can*not* wright dialogue to save his fucking life.  He's got a brilliantly creative mind, but just sucks as a writer.  And a director.



Y'know, I agree about that to a certain extent. I'm recalling the Star Wars original trilogy in my head, and I agree. And as I said, it was good for its time.

The prequels though...sort'a plain acting along with cheesy dialouge. *remembers Anakin and Obi* Ergh...I really hate how Obi Wan talks with just a plain express. "Hold on Anakin, you're going to get us both killed."

"Wait a minute, how did this happened? We're smarting than this."

I don't know, it just seems so...ergh to me.



LeathaFace said:


> But yea Martial I think you are generalizing Nolan a little bit. No matter how many times people fail at something, there's always a chance of someone who can come along & change that. I believe Nolan, can make a successful trilogy. But only time can tell.



I doubt Nolan could top TDK too. But, I disagree about him not making a third. It's his choice, and third movie could be good. It just that it'll be very difficult to surpass TDK. I'm not really looking for a movie to be better than TDK, but I am looking for a good movie. 

I went into TDK thinking I wasn't really going to like it all that much, that Ledger's Joker wouldn't be good, but I did. I'll try to do the same thing with Bat 3.


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> er, WB isn't necessarily any smarter than other studios.



I'm going to ask this once and be nice and polite about it 

step off the crackpipe



> I personally feel they fucked up the Harry Potter franchise with the 5th HP movie.



I personally think you are smoking way too much.

HP 5 was average at best there was of things they had to drop for the movie and it became what it was. Unless, you're counting  the other four movies then that's cool. Those were fantastic.



> They made SpeedRacer, oh that was a popular one........One missed Call, that sucked too. License to Wed.....speaks for itself. Oh, Superman Returns. Wasn't everybody bitching about that in the other thread?



Alright, dude, Speedracer was a disaster no matter how much you think about it and hardly had the full support of the WB studios. One missed call.......?  Who the fuck even knows about that? Your pulling random titles out your ass bro.  Liscence to Wed another fucking movie that was shit before it even reached theaters. Superman Returns... Is a given disaster not because of how it was made rather because of it's franchise which is boring.



> You might want to look at the movies they make before saying something that stupid.



You're picking movies hardly anyone has heard about or there is even a cult following. The only things stupid are your movie selections..



> Actually, the last comment about "They're smarter than the people who make Star Wars films"........You do realize that recent SW cartoon movie was a WB co-production, right?



Ya don't say?  

It's  because children are the recent new targets of todays media. It's called tvpedophilia. Did you also know that this was a marketing film feature for new shit on Cartoon Network? It was destined to fail anyways. Count that and how they fucked Batman series with The Batman then yes you're going to assume such.


The fact of the matter is that every studio has it's good and bad ones. Before you start freaking out at me at this, you should at least do your research about what you're talking about. Just because of this movie and those other movies that I quoted you on sucked does not mean that Warner Bros does as well. 



> Am I generalizing about Nolan? Maybe, I'm just really pointing out there hasn't been a successful original trilogy("Lord of the Rings" doesn't count, since that was a book) in quite some time........Nolan is a great director, but I don't necessarily think he's any more talented than Raimi or the Wachowski brothers.



Yes, you are.

Incredibly and exponentially motherfuckin generalizing. 

It's so funny that you don't know what you're talkin about.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

did you guys hear that CHER actually spoke with Nolan about letting her play Catwoman.  No word on if Nolan ended up bitchslapping her 

also Brian Austen Green _really_ wants to be the Riddler


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 29, 2008)

Micku said:


> I didn't? Opps. But it goes without saying that BTAS pretty much has good background story on the villains. And I really liked the animation in Heart of Ice. It was better than usual I think.
> 
> And Two Face appeared to be dead. And Gordan put a memorial for Harry Dent too. It sucks that Two Face died, I rather him survived and just be sent to jail or something, secretly.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my cousin watched the movie with me, and he said Two Face was his favorite character. He was a tragic hero in the movie, which is pretty tough to pull off.

I'm guessing Dent actually died since they showed his funeral. I don't know how they would hide him from the public if he was still alive.

After setting such a high mark, I don't know how the third movie will top it. I don't know what other villains Batman has that can keep with the grim semi-realistic tone and still be a threat. I can't picture Riddler being able to top the Joker on any level. Maybe Hush could though.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Yeah, my cousin watched the movie with me, and he said Two Face was his favorite character. He was a tragic hero in the movie, which is pretty tough to pull off.
> 
> *I'm guessing Dent actually died since they showed his funeral. I don't know how they would hide him from the public if he was still alive.*
> 
> After setting such a high mark, I don't know how the third movie will top it. I don't know what other villains Batman has that can keep with the grim semi-realistic tone and still be a threat. I can't picture Riddler being able to top the Joker on any level. Maybe Hush could though.



That might have just been a memorial. They could have simply said they failed to find his body after the hospital blew up (otherwise, they would have to explain why he died from a fall). Then Gordon would have had him secretly locked up in Arkham for rehabilitation, with only a handful of trsuted staff knowing he was there.

And Hush would be a terrible villain. Black Mask would be a better choice, though Two-Face is more ideal given his potentialand the way that could connect to the last film.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2008)

Wasn't the official screenplay released which stated explicitly that Harvey's neck was broken by the fall?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wasn't the official screenplay released which stated explicitly that Harvey's neck was broken by the fall?



I don't know about that.

I do know that Aaron Eckhart has said that he would like to come back.

I do know that no-one actually says that in the film (and that Harvey's head is moved slightly after the fall, without any hint that his neck is broken.

I do know that- whatever it's attempts at realism- TDK is still just a film, and a Superhero film no less. Dent could have been decapitated and they could have brought him back, if they really, really wanted him to.

So really, a broken neck in the script is irrelevant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

1) You're basically making excuses as to why WB shouldn't be blamed for those shitty movies. The fact is, they were still behind those movies so they're to blame anyway. And I wasn't just picking shit no one knew about. They were just so bad that people try to forget them now. Look at their damn movie list, I only went for a few recent ones I bothered to watch.

2) I'm not saying WB sucks. But you must remember they do alot of movies at once, sometimes they suck, sometimes they don't. You're in denial that WB isn't really any better than anyone else.

3) At least I have the sense to look things up before I blatantly state stupid shit about them.

Do all Nolan fanboys act this childish?


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 29, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> That might have just been a memorial. They could have simply said they failed to find his body after the hospital blew up (otherwise, they would have to explain why he died from a fall). Then Gordon would have had him secretly locked up in Arkham for rehabilitation, with only a handful of trsuted staff knowing he was there.
> 
> And Hush would be a terrible villain. Black Mask would be a better choice, though Two-Face is more ideal given his potentialand the way that could connect to the last film.



Considering how the cops ran by Dent's body when chasing Batman, I doubt they would have missed it. Also, what trusted staff? Gordan's unit is filled with people who have records and crap. The whole thing with Two-Face started because Gordan simply didn't have anyone who can be totally trusted. 

I don't see whats so bad about Hush. What's so good about Black Mask? I barely know anything about him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

If Two-Face returns, that will be the first sign Batman 3 will suck. I love how he was done in TDK, but he was obviously dead.

Batman, Gordon, the rest of the cops would have noticed if he was alive. If they wanted the possibility of a sequel with him, they would have made some reference.

Personally, its kind of a shame he died. I wouldn't mind watching him again. He was intense in his limited screentime.....

Maybe Batman 3 should just go back to Scarecrow again........


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> If Two-Face returns, that will be the first sign Batman 3 will suck. I love how he was done in TDK, but he was obviously dead.
> 
> Batman, Gordon, the rest of the cops would have noticed if he was alive. If they wanted the possibility of a sequel with him, they would have made some reference.



*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Plus that ending scene praising Harvey Dent as a hero wouldn't have made as much sense if he was alive. If he was he would just destroy his reputation again making Batmans choice meaningless.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

chee: gooba finally checked his message, so now you can click my sig


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2008)

^Rofl, nice picture.


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

I suddenly feel like staying away from McDonald's for a while


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2008)

lol@ the McDonald's picture. We LOVE to see you smile.

And I agree with Martial somewhat, WB did churn out some shit, all studios do. 



> "Wait a minute, how did this happened? We're smarting than this."



That made me shut of the TV. Go in a corner. And cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Considering how the cops ran by Dent's body when chasing Batman, I doubt they would have missed it. Also, what trusted staff? Gordan's unit is filled with people who have records and crap. The whole thing with Two-Face started because Gordan simply didn't have anyone who can be totally trusted.
> 
> I don't see whats so bad about Hush. What's so good about *Black Mask*? I barely know anything about him.



He's badass nuff said. 


I'm hoping Black mask truly makes an appearance in the next movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

indeed, Black Mask is the antithesis of the Nolan Joker, he wants pure order and control, just under his rule


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to hate Ronald McDonald but looking at that I love him now pek

Someone should make a McDonald's video with the put a smile on logo with Joker saying in the beginning "Let's put a smile on that face" and then him laughing at the end


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> *Considering how the cops ran by Dent's body when chasing Batman*, I doubt they would have missed it. Also, what trusted staff? Gordan's unit is filled with people who have records and crap. The whole thing with Two-Face started because Gordan simply didn't have anyone who can be totally trusted



They did'nt run by him. Gordon called them to move in (at an unspecified time sometime after Batman left Gordon), and then Batman sped out on the Batpod, at which point the police pursued. Gordon and his family were left alone with Dent. Gordon then presumably took the body away.

I meant trusted staff at Arkham, not in his unit. And even that said, when he was getting together his unit the situation was different: he was a Lieutenant back then. Now, he's the Commisioner- the most powerful police officer in the city. He now has the resources to pull that off. 

Gordon (and Batman) are trying to cover up Dent's crimes anyway, and for that they have the problem that Ramirez, Gordon's family, and possibly Maroni if he's still alive, all know what Dent really did. If he can get away with covering up _that_, then he should be able to get away with this.  



> I don't see whats so bad about Hush. What's so good about Black Mask? I barely know anything about him.



Hush is a character with terrible motivation- he wants to kill Batman because his father saved Hush's mothers' life when those two were kids, with Hush wanting to collect on the insurance from her death and then being forced to wai a few years. That has absolutely nothing to do with Bruce, and further by the time of the storyline his mother really _was_ dead, and he was a rich and succesful doctor. 

Hush was just an excuse for a story that featured all of Batman's villains, and for the artist to have a story where he could treat their appearances like an art gallery. He should have died there, but he was brought back anyway for the horrible _Hush Returns_ story.

Black Mask is a vicious and ambitious Mobster-type supervillain, probably the most dangerous in Batman's Rogues Gallery:

)

His best most reccent outing was _War Games_, where he ended up taking control over all the gang's in Gotham after a violent a brutal killling spree that made the Joker jealous of him. He's also tortured one of Batman's sidekicks near-to-death (by retcon- originally, he actually did kill her), and seems to get a kick out of pissing off catwoman. He's a sick, twisted, violent, scary criminal mastermind and one of the best- if lesser-known- Batman villains ever. 

And he started out as a rich playboy businessman who hated his parents, had a grudge against Bruce Wayne, and led a double-life as the masked leader of a major crime syndicate. He's the anti-Bruce Wayne, in other words, and whilst that's been forgotten in the comics it could work wonders in a film.



MartialHorror said:


> If Two-Face returns, that will be the first sign Batman 3 will suck. I love how he was done in TDK, but he was obviously dead.
> 
> *Batman, Gordon, the rest of the cops would have noticed if he was alive. *If they wanted the possibility of a sequel with him, they would have made some reference.
> 
> ...



Batman would'nt have noticed- he ran off shortly afterwards. The police chased him without seeing Dent's body. Only Gordon (and his family) would have known, and I'm trying to argue that Gordon could have covered it up and had Dent sent secretly to Arkham. None of them checked his pulse either- he could have just been unconscious.

Once again, Aaron Eckhart seems to think that he might be alive. That alone leaves the possibility open for the future.

Scarecrow should come back, but he's not main villain material, certainly not in this series. He'd be better as a supporting character, though that does'nt mean he can't get some serious character development or be more dangerous.



Kilowog said:


> indeed, Black Mask is the antithesis of the Nolan Joker, he wants pure order and control, just under his rule



No he does'nt. He wants to be in control, but he _loves_ violence and chaos too. He does'nt want "pure order", rather a vicious og-eat-dog world with himself as "top dog".


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you mind not ruining things with massive spoilers?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Do you mind not ruining things with massive spoilers?



What spoilers?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

iirc the original Moench BM (when he was actualyl wearing a mask) is a really different guy from the sociopath we see in War Games, not that I minded, since he was pretty badass in War Games.  I got their motivations a bit mixed up

also I kinda liked the concept of Hush, except Lieberman and Loeb really didn't follow through on it.  Paul Dini however is doing a *terrific* job fleshing out the character and not making him shitty.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> iirc the original Moench BM (when he was actualyl wearing a mask) is a really different guy from the sociopath we see in War Games, not that I minded, since he was pretty badass in War Games.  I got their motivations a bit mixed up
> 
> also I kinda liked the concept of Hush, except Lieberman and Loeb really didn't follow through on it.  Paul Dini however is doing a *terrific* job fleshing out the character and not making him shitty.



What's Dini's take on Hush's character like? What did Dini change?

I agree with masamune1 that Hush's original motivation makes no sense. He hates his mother and wants to get money. Fine, that makes sense - except that his mother is dead, he gets all the money already, and he's a wealthy surgeon also. But keep in mind that the movie can change the character to suit to new story. I mean, Ra's Al Ghul was originally immortal in the comics, and he had no hand in training Batman.

Masamune1: If Gordan can't even trust the people that he directly works with, what makes you think that he can trust the people in Arkham? Not to mention the fact that Arkham's security is a joke and a living Dent can escape, thus blowing the story and Batman's decision. As for the cover-up, Maroni's dead since Dent killed him, Gordan's family isn't going to squeal on him, and Ramirez can probably be blackmailed since she's got skeletons in her closet too. And who's Aaron Eckhart?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 30, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> What spoilers?


Well he have been discussing the ending of The Dark Knight, I'd consider that a spoiler.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> What's Dini's take on Hush's character like? What did Dini change?
> 
> I agree with masamune1 that Hush's original motivation makes no sense. He hates his mother and wants to get money. Fine, that makes sense - except that his mother is dead, he gets all the money already, and he's a wealthy surgeon also. But keep in mind that the movie can change the character to suit to new story. I mean, Ra's Al Ghul was originally immortal in the comics, and he had no hand in training Batman.
> 
> Masamune1: If Gordan can't even trust the people that he directly works with, what makes you think that he can trust the people in Arkham? Not to mention the fact that Arkham's security is a joke and a living Dent can escape, thus blowing the story and Batman's decision. As for the cover-up, Maroni's dead since Dent killed him, Gordan's family isn't going to squeal on him, and Ramirez can probably be blackmailed since she's got skeletons in her closet too. And who's Aaron Eckhart?



The Ra's Al Ghul in the film is an amalgation of two characters, the other being Henri Ducard, an assissin who _did_ train Bruce. He's not different so much as he is a compromise between the two. That, anyway, opens the door for a return- Ra's Al Ghul could be brought back if we assume that "Ra's Al Ghul" is really just a title passed down to each leader of the League of Shadows: this one was Ducard, the next could be closer to the comic version.

But that's irrelevant- Hush won't be in the nest one. Few people know who he is and he is not a well-established villain (Black Mask is'nt well known, but he _is_ established and has been around for a while). The next villain is going to be someone the public can recognise.

The difference between the Arkham staff and the Gotham Police is that the police are notorious for their corruption; Arkham is not, even if their last boss turned out to be a psychotic lunatic. And if Dent is alive it's not so much a question of trust as one of pragmatism- what else is he going to do with him? _Kill_ him? I doubt it.

Arkham's security is not a joke- not yet, at least. It's Batman's early years. Thusfar they have had only one mass breakout, and that was orchestrated by a team of highly trained international terrorists after months of planning and working with the aforementioned lunatic on the Arkham staff. 

As for Dent escaping... well, that's kind of the point. He's _supposed_ to escape, for the sake of the story, for him to become the main villain. Batman can't seriously expect to continue his campaign with all these murders pinned on him- this will teach him and Gordon that you can't save a city with lies and deceipt, no matter how well intentioned. It's not "blowing" the story at all, but instead adding to the sense that "there's no going back", and that Batman is in for a long war. This is, after all, supposed to be him just starting out.

Ramirez is _alive_- do you think she should get away with this? Probably not- then she needs a story to bring her back in the next film- Harvey being alive could work that out. Gordon's family won't squeal on him, but they won't be happy that the maniac who too them hostage is being paraded as a hero whilst the man who saved them is condemned as a villain- his wife will leave him, and be taking the kids with her (or at least the son).

Oh, and I forgot- the _Joker_ knows. How are they going to shut him up?
They don't have to- bring Harvey back, and that little issue will settle itself.
The Joker can gloat. things are not supposed to be getting better.

And Aaron Eckhart is the guy that played him. If he thinks he can come back, then that's a sign that he could.



Gaiash said:


> Well he have been discussing the ending of The Dark Knight, I'd consider that a spoiler.



Yeah, but everyone knows it now. Who has'nt seen it yet? It's been out for more than a month, and broke box office records for all the people seeing it. 

Everyone has been speaking about it on this thread- it's an open secret now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah, but everyone knows it now. Who has'nt seen it yet? It's been out for more than a month, and broke box office records for all the people seeing it.



I know plenty of people who just don't like theaters, and wait for the home video release.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I know plenty of people who just don't like theaters, and wait for the home video release.



They've seen this film.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> What's Dini's take on Hush's character like? What did Dini change?



Well Dini actually gave Hush a backstory and treats him like an actual character unlike the previous writers which treated him as nothing more than a plot devise.

Basically Tommy's dad was a drunk, abuse is _implied_, also it's also implied that Tommy is a sociopath even as a child which is compounded by the abuse and the overbearingness of his parents.  He smashed another boy's head open with an oar for calling him a mama's boy, and when he was sent to Dr. Crane for therapy, stood up to his early attempts of using fear and coldly declared that if given the chance, he'd kill his mother.  He's also very paranoid making escuse after excuse blaming others for things they had absolutely nothing to do with.  He also smiles like a bastard when he hears that Tom & Martha Wayne were shot.

He seems not so much wanting the money, but wanting to be free from his parents and their expectations.  He envies Bruce for losing his parents and being able to travel the world and train and have adventures, while he was stuck taking care of his debilitating mother.

Sure that may not sound like much, but Dini executes it very well in my opinion and actually makes me give a crap about the character.  Also I like how he expands the Crane/Hush relationship, to the point where Scarecrow fondly calls Tommy "Pupil" and Tommy calling him "Teacher".

Also Hush is shown to be more psychotic, running an underground hospital where he performs experiments on random people he kidnaps, usually testing new procedures and giving Scarecrow more victims.  He also dresses some of them up like Batman, then shoots them and harvests their organs.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought Loeb's Hush already touched upon this...



> He seems not so much wanting the money, but wanting to be free from his parents and their expectations. He envies Bruce for losing his parents and being able to travel the world and train and have adventures, while he was stuck taking care of his debilitating mother.



Hush is still fresh... you didn't learn everything about a certain villain or two the first time they appeared. Dini mainly add on with what Loeb and Liberman already have done (you have to remember in Loeb's case... Hush's identity and motives weren't out in the open until the later issues). As for Liberman... well, I considered the Hush Returns arch a way to show where Hush stands in Batman's Rogue Gallery. But yes Dini is doing a remarkable job with Hush. Just don't put off what the writers did for him as well.

Also in TDK related news... it is officially the #1 Superhero based movie of all-time Inflation included to you nitpickers lol beating Spider-Man. Everytime I hear someone has upped the ante I hear well that's without inflation included. Always want to burst the bubble lol.

There's some other news as well including the possibility of being the 4th film to hit the 1 billion mark worldwide.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 31, 2008)

Sweetness.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> As for Liberman... well, I considered the Hush Returns arch a way to show where Hush stands in Batman's Rogue Gallery. But yes Dini is doing a remarkable job with Hush. Just don't put off what the writers did for him as well.



Well, to be fair, the main problem with _Hush Returns_ was'nt their handling of _that_ character, but the way they handled the _other_ characters, particularly Joker and Prometheus (and to a lesser extent, Penguin- Riddler was okay). I hate that gloomy, Frank Miller-esque Joker who hardly ever smiles and is so obviously juust some psycho who is really, really pissed off at the world. 

This particular one actually thinks like an ambitious gangster rather than an ingenious and sadistic maniacal spree-killer/ anarchist/ terrorist, and worst of all is actually out for revenge against the ounk who killed his wife (undermining the whole point of _The Killing Joke_ of the Joker possibly making the whole Red Hood/ faled comedian thing up, thereby reinforcing the point that we don't know a thing about him and therefore cannot humanise him).

And Prometheus- Mr "I solo the Justice League"- being taken out by Green Arrow (easily) in the middle of a bank robbery is almost as embarrising as Thanos having the same thing done to him by Spiderman and then being busted by the cops. Except that, looking back, that is now funny (which this won't be). Hush saving him turned out to be a wasted effort, since that was the end of his relevance in the story.

And whether or not Hush had a more elaborate backstory tucke away somewhere, inthe end the main purpose of _Hush_ (the story) really was just to showcase the Batman Rogue's Gallery with artwork most awesome. You don't have to reveal a villains story right away but it was'nt handled that well when Hush says his motive is revenge: by the sounds of Dini's version, it has been retconned as pure sadism. He could have been done better.


----------



## Chee (Aug 31, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Sweetness.





I WANT IT!


----------



## batanga (Aug 31, 2008)

I just saw it again 

It was better this time, oddly.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

well the arc is only 1/3 of the way, but yes it is shaping up that Hush is basically just a sociopathic sadist, but Dini pulls it off well enough that I'm eagerly awaiting the next installment of this arc even though it has NOTHING to do with RIP (it's marked as an RIP tie in by DC)


----------



## dreams lie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Dark Knight finally reached the 500 million mark.  :WOW


----------



## batanga (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't it over 900 million now, internationally+domestically?


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 1, 2008)

batanga said:


> Isn't it over 900 million now, internationally+domestically?



Yes it is estimated to be at 919 million.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 1, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Sweetness.



Must...sell...personal...belongings...to...afford...awesome...toy...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2008)

Stark said:


> Must...sell...personal...belongings...to...afford...awesome...toy...



Do it, do it, do it. You'll be a loser without it. Crumble under my peer pressure.


----------



## Chee (Sep 1, 2008)

Where the heck can I buy one of those? Heck, all the TDK shit was sold out except for one box (Batman) at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2008)

I CANT BELIEVE IT! 

FINALLY! 

ALSO YOU GUYS WONT BELIEVE IT 

Yesterday I was at lunch with my moms friend and she said that she thought The Dark Knight movie was SCARY


----------



## Chee (Sep 1, 2008)

Scary!? 

That's awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Chee: your sig is disturbing 0_o


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 1, 2008)

the dark knight is way to awesome to be scary


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Where the heck can I buy one of those? Heck, all the TDK shit was sold out except for one box (Batman) at Wal-Mart.



Idk. I saw it on one site for $145. But I'm not sure if you could buy it from there. I'll have to look around.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys I just got an idea on who should play Catwoman in the next movie 

Natalie Portman  



and she can she dress like the cats in the movie/musical  Cats


----------



## escamoh (Sep 1, 2008)

i can't tell if you're being sarcastic lol, natalie portman would be horrible though

she's too cute looking 
catwoman needs to be someone like
sexy as hell and dangerous looking, what selina kyle looked like in the long halloween


----------



## ostrich (Sep 2, 2008)

Dunno if it was mentioned but I read that Cher is to play the role of Catwoman


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

i posted it before but no one commented


----------



## Even (Sep 2, 2008)

CHER!?!?!?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 2, 2008)

Well it's bullshit anyway. Since Nolan hasn't even signed on to direct the 3rd has he?


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

ostrich said:


> Dunno if it was mentioned but I read that Cher is to play the role of Catwoman



I said this once and I'll say it again, BATMAN 3 IS NOT CONFIRMED. NOTHING IS DONE. 

Screenplay, characters, actors, NOTHING IS CONFIRMED. Cher expressed INTEREST in the role but she is NOT signed on. NOBODY is signed on.

We probably won't see ANYTHING for at least 1 to 1 and half years. Okay? Got it? Thanks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I've expressed interest in directing the third Batman.

Vonocourt is directing it. *CONFIRMED!*


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

Cher actually _talked to_ Nolan about being Catwoman, though its unknown how he responded


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Yea, she's expressed interest, but it would be a dumbshit choice to sign her on. I wouldn't worry. Not one bit.



Vonocourt said:


> Hey guys, I've expressed interest in directing the third Batman.
> 
> Vonocourt is directing it. *CONFIRMED!*



And Ellen Page as Catwoman.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Cher actually _talked to_ Nolan about being Catwoman, though its unknown how he responded



Talk means nothing.

IIRC, the catwoman she suggested would be supernatural...


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

Supernatural?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 2, 2008)

If sexy ass Halle Barry couldn't pull it off, it's impossible for old hag Cher to do it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

She's butt ugly anyways.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> And Ellen Page as Catwoman.




And John Turturro as...someone.


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

As Riddler.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> As Riddler.


That's perfect

And Phillip Seymour Hoffman as the penguin.

And a 2-hour runtime with about five minutes of action...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 2, 2008)

^I gotta say though, I'm pleased that Johnny showed interest in playing the role of the Riddler if he were made to be the 3rd film's villain.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 2, 2008)

i hope they don't use the riddler

it was a stupid choice to kill two-face off, they could have had him as a villian again


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

Riddler's awesome and if they use the current Dini version of the character it would be awesome.


----------



## hauntedtony (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved this movie and can't wait for the next one. Im okay if the riddler is the next villan


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

Depp would be fine as Riddler, but honestly I wanna see someone different, not that well known.



Vonocourt said:


> That's perfect
> 
> And Phillip Seymour Hoffman as the penguin.
> 
> And a 2-hour runtime with about five minutes of action...



 Batman with an indie feel to it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, 1.66:1 aspect ratio, 16mm film and all.

I'd make the cheapest summer-blockbuster ever. Filled with lots of drama, and questioning the audience's morals. Oh, and some studio mandated action...bleh.


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Vono, you always know how to brighten up my day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yes, 1.66:1 aspect ratio, 16mm film and all.
> 
> I'd make the cheapest summer-blockbuster ever. Filled with lots of drama, and questioning the audience's morals. Oh, and some studio mandated action...bleh.



Sounds kind of like The Exorcist 3(from what I hear about that film)


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I said this once and I'll say it again, BATMAN 3 IS NOT CONFIRMED. NOTHING IS DONE.
> 
> Screenplay, characters, actors, NOTHING IS CONFIRMED. Cher expressed INTEREST in the role but she is NOT signed on. *NOBODY is signed on.*
> 
> We probably won't see ANYTHING for at least 1 to 1 and half years. Okay? Got it? Thanks.



Actually, Christian Bale, Gary Oldman, and Michael Caine have all signed three-film contracts.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Actually, Christian Bale, Gary Oldman, and Michael Caine have all signed three-film contracts.



Sweetness.


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Actually, Christian Bale, Gary Oldman, and Michael Caine have all signed three-film contracts.



I meant new cast members, I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I meant new cast members, I thought that was pretty obvious.



It was.

But you still said nobody.


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 3, 2008)

Christian Bale was a  good joker but i think the new film will hav a new love interest as his previous one (maggie gyllenhall) was killed. jonny depp would be good as the riddler but i think it would be cool with catwoman shes never really been a bad guy in any films.


----------



## batanga (Sep 3, 2008)

JojoStar said:


> Christian Bale was a  good joker


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 3, 2008)

grrr i meant batman.. even tho heath ledger stole the limelight.
sorry rookie mistake


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 3, 2008)

DVD Screener just came out for this online, so I'm going to download it and watch it about 50 times.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

Does it have AC3 audio?

Cause then I'll try it out. The picture is guaranteed crap(don't try to reason with me, I just can't accept the myriad of compression artifacts) , but if the audio is decent...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> DVD Screener just came out for this online, so I'm going to download it and watch it about 50 times.



 SWEET JESUS I NEED A LINK!!!!!!

*EDIT:* MU 2 linker found


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's a sample of the screener, so you can see it's quality;

BEHOLD


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

Already downloading the movie itself, but dammit the sample has been taken down.


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

Ugh, just wait till the DVD comes out.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

No. I refuse.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

finally going to see this movie for the 2nd time, this time on IMAX, going later today


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, but its higher quality on DVD plus bonus material. 

Awesome Kilo, the IMAX version was definately worth it for the scenes shot with the IMAX cameras. Plus the sound was a lot better.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

I know, but it is a must have until the DVD drops. It helps ease the pain of waiting.


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably, but I'd rather wait then have to see a low quality version on my small computer screen. xD


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

It's quality is pretty decent, not amazing but far from the worst. But all I have to say about this matter, is that you Chee are a stronger person than me. I'm so gonna keep D/Ling it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

Joker's nails are dirty and looooong.


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2008)

Downloading 
Now I'm gonna watch this move a LOT of times 

speed of 400kbps


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2008)

70kbps It's gonna take me forever.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

So does it have DD5.1?

EDIT: Fuck, mp3. Ehh, I'm already 1/4 of the way done...might as well continue.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 3, 2008)

too lazy to check if already posted



> "He's dead."
> 
> Aaron Eckhart didn't even let me finish my question about the controversy that has been rippling through the Batfan community the last couple of months, about whether or not Harvey Dent might be back for Batman 3. It's completely official: Two Face is dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2008)

bleh, I got a crappy piece of shit that wanted me to join AdultFriendFinder to get the password... Stupid hypocrites...
Found the real version, but is slow as hell


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously believe I saw someone recording this movie in the theater last time I saw it.  It was somewhat interesting seeing this happen.  Interesting little purse she had...so very mindful of that purse the whole film.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ugh, just wait till the DVD comes out.



How long will it take to the DVD comes out?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

it's still in theaters


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

And there we have it peeps. Thanks Tale.

Two Face is officially dead. Game over man, game over.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm, about the comments of Johnny Depp was rumored to be cast as the Riddler, I'm against it.

He would be perfectly casted as the Riddler. I thought Jim Carrey(whether he did good or not, I don't remember) was solid casting as the Riddler as well.

Jack Nicholson was great casting as the Joker in the 89 version and so was Danny Devito as Penguin.

I think the problem is that all of those are good choices, but what made Heath Ledger memorable is that he was a bad idea from the start. Everyone bitched, but when the promotional stills and trailers came out, we were all shocked. He surprised us with his scary performance, that was completely unlike the usual Heath Ledger.

So I hope for the next villain, they make a similar choice. They should piss us off with the casting, so when that said villain does awesome, we are impressed.


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2008)

I would like Johnny Depp as the Riddler, tbh....


----------



## Koi (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't.  I think he's too much of a.. a character actor, so to speak.  I think he's just to.. kitschy.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2008)

Koi said:


> I wouldn't.  I think he's too much of a.. a character actor, so to speak.  I think he's just to.. kitschy.


Same here. I think hes a great actor but I just don't see him as the Riddler. I like the idea of David Tennant as the Riddler though.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Same here, though I think it's too early to bring the Riddler in.

The best Catwoman contender I've heard was Christina Ricci, though I last heard that she was interested at least a year before TDK actually came out.
But I still think she would be a better choice than all the others that have been mentioned.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> How long will it take to the DVD comes out?



It's being rumored that the home video release will be on either Dec. 9th, or Dec. 12th.



masamune1 said:


> But I still think she would be a better choice than all the others that have been mentioned.





Don't be dissing muh mo-vie!


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2008)

Guy Pearce for Riddler



> Same here, though I think it's too early to bring the Riddler in.



Nah, Riddler in the third one would be perfect because Nolan is probably only going to make one more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

Bleh, I don't know. A funny villain was just used..........I say if you got to do someone knew, do a female one(Catwoman or Poison Ivy) or a serious one(Penguin?)


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2008)

A funny villain? Riddler doesn't have to be "funny" in the third Batman, he can get taken seriously.


----------



## batanga (Sep 4, 2008)

Still hoping for a "zodiac riddler" + "arms dealer penguin"


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 4, 2008)

Depp as the Riddler...I don't know.  I'm having a difficult time rinsing Willy Wonka from my mind - but heard only good things about Sweeney Todd.  That's a tough call. 



masamune1 said:


> Same here, though I think it's too early to bring the Riddler in.
> 
> *The best Catwoman contender I've heard was Christina Ricci*, though I last heard that she was interested at least a year before TDK actually came out.  But I still think she would be a better choice than all the others that have been mentioned.



Had not heard the rumor about Ricci as the Catwoman but I think that really works.  Who else was mentioned? 

_______________________​
They really have their work cut out for them on this next film.  TDK was just so well done - they have to be uber careful this next time.  Plot, characters, the whole nine yards.  They can do it. 

I had heard the rumor about the Batman/Superman crossover and thought that it would be quite difficult in many ways.  One thing I did hear was that Superman came into the picture as Batman was kind of crossing the line and Sup was there to look into it and "bring him home" so to speak.  

Has anyone else heard anything about this??


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2008)

The Riddler was never funny

He was a lean mean annoying thinking machine


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Riddler was never funny
> 
> He was a lean mean annoying thinking machine



Indeed, he was a crackpot, but a genius.


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Riddler was never funny
> 
> He was a lean mean annoying thinking machine



I think Martial was thinking of the Jim Carrey version when he said Riddler was funny.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 5, 2008)

> I think the problem is that all of those are good choices, but what made Heath Ledger memorable is that he was a bad idea from the start. Everyone bitched, but when the promotional stills and trailers came out, we were all shocked. He surprised us with his scary performance, that was completely unlike the usual Heath Ledger.
> 
> So I hope for the next villain, they make a similar choice. They should piss us off with the casting, so when that said villain does awesome, we are impressed.


I think you're onto something here. My initial reaction to Heath Ledger's casting was, "Wai--whut?" I was left scratching my head, but kept an open mind. I always thought, "There has to be a reason if this was the first casting choice." Boy am I glad I didn't tear into this decision. Heath Ledger was great. And I believe you're right about the bitching and the "bad casting choice" (I disagree with you here on the "bad casting choice," because it turned out to be an epic one). Personally, I'd like to see Depp as the Riddler. I think he could pull it off. 

One thing's for certain, though. I won't doubt a Chris Nolan decision about Batman and what he decides.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> I think you're onto something here. My initial reaction to Heath Ledger's casting was, "Wai--whut?" I was left scratching my head, but kept an open mind. I always thought, "There has to be a reason if this was the first casting choice." Boy am I glad I didn't tear into this decision. Heath Ledger was great. And I believe you're right about the bitching and the "bad casting choice" (I disagree with you here on the "bad casting choice," because it turned out to be an epic one). Personally, I'd like to see Depp as the Riddler. I think he could pull it off.
> 
> One thing's for certain, though. I won't doubt a Chris Nolan decision about Batman and what he decides.



Well, I didn't necessarily mean bad casting choice, since Ledger did such a great job(probably would be in my top 10 performances of all time)

I guess controversial choice is a better term.....

Anyway, part of the reason I doubt Nolan is because every director messes up at least once in his career. Kurosawa blew it a few times, and even Spielberg did "1941", and I think Spielberg is the best director of all time. Nonetheless, I doubt a third Batman Movie by Nolan would be bad.....at worst, I see something like Spiderman 3(or is that bad? Guess depends on how much you like/dislike it)


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, I didn't necessarily mean bad casting choice, since Ledger did such a great job(probably would be in my top 10 performances of all time)
> 
> I guess controversial choice is a better term.....
> 
> Anyway, part of the reason I doubt Nolan is because *every director messes up at least once in his career.* Kurosawa blew it a few times, and even Spielberg did "1941", and I think Spielberg is the best director of all time. Nonetheless, I doubt a third Batman Movie by Nolan would be bad.....at worst, I see something like Spiderman 3(or is that bad? Guess depends on how much you like/dislike it)



But that film doesn't have to be Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Riddler was never funny
> 
> He was a lean mean annoying thinking machine



his portrayal in the comics has never been that consistent.  Sometimes he was just a funny old moron who made riddles, sometimes he was a mean old thief who wanted to be smarter than everyone else, one time he was basically a Joker ripoff, and sometimes he's the tactical mastermind.


currently he's the tactical mastermind, he's no longer a villain and is now a celebrity Private Detective who's always competing with Batman to solve the case.  they've even been forced to team up a few times.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> his portrayal in the comics has never been that consistent.  Sometimes he was just a funny old moron who made riddles, sometimes he was a mean old thief who wanted to be smarter than everyone else, one time he was basically a Joker ripoff, and sometimes he's the tactical mastermind.
> 
> 
> currently he's the tactical mastermind, he's no longer a villain and is now a celebrity Private Detective who's always competing with Batman to solve the case.  they've even been forced to team up a few times.



Hmmm...They should make him play both those parts

One a  brilliant criminal mastermind and then the second half a private detective and add in their own little twist to it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

like Nigma being hired to track down the Batman but at the same time putting his own twisted crime into motion.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> his portrayal in the comics has never been that consistent.  Sometimes he was just a funny old moron who made riddles, sometimes he was a mean old thief who wanted to be smarter than everyone else, one time he was basically a Joker ripoff, and sometimes he's the tactical mastermind.
> 
> 
> currently he's the tactical mastermind, he's no longer a villain and is now a celebrity Private Detective who's always competing with Batman to solve the case.  they've even been forced to team up a few times.



Riddler became a tactical mastermind during the Hush storyline, right? Because if I'm not mistaken, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he basically stringed along all the other villains in one big convoluted plot in that story.




The problem with the Riddler is that I don't see how he can make a very menacing villain, especially after someone like the Joker. The comics make him an obsessive-compulsive about leaving riddles and clues behind, but thats about it. The only way I can see his riddles coming into play would be if liked turning everything into one big elaborate death trap. I imagine that it might get a little campy and James Bondish in time.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes he manipulated the entire Rogues gallery, another writer then went ahead and completely screwed around with the character and made him a Joker rip-off, then just when he was going to be killed off in Infinite Crisis (he got smacked on his head with a mace, Dini convinced them to make it into a coma), Dini brought him back.


anyways I think the way RIddler would work is because he'd be the epitome of a what Joker called a "schemer", sure he wouldn't be menacing by himself but his intelligence would be dangerous.  For the movie they could just amp up his intelligence and make his riddles so complex that not even Batman can get them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2008)

Jeez, Im now beginning to worry that Batman 3 will basically be a Saw 6.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

why?  there's not a single member of the cast or crew signed on yet


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

was referring to how you guys are making te Riddler out to be.

Anyway, I want an intense, frightening villain.

The scarecrow was made to be frightening, the Joker was made to be frightening. I just can't see it with Riddler.

Penguin would be a better choice...


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Jeez, Im now beginning to worry that Batman 3 will basically be a Saw 6.



Holy crap - don't even say that in jest!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

You're right.........................Batman 3 will be more like Saw 7.


----------



## Koi (Sep 6, 2008)

Soon there'll be more SAWs than fucking Land Before Time.  (The latter was/is the better series anyway.  Even though I hated both.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

Nah, if I recall, Tobin Bell(Jigsaw) had only signed on to do 5.......

Unless they pay him a shitload of money, I doubt he'll do more. Either way, unless it's very good(I actually thought 4 was okay, at least compared to the expectations I had), I doubt it will make any money.

Speaking of which, the teaser trailer to Saw 5 sucks..........

Anyway, if they use Riddler who uses traps like that in Batman 3, it could work if they do it right. I think it should go for a more personal film, instead of an epic one.

Focus entirely on Batman, and the Riddler is part of a plot-point that causes Batman to reevaluate himself. Make it darker and more controlled. If they go for the epic feel of TDK, it will fail.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

Riddlers not supposed to be menacing, he's a guy who (depending on who's writting) is Bruce's equal in terms of intellect and that's what would be interesting to see, and it would be an interesting way to take it after TDK


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Riddlers not supposed to be menacing, he's a guy who (depending on who's writting) is Bruce's equal in terms of intellect and that's what would be interesting to see, and it would be an interesting way to take it after TDK



That would suck. If they are of equal Intelligence, then Bruce has the advantage because he's a better fighter.........

The hero should ALWAYS be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

if Riddler is used then he'll be schemer who is ALWAYS behing the scenes, or maybe when he is confronting him he just comes off as a fool.  anyways with a good plan being a good fighter doesn't give you that large an advantage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

But if you're as smart as the guy who you are fighting against, then it doesn't really matter.

Riddler should be smarter than Batman........when you think about it, thats what made Joker so cool. He was smarter than everyone and the only reason The Joker failed was because he underestimated the good in humanity. 

Yes, he corrupted Dent, but the good in humanity there went to Batman, who sacrificed his image for Dents. 

I was about to say the problem with Batman 3 would also be that the villains get nastier each time, making more of a challenge to Batman. However, I think the villains in part 1 did more damage to Gotham than the Joker did. 

Hmmm, how about this? The Riddler is the villain, but he's also the detective trying to hunt down Batman. he's committing crimes and blaming Batman for them. With Gotham against him, Batman is now screwed.

The focus would now be completely on Batman again, and the plot would be fresh and interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> why?  there's not a single member of the cast or crew signed on yet



Except for Christian Bale, Gary Oldman and Sir Michael Caine.

And having the Riddler now is a bad idea. He should be saved for later.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 6, 2008)

So I finally watched this movie (yes I know i'm the last person on earth to do so) and I was so disappointed. I thought it was an ok movie. Just not a good Batman movie IMO. Here's why:

Batman costume was ugly. Instead of just keeping it simple, they decided to go spice it up and the end result was a bulky fugly costume. His mask was utterly horrible. They also said he changed his costume because it was too bulky and slow, but did anyone notice the difference?

Batman's voice was just horrible. It sounded like he had something in his mouth or spoke with a lypse(spl?) Sounded like he was trying to spit all the time.

Batman is supposed to be one of the top martial artists in DC and I don't think he threw one kick or a batarang now that I think of it. Is it so much to ask to show him using kicks as wells as punches. Make it look more exciting. His fights were for the most part boring

Heath's character was great, but it really didn't seem a Joker to me. I know I'm not uberly informed on how the Joker acts and all his storylines, but when I think Joker I immediate think deadly clownish guy. Where's the trademark acid spewing flower, the Joker gas, the maniacal laughter, the prop weapons, the electricuting handshake buzzer,the random acts of violence, the comedy lines? Heath's Joker just had the face. He was more of a pyschotic genius, than a clown. IMO it'd have been much much better if they didn't call him the Joker but instead have him be a new character.

Unneccessary apperances. Take the Scarecrow for example. The guy's known for his fear toxins and exploiting ppls fears, yet he was just used as a fodder crook in the opening. Then there's Gordon's son. Why use him when you can use someone that actually has relevance to Batman storyline. Wouldn't it have made more sense for them to have used Barbara instead of Gordon's son. I mean isn't she that was inspired by Batman so much she became Batgirl. So why barely acknowledge her existence and focus on a guy who's prolly made his last Batman appearance?

Minor gripes: I don't think there was one drop of blood shown. I didn't like the way they cut away when ppl got killed. Take Joker slitting that black guys throat. I'm not expecting them to show his throat cut, but at least show a bloody knife or blood pouring from the guy as he lay on the floor. Sell the message.  Batcave-lite just plain sucked. Batman. Bat-man. Bat. Man. The guy's name Batman and his base of operations is a brightly lit, expansive area void of anything interesting? I mean cmon.

In closing, like I said I felt Batman Begins was a much much much better movie. For someone who doesn't really know alot about Batman and prolly doesn't care to know that much, this movie is great, but for me they didn't represent the characters as deeply as they should. I know Nolan wanted to make the movie his own, but the movie is still based on established characters.

So what's your take on the movie?


----------



## escamoh (Sep 6, 2008)

wow, i pretty much agree with you on everything except the part of making joker be a new character.

his own version of the joker was pretty cool.

i loved the movie though, overrated but good.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2008)

The laughing gas is the only glaring omission. At the beginning, when the mob bank clerk got the gas grenade in the mouth, I thought we were in for one of the infamous rigor mortis smile Joker openings. I was disappointed as hell.

Everything else varies from writer to writer. Even the laughter isn't a requirement because the Killing Joke Joker, considered one of the definitive Jokers, only laughed in 2-3 panels from what I remember.

Other than your gripes with the Joker and Batman Begins being much better (as an arbitrary origin story, it still failed to establish Batman as Batman thus was superfluous) I agree with most of what you said.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

Bleh, on it's own, I thought TDK had a strong story and well-developed characters.

I didn't care for Scarecrows appearence, however. I wasn't bothered by his less ambitious goals, but remember he was only a pawn in the bigger goals from the first film. It was actually Murphey's acting that bothered me, or maybe it was the dialogue.....something with him just seemed off.

I was disapointed when it was announced that the Joker would be the villain. Even though "Begins" was a reboot of the series, I liked how they brought in a completely new villain this time. Yet Ledger saved the day......


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 6, 2008)

deathgod said:


> So I finally watched this movie (yes I know i'm the last person on earth to do so) and I was so disappointed. I thought it was an ok movie. Just not a good Batman movie IMO. Here's why:
> 
> Batman costume was ugly. Instead of just keeping it simple, they decided to go spice it up and the end result was a bulky fugly costume. His mask was utterly horrible. They also said he changed his costume because it was too bulky and slow, but did anyone notice the difference?
> 
> ...



I loved this film. Truth be told everything you listed didn't bother me in the least. The suit was a little bulky, but still awesome in it's own right.

Bale's Batman voice is hit or miss, depending on the person, I liked it. It wasn't the best voice, but it was tolerable. 

As for the fight scenes, I suppose they could've been better. But I wasn't really looking out for the use of a Bataraang. I mean what the hell would it's purpose serve in the movie? I can't recall a situation in which they would've help him out. But the fighting style he used for the film was decent enough for me. I wasn't really expecting any mind blowing fights. 

I can admit that Heath's Joker wasn't very clownish at all, but he wasn't meant to be. This Joker was just supposed to be this psychotic, mass murderer, freak. Also as I'm sure you know Nolan's Batman is supposed to be more realistic & believable. And I don't think a acid spewing flower isn't exactly believable. Besides where would the electro buzzer, or the prop weapons get to come into action anyways?*EDIT: I forgot about the bomb J put in the bank guys mouth. That was a good prop weapon.* As for the Joker gas thing I prefer what they did in the movie. He comes of as crazier, when he actually takes the time to cut up people's faces & then cover them with make up instead of having them smile by gas. And finally for the random violence point, wasn't the pencil trick random violence? 

As for the scarecrow, I agree that it was pretty pointless. But I suppose it's meant to show that he's still out there. Batman doesn't kill, so for me it's saying that all those crazies he's fought are still out there & are still a threat to the city. Barbara is irrelevant to this movie however. She's not going to become batgirl since Nolan wants Batman to be sidekick free, so her appearance would've been just as useless as Gordon's sons. 

Did Joker slit the guys throat? I was just under the impression he killed the guy by cutting deep into his face or w/e. I didn't really get how he did it myself, but the whole "let's put a smile on that face" would've been pointless if he was just gonna slit the guys throat. Don't forget that the Bat cave was destroyed in the fire along with Wayne manor, so he had to work with what he had. I guess they could've dimmed the lights in the room, but that woulda made it seem like they were trying to hard to make it dark. 

And I know this has nothing to do with anything you said, but I feel it doesn't get said enough. Eckhart as Dent & Oldman as Gordon = EPIC WIN.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

If he cut deep into his face, he might not have died. I doubt the knife could go deep enough to do a fatal.

At the same time, it looked like he got his face, and you presume he's dead.

Nolan did some wierd casting with the mob bosses. Forgotten, formerly respected actors(Micheal Jai White and Eric Roberts) playing disposable mob bosses.......


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 6, 2008)

^Who can be sure? I swore it looked like he cut into his face.

Haha it was kool seeing Spawn(yes i only refer to him as spawn now) as a mob boss.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't wait for the DVD and lots of bonus material!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 6, 2008)

^^U biting my style nicca


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 6, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Minor gripes: I don't think there was one drop of blood shown. I didn't like the way they cut away when ppl got killed. Take Joker slitting that black guys throat. I'm not expecting them to show his throat cut, but at least show a bloody knife or blood pouring from the guy as he lay on the floor. Sell the message.



Why do they have to show blood? Besides pleasing sadists, I don't see how adding blood would have improved the film. Obviously, the message was received without buckets of red.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

hehe, so apparently people wanted The Dark Knight to be Saw 5........


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2008)

> Minor gripes: I don't think there was one drop of blood shown. I didn't like the way they cut away when ppl got killed. Take Joker slitting that black guys throat. I'm not expecting them to show his throat cut, but at least show a bloody knife or blood pouring from the guy as he lay on the floor. Sell the message.



It's PG-13. Durh.

Even without the blood parents were still groaning that it was too mature. Don't need blood to tell us he cut his throat anyways, pretty obvious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

It's better off implied anyway. Invokes the imagination. Gods knows, the children of today need more using their brains.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

which is why movies from the golden age were awesome


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 7, 2008)

Waspinator has discovered that Demonoid has a screener copy of this film.

AKA DVD quality at last!


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2008)

MaritalHorror 

Dude you is being too freakin fucking bitchy bout tis series

Seriously, you have quite hte biased oppinio of this whole movie

Saying blah blah blah

Dude, not all third movies to a franchise suck

Also saying WB may fal because of their past movies

All those movies you listed were destined to fail

If you truly want to say they suck then you have to say the movie Serenity sucked

Shit, dude also comparing it to Saw series....? Get the fuck out of here...In no way is it similar or turn out so


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

why can't I pos rep you BoG?


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

It was good. I watched it twice. I love the scene between the people on ships deciding whether they are gonna blow up the other ship. 

Joker was entertaining. Love the Pencil Trick

Christian bale was great as batman. Voice was dark & mysterious. I don't have a problem with it.

Harvey dent/Two-faced was awesome..he nailed it when he showed the coin to Joker & explained to him that both sides are either "You live......You DIE"

Overall I give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

cos he's been sealed


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea, Martial, why _are_ you comparing TDK to Saw? They're nothing alike.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2008)

I was joking around when someone said the Riddler would set death traps to do with Riddles and mentioned Batman 3 would be too much like Saw 6. When people started complaining about the lack of blood, I said people wanted TDK to be like Saw 5..mainly because of the reaction people had to my first comment(people freaked)Hence, I was just joking. As much as I like the first Saw, I'd still say TDK is better.



Blaze of Glory said:


> MaritalHorror
> 
> Dude you is being too freakin fucking bitchy bout tis series
> 
> ...



Are you 12 years old? Do you even read my damn posts?

I've given lots of praise to TDK, even giving it a 4/4 on my site. I only basically stated it set the bar too high and a Batman 3 isn’t' likely going to meet everyone’s expectations. I didn't say WB sucked, it just isn't necessarily better than every other studio. It has good movies and it has bad movies. 

I thought it was kind of obvious the Saw comment was a joke. Your reading and analyzing skills astound me. 

Every time you speak, you embarrass yourself.


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooh, okay. Funny Martial is funny.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

Saw the movie again Was just as awesome this time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

Gonna see it again on the twentieth


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

I have the DVD-screener, so I can watch it as much as I like


----------



## escamoh (Sep 7, 2008)

can i borrow it


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

just search for it on Google, it's easy to find


----------



## Koi (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, okay, I've been meaning to ask--

Was anyone disappointed with the Joker's and Bats' final little standoff?  Because I seriously was.  When Bruce went to Lucius about the new suit, Fox said something to the effect of, 'You have greater range of motion, but it makes you more susceptible to wounds from things like knives.'  And then we see them empty out the Joker's pockets, and the dude's practically armed to the teeth with blades.

I was expecting something.. kind of fucking awesome.  I seriously though, 'Knives?  Sweet!  It's like Chekhov's gun, only not literary!'  And then.. it just didn't happen.  Blegh.


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> why can't I pos rep you BoG?



Now you can It's been undone

...For now


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

I was kinda disapointed. Mainly in that I thought the most iconic Batman Vs Joker fight scene was when the Joker was captured earlier on.

To be fair, I cant imagine a better fight scene.....none of the fights in the Batman movies are very good......


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2008)

> We’re pretty sure some type of “clarification” will be sent out shortly regarding the following statement from Michael Caine, but for now, it’s the first confirmation from someone involved in the Batman franchise about new villains and casting choices. And it’s HUGE. The ubiquitous rumors about Johnny Depp as The Riddler and Philip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin will undoubtedly escalate after this. Here’s what Caine told MTV’s Splash Page…
> 
> “I was with [a Warner Bros.] executive and I said, ‘Are we going to make [a sequel to The Dark Knight]?’ They said yeah. I said, ‘How the hell are we going to top Heath? And he says ‘I’ll tell you how you top Heath — Johnny Depp as The Riddler and Philip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin.’ I said, ‘****, they’ve done it again!’” [Laughs]
> 
> Caine seemed to reiterate his certainty, confirming that he’s also read the rumors in the British tabloids and that “[Warner Bros.] already got [Depp and Hoffman] in mind.” Make of this what you will. Christopher Nolan is on vacation and hasn’t publicly stated any storylines for a sequel, and Caine confirms he hasn’t spoken with him about it. More on this as it develops…



Source: It's supposed to be all over the place, so yall can search for it ya selfs. I hope it's bullshit. Because if not, we're probably about to be fucked over majorly by WB.

And another Heath w/ Joker scars minus make up pic.


----------



## Koi (Sep 8, 2008)

They seem recent.  Too dark to be very old, anyway.. (Speculation!/Experience with scars!)


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh, I love both of those actors, but this seems like a copout.

Remember what I said about studio dominated movies? Well, if the studios are already making casting decisions without Nolan then we have a problem.

In the words of Ian Malcolm, "I hate always being right".


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

Koi said:


> Okay, okay, I've been meaning to ask--
> 
> Was anyone disappointed with the Joker's and Bats' final little standoff?  Because I seriously was.  When Bruce went to Lucius about the new suit, Fox said something to the effect of, 'You have greater range of motion, but it makes you more susceptible to wounds from things like knives.'  And then we see them empty out the Joker's pockets, and the dude's practically armed to the teeth with blades.
> 
> I was expecting something.. kind of fucking awesome.  I seriously though, 'Knives?  Sweet!  It's like Chekhov's gun, only not literary!'  And then.. it just didn't happen.  Blegh.



Not really, I enjoyed seeing Joker bash up Batsy while dogs were attacking him at the same time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> Not really, I enjoyed seeing Joker bash up Batsy while dogs were attacking him at the same time.



It still wasn't as cool as their confrontation on the road. The scene where Batman drives around Joker, who is just standing there with his machine gun was way too classic for its own good.

Anyway, I still thought the final fight scene was fine. Jokers comments(Something like "You think I'd bet it all on a fist fight with you?") point out that the fight scene wasn't important. 

Anyway, once again, the Batman movies aren't very good when it comes to fight scenes....


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> It still wasn't as cool as their confrontation on the road. The scene where Batman drives around Joker, who is just standing there with his machine gun was way too classic for its own good.
> 
> Anyway, I still thought the final fight scene was fine. Jokers comments(Something like "You think I'd bet it all on a fist fight with you?") point out that the fight scene wasn't important.
> 
> Anyway, once again, the Batman movies aren't very good when it comes to fight scenes....



Nothing could beat the road confrontation one. But I still enjoyed the final fight. That reminds me, that one scene where Joker is looking out of the window and the dogs are surrounding him was pure badassary. 

You kidding? The fight scenes were awesome!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah, few of them are. To be fair, its usually the result of a badass taking down a bunch of weaklings(like a Chuck Norris movie). TDK probably had the best fight scenes, with Batman Begins having the worst(ironic?).

The other movies focused more on the gadgets than the fist fights.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

I liked the fight scenes in Batman Begins. *Nolantard* 

I didn't care much for the other movie's fight scenes of course. 
Burton's seemed to slow and obviously was to dark to see anything. And Slutmaker's was to corny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

dude, the fightscenes in Batman begins were soooo tightly edited that it was often difficult to tell who was who.

I'd rather slow fight scenes than those. Anyway, the 89 Batmans fight scenes didn't bug me since basically it was just "Batman punches guy, he goes down."

TDK was the same thing except Batman usually fight alot of guys at once. The Batman and Robin fight scenes were okay.....but I couldnt get past the fact that Batman and Robin conveniently had ice skates on the bottom of their shoes......

Once again, Don't remember Returns or Forever......


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2008)

> Anyway, once again, the Batman movies aren't very good when it comes to fight scenes....



Dude, Batman ain't always about making good fight scenes 

Also come on 

Batman vs. Joker pt 1

Batman vs. Joker with dogs pt.2  

Batman vs. SWAT team? 

Hellllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

Are you awake there 

There was plenty good fights


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

SWAT team part was awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude, Batman ain't always about making good fight scenes
> 
> Also come on
> 
> ...



First off, I'm not criticizing the Batman movies(except "Begins") for their fight scenes. I was pissed at "Batman Begins"(even though I liked the movie overall) because the fight scenes were too tightly edited to the point of being incoherant and the fact a movie that makes Batman into a ninja better have good fight scenes.

TDK had fine fight scenes. Granted, Christian Bale isn't no Jackie Chan or Chuck Norris but he never had to be. This isn't a martial arts film, just an action one.


----------



## batanga (Sep 9, 2008)

Someone said here earlier that he was disappinted Batman didn't throw any kicks.

 That would look extremely ridiculous IMO. The elbow punches he did were badass!


Also, no Depp for Riddler plz (I doubt they'll go with that anyway but still).


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

People forget that the suit is pretty hard to move in. The new one is a lot more mobile but its probably still a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## Even (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually had no problems with the fight scenes in Begins... Thought they were pretty badass


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2008)

^

The only thing that pissed me off about Batman Begins was Ra's al Ghul had that big-ass sword and yet didn't chop off no heads with it


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, Batman doing kicks would be hard to believe. One must remember that Christian Bale isn't a martial artist so that would look silly. Especially with that suit on.

I dont see how you guys can think the fight scenes from "Begins" were so cool, considering they were generally hard to see. If I remember correctly, the final battle was okay. The rest was just too confusing.

I'd still say Batman Begins was probably the 2nd-3rd best Batman movie. I'd rate it a 3/4 at the least(a 3.5/4 at the most). I'd say it inches out Burtons 89 film(Which I gave it a 3/4;although I would have probably given it to the 89 version if it didn't have Prince music).

I really need to see Returns and Forever again..........


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

You've said it yourself, Martial, Batman isn't a Jackie Chan or a Chuck Norris. No, its not like any martial arts film but in an action film like this its more than enough.

The action scenes >>>>>>>>> fight scenes anyways. I thought the road confrontation was the best. No kicks or punches needed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 9, 2008)

batanga said:


> Someone said here earlier that he was disappinted Batman didn't throw any kicks.
> 
> That would look extremely ridiculous IMO. The elbow punches he did were badass!



Plus, don't you think they would be a tad-bit impractical?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> You've said it yourself, Martial, Batman isn't a Jackie Chan or a Chuck Norris. No, its not like any martial arts film but in an action film like this its more than enough.
> 
> The action scenes >>>>>>>>> fight scenes anyways. I thought the road confrontation was the best. No kicks or punches needed.



Well, as I said, my main criticisms of the fights in any of the Batman movies was in "Begins" because it was hard to tell what was going on.

At least you could see the fighting in TDK.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd have to watch it again, I think you're talking about the when Batman jumps down and beats up all the drug dealer guys? Cause I think I know what your talking about. The other fight scenes were fine.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually, my least favorite was during the beginning when he is fighting with a prisoner. Then I think when he fights everyone during his final showdown with Scarecrow was the other big one(is that the one your talking about)

lol, were there any other fight scenes? Once again, I dont expect anything elaborate. Technically, I think TDK kind of blew it in its opening scene(even though the fights were fine). Batman trained as a ninja, so him just appearing quickly to quickly take someone out is what I'd expect. Its when the camera is going crazy that I begin to get irritated.

And a movie about a ninja BEST have some decent fight scenes, which MIGHT be why I kind of prefer Burtons films over "Begins", despite "Begins" being better. Burtons, while flawed, never tried to hide from its comic roots so it sort of works for what it is. "Begins" owned for the most part, but a movie involving ninja best have credible fight scenes!


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Thinking about it now, doesn't a "wild" camera help the fight scenes a bit. I mean when you fighting you being thrown around and its not "perfect", it sorta puts the audience in that position instead of watching it. I don't have a problem with it, I usually hate shakey cam if that's what you mean but it works fine during fight scenes.


----------



## Even (Sep 9, 2008)

At least the Batmobile in Begins was the definition of awesome 
Just too bad it died in TDK


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

I disagree. For one, the only reason they do it is because they are trying to cover up the fact that the actor doesn't know how to fight in real life.

It's why they did it so much in the Bourne movies.

It's also why alot of movies with big special effects do it, to cover up the fakeness(Transformers REALLY began to piss me off with this, even moreso than Batman Begins).

Personally, if you can't see the fight scene, then what's the point? It's just as bad as when the lighting sucks or the camera is out of focus while they're fighting(some old hong kong flicks never seemed to learn that when the fight scenes go offscreen, they REALLY need to follow).

If you are cool with it, good for you. However, most people seem to hate it, which makes it so annoying when filmmakers don't learn this(apparently Nolan did).

In all fairness to Batman Begins, I dont think the shaky camera thing became so notorious prior to Batman Begins. In fact, I think "Begins" really made people notice it alot more.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Eh, I didn't notice it till you mentioned it. :shrug


----------



## Koi (Sep 9, 2008)

You can shoot the best fight scene ever, but if it's not edited well, it'll still look bad.


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 9, 2008)

Waspinator loves this shot of Two head.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Waspinator said:


> Waspinator loves this shot of Two head.



Chee loves that shot too.

lol, two head.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 9, 2008)

Two head?

Two *face* friend get it straight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

There is something perverted about two head......


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2008)

Waspinator said:


> Waspinator loves this shot of Two head.



Blaze like shot too pek


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh, I didn't notice it till you mentioned it. :shrug



same and I honestly don't care either


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

Two Head FTW. 



Kilowog said:


> same and I honestly don't care either



Same.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

Waspinator said:


> Waspinator loves this shot of Two *face*.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

I wanna see how they did his makeup. It's awesome.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Sep 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wanna see how they did his makeup. It's awesome.



It was CG,no make up.


----------



## Koi (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was all, if not most, CG too.  Kinda like Bill Nighy in Pirates of the Caribbean.  All his 'makeup' was just computer work.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 10, 2008)

I though it was a combo of both? I sorta remember a Eckhart interview, where he said something along those lines of him wearing make-up.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 10, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> I though it was a combo of both? I sorta remember a Eckhart interview, where he said something along those lines of him wearing make-up.



Maybe they applied some blue shit on his face to serve as a blue screen ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2008)

If I remember correctly, parts of it was make-up(I think the scars), but the paint was CGI. lol, I dont remember in the actual movie, but when you first see Joker in the trailer(when he's sitting in jail), the paint looks surprisingly CGI.

must have been cleaned up because I didnt notice in the actual movie.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

really?? I think I read somewhere how they made it... Wasn't too hard either....


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> It was CG,no make up.



No, most of it was make up. In Eckhart's interview he said the his mom wouldn't come and visit him when he had the make up on because it scared her. xD

I'm pretty sure the eye and the teeth and cheek muscle was CG though.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

are we talking about the Joker or Two-Face here? I'm getting confuzzled :S


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

Two Face.

Joker is obviously CGI.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

of course


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol Joker is Scooby-Doo CGI.


----------



## batanga (Sep 11, 2008)

> LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) - Batman wants an Oscar. To be precise, Warner Bros. wants a statuette -- or 10 -- for "The Dark Knight". So the studio plans to re-release its blockbuster Batman sequel in January, the height of Academy Awards voting season.
> 
> "It's just a matter of bringing it back as a reminder for people," a studio insider explained.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll see it again in January. 

Does this mean the DVD release is pushed?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 11, 2008)

I doubt it. Why pass the holiday season?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Just keep it going through to January. It'll rake in enough revenue.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, I'll get to see it on an Imax size screen again.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just keep it going through to January. It'll rake in enough revenue.



Nah, its slowing down a lot now. It's still taking in a lot of money (8 million from last week) but it will probably be out of theatres by next month (maybe borderlining November).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

The last weekened was the worst box office week in the past 5 years. Its kind of sad when a movie that came out a few months ago brought in a major chunk of it......


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, not that many good films were released last week. I'm hoping Burn After Reading will bring it back up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Bleh, I dont think it will be a HUGE hit. Those type of movies will do pretty good, but wont be a major blockbuster.

I liked Bangkok Dangerous, but to be honest, I wasn't all that interested in seeing it.....


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, I know its not gonna be on the level of all the films released in the summer heck no. 
I just mean for the fall season. :0

Eh', critics didn't really care for it and not that many people liked it either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, Im alone in my liking of it. But as I always say, I'm easily entertained, but rarely impressed. I was impressed with the fact that BD actually focused more on character development than the actual action. I'm surprised how few pple seem to like it.

This is technically "dump month", which means I wouldnt expect alot of good movies out. Actually, I'm kind of surprised that Burn After Reading is being released now.....should've got a November release...

worse months for movies in the year are September(also the end of August) and April.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, its that transition that really hits movies hard.

November and December have some good releases though..hopefully. Although I hate Twilight that one is going to do well in the box office.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Ugh, I hate movies like Twilight.....the book is apparently pretty popular but it sounds like your usual gothic emo fangirl film.....


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, its probably going to be like Blood and Chocolate. The booked sucked so the movie is gonna suck. Same with Twilight (although I think the movie is going to be better than the book cause you don't have to deal with Meyer's dreadful writing skills).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Blood and Chocolate(stupid title) looked pointless and bland......I mean, the trailers advertised it as a bad version of that Warewolf Vs Vampire film(damn, what was that called again?)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Underworld


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think it had any vampires in it. 

I think it was just werewolves versus werewolves but yea, it was pretty pointless and stupid. I didn't even bother to watch the movie because the book was so bad.


----------



## Koi (Sep 12, 2008)

Underworld was neato, though.  I really enjoyed it.  Plus-- Bill fucking Nighy.  That man is epic win.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Underworld, right.

Yeah, I know there arent any vampires in "Blood/Chocolate" but the trailer reminded me too much of Underworld for some reason.

Oddly, it also sort of had the look of "The Covenant", which is not a compliment.

I was okay with Underworld. I actually prefered the sequel.


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2008)

I still haven't seen all of the sequel. :\  I started watching it at a friend's house once but had to leave.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

It's an alright movie. Not a big fan of vampire films, I prefer werewolf ones.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2008)

Bah, Underworld.

You would think a series centered around Werewolves vs Vampires would be interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

The first one is bland. The second one is more stylish, but shows signs of being a bad movie.

Personally, if I was going to do this movie, I wouldn't go the Romeo and Juliet route. It's tired, overused and kind of boring.

Either make it a horror film, or make it an action film, not a goddamn lovestory. 

Other films that didn't need to be lovestories were "Jumper", "10,000 B.C" and "Next". Other films could have been good without it("Spiderman 2" and "Batman Begins"), but the lovestories never bugged me too much in either of those films.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate when films tag on a useless love story.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually like Twilight, not as much as An Abundance of Katherines but I still enjoy the book.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 19, 2008)

There is still hope of TDK surpassing Titanic, people. TDK is returning to thearter around the country, in January 09.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

It's around what, $515,000,000 right now? And the January release is going to be limited, I think it will be around $565,000,000. Won't surpass Titanic, had a great run though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> It's around what, $515,000,000 right now? And the January release is going to be limited, I think it will be around $565,000,000. Won't surpass Titanic, had a great run though.


It still hasn't left our theatres. And the showings for it are always at least half-full.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

It could just be me, but i dont recall other movies being in the cinemas for as long as this one has. You can still see it in cinemas here (england)


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2008)

^Good. We coming for that ass Titanic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> It's around what, $515,000,000 right now? And the January release is going to be limited, I think it will be around $565,000,000. Won't surpass Titanic, had a great run though.



:amazed

How dare you give up hope?


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm still rooting for it, but i'm still being logical.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2008)

Logical indeed. I heard that non-believers are being totrured by Bats actually.


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

Pssh, can I be tortured by Joker instead? Very kinky. :3


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2008)

If only I was the Joker


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> :amazed
> 
> How dare you give up hope?


It's still in the cinema in the UK and is at the bottom of the box office top 10. Everyone who wants to see The Dark Knight has either seen it or is waiting for the DVD.


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2008)

would be fun if TDK surpassed Titanic, but I think that's highly unlikely... Would be fun though


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2008)

Christopher Nolan talks about whether or not he'd be interested in making a third movie.



So much for hoping a new movie would be made soon.  Batman 3 probably won't be ready till 2011-2012.  

Btw Chee...I expect to be praised for bumping this thread.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Christopher Nolan talks about whether or not he'd be interested in making a third movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. It's not really that important. He's just reiterating stuff he's been saying since before this film was even released, maybe even earlier.

So he's on-board only if there is a good story, eh? Well then, Mr Nolan, give me a few weeks and some of your time (and Hollwood wages) and I will whip up for you the greatest Batman Part 3 that anyone shall ever lay eyes on.

Expect my script to be E-Mailed to you soon. And I shall expect a big-ass cheque not long after.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG. I saw this on the front page again and I almost fainted. 



> To date, the film has earned $527.8 million in the U.S. and almost $1 billion worldwide.



Come on! They gotta re-release the film for Oscar season, SINK THE SHIP!!! 

Hope that Nolan and Goyer will whip up one fantastic story for the third one. I really want to see Nolan on board.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

At least he's not selling out......yet.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

Viva La Dark Knight!


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> At least he's not selling out......yet.



Oh here we go again. 

Nolan isn't gonna sell out. Obviously he's made a clear point that he'd rather do smaller films than a big one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Selling out= How much you get paid.

Smaller or larger films doesn't matter. Anyway, he basically said that if he can't think of how to make a third Batman to be as good as the other two, he won't do it. So, so far he has not sold out on it, which is a good thing.

If they were already making a third movie, I'd be concerned.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, usually smaller films have small budgets so...selling out on those is kinda hard to do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Most directors these days dont get paid much. Sometimes they do, but not usually. Hence, for a movie liked Batman 3, he could get paid up to 40 million(like Raimi got for Spiderman 3). For a smaller movie, he could still get paid alot just because its Christopheer Nolan(but not 40 mill).

usually, when a big name or director signs on to a project, the budget gets bigger.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems like he doesn't care about money. He cares about story.

Just doesn't seem to be the guy that sells out. After all, Nolan isn't Raimi.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Seems like he doesn't care about money. He cares about story.
> 
> Just doesn't seem to be the guy that sells out. After all, Nolan isn't Raimi.



Yet. we dont know if he's in talks for a third one or not. 

Nolan isn't Raimi? Raimi has yet to do a universally panned movie. I think the worst is Spiderman 3, which recieved mixed reviews. Remember, Raimi began as a director who focused on small projects as well.

And your comment is SOOO wrong. If directors weren't paid well, they wouldn't direct. The good thing about Nolan is that he will probably get paid well to do whatever he wants at this point. But remember that everyone has their misfires. Spielberg, who I think is a better director than Nolan, made "1942" during his most successful years. After he did that, he had some difficulty getting work. In fact, George Lucas kind of had to speak up for him so he could do "Raiders".

Nolan has mostly done independant stuff. Do you know why filmmakers usually do stuff like "Momento"? So big studios will notice them and they get jobs like "Batman Begins". 

So far, as I've said before, Nolan has been great. But every director has had their bad times. Even legendary filmmakers that are considered to be better than Spielberg, such as Akira Kurosawa. So my main concerns here is that people are both

A) overrating Nolan.
B) Presuming too much about him as if they know him personally.

As much as I would like Nolan to do a 3rd Batman film, I'd rather he just say no and move on to something else. It's going to be almost impossible to top Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

> If directors weren't paid well, they wouldn't direct.



You're comment is SOOOOOOOOOO wrong. Have you seen Following? He directed that on a $6,000 dollar budget and shot it on the weekends. It's an art form, they don't direct just for the money, they direct because they love to direct.

Yes, they do direct independent films so that studios will notice them, but why do it just to do it? Like i said before, it's an art form. Not just a humpy-dumpty job.



MartialHorror said:


> Yet. we dont know if he's in talks for a third one or not.
> 
> Nolan isn't Raimi? Raimi has yet to do a universally panned movie. I think the worst is Spiderman 3, which recieved mixed reviews. Remember, Raimi began as a director who focused on small projects as well.
> 
> ...



You don't know him either, and you're underrating him by saying he's just like every other director. It's total bullshit, you're grouping all of them together like they are all money-starved idiots. Nolan is paid well, probably better paid than most of the middle-class America. So far, from all the interviews (and my god, I'm using interviews for backup! You use Raimi) he seems like he knows what he's doing. I have faith in Nolan, if he fucks up then its fine. After all Speilburg had his fuck ups too? No?

I'm not overrating Nolan, every single film I've his I've either loved or liked. Not because of TDK, but because of his other films and how well they were directed. Like I said, based off his interviews, he seems to know what he is doing and he cares more about story than cash.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, Speilberg did have his fuckups. "1941" was an actual movie, and that was pretty deep into his career and also during his prime. 

Interviews are just words. Presidential campaigns have interviews, and do you believe everything they say? Most directors are money starved.....but definately not idiots. Like Spiderman 3 or not, Raimi is rich because of it. Hell, Uwe Boll is the worst director of today and he makes alot of money. If you directed for nothing, then you are probably the idiot. 

Directors have a crapload of work they have to do. It's not always even about talent. Lets say they make a great movie and have to go into making another(often, contracts are multipicture deals) right after. They don't have enough ideas, and its not very good, or at least profitable. It flops, and the director might have difficulty getting work after that. 

Hell, if it happened to Orson Welles, it could happen to anyone. 

I've liked or loved every film of Nolans that I've seen. But I keep up with directors enough to know that none have actually had a long career without some flops. Sometimes, they recover quickly. othertimes, they don't. If Nolan makes a bad movie, people will forgive him. if he makes a bad Batman movie, then they won't.

Joel Schumaker still gets flack for Batman and Robin, even though his directing was the ONLY good thing about it. It seems that people forget he has done good movies, before and after he did that. So if Nolan does Batman 3, I'm just warning you its probably going to disapoint, even if it is a decent movie.

But as I said, I liked his response to it. I dont know why you got upset, as my first post regarding this was just "At least he's not selling out......yet." 'Yet' simply is there because he hasnt given a definitive answer so far.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

The 'yet' sounds like you think he is going to fuck up. Why not just say he's not selling out and just leave it at that? Exactly, he hasn't done anything yet to lead me to believe that he's selling out, you have to go and make everything negative.

And if Batman 3 is a decent movie I won't be disappointed. TDK was huge because of the Joker, I'm expecting a much smaller film because the Joker won't be in the next one. Those are my expectations, and it won't disappoint me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> The 'yet' sounds like you think he is going to fuck up. Why not just say he's not selling out and just leave it at that? Exactly, he hasn't done anything yet to lead me to believe that he's selling out, you have to go and make everything negative.
> 
> And if Batman 3 is a decent movie I won't be disappointed. TDK was huge because of the Joker, I'm expecting a much smaller film because the Joker won't be in the next one. Those are my expectations, and it won't disappoint me.



But Chee is not everybody. Personally, I'm not sure how it will work. I loved Scarecrow in batman Begins, but he wasn't the "big thing". So if Nolan tries to make a big villain like Joker, it might be an issue, unless he does a great job casting and creating a true villain. 

Anyway, I used "yet" simply because I dont want to say "Good job for not selling out Nolan" and then a week later, its announced Nolan is making another Batman movie.

Personally, I still like the tradition of "2 batman movies, then move on". Maybe Nolan should just do another superhero movie.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

But why would Nolan making another Bat film be bad? Yes, most films fail hard during the third one but so do films during the second one. I just simply don't agree with you. =\


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

It's not that it will be bad. I'm sure if he does it, it would be a 3/4 star movie. But I'd say when you're at the top, then dont try to go farther. No matter what he does, TDK is impossible to top. 

It's not like when Tim Burton did the 89 film, which was flawed enough that it could be improved on(and was, imo). Even Batman Begins had flaws. But TDK is mostly perfect....all Nolan can go is down.

of course, if he just focuses on making other movies..like Prestige, then no one would care. He conquered the genre and should now move onto other things.

lol, makes me wonder how Schumaker screwed up so badly with Batman and Robin. Seriously.....Batman Forever could easily be topped. Poor Schumaker.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally I'd enjoy ManBat to make an appearance in the third as the villain or "thing.". It would be perfect in my opinion instead of showcasing the majority of villains for entertainment why not take one of the underated foes and make them big? I liked Man Bat's concept alot and would appreciate it if it appears in the third.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Nolan should just move on and do Saw 6........

lol, there is a character called Manbat?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, there is a character called Manbat?





Too unrealistic for this series if you ask me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, there is a character called Manbat?



Yep, guess what he is.


----------



## Para (Oct 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> TDK is mostly perfect....all Nolan can go is down.



I'm sure I remember people saying such things about Batman Begins. That's a very pessimistic attitude to have, and while a third film may not be at the level of TDK (god forbid it not break the heavens), it could still be very good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yep, guess what he is.



A donkey?

Para: Batman Begins wasn't perfect. It had lame one-liners, a tacked on love story and poorly edited fight scenes. When Batman is a ninja, poorly edited fight scenes are something you want to avoid.

TDK had none of these flaws.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2008)

Some of the action scenes were a problem for me in TDK too.

Like for example, the fight scene where Batman encounters Joker for the first time in his party. The action was a little too.... disappointing for what Batman is known for.


----------



## bluucrayonz (Oct 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yep, guess what he is.



lOl....


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

TDK action is far better than the action in the other Batman films. Dunno what you guys are talking about.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2008)

Agree on TDK action. Sure, the final fight between Joker and Batman was forgettable....but not terrible either. Most of the fights in TDK were just quick "knock so and so out". That I'm fine with. Batman is a ninja, he can do that.

My issue with Batman Begins was that in these fights, the camera would do that quick cut crap making it difficult to tell what's going on.

The other Batman movies had forgettable fight scenes.....I thinK Batman Begins NEEDED better fight scenes due to the ninja background and stuff.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't enjoy the fact in most of the TDK movie Batman never kicked.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't really give a shit about the fight scenes. The story and character interactions more than make up for it.

And Black Mask for 3!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2008)

er, ninjas dont kick. Their purpose in battle tends to be "Kill enemy before he notices you".....kicking wouldnt really work.

Hmmmmmm, maybe they should have Uwe Boll direct a Batman 3 instead of Nolan....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Now you're just being cruel.


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Para: Batman Begins wasn't perfect. It had lame one-liners, a tacked on love story and poorly edited fight scenes. When Batman is a ninja, poorly edited fight scenes are something you want to avoid.
> 
> TDK had none of these flaws.


I meant when it was released it the cinema, before TDK was even on the horizon, people were praising Begins as the best comic film ever etc etc. It's all well and good to say TDK is better (and it is), but at the time people didn't think TDK could surpass Begins. I remember specifically people thinking Ledger would ruin the film 

What I'm trying to say is you never know how good the next film will be until it's out. You may think TDK is perfect and will never be surpassed (and I'd be inclined to agree with you) but the fact is we should wait and see. It might just surprise us all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2008)

Psh, some people praise Batman Forever as the best of the Batman movies(prior to Begins). You get plenty of opinions. Even now, people will argue that the 89 Batman is better than Begins.

Anyway, I'd say the original Superman> Batman Begins. So opinions are a bitch.

Anyway, as I said, Batman Begin had more pronounced flaws. TDK doesn't really....


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Psh, some people praise Batman Forever as the best of the Batman movies(prior to Begins). You get plenty of opinions. Even now, people will argue that the 89 Batman is better than Begins.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say the original Superman> Batman Begins. So opinions are a bitch.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, Batman Begin had more pronounced flaws. TDK doesn't really....



I'm not saying you're not entitled to your opinions. Everyone is. I'm saying there's always a chance you'll be surprised at the next movie. Always walk into a movie with an open mind and a ton of popcorn.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

I think Batman Begins and Batman 89 are *about* the same level. They both have their flaws.

On an enjoyment level? I'd choose Batman Begins over Batman 89 anytime. I didn't care for the Joker in that one, and the horrible romance between Bruce and that slut was poorly executed. Fight scenes weren't much to praise either.


----------



## Cair (Nov 1, 2008)

Release date for TDK yet?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 1, 2008)

i got it already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2008)

Para said:


> I'm not saying you're not entitled to your opinions. Everyone is. I'm saying there's always a chance you'll be surprised at the next movie. Always walk into a movie with an open mind and a ton of popcorn.



Yeah, but there is always a chance that Uwe Boll will make an award winning movie.......but I aint counting on it.

Chee: Didnt u rate 89 a 0/10? Hmmm, I'd say Begins>89....although 89 is cooler to look at. I'd say Batman 89= 3/4 stars......Batman Begins= 3-3.5/4 Stars. I prefer Returns to Begins though.


----------



## batanga (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, you guys're STILL talking about TDK. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Cair (Nov 1, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> i got it already.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but there is always a chance that Uwe Boll will make an award winning movie.......but I aint counting on it.
> 
> Chee: Didnt u rate 89 a 0/10? Hmmm, I'd say Begins>89....although 89 is cooler to look at. I'd say Batman 89= 3/4 stars......Batman Begins= 3-3.5/4 Stars. I prefer Returns to Begins though.



I was pissed that day. 
I get pissed off a lot.  The day I saw TDK for the first time I wanted to punch a puppy. Gave TDK a 7/10. Obviously that has changed. 



batanga said:


> Wow, you guys're STILL talking about TDK. That's pretty cool.



It's become a part of me that I cannot rid of. 
I'll be Nolan-cockriding until I'm 80.


----------



## Para (Nov 2, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but there is always a chance that Uwe Boll will make an award winning movie.......but I aint counting on it.



There is no chance in hell 

 I see your point.


----------



## KakashiGaiden (Nov 5, 2008)

This movie was epic WIN. R.I.P Heath Ledger...v.v


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2008)

I have just been sent some horrible news: They are going to show Batman and Robin on cartoon network . I fear for the kids who watch that garbage.


----------



## Chee (Nov 5, 2008)

...wait...they aren't going to show the first 3 films?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh who cares. I liked Batman and Robin as a kid for the same reason I liked Jaws: The Revenge.........kids dont know about bad acting, crappy scripts and cheesy directing. They just want to be entertained.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think Tim Burton's _Batman_ and _Batman Returns_ are appropriate for children, but _Batman Forever_ and _Batman & Robin_ seem like it was for kids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh who cares. I liked Batman and Robin as a kid for the same reason I liked Jaws: The Revenge.........*CMX *dont know about bad acting, crappy scripts and cheesy directing. *He *just want to be entertained.


 This suits me well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2008)

lol, so you liked them?

I agree Burtons films are more for teenagers.....especially "Returns".


----------



## Chee (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, they showed that Gotham Knight, and that was more suitable for teenagers. Why not show the Burton versions?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Well, they showed that Gotham Knight, and that was more suitable for teenagers. Why not show the Burton versions?



They already have.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2008)

lol, true.......also, they probably will edit them.


----------



## Chee (Nov 6, 2008)

They have? I just remember them showing Spiderman.


----------



## jamie mario (Nov 8, 2008)

best movie ever hands down


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2008)

I was just watching this and I noticed something...when Batman jumps out to rescue Rachel when the Joker drops her out the window...they never show what happened to the people in the room...*Batman left those people in  the clutches of the Joker for several minutes...*

I mean he could have done anything to them, especially given how crazy he is.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought the DVD, it came in a little bundle with a Batman comic, and a Movie replica of Two Faces' coin


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Batman left those people in  the clutches of the Joker for several minutes...*



Maybe he was to busy eating aur dourves?

TDK breaks 1mill blu-rays in one week.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I bought the DVD, it came in a little bundle with a Batman comic, and a Movie replica of Two Faces' coin



I never was big on stuff like that, I usually just want the movie and that's it...if there's something truly useful like a shirt or something, that's cool too.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was just watching this and I noticed something...when Batman jumps out to rescue Rachel when the Joker drops her out the window...they never show what happened to the people in the room...*Batman left those people in  the clutches of the Joker for several minutes...*
> 
> I mean he could have done anything to them, especially given how crazy he is.



I dunno why they didn't show it, but a deleted scene showed the Joker driving away after Bruce and Rachel landed on the car. His goon asked him, "What about Dent?" and then he said "I'm a man of my word".

Basically, he was there for Dent and only Dent. Probably didn't give a rat's ass for those people.



> I bought the DVD, it came in a little bundle with a Batman comic, and a Movie replica of Two Faces' coin



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I WANT IT.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 18, 2008)

I do kind of want that coin because I've been fapping to two face since i was 4 but...eh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

My little brother has that coin, my sister gave it to him because a friend of her's didn't want it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Quick question.For those of you who have the dvd with deleted scenes, do they every show what happend to the joker after he got captured in the end of the film?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question.For those of you who have the dvd with deleted scenes, do they every show what happend to the joker after he got captured in the end of the film?


There are no deleted scenes...on the DVDs.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 18, 2008)

^What about BluRay?


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Blu Ray doesn't have them either.

The only thing to do is get the shooting script for the movie (its kinda a waste of money if you're not a huge Batman fan though) it has things in there (like I mentioned before) that wasn't in the movie. But yea, just download it or find it on the internet, not worth the money.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question.For those of you who have the dvd with deleted scenes, do they every show what happend to the joker after he got captured in the end of the film?


I'd imagine he got sent to Arkham.


----------



## Bender (Dec 26, 2008)

To all the people who got the TDK for Christmas you gonna make your own commentary? 

I know I am

Me my ma and my pa


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 26, 2008)

Got The Dark Knight and a PS3 for Christmas  Fuck yeah


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> To all the people who got the TDK for Christmas you gonna make your own commentary?
> 
> I know I am
> 
> Me my ma and my pa



I can't believe any one is actually using that feature.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 26, 2008)

I got the two-disc special edition for christmas. There's no commentaries


----------



## batanga (Dec 26, 2008)

So the extras suck then? Both DVD and bluray extras?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol worthless extras.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 26, 2008)

I recently found out the whole point behind bale's batman voice was to intentionally sound like he was disguising his voice.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

batanga said:


> So the extras suck then? Both DVD and bluray extras?



The second disc is a bunch of batshit. It's just all of the Joker cards used (more than half of them you don't even see in the movie) and some concept art and thats it. The ones on the first disc is more worth it, has behind the scenes and interviews. I expected more though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

so it's retty much official.  Bruce Wayne is done being Batman, now let's see if he can take out Darkseid and save all of existance before his successors start fighting it out


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you talking about the comic books?


----------



## Koi (Dec 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so it's retty much official.  Bruce Wayne is done being Batman, now let's see if he can take out Darkseid and save all of existance before his successors start fighting it out



Darkseid?  Do not want. D:  Or.. maybe do want, so long as they ignore the Anti-Life Equation.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

Darkseid has used the anti-life equation to take over planet earth, and he has destroyed time.

Batman has in his possesion a bullet capable of killing a god


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> The second disc is a bunch of batshit. It's just all of the Joker cards used (more than half of them you don't even see in the movie) and some concept art and thats it. The ones on the first disc is more worth it, has behind the scenes and interviews. I expected more though.



Hmm, on the one I got (DVD two disc special edition, I'm in Australia), along with the behind the scenes and interviews, theres 6 sequences which were shot in IMAX quality, 6 episodes of "Gotham Cable's premier news program", and then the galleries of concept art, joker cards, production stills, trailers, and TV spots.

Seems like I got the better deal


----------



## batanga (Dec 27, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> 6 episodes of "Gotham Cable's premier news program", and then the galleries of concept art, joker cards, production stills, trailers, and TV spots.
> 
> Seems like I got the better deal


Wow, I already saw all of those before the movie even came out... I doubt there's anything new on the concept art either.

Also, joker cards? Like, pictures of... jokercards?


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

It's his Joker cards, there are tons of them. I went through most of them and some of them were the same card, just had different colors or something. Really not worth it.



> *along with the behind the scenes and interviews, theres 6 sequences which were shot in IMAX quality*, 6 episodes of "Gotham Cable's premier news program", and then the galleries of concept art, joker cards, production stills, trailers, and TV spots.



Was that two shows that talked about Batman's persona thing and his gadgets? Or interviews with Christopher Nolan and Christian Bale for The Dark Knight?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 27, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Hmm, on the one I got (DVD two disc special edition, I'm in Australia), along with the behind the scenes and interviews, *theres 6 sequences which were shot in IMAX quality*, 6 episodes of "Gotham Cable's premier news program", and then the galleries of concept art, joker cards, production stills, trailers, and TV spots.
> 
> Seems like I got the better deal



On Blu-ray, those sequences were in the film.

Well, technically they're in all versions of the film...but that's just being nit-picky.


----------



## Squabler Gr (Dec 27, 2008)

Watching it the first time round it was a good movie, the could have cutthe last 20 minutes of it but i thought it was a good movie.  Watching it again on dvd i almost feel asleep when the joker wasn't on screen.

still my favorite scene dis when he made the pencil disappear.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Darkseid has used the anti-life equation to take over planet earth, and he has destroyed time.
> 
> Batman has in his possesion a bullet capable of killing a god



Time for Batgod to come back full force.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Squabler Gr said:


> Watching it the first time round it was a good movie, the could have cutthe last 20 minutes of it but i thought it was a good movie.  Watching it again on dvd i almost feel asleep when the joker wasn't on screen.
> 
> still my favorite scene dis when he made the pencil disappear.



That would fuck up the whole movie's point if they did that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> That would fuck up the whole movie's point if they did that.



They would have been better served if they could have kept Two Face around, I'm sure they could have written it slightly different.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Nah, Two Face is better off dead. He was in pain and he only had one goal -to pay back what Gordon's men did- and having him around for another sequel would be...nothing new I suppose. Dunno how to word it but unlike the comic books where he is just another villain, Two Face in TDK has more of a goal. Better keep his role nice and short instead of just dragging it out IMO.


----------



## Bender (Dec 27, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They would have been better served if they could have kept Two Face around, I'm sure they could have written it slightly different.



Yeah, they could,ve but no one wants another re-run of the old Batman movies with the Riddler and Two-face in the same movie.

Also why doesn't anyone but me wanna do a commentary on the movie?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

I honestly think they might bring him back.

I mean the original plan was for Two-Face to die and Joker to live, but since Heath is dead...

the script made it painfully clear he Harvey died (I think it mentioned having his neck completely twisted and bones popping out_) but on screen there's enough room for doubt


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Overrated as hell. It was okay.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, they could,ve but no one wants another re-run of the old Batman movies with the Riddler and Two-face in the same movie.
> 
> Also why doesn't anyone but me wanna do a commentary on the movie?



Two villians isn't the problem it was bad writing before. 



Kilowog said:


> I honestly think they might bring him back.
> 
> I mean the original plan was for Two-Face to die and Joker to live, but since Heath is dead...
> 
> the script made it painfully clear he Harvey died (I think it mentioned having his neck completely twisted and bones popping out_) but on screen there's enough room for doubt



They pretty much said he was dead and that this movie's villain would be a new one.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 27, 2008)

You know, I doubt Two-Face would've lived long anyway.

He'd probably get a really nasty infection.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

> They pretty much said he was dead and that this movie's villain would be a new one.


I trust shit what "they" say about what the next movie is about till Nolan says something.


----------



## Altron (Dec 27, 2008)

i have not seen this movie yet and the ironic part is my sister got the DVD for christmas


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I dont think we've seen the last of Dent. His death was so anti-climatic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I trust shit what "they" say about what the next movie is about till Nolan says something.



Pretty much every source out there says you're wrong. The original idea was to have the Joker in two movies, this one and the next and have Two face in this one.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah the ORIGINAL plan before Ledger died


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah the ORIGINAL plan before Ledger died



Yeah but all the actor interviews pretty much say Echhart isn't returning because Two Face is dead. Besides I think it would be kind of lame to have him back too.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

there really is no news yet, hell the big wigs at WB flat out said everything is false until Nolan says something


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2008)

I got this info from slashfilm.com. Take it for it's worth...



*We’re pretty sure some type of “clarification” will be sent out shortly regarding the following statement from Michael Caine, but for now, it’s the first confirmation from someone involved in the Batman franchise about new villains and casting choices. And it’s HUGE. The ubiquitous rumors about Johnny Depp as The Riddler and Philip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin will undoubtedly escalate after this. Here’s what Caine told MTV’s Splash Page…*
_“I was with [a Warner Bros.] executive and I said, ‘Are we going to make [a sequel to The Dark Knight]?’ They said yeah. I said, ‘How the hell are we going to top Heath? And he says ‘I’ll tell you how you top Heath — Johnny Depp as The Riddler and Philip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin.’ I said, ‘Shit, they’ve done it again!’” [Laughs]_

C*aine seemed to reiterate his certainty, confirming that he’d also read the rumors in the British tabloids and that “[Warner Bros.] already got [Depp and Hoffman] in mind.” Make of this what you will. Director Christopher Nolan is on vacation and hasn’t publicly stated any storylines or details for a sequel or even confirmed that he’s making another Batman film. Though, he’s long expressed his vision as a trilogy. Caine confirms that he hasn’t spoken with the director about a third installment.*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so tempted to add Aaron Eckhart to ( Christian Bale & Heath Ledger ) because he does not get the amount of respect for how good he did in The Dark Knight.  But I guess since Ledger died after, I guess that's why he is held so high in regards to Eckhart.  (No offense to Ledger himself.)


----------



## batanga (Dec 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I got this info from slashfilm.com. Take it for it's worth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I am so tempted to add Aaron Eckhart to ( Christian Bale & Heath Ledger ) because he does not get the amount of respect for how good he did in The Dark Knight.  But I guess since Ledger died after, I guess that's why he is held so high in regards to Eckhart.  (No offense to Ledger himself.)



Both of them did a wonderful job.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

I honestly didn't think I'd ever say this but Hush is a spectacular villain, his recent appearances by Paul Dini completely make up for every shitty thing he's been in.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

If riddler this time is the real one with the correct personality, not the error of Forever with Carrey acting with Joker's personality but dressed as riddler, then this idea can be really interesting, could imagine a movie full of plot twists and complex plans, something like pay attention in every detail, every bit, every second, every moment.

Though, in my view, if Jim could be back however to deliver in a more serious note alike _"Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind"_ personally can see a good potential in it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I doubt the Riddler will act like the Joker.

Anyways, TDK picked up 5 awards in the People's Choice.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I doubt the Riddler will act like the Joker.
> 
> Anyways, TDK picked up 5 awards in the People's Choice.



Hope not, that's one thing who annoyed the fuck off in forever despite the gay parade the whole film was in too, riddler's personality in the movie was more like the joker, but with green uniform/clothes, that really sucked.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think he'll be the type of villain that's smart like Hannibal Lector and does things like the Zodiac.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

lol, As I've said before, The Riddler(in Batman Forever) acted like the Joker except without any of the menace. Nicholsons Joker was annoying, but he was also often menacing.....I just couldn't take Jim Carry seriously(which is a shame because I'd say that was actually decent casting).......

I don't see the new Riddler(if they do it) acting like Ledgers Joker.....but I can't see how they will do him either.

Please Nolan, if you have any doubts about a third Batman movie......just don't do it.....


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I think he'll be the type of villain that's smart like Hannibal Lector and does things like the Zodiac.



Oh yeah, this is excellent, more like what I think and wish could work great in this case too, my expectations are high mainly because it's C & J Nolan and D. Goyer again most possibly, so this kind of character indicates most likely we're about to see they mean business in their hands. 


But what the hey, if Ra's is alive.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Me and my friend had theories about Batman. We think he is going to die in the third one. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Nah, fans would be too pissed. 

Plus, that would stop sequels from being made(at least for another 4 years before they remake it AGAIN)


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Reminds me the whole hoax about Sm3 


Sadly the film ended up being too go happy lucky.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I was pissed when Rachel Dawes and Two Face died so Nolan must have some huge ass balls to do that. Imagine his ball size if he kills of the main character, unexpected and sorta badass in a way. 



> Plus, that would stop sequels from being made(at least for another 4 years before they remake it AGAIN)



Ain't that a good thing? :ho


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I was pissed when Rachel Dawes and Two Face died so Nolan must have some huge ass balls to do that. Imagine his ball size if he kills of the main character, unexpected and sorta badass in a way.



Always had the impression Rachel was going to disappear (pratically sure) at some point in the storyline, as I'm used the hqs, in thesis the real true of the top Wayne's love is Selina, so most likely this was needed in order to introduce another love interest for Bruce in the future, so it's like "just as planned", that is, in my opinion of course. 



But topping Michele is like, don't know but it'll be hard in case someone take this role. I mean, look at how many fantasies has her catwoman sold in sexshops for example.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

It's going to be difficult to do though. The thing I hated most about B89 is that the romance happened to quickly. So no Bruce and Selina thing should be going on, especially while his mourning of Rachel's death.

But who knows, Nolan has a knack of taking something run of the mill and spicing it up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I was pissed when Rachel Dawes and Two Face died so Nolan must have some huge ass balls to do that. Imagine his ball size if he kills of the main character, unexpected and sorta badass in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that a good thing? :ho



Unfortunately killing Batman might be too much. 

Studios would fear boycotting by die hard fans. Rachel(I think) wasn't in the comics and Two Face technically was a villain(and villains have died before in the movies).. So while daring, killing Batman might be suicidal.

I mean, look at the backlash Rowling got due to speculation that Harry Potter might be killed off. Think the same happened with Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

We'll see what happens. :ho

I don't think Batman would be killed off myself, but hell that would be interesting


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd so bet you money that he wouldn't die.

But yeah, it'd be shocking. 

A better twist ending would be that Batman realizes he is in love with Gordon.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

How much?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd bet.............................$100.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have that much money! 

How about a dollar. I have a dollar.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

I think scenes around "Catwoman: Year one" could be quite satisfactory in this case, when they confront each other (both uniformized) although don't remember it exactly, if not mistaken in the end of it he has a little cut in the chin (nothing serious) that catwoman did, so she comes hot style, licks the blood and ends up kissing him just to provoke/ piss him off, etc.. 

That was really win. Badassery material.

Lately, Bruce comments to Alfred, it's strange when he finds Catwoman, it's like he feels atractted by her or something like.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm kind of hoping for a big time skip in the next Nolan movie.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ I'm thinking 3 years tops.



Rod said:


> I think scenes around "Catwoman: Year one" could be quite satisfactory in this case, when they confront each other (both uniformized) although don't remember it exactly, if not mistaken in the end of it he has a little cut in the chin (nothing serious) that catwoman did, so she comes hot style, licks the blood and ends up kissing him just to provoke/ piss him off, etc..
> 
> That was really win. Badassery material.
> 
> Lately, Bruce comments to Alfred, it's strange when he finds Catwoman, it's like he feels atractted by her or something like.



That would work, but no full on kissing/sex hints. That would be way too much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

$1 is not worth it.

They should get Uwe Boll to direct the next Batman movie. Thats a guaranteed success.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> That would work, but no full on kissing/sex hints. That would be way too much.



Yeah most likely, part of it was dedicated to portray them bragging about how they're alone, maybe it's even necessary to be like that, etc... But some strange feeling, attraction is confirmed by both, though considering Catwoman is provocative, a kiss to piss off Batman would work great, to show she is dominant over him, an adversary not easy. 

Anyways, it would be so fucking great to see Batman lose his mojo with an unexpected thing like that.

However obviously an in depth relationship, perhaps something for the future.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I was pissed when Rachel Dawes ...died



Rachel was a bitch.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably won't be a Catwoman either. Nolan has been avoiding women like a plauge.

I liked Rachel, Vono. 
I was like:  when she was fried.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2009)

_"Oh hey Bruce, you know how I said I'd be your girlfriend when you finish saving Gotham...yeah, the plans change...You see, I'm fucking Dent. He has a huge chin, I'm going to marry him...See you later."_


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

No, its because she knows that Bruce is always going to be Batman.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

It's because she is altruist, and can't be with Bruce if this means being between him and Batman, dividing the Wayne, because she feels the city will always need him.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

She wants 100% Wayne sex just like how I want 100% Batman sex. :ho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> _"Oh hey Bruce, you know how I said I'd be your girlfriend when you finish saving Gotham...yeah, the plans change...You see, I'm fucking Dent. He has a huge chin, I'm going to marry him...See you later."_



Bruce said one day the city wouldn't need batman..we all know thats not true


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Probably won't be a Catwoman either. Nolan has been avoiding women like a plauge.
> 
> I liked Rachel, Vono.
> I was like:  when she was fried.



But you can continue to like Rachel  

Rachel Weisz  
(assuming you're informed with the rumours)


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Bah, I don't like her.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> Bruce said one day the city wouldn't need batman..we all know thats not true





goddamn people...goddamn.

I thought the chin remark would've been enough.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> She wants 100% Wayne sex just like how I want 100% Batman sex. :ho



So you shall have Catwomanish tendencies :ho



Chee said:


> Bah, I don't like her.



Personally I think there's better choices too 

She looks a bit too fluffy in this case only, but what is it in the special effects era.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> goddamn people...goddamn.
> 
> I thought the chin remark would've been enough.



well it wasn't..sorry


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Rachel bored me. 

And by Chee wanting 100% Batman smex, she means 100% Adam West Batman smex......ROLL AROUND IN THE FLUB!


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> goddamn people...goddamn.
> 
> I thought the chin remark would've been enough.



Why so serious? 




gesy hyuga said:


> well it wasn't..sorry



Hei not exactly, it was about more or less that but just not in this way, it's like Bruce really believed that someday Batman would be over, that ppl would follow a way leading them to what is good based in the inspiration gotten from those who do what is necessary, so yeah he thought as soon as the society had this inspiration he would'nt be necesary anymore because Gotham would lead them by themselves. Initially in Begins it's implied Rachel had hopes for Bruce someday too, however she noticed before him what is the thing for real, lately as soon as Bruce undertands Rachel he understands the reality too. It's more about that.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought the chin remark would've been enough.



Chris and Aaron are the only men that look good with butt chins. :ho



MartialHorror said:


> Rachel bored me.
> 
> And by Chee wanting 100% Batman smex, she means 100% Adam West Batman smex......ROLL AROUND IN THE FLUB!



FLUB IS GEWD. 



Nah, I want 100% Christain Bale. :ho
Hawt damn, did you see him in the People's Choice Award? I almost nerdgasmed from his sheer sexiness.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee, keep this up and someone is going to press charges for sexual harassment against you.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I already have 10. 

Not really.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 8, 2009)

I filed one for the lulz.:ho


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Stark, why would you do that? Now I can't rape you.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't say I filed the 'necessary' paperwork.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

So what exactly did you file? :ho


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2009)

So are you guys planning to see it again in the theaters? Curious to see how it gonna behave in this relaunch. 

Seriously, I'm really inclined to give it a go again.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Probably not, I'm saving up money for other movies. I would love to go again but its not my top proirity.


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I'll go with some friends who didn't see it yet...

Eventually spoil them in middle of the movie for evil purposes.

and then say "why so serious?" in the end 


Hei , the reaper is also a good possibility of villain for the 3rd film, it was originally in one of the versions for Batman Begins's script, the character "Rachel" was based in his daughter in the HQ.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2009)

Y'know, some people complain about the middle part of the DK being too convulted. Now that I think of it, its true. But thats because of the joker's plan.  The joker himself did say he was making it up as he went along. SO the convoultion was intentional because it fit the joker's style.  He did care if his plans would succeed or not, he just wanted to create chaos.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2009)

You know what I don't get? What happened to those Korean smugglers?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You know what I don't get? What happened to those Korean smugglers?



I know that one asain guy was burned on top of that pile of money.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I know that one asain guy was burned on top of that pile of money.



That was the Chinese mob accountant. I'm talking about the Korean smugglers who know Bruce Wayne is Batman somce he got on their plane out of costume.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2009)

I doubt this movi will een get nominated for an oscar like people think. When it comes to the big oscar awards, the acamdemy hates anything but dramas.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I dobut it will too. But so far it has been getting great praise from those very same critics.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2009)

It may get a sound or visual Oscar, and probably  best supporting nomination for Ledger.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2009)

Seriously, I have not seen one person that didn't like haeth's potrayal of joker, he deserves at least a fucking nomination. Scrath that, he deserves best supporting actor.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Heath should win the supporting actor. And it should get at least nominated for Best soundtrack and if the movie Gods play it right it MIGHT get a nomination for Best Picture since it was in Critic's Choice.


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2009)

Though, don't know how many New Yorkers participants are allowed to vote in the academy, however 90% of the critics who were from NY had texts dissing the movie (at least in RT), the general commentary is that they were pissed because Gotham despite the initial plans and usual tendencies in movies in that scale was filmed in Chicago.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea, I remember that. Hopefully they got over being pissy babies and look at TDK for what it really is. A superhero crime movie that can actually be taken seriously.


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2009)

Seriously hope so, I remember to be at RT checking the various critics, but as soon as it was from New York it was to expect douchebaggery inside, not that it's not possible to give negative reviews, but it pissed off that they seemed to be combined about such considering pratically all of them came from the same place, not to mention the bias context, without this travesty retaliation, surely TDK would hit 97 - 98% at the end.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Yup, but at least it came out with a solid 94%. Equal with his other film, Memento.


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2009)

Saw the 92% 

But yeah, I think in proportional terms should have been the best of the year in critics overall, even considering part of the negative ones are non justified.

There was one laughable here from a guy relatively known in the country saying that he wanted to see, to  get more fun, so why the film needed to be that serious, or try to be more than what it is, or needs to be etc...

lmao.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I seriously remember it being 92%. 
Well, that made me happy when I was proved wrong. 

Oooh yea, I remember those idiots on the first week when it was released that they were complaining it was _too_ dark. xD


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's like and why can't it be like that? I mean it's so ridiculous we've to go for a movie who the main character got his parents assassinated in front of him bringing traumas, grew up alone no other relatives around, only an unique person to care, imagine how the goddam christmas would be the saddest holiday of all, and such so we have to see a go happy lucky film? seriously.


More than that, the guys seem to not learn from the lessons of the past. This "dark" was the main complaint with TB so yeah they changed him, rofl, we got two gay parades rainbow colorful schemed movies. Nowadays, such is the ridicule of B & R for example that this "thing" is forbidden by the history, or only figure in lists of worst movies ever made. Like, seriously never seen before this happens, but the director (JS in this case) had to come publicaly to appologise for the fans by what he did ***destroyed, just to see the level of the shit. So yeah if it's dark then it is, Batman is like that, trying to modify will only guide to another character.

Though, when looking at the casts of both JS movies, such a waste. They had great potential if only looking in this aspect alone, it's even worse just to imgaine JS managed to make this considering the ones he had in hands. 

Rofl, smarty was MK who was going to be the baty in BF too, but pulled off in middle of the project, lately he revealed it was because when he saw what JS was doing he knew it was going to be automatically fail.

Also the B & R batmobile looks like a dick with wings.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That was the Chinese mob accountant. I'm talking about the Korean smugglers who know Bruce Wayne is Batman somce he got on their plane out of costume.



He hires some smugglers to fly the plan to HK. Once there, he hires some new smugglers to fly over the city when he shoots up in Batman gear.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

A not so serious Batflick is fine, after all Batman is just a kid with some issues playing dress up. You can only play it straight for so long before pseudo-science and the colorful personalities being played completely straight becomes as ridiculous as the 60's series. The problem with the JS films wasn't the light hearted tone, that's a key component of Batman the father figure role, it's the corny dialogue, bad sets, and wasting characters(Gordon, Bane, every female, Alfred, and so on) 



I wonder if he'll pick up a "normal" batmobile in the next film, you know a sleek unmarked car with a couple modifications since rolling around in the tumbler is no longer possible.


----------



## Koi (Jan 10, 2009)

^I hope so, if only so the History Channel can put out another 'Batman Tech' special, hah.  That was seriously awesome.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes it will, that's one of the things actually Nolan accidentally talked about, it's that he always planned to destroy the tumbler since the first movie but didn't find a way to do it in the script until dark knight, more like this was just a provisory thing that Bruce needed in order to start acting, now already established he can develops his things, Nolan said he considers the Batmobile like another character of the HQs too, so yeah most likely we gonna see some estylized tunned black high - tech car with wings around.

Though this might be about 20 years old, seriously, this still mean business.




mystictrunks said:


> A not so serious Batflick is fine, after all Batman is just a kid with some issues playing dress up. You can only play it straight for so long before pseudo-science and the colorful personalities being played completely straight becomes as ridiculous as the 60's series. The problem with the JS films wasn't the light hearted tone, that's a key component of Batman the father figure role, it's the corny dialogue, bad sets, and wasting characters(Gordon, Bane, every female, Alfred, and so on)



Though even with good acts the movie itself would still look weird, problem is that the nature of the HQ Gotham is exactly like of a city post depression, in decadency, there'll be predominance of mainly the darker colors with some sepia around, but this is mainly to illustrate in general the idea behind it's name, other than that this also is to give an impression of more like a "sad" city to be in, however discarding here comments regarding the architetural style.

 What happens is that we get movies, in which gotham is shock - pink, shock- green and common yellow, these colors being portrayed everywhere, riddler is just a colorful eschizophrenic drag queen with issues, batman uses some gay silver/gold uniforms at the end, there's a scene they fight some guys whose look like walking rainbows. So all this stuff around would need to be changed too, otherwise they just descharacterized Batman's nature.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Rod said:


> Though even with good acts the movie itself would still look weird, problem is that the nature of the HQ Gotham is exactly like of a city post depression, in decadency, there'll be predominance of mainly the darker colors with some sepia around, but this is mainly to illustrate in general the idea behind it's name, other than that this also is to give an impression of more like a "sad" city to be in, however discarding here comments regarding the architetural style.
> 
> What happens is that we get movies, in which gotham is shock - pink, shock- green and common yellow, these colors being portrayed everywhere, riddler is just a colorful drag queen with issues, batman uses some gay silver/gold uniforms at the end, there's a scene they fight some guys whose look like walking rainbows. So all this stuff around would need to be changed too, otherwise they just descharacterized Batman's nature.



Being a lighthearted Batfilm doesn't mean everything has to be neon and sunshine it just means Bruce has lightened up a little as he would naturally  do as he gets older and more confident. The easiest way to show this is a one or two year time skip. After the success of The Joker it's only natural for a handful of criminals to adapt themes to sound scarier or mysterious. Penguin is a mob boss with a penchant for tuxedos and a fan of birds, Riddler is some guy who loves the thrill of thievery and has a passion for games of cat and mouse, Mr.Freeze is some crook with a blue dress and make-up theme who has a cool disposition and so on. Since the Begins series already has a bunch of pseudo-science and future-tech floating around having characters like Killer Moth as just just some guy who got some memory cloth or Firefly who's some pyro with a small flamethrower. It's very easy to rework a majority of his villains into "realistic" character concepts.

 Most of your ideas of what a lighthearted Batman is seems to be based on the JS films when a better comparison would be Batman: The Animated Series or a majority of comics from the late 70's til present. Lighthearted doesn't mean Batman's punching out guys in rainbow print in broad daylight, it just means Batman isn't crying "My PARENTS/GIRLFRIEND ARE DEAAD!" as his only means of motivation and that he actually enjoys his work. Even ideas such as sidekicks aren't completely unrealistic if handled well.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Being a lighthearted Batfilm doesn't mean everything has to be neon and sunshine it just means Bruce has lightened up a little as he would naturally  do as he gets older and more confident. The easiest way to show this is a one or two year time skip. After the success of The Joker it's only natural for a handful of criminals to adapt themes to sound scarier or mysterious. Penguin is a mob boss with a penchant for tuxedos and a fan of birds, Riddler is some guy who loves the thrill of thievery and has a passion for games of cat and mouse, Mr.Freeze is some crook with a blue dress and make-up theme who has a cool disposition and so on. Since the Begins series already has a bunch of pseudo-science and future-tech floating around having characters like Killer Moth as just just some guy who got some memory cloth or Firefly who's some pyro with a small flamethrower. It's very easy to rework a majority of his villains into "realistic" character concepts.
> 
> Most of your ideas of what a lighthearted Batman is seems to be based on the JS films when a better comparison would be Batman: The Animated Series or a majority of comics from the late 70's til present. Lighthearted doesn't mean Batman's punching out guys in rainbow print in broad daylight, it just means Batman isn't crying "My PARENTS/GIRLFRIEND ARE DEAAD!" as his only means of motivation and that he actually enjoys his work. Even ideas such as sidekicks aren't completely unrealistic if handled well.



Heh, a bit misunderstanding occured here I think, by these concepts of "dark" and "light" i'm strictly refering to the city that the character is in, only to how JS played with adopting some strange gay parade scheme of colors while TB for example used darker colors but that's only in this set of concret things, not refering to Batman's personality itself reflecting on something around or how he deals with things, just to the ideas the directors had of concept for Gotham, anyways, regarding Bruce Wayne, there's various ways to portray him as in the hqs there's various versions of personalities along these years, sometimes he looks fine got over it , another he feels alone, so it'll really depend on who is the responsible for the script of the hq currently, because of that taste problems there's no linearity in the character for a extended period as usually those guys have their own opinions on how Bruce should be portrayed.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> A not so serious Batflick is fine, after all Batman is just a kid with some issues playing dress up. You can only play it straight for so long before pseudo-science and the colorful personalities being played completely straight becomes as ridiculous as the 60's series. The problem with the JS films wasn't the light hearted tone, that's a key component of Batman the father figure role, it's the corny dialogue, bad sets, and wasting characters(Gordon, Bane, every female, Alfred, and so on)
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll pick up a "normal" batmobile in the next film, you know a sleek unmarked car with a couple modifications since rolling around in the tumbler is no longer possible.



Some critic mentioned that TDK was absolutely wonderful because they actually took the material seriously, instead of mocking the absurdity of dressing up as a bat and fighting crime. That's what made the film so great in his eyes.

Really, I prefered it as a serious movie than a lighthearted one. I've seen the first three earlier Batmans and the 1960s one and honestly while it is fun, its not _good_. 

Iron Man is the same way. They took the material seriously, and the critics _and_ fans loved it. If 2008 was a shitty year for smaller movies, I bet TDK and Iron Man would be up for Oscars.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> Some critic mentioned that TDK was absolutely wonderful because they actually took the material seriously, instead of mocking the absurdity of dressing up as a bat and fighting crime. That's what made the film so great in his eyes.
> 
> Really, I prefered it as a serious movie than a lighthearted one. I've seen the first three earlier Batmans and the 1960s one and honestly while it is fun, its not _good_.
> 
> Iron Man is the same way. They took the material seriously, and the critics _and_ fans loved it. If 2008 was a shitty year for smaller movies, I bet TDK and Iron Man would be up for Oscars.



There's a difference between lighthearted, Tim Burton GRIMDARK and Camp. Iron Man was lighthearted after all. It's not about mocking the absurdity of dressing up in a theme costume to fight crime, it's acknowledging that the people who dress up in costumes enjoy it and that not everyone who does it is going to be as "good" as Batman or the Joker.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 10, 2009)

Also, lighthearted batman also doesn't to have be 50's and 60's batman. It can be like the new batman and the brave and the bold batman. He's still serious but not super serious.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

I like serious Batman. Lighthearted is too close to campy, so nah.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Dark can be just as campy lighthearted.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

You're gonna have to give examples then, because I don't see how a serious toned movie can be lighthearted. Cracking jokes once in awhile doesn't make a movie lighthearted.

Lighthearted is like romance movies, too happy to give a rat's ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

A serious movie that's also lighthearted?

Iron Man.


The Fellowship of The Ring.(Well everything up until the last 20ish minutes)

Superman 2


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The Fellowship of The Ring.(Well everything up until the last 20ish minutes)


Maybe it's because I read the books before the movie, but I did not find FotR a lighthearted movie. Sure the beginning with the hobbits, but that's pretty short lived. It may not be as oppressive as the other two, but it's no bright sunday afternoon walk.

If you were to say that The Hobbit was lighthearted, than yeah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

As Vono says, the Fellowship was only lighthearted in the beginning. The entire point of that was the Hobbits leaving their haven and entering the real world, which is not a very nice place......


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

There's always the need to check if this would match the HQ character only, just that material, any tv destined production thing is no cannon to be considered here, clearly Superman and Iron man allow you to play lighthearted whenever you wish, never gonna look at their HQs and get an story in which their "right hand" is traumatized with family so travel whole world in order to find the mother after some information gathered from, so when finally find, it was all a trap from the villain and both get captured, yeah the guy awakes notices is tied and is tortured in front of the mother he wanted to talk so much by the first time, aggravated because it was a spank over and over with a jemmy, villain is laughing out loud so much and making jokes of, bloody scenes, unnecessary i'd say: 



While that, the hero is running against time since discovered the villain's plan, anyways when finishes the section, the villain simply leaves a bomb, mother tied few meters away from, desperated scenes happen, few seconds before, she gets free and try run with him as far as possible, bomb explodes, hero arrives, and discovers...


*Spoiler*: __ 





His companion, was brutally tortured to death, and left to explode to carbonize the body, what in the end ultimately caused his so wanted mother a death too at the first time found her. 

and you know why this all?... For fun.





or

A person having his house assaulted and his daughter shooted by a guy while the very same dude make jokes about, the girl unfortunately is paraplegic for the rest of the life, and mind you, while the girl is in the floor full of blood, the dude start putting her nude, taking photos from her even if she is in blood.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Lately, the person is taken for an horror show orchestrated by the dude who invaded it's house, they put this person nude, and start with an horrible terror game, surely sick scenes.


*Spoiler*: __ 








and so to end, the person is taken to see the photos of it's own daughter, nude ones, full of blood of the shoot taken moments before these were taken.



So that's the kind of atmosphere for Batman, certainly do you expect to see such for Iron man or Superman? Not. These are softer related usually, alot easier to work on creating hearlighted based things. However with Batman it's alot dificult, surely it's possible to make a movie like that, but how much would it be accurate to the real nature of the Batman universe, if this same was already built around a darker direction? Unless of course clearly wanted to create a thing more distanced from what it is in fact.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod said:


> There's always the need to check if this would match the HQ character only, just that material, any tv destined production thing is no cannon to be considered here, clearly Superman and Iron man allow you to play lighthearted whenever you wish, never gonna look at their HQs and get an story in which their "right hand" is traumatized with family so travel whole world in order to find the mother after some information gathered from, so when finally find, it was all a trap from the villain and both get captured, yeah the guy awakes notices is tied and is tortured in front of the mother he wanted to talk so much by the first time, aggravated because it was a spank over and over with a jemmy, villain is laughing out loud so much and making jokes of, bloody scenes, unnecessary i'd say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I forgot Batman never does anything kooky or fun in the comics.


You just posted a bunch of images from the two most depressing Batman stories out there. Batman's been around for 70 years 69 of those were spent paling around with Robin and hanging out with Superman. Batman is just as lighthearted as he is "serious", probably more of the former then the later.

Also the one of the points of the follow up to the whole "A Death in the Family" story was that Batman does need to be less serious which is why he has a Robin.

As far as sadness goes Superman has the whole "I'll outlive everyone I love, fail to save the people I care for, and even with all this power I'm still only one man" thing going which is sad in another way. 

Iron Man has the whole "I'm an alchoholic douchebag" gimmick in the bag.


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

The movies were based in these, plus the dark knight, the long halloween day, and the dark knight returns so yes, if it's these then the stuff has to come from these, do you go to work softing such HQs like these? 

Remember the image you posted from Crisis, RIP etc.. Derives from the 60's, golden ages (as admitted by Morrison), who by itself are modifications by DC in order to not affect the profit since it was obligated to modify Batman due censors, at the beginning he was a dude walking with 2 pistols and shooting the weirdos around and this in New York, though, considering the society at the time, harsh critics were received, and then we got along the years modifications and implementations of more infantile figures like Robin, mini - batman, Batgirl, etc... Bruce Wayne seemed to have no signs of trauma and if you take the 60's Hqs to read there's pratically no mention of this to avoid any constraint for the children, at the time however the initial story of the character kept untouched, all the more soft material from Batman are somewhat related with this period, including what was published sometime ago from Grant's ideas, so yeah this is the unique thing you can work regarding heartlighted with him keeping things matching accurately. Anyways, as time went by, the society got more liberal, and so this influentiated in the HQs as they got more free to portray things without too much collateral effects, this made more "serious" in different levels all of them whose had pratically the same childish play tone before, though, it's clearly by Bob Kane when commenting the Batman's HQ' history around the Batman Returns time that the actual moment ( early 90's we can imply then) fitted better his creation because Bruce Wayne's world was always supposed to be a  more depressive one such is the nature of the character.

Anyways I did/do not only read Batman along, I'm a reader from major part of these HQs and can safely assume that there's no history from Superman/Ironman who are as darker in this business as "the killing joke" for example, the most serious one between the two that has arrived is the Paul Dini & Alex ross' "Superman: Peace on earth", this is surely a masterpiece that puts a view in him more amplified and serious to what we got used to usually get in his HQs. What happens with Iron man is that he was treated by many time as fodder side character by Marvel what didn't give him that much spotlight despite dealing with Avengers and Fantastic 4, however, now with things changed for quite some time and a new view on the movie, things tends to work good so far, so we can see how can the character go in development or depth, at least hopefullym but cheeing for the best.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod said:


> The movies were based in these, plus the dark knight, the long halloween day, and the dark knight returns so yes, if it's these then the stuff has to come from these, do you go to work softing such HQs like these?
> 
> Remember the image you posted from Crisis, RIP etc.. Derives from the 60's, golden ages (as admitted by Morrison), who by itself are modifications by DC in order to not affect the profit since it was obligated to modify Batman due censors, at the beginning he was a dude walking with 2 pistols and shooting the weirdos around and this in New York, though, considering the society at the time, harsh critics were received, and then we got along the years modifications and implementations of more infantile figures like Robin, mini - batman, Batgirl, etc... Bruce Wayne seemed to have no signs of trauma and if you take the 60's Hqs to read there's pratically no mention of this to avoid any constraint for the children, at the time however the initial story of the character kept untouched, all the more soft material from Batman are somewhat related with this period, including what was published sometime ago from Grant's ideas, so yeah this is the unique thing you can work regarding heartlighted with him keeping things matching accurately. Anyways, as time went by, the society got more liberal, and so this influentiated in the HQs as they got more free to portray things without too much collateral effects, this made more "serious" in different levels all of them whose had pratically the same childish play tone before, though, it's clearly by Bob Kane when commenting the Batman's HQ' history around the Batman Returns time that the actual moment ( early 90's we can imply then) fitted better his creation because Bruce Wayne's world was always supposed to be a  more depressive one such is the nature of the character.



Robin came one year after Batman. The comic book code didn't' kick into effect until the 50's when comic had to be "softer". The original creative team made Robin so Batman could have someone to talk to. Robin is a core character. The movies were based mostly around a couple of Miller stories, The Man Who Laughs, and The Long Halloween. Batman has been on teams like the JLA for decades upon decades, after comics got "serious" Batman is still just as silly as he's always been. If you're talking about the Batman comics where he has guns they're all either for zombies, monsters, Dracula, trick shooting, some WW2 era propaganda, or never get used. 


Both Superman and Batman fought "realistic" crime for almost a full year until the writers wanted to do other things.some WW


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually it took only few months for the DC to start modifcations in the HQ, as soon as they started receiving complaints from people saying the story was too violent they knew the profit was threatened, Robin is already one of them, his uniform is colorful because following his creator's idea (who also developed the joker although don't remember the name of the guy right now) it would be more attractive for children like that. 

Robin is a core obviously he is traditional since the beginning pratically, however, as time went by, even this character was adapted to fit better the central character's original idea, hence eventually creation of Jason Todd's story who is as sad as Batman and with tragic end(despite Crisis). 

Though regarding LJA, let's be serious, Batman is only part of it because is one of the main characters for DC therefore their selling purposes, otherwise he would be not, in most part of the league's stories he is not even present in the HQ, also of course due the dificult level to put him against the enemies that generally they face, considering additionally that all of them have super powers what makes it really dificult to include Batman by the writters, he often drops there just to show for the readers he is still part of, but to go for action tends to be more rare. A thing you'll notice is that is also very rare another heroes from them droping in Gotham out of the nowhere. 

The couple of Miller stories is "The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight returns" , part of the last oral confront between Batman and the Joker in TDK (movie) is a derivation from also part of "the killing joke" last panels.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod said:


> Actually it took only few months for the DC to start modifcations in the HQ, as soon as they started receiving complaints from people saying the story was too violent they knew the profit was threatened, Robin is already one of them, his uniform is colorful because following his creator's idea (who also developed the joker although don't remember the name of the guy right now) it would be more attractive for children like that.
> 
> Robin is a core obviously he is traditional since the beginning pratically, however, as time went by, even this character was adapted to fit better the central character's original idea, hence eventually creation of Jason Todd's story who is as sad as Batman and with tragic end(despite Crisis).
> 
> ...



Jason Todd is a character who was unlikeable, he didn't die because it was tragic he died because fans hated him. Most of the Robins have similar origins Dick's got killed by criminals when he was eight like Bruce and Jason Todd was an orphan as well. Tim Drake eventually caught up with the dead parent quota as well. I also believe the serious complaints about Batman being too violent came a few months after Robin was created, when they had to start saying Batman doesn't kill _humans_

Batman does plenty in JLA, it often doesn't make much sense but he does a lot of work just like the other three or four members who should be useless int he grand scheme of things.

Crossovers are rare outside of new titles or ones that are at risk of cancellation. However Batman and Superman overlap more then most other solo books. 

The Miller stories were Year One and The Dark Knight Returns


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

Whatever is the reason in the death of Jason, that just proves what is up with Batman's tendencies, unliked or not, for the responsibles this fate is just benefit from both angles to look. Although Dick had a story who is similar, while Robin his development of such and involvement with Bruce were never portrayed in the same level as Jason's (storyline talking) who since the beginning came as an obscure and heavy character who took lots of time in the HQ to develop and in generally always reverting to his traumas problems, very different to when we looked to Dick that sooner after was presented for the readers took pratically nothing of immersion into his own dramatic story and extremely rare mentions of it along his apparisons, a way to link the character to the core though relief things as was needed by them at that time. Tim, is a product of "nowadays" so pretty much his drama was already expected.

Anyways about Batman in LJA when he appears usually is related to some investigative/scientific role, though the writtters like to say the excuse is that he doesnt't like to leave gotham or is somewhat always too busy there. However we've to recognize... him fighting against cyberspace aliens and usually navigating around the space in some crazy spaceship would be too OOC.

Though, the complaints started from the very beginning of the series, they endured as soon as they noticed that couldn't handle anymore, at the time, they started changing Bruce's personality initially, he was like the punisher but had a bit more hatred, so they modified for a guy strictly follower of the laws in this case an exemplar civilian etc...

I think in thesis, it was to expect this crossover would have good sellings as they're the "main" from the DC, so will always keep ppl curious to see, I remember the oldies unverse crossovers like Batman x Spiderman etc..

Anyways, thanks to remember about Year One, have forgotten this,  though actually Goyer mentions researches in both TDKs during an interview regarding BB script, (i think the one in the DVD if not mistaken hwever not sure)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod said:


> Whatever is the reason in the death of Jason, that just proves what is up with Batman's tendencies, unliked or not, for the responsibles this fate is just benefit from both angles to look. Although Dick had a story who is similar, while Robin his development of such and involvement with Bruce were never portrayed in the same level as Jason's (storyline talking) who since the beginning came as an obscure and heavy character who took lots of time in the HQ to develop and in generally always reverting to his traumas problems, very different to when we looked to Dick that sooner after was presented for the readers took pratically nothing of immersion into his own dramatic story and extremely rare mentions of it along his apparisons, a way to link the character to the core though relief things as was needed by them at that time. Tim, is a product of "nowadays" so pretty much his drama was already expected.
> 
> Anyways about Batman in LJA when he appears usually is related to some investigative/scientific role, though the writtters like to say the excuse is that he doesnt't like to leave gotham or is somewhat always too busy there. However we've to recognize... him fighting against cyberspace aliens and usually navigating around the space in some crazy spaceship would be too OOC.
> 
> ...



Actually Jason Todd was a near duplicate of the original Robin until everything in DC got rebooted. The problem wasn't adjusting him to the times so much as it was a combination of "That's not the guy I grew up with" and Jason just being a combination of arrogant, dumb, and uncaring. The main reason he was created iirc was because the original Robin was being used in Teen Titans so DC needed a new Boy wonder to tag along.I've read the first handful of Batman stories in trades and Batman really isn't that dark, I believe he purposely kills one or two things before and after Robin comes along. They both drop lots of people off buildings though. 

Superman pops up in many stories where a sales boost isn't really needed. For example in the story of the second Robin's death he shows up to sop Batman from killing The Joker. Batman fights many aliens and magical creatures in JLA and tags along on most of the space, other dimensional, or time missions. 

I doubt the second Miller's "Dark Knight" had any influence on either Begins or TDK since it's a story about Batman and every other major DC character fighting aliens and super science monsters after the first three or so pages.


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Actually Jason Todd was a near duplicate of the original Robin until everything in DC got rebooted. The problem wasn't adjusting him to the times so much as it was a combination of "That's not the guy I grew up with" and Jason just being a combination of arrogant, dumb, and uncaring. The main reason he was created iirc was because the original Robin was being used in Teen Titans so DC needed a new Boy wonder to tag along.I've read the first handful of Batman stories in trades and Batman really isn't that dark, I believe he purposely kills one or two things before and after Robin comes along. They both drop lots of people off buildings though.
> 
> Superman pops up in many stories where a sales boost isn't really needed. For example in the story of the second Robin's death he shows up to sop Batman from killing The Joker. Batman fights many aliens and magical creatures in JLA and tags along on most of the space, other dimensional, or time missions.
> 
> I doubt the second Miller's "Dark Knight" had any influence on either Begins or TDK since it's a story about Batman and every other major DC character fighting aliens and super science monsters after the first three or so pages.



Though, the death of Jason served to fit the nature of Batman, see for example how it was done, not that it was with torture just, but the way it was presented for the readers (which i think was excessive for) and such etc...

Anwyays, you're right that Batman fight aliens and business in JLA, however, that doesn't change that he is the less active from the members, and although Superman drops along, this is very rare, in Gotham even more, remember the earthquake, or when gotham was going ot be abandoned by the goverment. Reminds me when Metropolis or Keystone was destroyed and the heroes all appeared there out of the nowhere to reconstruct the city, but same didn't happen with Gotham so really gave an idea the DC editors prefer to don't mix the things, unless they wanna make some fanservice along like these chapters in whose Clark appears in Gotham asking for help in some case.

btw Yeah he mentions both at least if I remember correctly, don't know how each one of them was used, but i guess to trace characteristics for a personality for Bruce Wayne possibly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

The JLA did attempt to help when the government was trying to get rid of Gotham iirc, the government just wouldn't let them in the city. Superman popped up a couple of times though.


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 11, 2009)

This was the most awsome movie i saw in whole of 2008 , when i was watching it , it was just excitement the whole time


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The JLA did attempt to help when the government was trying to get rid of Gotham iirc, the government just wouldn't let them in the city. Superman popped up a couple of times though.



Oh yeah do remember this stuff regarding LJA, though it happened so fast and centered in their HQ that seemed more like an answer from DC for the complaints from ppl asking why Batman seemed to be alone in the universe, where were the other heroes, why didn't happen like before etc... This was really poor excuses, all of them seemed so OOC at the time, in previous situations they would disobey, though it was really clear DC's intentions with. From Super, sincerely I do remember vaguely only some stuff he came to check related to Lex if i'm correct, though another time unfortunately not sure, suspect happened in his hq more like then.


----------



## Domchann (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG! Amazing film! The Joker dressed a nurse XD Classic XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2009)

Rod said:


> Oh yeah do remember this stuff regarding LJA, though it happened so fast and centered in their HQ that seemed more like an answer from DC for the complaints from ppl asking why Batman seemed to be alone in the universe, where were the other heroes, why didn't happen like before etc... This was really poor excuses, all of them seemed so OOC at the time, in previous situations they would disobey, though it was really clear DC's intentions with. From Super, sincerely I do remember vaguely only some stuff he came to check related to Lex if i'm correct, though another time unfortunately not sure, suspect happened in his hq more like then.



I think Superman popped up to help, but it was one of those scenes in comics where a hero realizes or gets told that he should stick to his city unless asked.


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I think Superman popped up to help, but it was one of those scenes in comics where a hero realizes or gets told that he should stick to his city unless asked.



Though I do not remember it exactly, Clark droped to check what the heck Lex was doing in Gotham, however when he reached Bruce had already gtfo'ed Luthor from the city, other than that, taking advantage that Clark was there he gave a hand for Bruce in an emergencial thing which do not really remember what it was only that of course nothing important, just some fodder action for fanservice, portraying them acting together etc.. this kind of stuff. Lasted for a chap. only as usual, at the end he was saying some hero talking obviously, not sure in all details but it was something that as soon as he knew no updates from Bruce, Clark would understand that Bruce was in danger or something and drop in Gotham at same moment with badassery army altogether, more or less around this way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2009)

Rod said:


> Though I do not remember it exactly, Clark droped to check what the heck Lex was doing in Gotham, however when he reached Bruce had already gtfo'ed Luthor from the city, other than that, taking advantage that Clark was there he gave a hand for Bruce in an emergencial thing which do not really remember what it was only that of course nothing important, just some fodder action for fanservice, portraying them acting together etc.. this kind of stuff. Lasted for a chap. only as usual, at the end he was saying some hero talking obviously, not sure in all details but it was something that as soon as he knew no updates from Bruce, Clark would understand that Bruce was in danger or something and drop in Gotham at same moment with badassery army altogether, more or less around this way.



Too be honest I don't find scenes issues like that fan service. It's logical for characters with close knit histories to check up on each other during emergency situations and it eliminates the plot hole of "Why didn't his super powered best friend show up"


----------



## Stalin (Jan 13, 2009)

SOme felt that joker's plan was convulted, do you think that this is justfied so this is the joker?


----------



## Rod (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Too be honest I don't find scenes issues like that fan service. It's logical for characters with close knit histories to check up on each other during emergency situations and it eliminates the plot hole of "Why didn't his super powered best friend show up"



Not that the contact between was fanservice, just the action that happened which was nothing important, just to portray them doing something together more like, but involved no major villains, etc, nothing interesting in the grand scheme of the things.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

Batman ... is dead.  May he always be remembered.


----------



## Rod (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, gotta love when DC sells old ideas like they're new, and think they're so smarty and that readers are thinking they're seeing some never seen before complex thing.  

I remember when Clark died, lota Supermen of all kinds dropped out of the Disneyland in Metropolis (superboy, android, etc...), in the end Clark was just away recovering, so now personally I don't expect much more than that from the copy/paste that battle for the cowl seems to be.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2009)

Well his death has a very easy escape clause.


----------



## qaara (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2009)

We've all seen it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

there can be only one


----------



## Rod (Jan 15, 2009)

Well exactly what was mentioning before. Good lord, bless the editors' mind so we won't receive some druggy psychodelic excuse for Bruce being alive_ "zomg, do you guys realise? Superboy punched the reality again lol so a ultra cosmicbean made Bruce fly temporarily in space time like Superman did ages ago when he got lost in his own story lol"_

lol at Talia in the box. Very honourable huh ?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Rod said:


> , in the end Clark was just away recovering, so now personally I don't expect much more than that from the copy/paste that battle for the cowl seems to be.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if DC is still doing a JL movie? I know Marvel is doing a avengers film, which I heard comes out in 2011. I also read,(im not sure if its true), that dc was doing an JL movie, which comes out in 2011 as well. Does anybody know?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

DC is putting all movies on hold until they have a concrete plan.

which sucks becayse Green lantern was apparently ready to cast


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Does anyone know if DC is still doing a JL movie? I know Marvel is doing a avengers film, which I heard comes out in 2011. I also read,(im not sure if its true), that dc was doing an JL movie, which comes out in 2011 as well. Does anybody know?



There is a imdb page for a movie titled Justice League: Mortal, supposedly due out in 2011. 

But it's as Kilowog said. It's on hold. DC wants to do what Marvel is doing with the Hulk, Iron Man & the Avengers movies. Rebooting the Superman franchise probably played a role in their decision.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

from what I can tell the two scripts they had "Green Arrow" and "Green Lantern" contradicte each other and they're still debating heavily if TDK should be canon.


----------



## Rod (Jan 17, 2009)

Sometimes have to wonder if they're doing some blatant paralels intentionally or this is just super coincidence, this for example reminds alot Lois holding dead corpse of Clark full of blood in the middle of the desctuction etc.. Eventually, there was even some emotional funneral and all with the body.


Though some cool thing was portraying the Batmobiles from MK, CB (considering it as such), and Batman:AS in one of the HQs, guess that it was one of the last DeCo, though look at it and the uniques who got out of the party were the JS ones lol.


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 17, 2009)

Dark Knight it's on my top 5  It's absolutly the best movie in recent times, and indeed the best of the genre.
I loved the movie, Heath ledger did such an amazing job as the Joker, one of the best perfomances by him definitly, I'm glad he won the golden globe.. I truly miss this amazing actor.
I also loved the performances of Aaron Eckart (Harvey Dent), Christopher Bale (Batman), Gary Oldman (Jim Gordon), and Michael Caine (he's such an actor!).

Despite the lenght of the movie (I haven't noticed that it was so long), it was a movie with no death moments, it kept me captivated all the time. Since this movie was so over hyped, I created huge expectations, and I didn't get a disappointment. I had to buy this on Blu Ray!


----------



## Rod (Jan 22, 2009)

hah, I knew it... academy just disclassified TDK for best picture.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 22, 2009)

This is blasphemy!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2009)

Stark said:


> This is blasphemy!



Please, did anyone really think TDK had a chance?

I mean, this ain't no Raiders of the Lost Ark here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Raiders was nominated for best picture?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

That's...

Okay, there are no words for what that is.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Ho shit, a summer blockbuster nominated for best picture? Never see that ever again.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 22, 2009)

Those Academy bastards... 

But on another note, does anyone else feel that Aaron Eckhart doesn't get enough props for his role in this movie?


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Joker completely rapestomps Two Face just because he's a more popular villain, but in my opinion they were both equally great.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2009)

Rod said:


> hah, I knew it... academy just disclassified TDK for best picture.



Predictable, only "serious" movies get nominated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Ho shit, a summer blockbuster nominated for best picture? Never see that ever again.



Jaws was nominated!(I think). 

Even though I liked Eckhart as Two-Face, he'll always be Aaron Eckhart in his movies. Hell, Nolan chose him for the role simply because he always plays the same thing(either good Eckhart or abd Eckhart). 

Surprised he turned down doing "Momento".

Seriously, was he too busy with other great movies such as "Suspect Zero", "The Core", "Black Dahlia" AND THE WICKER MAN REMAKE???


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Jaws was nominated!(I think).
> 
> Even though I liked Eckhart as Two-Face, he'll always be Aaron Eckhart in his movies. Hell, Nolan chose him for the role simply because he always plays the same thing(either good Eckhart or abd Eckhart).
> 
> ...



Something happened over the course of 30 years or something. It went from Best Picture to Best Drama. It's actually kinda annoying. You see the same movies nominated every year. The nominations wasn't all that interesting or surpising, it was the pretty much the same movies from GG and Critic's Choice.

He was different in this film, acted angry-as-hell pretty darn well. But yea, I totally agree, Aaron is only really a one guy actor. I have yet to see a movie where he does something drastic to really make the role unique.

And I'm glad he turned it down. Guy Pearce >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Aaron Eckhart :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Aaron probably gave his best performance for TDK, but not nominee deserving. I liked his performance because I bought him in his role as a DA and through his struggles. Same with Bale.

Ledger sticks out because he went beyond Heath Ledger and came out as something unrecognizable, which RARELY happens in movies.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

After thinking about it, you are right. Heath Ledger went beyond. Aaron Eckhart did his best performance, but no where close to what Ledger did. Of course that has to do with the difference of roles though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

True.

I'd still say Forrest Whitiker(Last King of Scottland), Ben Kingsley(Ghandi) and Jason Scott Lee(Dragon: The Bruce Lee story) all surpassed him in those roles because Ledger was helped with his makeup. But then again, those were all based on real life people so that might be why.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Even without the makeup Heath Ledger would've done a great job...it was just a requirement because he was the Joker. 

Haven't seen those films. :ho


----------



## Rod (Jan 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Predictable, only "serious" movies get nominated.



This unless the ones or part of them involved are biased. Guess it was most likely the case after reading articles from some of the members regarding same branch.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2009)

It makes no sense that both Wall-E and The Dark Knight were left out of the nominations for best film when it's clear the award should go to one of them. I've got my fingers crossed that they'll win more Oscars than the actual nominees.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Rationale is that either movies didn't deserve the merit (which some, if not most of us disagree with) or that both weren't highbrow enough for the AA to recognize.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2009)

My dad brought up an interesting point about the Best Film nominees. Almost all of them came out in the US in December (except _Milk_ which came out in November) making them fresh in peoples minds and still in various cinemas. Meanwhile both _Wall-E_ and _The Dark Knight_ came out in the summer.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 23, 2009)

Its called oscar bait actually, studios always release dramatic films for oscars aorund this time of the year..


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> It makes no sense that both Wall-E and The Dark Knight were left out of the nominations for best film when it's clear the award should go to one of them.



In the "art" world there is a belief that only "serious" works deserve big awards. It's really prevalent in the film world but it pops up in the literary world just as much. It's pretty much a way to keep certain people from getting upset because "A movies based on a funny picture book" beat their serious movie about some topic that's oh so controversial or "timeless".


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Even without the makeup Heath Ledger would've done a great job...it was just a requirement because he was the Joker.
> 
> Haven't seen those films. :ho



Agreed, but the ones I mentioned didn't really have any makeup and went far beyond their usual selves. So its not really fair to compare Ledger to them since he HAD to have makeup, but that's simply how it is.

Wall-E didn't work for everyone. Most people love TDK, and those other movies. But Wall-E tends to be

-Not very good
-It's okay(but not great; my opinion)
- It's great.

Too diverse to be nominated for anything that isn't "best animations".


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> In the "art" world there is a belief that only "serious" works deserve big awards. It's really prevalent in the film world but it pops up in the literary world just as much. It's pretty much a way to keep certain people from getting upset because "A movies based on a funny picture book" beat their serious movie about some topic that's oh so controversial or "timeless".


But that's the thing. Why should people with that kind of attitude be in charge of choosing nominees for best film? Why can't they just have a Best Serious Drama category because that's what the Best Film seems to have become.



MartialHorror said:


> Wall-E didn't work for everyone. Most people love TDK, and those other movies. But Wall-E tends to be
> 
> -Not very good
> -It's okay(but not great; my opinion)
> ...


The thing is back when Wall-E was new it was considered the first contender for best picture.


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2009)

> Why can't they just have a Best Serious Drama category because that's what the Best Film seems to have become.



This is so true.

TDK really should've been considered, and I haven't seen Wall-E but from the reviews that too should've been considered. I mean if a film is critically acclaimed and does great in the box office, doesn't that mean that its a great film?

I think Iron Man also had great reviews, while not better than TDK in my opinion, its up there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2009)

Iron Man had too many plot holes imo for best picture(and I love it). I will say I felt TDK should've been up there.

(on Wall-E)
Either way, whether it's because you ignored the negative reviews or people simply reevaluated the movie, people are still mixed on Wall-E. Hence, I dont think it deserves to be up there.

To me, the best picture should go to what most people deserve to be up there. Not simply a group of enthusiastic fans. TDK probably doesn't deserve to win, but it should've gotten nominated. But Wall-E simply didn't have that strong of an effect on a large group of people.


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't seen Wall-E or read much of its reviews. 

But yea, I totally agree. TDK should've at least been nominated. I'm sure all of the nominees they chose deserve to be up there, but some of those movies also have mixed critic reviews and not-so-great box office.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2009)

Technically, box office doesn't matter. I mean, Transformers was a massive hit and well......I personally thought it kind of sucked(I think it's been one of my biggest drops in terms of ratings from the first to 2nd time I've seen a movie). 

I think smaller budgeted movies get bigger considerations because they can be so effected with such a small budget.

I know "Jaws"(which was the highest grossing movie of all time during that time) lost to "One Flew Over the Cookoo's nest". I remember hearing that people felt a movie that was already such a massive success didn't really need an oscar, which kind of makes sense.

I presume thats what they felt about TDK, even if it should've been nominated.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> But that's the thing. Why should people with that kind of attitude be in charge of choosing nominees for best film? Why can't they just have a Best Serious Drama category because that's what the Best Film seems to have become.
> 
> 
> The thing is back when Wall-E was new it was considered the first contender for best picture.



Even Time magazine name it picture of the year


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

I loved Wall-E.  Screw everyone else


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2009)

i had higher expectations for the academy because 
a. all 3 lord of the rings were heavily nominated, and return one everything (although let me state i do think ROTK is better than TDK), so i thought they would nominate a good fantasy movie as long as it did critical well, which TDK did
b. the oscars are on life support and this was the booster shot the doctor recommended

hell at this point the only way nolan is gonna make an oscar is one third of his cast is poor, one third gay, and one third semi retard or just get tom hanks to play a gay semi retarded poor man

the oscars need to stop giving nominations to movies that were seen by like five people

plus given how TDK was treated, i honestly think Ledger only got his nod because of his death, even though he deserved it otherwise, the academy couldn't afford the fatal blow that would have caused


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh come on. Seriously, who cares? TDK won over most fans, critics and made a shitload of money....probably more than all the other nominees COMBINED.

I mean, shit. It took Scorsase forever until he got a damn oscar, and everyone loves him.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2009)

LOTR got a nom and a win of Best Picture and TDK didn't even get a nom? 

I think all those films they chose deserve Best Picture nominations, but come on, TDK did far better than some of those.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

my interests move in phases right now I'm on comics, but if it were last years I'd be pissed cause that was my "i'm gonna be a pretentious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) movie critic " year


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> LOTR got a nom and a win of Best Picture and TDK didn't even get a nom?
> 
> I think all those films they chose deserve Best Picture nominations, but come on, TDK did far better than some of those.



Far better how? In money? Cause in terms of quality, the story in Lotr didn't seem nearly as contrived as in TDK.

Though, The Wrestler>Benjamin Button.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2009)

Far better in means of critic and public appeal in terms of some of the movies nominated for best picture. Wasn't talking about LOTR in the second sentence. 

I NEED TO SEE THE WRESTLER.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

AA is all politics.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 25, 2009)

I need to get my copy of TDK back.


----------



## Rod (Feb 6, 2009)

THAT'S THE GODFUCKINDAMN BATMAN.
​


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

lol, that's like posted in every single Bale related thread. :ho


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv0MjJcZbjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

Watchmen. Smashing Pumpkins. Joker. And Rap.

What a combo.


----------



## Rod (Feb 6, 2009)

Funnily enough, now that you mention about it, B&R soundtrack was the unique thing I could of save from the movie.

Not like there was an unique Batman film with poor soundtrack yet, all of them were at least quite decent to superb, what is quite a good sign for the future.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

The cinematography and soundtrack was pretty good. Everything else is major fail.


----------



## Rod (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a curiosity.

This music that Smashing Pumpkins recorded for 1997's Batman & Robin Original Soundtrack "The end is the begi......" and the reversed version interestingly, is kinda like the way Morrison used in Batman R.I.P and FC for a final fate for Batman. Billy Corgan just imagined Bruce would someday end like it all started (so explains the name of the music), a gun and bullet, very much like the Darkseid scene, in same way of thinking that Grant has declared to believe (and worked) in the actual times. 

Nowadays, It's kinda funny to notice these similarities when analysing the things, and how they both built their works starting basically from the same idea.


----------



## Rod (Feb 7, 2009)

*Sincerely. You guys gotta fucking hear this.*
​


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ I need to get that song on my iPod. :ho


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

Hotfile
Hotfile





LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Brilliant plan Mr. Ledger.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't believe it..you don't do that kind of performance on purpose so you can get fired.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh thank god, I was thinking those links were to those stupid OMG IS CHRISTIOPHERER NOLAN NOT RETURNING!? shit.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

seriously though it really is quite brilliant.  act batshit insane so you get fired and go on vacation in hawaii for free


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2009)

@Chee's sig- ..


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

It is nice, no? :ho


----------



## Mytacism (Jul 3, 2009)

@Chee - Where is it from?


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

No idea. I just found it on ONTD.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2009)

Zach's chest looks like TDK logo.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy shit, it does. 

Zach is the new Batman? Yes? :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

You can't escape destiny.


----------

